# Swoop 2014



## ride2befree (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

da das Swoop 2014 nun ja bereits in den Startlöchern steht, und Radon die Bikes bereits auf ihrer Homepage veröffentlicht haben, hier mal der thread zum 2014er.

Wer wird es sich holen? Wie findet ihr es im vergleich zum Vorgängermodel? 
Wie findet ihr das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis? Was sagt ihr zur Farbkombo und den technischen Parts?

Ich denke ich werd mir das 6.0 zulegen. Leider ohne Reverb Stealth... aber für den Prreis verkraftbar!  

Für welche Einsatzzwecke nutzt ihr euer swoop?


also haut in die Tasten!..


----------



## haekel72 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hi, wenn dann würde ich NUR das 6.0 nehmen. Preis-Leistung Suppi. 
Ich fahre das 2013 Modell (etwas modifiziert) und wenn ich zu den 2014 vergleiche dann teurer und gespart an Parts. Das ist meine Meinung, mein Geschmack, mein Empfinden!

Ach ja, das Swoop ist absolut Klasse und zuverlässig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (10. Oktober 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hi, wenn dann würde ich NUR das 6.0 nehmen. Preis-Leistung Suppi.
> Ich fahre das 2013 Modell (etwas modifiziert) und wenn ich zu den 2014 vergleiche dann teurer und gespart an Parts. Das ist meine Meinung, mein Geschmack, mein Empfinden!
> 
> Ach ja, das Swoop ist absolut Klasse und zuverlässig!



Moin, wie macht es sich beim Uphill bzw. Wie tourenfähig ist es?!? Gruß


----------



## haekel72 (10. Oktober 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Moin, wie macht es sich beim Uphill bzw. Wie tourenfähig ist es?!? Gruß



Hi, mein Swoop (8.0) ist im Original Zustand vorne mit 36/24 ausgestattet. Nach einem Umbau auf 22/36 war das swoop ein echter Kletterer! Jetzt nach 2000km und 60000hm habe ich einen komplett Umbau auf Vorne 32 und hinten 11-42. Ist ne Geile Kombi und gibt dicke Oberschenkel 

Für Touren auch sehr Gut, denke das 6.0 wird auch recht Gut zum Touren, bissel Umbauen dann hat man ein Tourenfähiges Enduro also Kauftipp!


----------



## danie-dani (10. Oktober 2013)

Danke dir für deine Info... 

Überlegung ist entweder das Slide 150 8.0 zu holen und mein ZR Race 5.0 Blau zu verkaufen oder behalten und das Swoop 6.0 dazu...


----------



## haekel72 (11. Oktober 2013)

danie-dani schrieb:


> Danke dir für deine Info...
> 
> Überlegung ist entweder das Slide 150 8.0 zu holen und mein ZR Race 5.0 Blau zu verkaufen oder behalten und das Swoop 6.0 dazu...


 

Behalten und das 6.0 fürs Wilde!


----------



## danie-dani (21. Oktober 2013)

Moin haekel72, 
Muß nochmal nachhacken zwecks Swoop 6.0 2014. Ist ja mit 15kilo nicht grad das leichteste. Was muß man deiner Meinung nach umbauen um es als Tourer zu nutzen?!? bin halt unschlüssig ob Slide 150 oder Swoop. Hat dein Swoop ne Reverb?!? Beim 6.0 ist ja keine dran, wie kann man die am elegantesten (optisch) nachrüsten? 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## haekel72 (21. Oktober 2013)

hi, ja ich habe ne reverb am Swoop. wie du das verlegen tust ist Geschmack Sache. Zug kannst du ja kürzen. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Slide für dich zum touren besser geeignet und soweit ich weiß auch eine reverb montiert. Klar kannst du vieles umbauen damit es leichter und touren tauglicher wird. Mein swoop ist sogar schwerer durch meine Umbauten aber für mich eben perfekt.


----------



## kilsen (22. Oktober 2013)

Kommt da eigentlich noch n 9.0??? Hoffentlich nicht mit 1 fach vorn!


----------



## Schoberson (29. Oktober 2013)

ride2befree schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> da das Swoop 2014 nun ja bereits in den Startlöchern steht, und Radon die Bikes bereits auf ihrer Homepage veröffentlicht haben, hier mal der thread zum 2014er.
> 
> ...



Moin,

ich habe heute die Versandbestätigung für das Swoop 6.0 erhalten und rechne damit, den neuen Boliden Anfang nächster Woche quälen zu können. Erfahrungsbericht folgt dann.

Mal eine Frage an die Radon-Gemeinde. Ich möchte meine alte Rock Shox Reverb an das neue Radl basteln. Reduzierhülse ist auch schon bestellt, nur frage ich mich wie ich sie am elegantesten verlegen kann. Oberrohr scheidet wegen nicht vorhandenen Bohrungen aus. Kann ich sie direkt unter dem Tretlager verlegen oder muss ich sie irgendwie am Dämpfer vorbei legen. Die Leitungslänge ist mit 1.500mm angegeben.


----------



## ride2befree (29. Oktober 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich habe heute die Versandbestätigung für das Swoop 6.0 erhalten und rechne damit, den neuen Boliden Anfang nächster Woche quälen zu können. Erfahrungsbericht folgt dann.
> 
> Mal eine Frage an die Radon-Gemeinde. Ich möchte meine alte Rock Shox Reverb an das neue Radl basteln. Reduzierhülse ist auch schon bestellt, nur frage ich mich wie ich sie am elegantesten verlegen kann. Oberrohr scheidet wegen nicht vorhandenen Bohrungen aus. Kann ich sie direkt unter dem Tretlager verlegen oder muss ich sie irgendwie am Dämpfer vorbei legen. Die Leitungslänge ist mit 1.500mm angegeben.



servus,

ja das 6.0 soll laut bike-discount ab kalenderwoche 45 ausgeliefert werden.
was kostet denn der versand?

wäre super wenn du einen kleinen erfahrungsbericht/ersteindruck schreiben könntest, evtl. mit ein paar fotos. 

gruß stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansMaulwurf31 (30. Oktober 2013)

hallo, 
vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen. Hätte gerne das 7.0 aber mit dem schwarzen rahmen vom 6.0, weiß einer ob das möglich ist? Habe bereits radon per email kontaktiert, leider ohne Antwort:-!


----------



## Benschn (30. Oktober 2013)

Ha, Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Der schwarze Rahmen ist um einiges schöner als die anderen. Leider weiß ich auch nicht, ob das möglich ist..


----------



## Schoberson (30. Oktober 2013)

Tach auch,

es werden 16,00 Sperrgutzuschlag und 3,95 Versandkosten berechnet. 

Ich glaube nicht das Radon individuelle Rahmenwünsche berücksichtigt. Wollte auch ein paar andere Komponenten haben, dies war aber nicht möglich. Fairerweise muss man auch sagen, dass die Zusammenstellung nach Baukastenprinzip Geld kostet und der günstige Preis nicht mehr zu halten ist. Am besten bei H&S anrufen ! und nachfragen.


----------



## haekel72 (30. Oktober 2013)

Nein das mit dem Schwarzen Rahmen wird beim 7.0 mit Sicherheit nicht möglich sein! Gibt ja noch das 6.0. Ist Klasse das Teil und SCHWARZ!


----------



## Benschn (30. Oktober 2013)

Jep, es würde mich auch sehr wundern, wenn das gehen würde. Werde noch die ersten Erfahrungsberichte abwarten. Denn ein bisschen skeptisch bin ich bezüglich Ausstattung und Qualität des 6.0 schon noch. Klar, der Preis ist der Hammer, aber aufgrund meiner bisherigen Erfahrung sollte das nächste Rad eigentlich nicht mehr das in der günstigsten Version sein.
Wenn die Qualität aber trotzdem stimmt, dann ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Oktober 2013)

Diese Modelle - und auch alles anderen - werden so ausgeliefert, wie sie beschrieben sind. Sonderwünsche sind leider aus bereits hier von anderen Usern genannten Gründen nicht möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FatCat (30. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

Ich wollte kein neues Thema aufmachen. Ich kaufe mir heuer auch noch das neue Swoop. Ich frage mich nur ob es das 7.0 oder 6.0 wird. Was denkt ihr?
Was spricht für und was gegen die beiden Bikes? 

Zur Nutzung, es wird von mir nur für Touren und anschliessenden Trails benutzt. Für den Park oder Downhill hab ich meinen Downhiller.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meiner Entscheidung weiterhelfen.

SG
Stefan


----------



## Schoberson (30. Oktober 2013)

Hauptsächlich werde ich das swoop auch für enndurolastige Touren nutzen, aber auch für gemäßigte Bikeparkeinsätze. Da ich keinen Downhiller besitze, habe ich das swoop bestellt. Hätte ich noch eine Bikeparkkarre, hätte ich mich eher für das Slide 160 E entschieden. Gut, das beantwortet nicht direkt Deine Frage. Ich hoffe das, die Komponenten beim 6.0 in Ordnung sind und auf die paar Gramm an mehr Gewicht kommt es auch nicht drauf an. Allerdings hat das 7.0 den großen Vorteil, dass bereits eine Reverb dran ist. Und wer die einmal gefahren ist, will sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## FatCat (30. Oktober 2013)

Die Reverb bekomme ich gebraucht für 150. Deshalb kann ich es daran nicht festmachen.

SG
Stefan


----------



## Schoberson (31. Oktober 2013)

@ FatCat
Und welches Modell ist in den Warenkorb gelandet? 
Dein Entscheidungsgrund würde mich schon interessieren. 

Gruß,
Andree


----------



## Schoberson (31. Oktober 2013)

Benschn schrieb:


> Jep, es würde mich auch sehr wundern, wenn das gehen würde. Werde noch die ersten Erfahrungsberichte abwarten. Denn ein bisschen skeptisch bin ich bezüglich Ausstattung und Qualität des 6.0 schon noch. Klar, der Preis ist der Hammer, aber aufgrund meiner bisherigen Erfahrung sollte das nächste Rad eigentlich nicht mehr das in der günstigsten Version sein.
> Wenn die Qualität aber trotzdem stimmt, dann ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden.



Ich bin gerade über dein vorhandenes Bike gestolpert und da ich auch ein Canyon Nerve AM habe würde ich gerne wissen, ob Du das swoop als Ersatz nehmen willst oder als Ergänzung? 
Mein Nerve ist das ideale AM - Bike, hat aber zu wenig Reserven für wilde Ausfahrten. Ich habe das Nerve 6.0 (die günstigste Ausstattung) und hoffe, dass das swoop, bzw. die Komponenten nicht so schnell an ihre Leistungsgrenze gelangen. Besonders gespannt bin ich bei den Bremsen.


----------



## FatCat (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

Entscheidung ist leider noch keine gefallen, ich warte hier noch auf etwaige Antworten, um meine Entscheidung zu treffen.

SG
Stefan


----------



## enno112 (31. Oktober 2013)

FatCat schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich frage mich nur ob es das 7.0 oder 6.0 wird. Was denkt ihr?
> Was spricht für und was gegen die beiden Bikes?
> ...




Hi Stefan,

mein Vorschlag:
wie wäre es mit dem Slide 150 8.0
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1867/a103077/slide-150-8-0.html
oder dem Slide 150 E1
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1867/a86770/slide-150-e1.html

Gerade weil du schreibst nur für Touren und Trails!
Pro: besseres Gewicht (ca. 1,3 kg weniger als Swoop), bessere Komponenten (XT bzw. Sram X.0)!
Und von der Geo eher für Touren/Trails ausgelegt.

Aber ist wie immer:
Jeder weiss selbst was er kann und will


----------



## Schoberson (4. November 2013)

Moin,

das swoop 6.0 ist am Freitag geliefert worden. Macht einen sehr soliden und gut verarbeiteten Eindruck und sieht zudem auch noch wirklich richtig geil aus! 
Einen Fahrbericht wird es von mir erstmal nicht geben. Leider bin ich so gebaut, dass meine Körpermaße immer zwischen Rahmengröße M und L pendeln. Ich habe es in L bestellt und empfinde es als etwas zu groß. Jetzt habe ich es in M bestellt und werde vor der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt den anderen Rahmen testen. 

P.S.: Am Oberrohr befinden sich seitlich Bohrungen für eine verstellbare Sattelstütze, inkl. Adapter. Wir ich finde ist das sehr vernünftig gelöst. 

Hinweis für das Radon Marketing: Ein Foto davon ist sicherlich für Unwissende sinnvoll.


----------



## ride2befree (4. November 2013)

welche körpergröße hast du denn?

ein paar fotos waeren super! 

gruß stefan


----------



## nufanrulez (4. November 2013)

Die diskussion zwecks 6.0 oder 7.0 beim swoop würde mich auch brennend interessieren. 

Vorallem wie gut sind die Parts (Federgabel beim 6.0 im Vgl. zum 7.0) Habe die Formula RX auf meinem Slide 150 8.0 von 2013 und möchte jetzt auf Swoop umsteigen. Ist ne bombenbremse, nachdem ich sie 3-4x entlüftet habe, irgendwann passts dann! 

Swoop sollte für mich tourentauglich sein, die Frage ist wie viel ich im Vergleich zu meinem Slide 8.0 hier an Climbingfähigkeit verlieren werde. 20 statt 30 gänge, mehr gewicht, ka wie schwer sich das auswirken könnte - probefahren ist ja so ne sache bei Radon wenn man aus Österreich ist ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (4. November 2013)

Warum auf Swoop umsteigen wenn es Tourenfähig sein soll? Hast doch ein klasse Tourenfully mit dem Slide! Meine Formula wird im Frühjahr Flügel bekommen und mich (Swoop 8.0) verlassen!


----------



## Schoberson (4. November 2013)

ride2befree schrieb:


> welche körpergröße hast du denn?
> 
> ein paar fotos waeren super!
> 
> gruß stefan



Körpergröße 183cm
Schrittlänge 82 cm

Die Rechner zur Bestimmung der Rahmengröße auf der Homepage von Radon und H&S geben eine Rahmengröße von 19 Zoll an. Bei der Telefonseelsorge von H&S sagte man mir, dann eher 20 Zoll. 
Naja, 19 Zoll gibt es nun mal nicht und ich hoffe mal das 18 Zoll dann besser sind. Lieber die Versandkosten extra zahlen und noch ne Woche warten, als mit einem zu großen Bike zu fahren. 

Fotos kommen kurzfristig.


----------



## Schoberson (4. November 2013)

nufanrulez schrieb:


> Die diskussion zwecks 6.0 oder 7.0 beim swoop würde mich auch brennend interessieren.
> 
> Vorallem wie gut sind die Parts (Federgabel beim 6.0 im Vgl. zum 7.0) Habe die Formula RX auf meinem Slide 150 8.0 von 2013 und möchte jetzt auf Swoop umsteigen. Ist ne bombenbremse, nachdem ich sie 3-4x entlüftet habe, irgendwann passts dann!
> 
> Swoop sollte für mich tourentauglich sein, die Frage ist wie viel ich im Vergleich zu meinem Slide 8.0 hier an Climbingfähigkeit verlieren werde. 20 statt 30 gänge, mehr gewicht, ka wie schwer sich das auswirken könnte - probefahren ist ja so ne sache bei Radon wenn man aus Österreich ist ...



Die RX Bremse konnnte ich noch nicht wirklich ausprobieren. Die  Bremshebel haben eine gut Geometrie, allerdings wie die Bremskraft ist,  kann ich noch nicht sagen. Dafür hat mein Haus zu wenig Trailanteil 

Ich habe das Swoop genommen, weil ich es auch für Touren nutzen werde. Der Sitzwinkel mit 74° ist dafür perfekt und der Lenkwinkel mit 66° noch wendig genug. Für längere Bergauffahrten kann die Federgabel mit ein paar Klicks ziemlich hart eingestellt werden und dann wippt da auch nix mehr. Gewogen habe ich es noch nicht, aber es ist "gefühlt" kaum schwerer als mein jetiziges AM. Was natürlich echt schwer ist, ist die Domaingabel, aber dafür hat man vorne sehr guten Bodenkontakt


----------



## homyrider (4. November 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das swoop 6.0 ist am Freitag geliefert worden. Macht einen sehr soliden und gut verarbeiteten Eindruck und sieht zudem auch noch wirklich richtig geil aus!
> Einen Fahrbericht wird es von mir erstmal nicht geben. Leider bin ich so gebaut, dass meine Körpermaße immer zwischen Rahmengröße M und L pendeln. Ich habe es in L bestellt und empfinde es als etwas zu groß. Jetzt habe ich es in M bestellt und werde vor der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt den anderen Rahmen testen.
> ...




Hallo Schoberson,

ich habe das Swoop auch in L bestellt und war mir nicht sicher ob ich es in M oder L nehmen soll. Vielleicht kannst Du mal Deine Körpergröße und Schrittgröße posten, wäre super, vielen Dank


----------



## Schoberson (4. November 2013)

Siehe oben.


----------



## Sch4f (4. November 2013)

Servuz,

Hab mir das Swoop 175 8.0 in 18" gegönnt... ...also, ich hoffe es kommt bald 

Da ich gerne auch die Option haben will mal ein wenig in den Bikepark zu gehen, dafür ist es wohl nicht die schlechteste Wahl

Ich denke damit hab ich einen guten Kandidaten für AM & ein bisschen fetzigere Trails.. Und die Austattung für den Preis finde ich "persönlich" angemessen...

OK ich muss gestehen die Farbgestaltung sagt mir jetzt nicht so umbedingt zu, ist allerdings auch nicht das allerwichtigste.

Leider bin ich es nicht probe gefahren.... 

Das heißt ... auspacken, zusammenbauen, liebhaben, kuscheln, streicheln...alles schönreden und das bike verteidigen


----------



## nufanrulez (4. November 2013)

Gut, warum das Slide hergeben wenn ich ein tourentaugliches Gerät möchte...

Meine Antwort: Ich erwarte mir ein Bike mit mehr Bodenfreiheit und ein Gerät das ich mit meinem Können nicht an die Grenzen bringen kann. Beim Slide ist das so eine Sache, weiß nicht wie lange es Drops von 1m Höhe ca. aushalten wird. Mehr wirds bei mir nicht werden die dafür dann aber so oft es geht. Denke das hält ein Swoop auf Dauer länger durch als ein Slide!  
 @_Dom_ain: Möchte ja keinen Bodenkontakt, eher bei jeder kleinen Wurzel abheben und Airtime gewinnen - daher kommt eigentlich nur 7.0 und nicht das 6.0 in Frage - 0,5 kg sind ebenfalls 0,5 kg auch wenn meine Wasserflasche dann schon mehr wiegt - die Summe machts  

Downhiller und freerider sind mir zu schwer und mit 31 Jahren (alter Sack) spring ich das auch nicht mehr was die bikes aushalten.

Deswegen hätte ich gerne ein Swoop um eine "eierlegende Wollmilchsau" zu haben, wie es so schön heißt. Dann gehts nächstes Jahr vielleicht mal in Bikeparks, oder einige male auf den Schöckl, da gibts einige gröbere Abfahrten die dann sicher auch besser bewältigbar sind - rauf schinde ich mich dafür gerne - hab ja keinen stress 
 @_Formula_: Habe die RX - eigentlich ne top bremse - den unterschied hier machen ganze eindeutig die Bremsbelege: Swisstop Sinther kann ich nur absolut empfehlen, teuer halten aber lange und bremsen spitze auch wenn sie bei nässe etwas quietschen.

@Körpergröße: Fürs Slide ist bei mir 18" perfekt - wäre das Swoop dann trotz der anderen Geometrie (etwas kleiner) dennoch passend -> bin 179 cm bei ca. 81/82 Schrittlänge. Ich hätt das Bike gerne verspielt, möchte aber auch touren bis ca. 40-50 km damit mal fahren - 18" oder 20"?.  Falls wer ein Swoop hat wäre interessant mit welchen Daten ihr welche Rahmengröße fährt. 

Thx & lg

PS: verdammt warum kann das swoop 7.0 nicht ne schwarze gabel haben - im  internet gibts einige bikes mit schwarzer anstatt der weniger schönen  grünen gabel :-(


----------



## Benschn (5. November 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade über dein vorhandenes Bike gestolpert und da ich auch ein Canyon Nerve AM habe würde ich gerne wissen, ob Du das swoop als Ersatz nehmen willst oder als Ergänzung?
> Mein Nerve ist das ideale AM - Bike, hat aber zu wenig Reserven für wilde Ausfahrten. Ich habe das Nerve 6.0 (die günstigste Ausstattung) und hoffe, dass das swoop, bzw. die Komponenten nicht so schnell an ihre Leistungsgrenze gelangen. Besonders gespannt bin ich bei den Bremsen.


 
Sorry für die späte Antwort. Das find ich schon lustig, ich bin in genau der gleichen Situation. Hab eben auch das Nerve AM 6.0 und bin damit eigentlich schon zufrieden. (Nach ein paar Umbauten, wie 2-Fach Kurbel, Chainguide usw.) Aber eben nur als AM-Bike. Da ich aber immer mehr Spass am Bergab-Fahren finde, und das Nerve da schon langsam an die Grenzen stösst, würde ich mir auch gern das Swoop zu holen. 
Und wenn dann würde ich damit das Nerve ersetzen. Die zwei Bikes liegen bezüglich Ihrer Ausrichtung zu nah beieinander. Ich denke das Swoop 175 ist auch noch einigermaßen Touren-geeignet, und die paar Meter die ich bei meinen Touren bergauf trete, werde ich auch mit nem dickeren Bike noch schaffen

Also ich bin gespannt auf die ersten Erfahrungsberichte!


----------



## Schoberson (5. November 2013)

So, nun ein paar Fotos vom Swoop 6.0:




Am Oberrohr befinden sich die Adapter für eine verstellbare Sattelstütze. 

Das Bike in Rahmengröße M müsste Anfang nächster Woche geliefert werden und dann gibt es weitere Infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FatCat (5. November 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> So, nun ein paar Fotos vom Swoop 6.0:
> Am Oberrohr befinden sich die Adapter für eine verstellbare Sattelstütze.
> 
> Das Bike in Rahmengröße M müsste Anfang nächster Woche geliefert werden und dann gibt es weitere Infos.



Schaut ja super aus. Frage hast du das Bike vielleicht schon auf eine Waage gestellt, bzw. wäre dir das möglich? Mich würde das genaue Gewicht doch schon sehr interessieren. Den Angaben im Shop vertraue ich nicht ganz.

SG
Stefan


----------



## haekel72 (5. November 2013)

Ja Klasse das Bike!
Gewicht wird sich bei 16 Kilo einpendeln! 
Viel Spaß mit dem Swoop und Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Schoberson (5. November 2013)

Ich werde heute Abend das Gerät auf die Waage stellen. Nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob sie richtig funktioniert, wenn ich mich drauf stellte zeigt sie immer einige Kilogramm zu viel an


----------



## Schoberson (5. November 2013)

15,1 kg (ohne Pedale) wiegt das Swoop 6.0 in Größe L.


----------



## FatCat (5. November 2013)

Super, danke für die Antwort, dann wirds in Groesse S ca. 15kg wiegen. Mal sehen was da in meinem Warenkorb zum erliegen kommt.


----------



## nufanrulez (6. November 2013)

Beim Slide ist der Gewichtssprung je Größe 0,2 kg. Somit müsste S sogar 0,4 kg weniger haben wenn es beim Swoop sich gleich verhält. 

Rechnen wir also sind dass mit Reverb:
15,1 - 0,4 für Größe S = 14,7 + ~0,5 für eine reverb drauf und ~0,4 für flat pedale in Summe:

~15,6 kg in 16"
~15,8 in 18"
~16 kg in 20"

Swoop 7.0:
~15,1 kg in 16"
~15,3 in 18"
~15,5 kg in 20"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (6. November 2013)

Swoop 190 7.0


----------



## Boardi05 (6. November 2013)

Swoop 190 9.0


----------



## Boardi05 (6. November 2013)

Spezifikationen Swoop 190 und 210 vorab:

Swoop 190 7.0 1999,-
RSDomainRCCL/RSKageRC/Raceface Respond/RaceFaceAtlasFRLenker/SDGI-BeamStütze/ZEE/ZEEDiscs203/200/
ZEEKurbel34/MagicMary/SpankSpikeEvo20mm/157MM

Swoop190 9.0 2999,-
FOXPL36Talas180RC2FITKashima/RS-VividAir/RacefaceAtlas/XO/RacefaceAtlaskurbelFR83mm36T170mm/HansDampf/SpankSpikeEvo20mm/157mm

Swoop 210 7.0 2099,-
RSBOxxerRC/RSKageRC/RacefaceAtlas/SDG-IBEAM/ZEE/ZEE640203/200/MagicMaryVertsDH/SpankSpikeEvo20mm/157mm

Swoop 210 9.0 2999,-
FOXPL40RC2FITKashima/FOXPLDHXRC4Kashima/
RacefaceAtlas/X9/AvidE9Trail200/200MMXClamp/E13LG1Single36Z/MagisMaryVertsSuperBravity/SpankSpikeEvo20mm/157mm


----------



## homyrider (6. November 2013)

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß welchen RS Vivid man in das Swoop 175 bauen sollte:

Mid Reb / Mid Comp
Mid Reb / Low Comp
Mid Reb / High Comp

Möchte mein Swoop 175 gerne mehr abwärts nutzen und denke ich ist der RS Vivid eine gute Wahl. Würde mich über Infos/Erfahrungen freuen.

Das Swoop 190 ist übrigens der Hammer! Schade dass es so ne Farbkombi nicht auch beim Swoop 175 gibt!


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1028/a102056/vivid-air-r2c-mid-reb-mid-comp-216-x-63-5.html


----------



## herbert2010 (7. November 2013)

Hallo

kann mir bitte wer die vorbaulänge beim 175 7.0 sagen

lg herbert


----------



## siebenacht (8. November 2013)

homyrider schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das Swoop 190 ist übrigens der Hammer! Schade dass es so ne Farbkombi nicht auch beim Swoop 175 gibt!



Kann ich nur zustimmen, auch die Zugführung ist endlich mal durchdacht!
Schade, dass es so ne Farbkombi nicht auch beim Swoop 210 gibt.

Wenn ich das 190er so sehe, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das 210er laut dem Test in der Freeride ein so niedriges Tretlager haben soll.
Gruß 78


----------



## Sash84 (10. November 2013)

Schoberson schrieb:


> So, nun ein paar Fotos vom Swoop 6.0:
> Anhang anzeigen 261709
> Anhang anzeigen 261710
> Anhang anzeigen 261711
> ...



Hola,

verwundert mich gerade etwas, dass da praktischerweise die Führungsmöglichkeit für eine Vario-Stütze ist weil auf der Homepage steht "Der Rahmen des Swoop 175 6.0 verfügt über keine Reverb Stealth Leitungsführung!" oder ist das schon wieder was anderes? Also das Stealth bedeutet IM Rahmen und nicht AM Rahmen verlegbar? 
So wie es auf den Bildern ist würde es mir völlig reichen.

Grüße


----------



## backstein689 (10. November 2013)

die sind für eine reverb ohne stealth also mit außengeführter Leitung.
und die Adapter sind diese klemmen am Oberrrohr


----------



## nufanrulez (10. November 2013)

Passt nur in den swoop thread weil ich eines kaufen will.  

Falls ihr wen kennt der ein Slide 150 8.0 in Freaky Green möchte ... 

http://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-...ide-150-8-0-2013-in-18-69988299?adId=69988299


----------



## Boardi05 (11. November 2013)

Swoop 175 9.0 is online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (11. November 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Swoop 175 9.0 is online



HUI, hässliche Farbkombi und noch grusligere Zugführung, jetzt wird auch noch die Bremsleitung unter dem Tretlager geführt und dann auch noch an der Seite des Unterrohrs eine zweite zusätzliche Halterung für die Leitung der Sattelstütze.
BUH, bin ich froh ein 2013er Modell zu haben.
Einzig allein der Laufradsatz und vielleicht der Dämpfer (?) ist ne Verbesserung zu 2013.
Gruß 78


----------



## Sash84 (11. November 2013)

Was sind eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Kaufzeitpunkt?

Die 2014er Modelle sind ja quasi gerade erst frisch rausgekommen.
Lohnt es da noch ein paar Monate zu warten oder tut sich da bis zum Sommer erst mal nichts nennenswertes?

Ärgere mich im Nachhinein etwas nicht am Samstag schon zugeschlagen zu haben. Da gab es 20% auf (fast) alles. Also machbar wäre vom Preis definitiv noch was.


----------



## haekel72 (12. November 2013)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Was sind eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Kaufzeitpunkt?
> 
> Die 2014er Modelle sind ja quasi gerade erst frisch rausgekommen.
> Lohnt es da noch ein paar Monate zu warten oder tut sich da bis zum Sommer erst mal nichts nennenswertes?
> ...




Und was soll sich deiner Meinung nach noch Tun? Auf die Modelle 2015 Warten?


----------



## Aalex (12. November 2013)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Was sind eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Kaufzeitpunkt?
> 
> Die 2014er Modelle sind ja quasi gerade erst frisch rausgekommen.
> Lohnt es da noch ein paar Monate zu warten oder tut sich da bis zum Sommer erst mal nichts nennenswertes?
> ...



wohl aber nicht auf räder, die noch gar nicht da sind.


----------



## Sash84 (12. November 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> wohl aber nicht auf räder, die noch gar nicht da sind.



Das Rad wird als Versandfertig ausgewiesen und es steht auf der Seite KEIN "Erhältlich ab ..." o. ä.
Und auf Seite 2 hier hat es ja auch schon jemand präsentiert.

Deswegen bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass man es shcon kaufen kann.
Hast du andere Infos?


----------



## Aalex (12. November 2013)

welches rad genau?


----------



## Sash84 (12. November 2013)

*"RADON* Swoop 175 6.0"
Sorry falls ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt hatte.
Sehe gerade, dass es zuletzt um das 9.0 ging.


----------



## Kopernikus81 (12. November 2013)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Was sind eure Erfahrungen bzgl. Kaufzeitpunkt?
> 
> Die 2014er Modelle sind ja quasi gerade erst frisch rausgekommen.
> Lohnt es da noch ein paar Monate zu warten oder tut sich da bis zum Sommer erst mal nichts nennenswertes?
> ...



Immer die Tagesangebote checken! Heute gibts das 650b Race HT für 1.699 anstatt 1.999

Ich ärgere mich auch das ich am Sa. nicht zugeschlagen habe


----------



## Sash84 (12. November 2013)

Kopernikus81 schrieb:


> Immer die Tagesangebote checken! Heute gibts das 650b Race HT für 1.699 anstatt 1.999
> 
> Ich ärgere mich auch das ich am Sa. nicht zugeschlagen habe



Vielen Dank für den Tip.
Da kann man natürlich echt gut sparen FALLS das gewünschte Bike da mal auftaucht. 
Aber wahrshcienlich erst einen Tag nachdem man es gekauft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas_98 (12. November 2013)

Swoop 190 7.0 und 210 7.0 sind jetzt online


----------



## ride2befree (13. November 2013)

wie ist eure meinung zum swoop 210 in der günstigsten variante in anbetracht der Preis/Leistung?


----------



## siebenacht (14. November 2013)

Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist bei Radon-Bikes immer gut. Nur mit den Farben ... Da gefällt mir das 190er wesentlich besser.

Beim Preis-Leistungsverhältnis wird wohl das 9er 210 der Hammer, da kostet allein die Gabel schon über 2000,- 
Aber auch das 7er ist für den Preis sehr gut ausgestattet: Shimano Zee; Top-Laufradsatz, etwas günstere aber solide Federelemente.

Die Angaben zur Geometrie können aber irgendwie nicht hinhauen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das 210er ein 10mm tieferes Tretlager hat als das 190er. Nach dem Test in der Freeride wären es sogar 17mm tiefer. Da kann man bei soviel Federweg gleich mitlaufen. 
Gruß 78


----------



## Sash84 (14. November 2013)

Hab gestern mal in Bonn angerufen, um in Erfahrung zu bringen was man am Preis bzgl. Swoop 6.0 noch machen könnte.
Obwohl letzten Samstag über 1000 Euro für Fahrrad + Zubehör ausgegeben wurden und die bei ihrem 20 % Sale (ebenso wie bei den Tagesangebote, welche bei Rädern bei etwa 15 % liegen) mit Sicherheit kein Minusgeschäft gemacht haben, war der Verkäufer nicht bereit mir Nachlass zu geben. Bestenfalls 50 Euro was gerade mal 3 % entspricht.

Das ich nicht wieder 20 % bekomme ist i. O. aber DAS finde ich sehr schwach um nicht zu sagen sogar unverschämt.


----------



## Patzgen (14. November 2013)

Normalpreis Swoop 175 6.0   =1700   â¬   

  Im Internet schnell mal grob zusammengerechnet:

ca.   350   â¬   Rock Shox Monarch Plus R 216   
      ca.   470   â¬   Rock Shox Domain RC   
      ca.   50   â¬   FSA Orbit Z-T   
      ca.   45   â¬   Race Face Evolve   
      ca.   40   â¬   Race Face Evolve 3/4 Riser 725mm   
      ca.   60   â¬   Race Face Evolve 31,6*350   
      ca.   210   â¬   Formula RX 203mm/180mm   
      ca.   50   â¬   Shimano Deore SL-M610   
      ca.   50   â¬   Shimano SLX, RD-M675 Shadow Plus   
      ca.   20   â¬   Shimano SLX FD-M670 E-Type   
      ca.   100   â¬   Race Face Chester, 24/36/Bash, 170mm, TRS Dual ISCG03
      ca.   25   â¬   Shimano Deore CS-HG62 10-fach 11-36   
      ca.   15   â¬   Shimano CN-HG54, 10-speed   
      ca.   50   â¬   Sun Ringle Deamon/Inferno 20mm/X12   
      ca.   20   â¬   Schwalbe Hans Dampf, Draht, 26x2.35   

      zusammen ca.   1555   â¬ ohne Teile von Radon, wie z.B. Rahemn ...

Lass Radon doch mal was verdienen, bei anderen Herstellern zahlt man eindeutig mehr.
Korrigiert mich wenn ich voll daneben liege!

GruÃ
Patz


----------



## Sash84 (14. November 2013)

Patzgen schrieb:


> Normalpreis Swoop 175 6.0   =1700   
> 
> Im Internet schnell mal grob zusammengerechnet:
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die informative Aufstellung. 

Mir ging es aber weniger um das P/L Verhältnis (das das hier stimmt ist mir durchaus bewusst) als viel mehr darum, dass sie vor wenigen Tagen jedem 20% Nachlass gegeben haben und jetzt für das gleiche Produkt keinen geben bei jemandem, der schon mehrfach etwas gekauft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patzgen (14. November 2013)

Hab ich wohl etwas falsch verstanden, ich hör und lese halt immer nur: "Warum geht das nicht noch billiger?" usw.

Klar hat niemand Geld zum Sch....., aber du musst schon einsehen das sie nicht für alle Stammkunden immer nen Rabatt geben können, wenn das so sein sollte müsste der Grundpreis ansteigen.

Gruß
Patz


----------



## Aalex (14. November 2013)

kabnnst du mir sagen wo es die sun ringle sätze fürn fuffi gibt?



Sash84 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die informative Aufstellung.
> 
> Mir ging es aber weniger um das P/L Verhältnis (das das hier stimmt ist mir durchaus bewusst) als viel mehr darum, dass sie vor wenigen Tagen jedem 20% Nachlass gegeben haben und jetzt für das gleiche Produkt keinen geben bei jemandem, der schon mehrfach etwas gekauft hat.




war wohl ne einmalige aktion. das es danach wieder stinknormale preise gibt ist wohl klar

sich dann zu beschweren, dass die wieder den uvp haben wollen, ist schon ein wenig dreist, meinste nicht? Das ist schon eher unverschämt. 

die preispolitik bei versendern ist eben so, dass es feste preise gibt, ohne verhandlungsspielraum. Ende des JAhres wird das alte Gelump dann verheizt und gut ist. 

wenn du verhandlungsspielraum willst geh zum cube händler, der 20% mehr uvp auf die karre geschrieben hat und leier dem 10% ausm Kreuz. Dann hast du gefühlt gespart, real aber mehr kohle in die hand genommen. 

immer dieses "ich muss handeln und weil ich hier 3 mark dreißig in 5 jahren gelassen habe verlange ich nen stammkundenrabatt von drölf prozent" 1000 euro fürn rad mit bekleidung ist jetzt auch nicht die welt. da muss der händler dir jetzt nicht mehrere hundert euro rabatt geben. verdient hat er an dir bei einer großangelegten rabattaktion eh nicht viel. 

Aber klar, wenn die frau heim kommt und schuhe mit 70% rabatt gekooft hat steht man als mann doof da, wenn man blind den uvp auf den tisch genagelt hat


----------



## Patzgen (14. November 2013)

Wie gesagt, nur grob zusammen gesucht... 



Aalex schrieb:


> ........
> Aber klar, wenn die frau heim kommt und schuhe mit 70% rabatt gekooft  hat steht man als mann doof da, wenn man blind den uvp auf den tisch  genagelt hat



Besser kann man(n)s nicht schreiben!


----------



## Aalex (14. November 2013)

ich hab keinen sun ringle lrs für 50 euro gefunden.


----------



## Patzgen (14. November 2013)

Dann hab ich mich da verguckt (vllt nur die Felge)... Sry, aber ich wollte ja damit ja mal wieder nur P/L zeigen...


----------



## siebenacht (14. November 2013)

Patzgen schrieb:


> Normalpreis Swoop 175 6.0   =1700   
> 
> Im Internet schnell mal grob zusammengerechnet:
> 
> ...



Ganz so einfach kann man das nicht rechnen, zumindest wenn man das "Verdienen" von Radon darstellen will. Das sind Endkundenpreise. Die Bikehersteller wie Radon bekommen die Teile zu ganz anderen Preisen. Ganz extrem soll das bei Fox sein, die bekommen wohl die Bikehersteller zu Schleuderpreisen. Ist halt einfach eine geniale Preispolitik. Wenn viele Komplettbikes mit Fox ausgestattet werden, ist dies eine gute Werbung für Fox. Auch der Bikehersteller hat was davon, da der Endkunde denkt, da ist ja ein hochwertiges Teil verbaut und das ist ein gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis, denn die Federgabel ist ja im Aftermarkt so teuer. Blöd ist nur wenn dann die Federgabeln im großen Umfang versagt, wie jetzt 2013 bei den CTD. Bei Rockshox sollen die Preisunterschiede zwischen OEM und Aftermarkt nicht so groß sein. Was natürlich alles in allem keine Aussage ist, ob nun Fox oder Rockshox besser ist.

Andere Bikerhersteller verdienen genauso dran, nur dass der höhere Preis bzw. das schlechtere Preis/Leistungsverhältnis gegenüber Versendern durch den zusätzlichen Shop entsteht. 

Gruß 78


----------



## c-st (15. November 2013)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Hab gestern mal in Bonn angerufen, um in Erfahrung zu bringen was man am Preis bzgl. Swoop 6.0 noch machen kÃ¶nnte.
> Obwohl letzten Samstag Ã¼ber 1000 Euro fÃ¼r Fahrrad + ZubehÃ¶r ausgegeben wurden und die bei ihrem 20 % Sale (ebenso wie bei den Tagesangebote, welche bei RÃ¤dern bei etwa 15 % liegen) mit Sicherheit kein MinusgeschÃ¤ft gemacht haben, war der VerkÃ¤ufer nicht bereit mir Nachlass zu geben. Bestenfalls 50 Euro was gerade mal 3 % entspricht.
> 
> Das ich nicht wieder 20 % bekomme ist i. O. aber DAS finde ich sehr schwach um nicht zu sagen sogar unverschÃ¤mt.



Solche Sonderaktionen dienen idR dazu Leute in den Laden zu bekommen, wie zB bei Radon zur ErÃ¶ffnung der neuen / umgerÃ¤umten Outdoorecke. Wo liegt der Sinn darin diese Rabatte dauerhaft anzubieten? Irgendwann muss auch Geld verdient werden um solche Aktionen zu ermÃ¶glichen. Und wenn du die Aktion nicht wahrnehmen konntest tut es mir leid fÃ¼r dich, aber es ist keine Rechtfertigung rumzustÃ¤nkern oder einen Laden, der den ausgeschriebenen Preis fÃ¼r ein Produkt haben will, als unverschÃ¤mt zu bezeichnen. Insbesondere da die Preise relativ zur Konkurrenz meistens eh schon sehr gut sind, das muss man den Jungs lassen.

Ps: Es wurden dir ja offensichtlich 50â¬ Rabatt eingerÃ¤umt - was willst du eigentlich noch?! Deinen Post kÃ¶nnte man eher als unverschÃ¤mt bezeichnen als die Preise.


----------



## Sash84 (15. November 2013)

c-st schrieb:


> Solche Sonderaktionen dienen idR dazu Leute in den Laden zu bekommen, wie zB bei Radon zur Eröffnung der neuen / umgeräumten Outdoorecke. Wo liegt der Sinn darin diese Rabatte dauerhaft anzubieten? Irgendwann muss auch Geld verdient werden um solche Aktionen zu ermöglichen. Und wenn du die Aktion nicht wahrnehmen konntest tut es mir leid für dich, aber es ist keine Rechtfertigung rumzustänkern oder einen Laden, der den ausgeschriebenen Preis für ein Produkt haben will, als unverschämt zu bezeichnen. Insbesondere da die Preise relativ zur Konkurrenz meistens eh schon sehr gut sind, das muss man den Jungs lassen.
> 
> Ps: Es wurden dir ja offensichtlich 50 Rabatt eingeräumt - was willst du eigentlich noch?! Deinen Post könnte man eher als unverschämt bezeichnen als die Preise.



Wenn du genauso viel Ahnung von Marktwirtschaft hättest wie (hoffentlich) von Fahrrädern, wüsstest du worum es mir/hier geht.

Aber bezahl mal schön überall den UVP. Darf ich dann bitte dein nächstes Auto kaufen? Differenz vom UVP den du bezahlst gegenüber dem Preis den ich bezahle gehört dann mir ok?


----------



## Jan89 (15. November 2013)

Tach 
mein 7.0er ist da  
Optisch und technisch bin ich mehr als zufrieden ;-) 
Das Lime sieht in echt nen bisschen dunkler aus als auf den Fotos mir gefällts

mal sehen was der Gerät morgen auf dem Trail kann


----------



## homyrider (15. November 2013)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Tach
> mein 7.0er ist da
> Optisch und technisch bin ich mehr als zufrieden ;-)
> Das Lime sieht in echt nen bisschen dunkler aus als auf den Fotos mir gefällts
> ...




Hi Jan,

welchen Tune hat denn der verbaute Monarch Plus? M/M oder M/L? Will mir einen Vivid Air für das Swoop 175 holen und erhalte irgendwie keine Info welchen Tune ich wählen soll.

Grüße und viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan89 (15. November 2013)

homyrider schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> welchen Tune hat denn der verbaute Monarch Plus? M/M oder M/L? Will mir einen Vivid Air für das Swoop 175 holen und erhalte irgendwie keine Info welchen Tune ich wählen soll.
> 
> Grüße und viel Spass



Hi homyrider,

Tune ist M/L verbaut. Vivid Air bin ich auch am überlegen 
mal sehen wie sich der Monarch fährt 

Gruß und thx den werde ich haben


----------



## nufanrulez (15. November 2013)

bitte berichten wie der dämpfer ist und swoop 7.0 allgemein. auch die bremse....alles!!!


----------



## ride2befree (16. November 2013)

das swoop 210 7.0 sieht schon auch lecker aus! ich glaub das wird sich gut verkaufen! ... bin schon am überlegen..


----------



## torgo (16. November 2013)

Hi Leute ,

ist die Fox Gabel beim swoop 8.0 eigentlich absenkbar?


----------



## Sch4f (16. November 2013)

beim 175 8.0 ? da ja


----------



## c-st (17. November 2013)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Wenn du genauso viel Ahnung von Marktwirtschaft hättest wie (hoffentlich) von Fahrrädern, wüsstest du worum es mir/hier geht.
> 
> Aber bezahl mal schön überall den UVP. Darf ich dann bitte dein nächstes Auto kaufen? Differenz vom UVP den du bezahlst gegenüber dem Preis den ich bezahle gehört dann mir ok?



Fehlen dir die Argumente oder warum greifst du mich an? Dann erkläre mir bitte worum es dir geht, ich scheine etwas begriffsstutzig zu sein.

Ist es bei der Marktwirtschaft nicht so, dass hohe Nachfrage höhere Preise ermöglicht und eine niedrige Nachfrage die Preise drückt? 
Auch wenn es dir nicht passt, die Nachfrage scheint zu stimmen. Wenn du das anders siehst, ist es dir unbenommen zu warten bis Radon das auch erkennt und die Preise senkt - dann kannst du sicher ein super Schnäppchen machen! Allerdings darfst du nicht böse sein, wenn andere das nicht erkannt haben und die Räder bis dahin doch verkauft sind.


----------



## torgo (17. November 2013)

Sorry ja ich meine das swoop 175  8.0

Bist du dir sicher den es ist auf der der Homepage von Radon etwas irreführend beim 8.0 steht Gabel: 180mm; Hinterbau: 175mm und beim 9.0 Gabel: 140/180mm; Hinterbau: 175mm


----------



## ChrisStahl (17. November 2013)

Das 190er und das 210er mal live in Action. 
Die Bikeparkversion kommt nach.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/79605644"]Radon Swoop 190/210 final on Vimeo[/ame]

Viel Spass


----------



## FatCat (17. November 2013)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Tach
> mein 7.0er ist da
> Optisch und technisch bin ich mehr als zufrieden ;-)
> Das Lime sieht in echt nen bisschen dunkler aus als auf den Fotos mir gefällts
> ...



Hi,

und wie siehts aus hast du das Bike schon aufm Trail laufen lassen? Wäre sehr an einem Bericht interessiert.

SG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas_98 (17. November 2013)

torgo schrieb:


> Sorry ja ich meine das swoop 175  8.0
> 
> Bist du dir sicher den es ist auf der der Homepage von Radon etwas irreführend beim 8.0 steht Gabel: 180mm; Hinterbau: 175mm und beim 9.0 Gabel: 140/180mm; Hinterbau: 175mm



Ist eine Fox Talas, also absenkbar.


----------



## homyrider (18. November 2013)

homyrider schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß welchen RS Vivid man in das Swoop 175 bauen sollte:
> 
> Mid Reb / Mid Comp
> Mid Reb / Low Comp
> ...




Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Info von Bodo erhalten und wollte sie mit allen teilen.
Ich hatte gefragt welcher RS Vivid Air denn im Testrad Radon Swoop 175 im Freeride Magazin (Duell Sieger; 03/13) verbaut war.

"an dem Test Rad ist ein RS Vivid Air Länge 216mm Tune  ML  Buchsen 2x 22,2mmx8mm verbaut"

Bodo und Radon, vielen Dank!


----------



## siebenacht (18. November 2013)

@ homyrider
Danke für die Infos!
Gruß 78


----------



## homyrider (18. November 2013)

homyrider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe eine Info von Bodo erhalten und wollte sie mit allen teilen.
> Ich hatte gefragt welcher RS Vivid Air denn im Testrad Radon Swoop 175 im Freeride Magazin (Duell Sieger; 03/13) verbaut war.
> ...




Achtung, für alle Interessierten. Habe soeben nochmal ein update per Mail erhalten.


"habe bei RS gesehen das es meine Ausführung nicht Aftermarket gibt habe L rep. M comp. würde M M nehmen."

Also doch M/M!

Viele Grüße ;-)


----------



## haekel72 (18. November 2013)

homyrider schrieb:


> Achtung, für alle Interessierten. Habe soeben nochmal ein update per Mail erhalten.
> 
> 
> "habe bei RS gesehen das es meine Ausführung nicht Aftermarket gibt habe L rep. M comp. würde M M nehmen."
> ...



Sagte Bodo oder? Also M/M nehmen? Will auch umbauen


----------



## homyrider (18. November 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Sagte Bodo oder? Also M/M nehmen? Will auch umbauen




Richtig. Hatte bei Radon angefragt und dann Antwort von Bodo erhalten, mit dem zitierten update oben.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (18. November 2013)

torgo schrieb:


> Sorry ja ich meine das swoop 175  8.0
> 
> Bist du dir sicher den es ist auf der der Homepage von Radon etwas irreführend beim 8.0 steht Gabel: 180mm; Hinterbau: 175mm und beim 9.0 Gabel: 140/180mm; Hinterbau: 175mm



Schau mal bei Radon auf der Seite vom 8er..



> Fox 36 TALAS 180 RC2 Adjust Fit Taper, QR20 Federgabel
> 
> Die Fox 36 Talas 180 deckt einen ernorm grossen Einsatzbereich ab. Sie bringt jedes MTB an die Spitze der Performance. Die Fox 36 180 ist die perfekte Gabel für Enduro und Freeride. Durch die zahlreichen Einstellmöglichen kann sie auf jeden Einsatzbereich, Fahrstil und persönlichen Vorlieben justiert werden.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe mein 8er kommt diese Woche wie es auf Bike-Discount zu erkennen ist ;(  und Schneeregen is mir auch egal... das ding wird gefahren


----------



## torgo (18. November 2013)

Ah jetzt hab ich es auch gefunden danke Sch4f


----------



## Sch4f (18. November 2013)

Unter Details findest du auch die Infos zum Float...

dummerweise bekommt man bei FOX nicht wirklich das richtige manual zum einstellen der Dämpfer, aber da es ja eine bessere version als der DHX oder so sein soll... also gehe ich davon aus die anleitungen annähernd identisch sind...

es graust mir ja ein wenig mit der einstellerei... aber das gehört wohl dazu  ... ich wollte den sag bei beiden nicht auf klassische 25% stellen sondern auf 15%-20%....


----------



## siebenacht (19. November 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> ... ich wollte den sag bei beiden nicht auf klassische 25% stellen sondern auf 15%-20%....



Warum?

Ist doch kein Racerad sondern ein Enduro, da solltest Du mindestens 30% SAG einstellen, aber nicht im Sitzen, sondern im Stehen auf den Pedalen gemessen. Bei der Talas dann noch die Lowspeeddruckstufe etwas zudrehen. Ich habe sie fast ganz zu, damit die Gabel nicht bei steilen Stufen gleich ganz durchfedert. Achso, und beim Dämpfer den SAG ohne jegliche Druckstufe (blauer Hebel) einstellen und erst dann ggf. die Druckstufe verwenden. 

Eigentlich ganz einfach!

Viel Erfolg und vorallem viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike. 

Gruß 78


----------



## Sch4f (19. November 2013)

mehr reserve ? .... 30% SAG is doch schon weg nur durch mich


----------



## StereoBifi (20. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich benötige eine kaufentscheidung und hoffe evtl auf die Erfahrung der Swoop fahrer!
Ich möchte ein Bike für alles wie jeder andere halt auch

1. Radon Swoop 175 9.0

Oder

2. canyon Strive 9.0 Team 2014


Fahrprofil ist Gemütliche Touren, Trail's etc,2 mal im jahr vll in den Bikepark mit max 2m dropps alles halt in den Alpen bzw Alpenvorland/Allgäu, ich hab das Bike/Enduro paradies ja sozusagen vor der Tür;P

Was haltet ihr von den beiden für meinen einsatzbereich?!

Achja tendieren würde ich zum swoop weil es optisch stabiler aussieht, ein wenig mehr Federweg bei gleicher Geo und Ausstattung hat da ich halt doch mit kompletter ausrüstung 115kg wiege!
Das einzige was mich noch verwirrt ist der Fox float X. Ist es jetz wie auf dem Bild einer mit CTD oder wie in der Beschreibung einer ohne? Gibts den float x überhaupt ohne CTD?


Gruß


----------



## siebenacht (20. November 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> mehr reserve ? .... 30% SAG is doch schon weg nur durch mich



OK, Du hast dann mehr Reserve, aber damit ungenutzten Federweg. Mit weniger SAG ist der Dämpfer härter und damit federt der Hinterbau insgesamt weniger ein, d.h. Du hast weniger Federweg zur Verfügung. Der Dämpfer sollte werksmäßig (interne Druckstufe usw.) so eingestellt sein, dass bei einem SAG von 30% noch genug Reserve bleibt (10% progressiv) für größere Sprünge. Somit bleibt für eine normale Enduroabfahrt 60% "echter" "Netto"-Federweg also 105mm. Wenn Du den SAG mit 15% einstellst, wird vielleicht am Ende aufgrund der härteren Luftfeder und der größeren Progression 40% des Federwegs nicht genutzt. Damit bleibt nur 45% "echter" "Netto"-Federweg also nur rund 79mm.
Außerdem ist der SAG auch für den Negativfederweg gedacht, also um Bodenwellen ausgleichen zu können. Mit mehr SAG wird der Untergrund besser absorbiert und das Bike liegt so besser im Trail.
Aber einfach ausprobieren!
Gruß 78


----------



## YamahaBlaster (20. November 2013)

Ich habe mich gerade ins swoop 175 6.0 verliebt.
Ist es möglich dort eine normale Kurbel reinzubauen oder wenigstens größere Kettenblätter, sodass man sich auf normalen Wegen bei 25-30kmh nicht den w00lf kurbelt?


----------



## Sch4f (20. November 2013)

Mein Swoop 175 8.0 ist gekommen 

Erste Fahrt habe ich auch schon hinter mir. Report folgt wenns einen Intressiert...


ich muss sagen, die X9 ist etwas hakelig und schaltet etwas wild


----------



## Dice8 (20. November 2013)

StereoBifi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich benötige eine kaufentscheidung und hoffe evtl auf die Erfahrung der Swoop fahrer!
> Ich möchte ein Bike für alles wie jeder andere halt auch
> ...



Das Strive Team ist wie du vielleicht mitbekommen hast ausverkauft.
Wenn du so viel Schotter für ein Bike ausgeben willst dann würde ich mit mal die Torques EX anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (20. November 2013)

Täusche ich mich bei dem 175 9.0 oder ist es nur leichter ? .... ok ok die x0.... ja ok...


*neidisch bin* grml


----------



## FatCat (20. November 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Mein Swoop 175 8.0 ist gekommen
> 
> Erste Fahrt habe ich auch schon hinter mir. Report folgt wenns einen Intressiert...
> 
> ...



Hi, 

ja mich würde ein Bericht brennend interessieren.

SG
Stefan


----------



## Sch4f (20. November 2013)

Naja also zusammengebaut war alles schnell, klar, die Reverb Stealth muss ich einkürzen da ist einfach zuviel "Draht-gedönse" übrig.

(Frage : brauche ich da dieses Spezialtool zum kürzen oder gibts alternativen ?)

Was mich allerdings ein wenig geärgert hat war die naja... ich will nicht sagen mangelhafte verarbeitung... aber ein wenig schludrig ist der Rahmen schon behandelt worden. Ne Macke habe ich auch am Rahmen mitgekauft "Lackplatzer". Und Abschürfungen am Rahmen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Dann ging es ans einstellen. Hab lange rumgetüftelt und wusste nich so genau was am besten is. Hab mich dann dazu entschlossen die Einstellungen "im Feld" zu testen. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist,.... Uphill geht doch recht gut.... hätte ich nicht gedacht.. das einzige ist die Schaltung, ich hab den eindruck das die X9 (so wie sie jetzt eingestellt war) doch immer mal wieder von alleine schaltet... *dubios* ... ist jetzt nicht weiter schlimm, lässt sich sicher durch einstellen beheben.

Nach dem kurzen Uphill, und dem guten Grip der Hans Dampf & der Absenkung auf 140mm und Climb Modus im Heck (was fast einem Lockout gleich kommt). ging es ans Dämpfertesten... 

hab sie auch Supersoft-Couch-Modus gestellt und bin mal so richtig gemütlich den kleinen trail durchgescherbelt... (p.s.: ist mein erstes Fully) und hey... das ist wie Butter... selbst das kleinste loch haben die "Füchse" geschluckt... Was mir jedoch aufgefallen ist, die Pedale sind doch recht nah an den Hindernissen ;( ... (vielleicht täuscht es weil ich ein 29er Hardtail hatte vorher). Auf jeden fall schien es teilweise sehr knapp... aber fetzig allemal...

ist schon was dran wenn man auf nem HT lernt...  

Die Reverb ist genial, die Bremse superbissig... Hat tierisch spaß gemacht, 

Alles in allem fand ich das ne Super geile Runde... ich danke den Swoop-Göttern für dieses geile Gefährt und hoffe das ihr noch mehr schöne Aluminium-Öfen zaubert....

P.S. @ Radon.... Für die etwas schlampige Verarbeitung wünsch ich mir das Radon Jersey fürs Downhillen  muss meine POC VPD drunter verstecken. also Gr. M.   Adresse gebe ich euch dann auf Anfrage in der PM 



Morgen ist ein langer Ausritt geplant mit Fotosession ( und ja diesmal lecke ich keine Lenker ab...  ...war etwas peinlich, dachte nich das alle Bilder gleich irgendwo in den News auftauchen


----------



## FatCat (20. November 2013)

Ich hätte, wegen den Kratzern sofort bei Radon angerufen und entweder Preisnachlass oder eine Gutschrift verlangt, ansonsten wäre das Rad postwendend zurück gegangen. 
Ich danke dir auf jedenfall für den aufschlussreichen Bericht und wünsch dir noch viel Spass mit dem Bike. Bei mir words nächstes Monat das 7.0er geben.

SG
Stefan


----------



## Sch4f (20. November 2013)

Naja ich erwarte jetzt eine Kulanz von Radon  bzw. Bike-Discount....

dann kann ich mit leben...


----------



## ChrisStahl (21. November 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Naja also zusammengebaut war alles schnell, klar, die Reverb Stealth muss ich einkürzen da ist einfach zuviel "Draht-gedönse" übrig.
> 
> (Frage : brauche ich da dieses Spezialtool zum kürzen oder gibts alternativen ?)
> 
> ...




Hi ärgerlich mit dem Lackplatzer - wenn es ok ist schicken wir das Jersey natürlich dafür raus. Bitte Adresse an [email protected] schicken.
So long - good trails.


----------



## Sch4f (21. November 2013)

ok- email is raus... coole aktion ... danke. *noch ne Kerze auf dem Radon Schrein anzünd*


----------



## siebenacht (21. November 2013)

@ Sch4f
Na dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike!
Wenn ich Deine Fotos so sehe, noch ein kleiner Tipp. Ich weiß nicht wie groß Du bist und ob es dann noch passt, aber was eine Menge bringt, ist den Vorbau so tief wie möglich zu bringen, also die Spacer unter dem Vorbau raus zu nehmen bzw. beim Umbau erstmal oberhalb des Vorbaus zu verbauen (Vorbau und Spacer einfach tauschen). Übrigens das konische Teil mit FSA drauf ist auch nur ein Spacer. Unter Umständen musst Du aber diesen konischen Spacer um eine anderen Steuersatzdeckel ersetzen. Mehr dazu hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10403671&postcount=896 und 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10529999&postcount=968

Warum Radon diesen komischen Steuersatz mit diesem fetten konischen Spacer bzw. Deckel (ca. 35g schwer) verbaut, frage ich schon seit Jahren. Beim neuen Swoop 190 und 210 wird endlich mal ein ordentlicher Steuersatz ohne diesen konischen Spacer verbaut.

Was auch noch eine Menge bringt, ist ein kurzer Vorbau.

Übrigens die Gabelabsenkung braucht man eigentlich beim Swoop nicht, mit dem Bike kommt man trotz der langen Gabel steilste Rampen hoch (ein Plus der langen Kettenstrebe). Mit meinem leichten XC-Rad schaffe ich das trotz viel kürzerer Gabel nicht überall. Die lange Kettenstrebe ist auch ein Unterschied zum Canyon Strive, das dadurch nicht ganz so gut klettert wie das Swoop, was allerdings beim Enduro nicht ganz so wichtig ist.

@ ChrisStahl
Coole Aktion!

Gruß 78


----------



## siebenacht (21. November 2013)

Wenn hier gerade mal wieder jemand von Radon antwortet, hab da mal ne Frage:
Kann das sein, dass in dem Swoop 190 mittels eines Adapters ein kürzerer Dämpfer (222mm) als im Swoop 210 (240mm) verbaut ist und dadurch der Unterschied des Federwegs entsteht und ansonsten der Rahmen identisch ist? Bodo Probst sprach ja mal in einem Video von Baukastensystem.
Dann könnte man den Adapter und den kürzeren Dämpfer beim Swoop 190 durch einen längeren Dämpfer ersetzen und hätte mit einer entsprechenden Doppelbrückenfedergabel mit 200mm Federweg im Grunde ein Swoop 210, oder?

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nufanrulez (21. November 2013)

yes!!!!! heute swoop 175 7.0 in 18" geordert - körpergröße 179, schrittlänge ca. 81/82 - hoff es passt *daumendrück*


----------



## Sch4f (21. November 2013)

Dann bin ich ne Giraffe  1,72 groß und 88cm schrittlaenge...  bei mir isses auch 18".... passt ganz hervorragend..


----------



## Sch4f (21. November 2013)

So Tag 2 mit dem Swoop is rum... Also nach dem Reverb Stealth einkürzen und dem richtigen einstellen des Sattels ist Uphill kein Problem mehr. Sehr geschmeidig alles...

Zum Sattel muss ich allerdings sagen, das die Wahl der Stoffapplikationen am Ende des Sitzes doch sehr ungünstig gewählt wurden. Da sammelt sich der Dreck schön drin. und man bekommt den nich wirklich raus..Sinnvoller wäre ein vollleder.

Aber sonst isses echt ein feines Bike.  kann das nur empfehlen... die Federung is sooooooooo "SOFA" und doch schnell...  Ich mag meine 2 Füchse... ;O


----------



## nufanrulez (21. November 2013)

verdammt - weitere photos - freu mich schon sooo


----------



## Dice8 (21. November 2013)

Hat das 8.0er die 2014er Talas Einheit oder noch die alte?


----------



## Sch4f (21. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Hat das 8.0er die 2014er Talas Einheit oder noch die alte?



Will jetzt keine Unwahrheit verbreiten, aber ich hab die Manual von der 2014er benutzt ;P ... scheint die zu sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (21. November 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Will jetzt keine Unwahrheit verbreiten, aber ich hab die Manual von der 2014er benutzt ;P ... scheint die zu sein..



Sieht der Talashebel so aus?


----------



## Sch4f (21. November 2013)

nufanrulez schrieb:


> verdammt - weitere photos - freu mich schon sooo





























da haste nochn paar ... 




"Isch bin verliebt" ;O


----------



## Sch4f (21. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Sieht der Talashebel so aus?



Roger That !!


----------



## Dice8 (21. November 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Roger That !!


----------



## Sch4f (21. November 2013)




----------



## ~joe~ (21. November 2013)

An die Leute mitm 175 7.0 könnt ihr mal nen Bild vom original Bike reinstellen (will schaun wies lime in echt wirkt)
Und wie schwer is das 7.0 in echt?
Außerdem ist ne 125er oder 150er Reverb verbaut? 
Am besten in 18' 

Danke


----------



## Jan89 (21. November 2013)

~joe~ schrieb:


> An die Leute mitm 175 7.0 könnt ihr mal nen Bild vom original Bike reinstellen (will schaun wies lime in echt wirkt)
> Und wie schwer is das 7.0 in echt?
> Außerdem ist ne 125er oder 150er Reverb verbaut?
> Am besten in 18'
> ...



Ist leider nur ne 125er Reverb verbaut mir würde bei 20 Zoll 150mm besser passen noch besser 200mm


----------



## nufanrulez (21. November 2013)

@Sch4f tausend dank für die photos - kann mich gar nicht satt sehen und geht anderen sicher genauso!!! danke!! 

Ich werde mein 7.0 swoop 175 in 18" abwiegen - mit und ohne pedale und auch paar pics reinstellen so bald ich es habe - wird aber noch 10-12 Tage dauern fürcht ich bis es in Österreich angelangt ist...

lg


----------



## Sch4f (21. November 2013)

Ich fahre ja morgen wieder, diesmal auch länger. Dann nehme ich mal meine gute Cam mit. Wollte gerne noch ein paar hochauflösende Wallpapers haben... von Radon gibts da ja nicht wirklich viele 

Ach und hab den Sattel getauscht... nachdem ich jetzt 5mal in den nassen Textilteil reingepackt habe, hab ich von meinem "eingewinterten Focus" den Sattel getauscht. Jetzt ist alles schicki ...


----------



## Bierschinken88 (21. November 2013)

Moin,

jou, der Sattel is Kappes.
In dem Stoff bleibt halt auch der ganze Dreck hängen. Das ist ziemlich unclever gemacht.
Werde an meinem Slide auch den Sattel in absehbarer Zeit austauschen.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nufanrulez (22. November 2013)

ich hoffe sch4f raddelt grad fleißig mit seiner cam durchn wald


----------



## Sch4f (22. November 2013)

nufanrulez schrieb:


> ich hoffe sch4f raddelt grad fleißig mit seiner cam durchn wald



Lol, ne bin schon wieder zurueck. 4 Stunden reichen ... nur die bildauswahl lässt zu wünschen übrig..  ich wollte heute mal radeln 

*edit*

hier die dürftige Auswahl....   ich gelobe besserung, wobei ich denke das jetzt genug Bilder da sind und das ja bald mehr Leute auch eins ....




























Versprochen morgen gibts die letzten Bilder mit der guten Cam   Wird dann nur ne Fotosession ....


----------



## nufanrulez (22. November 2013)

nice pics anyway - DER GERÄT bei der Arbeit - danke!


----------



## Sch4f (22. November 2013)

das putzen nervt so langsam ....


----------



## Dice8 (22. November 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> das putzen nervt so langsam ....



Für die nassen Tage habe ich mir so ein Teil beim OBi gekauft.

http://www.obi.de/decom/product/LUX_Druckspruehgeraet_5_l_Aktion/3915352

Durch das Kürzen des Metallrohrer habe ich den Sprühkopf direkt an den Griff verlegt. Klappt super und 5L reichen für eine Reinigung des Bikes i.d.R. aus.


----------



## homyrider (22. November 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Lol, ne bin schon wieder zurueck. 4 Stunden reichen ... nur die bildauswahl lässt zu wünschen übrig..  ich wollte heute mal radeln
> 
> *edit*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sch4f (22. November 2013)

Der Zug fürs Schaltwerk ist versteckt. 

Der Zug für die Reverb geht frei am Rahmen entlang bis zu den Pedalen und verschwindet dann im Rohr zum Sattel 

Also halb halb irgendwie...


----------



## homyrider (22. November 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Der Zug fürs Schaltwerk ist versteckt.
> 
> Der Zug für die Reverb geht frei am Rahmen entlang bis zu den Pedalen und verschwindet dann im Rohr zum Sattel
> 
> Also halb halb irgendwie...



Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## Sch4f (22. November 2013)

Habe das etwas doof erklärt, aber da das Bike hier neben mir steht... habsch die Bilder gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homyrider (22. November 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Habe das etwas doof erklärt, aber da das Bike hier neben mir steht... habsch die Bilder gemacht...



Danke für die Fotos.
Wundert mich, dass am Oberrohr links immer noch die "Klemmen" für die Reverb sind, jetzt wo der Zug doch innenverlegt ist. Da hätte man das Oberrohr "cleaner" gestalten können.
Viele Grüße und danke nochmal für die schnelle Rückmeldung


----------



## Sch4f (23. November 2013)

Woop wird beschützt


----------



## Sash84 (23. November 2013)

@homyrider: das ist nicht für die Sattelstütze sondern für das Kabel fürs Rücklicht


----------



## MTB-Timmel (23. November 2013)

Hi,

habe seit gestern das Swoop 175 7.0. Leider ist das Lime am Rahmen nicht dasselbe Lime wie an der Gabel . Außerdem wurde der Umwerfer wohl nicht eingestellt, anfangs konnte ich nicht aufs große Zahnrad wecheseln. Ansonsten bin ich begeistert, besonders die Uphill-tauglichkeit überzeugt.  Das Ding klettert einfach überall hoch  Bremsen sind auch top (hab ich so auch nicht erwartet). Zum Fahrwerk kann ich noch nicht viel sagen (trails sehen fürchterlich aus) aber sobald es das wetter zulässt prügel ichs den berg runter


----------



## Sch4f (23. November 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Für die nassen Tage habe ich mir so ein Teil beim OBi gekauft.
> 
> http://www.obi.de/decom/product/LUX_Druckspruehgeraet_5_l_Aktion/3915352
> 
> Durch das Kürzen des Metallrohrer habe ich den Sprühkopf direkt an den Griff verlegt. Klappt super und 5L reichen für eine Reinigung des Bikes i.d.R. aus.



Danke für den Tip, bin heute am Baumarkt vorbei hab mir eins von Gloria geholt. 6 Liter Fassungsvermögen bis 3 Bar für 16,99.

Und klappt super... hab natürlich danach wieder alles schön geschmiert und gepflegt  Und nun steht sie neben der Heizung und wärmt sich ein bisschen.

Hier noch die besten Shots von heute. Das Wetter hat heute richtig mitgespielt. War sehr angenehm zu radeln heute, bin "nur" 2 mal im Matsch versunken. 


























So das wars  den Rest gibts in meinem FotoAlbum. 

Will jetzt auch nicht mehr nerven ;P


----------



## Jan89 (24. November 2013)

Hi, 
mal nen kurzes Fazit zum Swoop 7.0 in 20 Zoll
Verändert habe ich bisher den LRS (Spank Spike 35 auf Hop pro 2) und die Kurbel (jetzt XT 22-36)

Positiv:
+ geile Farbe (Gabel und Rahmen kleiner farblicher unterschied finds aber nicht schlimm)
+ Fahrwerk dank Lyrik & Monarch mit breiten Lenker super Bergab 
+ Tiefes Tretlager 
+ Klettereigenschaften auch gut 
+ Absenkung einer z.b. Fox 36 Talas vermisse ich nicht 
+ Formula T1 bisher sehr zufrieden an den harten Druckpunkt muss   
   ich mich noch gewöhnen (bin bisher eine Avid elixir gefahren)
+ Slx-Schaltung gefällt mir sehr gut kein Unterschied zu XT 

Neutral:
o Umwerfer relativ schwer einzustellen da an Kettenstrebe moniert
o Griffe und Sattel sind wie erwartet nix
o Leitung Reverb zu lang (Entlüftungskit ist dabei kürzen also kein Problem)

Negativ:
- kurzes Sitzrohr d.h. Reverb 125 reicht mir bei 1,89 und SL. 89 als Verstellung nicht


Was ich verändern würde:
Lyrik auf RC2DH umbauen
vll. Vivid Air für ein noch besseres Fahrwerk
vll. moveloc 200 oder Reverb mit 150mm Verstellung 


Allgemein würde ich das Bike jedem empfehlen der es Bergab gerne krachen lässt aber dafür nicht auf die entsprechenden Uphill-Fähigkeiten verzichten will. Im Vergleich zum Slide Ed vermittelt das Swoop bergab deutlich mehr Sicherheit, liegt auch dank des Fahrwerks satter bei geringfügig schlechteren Klettereigenschaften.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nufanrulez (24. November 2013)

Oh Gott wo bleibt meines nur!! Danke für den Bericht. Pics wären der Hammer!! Lg


----------



## tditdi (25. November 2013)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal nen kurzes Fazit zum Swoop 7.0 in 20 Zoll
> Verändert habe ich bisher den LRS (Spank Spike 35 auf Hop pro 2) und die Kurbel (jetzt XT 22-36)
> 
> ...



Hallo!

mach bitte mal nen Foto von der Seite mit deiner Einstellung bei ausgefahrener Reverb, hab bei 1,88 Sl 92cm, bin mir unsicher wegen Sattelhöhe...

Danke, mfG


----------



## siebenacht (25. November 2013)

Ist da echt wieder nur eine 125mm versenkbare Reverb verbaut.
Da hat Radon aber wieder nichts aus dem letzten Jahr gelernt.
Gruß 78


----------



## haekel72 (25. November 2013)

bald kommt ja die vecnum auf den Markt, freu freu


----------



## seb4all (25. November 2013)

Klasse Bike!!!


Ich würde mir gern das 175 7.0 kaufen(das Grün ist richtig krass^^)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man das in Raum Karlsruhe testen kann?


----------



## ~joe~ (25. November 2013)

@Jan89
danke fürs feedback. noch nen paar fragen:
1. hast dus rad mal an die wage gehangen?
2. hat die formula ne druckpunktvertellung?
3. könntest du nen bild machen?

danke


----------



## Sash84 (25. November 2013)

nufanrulez schrieb:


> Die diskussion zwecks 6.0 oder 7.0 beim swoop würde mich auch brennend interessieren.
> 
> Vorallem wie gut sind die Parts (Federgabel beim 6.0 im Vgl. zum 7.0) Habe die Formula RX auf meinem Slide 150 8.0 von 2013 und möchte jetzt auf Swoop umsteigen. Ist ne bombenbremse, nachdem ich sie 3-4x entlüftet habe, irgendwann passts dann!
> 
> Swoop sollte für mich tourentauglich sein, die Frage ist wie viel ich im Vergleich zu meinem Slide 8.0 hier an Climbingfähigkeit verlieren werde. 20 statt 30 gänge, mehr gewicht, ka wie schwer sich das auswirken könnte - probefahren ist ja so ne sache bei Radon wenn man aus Österreich ist ...



Bin noch immer etwas unschlüssig, welches Swoop für mich das geeignetste wäre.
Primär wäre es für Bikeparks und Urlaube in Saalbach Hinterglemm etc., da ich für Touren ein HT habe, welches dann nicht mehr so leiden muss. 

- 175 6.0
- 175 7.0
- 190 7.0

Ist das 175 7.0 (abgesehen natürlich von der Sattelstütze) den Aufpreis wert?
Oder wäre das 190er vllt. noch besser als die beiden 175er geeignet wenn man von dem einem Kilo mehr absieht und das Hauptaugenmerk auf das abwärts fahren legt?

 @Nufan: Was waren deine Kriterien warum du dich letztlich für das 175 7er entschieden hast?


----------



## Jan89 (25. November 2013)

~joe~ schrieb:


> @Jan89
> danke fürs feedback. noch nen paar fragen:
> 1. hast dus rad mal an die wage gehangen?
> 2. hat die formula ne druckpunktvertellung?
> ...



1. Ka schätze um die 15kg 
2. Jop hat ne Druckpunktverstellung
3. habe aktuell keine gescheite Kamera da... Mi vll.

 @Sash84 ich schätze bei dem Swoop 190 wirds berghoch doch sehr schwierig ist doch eher nen Fahrrad für den Bikepark und den lokalen DH-Trail


----------



## nufanrulez (26. November 2013)

@Sash84:
Habe lang gegoogelt und mir die einzelnen Komponenten angeschaut im Vergleich Swoop 6.0 und 7.0 -> Aufpreis auf jeden Fall wert da:

1.) Das Bike hat bereits Reverb, rechne das Gewicht noch bei 6.0 dazu hat das Bike über 16 kg das 7.0 hat etwas über 15 - also ca. 1 kg weniger
2.) Formula RX Bremse am 6.0 (forget it, hatte ich am slide!) - hoff die "The One" ist so gut wie alle schreiben!
3.) Rockshox Domain ist ne schwere Federgabel, da ist die Lyrik leichter und wird in allen Foren wurscht welches Bike in den Himmel gelobt! 
4.) Auch Schaltung ist fast durchgehend SLX und kein Deore (war kein Argument für mich, aber naja, is so  )
5.) Laufradsatz DT E 1900 statt Sun Ringle Deamon/Inferno

Rechnest noch mal 230 für die Reverb (ohne fahr ich kein bike mehr) am 6.0 dazu, dann ist der Abstand nur mehr ~200 Euro zum 7.0

Also für mich waren das mehr als genug Gründe um ohne zu zucken zum Swoop 175 7.0 zu greifen. Ein Swoop 190 kam gar nie in die engere Auswahl, viel zu schwer für Touren und damit nur mehr Bikepark in meinen Augen.

Hoffe das hilft, bzw. regt zu Diskussionen an 

lg


----------



## Sash84 (26. November 2013)

nufanrulez schrieb:


> @Sash84:
> Habe lang gegoogelt und mir die einzelnen Komponenten angeschaut im Vergleich Swoop 6.0 und 7.0 -> Aufpreis auf jeden Fall wert da:
> 
> 1.) Das Bike hat bereits Reverb, rechne das Gewicht noch bei 6.0 dazu hat das Bike über 16 kg das 7.0 hat etwas über 15 - also ca. 1 kg weniger
> ...



Also mir hast du damit sehr geholfen danke. 

Tendiere aktuell auch am ehesten zum 175 7er aus den o. g. gründen. Deine Aussagen decken sich mit dem, was ich bisher so gelesen habe oder zwischen den Zeilen raus lesen konnte.
Das mit den Bremsen hab ich leider auch schon öfter gelesen. Und wenn man die ersetzt und ne Variostütze in das 6.0er einbaut ist man im Grunde schon wieder beim gleichen Preis wie beim 7er.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch im Idealfall mal probesitzen wegen der Rahmengröße. Aber wird wohl auf ein 18er hinaus laufen. (174cm / 82er Schirttlänge)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (26. November 2013)

Jan89 schrieb:


> ...
> 2. Jop hat ne Druckpunktverstellung
> ...



Sicher?? Ich denke mal eher nur eine Griffweiteneinstellung. Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass das 8er keine schlechtere Bremse als das 7er hat, dürfte es die gleiche Bremse sein und auf den Fotos von @ Sch4f ist keine Druckpunktverstellung zu sehen, ebensowenig wie auf Verkauffotos bei H&S.

Gruß 78


----------



## siebenacht (26. November 2013)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Bin noch immer etwas unschlÃ¼ssig, welches Swoop fÃ¼r mich das geeignetste wÃ¤re.
> PrimÃ¤r wÃ¤re es fÃ¼r Bikeparks und Urlaube in Saalbach Hinterglemm etc., da ich fÃ¼r Touren ein HT habe, welches dann nicht mehr so leiden muss.
> 
> - 175 6.0
> ...



FÃ¼r Dein Einsatzgebiet wÃ¤re wahrscheinlich das 190er besser geeignet. Da hÃ¤ttest Du wohl mehr Reserven im Bikepark, insbesondere bei hÃ¤rterer Gangart und hÃ¶heren SprÃ¼ngen, da der Rahmen stabiler ausgelegt ist. DafÃ¼r ein Kilo mehr Gewicht ist OK. Hochtreten wird dann schwieriger, auch schon wegen dem Singlekettenblatt vorne. Das 175er wÃ¤re hingegen variabler einsetzbar (Endurotour). 
Swoop 190 = echter Freerider
Swoop 175 = Superenduro

Beim 175er wÃ¼rde ich fÃ¼r Deinen Einsatzzweck eher das 6er nehmen. Solide Ausstattung. Da scheint auch ein Fehler beim angegebenen Federweg der Federgabel zu sein, die Domain sollte 180mm Federweg haben und fÃ¼r den Bikeparkeinsatz ist eine Federgabel mit Stahlfeder auch besser geeignet. Witzigerweise steht auf der Radon-Homepage beim 7er mit der Lyrik Federweg 180mm. Ich denke mal, es ist genau umgekehrt (Lyrik 170mm und Domain 180mm). Auf die SattelstÃ¼tze beim 7er wÃ¼rde ich nicht kieken, da die verbaute Reverb sowieso fÃ¼r ein Enduro zu kurz ist (Absenkung nur 125mm). Und fÃ¼r ein Parkbike braucht man sowas sowieso nicht. Dann besser noch in einen leichten zweiten Laufradsatz investieren. Dann hast Du den Sun-RinglÃ©-LRS mit DH-Reifen fÃ¼rs Bikeparkschreddern, da tun Kratzer usw. nicht so weh und einen leichteren LRS mit Enduroreifen fÃ¼r Endurotouren. DafÃ¼r wÃ¤re dann aber eine versenkbare StÃ¼tze jut,z.B. von KS mit 150mm Absenkung fÃ¼r gut 200 â¬.

Das 190er hat schon einen sehr guten LRS fÃ¼r den Bikeparkeinsatz.

18'' mit kurzen Vorbau (35-40mm) sollte Dir passen, fahre das 2013er Modell in 18'' mit 40mm Vorbau bei 1,76/84, passt perfekt.

GruÃ 78


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (26. November 2013)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal nen kurzes Fazit zum Swoop 7.0 in 20 Zoll
> ....
> 
> ...



Hi Jan.
Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbereicht.
Ich habe heute die VErsandmitteilung für mein 20" 7.0 erhalten, eventuell kommt es diese Woche noch an.

Unsere Gedanken scheinen sich zu ähneln.
Bei mir steh auch nen Spike35/Hopehubs LRS und nen Vivid auf der Wunschliste, auf die T1 bin ich neugierig, die Kletterfähigkeiten waren in Hauptkaufgrund für mich.

Was mich aber jetzt echt grübeln lässt, ist die Sache mit der Sitzhöhe.

Ich habe 91cm SL, sitze 82cm hoch.
Hatte vor der Bestellung grob überschlagen:

Gemäß diesem Foto der 420er ergibt sich ca. 33cm über Mindestmarkierung
(passt auch zur Angabe 80mm Mindesteinstecktiefe die ich gefunden habe)

http://files.bike-import.ch/img/p11496_4.jpg

47cm Sitzrohr + 33 Stütze + 5cm Sattelbauhohe über rails macht rund 85cm.

D.h. ich könnte danach ca. 3cm unter der Mindestmarkierung bleiben, wenn ich "nur" 82cm brauche (was ich sowieso gerne würde, allein um den Rahmen zu schonen)

Aber irgendwas kann dann an meiner Rechnung nciht stimmen, wenn du mit SL89 den Sattel nicht hoch genug einstellen kannst.
Mache mir etwas Gedanken,d ass vermutlich sofort ne längere Sattelstütze für mich fällig wird, das wäre schade.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Jan89 (26. November 2013)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Hi Jan.
> Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbereicht.
> Ich habe heute die VErsandmitteilung für mein 20" 7.0 erhalten, eventuell kommt es diese Woche noch an.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael, 
mir reicht die länge der Sattelstüze, die Reverb hätte noch 5 cm Luft bis zur Mindesteinstecktiefe d.h. bei dir mit SL 91 sollte das auch passen.
Nur die Verstellung von 125 mm ist mir zu wenig ideal wären ca. 175 mm

 @Sibenacht http://www.bike24.de/p144445.html da stehts nochmal drin 

Gruß Jan


----------



## siebenacht (26. November 2013)

Jan89 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Sibenacht http://www.bike24.de/p144445.html da stehts nochmal drin
> 
> Gruß Jan



Ja genau, und dieses goldene Teil (FCS) am Bremsschlauch ist bei der Bremse am 7er dran???? 

Auf den Fotos von @ Sch4f beim 8er und auf den Verkaufsfotos bei H&S zum 7er und 8er ist dieses Teil eben nicht zu sehen. Bei der Bremse am 2013er Swoop war es auch nicht dran.

Gruß 78


----------



## Jan89 (26. November 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ja genau, und dieses goldene Teil (FCS) am Bremsschlauch ist bei der Bremse am 7er dran????
> 
> Auf den Fotos von @ Sch4f beim 8er und auf den Verkaufsfotos bei H&S zum 7er und 8er ist dieses Teil eben nicht zu sehen. Bei der Bremse am 2013er Swoop war es auch nicht dran.
> 
> Gruß 78



Jop genau das goldene Teil (FCS) ist schwarz und an der Bremse heute erst benutzt . 

Gruß Jan


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (26. November 2013)

Ah, danke Jan.
Dann bin ich beruhigt.
125mm wird mir vorerst reichen, im Moment hab ich am hardtail nur 100mm und wäre mit 125 erstmal glücklich.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## ride2befree (26. November 2013)

hat vielleicht noch wer fotos vom swoop 175 6.0? 

wäre super! 

gruß stefan


----------



## Sash84 (27. November 2013)

Danke noch mal für die bisherigen Antworten. 

War heute Abend mal in Bonn probesitzen auf dem 175 7.0 und es fühlte sich ganz gut an.
Da ich keine Probleme mit der Variostütze hatte und ja doch einige Komponenten für das 7er sprechen wird das gekauft WENN es im Angebot ist.
Einzige was dem zuvor kommen könnte wäre ein 6er im Angebot. 
In dem Fall würde ich die Sattelstütze so dazukaufen und mein Glück mit der Bremse probieren.
Überraschenderweise wird es aber wohl ein 16 Zoll und nicht wie gedacht 18.
Zum einen fühlte sich das 16er doch noch etwas wendiger an und zum anderen bot es bzgl. Oberrohr noch 2-3 cm mehr Reserve wenn man mal absteigen muss. Laufruhiger und stabiler war das 18er, keine Frage, aber die beiden zuvor genannten Gründe sind mir wichtiger.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (27. November 2013)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Jop genau das goldene Teil (FCS) ist schwarz und an der Bremse heute erst benutzt .
> 
> Gruß Jan




Dann weicht die Auslieferung der Bikes zu Gunsten der Käufer von den Produktfotos auf der H&S-Homepage ab. 
Und schwarz finde ick sowieso  v i e l  besser als gold, zumindest bei der Farbe am Bike.

Gruß 78


----------



## nufanrulez (29. November 2013)

So, der tag ist gekommen - ich habe mein swoop erhalten und ich muss sagen...

WAAAAAAAAAAHNSINNIG GEILES TEIL!!!!

Hatte vorher das slide 150 8.0 2013 (war das schon so extrem genial) - das swoop aber - du meine güte - mein absoluter favorit!!!! 

Probefahrt gabs noch keine - bin nur in der Tiefgarage mal hin und her und hab am lenker und dämpfer setup mal grob gefeilt - man merkt das teil ist hungrig auf mehr!!

Gewicht habe ich mit 18" und meinen pedalen wie in diesem Forum bereits vorgerechnet, exakt 15,3 kg - damit 1,2 kg unterschied zu meinem Slide.

Wenn ich es hochhebe fühlt es sich an wie mein slide, kaum ein unterschied, nur das es mächtiger wirkt 

Einziges kleines Manko: Meine Trinkhalterung vom Slide hat keinen platz mehr - da ist der rahmen anders, ist mir aber egal, rein in rucksack die 2 flaschen und gut ists!!


----------



## nufanrulez (29. November 2013)

Hier die bilder als links:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1523471

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1523472

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1523473

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1523476

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1523475

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1523474


----------



## Bierschinken88 (29. November 2013)

Richtig geile Farbe!
Macht was her


----------



## nufanrulez (29. November 2013)

das licht war äußerst schlecht, in der wohnung als auch in der tiefgarage - du müsstest es mal in echt sehn - ein zuckerstück!!! fast schon zu schön für den wald!!!


----------



## haekel72 (29. November 2013)

nufanrulez schrieb:


> das licht war äußerst schlecht, in der wohnung als auch in der tiefgarage - du müsstest es mal in echt sehn - ein zuckerstück!!! fast schon zu schön für den wald!!!



Was?????? Du willst auch noch fahren mit dem Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nufanrulez (29. November 2013)

die ersten tage/ausfahrten werd ich es die 5 km aus der stadt raustragen, damit sich die reifen am asphalt nicht unnötig abreiben, so sehr liebe ich das teil!!


----------



## siebenacht (29. November 2013)

@ nufanrulez
Na dann Willkommen in der Swoop-Grins-Gemeinde. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike.
Ich kann Dir den Flaschenhalter empfehlen, damit passt locker eine 750ml Flasche in den Swoop-Rahmen rein und man kann die Flasche seitlich gut herausnehmen und wieder reinstecken und die Flasche wird gut gehalten (zumindest die passende Speiseeisflasche).
Gruß 78


----------



## nufanrulez (29. November 2013)

danke siebenacht für den tipp - schaust stylisch aus, hält der auch gut?? 

gibts kein klappern oder ähnliches beim springen? werd mir den sonst bestellen, gefällt!

thx & lg


----------



## siebenacht (29. November 2013)

Klappert nichts auch wenns unterm Reifen richtig rappelt. Flasche hält solange im Halter bis man sie raus haben will. Man muss nur vor dem Kauf wissen, auf welcher Seite man die Flasche rausnehmen will, gibt es für beide Seiten. Ich habe links genommen, damit man beim Trinken noch die rechte Hand an der Hinterradbremshebel hat.
Gruß 78


----------



## ofi (1. Dezember 2013)

ride2befree schrieb:


> hat vielleicht noch wer fotos vom swoop 175 6.0?
> 
> wäre super!
> 
> gruß stefan


----------



## FatCat (1. Dezember 2013)

Gerade eben Radon Swoop 7.0 bestellt inkl. kompletter Winterausrüstung. Die Gründe, dass ich mich für das 7.0 und gegen das 6.0 entschieden habe, sind die Reverb Sattelstütze, die Gabel und die Bremsen.

Sobald das Bike bei mir ist und ich die erste Ausfahrt hinter mir habe, gibts hier einen ausführlichen Bericht.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (2. Dezember 2013)

hey, 

hab ein kleines problem mit dem umwerfer am Swoop 7.0.

Und zwar lösen sich die schrauben immer, mit denen der umwerfer am rahmen befestigt ist. die schraubenm sind in langlöchern geführt, dadurch verrutscht mir der umwerfer immer nach unten und stoßt an rahmen an.

hab die schrauben mit loctite festgemacht, verrutscht trotzdem noch. muss ich sie einfach noch fester andrehen? oder ist das gewinde im rahmen kaputt? oder kann es sein wenn ich den zug zu fest spanne er den umwerfer runterzieht? problem ist auch das ich nicht gut an die schrauben hinkomm weil das große kettenblatt im weg ist, will die schrauben aber auch nicht zu fest zuknallen 

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe gestern mein Swoop-175 7.0 erhalten.
Ich habe Abends nur einen Kurzcheck gemacht und das Rad aufgebaut / eingestellt und bin ein wenig auf der Straße gefahren. In den Wald geht es erst heute Nacht, aber hier schonmal der erste Eindruck:

Es ist mein erstes gekauftes Rad, dazu noch vom Versender.
Ich baue selber Rahmen und habe mir bisher alle Räder dementsprechend vom Kauf der Rohre bis zur ersten Ausfahrt komplett selber aufgebaut.
Ich war dementsprechend skeptisch, was H&S abliefert.


Ich muss sagen, ich habe gestern nichts gefunden, an dem ich was auszusetzen gehabt hätte.
Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sind tadellos eingestellt, Steuersatzflächen sind sauber gefräst, Sitzrohr ist ordentlich ausgerieben. Überall wo Fett oder Montagepaste dran gehört, war dies auch vorhanden.
Die Drehmomente im cockpit waren o.k., an den Bremsscheiben ebenso.
Achspassungen und Kontaktflächen im Rahmen und der Gabel sind sauber gefräst und an den Stirnflächen sauber/nicht beschichtet.
Die Bremsen sind vom Druckpunkt weitestgehend o.k., scheinen gut entlüftet zu sein. Die Sättel sind sehr gut ausgerichtet, Luftspalt der Beläge r/l ist gleichmäßig und großzügig (da sind die neuen Formulas scheinbar echt besser geworden)

Zum Fahrverhalten kann ich noch nichts sagen, zeigt sich erst auf den hometrails heute Abend. Machte aber einen guten ersten Eindruck.
Die Bremsen brauchen noch Einfahrzeit, die dürfen durchaus etwas giftiger werden. Bremsleistung ist in ausreichender Menge vorhanden, aber nen Wurfanker ist es noch nicht.
Bis 2012 wurde zur the one / T1 ja oft berichtet, dass sie kaum dosierbar wäre.
Ich muss sagen, trotz komplett hart eingestelltem FCS ist die T1 für mich super zu dosieren. Meine Hope M4 fühlt sich vom Hebel natürlich anders an, aber die T1 scheint nicht minder gut dosierbar zu sein. Ich war davon ausgegangen, dass sich ausgerechnet diese beiden Bremsen wie Tag und Nacht unterscheiden, was die Dosierbarkeit angeht.

Ich werd jetzt mal ein paar Tage damit fahren und dann wirds komplett zerlegt, inspiziert und wieder aufgebaut. (Ich traue keiner Schraube, die ich nicht selber mit dem Drehmomentenschlüssel angezogen habe).

Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Mikenbg (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Bin neu hier, lese aber schon eine Weile mit.
Wollte euch mal an meinen Erfahrungen zum Swoop 175 7.0 teilhaben lassen.
Um es vorweg zu nehmen, ich bin sehr zufrieden aber es gibt sicherlich auch ein paar Kritikpunkte. Würde es dennoch jederzeit wieder kaufen.

Habe mein Swoop 175 7.0 vor 1,5 Wochen bekommen (22.11.2013).
Die Lieferzeit bzw. der Liefertermin war wie versprochen die KW 47, also eigentlich alles super. Leider hat DHL vor der Auslieferung nicht angerufen, obwohl das seitens H&S so zugesichert wurde. DHL hat behauptet das sei nicht vereinbart gewesen, meine Telefonnummer war dennoch auf dem Karton vermerkt. H&S hat also alles wie besprochen weitergegeben... naja, die erneute Zustellung hat nach telefonischem Kontakt dennoch geklappt also will ich mal nicht jammern.

Der Karton war bereits an der einen Seite aufgerissen, die Griffmulden sind wohl nicht für das Gewicht geschaffen. Beim Tragen ins Haus ist auch die andere Seite aufgerissen. Das Bike hat aber nichts abbekommen und der Karton ist eh im Müll gelandet, also alles noch ok (@ Radon: Eine Verstärkung in dem Bereich macht sicher Sinn).

Nachdem dies mein erstes Versender-Bike ist, war ich von den vorherigen Berichten hier schon ein wenig sensibilisiert, insbesondere was Schrauben nachziehen und Lackfehler angeht. 
Lackfehler hatte ich einen winzigen im Bereich der Schaltzugdurchführung am Rahmen. Diese ist aber so winzig und da kommen in Kürze noch einige weitere dazu, dass ich mir da keinen Kopf mache. Der Rest sah von der Lackierung wirklich ok aus und die Farbe finde ich in Natura wirklich sehr schön (Farbton Gabel zu Rahmen ist wie bereits berichtet nicht ganz gleich, aber auch nicht störend).
Die wichtigen Schrauben waren alle festgezogen, bis auf den Schnellspanner der Steckachse an der Gabel, dieser hing lose runter und war gar nicht eingestellt (die Achse selber war festgeschraubt, nur der Schnellspannhebel hing wackelnd runter und musste mit der kleinen Innensechskantschraube fester gestellt werden). Ansich kein großes Ding, aber wofür gibt es eine Endkontrolle vor Auslieferung, wenn diese nichteinmal solch wichtigen Teile kontrolliert? 
Mir ist es ohnehin lieber alle (wichtigen) Schrauben nochmals zu kontrollieren, das hat mich darin nur bestärkt.

Die Hydraulikleitungen sind recht lang, was ich allerdings sehr gut finde, da ich so die Bremshebel ohne Probleme vertauschen konnte. Die Leitung der Reverb Stealth ist in meinem Fall auch recht lang, da ich die Stütze ein Stück hereingeschoben habe, somit in diesem Fall eh unvermeindlich. Allerdings ist im Lieferunfang sogar der Entlüftungskit für die Reverb Stealth, was demnach ein problemloses Entlüften ermöglicht.

Eine Sache die mich schon sehr stört sind die Reifen bzw. die Art wie diese auf den Felgen montiert wurden. Eine derartige "Unwucht" bzw. Beule hab ich noch nie erlebt. Zwar auch nicht problematisch, aber bevor die Reifen so montiert werden, lieber lose beilegen, dann kann man es direkt vernünftig selber machen...

Die Zugverlegung am Oberrohr für eine andere Sattelstütze ist vorhanden und die Löcher auch mit (losen) Schrauben verschlossen, warum aber keine Schrauben in den Löchern des Flaschenhalters sind ist mir ein Rätsel (vielleicht vergessen?). 

Das Schaltwerk war bereits sehr gut eingestellt, der Umwerfer war auf unterer Position am schleifen, was aber nur an dem unteren Anschlag lag, die Schaltung selbst war auch vorne gut eingestellt.

Druck in der Gabel war für mein Gewicht bereits gut, den Dämpfer musste ich noch anpassen (ganz normal, hatte ja nicht das kostenlose Suspension Setup dazu bestellt).

Die Ausstattung zu diesem Preis ist wirklich super und wenn man zu diesem Preis alle Teile nur lose zugeschickt bekommen würde hätte ich auch zugeschlagen. 
Wenn man allerdings komplette Räder verkauft wäre ein klein wenig mehr Mühe bei der Montage/Endkontrolle auch ganz nett, oder man gibt dies direkt an den Kunden weiter. 

Gefahren bin ich es auch schon und es hat eine Menge Spaß gemacht! Das Grinsen ist noch eine Weile nach dem Fahren im Gesicht geblieben, was will man mehr?!
Das Fahrwerk ist super, gibt einem eine Menge Vertrauen in das Rad und die Komponenten sind stimmig/super. 

Ach noch eine Kleinigkeit... Der Sattel ist wirklich nichts. Zu schmal für meinen breiten Hintern (kann Radon ja nicht ahnen) aber der Stoffbezug im hinteren/seitlichen Bereich ist leider nichts. Die Bodenproben muss ich da mal ein wenig gründlicher rauswaschen 

Ich hoffe ich habe niemanden Abgeschreckt! Bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden! Die paar Kritikpunkte würden mich bei einem billigen Rad nicht stören, bei einem derart hochwertigen sollte so etwas aber vermieden werden...

Alles in Allem aber ein klarer Kauftipp!!! (nach 1,5 Wochen und zwei Ausfahrten)

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Namensvetter.

Einige Dinge waren bei mir auch so:



> Leider hat DHL vor der Auslieferung nicht  angerufen, obwohl das seitens H&S so zugesichert wurde. DHL hat  behauptet das sei nicht vereinbart gewesen, meine Telefonnummer war  dennoch auf dem Karton vermerkt. H&S hat also alles wie besprochen  weitergegeben...



Ich sehe den Fehler eher bei DHL, hab die einfach telefonisch genervt und es mir selber aus dem Hauptlager von DHL abgeholt.



> Die wichtigen Schrauben waren alle festgezogen, bis auf den  Schnellspanner der Steckachse an der Gabel, dieser hing lose runter und  war gar nicht eingestellt (die Achse selber war festgeschraubt, nur der  Schnellspannhebel hing wackelnd runter und musste mit der kleinen  Innensechskantschraube fester gestellt werden).



Ja, war bei mir auch so, 2 Klicks an der Inbusschraube und die Vorspannug des Hebels passte. 


Das 


> Eine Sache die mich schon sehr stört sind die Reifen bzw. die Art wie diese auf den Felgen montiert wurden.


und das


> Ach noch eine Kleinigkeit... Der Sattel ist wirklich nichts.



War mir persönlich beides egal. Flog eh beides vor dem Zusammenbau runter.

An meinen kostbaren Hintern kommen nur Specialized Sättel, da wird doch eh jeder seine Lieblinge haben und das Ding an Rädern im Kaufzustand sehe ich eh als reines Alibi.

Genauso die Reifen. Die Performance Teile von Schwalbe sind ja keine Reifen, sondern ne Krankheit. 
Runter, in die Tonne damit, nen Laufradsatz mit Baron/Trailking BCC und einen mit den Äffchen fertig gemacht und gut is.

Wusste ich ja vorher, für mich ist das bei nem Versenderrad zu dem Preis ziemlich egal.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. Dezember 2013)

Achso, hab heute die Mittagspause zum fahren genutzt.
Gefiel mir alles sehr gut.

Bergauf erstaunlich gut für ein solches Rad.
Bergab ging dann vollends die Sonne auf.

Die T1 ist jetzt eingefahren.
Lediglich die Sintermetallbeläge sind bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt etwas "eigenwillig" (das gleiche Verhalten haben aber Sinterbeläge in meinen Shimanos auch so)

Wenn die Bremse nach einem Aufstieg ganz kalt ist, braucht sie bergab 1-2  kleine Anpacker, bis sie wach wird. 
Aber wehe die Beläge kommen auf  Arbeitstemperatur.... 
Heidewitzka, bei dem dritten Anpacken ist dann Alarm ! Kann man noch gut dosieren, aber da muss man den Finger dann schon nur  noch sehr sanft an die Bremse legen.

Unter 5 grad werd ich vielleicht mal organische in Erwägung ziehen, die sind i.d.R. bessere "Kaltstarter".


----------



## Mikenbg (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Michael,

bin ganz deiner Meinung. Wollte aber eine möglichst vollständige Aufzählung meiner "Wehwechen" abliefern 
Bzgl. der Lieferung sehe ich den Fehler auch eindeutig bei DHL! Habe nach erfolgloser Erstzustellung knapp 20 Minuten später (dank online tracking) bei denen angerufen und eine zweite Lieferung noch am gleichen Tag gefordert... Nett war die Dame nicht, ich dann auch nicht mehr 

Bzgl. Reifen, da will ich erstmal die mitgelieferten im Winter ein wenig runterfahren, bevor ich mir da neue hole. Was mich da gestört hat ist halt der unrunde Lauf (gibt kleine Stöße wenn man auf Asphalt fährt, offroad merkt man das nicht so). Das muss einfach nicht sein, ein wenig mehr Mühe können die sich schon machen!

Was den Sattel angeht stimme ich dir zu, da muss man einfach was passendes finden/suchen.

Und was die Bremse angeht habe ich die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Die war zwar im Neuzustand gut aber blieb unter meinen Erwartungen. Nachdem die aber eingebremst war fehlte es an nichts und dosierbar ist sie für mich gut genug (man kann auch sagen bin wunschlos glücklich). Hebelkraft ist wirklich gering. 

Preis/Leistung stimmt in jedem Fall, das sind bloß Anreize um in Zukunft noch ein klein wenig besser zu werden (mit vertretbarem Mehraufwand).

Coole Fotos übrigens! 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. Dezember 2013)

> Wollte aber eine möglichst vollständige Aufzählung meiner "Wehwechen" abliefern



Das ist auch gut, mir sind die Sachen ja so erst wieder eingefallen. 



> Bzgl. der Lieferung sehe ich den Fehler auch eindeutig bei DHL! Habe  nach erfolgloser Erstzustellung knapp 20 Minuten später (dank online  tracking) bei denen angerufen und eine zweite Lieferung noch am gleichen  Tag gefordert... Nett war die Dame nicht, ich dann auch nicht mehr




Haha, dass da aber auch echt jeder die gleichen Erfahrungen macht.
Ich hatte im tracking gesehen, dass mein Paket schon ewig im Verteilertzentrum in Menden getrackt war, sich aber nix tat.
 Ich denk, rufste mal lieber an ....

Dame am Telefon: "Ja, wir haben ja keine Telefonnummer, keine email und nix von ihnen, so können wir das ja nicht ausliefern. Wir habens auch gar nicht erst versucht deswegen"
Haha, hatte ich schriftlich und telefonisch an H&S mitgeteilt und gesagt "Ist nen Büro - da ist IMMER jemand da, DHL soll zusehen." 

Wie auch immer, aufregen nützt bei den gelben Kollegen ja nichts. 
Also frag ich am Telefon: "Das liegt ja nach tracking in Menden, kann ich hinfahren und das abholen, dann geht´s schneller."
Sagt  sie: "Ja, können sie abholen. Achso, aber nicht in Menden. Weil wir sie ja  nicht erreichen können, haben wir haben das jetzt einfach mal in Hagen  gelagert."



Großzügig,  dass man das erst auf telefonische Nachfrage erfährt. Wäre vermutlich in hagen ne Woche lang in der Ecke rumgeschimmelt und dann zurück zum  Absender. Oder halt mal ganz verschwunden. 

Soviel zum Thema tracking, Benachrichtigung usw. Service vom Allerfeinsten. Die können es halt.




> Bzgl. Reifen, da will ich erstmal die mitgelieferten im Winter ein wenig  runterfahren, bevor ich mir da neue hole. Was mich da gestört hat ist  halt der unrunde Lauf (gibt kleine Stöße wenn man auf Asphalt fährt,  offroad merkt man das nicht so). Das muss einfach nicht sein, ein wenig  mehr Mühe können die sich schon machen!



Hast du sie ohne Schlag montiert bekommen ?

Ich hatte durchaus schon Reifen, die einfach in der Karkasse unwuchtig gefertigt waren. Das ist natürlich keine Ausrede für H&S, man könnte in solchen Fällen einen neuen Reifen aufziehen.



> Bzgl. Reifen, da will ich erstmal die mitgelieferten im Winter ein wenig runterfahren, bevor ich mir da neue hole.



Kann man verstehen. 
Wenn du dann auf eine höherwertige Gummimischung wechselst (Triple-Compund bei Schwalbe, Black Chili bei Conti oder die diversen Maxxis Mischungen), wirst du dich wundern, dass dein Rad wie ausgewechselt fährt. Die Unterschiede sind absolut nicht marginal.

Ich hab auch nen Satz Hans Dampfs, aber die höherwertigen als Trailstar vorne / Pacestar hinten. Und die Kombi ist im Winter trotz Triple compound schon nix. Weiche Böden kann der HD imho einfach nicht. In der Performance Mischung gruselt es einen dann nur noch.

Der Chunky Monkey (On One, gefertigt von Maxxis) kann das schon deutlich besser.
Wobei der gegen nen Conti Baron (gegen den, zugegeben sackschweren 2.5er, vermutlich eklatant) bei den derzeitigen Bodenverhältnissen auch den kürzeren zieht.

Klar kosten solche Reifen ne Stange Geld.
Aber bei nem 2200 Euro Fahrrad würd ich persönlich nicht an 70 oder 80 Euro für nen Satz Reifen sparen. (erst recht jetzt im Winter)
Das ändert das Fahrgefühl um Welten.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## upanddownhiller (3. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich habe heute auch mein Swoop bekommen. Ich habe etwas bedenken mit dem doch recht grossen Loch im Sitzrohr für die Reverb stealth.Ich denke da kommt leicht Dreck und Wasser rein,die Öffnung ist ja nicht abgedichtet. Habt ihr damit schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. Dezember 2013)

Wasser kommt meines Erachtens sowieso in so einen Rahmen, das findet immer seinen Weg. Unten im Tretlager ist eine Ablaufbohrung, so dass das imho nicht so kritisch ist.
Man könnte da natürlich mal gucken, ob ne Gummitülle passt, nen konkreten Tip habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe soeben 10 Gleitlagerbuchsen für den Monarch Dämpfer bei Igu bestellt.

Beim ICB soll das ja große Verbesserungen bringen.
Werde das testen, sobald die eintreffen.

Ich könnte dann 2-3 Pärchen abgeben, falls das auch jemand ausprobieren will.
Die kosten je Paar / ein Satz 5 Euro - Versand geht im Umschlag für 1.45

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Mikenbg (3. Dezember 2013)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Hast du sie ohne Schlag montiert bekommen ?
> 
> Ich hatte durchaus schon Reifen, die einfach in der Karkasse unwuchtig gefertigt waren. Das ist natürlich keine Ausrede für H&S, man könnte in solchen Fällen einen neuen Reifen aufziehen.



Habe es als es neu war gesehen, die erste Ausfahrt war allerdings im Wald, da hat man es nicht bemerkt. Bei der zweiten Ausfahrt war ich 4km auf der Straße unterwegs, da hab ich es dann nicht bloß gemerkt sondern richtig deutlich gespürt!
Habe allerdings seitdem noch nichts daran geändert (keine Zeit). Werde das am Donnerstag mal in Angriff nehmen und berichten.
Wenn die Karkasse hinüber bzw. von Haus aus schlecht ist, dann ist eine Neuanschaffung auf jeden Fall sinnvoll. Vom Grip her bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden, allerdings habe ich es auch noch nicht besser erlebt


----------



## MTB-Timmel (4. Dezember 2013)

wie schön das bei euch allen der Umwerfer so tadellos funktioniert, anders kann ich mir nicht erklären warum ich hier ignoriert werde  wie kann man nur ein fahrrad ausliefern, bei dem man nicht mal vom kleinen aufs große kettenblatt schalten kann. 

mein vorgehen: 

1. vorne kleinstes Kettenblatt, hinten größtes Ritzel
2. Zug lösen
3. untere Einstellschraube so einstellen das die kette gerade nicht mehr schleift.
4. zug wieder einspannen.
5. hochschalten ---> Nichts, kette springt einfach nicht aufs große blatt 

dacht ich mir nagut vllt hab ich ja zu wenig spannung. spannung höher gemacht und es hat funktioniert, allerdings kann ich den oberen anschlag nicht einstellen weil die schraube, selbst wenn ich sie komplett reindrehe den umwerfer nicht berührt. ich begrenze also den schwenkbereich durch spannung im zug? ist das so gewollt oder ? könnte sich dazu bitte mal jmd äußern? 

und dann ist der umwerfer noch nicht einmal fest mit dem rahmen verschraubt, weshalb ich jetzt die kurbel demontieren darf um überhaupt an die schrauben hinzukommen 

P.S. Unwucht im reifen hatte ich natürlich auch


----------



## siebenacht (4. Dezember 2013)

@ MTB-Timmel
Ruf doch einfach mal bei H&S an, unter Umständen musst Du es zurückschicken oder Dich an einen Servicehändler für Radonbikes wenden. 
Vielleicht sind einfach die Schrauben der Umwerferbefestigung zu lang, aber bevor Du den Rahmen beschädigst, würde ich es an Deiner Stelle mit H&S klären.
Ich kenne den Umwerfer nicht, ist ein SLX (FD-M660EX oder FD-M670-E); 2fach oder 3fach? Auf dem Foto sieht es aus wie dreifach. Bei dreifach wird es schwer den oberen Anschlag einzustellen, weil Du ja eigentlich auf das mittlere Kettenblatt schaltest, das große Kettenblatt wäre der Bashguard. Auf jeden Fall darf der 3. Gang durch den Anschlag nicht schaltbar sein.

Beim 2013er Modell gab es auch schon Schwierigkeiten bei der Umwerfereinstellung, da war es aber ein SRAM-Umwerfer (X9 bzw. X0). Kiek mal hier, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (4. Dezember 2013)

laut meiner recherche ist es der 3fach umwerfer  FD-M670. was ich wiederum auch nicht verstehe.  FD-M675 wäre 2fach....


radon servicehändler? gibts es sowas? hab nämlich ehrlich gesagt keine lust das teil zurückzuschicken, zumal ich den karton nicht hier hab sondern 200km entfernt

am trigger schalte ich immer zwischen 2. und 3. gang. was micht auch nachdenklich macht, da der 3. gang ja eigentlich das größte kettenblatt ist was bei mir ja fehlt. oder macht das keinen unterschied? wurde aber schon so ausgeliefert


----------



## siebenacht (4. Dezember 2013)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> ...
> Ich werd jetzt mal ein paar Tage damit fahren und dann wirds komplett zerlegt, inspiziert und wieder aufgebaut. (Ich traue keiner Schraube, die ich nicht selber mit dem Drehmomentenschlüssel angezogen habe).
> 
> Gruß, Michael



Krass, ich dachte schon, ick bin übersorgfältig, weil ich öfter alle Schrauben checke...

Gruß 78


----------



## siebenacht (4. Dezember 2013)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> ...
> am trigger schalte ich immer zwischen 2. und 3. gang. was micht auch nachdenklich macht, da der 3. gang ja eigentlich das größte kettenblatt ist was bei mir ja fehlt. oder macht das keinen unterschied?



Doch, da ist der Fehler (siehe meinen Link), weil der Umwerfer im 2. Gang auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt gehalten wird, anstatt an den Endanschlag. D.h. wenn Du die Spannung veränderst, wirkt sich das auf Schaltbereich des kleinen und großen (eigentlich mittleren) Kettenblattes aus.  
Gruß 78


----------



## Sch4f (4. Dezember 2013)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Achso, hab heute die Mittagspause zum fahren genutzt.
> Gefiel mir alles sehr gut.
> 
> Bergauf erstaunlich gut für ein solches Rad.
> ...



Darf ich mal fragen wie groß du bist und welche Bike größe du gewählt hast ? nur für mich mal so


----------



## Mikenbg (4. Dezember 2013)

Auch wenn du nicht mich gefragt hast antworte ich mal 
Ich bin 1,81 mit 84cm Schrittlänge und habe das 20" genommen. Bin damit sehr zufrieden, da schön stabil bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten und dennoch wendig genug (für mich). 
War mit der Schrittlänge halt genau zwischen dem 18" und dem 20" und habe mich für das größere entschieden...

Gruß Michael


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo.
Ich bin 1.91, Schrittlänge 91cm.
Da war es keien Frage das 20" zu nehmen. 
Hatte eher Bedenken, dass es etwas zu klein ist.

reach/stack sahen rechnerisch aber gut aus, und das hat sich in der Praxis auch bewahrheitet.
Es Passt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash84 (5. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich hier so die Größenangaben lese bekomme ich doch etwas Zweifel, ob 18" nicht vllt. doch besser wäre. 

Hab 82cm Schrittlänge (bei 174cm) gemessen zu der laut den Rechnern 18"-19" passen würden.
Beim Probesitzen (175 7.0 ) fühlte sich das 18er stabiler und ruhiger an als das 16er wenn auch minimal weniger wendig.
Letztlich tendierte ich aber doch eher zum 16 Zoller weil die Rahmenhöhe bzw. das Oberrohr, gegenüber dem 18er, wenigstens 2-3 cm "Sicherheitsabstand" bot, wenn man doch mal absteigen muss.

Jetzt bin ich unsicher, ob das ein zu vernachlässigendes Argument ist, da das ja ohnehin nur bei ebenem Boden zutrifft, den man in Wald/Wiese/Parks ja eher selten hat und das stabilere Gefühl beim 18er mehr Wert hat und von der Geometrie nicht doch vernünftiger wäre. :/

PS: Der Rahmen beim 175 6.0 und 7.0 ist ja von den Werten her identisch aber ändert sich durch Federgabel und Dämpfer nicht auch etwas an der letztlichen Höhe des Oberrohrs?


----------



## haekel72 (5. Dezember 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen wie groÃ du bist und welche Bike grÃ¶Ãe du gewÃ¤hlt hast ? nur fÃ¼r mich mal so




 Ich kenne den Grund warum Du Fragst oder auch nicht! 
FlÃ¼ster: Ich sag nur SattelstÃ¼tze!?? 

 @MTB-Timmel: Das Altbekannte Umwerfer Problem beim Swoop. Vor einem Jahr hatte ich das selbe Problem und bekam von Radon zur Antwort das ich zu einem Radon - Service fahren soll und die geben mir dann evt. 30â¬ dazu. Ich hÃ¤tte einen Anfahrtsweg von 200km Hin- und RÃ¼ckfahrt gehabt! Erst mit viel MÃ¼he gelang es mir (WeiÃer Ring an rechter Kurbel entfernt und Umwerfer eingestellt) das es einigermaÃen funktionierte. Habe dem dann ein Ende gemacht und auf 1 x 10 umgebaut und seitdem gaaaanz GlÃ¼cklich!


----------



## siebenacht (5. Dezember 2013)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so die Größenangaben lese bekomme ich doch etwas Zweifel, ob 18" nicht vllt. doch besser wäre.
> 
> Hab 82cm Schrittlänge (bei 174cm) gemessen zu der laut den Rechnern 18"-19" passen würden.
> Beim Probesitzen (175 7.0 ) fühlte sich das 18er stabiler und ruhiger an als das 16er wenn auch minimal weniger wendig.
> ...



Ich hatte Dir ja schon geschrieben, dass ich im letzten Jahr die gleichen Überlegungen zwischen 16 und 18 Zoll hatte und froh bin, mich für das 18 Zoll entschieden zu haben. Was viele unterschätzen ist die Länge und die Höhe (also eher Tiefe) der Front. Mit kurzem Vorbau ist das Bike deutlich agiler und ohne Spacer unter dem Vorbau sicherer bergab. Daher mein Tipp 18 Zoll mit 40er oder 35er Vorbau (anstatt 60er) und ohne Spacer (auch ohne konischen Spacer des Steuersatzes). Auf dem 16 Zoll sitzt man so wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein. Es kommt natürlich auch auf das Einsatzgebiet an. Für nur bergab wäre das "kleinere" Bike von Vorteil, aber wenns als Enduro bergauf und bergab gehen soll, wäre der längere Rahmen besser.



Sash84 schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Der Rahmen beim 175 6.0 und 7.0 ist ja von den Werten her identisch aber ändert sich durch Federgabel und Dämpfer nicht auch etwas an der letztlichen Höhe des Oberrohrs?



Im Grunde schon, aber Dämpferlänge ist bei beiden Bikes identisch, der Federweg der Federgabel soll nach den Angaben auf der H&S-Homepage auch identisch sein, wird aber ein Fehler sein. Die Domain sollte wohl eigentlich 180mm Federweg haben und somit minimal länger sein. Federweg lässt ja nicht allein auf die Einbaulänge schließen. Die Länge der Gabel verändert zwar eine Menge an der Geometrie:
längere Gabel
= flacherer Lenkwinkel
= längeres Oberrohr (waagerecht gemessen)
= kürzerer Reachwert
= höherer Stack
= flacherer Sitzwinkel
= höheres Tretlager
= längerer Radstand
Bei dem hier in Betracht kommenden minimalen Einbaulängeunterschied sollte das aber nicht viel ausmachen.

Viel Erfolg bei der Wahl der Qual.
Gruß 78


----------



## Sash84 (5. Dezember 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ich hatte Dir ja schon geschrieben, dass ich im letzten Jahr die gleichen Überlegungen zwischen 16 und 18 Zoll hatte und froh bin, mich für das 18 Zoll entschieden zu haben. Was viele unterschätzen ist die Länge und die Höhe (also eher Tiefe) der Front. Mit kurzem Vorbau ist das Bike deutlich agiler und ohne Spacer unter dem Vorbau sicherer bergab. Daher mein Tipp 18 Zoll mit 40er oder 35er Vorbau (anstatt 60er) und ohne Spacer (auch ohne konischen Spacer des Steuersatzes). Auf dem 16 Zoll sitzt man so wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein. Es kommt natürlich auch auf das Einsatzgebiet an. Für nur bergab wäre das "kleinere" Bike von Vorteil, aber wenns als Enduro bergauf und bergab gehen soll, wäre der längere Rahmen besser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die schnelle und informative Antwort. 
Das Bike soll primär für bergab genutzt werden. Aber wenn mal kein Lift da ist würde ich das stabilere Fahrverhalten wohl doch zu schätzen wissen und wenn ich mich nciht irre ist ein kleineres Bike ja hauptsächlich bie vielen engen Kurven von Vorteil und die kommen bei mir weniger vor als Geraden. .

Könnte ich als Vorbau sowas hier nehmen oder gibt es da, und wenn ja was, Kriterien worauf ich besonders achten sollte?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1871/a120099/spike-race-vorbau-35-mm-x-318-mm-schwarz.html


----------



## siebenacht (5. Dezember 2013)

Sash84 schrieb:


> ...
> Könnte ich als Vorbau sowas hier nehmen oder gibt es da, und wenn ja was, Kriterien worauf ich besonders achten sollte?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1871/a120099/spike-race-vorbau-35-mm-x-318-mm-schwarz.html



Passt schon, ist sogar ohne aufsteigenden Winkel (0°), ick hab den hier in 40mm passend zum Syntace-Lenker, der schon dran war:
SYNTACE Megaforce2 OS 31.8 Vorbau 6° schwarz
An den kurzen Vorbau muss man sich erstmal gewöhnen, durch das direkte Lenkverhalten, vorallem an schmalen Stellen, wo kleinste Lenkbewegungen entscheidend sind. Aber das agile Lenkverhalten ist genial, dann will man nur noch kurze Vorbauten, selbst am CC-Bike.
Das Swoop ist zum Bergabballern gemacht, für´s Stolperbiken gibt es bestimmt bessere Rahmen mit kürzerer Kettenstrebe und damit wendigerer Geometrie. Um enge Kurven kommt man trotzdem rum.
Wie das Bike quasi den Boden aufsaugt, merkt man auch, wenn man es aus ca. einen halben Meter senkrecht auf die Räder fallen lässt, bleibt einfach wie ein nasser Sack unten am Boden kleben. Ich denke so jedes Mal, wenn ich das Bike aus dem Auto hole, die Reifen haben Luftverlust.

Gruß 78


----------



## ml IX (5. Dezember 2013)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> laut meiner recherche ist es der 3fach umwerfer  FD-M670. was ich wiederum auch nicht verstehe.  FD-M675 wäre 2fach....
> 
> 
> radon servicehändler? gibts es sowas? hab nämlich ehrlich gesagt keine lust das teil zurückzuschicken, zumal ich den karton nicht hier hab sondern 200km entfernt
> ...



Also, wenn du auf das kleine Kettenblatt schaltest, sollte beim Tricker auch der 1. Gang drin sein. 
Das heiß Schaltzug lösen, Tricker in den 1. Schalten und Anschlag einstellen bis alles passt. Dann den Zug leicht unter Spannung wieder festmachen und in den 2. Schalten / mittleres KB. Den Anschlag dann so einstellen, dass du nicht mehr in den dritten schalten kannst. Nun sollte alles passen.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (5. Dezember 2013)

wenn ich mir vorstell, das derselbe kerl der mein umwerfer eingestellt hat auch mein ganzes fahrrad zsm gebaut hat, wird mir iwie mulmig 

naja was solls, funzt jetzt jedenfalls tadellos, lag am falsch eingestellten trigger 

und nachdem ich die kurbel abgezogen habe kam ich auch vernünftig an die schrauben um den umwerfer fest mit dem rahmen zu verschrauben + loctite

vielen danke für die tips


----------



## siebenacht (6. Dezember 2013)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> wenn ich mir vorstell, das derselbe kerl der mein umwerfer eingestellt hat auch mein ganzes fahrrad zsm gebaut hat, wird mir iwie mulmig
> 
> naja was solls, funzt jetzt jedenfalls tadellos, lag am falsch eingestellten trigger
> 
> ...



Deshalb auf jeden Fall vor der ersten Fahrt alle Schrauben checken, am besten mit Drehmomentschlüssel. 
Bei Dir war vielleicht das Loctite alle. 2013 gabs noch zuviel davon:
Schraubenkleber, wo er nicht hingehört
Gruß 78


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (6. Dezember 2013)

Kurzbericht Igus Gleitlager fÃ¼r den Monarch DÃ¤mpfer....

Nachdem ich den Monarch dann jetzt mal auf dem OP Tisch hatte muss ich sagen: Es war bitter nÃ¶tig. 

(Vorab, ich mache nicht zum ersten mal an Gleitlagern aller Art rum und kenn mich mit den entsprechenden Passungen / Toleranzfeldern schon aus.)

Die Passungen AludistanzhÃ¼lse zu Gleitbuchse im Monarch sind viel zu eng. Da kann sich beim besten Willen nix drehen. Die Alubuchsen mussten schon mit leichtem Druck in der Presse ausgepresst werden, vermutlich geht es mti Vorsicht auch noch mit einem Kunststoffhammer. 

FÃ¼r die eigentlichen Gleitbuchsen musste ich einen  Auspress-Stempel und einen Gegenhalter Drehen. Dann wurden die Buchsen mit nennenswerter Kraft (verhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤Ãig, fÃ¼r so kleine Buchsen) aus dem DÃ¤mpferkÃ¶rper ausgepresst.
Ist billigstes beschichtetes Metall, geschlitzt / nicht nahtlos.

Die Igus-Gleitbuchsen gehen dann mit einem leichten Klopfen schÃ¶n in den DÃ¤mpfer. Die sind im Gegensatz zu den Originalbuchsen nahtlos. (habe die Igus Buchsen schon bei diversen anderen Projekten eingesetzt)

Die Aludistanzen rutschen sehr leicht durch die Gleitlagerbuchse, haben aber kein fÃ¼hlbares Spiel. Passt. 
Die 3-teiligen Alubuchsen sind von RS gut gefertigt. Da braucht man keine Huberdistanzen. Das SpaltmaÃ im Rahmen zwischen den Haltern (Wippe und am Unterrohr) passt bei mir sehr gut zu den Distanzbuchsen des RS.

Gefahren wird erst morgen, es ist aber im Stand schon deutlich zu fÃ¼hlen, dass die Losbrechmomente deutlich geringer geworden sind.
Das Heck wird erheblich feinfÃ¼hliger ansprechen. 

Fazit: Lohnenswertes Tuning zum kleinen Preis.


GruÃ, Michael

P.S.:Ich habe noch 2 SÃ¤tze Buchsen Ã¼ber. 
Je Satz 6,50â¬ incl. Versand.


----------



## Sch4f (7. Dezember 2013)

Aiaiaiaia habt ihr eure Gabel im winter auch nochmal bisschen mehr gefüllt? Ich setze fast auf nach einer weile.
Also wenn du Gabel kalt wird.. is ja irgendwie klar. Kalte Luft hat ne schlechtere kompression... oder so.
 Habt ihr das bedacht? Zuhause in der wohnung passte der sag bei mir noch... nach 1h draußen fahren nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (7. Dezember 2013)

Also heut 40km/700hm bei 0 Grad gefahren.
Sag war vorher/hinterher identisch. Keine Probleme.


----------



## Sch4f (7. Dezember 2013)

Das komische ist vor allem ich hab noch abgenommen ...


----------



## ml IX (7. Dezember 2013)

Das ist normal, bei Kälte zieht sich sie Luft zusammen.


----------



## yoger83 (8. Dezember 2013)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Kurzbericht Igus Gleitlager für den Monarch Dämpfer....
> 
> Nachdem ich den Monarch dann jetzt mal auf dem OP Tisch hatte muss ich sagen: Es war bitter nötig.
> 
> ...



Verwendest du beim Wechsel der Buchsen/Gleitlager irgendein Lagerfett oder verbaust du die "trocken"?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Dezember 2013)

Igus schreibt:


> Obwohl iglidur®-Gleitlager für den Trockenlauf ausgelegt sind, sind sie  mit gebräuchlichen Ölen und Fetten gut verträglich. Eine  Einmalschmierung bei der Montage verbessert das Einlaufverhalten sowie  den Reibwert und reduziert damit die entstehende Reibungswärme. Durch  diesen Effekt lassen sich durch eine Schmierung die zulässigen  Belastungen für Gleitlager steigern.



Deswegen mache ich auf die Reibfläche (also Aluhülse/Inneseite Lager) einen dünnen Film Fett für langsam drehende Gleitlager.

Vermutlich kann man da jede Art von Fett benutzten, selbst trocken ist meines Erachtens kein Problem.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## piilu (8. Dezember 2013)

Welche Gleitlager hast du denn genommen? J oder G und voralem welche Größe?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. Dezember 2013)

also ich bin nun mit meinem latein am ende!

trotz loctite und obwohl die schrauben BOMBENFEST sitzen verschiebt sich der Umwerfer immer noch in den Langlöchern. Zugspannung hab ich auf ein absolutes Minimum reduziert sodass ich grade noch aufs 2. Kettenblatt schalten kann. Trotzdem verschiebt sich der Umwerfer bei mir. edit: also umwerfer sitzt schon fest, nur nach einer abfahrt eben nicht mehr da wo er sein sollte! 

Kann mir bitte ijmd n tipp geben? bei den andern funktioniert es doch auch


----------



## Sch4f (8. Dezember 2013)

Kette zu kurz?


----------



## MTB-Timmel (8. Dezember 2013)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Kette zu kurz?



? was meinst damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Dezember 2013)

> Welche Gleitlager hast du denn genommen? J oder G und voralem welche Größe?



JSI-0809-08 1/2" x 1/2" x 19/32"


----------



## siebenacht (9. Dezember 2013)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Kurzbericht Igus Gleitlager fÃ¼r den Monarch DÃ¤mpfer....
> 
> Nachdem ich den Monarch dann jetzt mal auf dem OP Tisch hatte muss ich sagen: Es war bitter nÃ¶tig.
> 
> ...



Oder man nimmt einfach die neuen Gleitlager und Buchsen von Fox. Einfacher Ein- und Ausbau ohne Spezialwerkzeug und haltbar.

GruÃ 78


----------



## siebenacht (9. Dezember 2013)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> also ich bin nun mit meinem latein am ende!
> 
> trotz loctite und obwohl die schrauben BOMBENFEST sitzen verschiebt sich der Umwerfer immer noch in den Langlöchern. Zugspannung hab ich auf ein absolutes Minimum reduziert sodass ich grade noch aufs 2. Kettenblatt schalten kann. Trotzdem verschiebt sich der Umwerfer bei mir. edit: also umwerfer sitzt schon fest, nur nach einer abfahrt eben nicht mehr da wo er sein sollte!
> 
> Kann mir bitte ijmd n tipp geben? bei den andern funktioniert es doch auch



Schrauben zu lang?
Mach mal ein Foto.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. Dezember 2013)

das ist ein durchgängiges gewinde, schraube kann garnicht zu lang sein


----------



## Sch4f (9. Dezember 2013)

zzZZzzZzzzzzZzzzz 

LAAAAANGWEILIG ;p

zeigt eure Bikes... ich will kurvige Rahmen mit harten Pedalen sehen  

Wenn ich Lagergespräche haben will geh ich campen ;p da gibts auch "Lagerfeuer"  

Männers zeigt mir eure flitzer  hat einer mal ein paar Swoop-in-action bilder ? Oder fahrt ihr bei dem Wetter nicht mehr ....

Wohnzimmerbilder will keiner


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. Dezember 2013)

tja wenn ich mehr als eine abfahrt machen könnte ohne das der umwerfer die kettenstrebe berüht, könnt ich mir darüber vllt gedanken machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nufanrulez (9. Dezember 2013)

@MTB-Timmel ganz ehrlich - wenn ich dir helfen könnte gerne - aber mal im Ernst - wenn du dir ein Bike jenseits der 2000 Euro leisten kannst, dann geh doch bitte in ne Fahrradwerkstätte und lass es einfach richten, die paar Euro werden dich nicht umbringen und dann sehen wir dein Gerät endlich in Action!! 

lg


----------



## FatCat (10. Dezember 2013)

@MTB-Timmel Ich denke Bilder wären an dieser Stelle sehr hilfreich, ich habe mein Swoop 7.0 gestern ausgepackt und zusammengeschraubt und weiß aber immer noch nicht wovon genau du sprichst. Bei mir sitzt der Umwerfer bombenfest.

SG
Stefan


----------



## siebenacht (10. Dezember 2013)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> das ist ein durchgängiges gewinde, schraube kann garnicht zu lang sein



Dann fällt mir nur falsche Schraube ein, also entweder falsches Gewinde oder falscher Kopf. 

@ nufanrulez, @ Sch4f
Ein "Radon-Bikes in Action" Fred wäre cool.

Gruß 78


----------



## piilu (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mir das Swoop 6.0 zu gönnen, gibts eigentlich einen unterschied zwischen dem Monarch R und Rc3 außer derPlatformdämfung?


----------



## siebenacht (10. Dezember 2013)

Jo das Gewicht (R 11g leichter als RC3) ansonsten bis auf 3-Positionen-Druckstufe  gleich, kiekste hier:
Monarch Plus R
und hier:
Monarch Plus RC3

Gruß 78


----------



## Devy (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 

ich find kein Info zum Gewicht der 2014er SWOOPs.....

da steht z.B. beim 6.0 Ab 15,0kg und beim 9.0 ab 13,6kg.

Aber was wird ein 9.0 z.B. in der Rahmengröße 20 wiegen?????


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (11. Dezember 2013)

Zum 9.0 kann ich dir leider nix sagen.
Aber zu meinem 7.0er in 20".
Die Herstellerangabe "ab 14.5kg" für das 7.0 (vermutlich S Rahmen) passt recht gut zu dem was ich bei mir wiege.

Ich habe es nicht im Original-Zustand gewogen, also Rückrechnung aus aktuellem Zustand:

15.8kg aktuell gewogen (Bikepark / Wintertrimm mit 2.5er Baron+ Schläuchen+original LRS.)
abzüglich  400gr. Pedale 
abzüglich 700gr. Mehrgewicht Reifen (760/760 original HD - 960 Trailking / 1260 Baron) 
abzüglich geschätzte 200gr. Differenz für den 20" Rahmen pauschal
macht:
14.5kg im Originalzustand wie vom Hersteller angegeben


(Im Sommertrimm liege ich dann bei ca. 14.7kg : -100gr. LRS, -650gr. Reifen, -2x250gr. Schlauch, + 100gr Milch)

Gruß, Michael


----------



## Jakten (17. Dezember 2013)

Liest sich ja in Summe durchaus gut hier.

Da es mein erstes "echtes" Fahrrad werden soll, ist der Preisunterschied vom 6.0 zum 7.0 schon enorm, auch wenn die Vorteile ganz klar auf der Hand liegen.

Eine Reverb ist natürlich eine feine Sache, aber die kann ich ja nachüsten.

Macht man denn mit dem 6.0 erst mal alles richtig?


----------



## FatCat (17. Dezember 2013)

Jakten schrieb:


> Macht man denn mit dem 6.0 erst mal alles richtig?



Richtig machst du es auf jedenfall, ob daran alles richtig ist musst du für dich selbst entscheiden. Das 6.0 ist auf jedenfall ein feines und gutes Rad für den Preis. Wie hier eh schon erwähnt, ist der Mehrwert den du für den Preis des 7.0 erhältst auf jedenfall eie Überlegung wert. Wie gesagt du machst mit dem 6.0 auf jedenfall nichts verkehrt.

SG
Stefan


----------



## siebenacht (17. Dezember 2013)

@ Jakten
Das Swoop als erstes richtiges Fahrrad ist aber ganz schön fett. Was willst Du denn damit fahren?
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (17. Dezember 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ Jakten
> Das Swoop als erstes richtiges Fahrrad ist aber ganz schön fett. Was willst Du denn damit fahren?
> Gruß 78


 
Mein Schwager hat mich angefixt, der hat ein KTM-Hardtail und ein Specialized Big Hit 2. Für gemeinsame Touren habe ich das KTM-Hardtail meiner Schwester ausgeliehen. Für den Bikepark habe ich aber keine "Leih-Quelle", also muss was eigenes her.

Ich erhoffe mir von dem Swoop die eierlegende Wollmichsau! 
Also den Wald habe ich direkt vor der Haustür, das geht aber mit jedem Rad. Unsere Hometrails sind mit dem Hardtail schon grenzwertig, da ging der erste Gedanke zu einem AM. Allerdings möchte ich auch ein Rad was hin und wieder den Bikepark überlebt.

Da ich gerne einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort haben möchte, die Radon-Preise als Versender aber sehr überzeugen, würde ich mit Kusshand das Service-Partner-Programm in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (17. Dezember 2013)

> Ich erhoffe mir von dem Swoop die eierlegende Wollmichsau!
> Also den Wald habe ich direkt vor der Haustür, das geht aber mit jedem  Rad. Unsere Hometrails sind mit dem Hardtail schon grenzwertig, da ging  der erste Gedanke zu einem AM. Allerdings möchte ich auch ein Rad was  hin und wieder den Bikepark überlebt.


Machst du nix verkehrt.

Genau dafür habe ich es mir auch gekauft.

Die größeren (190er/210er) Swoops taugen im Bikepark sicher mehr, aber die willste dann hier bei uns nicht mehr durch unsere Wälder pedalieren. Das ist nix für Touren. 
Das 175er geht bei meinen bisherigen Runden (Bittermark) echt gut für Hausrunden (knappe 50km, längere habe ich auf Grund des Wetters noch nicht gefahren in den letzten Tagen).

Und gemäßigtes Bikeparkgeballere sollte das Rad auch mitmachen, würde ich mal vermuten (stellt sich dann bei mir ab Frühjar heraus). Da wirds dann mit dem nächst kleineren Slide schon enger.

Deswegen war für mich das 175er Swoop der beste Kompromiss.

Wenn du irgendwie das Geld für die Differenz zum 7.0er locker machen kannst, würde ich es dir ganz stark ans Herz legen !

- Ne Vario-Sattelstütze braucht man bei dem Einsatzgebiet des Swoop einfach. Die wirst du sehr schnell eh nachrüsten.

- Die Bremse ist einfach auch ne andere Nummer.

- Und der E1900 LRS mit 22mm Maulweite macht nen sehr stabilen Eindruck, den kann man durchaus erstmal im Park fahren und mit 22mm geht der auch allgemein erstmal sehr gut.
Dem LRS vom 6er mit 20mm würde ich ohne ihn selber in der Hand gehabt zu haben eher skeptisch gegenüber stehen.

Gruß, Michael


P.S.: Vielleicht sieht man sich mit den Swoops ja dann mal hier in den Wälder....


----------



## siebenacht (17. Dezember 2013)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Jakten schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich erhoffe mir von dem Swoop die eierlegende Wollmichsau!
> ...



Kann ick unterschreiben.

Für den Bikepark ist das 6er bestens geeignet (Stahlfedergabel, stabiler LRS und robuste Teile), zumal die Vario-Sattelstütze am 7er sowieso nicht endurotauglich ist (nur 125mm Absenkung anstatt sinnvoller 150mm).



MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> ...
> - Und der E1900 LRS mit 22mm Maulweite macht nen sehr stabilen Eindruck, den kann man durchaus erstmal im Park fahren und mit 22mm geht der auch allgemein erstmal sehr gut.
> Dem LRS vom 6er mit 20mm würde ich ohne ihn selber in der Hand gehabt zu haben eher skeptisch gegenüber stehen.
> 
> ...


Wie kommst Du auf eine Maulweite von 20mm beim SunRingle-LRS des 6ers?
Die Felge sollte eigentlich 25.4mm haben und ist für Freeride und Downhill gedacht. Der E1900-LRS nur für Enduro.


Vielleicht sollten wir mal 2014 ein Swoop-Treffen organisieren.

Gruß 78


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (17. Dezember 2013)

> Wie kommst Du auf eine Maulweite von 20mm beim SunRingle-LRS des 6ers?



Oh hab mich vertan. Hatte nur auf die Schnelle mit dem Handy auf die 6.0er website geguckt und "20mm" gelesen. Aber das bezieht sich ja auf die Steckachse vorne. Also Quark mit dem LRS.

Na dann braucht das 6.0 für Touren erstmal nur ne Variostütze und die ist für die 500 Euro ja locker zu kriegen. 
Wenn die RX zu schlapp für Park Abfahrten ist, reicht die Differenz fast noch für ne Zee oder sowas.


----------



## Jakten (17. Dezember 2013)

Das hört sich doch sehr gut an!
Danke für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Sch4f (17. Dezember 2013)

Jakten schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch sehr gut an!
> Danke für die schnellen Antworten.



 *swoopie streichel* ich mag mein swoopi ...

Das hat jetzt schon 2 - 3 üble Abfahrten bedenkenlos gemeistert ....

Aber eins kann es nich....  fette laubschicht mit Schnee drauf meistern...  vor allem nich wenn man bremst und einem schräg liegenden Ast ausweichen will...  da hat es mich abgeworfen ....


Schwup up your life 8.0


----------



## Jakten (19. Dezember 2013)

Stichwort Uphill...
Da ich eher der Nordsee-Urlauber bin, und das Rad somit nur in heimischen Wäldern rund in und um NRW nutze, werden die Uphill-Eigenschaften locker reichen oder?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (19. Dezember 2013)

> Uphill-Eigenschaften locker reichen



Keine Ahnung was jeder einzelne unter "locker reichen" versteht.

Das Swoop klettert halt für ein Rad mit 170/175mm Federweg und dem Bergabpotential erstaunlich gut.
Natürlich nicht so gut wie mein 29er AM hardtail (wen wunderts schon).
Aber ausreichend gut, um damit den ganzen Tag aus eigener Kraft z.B. durchs Sauerland zu touren etc.

Mit meiner derzeitigen kräfteraubenden Winter-Bereifung (2.5er Baron/2.4er Trailking) und  flat-pedalen sowie dicken Winterklamotten waren 1000hm auf Kurztrips zwar anstrengend aber dennoch kein Problem. Mit Sommerreifen (und evtl. klickies) würde ich mich auch vor Tagestouren mit 2000-3000hm mit dem Swoop nicht scheuen.

Aber das empfindet eh jeder anders.


----------



## Jakten (19. Dezember 2013)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Aber ausreichend gut, um damit den ganzen Tag aus eigener Kraft z.B. durchs Sauerland zu touren etc.


 
Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (19. Dezember 2013)

Also die Uphill-Eigenschaften des Swoops (bei mir 180/175 Federweg) sind wirklich genial gut, die lange Kettenstrebe wirkt hier wahre Wunder. Auch ohne Absenkung der Gabel komme ich damit besser steile Rampen hoch als mit meinem Canyon-Nerve-XC. Natürlich macht sich das höhere Gewicht und die auf Grip ausgelegten Reifen gegenüber einer CC-Racefeile auf längeren Anstiegen bemerkbar. Man kann damit auch einen Marathon fahren, bergauf quält man sich etwas mehr, dafür kann man bergab einfach runterballern, man muss nur die Carbon-Racefeilen umkurven (teilweise sogar bergauf). 
Gruß 78


----------



## T0b!_1990 (19. Dezember 2013)

Was haltet ihr davon an das radon 190 9.0 ein zweites kettenblatt zu montieren? Wird das dann ein tourentaugliches Superenduro oder steht dem einfach die geometrie, bzw. der hinterbau im weg?


----------



## Sch4f (20. Dezember 2013)

T0b!_1990 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon an das radon 190 9.0 ein zweites kettenblatt zu montieren? Wird das dann ein tourentaugliches Superenduro oder steht dem einfach die geometrie, bzw. der hinterbau im weg?


Naja dank der Talas kannste  das ja machn... 

Ich kanns nur vom 175er sagen das die Uphillfähigkeiten eigentlich sau gut sind..


----------



## homyrider (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin mein Radon Swoop 175 8.0 nun 2-3 mal gefahren. Ich kann nur sagen, dass Bike fährt sich echt super.

Habe allerdings sofort einen anderen Sattel montiert und den Dämpfer gegen einen Vivid Air getauscht.

Das Bike klettert super bergauf und macht bergab so richtig Spass (soweit das im Winter möglich ist). 

Die Ausstattung ist bis auf den Sattel und die Griffe echt top. Radon danke für das tolle Bike. Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf nächstes Jahr!

Eine Frage habe ich an Euch. Bei mir sind auf der Fox 36 Talas FIT RC2 zwischen 9 und 10 bar drauf (ich wiege fast 90kg). Ich hatte das Setup bei Radon mit bestellt. 10 bar erscheinen mir ziemlich viel, zudem habe ich das auch nicht auf der FOX Seite im Netz gefunden. Da ist etwa von 5-6 bar die Rede. Reduziere ich den Druck allerdings auf 6 bar dann schlägt die Gabel durch. Was sind Eure Erfahrungen? Mit welchem Druck fahrt ihr die eingebaute Fox 36 Talas? 

Wie gesagt beim Swoop 175 kann man nicht viel falsch machen, das Bike macht einfach Spass!

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Thiel (22. Dezember 2013)

Dreh doch mal die druckstufen rein und stell 20% sag ein.


----------



## Devy (23. Dezember 2013)

Dringende Frage an alles SWOOP 175 Besitzer:

Kriegt man in den Rahmen 650B Laufräder rein mit 2,35 Reifen? Könnt ihr mal die Abstände messen und posten am Hinterbau? Streben links, rechts und nach oben? Wie siehts da bei der Gabel aus?

Für mich interessant wären vor allem die 20" Werte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homyrider (23. Dezember 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Dreh doch mal die druckstufen rein und stell 20% sag ein.




Moin Thiel,

danke für den Tipp. Hatte ich bereits gemacht. Mit etwa 20% Sag und Druckstufen auf etwa 18-20 Klicks klappt das. Wie gesagt, der Druck ist dann eben zwischen 9-10 bar. Wollte nur wissen ob dsa so üblich ist?

Dennoch danke, Grüße


----------



## Thiel (23. Dezember 2013)

Üblich sind die Werte, damit deine Gabel nur bei ganz extremen Sachen oder üblen Fahrfehlern durchschlägt.
Was in den Anleitungen diesbezüglich steht, ist völlig egal.

Man muss da eben etwas experimentieren  Kaputt geht ja nichts.


----------



## Dice8 (24. Dezember 2013)

homyrider schrieb:


> [...]
> Eine Frage habe ich an Euch. Bei mir sind auf der Fox 36 Talas FIT RC2 zwischen 9 und 10 bar drauf (ich wiege fast 90kg). Ich hatte das Setup bei Radon mit bestellt. 10 bar erscheinen mir ziemlich viel, zudem habe ich das auch nicht auf der FOX Seite im Netz gefunden. Da ist etwa von 5-6 bar die Rede. Reduziere ich den Druck allerdings auf 6 bar dann schlägt die Gabel durch. Was sind Eure Erfahrungen? Mit welchem Druck fahrt ihr die eingebaute Fox 36 Talas? [...]



Der Druck ist normal. Die neue Talas 5 Einheit benötigt mehr Druck als die alte.


----------



## homyrider (24. Dezember 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Der Druck ist normal. Die neue Talas 5 Einheit benötigt mehr Druck als die alte.



Hallo Thiel, hallo Dice8,

Perfekt. Danke für die Rückmeldung!

Frohes Fest ;-)


----------



## ride2befree (25. Dezember 2013)

ich brauch mal hilfe zur rahmengröße...

ich bin 1,84 groß. ist es sinnvoller vll. ein M zu nehmen beim swoop? ich fahre hauptsächlich bergab.. auch mehr technische trails. und flow ist mir wichtiger als bergauf strampeln.  

ich denke ein M würde genügen für meinen einsatzzweck oder?


----------



## Dice8 (25. Dezember 2013)

ride2befree schrieb:


> ich brauch mal hilfe zur rahmengröße...
> 
> ich bin 1,84 groß. ist es sinnvoller vll. ein M zu nehmen beim swoop? ich fahre hauptsächlich bergab.. auch mehr technische trails. und flow ist mir wichtiger als bergauf strampeln.
> 
> ich denke ein M würde genügen für meinen einsatzzweck oder?



Ich denke mit 18 Zoll fährst du richtig.


----------



## Sch4f (25. Dezember 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Ich denke mit 18 Zoll fährst du richtig.


Bin 172 groß und hab das 18" genommen, das passt super flockig... kleiner hätte es nicht sein sollen


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. Dezember 2013)

ride2befree schrieb:


> ich brauch mal hilfe zur rahmengröße...
> 
> ich bin 1,84 groß. ist es sinnvoller vll. ein M zu nehmen beim swoop? ich fahre hauptsächlich bergab.. auch mehr technische trails. und flow ist mir wichtiger als bergauf strampeln.
> 
> ich denke ein M würde genügen für meinen einsatzzweck oder?




Hmm, schwer zu sagen.
Ich bin 191cm und hab nen 20".
Hab nen Kumpel mit rund 185cm, aber gleicher Schrittlänge wie ich (sprich kürzerer Oberkörper).
Der ist mein 20" auch schon über weitere Etappen gefahren und es passt ihm hervorragend.
Ich glaube nen M/18" wäre ihm zu kurz und zu klein.

Du wirst vermutlich mit beiden klarkommen, liegtst imho in der Grauzone zwischen den beiden Größen. Tendenziell würde ich vielleicht eher zum 20" raten.


----------



## Sch4f (25. Dezember 2013)

Mal ne dumme frage, kann ich ne 2014er 40er Fox Gabel auf das Swoop bauen ? 200er Travel ?


----------



## Themeankitty (25. Dezember 2013)

Geht bestimmt, aber 
1. macht´s kein Sinn
2. Garantie erlischt
3. Rahmen könnte brechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. Januar 2014)

Schon jemand hier der sich das 210er holen will?
Oder sogar schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit hat?!?


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (2. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir 210 7.0 bestellt in S


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Januar 2014)

Welche Bikes standen zur Auswahl bei dir?


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (3. Januar 2014)

Das Canyon DHX oder das swoop.  mir hat die komplette Shimano Zee Ausstattung am Swoop einfach besser gefallen. Mit Sram und Avid werde ich einfach nicht warm. Zum anderen kommt noch der Testsieg vom Swoop gegen dasb GT Fury in der Freeride. das GT bin ich schon gefahren, und ich war zufrieden damit.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Januar 2014)

Okay verstehe. Das sind auch gerade meine Überlegungen. Hab das FRX 2012 und bin am überlegen ob ich mir das DHX oder Swoop holen soll. Weiß nicht ob das DHX merklich mehr kann als meins...
Ausstattung beim Swoop find ich auch besser. Wobei es dann wohl das 9.0 wird. Allerdings will ich eigentlich keine Luft Gabel.


----------



## Dice8 (3. Januar 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> [...] Allerdings will ich eigentlich keine Luft Gabel.



Ich frag mich sowieso was eine Talas an einem freerider zu suchen hat... 
Ich würde die Talas direkt verkaufen und gucken das ich noch eine Totem coil bekomme. Einige Shops haben ja noch Restbestände.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. Januar 2014)

210 ist das DH Bike mit Boxxer RC oder Fox 40.


----------



## Dice8 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte ihr sprecht von 190er 9.0


----------



## Sash84 (4. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich.

Bin seit wenigen Tagen auch strahlender Besitzer eines Swoop 175 6.0. 

Bisherige Umbauten:
- Kurzer Vorbau von Hussefelt (deswegen gibt es auch als 20" keine Probleme; sonst wäre es mir von der Länge her zu groß).
- Kleine Kettenblatt ist mit samt Umwerfer etc. rausgeflogen.
- Aktuell sind Conti RaceKings (2.2) draufgezogen, welche sich auf Straße und Waldboden sehr angenehm fahren. Denke aber für bevorstehende Matsch- und Schneetouren werden die Hans Dampf noch mal ausprobiert, da noch etwas breiter und vom Profil her etwas gröber wenn auc insgesamt schwerer.
- Pedale: Shimano Saints
- Griffe (schwarze folgen noch)
- Lenker probiere ich aktuell noch etwas rum welcher mir besser gefällt von Ergonomie und Handling

Ersten Probefahrten waren super!
Hatte erst etwas bedenken, ob das kleine Kettenblatt von Nöten ist aber habe eher bergab ein noch größeres vermisst als bergauf ein kleineres.
Trotzdem muss ich mich erst ans bergauf pedalieren im Wiegeschritt gewöhnen ohne einen sperrbaren Dämpfer.
Insgesamt aber trotzdem positiv überrascht wie gut man auch einen Berg hoch kommt.
Einziges wirkliches Manko bisher ist, wie hier auch schon öfter erwähnt wurde, der Sattel oder besser gesagt die Stoffapplikationen an selbigem, da die Wasser und Dreck aufsaugen.






http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3492/c9w2y94s_jpg.htm





http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3492/behzk7z2_jpg.htm





http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3492/3qcitrd4_jpg.htm

Grüße

PS: Bilder muss ich noch etwas komprimieren und bearbeiten um sie hier direkt hochladen zu können. Deswegen erst mal nur drei über Umwege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tditdi (4. Januar 2014)

Das versteh ich irgendwie nicht, RaceKings und so viel Federweg... passt das Bike zum Einsatzgebiet


----------



## Devy (4. Januar 2014)

tditdi schrieb:


> Das versteh ich irgendwie nicht, RaceKings und so viel Federweg... passt das Bike zum Einsatzgebiet


genau das gleiche ging mir auch durch denk Kopf. trotzdem eine bereicherung. aber ich bin nach 10jahren hobbyradfahrens auch bei dem schluss gelandet: es brauchst min. 5 räder zum glück. racehardtail - all mountain - enduro/freeride - rennrad - alltagsrad. Der junge mann wird schon noch merken, dass es nichts wird wenn man hans dampf auf s racehardtail schraubt und raceking aufs superenduro.

TROTZDEM ERNEUT MEINE FRAGE: PASST 650B INS SWOOP? KOMMT DAS NÄCHSTES JAHR SOWIESO? 650B mit 26" Rahmen = suboptimal?

Das swoop 175 wäre mein bike, bis auf diese blöden 26 zoll.


----------



## Sash84 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass die HansDampf (oder vergleichbare) für das Gröbere mit Sicherheit besser sind und ich diese dann auch nutzen würde.
Um aber ein paar Proberunden auf Feld/waldwegen mit angrenzender Straße zu drehen sind o. g. Contis mit Sicherheit besser.
Vom Racehardtail war hier nirgendwo die Rede.

Trotz der, in meinen Augen nicht gerade freundlichen Tonalität, hier mal ein paar Angaben, die dem alten Mann vllt. bei der Antwort auf die Frage bzgl. 27,5" behilflich sind.

Hinten:
Angaben beziehen sich auf 20" Rahmen in Kombination mit dem o. g. Conti
Abstand vom Reifenmantel zum Rahmen in Fahrtrichtung (oben Richtung Sattelrohr): 2,1 cm
Abstand vom Reifenmantel zum Rahmen in Fahrtrichtung (unten Richtung Kurbel): 1,8 cm
Abstand vom Reifenmantel zum Rahmen seitlich zur Sitzstrebe: je 1,4 cm
Abstand vom Reifenmantel zum Rahmen seitlich zur Kettenstrebe: je 1,3 cm

Vorne:
Angaben beziehen sich auf 20" Rahmen (was irrelevant ist) in Kombination mit Schwalbe NobbyNic 2,25
Abstand vom Reifenmantel zur Federgabelbrücke (Domain) in Fahrtrichtung: 1,4 cm
Abstand vom Reifenmantel zur Federgabelbrücke seitlich: je 1 cm

Wenn man dann 3-4cm im Umfang dazu rechnet beim Reifen sieht es vorne schlecht aus mit 27,5 Zöllern. Selbst wenn es passt könnten dann die Profiltiefe und Luftdruck das Zünglein an der Waage sein.
Hinten könnte es mit etwas glück passen wobei es dann auch zu den Seiten eng werden kann mit 2,35er Schlappen, da der seitliche Abstand zum Rahmen weniger wird Bauartbedingt (da sowohl Sitz- als auch Kettenstrebe nicht parallel verlaufen wie bei fast allen Fahrrädern).

Schon mal bei Radon/Bike-discount angerufen? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die auch Fahrrad und Maßband haben oder einem das so vllt auch beantworten können.

PS: Bzgl. der Fragestellung ob 26" Rahmen und 27,5er Reifen zusammen passen ist wohl eher der Geschmack des Fahrers ausschlaggebend und der letztliche Rahmen als eine Verallgemeinerung.


----------



## Devy (4. Januar 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch geschrieben, dass die HansDampf (oder vergleichbare) für das Gröbere mit Sicherheit besser sind und ich diese dann auch nutzen würde.
> Um aber ein paar Proberunden auf Feld/waldwegen mit angrenzender Straße zu drehen sind o. g. Contis mit Sicherheit besser.
> Vom Racehardtail war hier nirgendwo die Rede.
> 
> ...



Hey hoh!!!

Vielen Tausend Dank!!! Du bist mein Mann!

Radon äußert sich nicht zu der Frage. Aber deine Angaben genügen um es nicht zu versuchen. Danke dafür. Dein Swoop ist sicher nicht schlecht wegen den 26ern. 27,5 bilde ich mir nur persönlich ein. Ich werde noch ein Jahr warten. Vielleicht kommts dann sowieso. 

Und wie ich schrieb: Ich sehe jede bastelei als bereicherung, vor allem wenn man sie hier teilt. das schöne am rad(fahren) ist ja das man FREI ist. Ohne strickte regeln wie im gerichtssaal. 

mit 27,5 hoffnung für 2015


----------



## haekel72 (4. Januar 2014)

Swoop wird doch hoffentlich 26 bleiben?! Alles andere wäre Schwachsinn für diese Serie!


----------



## yoger83 (4. Januar 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich.
> 
> Bin seit wenigen Tagen auch strahlender Besitzer eines Swoop 175 6.0.
> 
> ...



Wie passt die Kettenlinie bzw. musstest/konntest du Spacer entfernen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash84 (4. Januar 2014)

@Devy Freut mich, dass ich dir behilflich sein konnte auch wenn das jetzt heißt, dass es einen Swoop-Fahrer weniger gibt.

Ob 26, 27,5 oder 29 Zoll ist geschmackssache. Manch einer mag signifikante Unterschiede für sich fest machen und das bestimmt auch teilweise berechtigt aber viele lassen sich von der werbung auch zu sehr beeinflussen und dem was einem die Hersteller neues verkaufen wollen. 

@yoger83 Die Kettenlinie hat sich nicht verändert, da der Spacer drauf bleiben muss und sich bzgl der Abstände somit nichts verändert hat. Ohne würde das große Kettenblatt an (oder zumindest fast an) die Kettenstrebe kommen. Und das kleine Kettenblatt ist zusammen mit der Kettenführung einfach nur an dem großen dran um die Kurbelachse (heißt das so?) herum. Einzig die Kettenführugn wäre vllt eine Übelregung wert wieder dran zu machen aber bisher geht's auch ohne wobei ich auch noch nicht richtig unterwegs war.  Aber wäre ja schnell gemacht.


----------



## Sch4f (5. Januar 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich.
> 
> Bin seit wenigen Tagen auch strahlender Besitzer eines Swoop 175 6.0.
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir das mal erklären wie das geht ? Bevor ich da sachen rausschraube und wegbaue die nicht seien müssen ?

Im selben zug würde ich auch gerne einen X0 Short Cage Umwerfer hinten einbauen. Gibt es eigentlich noch eine Art Kettenlauf den ich für das erste Kettenblatt nehmen kann ? 
Also Quasi :
kleines Kettenblatt raus und dafür eine innere KeFü ?
mittleres Blatt bleibt, evtl andere Zähne wegen Kletterfähigkeit ?
Bashguard wie gehabt ?

Und dann hinten en Short Cage X0 einbauen ?


----------



## siebenacht (6. Januar 2014)

@Sash84
erstmal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, viel Spaß damit.
Kam das Bike bis auf Deine Änderungen so montiert bei der Dir an? Der Schaltzug unter dem Tretlager sieht recht kurz aus, ist der jetzt da unten mit einem Kabelbinder befestigt? Damit würde der Schaltzug beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus ständig hin und her reiben. Beim Swoop 2013 war da eine riesige Rattenfängerschlinge unter dem Tretlager. Die war auch nötig, damit der Zug beim vollen Einfedern genug Platz hat. Ich habe den Schaltzug dann oberhalb des Tretlager umverlegt, weil kürzerer Weg und damit keine Schlinge mehr. Man muss ihn nur dort befestigen, damit er nicht ans Kettenblatt kommt. Vorne würde ich den Zug ums Steuerrohr verlegen (so wie den Bremsschlauch), damit er nicht am Steuerrohr reibt.
Das komplette Schwarz sieht sehr geil aus.
Gruß 78


----------



## Sash84 (7. Januar 2014)

@Sch4f Ich werde die Tage noch mal zurückbauen weil aufgrund mangelnder Kondition lange Aufstiege im bergischen Land doch etwas anstrengend waren bei der letzen Tour. (Die ersten Versuche/Ausflüge waren nur kürzere Anstiege wo es sich auch so sehr angenehm fahren lies.) Werde bei dem Umbau dann versuchen eine kleine Foto-Doku draus zu machen, sodass danach hoffentlich alle Klarheiten beseitigt sind. 

@siebenacht bzgl. der Verlegung des Schaltzuges muss ich noch mal schauen. Ich meine, dass er unten an der ISCG-Aufnahme mit einem Kabelbinder dran ist und aktuell rechts (auf der Kurbelseite) am Rahmen scheuert, was noch behoben werden muss. Werde im Zuge des Zurückbaus dann noch mal schauen, wo ich was am besten verlege. Danke aber shocn mal für den Hinweis und Tip.  Danke, ja das komplette schwarz gefällt mir auch super, weswegen ich letztlich nicht sonderlich traurig bin doch nicht das 7.0 in Grün erworben zu haben. Fehlen halt noch Variostütze und schwarze Griffe. Bremsen empfand ich erst mal als ausreichend und ob ich irgendwann mal einen Plattformdämpfer nachrüste um es noch etwas tourentauglicher zu machen bleibt abzuwarten. Erster Eindruck im Gelände war jedenfalls auch super.


----------



## Sash84 (7. Januar 2014)

Hier noch ein Beweisbild, dass im entsprechendem Gelände keine Straßenreifen gefahren werden. 
Vorne NobbyNic (2.25) / hinten Muddy Mary (2.35)




http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3495/dbi4orxg_jpg.htm

PS: Sorry, bekomme hier keine Bilder direkt hochgeladen auch wenn ich sie runterrechne. Muss ich die Tage mal ins Album hochladen und dann verlinken damit es auch ohne Drittanbieter geht.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. Januar 2014)

Weiß jemand welche Naben beim 210er 9.0 verbaut sind?


----------



## Sash84 (9. Januar 2014)

Jetzt komme ich endlich dazu die Foto-Love-Story vom Swoop und dem Umbau/Rückbau zu schreiben. 
Hoffe gefällt, ist verständlich und vor allem hilfreich. Wenn Fragen auftauchen einfach melden.
Die Bilder sind teils etwas grobkörnig, was an der gestrigen schlechten Beleuchtung und dem heutigen anpassen von Licht/Schatten liegt. So erkennt man aber trotzdem mehr Details worauf es ja ankommt. 



Das Vorhaben war ein ehemals ausgebautes (kleines) Kettenblatt, Umwerfer, Kettenführung und dazugehörige Schaltung wieder an das Swoop 175 6.0 zu bauen und einzustellen.
Wer den ganzen Kram abbauen will sollte hier aber auch genauso Hilfestellung erfahren.

*1. Benötigte Teile*
1. Kurbelabzieher / Auspresswerkzeug (gibt es auch als eigenständiges Werkzeug; für das hier wird noch ein 8er Inbus oder ein 10er (?) Maulschlüssel benötigt)
2. Umwerfer mit zwei Schrauben (hierfür wird ein 3er Inbus benötigt)
3. Kettenführung mit drei Schrauben (4er Inbus)
4. Kabelbinder
5. Schaltzug + Außenhülle + Endkappen für Außenhülle und Schalzug
6. Kettenblatt (24er) mit 4 Schrauben (5er Inbus)
7. Spacer (kommt zwischen die beiden Kettenblätter)
8. Evtl. ein Kettenschloss falls noch keins an der Kette ist oder es kaputt geht beim öffnen





*2. Werkzeug*
1. Kurbelabzieher (s. o.)
2. Evtl. Multi-Tool wenn einem zwischendurch mal etwas in die Quere kommt was auch bearbeitet werden soll
3. Kettenschloss (s. o.)
4. Kombizange mit Schneiden
5. Drehmomentschlüssel mit 8er Nuss
6. Kreuzschlitzschraubenzieher
7. 3er (nicht agbebildet), 4er, 5er und 8er Inbusschlüssel
Nicht abgebildet und evtl. von Nöten/Vorteil
- Kettenschlosszange
- Kettennieter
- Handschuhe zum Schutz der Hände
- Evtl. Fett
- Kabelzange (sowohl Seilzug als auch Außenhülle sind recht stabil)
- Montageständer





*3. Ausgangslage*
Hier sieht man die Ausgangssituation an der Kurbel.
Die Schraube muss mit einem 8er Inbus herausgedreht werden (gegen den Uhrzeigersinn).





*4. Kurbel abziehen*
Nachdem die Kurbelschraube entfernt wurde kann man den Kurbelabzieher einschrauben und anschließend (in meinem Fall mit einem 8er Inbus) damit die Kurbel raus pressen (im Uhrzeigersinn).
Durch das drehen des Schlüssels wird ein Bolzen in das Lager gedrückt. Sobald dieser auf Widerstand stößt wird die Kurbel von der Aufnahme herausgepresst, da sie auf dem Kurbelabzieher aufgeschraubt ist.









*5. Abgezogene Kurbel*
Wer möchte/muss (z. B. um nachzufetten) kann jetzt mit einem Lagerschalenschlüssel die Lagerschalen demontieren (Kurbelseite im Uhrzeigersinn, in Fahrtrichtugn linke Seite gegen den Uhrzeigersinn). dies ist allerdings für das hier beschriebene vorhaben nicht von Nöten.





*6. Kettenblatt und Kettenführung anschrauben*
Jetzt wird auf die Innenseite des großen Kettenblatts der Spacer und das kleine Kettenblatt draufgeschraubt mit den vier 5er Inbus Schrauben.
Die Kettenführung wird mit den drei 4er Schrauben an die ISCG-Aufnahme geschraubt. Bei anderen Fahrrädern muss man evtl. noch mit Unterlegscheiben arbeiten um eine korrekte Positionierung zu gewährleisten.





*7. Umwerfer montieren*
Jetzt kann der Umwerfer mit den beiden 3er Inbusschrauben an die dafür vorgesehene Aufnahmemöglichkeit angeschraubt und ausgerichtet werden.





*8. Kette öffnen*
Wer keine Kettenschlosszange zur Hand hat und bei dem sich das Kettenschloss nicht so leicht per Hand öffnen lässt wie bei mir kann folgendes als Notlösung VORSICHTIG versuchen.
Zwei Inbusschlüssel der Größe 4 (oder etwas ähnliches) an das jeweilige Ende des Kettenschlossgliedes ansetzen und dadurch beim vorsichtigen zudrücken mit einer Zange nur auf den mittleren Teil druck ausüben wodurch sich das Schloss öffnen sollte. Das ganze sieht dann in etwa so wie auf dem Bild aus nur das am unteren Ende des Kettengliedes ein weiterer Inbusschlüssel sein müsste.





*9. Kette montieren*
Die geöffnete Kette kann jetzt durch den Umwerfer geführt werden und anschließend wieder verschlossen werden.





*10. Kurbel aufsetzen*
Jetzt kann die Kurbel wieder aufgesetzt werden.
Hierbei sollte man zum einen darauf achten das die beiden gegenüberliegenden Pedale richtig ausgerichtet sind und zum anderen aufpassen, dass die Kette nicht zwischen Kettenblatt und Kettenführung/Lagerschale eingeklemmt wird.
Wenn man mit einer Hand das Schaltwerk Richtung Kurbel drückt sollte man genug spielraum haben um die Kette problemlos auf das kleine Kettenblatt aufsetzen zu können.





*11. Kurbel anschrauben*
Mit Hilfe des 8er Inbusschlüssels und der Kurbelschraube kann jetzt die Kurbel feste/bis zum Anschlag angeschraubt werden (im Uhrzeigersinn).
Ich habe abschließend die Kurbelschraube wieder gelöst und dann handfest angedreht, sodass sie auch mit einem kürzeren Inbusschlüssel oder einem Multitool entfernt werden kann. Man weiß ja nie. 





*12. Schaltzug einfädeln*
Nachdem mit einem Kreuzschraubenzieher eine kleine Schraube an der Seite des Schaltgehäuses gelöst wurde kann man in selbiges schauen.
VOR dem einführen des Kabelzuges ist darauf zu achten, dass mit den Schaltgriffen die Schaltposition so gewählt wird, dass eine kleine Aufnahme sichtbar wird im Gehäuse. Sieht aus wie ein kleiner weißer Plastiktrichter, der in der Mitte ein kleines Loch hat.
(Wer den Schaltzug entfernt sollte sich, BEVOR er mit der Schaltung rumspielt , die Position und das Innere mal anschauen.)

Parallel dazu kann man auf die zugeschnittene Außenhülle die beiden Endkappen aufstecken.
Beim zuschneiden der außenhülle berücksichtigen, dass genug Spielraum bleiben muss wenn sich der Lenker mal rumdreht o. ä. und die Außenhülle nicht geknickt werden muss.

Reihenfolge beim einfädeln (des evtl. gefetteten Seilzuges; manche machen es, manche nicht):
Schaltgehäuse -> Feinjustierungsschraube (falls abgedreht/abgegangen) -> 1. Endkappe der Außenhülle -> Außenhülle -> 2. Endkappe der Außenhülle -> das auf der Kurbelseite liegende Loch hinter dem Sattelrohr -> um den Umwerfer herum durch die vorgesehenen Aufnahmen -> durch die festschraubbare Öse des Umwerfers (s. unteres Bild)

*TIP:* den Schaltzug erst ganz am Ende kürzen wenn alles montiert und funktionsfähig eingestellt ist! Das hat nicht nur den Vorteil, dass man nicht zu viel abschneidet als man am Ende braucht sondern auch, dass er sich leichter durch die Außenhülle etc. ziehen lässt, als mit einem ausgefransten Ende, was leicht entstehen kann beim abschneiden mit einer Kombizange o. ä.









*13. Schaltwerkeinstellung kontrollieren*
Auf die Unterseite des Schaltgehäuses sollte man im Laufe der Montage einen Blick werfen und sicherstellen, dass der Hebel (s. roter Kreis) auf die "2" gestellt ist.
Dies erzeugt eine Teilsperrung der Schaltung wodurch nur die mittlere und obere Position verwendet werden können und das System auf eine zweiblättrige Kettenblatt-Nutzung eingestellt ist.





*14. Umwerfer/Schaltung einstellen*
Normal kenne ich es so, dass man den Schalthebel in Position des kleinen Ganges bringt (der Seilzug ist dann weiter aus dem Gehäuse), die Feinjustierungsschraube in eine mittlere Position dreht und den noch nicht durch den Seilzug fixierten Umwerfer mit der entsprechenden Begrenzungsschraube passend zum kleinen Kettenblatt einstellt.
Ich musste den Umwerfer allerdings in Kurbelrichtung drücken und direkt den Seilzug mit 8er Nuss und entsprechender Schraube arretieren, um anschließend überhaupt dem Umwerfer genug Bewegungsraum zum schalten auf das große Kettenblatt zu verschaffen. Das hat letztlich glaube ich auch am längsten bei der ganzen Aktion gedauert. 
Zum Schluss, wenn die Schaltung fehlerfrei funktioniert kann die Außenhülle mit Kabelbindern am Rahmen befestigt werden, der Seilzug gekappt werden und auf selbigen eine Abschlusskappe aufgesetzt und zusammengedrückt werden.

Viele Grüße 

Sascha


----------



## Tomak (10. Januar 2014)

Schöne Beschreibung 

Kleine Ergänzung: Die Kette muss nicht zwingend geöffnet werden. Der Umwerferkäfig kann hinten geöffnet werden und die Kette passt dann schön durch die leicht aufzudrückenden Leitbleche.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## siebenacht (10. Januar 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welche Naben beim 210er 9.0 verbaut sind?


Müssten die Spank Spoon sein, die gehören zumindest zum Laufradsatz Spank Spike Race. Ist ein sehr guter LRS, kann nichts negatives berichten, fahre den LRS allerdings nicht das ganze Jahr. Ist mein LRS fürs Grobe (Gardasee und Bikepark) mit DH-Reifen fürs Swoop 175. Für den Enduroeinsatz fahre ich einen leichteren mit leichteren Enduroreifen. Hier ein Bericht zum LRS: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10/14/fahrbericht-spank-spike-race-28evo-laufradsatz-im-test/
Ich will mir eventuell das 190er holen und auf 210 mit leichtem Vivid Air und Boxxer WC umbauen. 
Gruß 78


----------



## Lukas_98 (10. Januar 2014)

@Sash84 warum fährst du vorne einen Nobby Nic und hinten einen Muddy Marry? Ich würde es genau andersherum machen, damit man vorne ordentlich Grip hat aber hinten nicht so schwer zu treten hat.

Grüße,
Lukas_98


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash84 (10. Januar 2014)

Weil man mit einem breiten Reifen besseren Grip hat und mit einem schmalen besser die Spur halten kann.. Wenn es dich tröstet: demnächst kommt vorne aber auch einer dran  waren die beiden einzigen die ich gerade parat hatte und dann war für mich aus den o. g. Gründen klar welcher wohin kommt. Bei dem Schlamm an dem Tag alles richtig gemacht bergauf


----------



## phoxxx (10. Januar 2014)

Hi,
also ich tendiere auch seit wochen dazu mir bald das swoop 210 zu kaufen.
Es soll wohl das 7.0 werden, allerdings bin ich mir bei Gabel und Dämpfer nicht sicher, ob diese reichen, oder ich bei Radon vor Ort eine Boxxer R2C2 oder Fox40 montieren lasse. Das 9.0 kommt für mich aufgrund von Abneigung gegenüber Avid Bremsen nicht in Frage, bin auch ein Fan der Zee Gruppe, daher das 7.0.

Gruß


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. Januar 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Müssten die Spank Spoon sein, die gehören zumindest zum Laufradsatz Spank Spike Race. Ist ein sehr guter LRS, kann nichts negatives berichten, fahre den LRS allerdings nicht das ganze Jahr. Ist mein LRS fürs Grobe (Gardasee und Bikepark) mit DH-Reifen fürs Swoop 175. Für den Enduroeinsatz fahre ich einen leichteren mit leichteren Enduroreifen. Hier ein Bericht zum LRS: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10/14/fahrbericht-spank-spike-race-28evo-laufradsatz-im-test/
> Ich will mir eventuell das 190er holen und auf 210 mit leichtem Vivid Air und Boxxer WC umbauen.
> Gruß 78



Besten Dank!

Fahre selber den Spank Spike 35 LRS im Park mit Hope Pro EVO 2. 

Denke der Race 28 LRS wird es erstmal tun, sonst kommt der 35 wieder drauf. 

Werd auch direkt die Avid gegen die Saint tauschen. Bin mit der Bremse mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Mystery (11. Januar 2014)

Hey,

Ich lese hier schon eine Weile mit und überlege mir das Radon Swoop 175 7.0 zu kaufen.
Da wollte ich fragen, ob der Sattel und die Griffe wirklich so schlecht sind (Fahren würde ich mit Handschuhen)?
Die Reifen würde ich gegen die Hans Evo Trail Star/ Pace Star tauschen oder gäbe es da andere Reifen, die vom Preis und Gewicht besser wären (Enduro-Einsatz)?
Das Slide 150 E1 fände ich im Vergleich zum Swoop auch interessant, da wollte ich zuletzt noch fragen, ob die Downhill Performance viel schwächer ist und ob es bedingt auch für den Parkeinsatz eingesetzt werden könnte.

Schonmal Danke im Voraus,
Mystery


----------



## Sch4f (11. Januar 2014)

Also die Griffe lassen sich fahren, hab die auch drauf seit einigen hunderten kilometern. Und der Sattel.... naja sammelt halt Dreck, ist aber eigentlich egal... ist einfach von der Materialwahl nix. Lässt sich halt sehr "gepolstert fahren" ...wer es mag... 

Und hmmm also das Swoop 175 8.0 sitz schön fest auf der Spur und gibt mir ein richtiges sicheres fahrgefühl... aber die Reverb ist quasi ein muss für den Einsatz des Bikes.... 

Habe die Reverb so hoch das ich ohne mühe 300hm steigung hochzische. Aber bei bergab muss das ding runter, Die Sattelstütze bei flotten Abfahrten blockiert unheimlich. Oder man macht es dann halt vor der Abfahrt von Hand.

Was die Reifen angeht kann ich nicht viel sagen, weil auf 14 Lagen Laub bei Regen und matsch hält kein Reifen ... Sonst hat der Hans Dampf Pneu gute Qualitäten.


----------



## Mystery (12. Januar 2014)

Ok, thx Sch4f für deine Antwort, dann würde ich die Griffe und den Sattel vorerst so lassen.


----------



## CQB (16. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mir das Swoop 210 9.0 bestellt, bin schon sehr gespannt weil ich bisher mit Versenderbikes nix am Hut hatte. Aber ich brauchte definitiv ne neue DH Bitch ;O

Preis stimmt ja absolut, jetzt muss nurnoch die Leistung überzeugen!


----------



## siebenacht (17. Januar 2014)

Na dann bin ich auf Deinen Bericht gespannt, wenn es denn da ist.
Gruß 78


----------



## Maniac_TE (19. Januar 2014)

Moin!
Weiß jemand obs im Megastore schon die 210er swoops anzuschauen und probe zu rollen (oder gar richtig fahren) gibt?
Verfügbarkeit hab ich im Onlineshop gesehen.

Frage stellt sich halt, da ich mein Slide nicht mehr länger im Park quälen will ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woodmox (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
hab schon so einiges erlesen...aber hab doch mal eine Frage: Das 2014 175 6.0 ist ja etwas anders als 7.0, 8.0 ... was die Kabelführung angeht... das 6.0 hat aber Ähnlichkeit mit dem 2013 Model kann das sein das es auch eins ist?


----------



## Sash84 (22. Januar 2014)

Maniac_TE schrieb:


> Moin!
> Weiß jemand obs im Megastore schon die 210er swoops anzuschauen und probe zu rollen (oder gar richtig fahren) gibt?
> Verfügbarkeit hab ich im Onlineshop gesehen.
> 
> Frage stellt sich halt, da ich mein Slide nicht mehr länger im Park quälen will ;-)



Hallo,
hast du einfach mal in Bonn angerufen?
Die dürften dir am ehesten und zuverlässigsten Auskunft geben können.
Probefahren im Megastore ist so ne Sache.

Sicher hilft es wenn man das Rad der Begierde mal live sieht und sich drauf setzen kann aber wirklich probefahren kann man da nicht. Lediglich in einem etwa 10m*5m Rondell im Kreis rollen. Wahlweise auch über Plastikbodenwellen.
Grüße


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Januar 2014)

Maniac_TE schrieb:


> Moin!
> Weiß jemand obs im Megastore schon die 210er swoops anzuschauen und probe zu rollen (oder gar richtig fahren) gibt?
> Verfügbarkeit hab ich im Onlineshop gesehen.
> 
> Frage stellt sich halt, da ich mein Slide nicht mehr länger im Park quälen will ;-)


Hallo, 

ein Swoop 210 9.0 in 18'' steht im Megastore schon zur Begutachtung und zum Probe rollen bereit. Die anderen kommen erst später rein. Wenn du die Swoops mal alle im Vergleich ausgiebig testen willst, gerade läuft die Anmeldung für das Radon Testival vom 25. bis 28. April in Finale. Da haben wir alle Modelle zum _richtig _testen dabei…

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Urtyp (23. Januar 2014)

@Mystery ich habe das Swoop 175 7.0 jetzt seit einer Woche bei mir stehen und muss sagen das es echt super ist, klar gibt es da einige Sachen im Setup die man verändern kann ( ich hab als erstes 2.4er Big Bettys drauf), aber für 2200€ kommt das bike mit nem stabilen Setup!


----------



## Mr.ed1te (27. Januar 2014)

Mojen,

recht Spontan war ich am Samstag in Bonn um mir das Radon Swoop 175 7.0 anzuschauen. Was soll ich sagen? Ich mußte es einfach mitholen! Wie auch viele andere war auch ich nach der so oft Zitierten Eierlegendenwohlmilchsau am suchen. Preis-Leistung sollte natürlich auch stimmen.
Die erste Testfahrt am Sonntag die ich als Endurotour bezeichnen würde hat mich dann voll überzeugt. Berg hoch absolut fahrbar und Berg runter absolut zuverlässig.


 

 

 
Um den bestellern etwas behilflich zu sein: Ich bin 1,83cm und habe mir den 18" Rahmen geholt.

Viel Spass dem Rest der Swooop fahrer


----------



## CQB (27. Januar 2014)

wasn das für ne Größe? Der Lenkwinkel sieht iwie so steil aus ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.ed1te (28. Januar 2014)

Liegt eher am Foto. Das bike steht da in 18"


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (29. Januar 2014)

Swoop 190 7.0 oder Swoop 210 7.0 für den Bikepark? 
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Sash84 (29. Januar 2014)

Für nen Bikepark wo du nicht selber hoch trampeln musst sollte das 201er besser sein und mehr Reserven bieten
Wenn du selber hoch treten willst kommt es drauf an wie du es krachen lassen willst und ob dann nicht vllt auch das 175er reicht


----------



## Sch4f (3. Februar 2014)

Swoop 175 8.0 mit nachgerüsteter 203 Scheibe hinten...  das war ein kleines tuning


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. Februar 2014)

An alle Swoop Besitzer: Slide dir einen bis es swoopt - die neue WOMB ist draussen.


----------



## Sash84 (4. Februar 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Swoop 175 8.0 mit nachgerüsteter 203 Scheibe hinten...  das war ein kleines tuning



Hört sich doch sinnvoll an und sieht gut aus. 
Magst du mir mal verraten was für Teile verbaut wurden und wo es die gibt?
Wenn ich das richtig sehe benötigt man doch nur Bremsscheibe, Abstandshalter und 2 längere chrauben oder?


----------



## Sch4f (4. Februar 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Hört sich doch sinnvoll an und sieht gut aus.
> Magst du mir mal verraten was für Teile verbaut wurden und wo es die gibt?
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe benötigt man doch nur Bremsscheibe, Abstandshalter und 2 längere chrauben oder?


Klar... also du brauchst die Formula 203 ohne centerlock. Kostete beim Fahrrad dealer meines Vertrauens 49,95 Euronen.

Dann Achtung  du brauchst das 
Formula 7" Postmount Adapter R203. Hab das letzte bei Amazon geschossen für 23,00 Euronen.
Schrauben sind mit dabei.


----------



## Sch4f (4. Februar 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Klar... also du brauchst die Formula 203 ohne centerlock. Kostete beim Fahrrad dealer meines Vertrauens 49,95 Euronen.
> 
> Dann Achtung  du brauchst das
> Formula 7" Postmount Adapter R203. Hab das letzte bei Amazon geschossen für 23,00 Euronen.
> Schrauben sind mit dabei.


Anbei die Links

Bremsscheibe : Amazon 49,95€
Adapter : Bike-Discount 19,95€
Wobei bei dem Adapter hinzuzufügen ist, das es für Hinten ist daher "R203" und nicht wie sonst "F203"   R=Rear / F=Front also da ist was falsch beschrieben also bei Bike-Discount im Online Store. Egal, das ding passt wie gegossen... beim zusammenbauen bisschen aufpassen mit den U-Scheiben. 

Sieht stark aus, bremst auch so, aber da ich eigentlich doch mehr der hinterradbremser bin, isses mir schon angenehmer mehr Reserve hinten zu haben. Auch wenn man weis dass man auch vorne noch "Kraftvoll zubeißen kann". 

Ein Satz neue Griffe kommt nächsten Monat und ein neues Sattel is auch fällig, den alten von dem anderen Bike hab ich fast gehimmelt..der knackt schon komisch ;O. Und vielleicht auf den Sommer ne fetzige bunte Kette  und auf jeden neue Pedale. Hat jemand ne empfehlung für die pedale. Gerne super kostengünstig und gut.


----------



## ChrisStahl (5. Februar 2014)

Heute special
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a103218/swoop-175-8-0.html


----------



## Sash84 (5. Februar 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Anbei die Links
> 
> Bremsscheibe : Amazon 49,95€
> Adapter : Bike-Discount 19,95€
> ...




Vielen Dank erneut für die Infos. 
Dann ist das ja wirklich so einfach wie befürchtet.
Wenn ich es richtig sehe, kann ich die beiden Komponenten auch an mein 6.0er mit den Formula RX dran basteln.
Werd ich dann demnächst mal bestellen, evtl dann auch direkt die Variostütze mit, die mir bei den letzten Ausfahrten doch sehr gefehlt hat. 

Pedale:
Wenn dir das Gewicht nicht so wichtig ist kann ich dir die Shimano Saints empfehlen.
Angenehm groß, leicht auswechselbare/verstellbare Pins und preislich ab 40 Euro zu haben.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a69263/saint-pedale-pd-mx80.html
Wenn dir die zu schwer sind wird es (wie bei allen Komponenten) schnell teurer. :/

ps: gerade gesehen, dass es die bremsscheibe bei bikedisocunt auch noch 10 euro günstiger gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstikal (7. Februar 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis @ChrisStahl, hab gleich mal zugeschlagen  bin mal sehr gespannt


----------



## Jakten (7. Februar 2014)

wurstikal schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis @ChrisStahl, hab gleich mal zugeschlagen  bin mal sehr gespannt


 
Wenn ich die Kohle so locker sitzen hätte würde ich jetzt auch auf mein Swoop warten ;-)


----------



## Juzo (11. Februar 2014)

hat schon jemand hier das swoop 210 bestellt?
wie hoch schätzt ihr die chance, eins im laden kaufen zu können? es werden ja erstmal die besteller beliefert...bräuchte größe M und die wird wahrscheinlich am meisten verkauft ...bin mir beim blind bestellen einfach unsicher und 150km kann man schonmal für ein neues bike fahren.

danke!!


----------



## leThomas (12. Februar 2014)

10% wenn du einfach hingehst und hoffst, dass du es mitnehmen kannst...
90% wenn du vorher angerufen hast und sie eins da haben...
99% wenn du schon bezahlt hast - nach meiner Rechtsauffasung kannst du es dann immer noch kurz proberollen und bei nicht gefallen gleich da lassen. (ob das stimmt klärst du aber auch lieber mit denen ab   )
Ruf doch einfach an, die rufen zwar nicht immer zurück, aber beißen tun sie auch nicht


----------



## Juzo (12. Februar 2014)

hab ich!
wenn das blaue kästchen grün ist, dann sind die bikes da!
und dann ruf ich nochmal an


----------



## Stoertebiker (13. Februar 2014)

Hab mal ne frage an die besitzer von den modellen mit der fox 36 talas gabel.
würde mir gern das 175 8.0 holen ... hab aber gehört das fox die letzten jahre öfter probleme mit den talas hatte ... konnt ihr mich da beruhigen oder irgendwelche erfahrungen preisgeben???
LG Störte


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (13. Februar 2014)

Also beim SE könnte man wirklich schwach werden *sabber*


----------



## siebenacht (13. Februar 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage an die besitzer von den modellen mit der fox 36 talas gabel.
> würde mir gern das 175 8.0 holen ... hab aber gehört das fox die letzten jahre öfter probleme mit den talas hatte ... konnt ihr mich da beruhigen oder irgendwelche erfahrungen preisgeben???
> LG Störte


Ich hatte beim Modell 2013 am Anfang gleich eine defekte erwischt, wurde aber von Toxoholics (jetzt Fox Factory) sofort innerhalb einer Woche inkl. Versand behoben. Sehr geile Gabel, ist nicht meine erste Fox, bin immer sehr zufrieden gewesen. Von besonderen Problemen bei der Talas habe noch nichts gehört, nur mit diesem neuen CTD-System, was meine 36er Fox glücklicherweise nicht hat.
Gruß 78


----------



## Sch4f (13. Februar 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage an die besitzer von den modellen mit der fox 36 talas gabel.
> würde mir gern das 175 8.0 holen ... hab aber gehört das fox die letzten jahre öfter probleme mit den talas hatte ... konnt ihr mich da beruhigen oder irgendwelche erfahrungen preisgeben???
> LG Störte


Knapp 700km hoch und runter mit meinem 175 8.0 und die talas viel benutzt aber null Probleme. Hab auch nicht gehört von Problemen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (13. Februar 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage an die besitzer von den modellen mit der fox 36 talas gabel.
> würde mir gern das 175 8.0 holen ... hab aber gehört das fox die letzten jahre öfter probleme mit den talas hatte ... konnt ihr mich da beruhigen oder irgendwelche erfahrungen preisgeben???
> LG Störte



Meine Fox 36 Talas ist echt Klasse, lasse Dich nicht von "andern" beirren, die werden nicht mal eine haben!^^


----------



## Stoertebiker (13. Februar 2014)

Das klingt ja schonmal sehr beruhigend! 
Bin vom 175 8.0 sehr angetan!
Wenn die gabel dann tatsächlich gut is ...
Die Lackierung ist nich zu 100% mein fall ... aber ich glaub daran kann ich mich gewöhnen! 
Die 8.0 ausstattung mit der lackierung vom 6.0 kommt meiner vorstellung eines traumbikes schon recht nah!


----------



## haekel72 (14. Februar 2014)

Okay, Schwarz Rules Immer! Meine zwei Enduros sind auch Schwarz. 










Das 8.0 SE ist aber auch Geil! Wäre das nichts für Dich?


----------



## kilsen (14. Februar 2014)

Das Find ich mal richtig geil!
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-8-0-SE_id_26429_.htm


----------



## kRoNiC (14. Februar 2014)

Kann man eigentlich beim Swoop 210 die Federn vorab tauschen lassen oder macht das Radon nicht?


----------



## Sch4f (14. Februar 2014)

kilsen schrieb:


> Das Find ich mal richtig geil!
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-8-0-SE_id_26429_.htm


Naaajaaaa  wo ist da der Unterschied zum 8.0 ich sehe es fast mehr als ein downgrade mit weniger gewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (14. Februar 2014)

Ich finde das se 8.0 super!
Komplett xt, das fahrwerk mit kashima-beschichtung, der LRS ...
hätte ich jetz bereits das geld würde ich mich dafür entscheiden! 
Da meine finanzielle situation es aber erst im august zulässt befürchte ich fast das das SE dann ausverkauft ist! :-(


----------



## Stoertebiker (16. Februar 2014)

Obwohl ... hab mal nen bissl geschaut und gesehen das der LRS eigentlich eher für AM geeignet ist ... und einfache xt-bremsen???
Bin mir irgendwie unsicher ob das passend ist wenns auch mal in den Bike-Park gehen soll ... was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Thiel (16. Februar 2014)

XT Bremsen sind super und packen alle Bikeparks, wenn man nicht gerade 120kg wiegt und ein Angstbremser ist.

Wenn die DT Swiss E2000 ordentlich eingespeicht sind, werden die eine Zeit lang auch alles aushalten, was man mit dem Bike im Bikepark macht.
Wenn die "2000" für das Gewicht stehen, bekommt man definitiv etwas viel stabileres bei selbigen Gewicht und hat noch breitere Felgen inklusive. Achja, und Farbauswahl 

An ein DH Bike + gescheiten Fahrer würde ich die E2000 allerdings nicht packen.


----------



## Duermer (17. Februar 2014)

Moin,
gibts hier Fahrer vom 190er ?
Würde mir gerne das 7.0 holen.
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-190-7-0_id_25191_.htm
Über ein par Erfahrungen wär ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Dubio (17. Februar 2014)

Wie läuft denn das mit den Special Deals eigentlich? War das Swoop 175 7.0 schon mal dran? Die 400 - 500€ würd ich natürlich gern mitnehmen...


----------



## Sash84 (17. Februar 2014)

Dubio schrieb:


> Wie läuft denn das mit den Special Deals eigentlich? War das Swoop 175 7.0 schon mal dran? Die 400 - 500€ würd ich natürlich gern mitnehmen...



Meines Wissens nach nicht.
Vor etwa zwei Wochen gab es das 8.0er mal aber die anderen drei bisher noch nicht.
Je nachdem wie eilig du es hast lohnt es sich vllt auch noch auf den Saisonstart zu warten. Da wird es mit Sicherheit auch alles wieder günstiger geben.


----------



## Dubio (17. Februar 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach nicht.
> Vor etwa zwei Wochen gab es das 8.0er mal aber die anderen drei bisher noch nicht.
> Je nachdem wie eilig du es hast lohnt es sich vllt auch noch auf den Saisonstart zu warten. Da wird es mit Sicherheit auch alles wieder günstiger geben.



Das 8.0 hab ich auch mitbekommen, aber das hat eindeutig mehr als ich brauche. Außerdem sieht das lime/black vom 7.0 sowas von unverschämt geil aus...

Anschaffung war eh erst für Frühjahr geplant, um Ostern rum. Sollte Radon mich davor schon nötigen lang ich bei so einem Deal natürlich zu.

€: Heut gibts übrigens das Slide 150 E1 für angeblich 2100€ statt 2800€. Oder ist das ein Vorjahresmodell?


----------



## tane (18. Februar 2014)

läßt sich ein works components oder cane creek angleset ins 2014er swoop bauen?


----------



## Boardi05 (18. Februar 2014)

Für 2015 kommt das Swoop 165 650B


----------



## maddin12008 (18. Februar 2014)

hat jemand schon ein swoop 210 9.0? 
hab heute ne mail bekommen,dass die liefer schwierigkeiten haben. 
jemand anderes auch?
find ich ja total klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. Februar 2014)

Ist überhaupt schon ein 210er ausgeliefert worden?


----------



## CQB (24. Februar 2014)

Anlieferung zum Versender is erst von KW8 auf KW9 jetzt auf KW11 verschoben worden, danach noch ein paar Tage bis es bei mir ist. 
Ist aber IMHO nicht tragisch und kann passieren.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Februar 2014)

Zu eurer Info:
wir hatten in der Tat ein kleines Problem in der Produktion mit angelieferten, defekten Schrauben. In der nächsten Woche wird jetzt produziert und in KW 11 sollten die Swoops zur Auslieferung bereit sein. 

RADON Team


----------



## haekel72 (25. Februar 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Zu eurer Info:
> wir hatten in der Tat ein kleines Problem in der Produktion mit angelieferten, defekten Schrauben. In der nächsten Woche wird jetzt produziert und in KW 11 sollten die Swoops zur Auslieferung bereit sein.
> 
> RADON Team


Wow, klare Worte und dazu stehen - Respekt!


----------



## tane (25. Februar 2014)

swoop 175 8.0SE - ich zögere kurz mit dem bestellen - & schon is es von "lagernd" auf KW18 - wirds dabei bleiben (also die rahmen sollten dieser tage verladen werden...)???


----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Februar 2014)

@tane:
das Swoop 175 8.0 SE ist ein Sondermodell, welches etwas später geplant wurde, daher der etwas spätere Liefertermin. Bei diesem Modell spricht momentan noch nichts gegen die Verfügbarkeit in KW 18.

Radon Team


----------



## haekel72 (25. Februar 2014)

Das 8.0 SE Rules echt! Wenn ich nicht schon........


----------



## tane (26. Februar 2014)

...objekt der begierde ist bestellt...


----------



## tane (27. Februar 2014)

...obwohl mir bis jetzt keiner einen detaillierten vergleich mit dem torque geliefert hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leThomas (27. Februar 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ...obwohl mir bis jetzt keiner einen detaillierten vergleich mit dem torque geliefert hat...


die Freeride hatte mal einen drin 

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/superenduros-freerider-4000euro-0113.pdf


----------



## enduro1708 (27. Februar 2014)

hey leute!

weiß jemand von euch ob man beim Radon Swoop 175 7.0 den Federweg der Gabel (Rock Shox Lyrik RC AIR 170mm) für uphill-Passagen reduzieren kann?

Grüße aus OÖ


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. Februar 2014)

Man kann die Lyrik dauerhaft auf 160mm traveln.
Eine U-turn Funktion oder dergleichen hat die RC AIR 170 aber nicht, wenn du das meinst.
Ich drehe bergauf einfach die Druckstufe zu und ab dafür.


----------



## tane (27. Februar 2014)

leThomas schrieb:


> die Freeride hatte mal einen drin
> 
> http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/superenduros-freerider-4000euro-0113.pdf


hab ich glesen...die tester fahren aber garantiert wesentlich bikepark/airtime-lastiger als ich, also hätten mich meinungen von "amateurfahrern" sehr interessiert...im test is das torque sowohl bergab als auch bergauf schlechter eingestuft als das swoop (das deutlich leichter is in der getesteten version...), dafür das t als "wendiger"...
haupteinsatzgebiet bei mir: techn. singletrail, gern am & überm limit des fahrkönnens, kein b-park


----------



## enduro1708 (27. Februar 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Man kann die Lyrik dauerhaft auf 160mm traveln.
> Eine U-turn Funktion oder dergleichen hat die RC AIR 170 aber nicht, wenn du das meinst.
> Ich drehe bergauf einfach die Druckstufe zu und ab dafür.





Okay danke! Wie Kletter-freudig ist den die Gabel? also kann man damit auch einige Hundert Höhenmeter überwinden?
bin auf der suche nach nem Bike für (uphill-)Touren als auch für Trail und eventuell Park und mir nicht sicher ob das Swoop 175 7 die Richtige Wahl ist..


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. Februar 2014)

Also ich habs auch erst seit November und durch den schlammigen Boden sind Touren ja derzeit kräftezehrender.

Ich fahr als Hausrunde meist so um 3h, ca. 40km, um 1200hm.
Mit 2.5er Baron vorne und CM2.4 oder MM hinten (mit MM ist es schon hart).
Geht gut, danach merkt man aber, das man was getan hat.

Mit trockenem Boden und auf HD oder TK im Sommer sind 50-60km mit 1500-2000hm als Halbtagestouren sicher kein Problem.

Und ich bin fett und erst seit sehr kurzem Ex-Raucher. Mehr so die schnaubende Dampf-Lokomotive. 

Park geht für meinen Geschmack sehr gut damit, wobei ich Anfänger bin.
War jetzt 2 mal in Warstein und habe keine Probleme mit Durchschlagen des Fahrwerks o.ä. bei 100kg Kampfgewicht gehabt.  Fahre aber auch am liebsten die flowigen Sachen und muss nicht durch wilde Steinfelder moschen. Bisken springen darf aber schon seit. Hatte nie das Gefühl, dass mich das Rad limitiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro1708 (27. Februar 2014)

Super, Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
genau solche Infos haben mir gefehlt 

Gibts generell noch irgendwelche positive/negative Eindrücke zum Swoop 175 ?


----------



## Stoertebiker (27. Februar 2014)

Hat der park in Warstein denn zur zeit auf?
Ich dachte die haben erst ab april wieder auf ...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. Februar 2014)

Bei mir eigentlich durchweg positiv.

Von der Bremse positiv überrascht, gefällt mir sehr gut (hatte Bedenken, weil die ja doch komplett anders ist, als die Hope M4 an meinem Hardtail).

Hab ne 150er Reverb nachgerüstet, 2 neue Laufradsätze mit Spank Spikes, 40mm Vorbau und MC DH (Zug- und Druckstufe) in der Lyrik.
Geht ausreichend gut bergauf (für Touren im Bereich 70-80km nehm ich dann eh mein AM 29er hardtail, was bergab aber deutlich weniger Spieltrieb zulässt) und fetzt für meine Verhältnisse bergab richtig. 
Heißt, ich hab erst vor nem halebn Jahr mit MTB angefangen und habe eine unglaubliche Sicherheit und einen absurden Spaß bergab durch das Swoop gewonnen.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. Februar 2014)

Warstein hat durchgehend auf, jedes Wochenende. Im Zweifel eben auf deren facebook Seite checken.
Waren letztes und vorletztes Wochenende da.

Der kleine Monarch hat bei meinen 100kg bei meinen ersten Sprungversuchen an dem Table am Anfang des slopestyle 
(keine Ahnung, vielleicht 7m Flug bis in die Landung ?)





und einigen richtig schlecht gesprungenen Step-ups 
(z.B. 1:00 - war meist zu langsam wegen dem Matsch) nichtmal mit der Wimper gezuckt.

So sah es letztes Wochenende aus:
""


----------



## Sash84 (27. Februar 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Hat der park in Warstein denn zur zeit auf?
> Ich dachte die haben erst ab april wieder auf ...



Wie gesagt wurde hat der Warsteiner Bikepark aktuell Freitag von 12-18 uhr und am Wochenende von 10 - 18 Uhr auf. (nachzulesen auf deren Seite.)
Aktuell versuche ich für Rosenmontag (ist bei mir in Düsseldorf ja quasi ein Feiertag) noch genug Leute zusammen zu trommeln, damit die aufmachen.
Hab mit dem Betreiber telefoniert und er hat gestern bei Facebook mal gefragt wer Interesse hat.
Also falls du Montag auch Lust und Zeit hast, einfach auf der Seite Interesse bekunden oder direkt anrufen, damit die Bescheid wissen. 
Wenn sie auf haben, wonach es der bisherigen Resonanz aussieht, werd ich mit meinem kleinen Swoop da auch Gassi fahren.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. Februar 2014)

Ja, hab ich schon gelesen von dir bei fb.

Wetter ist zwar mies gemeldet, aber mal nen anderes Swoop in freier Wildbahn treffen, da würd ich glatt auch nach Warstein kommen.
Muss mal gucken, ob ich frei kriege. Melde mich dann bei den Warsteinern und hoffe, dass wir 10 Leute zusammenkriegen.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. Februar 2014)

Und weil wir ja eh im swoop thread sind:

Ich bin derbe angefixt mit Bergabfahren allgemein und Bikepark.
Wobei ich ne pussy bin und nur flowiges Zeug fahre (wenn man erst mit 34 damit anfängt vermutlich normal).
Sprich das 175er kann eh mehr, als ich mich vermutlich jemals trauen werde.

Aber.....ich bin irgendwie in Kauflaune und mag auch die beiden großen Swoops optisch sehr. 

Das 210er brauch ich nicht und macht für das was ich fahre als Bügeleisen vermutlich eh keinen Spaß.
(Ich muss nicht erster unten sein, sondern will maximalen Spaß beim rumspielen haben.)

Aber das 190er.....das ist soooo schön. Und das wäre doch was zum spielen. 

Kauf ich mir das 190er noch zusätzlich als Parkschleuder ? Nötig ist das nie im Leben, bei dem was ich fahre.
Aber das 190er als 7.0, die Domain mal rauswerfen, ne Boxxer rein und es wäre optisch mein Traumrad.

Ich suche verzweifelt nach Gründen mich vom Kaufrausch abzuhalten.
Fallen euch Einwände ein, ausser das ein 190er kompletter Unsinn ist, wenn man eh schon nen gepimtes 175er hat ?


----------



## enduro1708 (27. Februar 2014)

Hört sich gut an!
Jetzt hoff ich nur dass die Swoop 175 7 zum Saisonopening am 15.3 auch für -20% zu haben ist beim bike-discount


----------



## Stoertebiker (27. Februar 2014)

Das 8.0 war erst anfang Februar im angebot oder?!
Kommt das dann überhaupt nochmal im tagesangebot???
Die SE version find ich auch interessant ... aber das hat ja ne limitierte Stückzahl ... dann kommt das bestimmt auch nich als angebot!


----------



## wurstikal (27. Februar 2014)

Servus,

ich bin jetzt seit gut zwei Wochen in Besitz des 175 8.0 und muss sagen, dass ich ziemlich begeistert bin auch wenn ich wegen des Wetters erst so 50-70 km gefahren bin. Die Formular war allerdings bei der Auslieferung nicht ganz i.O. und musste erst entlüftet werden aber naja, halb so wild.

Trotzdem hätte ich eine Frage an euch, ich überlege schon seit Jahren einen Alpencross zu machen, bin die letzten zehn Jahre auch eher leichte AM Fullys gefahren, damit wäre es eigentlich kein Problem gewesen. Beim Swoop bin ich mir allerdings ziemlich unsicher ob man sich das wirklich antun sollte. Es klettert zwar ziemlich gut wie ich finde und extrem schwer ist es auch nicht aber ein Alpencross ist ja doch was anderes als die kleine Wochenendtour.

Wie würdet ihr die Sache einschätzen, generell machbar oder eher ungeeignet? Hat jemand vllt schon Erfahrungen mit ähnlichen Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (27. Februar 2014)

Ohhh bei dem Thema bremse entlüften dreht sich bei mir alles... hab das jetzt 2 mal probiert und meine hour bremse hat immernoch einen scheiss druckpunkt... jemand ne Idee? muss den griff schon enorm durchdrücken bis die bremse zieht


----------



## ChrisStahl (1. März 2014)

Das Swoop 9.0 bekommt 10/10 Höchstzahl in der neuen Freeride. Bodo überarbeitet gerade das 2014er Modell. Habt ihr Ideen, Wünsche, Kritiken.....?
Kleiner Kritikpunkt waren die nicht innen verlegten Züge, von denen Bodo nie begeistert war...eure Meinung!!!


----------



## haekel72 (1. März 2014)

Wer hat schon mal innen verlegte Züge gewechselt? Also für mich ist das absolut kein Kritikpunkt!
Ansonsten: Die Formula One ist für mich nicht die Ideale Bremse am Swoop, ist aber meine Meinung! Mal an Shimano oder Avid denken.


----------



## Stoertebiker (1. März 2014)

Was ich bis jetzt zu den swoops sagen kann ist, dass auf den ersten Eindruck nur stört,  dass die Züge nicht innenverlegt sind ... also ich wäre definitiv auch dafür sie innen zu verlegen.
Außerdem würde es bestimmt von vielen begrüßt,  wenn man aus zwei farbvarianten auswählen könnte. 
LG Störte


----------



## Sch4f (1. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Das Swoop 9.0 bekommt 10/10 Höchstzahl in der neuen Freeride. Bodo überarbeitet gerade das 2014er Modell. Habt ihr Ideen, Wünsche, Kritiken.....?
> Kleiner Kritikpunkt waren die nicht innen verlegten Züge, von denen Bodo nie begeistert war...eure Meinung!!!


Denkt an den falschen sattel... der war nix anderen vorbau... kürzer


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (1. März 2014)

wie kann ich ein zusätzliches Schaltauge für das swoop 190 7.0 bestellen ?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (1. März 2014)

Was mir an Änderungen machbar und sinnvoll erscheint:

- Vorbau kürzer (65mm ist viel zu lang), Richtung 45-50mm, das wird niemandem zu kurz sein.

- Ich wollte die 7.0er Ausstattung haben und fand das Grün geil. War aber Zufall. Wäre es ein anderes Farbschema gewesen (z.B. das schwarz silberne, hätte ich Abstand vom Kauf genomme). Ich denke auch, 2 Farbvarianten je Ausstattungsvariante sprechen mehr Käufer an.

- Laufradsatz mit mehr Maulweite, nix exorbitant breites, aber 25mm wären schon schön für nen Enduro. Dann hätte ich ihn nicht direkt rausgeschmissen. Klar, ist immer ne Frage der Kalkulation.

- Bei den großen Rahmen sind 125mm Verstellbereich der Sattelstütze entschieden zu wenig. Auch ne Frage der Kalkulation, klar.


Was mich NICHT störte:

Sattel war mir wurscht, da kommt eh sofort nach dem Kauf mein Standard-Sattel drauf, den ich an allen MTBs fahre. Tasuch ist peanuts.

Formula Bremse war ich vorab sehr skeptisch, bin aber voll begeistert. Entwickelt sich zu meiner Lieblingsbremse (gegenüber Avid Code R und Hope M4) Gute Modulation, gute Maximalbremskraft, kein Schleifen, keine Zicken, set and forget.


----------



## haekel72 (1. März 2014)

Und wie lange fährst Du die Formular schon? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (1. März 2014)

Ja, ist schon klar. Nichtsdestotrotz mache ich lieber eigene Erfahrungen, als irgendwelchen Forenmeinungen hinterherzuplappern.

Bisher (BISHER !) find ich die Bremse sehr gut.
(4 Monate im Einsatz im dicksten Schlamm, ca. 20h die Woche, incl. Bikeparkbesuchen anden Wochenenden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash84 (1. März 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon klar. Nichtsdestotrotz mache ich lieber eigene Erfahrungen, als irgendwelchen Forenmeinungen hinterherzuplappern.
> 
> Bisher (BISHER !) find ich die Bremse sehr gut.
> (4 Monate im Einsatz im dicksten Schlamm, ca. 20h die Woche, incl. Bikeparkbesuchen anden Wochenenden)


Apropos Bikepark.. Bin morgen statt Montag da weil seit gestern abend Schneeregen vorhergesagt wird für Montag Vormittag


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (1. März 2014)

Ha ! Geil. Wir sind auch da morgen.

Allerdings komm ich nicht mit dem swoop. Mir ist heute nen 2013er Kona Operator als Ausstellungsstück zu nem Kurs übern Weg gelaufen, wo ich nicht nein sagen konnte (trotz des häßlichen geschwungenen  Rahmens und der BErichte über Rahmenbrüche beim 2012er - aber mit lebenslanger GArantie auf Rahmen kratzt mich das recht wenig)

Also, ich bin der Typ mit dem grünen Hängebauchschwein. Auch daran zu erkennen, das ich meine Frau mit ihrem CC hardtail mit in den Park schleife. Muss ihr mal Appetit auf nen Enduro machen....


----------



## Sash84 (1. März 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ha ! Geil. Wir sind auch da morgen.
> 
> Allerdings komm ich nicht mit dem swoop. Mir ist heute nen 2013er Kona Operator als Ausstellungsstück zu nem Kurs übern Weg gelaufen, wo ich nicht nein sagen konnte (trotz des häßlichen geschwungenen  Rahmens und der BErichte über Rahmenbrüche beim 2012er - aber mit lebenslanger GArantie auf Rahmen kratzt mich das recht wenig)
> 
> Also, ich bin der Typ mit dem grünen Hängebauchschwein. Auch daran zu erkennen, das ich meine Frau mit ihrem CC hardtail mit in den Park schleife. Muss ihr mal Appetit auf nen Enduro machen....


Hahaha
Perfekt.. Dann ist deine Frau nicht die einzige weibliche Person mit nem cc morgen, die unbekanntes Terrain betritt. 
Ich bin ansonsten an einem anti-farbenfrohen Outfit zu erkennen.. Von Kopf bis Fuß schwarz inklusive dem 6er Swoop komplett schwarz 

PS: wollte grob ab halb 11 - 11 da sein


----------



## Jakten (1. März 2014)

Bist du zufrieden mit dem "nur" 6er?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (2. März 2014)

> Von Kopf bis Fuß schwarz inklusive dem 6er Swoop komplett schwarz



Zumindest bis zur ersten Abfahrt. Danach sind alle Räder und Fahrer braun. Wird z.T schwer nach ner Pause das richtige Rad zu greifen, weil alle gleich matschig aussehen. 

Wir sind 10 Uhr da, bis nachher...


----------



## Stoertebiker (2. März 2014)

Sind da öfter welche mit cc's unterwegs in  warstein?
Bis jetz hab ich auch nur nen cc ... wusste aber nie obs sinn macht damit nach warstein zu fahrn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltfahrer (2. März 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Das Swoop 9.0 bekommt 10/10 Höchstzahl in der neuen Freeride. Bodo überarbeitet gerade das 2014er Modell. Habt ihr Ideen, Wünsche, Kritiken.....?
> Kleiner Kritikpunkt waren die nicht innen verlegten Züge, von denen Bodo nie begeistert war...eure Meinung!!!



Hi,

meine Wunsch- / Ideenliste (natürlich ungeachtet der kaufmännischen (oder sonstigen) Überlegungen  )


Andere Bremsanlage
Eine Version mit Rock Shox Pike
Mehr Farbvarianten (und besondes FARBEN, keine Trauerräder - m.E. wirkt das nicht edel, sondern langweilig und trostlos)
Breitere Felgen
kürzerer Vorbau (lieber beim "Klettern" noch weiter runter gehen und nach vorne auf dem Sattel, als "Unsicherheit" bergab...)
"Ab Werk" nen ordentlichen Strebenschutz gegen Schläge der Kette (was richtiges, aus ordentlichem Material)
An den bekannten Stellen entweder Überzüge über die Seilzüge oder direkt am Rahmen Schleifschutz anbringen....diese Schleifferei der Seilzüge ist m.E. absolut nicht der Qualität der Räder entsprechend...
KEINE Klemmschelle für verstellbare Sattelstützen!!! Es gibt ein vorgeschriebens Drehmoment, wie will man das mit eine Klemmschelle einhalten? Zumal eine Klemmhülse bei einer Variostütze keinen Sinn macht. Kennt jeder....Sattelstütze hängt weil Klemmschell zu fest...

Baukastensystem wie bei Rose....dann kommt jeder auf seine Kosten 

...dann wird mein nächstes Bike wieder ein Radon.

Wobei ich jetzt nochmal sagen muss, dass der Fehler mit der Strebe über dem Hinterrad an dem 2014 Slide echt hart ist....das nervt mich bei jeder Ausfahrt....  aber sonst 


Grüße


----------



## tane (2. März 2014)

...so sind die wünsche unterschiedlich - am 8.0SE würd ich mir wünschen:
schwarz eloxiert
zs-steuersatz (f angleset)
xt kurbel 175mm 2fach mit bash
leichtere laufräder/keine systemlr.
avid bremse (x7 trail oder so)
fat albert ab werk
von mir aus innenliegende züge


----------



## cemetery (3. März 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Wer hat schon mal innen verlegte Züge gewechselt?...



Also bei meinem ZR Race geht das annähernd genau so schnell wie bei einem außen verlegten Zug 

Bin aktuell am überlegen mir das Swoop zu holen. Bei der Entscheidung 8.0 oder 8.0 SE tue ich mich allerdings echt schwer. Die Ausstattung spricht fürs SE, nur bei der Lackierung hab ich etwas Bauchschmerzen. Der Lack beim SE sieht mehr nach Show&Shine aus. Die Frage ist nur wie lange das so bleibt wenn man das Bike artgerecht bewegt


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. März 2014)

Asphaltfahrer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> meine Wunsch- / Ideenliste (natürlich ungeachtet der kaufmännischen (oder sonstigen) Überlegungen  )
> 
> ...


 Hallo also das ich am den Swoops arbeite ist Richtig aber an den Jahrgang 2016.
Zu den Vorschlägen :Bremsen werden bei der Entwicklung grundsätzlich also PM oder IS und größe der Bremsscheibe festgelegt aber bei den Swoops werden in den nächsten Jahren wohl die 4 Kolbenm. eingesetzt .
Eine Pike wird es bei den 15ern geben.
Farben nicht meine Baustelle würden bei mir anders Aussehen.
Breiter Felgen werden wohl Sdt wird aber bei uns total Überbewertet zum Beispiel unser Nachbarn im Westen sehen das total
locker und Fahren trotzdem schnell.
Kurtze Vorbauten werden noch mehr Sdt  
Die nächsten Punkte will ich damit Beantworten das Detail bei uns in der Zeit die ich das noch mache viel gemach wird.
Baukasten wird es in aller nächster Zeit leider nicht geben( Unsere Bikes werden in Deutschland bei einen der Großen
Hersteller montiert da sind nur in ausnahm Fällen Serien unter 200 Stk möglich ).
Gruß Bodo


----------



## kRoNiC (3. März 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo also das ich am den Swoops arbeite ist Richtig aber an den Jahrgang 2016.
> Zu den Vorschlägen :Bremsen werden bei der Entwicklung grundsätzlich also PM oder IS und größe der Bremsscheibe festgelegt aber bei den Swoops werden in den nächsten Jahren wohl die 4 Kolbenm. eingesetzt .
> Eine Pike wird es bei den 15ern geben.
> Farben nicht meine Baustelle würden bei mir anders Aussehen.
> ...



Sorry, aber bei dem Satzbau und der Rechtschreibung bekommt man ja Kopfschmerzen ...


----------



## cemetery (3. März 2014)




----------



## haekel72 (3. März 2014)

Die Helden der Rechtschreibung sind wieder Online! Es geht hier um Wesentliches und nicht wie man Schreibt! Ich bin Froh das es überhaupt Antworten gibt. Schlimm solche Typen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## cemetery (3. März 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Die Helden der Rechtschreibung sind wieder Online! Es geht hier um Wesentliches und nicht wie man Schreibt! Ich bin Froh das es überhaupt Antworten gibt. Schlimm solche Typen



Ich hatte das auch beim besten Willen nicht böse gemeint  Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen dass man nicht alles können muss um auf einem Gebiet richtig gut zu sein. Er kann Bikes konstruieren und dafür braucht es weder Rechtschreibung noch Grammatik


----------



## Sash84 (4. März 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Bist du zufrieden mit dem "nur" 6er?


Bisher absolut ja.
Der Aufpreis zum 7er kann sich je nach Anspruch aber schon schnell lohnen wegen der Variostütze, die ich mir auch noch holen werde, und dem einstellbaren Dämpfer, welcher gerade bergauf angenehm sein kann.
Bremse und Federgabel sind geschmackssache. Da hat jeder eine andere Meinung. Ich bin bisher jedenfalls mit beidem sehr zufrieden egal ob im Park oder auf Touren wo man auch mal selber hochtrampeln muss. 
Und das schwarz gefällt mir einfach wesentlich besser, was aber auch wieder ansichtssache ist.


----------



## Jakten (4. März 2014)

Ok, eine Vario-Stütz kommt sowieso dran 
Sackt der Dämpfer denn so extrem ein beim Hochstrampeln?
Da es mein erstes Fully sein wird, wird das fürs erste wohl ausreichend sein, nur unzufrieden möchte ich dennoch nicht sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (4. März 2014)

Ich liebäugle ja gerade auch mit dem Swoop. Bin mir aber noch sehr unschlüssig wegen der Rahmengrösse. Ich bin 1,90m und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 93cm. Mein aktuelles ZR Race 29er hat einen 22" Rahmen. Beim Swoop bliebe ja nur die Option 20". Ist hier zufällig jemand mit ähnlichen Maßen vertreten der mir seine Erfahrungen sagen kann?


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Ich liebäugle ja gerade auch mit dem Swoop. Bin mir aber noch sehr unschlüssig wegen der Rahmengrösse. Ich bin 1,90m und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 93cm. Mein aktuelles ZR Race 29er hat einen 22" Rahmen. Beim Swoop bliebe ja nur die Option 20". Ist hier zufällig jemand mit ähnlichen Maßen vertreten der mir seine Erfahrungen sagen kann?


----------



## cemetery (4. März 2014)

Die Antwort ist ein bisschen knapp ausgefallen


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. März 2014)

> Bin mir aber noch sehr unschlüssig wegen der Rahmengrösse. Ich bin 1,90m und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 93cm.



Ich habe 191cm  - 91cm Schrittlänge - 82cm Abstand Sattel/Tretlager

Mir passt das 20" perfekt. Ist mir nicht zu klein, selbst wenn es einen größeren Rahmen geben würde, würde ich wieder den 20" nehmen.
Mit dem Sattelstützen-Maximalauszug müsstest du auch noch hinkommen mit 93cm SL. Lediglich die 125mm Verstellbereich der Reverb sind bei solchen Schrittlängen i.d.R. zu wenig. Ich hab mir ne 150er Reverb geholt, um voll abgesenkt / bergab mehr Bewegungsfreiheit auf dem Rad zu haben.


----------



## haekel72 (4. März 2014)

Gibt ja Bald die Vecnum Sattelstütze mit 200mm Absenkung aber ob die in den Swoop Rahmen passt? Was sagt Bodo dazu (auch 2013er Rahmen) 

http://www.vecnum.de/bike-parts/verstellbare-sattelstuetze/technische-daten.html


----------



## cemetery (4. März 2014)

@MiWisBastelbude - Hört sich doch ganz gut an. Danke  Ich glaub das mit der Sattelstütze werde ich einfach mal probieren. Ich fahre in der Regel Single Trails bis S2 und senke da im Normalfall auch nur um die 10cm ab. Für kurze Passagen auch mal gar nicht. Man darf es dann nur nicht vergessen. Ist ein saublödes Gefühl wenn man mit der Hose am Sattel hängen bleibt  Meistens tut es kurz danach dann auch weh


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. März 2014)

> Ist ein saublödes Gefühl wenn man mit der Hose am Sattel hängen bleibt



Ach, so ein sauber ausgeführter Hosalupf macht mächtig Eindruck und steigert das Ansehen in der clique.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. März 2014)

Wenn du du die Sitzposition vorab nachvollziehen willst, guck doch mal ob du nicht ein Rad zu Hand hast, wo stack und reach annähernd identich zum 20" swoop sind.
Mein hardtail ist sehr ähnlich vom stack/reach und ich hatte dann vorher eben mal verglichen, ob sich das beim swoop ausgeht.


----------



## cemetery (4. März 2014)

Ich bin da eigentlich ganz optimistisch  Das einzige was mich bis jetzt noch vom drücken des Bestellknopfes abgehalten hat ist eigentlich nur die Lackierung vom 8.0 SE. Das normale 8.0 scheint mir etwas unempfindlicher zu sein. Wäre schön gewesen wenn man das SE einfach rot eloxiert/anodisiert hätte. So ein Freerider bekommt auf Schotterpisten ja doch hin wieder mal einen Treffer ab.

Alternative wäre das 8.0 auf Shimano umrüsten (auch wenn die X9 sicher nicht schlechter ist hab ich einfach eine persönliche Vorliebe für Shimano). Aber dann komm ich ungefähr wieder beim gleichen Preis raus und hätte "nur" das normale Fahrwerk ohne Kashima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. März 2014)

Also die Haltbarkeit hängt von der Art und Weise und der Qualität der Pulverbeschichtung ab. Vielleicht hat Radon ja eine haltbare Möglichkeit.
Aber, ich habe da beim dunkelrot candy genau wie du auch so meine Bedenken....auch wenn ich das SE selber todschick finde.

Hab mein Eigenbau-Hardtail hier vor Ort von einem Fachbetrieb in dormant rot (also rotes Basispulver welches dann in das Klarlack-Deckpulver einwandert und diesen candy Effekt erzeugt) pulvern lassen.
Diese Farbe wird genau so von dem Betrieb auf Rädern eines Liegeradherstellers verwendet, sprich ich gehe davon aus, dass die schon grob wissen, wie das geht.

Trotzdem hat es genau eine Tagestour in Regen und Matsch gebraucht, um die funkelnde Candy-Pulverung im Bereich der Kontaktstellen mit Hose und Knien stumpf zu scheuern.


Vor der Ausfahrt dah das so schön aus.






(Fotos vom matt gescheuerten Zustand habe ich nicht)

Hab mich dann eine Woche lang geärgert und danach einfach beschlossen, dass ein Streitross auch Narben der gefochtenen Schlachten mit Stolz tragen darf.


----------



## siebenacht (4. März 2014)

wenn dann gibt es nur kleine Kritikpunkte am Swoop 175:
- die schlechte Zugverlegung unter dem Tretlager, besser wäre über dem Tretlager, da der Zug so besser geschützt ist und auch kürzer (direkter) verlegt ist
- keine innen verlegte Züge, macht den Zugtausch nur unnötig schwerer, insbesondere bei einer Panne unterwegs, bringt auch keinen Vorteil gegenüber dem auf dem Unterrohr verlegten Zug, wenn innen verlegt, dann nur in der Kettenstrebe (hier haben Liteville oder Trek gute Lösungen)
- keine Zug- bzw. Bremsschlauchverlegung an der Seite des Unterrohrs,
- keinen FSA-Steuersatz mit dem unnötig hochbauenden konischen Spacer, sondern den Acrossteuersatz wie beim Swoop 190 oder 210,
- kürzer Vorbau (40 beim 18''),
- kurzes bzw. mittleres Schaltwerk, bei Zweifach-Kurbel braucht man keinen langen Schaltkäfig, ist nur anfälliger für Felsen und Stöckchen,
- eine Variostütze mit mindestens 150mm Versenkung,
- mehrere Farbvarianten mit einmal komplett schwarz,
- für 2016 vielleicht eine Variante mit 27,5'' am Vorderrad

Gruss 78


----------



## cemetery (4. März 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Also die Haltbarkeit hängt von der Art und Weise und der Qualität der Pulverbeschichtung ab. Vielleicht hat Radon ja eine haltbare Möglichkeit.
> Aber, ich habe da beim dunkelrot candy genau wie du auch so meine Bedenken....auch wenn ich das SE selber todschick finde.
> 
> Hab mein Eigenbau-Hardtail hier vor Ort von einem Fachbetrieb in dormant rot (also rotes Basispulver welches dann in das Klarlack-Deckpulver einwandert und diesen candy Effekt erzeugt) pulvern lassen.
> ...



Je nachdem welcher Lack verwendet wird kann es schon mal ein einige Wochen dauern bis der Lack seine endgültige Härte erreicht.

Ich denke bei einem neuen Bike wäre es einen Versuch wert den Rahmen mit einer Nanoversiegelung zu behandeln.



siebenacht schrieb:


> - kurzes bzw. mittleres Schaltwerk, bei Zweifach-Kurbel braucht man keinen langen Schaltkäfig, ist nur anfälliger für Felsen und Stöckchen



Also rein rechnerisch reicht beim XT Schaltwerk das mittlere auch bei der Zweifachkurbel nicht. Zumindest nicht in der Kombination.

Was die Farbvarianten angeht. Zwei je Modellvariante wäre wirklich schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## Stoertebiker (4. März 2014)

Hab mich dann eine Woche lang geärgert und danach einfach beschlossen, dass ein Streitross auch Narben der gefochtenen Schlachten mit Stolz tragen darf.[/quote]

So isses!
Ein MTB ohne Kratzer oder Lackabplatzer ist wie nen Schiff was noch nicht zu Wasser gelassen wurde!


----------



## cemetery (4. März 2014)

Ist am Swoop eigentlich ein 31,8 oder 35er Lenker verbaut? Die technischen Daten schweigen sich darüber irgendwie aus.

@haekel72 - Danke


----------



## haekel72 (4. März 2014)

31,8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enduro1708 (4. März 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Man kann die Lyrik dauerhaft auf 160mm traveln.
> Eine U-turn Funktion oder dergleichen hat die RC AIR 170 aber nicht, wenn du das meinst.
> Ich drehe bergauf einfach die Druckstufe zu und ab dafür.



Nochmal kurz zur Gabel vom Swoop 175 7:

Auf der Rock Shox HP hab ich folgendes gelesen:

*Specifications for Lyrik RC
FEDERWEGDual Position Air: 160-130mm, Solo Air: 170/160mm, Coil: 170/160mm
*

Die gibts ja mit 160 und 170 mm. Beziehen sich die 160-130mm nur auf die Gabel mit 160mm Federweg, oder kann man's bei der Swoop 175 Gabel auch auf 130 runterdämpfen ?

Screenshot: www.dropbox.com/s/75u8qc7b75yz6ev/lyrik.JPG


----------



## Themeankitty (4. März 2014)

Die Lyric RC im Swoop 7.0 hat 170mm, und kann man nicht runter traveln (Soloair)
Die Dual Position kann man von 160mm auf 130mm traveln


----------



## enduro1708 (4. März 2014)

okay, danke! jetzt weiß ich das auch


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. März 2014)

Gerade hab ich eine erste grosse Inspektion an meinem swoop gemacht. Vorab: Das Rad wurde nicht mit Hochdruckreiniger vergewaltigt und beim Schrauben weiss ich nach 25 Jahren Selbstbau schon, was man wie macht. Ich wusste auch, worauf ich mich beim Versenderrad einlasse. Nachfolgende Zusammenfassung ist also absolut wertfrei von mir. Leute mit 2 linken Händen mögen aber evtl. Schlüsse daraus ableiten.

- unteres Steuerlager reif für die Tonne. Laufflächen und Kugeln zeigen Spuren von pitting. lager ist komplett mit Dreck geflutet. Dichtscheibe entfernt, Lager ausgewaschen, komplett neue Fettfüllung, Dichtscheibe geschlossen, eingebaut, geht für die nächsten Tage so, wegen des pittings ist aber bald ein neues Lager fällig.

- äusseres Lager der KeFü-Rolle komplett fest, und ich meine komplett. Seltsam, da so ein 2RS Lager sich so schnell verabschiedet. Neue IBU Lager sind bestellt.

- Hinterbau Verschraubungen hatten sich nach der ersten Fahrt damals alle gelöst, wurden mit niedrigfester Sicherung und Drehmoment angezogen (alle bis auf die nicht ohne weiteres zugängliche Schwingenlagerschraube rechts). Diese Schrauben waren jetzt nach wie vor fest. 
Leider musste ich aber mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass sich die rechte Schwingenschraube (Sichtkontrolle mache ich vor jeder Ausfahrt) im Laufe der letzten Tagesausfahrt komplett gelöst hatte und soweit rausgedreht hatte, dass sie hinter der KeFü anlag. Zum Glück, denn wäre sie noch weiter rausgekommen, wäre sie sehr sicher abgeschert und es hätte einen grösseren Schaden am Hinterbau gegeben. Also Kurbelseite komplett demontiert, Schwingenlagerschraube raus, in der Drehbank auf Rundlauf geprüft, zum Glück noch o.k. Und dann wieder mit niedrigfester Schraubensicherung und korrektem Drehmoment eingebaut. Ich hoffe dort jetzt keine Überraschungen zu erleben.

Ansonsten gab es nicht zu tun. Lediglich über den gruselig schief und zu kurz abgesägten Gabelschaft ärgere ich mich jedesmal, wenn ich die Gabel ausbaue. Der Vorbau klemmte im Originalzustand trotz des extrem hohen zulässigen Drehmomentes für den Atlas vorbai nicht, weil die obere Klemmung schon über dem Ende des Gabelschaftes hing. Ich habe eh sofort einen anderen Vorbau verbaut und in dem Zuge einen spacer rausgenommen, um die Vorbauklemmung vollständig auf dem Gabelschaft zu haben.

Die bremse ist nach wie vor unauffällig. Abolut dicht, Kolben trotz nur mässiger Reinigung alle Leichtgängig und gleichmässig zurückstellend. Kein schleifen, Spaltmasse o.k.

Der monarch wurde noch nicht von mir gewartet, läuft mit den igus-lagern unauffällig.
Die Lyrik hatte eh sofort durch mich nen kompletten Service bekommen. Im casting so gut wie kein Schmieröl, in der Luftkammer nur nen Klecks Fett an einer Stelle wo er nix nützte. Alles altbekannt bei RS. Nach dem Service läuft die Lyrik sehr schön. Jetzt hat sie noch frisch ne MiCo DH Zugstufe und Druckstufe bekommen, mal sehen, wie sich damit fährt. Die highspeed shims scheinen mir sehr früh zu öffnen, ggf. Bekommt die Druckstufe noch ne Überarbeitung des shimstacks, mal sehen.


----------



## Sch4f (4. März 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> wenn dann gibt es nur kleine Kritikpunkte am Swoop 175:
> - die schlechte Zugverlegung unter dem Tretlager, besser wäre über dem Tretlager, da der Zug so besser geschützt ist und auch kürzer (direkter) verlegt ist
> - keine innen verlegte Züge, macht den Zugtausch nur unnötig schwerer, insbesondere bei einer Panne unterwegs, bringt auch keinen Vorteil gegenüber dem auf dem Unterrohr verlegten Zug, wenn innen verlegt, dann nur in der Kettenstrebe (hier haben Liteville oder Trek gute Lösungen)
> - keine Zug- bzw. Bremsschlauchverlegung an der Seite des Unterrohrs,
> ...


Welchen steuersatz braucht man denn von across? Wollte den fsa rauswerfen irgendwie knarzt der ab und an... lager kaputt nach ca. 800km? kann das sein?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (4. März 2014)

Kann durchaus sein. Siehe oben, mein unteres Lager ist auch fertig. Vorspannung war immer korrekt. Ich gehe von minderer Qualität aus. Werde vermutlich nen Acros einsetzen.


----------



## Sch4f (4. März 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Kann durchaus sein. Siehe oben, mein unteres Lager ist auch fertig. Vorspannung war immer korrekt. Ich gehe von minderer Qualität aus. Werde vermutlich nen Acros einsetzen.



Hatte beim Wechsel des vorbaus bei mir allerdings gesehen dass der gabelschaft sauber abgeschnitten is... Welchen steuersatz brauche ixh denn von across für mein swoop 8.0 

Ein swoop 175 8.0


----------



## cemetery (4. März 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> - Hinterbau Verschraubungen hatten sich nach der ersten Fahrt damals alle gelöst, wurden mit niedrigfester Sicherung und Drehmoment angezogen (alle bis auf die nicht ohne weiteres zugängliche Schwingenlagerschraube rechts). Diese Schrauben waren jetzt nach wie vor fest.
> Leider musste ich aber mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass sich die rechte Schwingenschraube (Sichtkontrolle mache ich vor jeder Ausfahrt) im Laufe der letzten Tagesausfahrt komplett gelöst hatte und soweit rausgedreht hatte, dass sie hinter der KeFü anlag. Zum Glück, denn wäre sie noch weiter rausgekommen, wäre sie sehr sicher abgeschert und es hätte einen grösseren Schaden am Hinterbau gegeben. Also Kurbelseite komplett demontiert, Schwingenlagerschraube raus, in der Drehbank auf Rundlauf geprüft, zum Glück noch o.k. Und dann wieder mit niedrigfester Schraubensicherung und korrektem Drehmoment eingebaut.



Also am Fahrwerk habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit Mittelfester Schraubensicherung (Loctite 243) gemacht. Unter widrigsten Bedingungen ist es zwar schon mal passiert das eine Schraube trotzdem minimales kaum sichtbares Spiel hatte, aber weiter raus gekommen ist bis jetzt noch keine. Gleichzeitig ist aber die Demontage immer noch unproblematisch. Vom Kraftaufwand vergleichbar mit selbstsichernden Muttern.


----------



## onefoot-x (4. März 2014)

Hey, 

das Swoop 210 macht mich doch sehr an. Allerdings ist der Reach in Größe M doch ordentlich (1,80, SL 83).
Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem bzw. schon bestellt in Größe S oder M? 
Ich würde gerne das Swoop 190/210  probesitzen (Raum Stuttgart, ich fahr dafür aber auch gerne ein paar Kilometer, sollte nur nicht weiter als Bonn sein )

Mfg


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. März 2014)

onefoot-x schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> das Swoop 210 macht mich doch sehr an. Allerdings ist der Reach in Größe M doch ordentlich (1,80, SL 83).
> Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem bzw. schon bestellt in Größe S oder M?
> ...


 Auf jedem Fall M der Rahmen fällt kompakter aus als Geos es erscheinen lassen . Alle WC Fahrer von 180-184 wählen L. oder
der Swoop 175. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (5. März 2014)

> Also am Fahrwerk habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit Mittelfester Schraubensicherung (Loctite 243) gemacht.



Ja, hab ich auch da. Habs erstmal mit der niedrigfesten und korrektem Anzugsmoment probiert und bisher scheint das ausreichend zu sein. Ich behalte es aber im Auge. Wenn sich was lösen sollte, kommt mittelfest dran.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. März 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich auch da. Habs erstmal mit der niedrigfesten und korrektem Anzugsmoment probiert und bisher scheint das ausreichend zu sein. Ich behalte es aber im Auge. Wenn sich was lösen sollte, kommt mittelfest dran.


 Hallo die Schraube sollte mittelfest Gesichert sein besonders die auf der rechten Seite aber!!! Schöner Rahmen ist er
Gelötet super. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (5. März 2014)

> Hallo die Schraube sollte mittelfest Gesichert sein besonders die auf der rechten Seite



Bei mir war werksmäßig keine Schraubensicherung zu erkennen. Durch die gelöste Schraube war Dreck und Wasser eingelaufen, kann also sein, dass es einfach nur nicht mehr zu erkennen war.
Danke für den Hinweis, werde sie dann heute Abend nochmal ausbauen und auf mittelfest gehen.


Nur damit kein flascher Eindruck entsteht: Ich bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden mit dem 175er swoop, das Preis Leistungs-Verhältnis passt auch. Man sollte halt nur immer mal ein Auge auf alle Verschraubungen werfen und sich nicht davor scheuen, selber hier und da Hand anzulegen. Mache ich sowieso, habe ich kein Problem mit. 
Für Leute, die nicht auf sowas achten und ein Rad bei jeder klappernden Schraube zum nächsten Radladen bringen müssen, ist das halt eher suboptimal.





> Schöner Rahmen ist er Gelötet super.


Danke. Nein, diesen hab ich hauptsächlich geschweißt. (normalerweise löte ich fillet-brazed, war bei dem aber zu faul)
Lediglich im Tretlagerbereich habe ich erst geschweißt und die Versteifung dann wegen besserer Kerbdetailausbildung gelötet (Messing).


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. März 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Bei mir war werksmäßig keine Schraubensicherung zu erkennen. Durch die gelöste Schraube war Dreck und Wasser eingelaufen, kann also sein, dass es einfach nur nicht mehr zu erkennen war.
> Danke für den Hinweis, werde sie dann heute Abend nochmal ausbauen und auf mittelfest gehen.
> 
> 
> ...


 Lass mal die leichte und Beobachte es.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (5. März 2014)

Ein und Ausbau ist ja schnell gemacht.

Ich mache eh vor jeder Fahrt (meist auch danach beim waschen) Sicht- und Fühlkontrolle aller maßgebenden Verschraubungspunkte und die Hand geht auch immer automatisch einmal zum Hinterbau und prüft seitliches Spiel.


----------



## tane (5. März 2014)

@swoop 190: schade, daß keine 2-fach-kurbel (damit wärs vlt tourentauglich??? gewicht scheint ja <15kg zu sein); geodaten fehlen auch...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (5. März 2014)

Also ich sehe die Geodaten des Swoop 190.
Und für mein Empfinden ist aus der Geo recht deutlich ersichtlich, dass das Gerät auch mit 2fach Kurbel kein Tourenbike wird.
Dafür ist das 175er ausgelegt.

Und wie kommst du darauf, dass das 190er unter 15 kg sei ? Die Angabe ist 15,9kg.
Meines Wissens meist für nen S oder M Rahmen und i.d.R. ohne Pedale (so war es zumindest nach Eigenwägung bei m einem 175er).
Mit Pedalen ist wohl ehe 16 bis 16,kg fürs 190er realistisch, was ja auch vollkommen o.k. für so ein Rad ist.


----------



## tane (5. März 2014)

ich seh keine geodaten, & fürs 9.0 seh ich 14,7kg, das sind 300gr mehr als beim 175 9SE:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-190-9.0-20245/wg_id-156
das aussehen des sattelrohres legt allerdings deine interpretation sehr nahe...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (5. März 2014)

Okay, Du sprichst vom Gewicht des 9.0, ich hatte beim 7.0 geguckt.

Geometriedaten sind doch bei Radon direkt ganz einfach zu finden:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-190-9-0_id_25193_.htm

Die gegenüber dem 175er vermutlich deutlich schlechtere bis nahezu nicht vorhanden Tourenfähigkeit leite ich aus den Geometriedaten ab. Insbesondere Kettenstrebenläne und Lenkwinkel. Das dürfte beim Klettern schon nervig sein. Der Sitzwinkel lässt für mich erstmal wenig Aussage zu, weil das wohl der effektive Sitzwinkel ist, aber nicht angegeben ist, bei welcher Sitzhöhe. Bei so stark nach hinten geneigten Sitzrohren ergibt sich bei starkem Sattelauszug ja ein flacher effektiver Sitzwinkel. 

So deute ich auch den Text bei Radon zu den swoops:


> Auch wenn das Radon Swoop 175 bei der gebotenen Stabilität ein gewisses Mehrgewicht gegenüber CC-orientierten Fullys mitbringt, hat es trotzdem noch eingeschränkte Uphilltauglichkeiten. Deshalb haben wir die Swoop 175 Series teils mit Federwegs-variablen Gabeln versehen.
> 
> Beim Swoop 190 und 210 liegt der Focus ganz auf der Downhillperformance.



Jeder versteht was anderes unter Tour und auch die Leidensfähigkeit ist anders.
Mehr als mein 175er Swoop würde ich aber nicht auf Tour bewegen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (5. März 2014)

Sollte das Swoop nicht erst KW18 verfügbar sein  Im Shop steht es jetzt auf einmal als "Sofort verfügbar". Genauso wie alle Slide 160er.


----------



## tane (5. März 2014)

am telefon hats auch grad geheissen "ja is da, zahlen, nächste woche hast dus!" ...& bevor ich die überweisung abschließ schau ich doch nochmals...weg sind sie..."wird für sie bestellt"...


----------



## cemetery (5. März 2014)

Ja, hab gerade gesehen. Auch alle Slide 160 sind wieder auf "Wird für sie bestellt"


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. März 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ich seh keine geodaten, & fürs 9.0 seh ich 14,7kg, das sind 300gr mehr als beim 175 9SE:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-190-9.0-20245/wg_id-156
> das aussehen des sattelrohres legt allerdings deine interpretation sehr nahe...


 Hallo nehme an das Gewicht noch nach oben geht, bei einen ersten Aufbauten hatte ich in L ein Gewicht von 15,6kg mit H D
Gravity und der sollte es bei so einen Bike schon sein. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. März 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Okay, Du sprichst vom Gewicht des 9.0, ich hatte beim 7.0 geguckt.
> 
> Geometriedaten sind doch bei Radon direkt ganz einfach zu finden:
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-190-9-0_id_25193_.htm
> ...


 Hallo das 190er 9.0 geht noch sehr Eingeschränkt für Touren aber das 175er besonders 8.0+9.0 sind mit den richtigen Reifen
sehr gut für Touren geeignet wenn man sich einen anderen Fahrstiehl aneignet alles möglichst konstanter Geschwindigkeit im
Sitzen fahren, sehr gut Beschrieben ist das Bike im neuen Freeride Test. Das 6.0 ist mehr als Spielmobil Aufgebaut das 7.0 so in der Mitte.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. März 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> wenn dann gibt es nur kleine Kritikpunkte am Swoop 175:
> - die schlechte Zugverlegung unter dem Tretlager, besser wäre über dem Tretlager, da der Zug so besser geschützt ist und auch kürzer (direkter) verlegt ist
> - keine innen verlegte Züge, macht den Zugtausch nur unnötig schwerer, insbesondere bei einer Panne unterwegs, bringt auch keinen Vorteil gegenüber dem auf dem Unterrohr verlegten Zug, wenn innen verlegt, dann nur in der Kettenstrebe (hier haben Liteville oder Trek gute Lösungen)
> - keine Zug- bzw. Bremsschlauchverlegung an der Seite des Unterrohrs,
> ...


 Hallo jetzt habe ich noch 20 Minuten um deine Fragen hoffentlich zu Beantworten .
Zu der Zugführung an den 15er Swoops und Slides werden die Brems und Reverb Leitungen auf den Unterrohr geführt. Bei
den 16er arbeiten wir an einer anderen Lösung.																										  Hoffe auch der Acos wird Std.
Kürzerer Vorbau müsste möglich sein bin auch für 35-45mm.
Mittleres Schaltwerk und zweifach Umwerfer sollten bei 15er ok gehen.
Reverb 150 sind ab 15 Std .
Farben sind bei Radon nicht meine Baustelle da sind wir so ganz Gegensätzlicher Ansicht das ich da nicht Passe.
Es wird für 15 ein Bike mit der 160er Pike und ein 27,5" Vorderrad geben aber in ganz kleiner Stückzahl die Bonner
haben mich für ganz schön  Irre gehalten .Für 16 habe ich erheblich Änderungen vorgesehen in
26 oder 27,5" das Entscheiden wir im Mai Juni. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (6. März 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das 6.0 ist mehr als Spielmobil Aufgebaut


 
Wie ist ein "Spielmobil" bitte zu verstehen?


----------



## BODOPROBST (6. März 2014)

Jakten schrieb:


> Wie ist ein "Spielmobil" bitte zu verstehen?


 Das mit den Spielmobil ist so zu verstehen das wir hier versucht haben ein Robustes günstiges Bike für
junge Biker auf die Räder zu stellen das aber nicht den gleichen Ansprüchen gerecht wird wie das 8.0 + 9.0.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Jakten (6. März 2014)

Also liege ich mit geringen Ansprüchen als Einsteiger, auch wenn ich kein "junger Biker" bin, richtig mit dem 6.0?


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (6. März 2014)

Aber bitte auch IMMER eine Version für 26" mit im Angebot führen...auch mit Pike.


Grüße


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. März 2014)




----------



## tane (6. März 2014)

...ja ehhhh! & wann sind sie eeeeeendlich da?????


----------



## yoger83 (7. März 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo jetzt habe ich noch 20 Minuten um deine Fragen hoffentlich zu Beantworten .
> Zu der Zugführung an den 15er Swoops und Slides werden die Brems und Reverb Leitungen auf den Unterrohr geführt. Bei
> den 16er arbeiten wir an einer anderen Lösung.																										  Hoffe auch der Acos wird Std.
> Kürzerer Vorbau müsste möglich sein bin auch für 35-45mm.
> ...


@BODOPROBST Gehört zwar nicht hier rein, aber was wird im 29"-Bereich kommen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. März 2014)

An all die Swoop-interessierten: 

Es gibt noch Plätze fürs Radon Testival Finale Ligure! 

3 Tage rundum sorglos, Du bringst dich selbst, eine Zahnbürste und Deinen Helm mit, wir sorgen zusammen mit den Jungs von ride.happy für den Rest! Swoops und Trails vom Feinsten unter der Fühlingssonne des Südens! Wo sonst könnt ihr für drei Tage die Bikes eurer Begierde testen und die Unterschiede verschiedener Specs und Setups miteinander vergleichen... 

Es lohnt sich!

Infos und Anmeldung: http://ridehappy.de/radon.html


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. März 2014)




----------



## BODOPROBST (7. März 2014)

yoger83 schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST Gehört zwar nicht hier rein, aber was wird im 29"-Bereich kommen?


Hallo solang die Laufräder nicht die nötige Torsionsfestigkeit auch für Fahrer über 95kg haben werden Bikes für Extremeres
Fahren Außenseiter bleiben , bis jetzt gibt es im Felgenbereich nur wenige Carbonfelgen die recht gute Seitensteifigkeit haben.
Als


yoger83 schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST Gehört zwar nicht hier rein, aber was wird im 29"-Bereich kommen?


 Wir werden für 2016 den Swoop 175 eine Intensive Überarbeitung zukommen lassen, dabei werden wir alle 3 Radgrößen Testen . Aber ganz Unvoreingenommen sehe wir die Chancen wohl momentan etwa 26-30%  27,5-60% 29-10% der Grund
die bisher Unzureichende Laufräder die ich bei einen AM grade noch für 100kg Gesamtgewicht bei den besten Laufrädern frei
geben würde ( Man kann nicht jedes Bike mit 500.-€ Carbon Felgen Aufbauen ).Ist natürlich Stand Heute. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLTROY (7. März 2014)

Heute zerlegt nach 3 Monaten hmmm was sagt ihr? Hab so ein knacken zeitweise. 

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1578341?in=user 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cemetery (8. März 2014)

Nach langem überlegen hab ich jetzt auch das 8.0 SE bestellt. Farbe war zwar nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl, aber die Ausstattung war dann doch ausschlaggebend. Etwas bissigere Stopper drauf, vernünftige Griffe evtl. kürzerer Vorbau und noch umrüsten auf Tubeless. 

Jetzt werde ich mir die nächsten Wochen noch Gedanken machen wie ich den Lack vernünftig versiegle. Das Schlachtross soll ja nicht gleich nach ein paar Einsätzen aussehen wie ein geschundener Ackergaul


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (9. März 2014)

> Heute zerlegt nach 3 Monaten hmmm was sagt ihr? Hab so ein knacken zeitweise.



Also Spuren der Kassette im Alufreilauf sind normal. Da braucht es nicht 3 Monate sondern genu einen beherzten Pedalantritt und dann sieht der nach 30 Sekunden so aus. Ist normal.

Das sollte aber nicht die Ursache für ein Knacken sein.


----------



## Bassbauch (9. März 2014)

hallo Leute.ich bin schon länger dabei hab aber immer nur mitgelesen.
 ich bin auf der suche nach einem enduro und schwanke zwischen spezialeis enduro comp 26 und dem swoop 175 7.0
wie ist denn die verarbeitung des swoop und die sitzposition?
Ich habe fahrfertig 110 kg bei 180cm Grösse und 86cm Schrittlänge,
zu was für einen Rahmen würdet ihr raten. Ich möchte eher aufrecht sitzen


----------



## siebenacht (10. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> ..
> Also rein rechnerisch reicht beim XT Schaltwerk das mittlere auch bei der Zweifachkurbel nicht. Zumindest nicht in der Kombination.
> ...


Würde aber sicherlich trotzdem funktionieren, man muss nur die Kettenlänge ganz genau beachten (inkl. Berücksichtigung der vollen Einfederung des Hinterbaus, da dabei beim Viergelenker der Abstand zwischen Hinterradachse und Tretlager länger ist). Fahre auf einem anderen Bike ein mittleres Schaltwerk sogar mit Dreifachkurbel 42-32-22 (und hinten 11-32) und das funktioniert bestens, wobei man bei Dreifachkurbel natürlich die Extremschaltungen nicht fährt. Bei meinem Swoop mit der Kombi 36-22 vorne und 11-32 hinten passt das zumindest rechnerisch und da ist auch noch genug Luft. Ein 36er Ritzel hinten braucht man sowieso nicht, wenn man vorne ein 22er oder 24er Kettenblatt hat. Da fällt man ja eher um.



Sch4f schrieb:


> Welchen steuersatz braucht man denn von across? Wollte den fsa rauswerfen irgendwie knarzt der ab und an... lager kaputt nach ca. 800km? kann das sein?


Ich denke mal den gleichen wie beim Swoop 190: Acros AZX taper. Vielleicht vorher mal bei Radon bzw. Bike-Discount anrufen. Der FSA-Steuersatz sollte nach 800 km aber noch nicht defekt sein, vielleicht einfach Gabel ausbauen, Steuersatz säubern und mit Fett einbauen. Dabei kann man ja gleich die Lager prüfen. Manchmal knarzen aber auch die Steuersatzschalen im Steuerrohr, dann hilft vielleicht Kriechöl (Brunox) dazwischen.

Gruß 78


----------



## siebenacht (10. März 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo jetzt habe ich noch 20 Minuten um deine Fragen hoffentlich zu Beantworten .
> Zu der Zugführung an den 15er Swoops und Slides werden die Brems und Reverb Leitungen auf den Unterrohr geführt. Bei
> den 16er arbeiten wir an einer anderen Lösung.																										  Hoffe auch der Acos wird Std.
> Kürzerer Vorbau müsste möglich sein bin auch für 35-45mm.
> ...


Na dann bin ich mal gespannt, danke für die Antwort.
Aber eigentlich bin ich ja mit meinem Swoop 175 aus 2013 mit meinen eigenen Veränderungen sehr zufrieden.
Gruß 78


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (10. März 2014)

> Der FSA-Steuersatz sollte nach 800 km aber noch nicht defekt sein, vielleicht einfach Gabel ausbauen, Steuersatz säubern und mit Fett einbauen. Dabei kann man ja gleich die Lager prüfen. Manchmal knarzen aber auch die Steuersatzschalen im Steuerrohr, dann hilft vielleicht Kriechöl (Brunox) dazwischen.



Doch kann er scheinbar wohl. Siehe oben, bei mir auch. Lager aufgemacht (Dichtung entfernt), mit Waschbenzing gespült, Pitting an Kugeln und Lauffläche vorgefunden, notdürftig mit neuem Fett befüllt und wieder geschlossen. So wir das Lager gefahren, bis demnächst ein neues kommt.


----------



## Bassbauch (10. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir denn keiner helfen?


----------



## Sash84 (10. März 2014)

Bassbauch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, kann mir denn keiner helfen?


Hola
Also ich bin mit dem 6er bisher sehr zufrieden was vom Rahmen her ja identisch mit dem 7er ist. 
Von der Größe sollte dir wohl m/18" ganz gut stehen. Aber das ist genau wie die Sitzposition etwas Geschmackssache und auch abhängig davon was du primär machen willst. 
Aber selber draufsetzen und testen kann man nicht ersetzen was bei Versendern halt ein Nachteil ist. Aber vllt findest du ja nen Händler der die auch vertreibt? Schau doch mal auf der Radon Seite. 
Auch wenn es dir jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht sooo sehr geholfen hat hast du jetzt immerhin eine Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CQB (11. März 2014)

Sooooo es ist KW 11 und meine Zeigefinger fangen langsam aber sicher das Zucken an ! Die Spannung steigt


----------



## cemetery (11. März 2014)

"Nur  noch" 7 Wochen...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. März 2014)

Um jetzt mal Klarheit bezüglich der Lieferdaten der Swoops 190/210 zu schaffen:

Das Swoop 190 7.0 ist fertig in der KW12,
das Swoop 190 9.0 ist bereits da,
das Swoop 210 7.0 ist fertig in der KW12 und
das Swoop 210 9.0 ist ebenfalls fertig in der KW 12.

Ab kommender Woche werden die Modelle dann ausgeliefert, das Swoop 190 9.0 sogar schon ab dieser Woche!


----------



## Radon-Bikes (11. März 2014)

ACHTUNG: Radon Shuttle nach Finale Ligure!

Du willst nach Finale Ligure zum Radon Testival, um die Swoops zu testen, weißt aber nicht, wie Du dort hin kommst? Wir haben die Lösung:

Buche einen Platz in unserem Radon Shuttle!

Wir holen Dich am Donnerstag, 24.04. entweder in Bonn (Hbf, 9.00 Uhr), in Frankfurt (Hbf, 11.00 Uhr) oder in Stuttgart (Hbf, 13.30 Uhr) ab und bringen Dich am Dienstag, 29.04. wieder dort hin zurück. Das Beste ist: die Fahrt ist für Dich komplett kostenlos, es fallen nur zwei Hotelübernachtungen zusätzlich an (2x35,–EUR inkl. Frühstück).

Die Buchung des Radon-Shuttle ist als Option auf der Anmelde-Page von ride.happy möglich. Wähle einfach "radon.testival mit an/abreise". Schnell anmelden: Nur 8 freie Plätze im Shuttle!

Dein Vorteil: Du musst nicht selbst fahren, kannst Dich während der Fahrt gemütlich entspannen und beginnst das Testival frisch und ausgeruht! Weitere Infos und die Anmeldung zum Radon Testival gibt es hier:

http://ridehappy.de/radon.html


----------



## Teppie (11. März 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Um jetzt mal Klarheit bezüglich der Lieferdaten der Swoops 190/210 zu schaffen:
> 
> Das Swoop 190 7.0 ist fertig in der KW12,
> das Swoop 190 9.0 ist bereits da,
> ...



Und wann werden die Slides 160 Carbon geliefert?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9100 met Tapatalk


----------



## LosNatas (12. März 2014)

Hallo,
ich überlege mir das Swoop 210 zu kaufen.
Nur macht mir die Oberrohrlänge etwas zu schaffen, ich finde sie etwas lang und weiß nicht welche Größe
ich nehmen soll?
Ich bin 175cm Groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82cm.

Das Rad wird zu 90% im Bikepark genutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (12. März 2014)

Hat das Swoop 175 7.0 offiziell eine Bikeparkfreigabe?


----------



## Sash84 (12. März 2014)

Laut der Einteilung ja. 
Meine ich vor wenigen Tagen erst gelesen zu haben. 
Enduro - >Bikepark


----------



## cemetery (12. März 2014)

Auszug aus der Bedienungsanleitung





Die vollständige Anleitung findest du auf der Radon Seite im Download Bereich.


----------



## kilsen (13. März 2014)

Sers, ist bei den 175 Swoops ne Rahmenschutzfolie angebracht?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (14. März 2014)

Ich hab mein 7.0er gerade nicht zur Hand. Aber ich meine die rechte Kettenstrebe und das Unterrohr von unten sind werksmäßig foliert, wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopf habe.

Ich hatte auf die Kettenstrebe noch 2 zusätzliche Lagen Folie gezogen, hat aber trotzdem nicht gereicht (silberne Einschlagmacken von der Kette auf der schwarzen Strebe). Habe die Strebe nun mit Schlauch umwickelt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (14. März 2014)

Ja, es ist eine Rahmenschutzfolie am Unterrohr und an der Kettenstrebe angebracht!


----------



## kRoNiC (14. März 2014)

Welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr bei 1,82 und 84cm Schrittlänge empfehlen für ein Swoop 175?


----------



## haekel72 (14. März 2014)

Ich habe genau deine Werte und fahre den L Rahmen. Mir passt das! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001


----------



## wurstikal (14. März 2014)

ich hab mit genau den werten das M und es passt auch  also ich denke er ist eine frage was du hauptsächlich fahren willst. mehr touren = L mehr bergab und action = M, da wendiger, wobei ich mit dem M auch schon eine 80km tour hinter mir hab ohne probleme


----------



## LaughingBuddha (14. März 2014)

Hey Leute, habe mich jetzt (innerlich ) für das swoop 190 7.0 entschieden. Meine letzte Frage zu dem Bike wäre jetzt noch ob ich mit dem 190er auch meine kleine (20km) waldstrecke abreißen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (14. März 2014)

Können sicher, die Frage ist je nachdem eher willst du dir das antun. Aber um das genauer sagen zu können wären Details zur Strecke sicher von Vorteil.


----------



## LaughingBuddha (14. März 2014)

Ich "überwinde" so ungefähr 300 Höhenmeter und ich fahre zu 70% im Wald und zu 30 % auf der Straße


----------



## ofi (15. März 2014)

Ich hab einen original aufs Swoop abgestimmten Monarch+ R abzugeben. klick


----------



## kilsen (15. März 2014)

Passt so beim swoop mit den Adaptern? PM6 vorne+hinten 203mm
Danke schonmal!!!
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...MRT66-Modell-2014--23953{59}1172{60}1178.html


----------



## cemetery (15. März 2014)

Welche Gabel? Rock Shox oder Fox?


----------



## kilsen (15. März 2014)

cemetery schrieb:


> Welche Gabel? Rock Shox oder Fox?


Fox


----------



## cemetery (15. März 2014)

Dann hast du an der Gabel direkt PM8, also 203mm für PM8 ohne Adapter. Hinten PM7, also 203mm und Adapter für PM7.


----------



## Sash84 (17. März 2014)

Falls jemand mal einen Swoop 175 6.0er Rahmen in Größe S oder M entweder abzugeben hat, irgendwo einen günstig sieht oder gegen einen in Größe L tauschen will kann er/sie sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## Stoertebiker (17. März 2014)

ich kann dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen! 
ist dir der L rahmen zu groß? 
wie groß bistn du und was für ne Schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (17. März 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Falls jemand mal einen Swoop 175 6.0er Rahmen in Größe S oder M entweder abzugeben hat, irgendwo einen günstig sieht oder gegen einen in Größe L tauschen will kann er/sie sich gerne bei mir melden.




Ein L kaufen und ein S suchen????? Haben wir das verbockt?


----------



## Sash84 (17. März 2014)

@ChrisStahl 
@Stoertebiker 
Danke der Nachfrage. Hab ne 82er Schrittlänge bei etwa 1,74 Körpergröße.
Das da ein M besser wäre oder, wie in meinem Fall wenn der Bock primär bergab genutzt werden soll sogar über ein S nachgedacht werden könnte, wusste ich auch schon beim Kauf. Aber da ich das Bike extrem günstig bekommen hab und zumindest die Oberrohrlänge durch einen kurzen Vorbau und einen leicht nach vorne verschobenen Sattel schon ganz gut ausgeglichen werden konnte, stört mich aktuell eigtl nur noch, dass es etwas niedriger sein könnte um sich noch sicherer zu fühlen, wenn man mal ungeplant absteigen muss o. ä.
Zwischen s->m->l sind zwar jeweils nur 2 cm Unterschied am Oberrohr und Sattelrohr aber gerade letzteres käme mir spätestens wenn ich die Variostütze dran mache (noch mal etwa 2-3cm mehr Mindestabstand zur Sattelklemme) entgegen.
Saß am Samstag noch mal auf dem 175 7.0er in 18 und das war wohl etwas besser aber laut Berater sollte ich mit GROB 600-700 Euro bei Radon nur für den Rahmen rechnen. 
Hab es also nicht wirklich eilig und bereue den Kauf in keinster weise.

Aber kann ja durchaus sein, dass sich jemand ein evtl. zu kleines Rad geholt hat, einen neuen Rahmen holt oder sonst was macht und deswegen seinen nicht mehr gebrauchen kann. 

PS: Bremse wurde am Wochenende hinten auf 203 aufgerüstet, danke noch mal an @Sch4f . Passt alles perfekt!
PPS: Lediglich den Mudguard hinten muss ich noch mal etwas mehr zurechtbiegen. Aktuell ist, wenn ich vorne auf dem kleinen Blatt fahre, kaum noch Platz zwischen Kette und Mudguard, wobei der auch nciht viel weiter umgebogen werden kann weil dann schon die Reifen kommen.


----------



## ride2befree (17. März 2014)

hab mir nun auch endlich mein swoop 6.0 bestellt.


mit wie viel NM wird die lenkerklemmung festgezogen?


----------



## tane (17. März 2014)

"erstaufbau"...


----------



## cemetery (17. März 2014)

ride2befree schrieb:


> mit wie viel NM wird die lenkerklemmung festgezogen?











ride2befree schrieb:


> muss an der gabel oder dämpfer noch was eingestellt werden? (evtl mit ner dämpferpume)?



Wenn du es nicht schon mit einem Grundsetup bestellt hast dann musst du das natürlich selbst erst mal machen. Dämpferpumpe wäre da dann schon von Vorteil. Gehört aber meiner Meinung nach sowieso zu jeder guten Grundausstattung falls du noch keine hast.

Ansonsten würde ich einfach mal noch alle Schraubverbindungen grob nachprüfen ob auch wirklich alles angezogen ist. Sollte zwar alles fest sein, aber Kontrolle ist ja bekanntlich besser als Vertrauen  

Nach Möglichkeit aber nicht einen 1 Meter langen Schlüssel dafür nehmen


----------



## CQB (21. März 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Um jetzt mal Klarheit bezüglich der Lieferdaten der Swoops 190/210 zu schaffen:
> 
> Das Swoop 190 7.0 ist fertig in der KW12,
> das Swoop 190 9.0 ist bereits da,
> ...



Immer noch aktuell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaughingBuddha (21. März 2014)

Hey Leute,
Ich habe vor mir das swoop 190 7.0 zu kaufen (war schon bei h&s und da gab's es nur noch in S  )
Hat das gute stück schon jemand in der Garage stehen und kann mir sage wie es sich so fährt?


----------



## john081 (23. März 2014)

Gibt es Swoop-Fahrer mit über 1,90m Körpergröße hier, die mit dem Bike auch 30-50km Touren fahren und ein wenig über Ihre Erfahrungen berichten können?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. März 2014)

Bin 191. Hab nen Swoop 175-7.0

Grabe mal mein post von Seite 14 aus.



> Also ich habs auch erst seit November und durch den schlammigen Boden sind Touren ja derzeit kräftezehrender.
> 
> Ich fahr als Hausrunde meist so um 3h, ca. 40km, um 1200hm.
> Mit 2.5er Baron vorne und CM2.4 oder MM hinten (mit MM ist es schon hart).
> ...


----------



## HLCity (23. März 2014)

Kann jemand mit einem Swoop 175 8.0 mal bitte berichten ob die Distanzscheiben an der Kurbel genauso angeordnet sind



 Linke Seite



 Antriebsseite Rechts


----------



## beat_junkie (24. März 2014)

Jupp81 schrieb:


> Gibt es Swoop-Fahrer mit über 1,90m Körpergröße hier, die mit dem Bike auch 30-50km Touren fahren und ein wenig über Ihre Erfahrungen berichten können?



Meld mich mal. Hab zwar nen 2013er swoop aber zählt hoff ich auch. Geht für touren einwandfrei.


----------



## Jan89 (24. März 2014)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Meld mich mal. Hab zwar nen 2013er swoop aber zählt hoff ich auch. Geht für touren einwandfrei.



Bin zwar "nur" 1,89 aber Touren kann man locker auch 70km und 2000hm fahren.
Bei entsprechender Schrittlänge reicht da natürlich die Reverb mit 125mm nicht aus vll. tausche ich meine gegen eine Mevoloc

Gruß Jan


----------



## KILLTROY (25. März 2014)

Also ich habe bei meinem Swoop 175 7.0 schon das Lager hinten in der Nabe Zerstört  hat schon erhebliches Spiel an der Rechten seite und das nach 4 Monaten, bin den Winter durchgefahren und das viele waschen war wohl auch nicht so gut grrrrr


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. März 2014)

Ist ärgerlich, ohne Frage.
Passiert bei Industrielagern aber schonmal. So zumindest meine Erfahrung mit diversen Hopes, Novatecs und anderen.
Mal halten sie ewig, und mal verrecken sie nach der 2. Ausfahrt.
Wenn man es selber tauschen kann, ist das ja nicht wild. Ersatz kostet ja kein Vermögen.


----------



## KILLTROY (25. März 2014)

Ich komme ja aus der Motorrad Branche aber was ich weiss braucht man hier zum abzeihen wieder mal Spezialwerzeug Abzeiher und co.  also ich will hier nicht mit Gewalt rangehen ^^


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. März 2014)

Ich habe den DT Laufradsatz sofort rausgeschmissen bei mir, ich weiß also nicht genau, wie das dort aussieht. Glaube aber kaum, dass der anders ist als die anderen gängigen Industrielager-Nabenkörper.

Bei den Hopes, Novatecs und diversen anderen, wo ich bisher die Lager getauscht habe, brauchte man keinen Abzieher.
Die Haupt-Lager sitzen nur von beiden Seiten im Nabenkörper. Man schlägt einfach die Achse samt einem Lager raus und dann von innen das andere Lager zur anderen Seite. (ähnlich sieht das im Freilauf aus, können einfach ausgeschlagen werden)

Neue 2RS-Lager (in den Novatecs sind werksmäßig meist nur 2RU, die verrecken gerne mal schnell) in billig und gut von IBU (ca. 1 Euro das Stück) oder wenn man es sehr gut merint von SKF o.ä. für 2-4 Euro das Stück rein.

Wenn man es sich leichter machen will, Lager eben ne halbe Stunde ins Gefrierfach, dann flutschen die meist mit Kunststoffhämmerchen so rein. Oder halt passende Nuss aufsetzen und Hämmern/Pressen. (Ich hab mir Einschlaghülsen gedreht weil die Drehbank eh im Keller steht, muss man aber nicht haben)

Der letzte Tausch aller 4 Lager an ner Novatec hat letzten Samstag ca. 5 Minuten gedauert, die meiste Zeit ist dabei für Biertrinken und Quatschen mit meinem Kumpel/dem Besitzer der nabe draufgegangen. 


Kannst ja gucken, was H&S / Radon dazu sagt. Ich bin bei sowas halt immer zu faul, da groß emails hin und her zu schreiben. Geht schneller, wenn ich eben nen neues Lager reindrücke und sofort wieder fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. März 2014)

Was mir so in den Sinn kommt, wenn ich das Bild deiner Freilaufseite sehe:

Da ist im Vergleich zu meinen Naben unfassbare Verrostung zu sehen. Sehe ich in der From zum ersten mal.
Sowhl das Lager, als auch deine Freilaufverzahnung sehen ja übel aus. Dementsprechend auch kein Wunder, dass dein Lager fest ist.
Die Ursachen können vielfältig sein. Vielleicht wenig bis kein Fett im Auslieferungszustand drin.
Oder durch Reinigung (Hochdruckreiniger ausgewaschen). 

Ich sehe immer zu, dass der Freilaufeingriff gefettet ist (im gesunden Maßen, nicht todgefettet). So kommt dann an der Seite auch so gut wie kein Wasser mehr zum Lager durch. Gut gefettet passiert da auch in 4 Monaten Winterfahrbetrieb bei mir nix. Alle paar Monate guck ich mal rein, wenn das Fett weniger wird, wird nachgefettet. 

Soviel wie bei dieser Hope im Auslieferungszustand darfs schon mindestens sein.






Wenn du neue Lager einbauen solltest, spendier der Nabe ne Packung Fett an den richtigen Stellen und dann solltest du normalerweise lange keine Sorgen mehr haben. Meinen nachträglich eingebauten 2RS Lager sind alle unauffällig und halten i.d.R. mehrere Jahre.


----------



## KILLTROY (25. März 2014)

Ok ich werde es mal versuchen danke. Meine Frage nur noch zum Freilauf, da ist ja in der Nabe der Zahnring drin, geht der auch einfach mit dem Lager raus?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. März 2014)

Bei den Naben die ich bisher auf dem Tisch hatte, war das Lager kleiner als der Freiliauf-Zahnring.
Sprich, Lager habe ich ausgeschlagen, ohne irgendwas am Freiliauf-Zahnring machen zu müssen.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass man den ohne weiteres (ohne Zerstörung) rausbekommt oder rausbekommen soll, der muss ja kraftschlüssig mit dem Nabenkörper verbunden sein.


----------



## KILLTROY (25. März 2014)

Aso beide Lager gehen ihn die selber Richtung hinaus?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. März 2014)

Nein, beide Lager gehen nach aussen raus. Die Alukörper haben innen eine Schulter.

Ich hab auf die Schnelle nur das Novatec Video hier gefunden, die Naben sind aber in der Regel alle ähnlich.
(gut, meine Acros haben Nadellager im Freilauf, aber deine DT ist ziemlich sicher vom Prinzip wie die üblichen Novatecs)






DT Swiss hat Normalerweise auch Explosionszeichnungen / Einzelteilzechnungen der Naben auf der Seite. Da stehen, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, bei DT Swiss sogar die Abmessungen der Lager mit drin.

Vom Prinzip sieht deine Nabe (abgesehen vom Freilauf, die 240 hat ja nen Ratchet-Freilauf) so aus, da sieht man auch die Schultern innen:





Ausserdem sieht man die Anschläge der Achse innerhalb der Lager. Manchmal ist das auch über Distanzhülsen (meist eher im Freilauf anzutreffen) gelöst.

Wie auch immer, schlägst du die Achse zu einer Seite raus, kommt auf der Seite das Lager mit. Dann ist die Nabe offen und du kannst von innen das andere Lager nach aussen ausschlagen.


----------



## KILLTROY (25. März 2014)

Ja hier https://www.dtswiss.com/Support-de/Dokumente-Service-Videos aber ich finde leider nicht heraus welche naben die E1900 spline haben


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. März 2014)

Macht auch eigentlich nix. Ausbauen, Lager ausmessen (D, d, b), Dimensionen googlen und dann findet man sofort den Typ.


----------



## KILLTROY (25. März 2014)

Wie heißt es so schön "Versuch macht klug" ^^ ich werde berichten. Vielen Dank für deinen Input


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. März 2014)

Kein Ding.
Wenn du es erst einmal gemacht hast, wirst du sehen, dass es nicht schwer ist. 
Bei dem ganzen Rost an dem Lager wird deine Achse vermtulich schon einen "handwarmen" Schlag mit dem Kunststoffhammer (oder Hartholz unterlegen, wenn kein Schonhammer zur Hand) brauchen. Also nicht wunder, wenn es nicht geschmeidig rausflutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (26. März 2014)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei meinem Swoop 175 7.0 schon das Lager hinten in der Nabe Zerstört  hat schon erhebliches Spiel an der Rechten seite und das nach 4 Monaten, bin den Winter durchgefahren und das viele waschen war wohl auch nicht so gut grrrrr


Bitte an DT Service senden mit Einkaufsbeleg .


----------



## KILLTROY (26. März 2014)

Danke Bodo habe es aber schon zerlegt und heute kommen die neuen lager.


----------



## Bert83 (26. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier, habe aber schon immer wieder heimlich mitgelesen und mich über diverse Themen informiert. Da nun aber einen Neuanschaffung direkt bevorsteht, wollte ich mal aktiv werden 

Ich interessiere mich sehr für das Swoop 175 7.0 und habe vor allem eine Frage zur Farbe des Rades. Die Spezifikationen habe ich schon genügend gepaukt und das würde alles passen, aber das Auge "fährt" ja sozusagen auch mit, wenn man das so sagen kann 

Könnten vielleicht die Besitzer des 175 7.0 mal ein paar Bilder posten, die die Farbe realistisch abbilden? Die Produktbilder wirken oft total anders. Das wäre wirklich super und würde mir weiterhelfen, meine Entscheidung zu festigen  Ich würde nämlich einfach gerne wissen, welches grün das Rad hat. Neon/Giftgrün oder doch eher ein normales, nicht ganz so knalliges? Wie passt die Federgabel dazu (schwarz wäre mir hier lieber gewesen)?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus und freue mich auf eine rege Teilnahme an den Diskussionen hier im Forum! 
Daniel


----------



## kRoNiC (27. März 2014)

Such doch mal bei der Google Bildersuche nach Swoop 175 7.0  Sind einige dabei


----------



## KILLTROY (28. März 2014)

Schau mal hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/search?q=Swoop+175+7.0 also ich würde es als Giftgrün bezeichnen Neon ist es nicht. Ich kann keinen unterschied zum Lack der Gabel machen die Farbe ist einfach geil und sticht sofort heraus


----------



## Bert83 (28. März 2014)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Such doch mal bei der Google Bildersuche nach Swoop 175 7.0  Sind einige dabei



Außer ein paar Produkfotos von der Radon-Seite gab es vom 2014er-Modell nicht viele Bilder. Ich hatte Google vorher ja schon bemüht 

@KILLTROY: 
Vielen Dank für deine Bilder! Die Farbe is ja der Hammer!!! :O Geil! Ich denke, die Entscheidung ist nun gefallen 

Eine andere Frage technischer Natur noch: Kann man die Lyrik am 175er Swoop blockieren? Absenken geht nicht, das hab ich schon herausgefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. März 2014)

> Außer ein paar Produkfotos von der Radon-Seite gab es vom 2014er-Modell nicht viele Bilder. Ich hatte Google vorher ja schon bemüht



Also da kommen schon recht viele Bilder vom 2014er. Unter anderem auch einige von mir, aber nur mit mieser handycam.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/1-jpg.263257/
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/3-jpg.263259/

Aber auch weitere Fotos, auf denen die Farbe recht gut wiedergegeben wird.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachments/radon-swoop-175-7-0-jpg.269885/

http://bikeboard.at/_uploads/_fotos/57387_638949.jpg

UNd dann gibts von Nufanrulez hier ja auch noch nen ganzes Album
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/64968



> Eine andere Frage technischer Natur noch: Kann man die Lyrik am 175er Swoop blockieren? Absenken geht nicht, das hab ich schon herausgefunden...



Wenn du die Druckstufe der MotionControl zudrehst ist das im Grunde wie Lockout. Das ist dann bretthart. Schnell gemacht, weil die MoCo glaube ich nur 180° Drehbereich hat oder so in der Art. Habs nicht mehr so genau im Kopf, hab bei mir ne Mission Control nachgerüstet.


----------



## kRoNiC (28. März 2014)

Bert83 schrieb:


> Außer ein paar Produkfotos von der Radon-Seite gab es vom 2014er-Modell nicht viele Bilder. Ich hatte Google vorher ja schon bemüht



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Swoop+175+7.0+2014

Also bei mir werden da sogar schon Bilder von dem richtigen Bike angezeigt ohne das ich speziell auf Bildersuche gehen. Und unter Bildersuche sind genau die gleichen Bilder zu finden wie hier im MTB-News


----------



## Themeankitty (28. März 2014)

Lohnt sich eigentlich der Umbau der Lyrik RC beim 7.0 auf die RC2DH, sprich also die DH Kartusche einbauen(Druck- und Zugstufe) ?
Merkt man bei der Performnce einen großen Unterschied zw. RC und RC2DH ?
Vielleicht kann jemand aus Erfahrung sprechen


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. März 2014)

Ich hab bei mir auf die MiCo DH Zug und Druckstufe umgebaut vor 2 Wochen.
Tja....wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach Grobmotoriker...einen Unterschied wie "Tag und Nacht" den manche Leute ja erfühlen, kann ich nicht feststellen.  (wenn man hier im Forum manche Profis so hört, meint man ja, mit der MoCo können man gar nicht fahren, so schlimm wäre die)

Also die MiCo Zugstufe ist unauffällig. Merke ich gar keinen Unterschied zur MoCo Zugstufe.
Die Druckstufen-Dämpfung der MiCo DH fühlt sich "fluffiger" an als die MoCo Druckstufe. Aber das liegt einfach daran, dass die auch erheblich weniger dämpft als ne MoCo.
Im Grunde so wie ein oder maximal zwei clicks der MoCo. Die Auswirkungen des Verstellbereichs bei der MiCo sind deutlich kleiner, die Schritte dadurch viel feiner.
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob mir das nicht zu wenig Dämpfung ist. Die Lowspeed Dämpfung scheint mir o.k. zu sein. Aber die Highspeed shims machen glaube ich etwas zu schnell auf für meinen Geschmack. Ich hab diverse shims (größer, dicker) besorgt und werd in der Richtung mal probieren.
Spricht insgesamt sehr feinfühlig an, ist mir aber derzeit im Vergleich zur gewohnten MoCo irgendwie glaube ich einen Hauch zu schwach gedämpft. Muss mich dran gewöhnen und noch mit den Einstellungen spielen. Es gibt da ja unzählige Möglichkeiten und Varianten aus high und lowspeed.

Also wenn man Bock auf rumspielen hat und 200 Euro über hat, kann man das machen.
Um mehr Spaß auf den trails zu haben, muss man die aber imho keines Falls haben.


----------



## Urtyp (29. März 2014)

Um noch einmal auf das Problem mit der Narbe einzugehen: hab mein Swoop jetzt seit Februar und heute hat sich der Freilauf verabschiedet... Bleibt Stocksteif und dreht sich mit, werde das Laufrad die Tage mal zu den Jungs von DT-Swiss schicken mal gucken was sich so ergibt.


----------



## Masapi (30. März 2014)

Moin,

gibt es denn demnächst nochmal eine Aktion aufs 175 7.0?


----------



## ChrisStahl (31. März 2014)

Das Swoop 175 im Film.


----------



## Haukejunior (1. April 2014)

Moin 
kann mir einer sagen ob dieses Bike http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-9-0_id_25146_.htm auch sowas wie CTD oder Lockout an Gabel und Dämpfer hat?

Gruß Danny


----------



## Stoertebiker (1. April 2014)

der dämpfer hat CTD ...
bei der gabel kannste die druckstufe einfach soweit wie möglich zudrehen ... das is fast wie Lockout.


----------



## Haukejunior (1. April 2014)

Cool danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wie siehts denn mit der Klettereigenschaft des Bikes aus? Oder dann doch lieber das Slide 160?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (1. April 2014)

so wie ich bis jetz gehört und hier gelesen hab solln die wohl echt gut sein ... 
kann dazu aber noch nich soviel sagen. bin erst einmal auf ebenem boden probegafahren und hol mein 8.0 erst am samstag ab.


----------



## Haukejunior (1. April 2014)

Alles klar klingt aber schonmal gut soweit und das Gewicht finde ich auch ganz stimmig


----------



## Stoertebiker (1. April 2014)

find ich auch!
auf der seite von radon kannste dir den testbericht aus der letzten freeride durchlesen. 
die ham das 9.0 da getestet und recht gut beschrieben wie es sich fährt.


----------



## Haukejunior (1. April 2014)

Ich gucke


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. April 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ich gucke


 In der neuen Bike ist der Dauertest von Hans Voglsamer ( der jedes Jahr ein Enduro dabei an seine Grenzen bringt) ich glaube
in den fast 10 Jahren die der Hans das macht ist noch kein Rad so gut da durch gekommen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. April 2014)

Wer einen Blick hinter die Radon-Kulissen wagen möchte, hier lüftet Bodo den Vorhang seiner Innovationswerkstatt: 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...-neue-Downhill-Wunderwaffe-vor-_id_26710_.htm


----------



## Haukejunior (1. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> In der neuen Bike ist der Dauertest von Hans Voglsamer ( der jedes Jahr ein Enduro dabei an seine Grenzen bringt) ich glaube
> in den fast 10 Jahren die der Hans das macht ist noch kein Rad so gut da durch gekommen. Gruß Bodo




Hast du einen Link oder so? Sonst erstmal vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## S.Tschuschke (2. April 2014)

Hat irgendwer mitlerweile ein 210er bestellt/erhalten?


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. April 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer mitlerweile ein 210er bestellt/erhalten?


 Frage heute mal im Versand hätte schon vor 2 Wochen raus gehört. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. April 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wer einen Blick hinter die Radon-Kulissen wagen möchte, hier lüftet Bodo den Vorhang seiner Innovationswerkstatt:
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...-neue-Downhill-Wunderwaffe-vor-_id_26710_.htm


APRIL APRIL! Viele haben es bereits vermutet, bei "Bodo's Wunderwaffe" handelt es sich um einen Aprilscherz!


Unser Chefentwickler feilt für 2015 zwar an einem E-MTB, einem neuen Marathon-Fully und einem neuen sehr leichten Aluminium Rennradrahmen; aber nach dem derzeitigen Stand der Technik lässt sich weder ein 29er Downhiller noch eine 240mm Federgabel realisieren, zumal bei einem Gesamtgewicht von unter 13 Kilo.


Vielen Dank an alle, die sich dennoch als Testfahrer beworben haben, sie bekommen als kleines "Trostpflaster" eine Trinkflasche und ein Radon Factory Enduro Team Shirt!


Nächstes Jahr werden wir unseren Aprilscherz besser tarnen... =)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-02-04-14--April--April-_id_26710_.htm


----------



## siebenacht (2. April 2014)

Kann ich mich noch als Testfahrer anmelden, will als Trostpflaster auch so ein Factory Enduro Team Trikot.
Kann man das irgendwo erwerben, habe bei bike-discount nichts gefunden.
Gruß 78


----------



## Themeankitty (2. April 2014)

Möchte auch das Trikot haben !!


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. April 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Kann ich mich noch als Testfahrer anmelden, will als Trostpflaster auch so ein Factory Enduro Team Trikot.
> Kann man das irgendwo erwerben, habe bei bike-discount nichts gefunden.
> Gruß 78


 Ich schau mal was sich Machen läßt (deine Beiträge gehören auf jeden fall zu den Besten hier) Gruß Bodo


----------



## Haukejunior (3. April 2014)

Ui Testfahrer  Was muss man dafür machen? Mit wem muss man sich in Verbindung setzen? Ich werde mir nämlich wenn ich das Go bekommen das 9.0 holen und wollte es dann bei meinem 6 Monatigen aufenthalt in der Slowakei auf Herz und Nieren durchtesten mit allem was so geht.

Gruß


----------



## siebenacht (4. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ich schau mal was sich Machen läßt (deine Beiträge gehören auf jeden fall zu den Besten hier) Gruß Bodo


Danke, das wäre sehr geil, wenn das klappen würde.
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (4. April 2014)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ui Testfahrer  Was muss man dafür machen? Mit wem muss man sich in Verbindung setzen? Ich werde mir nämlich wenn ich das Go bekommen das 9.0 holen und wollte es dann bei meinem 6 Monatigen aufenthalt in der Slowakei auf Herz und Nieren durchtesten mit allem was so geht.
> 
> Gruß


Wir suchen leider gerade keine Testfahrer. Das bezog sich auf unseren Aprilscherz! Aber wenn Du noch Bedarf hast, ein Swoop zu testen, es gibt noch freie Plätze zum Radon Testival in Finale Ligure (25.-28. April, www.ridehappy.de/radon), wir sind außerdem beim Bike Festival in Riva vom 01.-04. Mai mit vielen Testbikes vertreten.


----------



## Haukejunior (4. April 2014)

Hey

ja die Termine sind mir bekannt nur leider ist es für mich in der Zeit nicht möglich vorbei zu schauen. Aber nochmals vielen Dank für die Info 

Gruß


----------



## bbob (5. April 2014)

Wie verträgt sich die Reverb Stealth mit Bikepark-Lifts?


----------



## Thiel (5. April 2014)

Schlecht, wenn die schöne glatte Fläche zerkratzt.


----------



## bbob (6. April 2014)

dh ausbauen? kann man die leitung im Rahmen lassen?


----------



## Stoertebiker (6. April 2014)

so ... bin seit gestern auch endlich besitzer eines swoop 175 8.0!
bin wegen den langen lieferzeiten im moment die gut 200 km nach bonn gefahren.
zwei tage zuvor telefonisch reserviert.
im megastore war gestern entsprechend was los. halt saisonbeginn, anfang des monats und nen samstag.
hat ne gute halbe std gedauert bis der passende mitarbeiter zeit hatte!
und dann musste ich noch eineinhalb std warten bis es durch die letzte kontrolle in der werkstatt war.
aber egal ... iwann hatte all die ein ende und ich war mit meinem neuen bike auf dem heimweg bzw dem weg zur ersten testfahrt.
vom parkplatz waren es ca zwei kilometer bis zur örtlichen freeridestrecke, mal bergauf mal bergab ... ging beides wunderbar!
dort angekommen war ich als bisher ausschließlich hardtailfahrer mit der strecke ziemlich überfordert (viele sprünge, anlieger, drops ...) und baute viele fahrfehler ein bei denen ich dachte: jetz gleich tuts richtig weh!
aber fehlanzeige.
dass bike verzeiht einem ne menge und schluckt vieles einfach weg! 
wiedererwarten überstand ich meine ersten zwei stunden freeriden tatsächlich ohne sturz.
habe auf jedenfall blut geleckt und kann die nächste ausfahrt kaum mehr abwarten!
danke Radon für dieses geile bike!
trotz einiger zweifel und anderer bikes die vorher zur auswahl standen scheint dies definitiv ne sehr gute wahl gewesen zu sein!


----------



## Thiel (6. April 2014)

bbob schrieb:


> dh ausbauen? kann man die leitung im Rahmen lassen?



Hallo,

ich habe genau aus diesem Grund keine Reverb sondern eine Kind Shock mit ganz normalen Zug. Den kann man innerhalb einer Sek. aushängen und zieht die Stütze raus. 
Je nach Lift kannst du die Reverb vielleicht versenkt lassen und den Halter unter den Sattel klemmen ? Meiner Kind Shock würde das aber wohl auch nicht so gut tun, da man die mit etwas Kraft aus der abgesenkten Position rausziehen kann und dann wohl einen starken Unterdruck erzeugt, der bestimmt nicht gut ist. 
Ich weiß nicht, ob das bei der Reverb auch so wäre.


----------



## bbob (6. April 2014)

Hey, ja bei der Rock Shox Reverb lässt sich der Sattel aus der abgesenkten Position rausziehen. Das Kabel ist bei der Steahlt-Variante ja sicher im Rahmen aber das absenkbare Rohr, wie du bereits angesprochen hast , macht mir Sorgen. Viele kleiner Parks haben ja eh nur Schlepplifte, die sollten kein Thema sein, aber bei Gondeln oder Sesselliften?! Ich hab leider noch keine gesehen und kann mir nicht ganz vorstellen, wie die Räder da eingehangen werden.


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (7. April 2014)

Sers, woher bekomme ich ein Ersatzschaltauge für das Swoop 190 7.0
Danke


----------



## Sash84 (7. April 2014)

bbob schrieb:


> Hey, ja bei der Rock Shox Reverb lässt sich der Sattel aus der abgesenkten Position rausziehen. Das Kabel ist bei der Steahlt-Variante ja sicher im Rahmen aber das absenkbare Rohr, wie du bereits angesprochen hast , macht mir Sorgen. Viele kleiner Parks haben ja eh nur Schlepplifte, die sollten kein Thema sein, aber bei Gondeln oder Sesselliften?! Ich hab leider noch keine gesehen und kann mir nicht ganz vorstellen, wie die Räder da eingehangen werden.



Hola,

also bei Schleppliften (egal ob direkt an der Sattelstütze eingehakt oder bei einem selber am Rücken) sollte die Stütze soweit es geht eingefahren/herbagesenkt sein.
Bei meinem letzten Ausflug in Winterberg vorletztes Wochenende ist einem, der es nicht gemacht hat, eine kaputt gegangen. (Die mögliche Hebelwirkung des Lifts auf eine ausgefahrene Stütze ist natürlich weitaus größer als bei einer eingefahrenen und ist von der Belastung her nicht wirklich vorgesehen).

Bei Fahrradständern oder Sesseliften wo die Räder am Sattel eingehangen werden sollte die Stütze hingegen ausgefahren sein damit kein unnatürlicher Zug/Druck entsteht.
Hat so bei allen bisherigen Leuten mit denen ich unterwegs war gut geklappt.

Bei reinen Bikeparkbesuchen würde ich, wenn ohne großen Aufwand möglich, trotzdem zur Montage einer normalen Sattelstütze raten um kein unnötiges Risiko einzugehen. Bei nicht-Stealth-Stützen ist das ja recht schnell gemacht.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (7. April 2014)

Trailrider-RLP schrieb:


> Sers, woher bekomme ich ein Ersatzschaltauge für das Swoop 190 7.0
> Danke


Frag mal direkt bei HS an, die können dir das passende Schaltauge in deren Shop nennen.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (7. April 2014)

> Bei reinen Bikeparkbesuchen würde ich, wenn ohne großen Aufwand möglich, trotzdem zur Montage einer normalen Sattelstütze raten um kein unnötiges Risiko einzugehen. Bei nicht-Stealth-Stützen ist das ja recht schnell gemacht.



Sehe ich auch so.
Bei ner Reverb kann man das connectamajig meines Wissens auch nachrüsten.






Habs an meiner 150mm Reverb Stealth auch dran. Mind. 5 mal geht das problemlos ohne entlüften zu müssen.
Je nachdem, wie häufig man im Bikepark unterwegs ist, ist das eine gute Lösung, um das Kabel im Rahmen zu belassen.
Oder Kabel nach dem trennen mitsamt connectamajig aus dem Rahmen zu ziehen, je nach größe des Lochs im Rahmen. (das dickere auf dem Bild rechte Stück verbleibt an der Stütze.)

Zur Not wird halt 2-3 mal im Jahr entlüften fällig, ist ja auch fix gemacht.


----------



## CQB (7. April 2014)

Liebe Leute von Radon, wann werden denn endlich die 210ner Swoops ausgeliefert?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2014)

CQB schrieb:


> Liebe Leute von Radon, wann werden denn endlich die 210ner Swoops ausgeliefert?


Die 9.0er sind schon in einigen Größen da und werden auch schon ausgeliefert.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2014)

Große Nachfrage nach Radon Modellen - Schneller geht's mit Radon Service-Partnern!


Die Nachfrage nach unseren Radon Modellen war noch nie so groß wie zur Zeit. Wir möchten uns sehr für das entgegengebrachte Vertrauen bedanken. Leider sorgt diese Nachfrage für Verzögerungen. Diese sind zumeist durch einen Stau in der Endfertigung bedingt. Durch eine Bestellung über unser Service-Partner-Netzwerk kann man diesen Stau umgehen, da die Endmontage in diesem Fall dezentral erfolgt. Neben vielen anderen Vorteilen, die der komfortable Versand über unsere Radon-Service-Partner bringt, kommt also nun die deutlich schnellere Lieferung noch hinzu. Und dies alles für nur 30,- € Aufpreis. Ein geringer Mehraufwand, der beim Preisvorteil unserer direkt vertriebenen Räder kaum ins Gewicht fallen dürfte.

Wer es also eilig hat, braucht nicht auf sein Radon zu verzichten, sondern sollte einen Radon-Service-Partner Versand in Erwägung ziehen. Alles was Sie dafür tun müssen ist, beim Checkout im Shop den nächstgelegenen Service Partner auszuwählen. Alles andere erfolgt automatisch.



*************************


Meeting the demand for Radon Bikes - Fast delivery with Radon Service Partners


The demand for Radon Bikes has never been as big as it is in the ongoing season. We like to thank you for your trust in us!

But unfortunately this demand is causing some delay in shipments. If you now order via our Service-Partners, you can easily avoid this congestion. In this case, the final assembly of the bikes will be done by our Service-Partners, and as a result you will get your bike without a delay. This service adds only 30,– EUR more to your cart. A small price for getting your beloved bike as soon as possible - with our fair pricing you still get a great value for your money.


So if you're in a hurry you don't need to forgo your Radon Bike - you should consider ordering via Service-Partner. All you'll have to do is selecting a Service-Parntner near you at the shop checkout - anything else is taken care of by us.


----------



## Sandra29 (9. April 2014)

Hallo,ich brauche einmal bitte Rat.
Ich möchte ein bike (super enduro) für hauptsächlich Trails,3-4x/jahr bikeparks und ab und zu touren fahren.
Is das Radon Swoop 175 6.0 dann das richtige Rad für mich?Und darf ich damit in den Bikepark oder sagen die nein ich darf damit nicht bei denen fahren!? Möchte höchstens 2000€ ausgeben und es muss auch nicht das neuste model sein.


----------



## Sash84 (9. April 2014)

Sandra29 schrieb:


> Hallo,ich brauche einmal bitte Rat.
> Ich möchte ein bike (super enduro) für hauptsächlich Trails,3-4x/jahr bikeparks und ab und zu touren fahren.
> Is das Radon Swoop 175 6.0 dann das richtige Rad für mich?Und darf ich damit in den Bikepark oder sagen die nein ich darf damit nicht bei denen fahren!? Möchte höchstens 2000€ ausgeben und es muss auch nicht das neuste model sein.



Hallo Sandra,

ich fahre selber das 6er und bin sehr zufrieden damit!
Sowohl bei Touren als auch in Bikeparks.
Für letzteres ist es seitens des Herstellers auch "zugelassen". Das damit keine 5m Drops gemacht werden sollten ist wohl klar aber normales springen etc. klappt super. 

Zu empfehlen ist zu der Serienausstattung noch eine Variostütze.
Dazu kommen noch Pedale (nicht im Lieferumfang) und viele haben noch die Griffe und/oder Sattel geändert was aber in dienem Budget alles noch problemlos Platz findet.

Grüße
Sash


----------



## Sandra29 (9. April 2014)

Hey sash
Ok supi,danke für die Antwort.Ich hatte gerade bei radon angerufen und die sagten auch bike park geht und sogar drops von 5 bis 10m.Ja werd es dann auch noch bisschen aufrüsten  Werd freitag hin nach bonn und mehrere probefahren und so wie ich mich kenne dann auch höchstwahrscheinlich eins mitnehmen,hihihi.Freu mich schon voll


----------



## JanKi (9. April 2014)

Da ich hier recht viel mitgelesen und mich informiert habe, möchte ich auch einen Erfahrungsbericht zu meinem Swoop 175 7.0 schreiben:

Seit ca. 2 Jahren fahre ich ein Canyon Strive, bei dem mich jedoch der sehr lineare Hinterbau immer mehr gestört hat.
Bestellt habe ich bei H&S am 10.3. - geliefert wurde am 27.3., was im Rahmen ist wie ich finde. In Größe m wog das Rad fertig aus dem Karton (ohne Pedale) 14,84kg - passt also gut zur Angabe von Radon. 




Ich habe dann direkt einiges ausgetauscht (Laufräder: Fun Works 4Way Pro mit Pacenti DL31 Felgen / Reifen: Magic Mary (tubeless) / Kassette: SLX / Vorbau: Funn Strippa 45mm / Lenker: Easton Havoc / Bremsen: Shimano Zee / Sattel: Specialized Phenom / Pedale: NC17 Sudpin SIII) und komme so auf 15,16kg. Mit leichteren Laufrädern und tourenorientierteren Reifen ist da noch einiges an Luft nach unten, wenn man will.
Am nächsten Wochenende ging's dann direkt nach Finale Ligure, wo ich das Bike dann eine Woche bei Touren und Shuttle-Tagen intensiv testen konnte.




Im Vergleich zum Strive ist das Swoop der klare Sieger: Bergauf sehr entspanntes Pedalieren und auch an steilen Stücken kommt das Vorderrad trotz nicht vorhandener Absenkung nie hoch. Bergab spielt das Bike dann seine wahren Stärken aus - der Hinterbau lässt sich mit wesentlich weniger Druck fahren als das Strive und ist somit sehr feinfühlig, schlägt aber Dank schöner Endprogression auch bei schlecht gelandeden Sprüngen nie durch. Die Gabel harmoniert sehr gut zum Hinterbau. Gerade auf verblockten Trails läd das Swoop so zum Ballern ein. Etwas Sorge hatte ich was die Wendigkeit angeht - aber auch hier enttäuscht das Swoop keinesfalls (weiß jetzt nicht wie das mit dem originalen Vorbau mit 60mm ist). Größe m passt mir (178cm groß, 82cm Schrittlänge) perfekt.

Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt muss ich dennoch anmerken: Bereits auf der ersten Tour lösten sich die beiden Schrauben, mit denen der Umwerfer montiert ist, wodurch dieser an der Kettenstrebe fest hing. 3 Tage später das gleiche wieder - habe dann Schraubensicherungslack auf die Schrauben getropft und seitdem hält's. Auch die Kappe des Hauptlagers auf der Antriebsseite hat sich nach einigen Tagen massiv gelöst. 

Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Bike rundum zufrieden. 
Ich hoffe mit diesem Bericht anderen bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (10. April 2014)

Danke für deinen Bericht.

Es scheint ein paar Problemstellen zu geben (aus der Montage bedingt, meines Erachtens), die gehäuft auftreten.



> Einen kleinen Kritikpunkt muss ich dennoch anmerken: Bereits auf der ersten Tour lösten sich die beiden Schrauben, mit denen der Umwerfer montiert ist, wodurch dieser an der Kettenstrebe fest hing. 3 Tage später das gleiche wieder - habe dann Schraubensicherungslack auf die Schrauben getropft und seitdem hält's. Auch die Kappe des Hauptlagers auf der Antriebsseite hat sich nach einigen Tagen massiv gelöst.



Umwerfer war bei mir das selbe.

Lösen der Hauptlager Schrauben des Hinterbaus leider auch.
Die habe ich vor einigen Wochen schonmal alle nachgezogen.
An diesem Montagabend musste ich wieder feststellen, dass die Schraube des Hauptlagers auf der Antriebsseite gelöst hatte.
Habe dann wieder alles demontiert und in Augenschein genommen.
Beide Hauptlager (Kettenstrebe an Sitzrohr) fest !!! - Dreck und Rost. Und zwar komplett fest.
Dadurch hatten sich die Schrauben natürlich wieder gelöst und durch das Spiel das Gewinde der Alu-Schrauben zerstört.
Am Rahmen zum Glück fast alles in Ordnung, da sind Stahl-Gewindeinserts / coils drin.
Ich hatte schon den Supergau "Hauptrahmen kaputt" befürchtet.
(links war der Coileinsatz innen etwas aus den Gewidnegängen verschoben und der allerletzte Gang aussen war verschoben. Konnte ich mit einem spitzen Schraubenzieher und vorsichtigem Einsatz eines M10x1 Gewindebohrers wieder in Position drücken. Hab aber zur Vorsicht schonmal M10x1-2d Gewindecoils bestellt)

Montagabend Chris Stahl kurz mit Bitte um Zusendung von Hauptlagern und Schrauben angeschrieben. Sofort Antwort erhalten, 2 Tage später waren schon die Lager und Schrauben bei mir im Briefkasten. Kann man nicht meckern ! Danke dafür.

Ich habe die neuen Lager geöffnet. Eine Seite war zwischen Kugeln und Dichtring halbwegs gut mit Fett gefüllt. Auf der anderen Seite (ich habe die 2. Scheibe auch noch geöffnet) war gar kein Fett. Das reicht bei schnell drehenden Lagern, aber nicht im Hinterbau.
Wo ich eh grad alles zerlegt habe, werden alle Hinterbau Lager ersetz und noch im Neuzustand mit Fett gefüllt. Hab mal 2 Sätze bei meinem Kugellagerhändler bestellt.
Man braucht 4 Stück 6902 2RS (Hauptlager) und 6 Stück 688 2RS (im Sitzstrebensegment oben und unten), wenn ich das gerade richtig im Kopf habe (habs Rad grad nicht zur Hand).

Die Passungen der Lager und die Qualität der Sitze in den Hinterbauteilen ist tadellos, das habe ich schon deutlich schlechter gesehen.
Man sollte aber bitte nicht einen Lagertausch mit wildem Hammerklopfen versuchen  ! Die Lager sitzen gut stramm drin, die Gefahr durch unsachgemäße Handhabung Schäden zu verursachen ist nicht unerheblich.
Ich habe eh eine Drehbank im Keller und mir gleich mal einen Satz ordentliches Aus- und Einpresswerkzeug für alle Lager gebaut. Nur so kann man Schäden an den Lagersitzen und den Hinterbauteilen vermeiden.


Wer seine Hinterbaulager auch mit Fett füllen will:
Ohne Auspressen kommt man nur an eine Seite der Lager.
Wenn das zufällig die mit Fett ist, von dieser Seite aus trotzdem so viel Fett wie es geht mit dem Finger oder sonstwie in das Lager drücken, Lager dabei immer mal wieder bewegen/drehen, damit das Fett bis auf die andere Seite der Kugeln kommt.

Dem Steuerlager schadet ne Fettpackung auch nicht. Das hat nur von unten ein schleifende Dichtung, die kann man auch gut abnehmen.
Der innen liegende, nicht gedichtete Spalt zwischen den beiden Lagerschalen ist bei dem Lager die anfälligste Stelle.
Ich habe gleich ein Edelstahl-Steuerlager mit 2 schleifenden Dichtungen eingebaut und Ruhe ist. Weniger schrauben, mehr fahren ist die Devise.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (10. April 2014)

Kurze Frage an Radon:

Welche Drehmomente werden für die Hauptlagerschrauben (M10x1) empfohlen ?
Ich habe wieder mit reichlich mittelfester Schraubensicherung und 17 Nm eingebaut.
(eine X12 Achse kriegt 20Nm)

Welche Drehmomente gelten für 8er Schrauben der Hinterbaulagerung (Anschluss Sitzstrebe an Wippe und Kettenstrebe) ?
Ich würde mit ca. 12 Nm rangehen ?


----------



## Themeankitty (10. April 2014)

Also bei Slide sollte man die Hauptlager mit 12 Nm festziehen, die Kettenstrebenlager mit 10 Nm und die restlichen Lager mit 8 Nm, bei Swoop müssten die auch so sein


----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. April 2014)

Hat mitlerweile jemand ein 210er bekommen?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (10. April 2014)

> Also bei Slide sollte man die Hauptlager mit 12 Nm festziehen, die Kettenstrebenlager mit 10 Nm und die restlichen Lager mit 8 Nm, bei Swoop müssten die auch so sein



Danke für die Info.


----------



## CQB (10. April 2014)

Meins ist gestern gekommen, hatte aber auch schon irgendwann anfang Januar bestellt. Jetzt bin ich glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (10. April 2014)

Schreib mal wenn du es gefahren bist. Welches hast du denn? Mit der Fox?


----------



## fuchsbub (10. April 2014)

Danke Radon!!!!!!!! Bevor Kommentare kommen- ich fahr Fahrrad, bin kein Fotograf...


----------



## Chillout_KA (10. April 2014)

Glückwunsch zum 210er
Schaut echt Super aus das Gerät ! Viel Spass damit


----------



## siebenacht (10. April 2014)

Na dann bin ja auch mal auf die Fahrberichte gespannt. Das Tretlager sieht auf dem Foto gar nicht so tief aus, wie in der Freeride beschrieben.
Gruß 78


----------



## CQB (10. April 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Schreib mal wenn du es gefahren bist. Welches hast du denn? Mit der Fox?


jo des 9.0

gefahren bin ich nur gestern ganz kurz, aber leider nur im flachen. Fährt sich rein vom Gefühl her ganz gut, es kommt mir so vor als wäre das cockpit sehr tief und überhaupt ist es schon sehr auf Race ausgelegt. Oberrohr kommt mir auch recht lang vor.

Greez


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. April 2014)

Bin gespannt auf die Berichte


----------



## siebenacht (11. April 2014)

CQB schrieb:


> jo des 9.0
> 
> gefahren bin ich nur gestern ganz kurz, aber leider nur im flachen. Fährt sich rein vom Gefühl her ganz gut, es kommt mir so vor als wäre das cockpit sehr tief und überhaupt ist es schon sehr auf Race ausgelegt. Oberrohr kommt mir auch recht lang vor.
> 
> Greez


Hey,
welche Größe hast Du genommen und wie groß bist Du?
Gruß 78


----------



## CQB (11. April 2014)

Servus,

hab M genommen bei einer Größe von 183cm.


----------



## Bartoss (11. April 2014)

Hallo,

werde in Kürze eine Entscheidung bzgl. Bikekauf treffen, das Swoop 175 7.0 ist auch in der engeren Wahl.
Bin jetzt etwas beunruhigt was ich hier über die Laufräder und die sich lösenden Schrauben und Lager so gelesen habe!
Macht es also Sinn vor der ersten Fahrt Schrauben mit Locktide zu versehen und Lager erstmal auszubauen und ordentlich zu fetten?
Kann der LRS ohne Winterbetrieb/Fahrten bei Regen als unproblematisch bezeichnet werden?

Gruß


----------



## >Helge< (11. April 2014)

Hab seit kurzem auch ein 7.0 und bin soweit auch sehr zufrieden, allerdings finde ich die Endmontage bei H&S auch sehr dürftig!
Auch mein Umwerfer war extrem schlecht eingestell…… so,  nun noch ein Foto vom heutigen  Ausritt… .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (11. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

habt ihr einen Rat wie man die Zugstufe am Float X eingestellt bekommt, ohne den Daempfer von der Wippe zu loesen? Das Rädchen liegt ja fuer menschliche Finger tief versteckt  Bei mir war die Abdeckung unter dem Piggy Back locker. Habe sie jetzt mit der Hand angezogen,sollte reichen oder?


----------



## tane (11. April 2014)

plötzlich hat das 9,0 diese gabel
Fox PL 36 Float 180 RC2 FIT, Taper; QR20, Kashima
???nicht mehr die talas?


----------



## Stoertebiker (11. April 2014)

@slowlifter:
hab bei mir das Rädchen mit so nem kleinen Röhrchen von na kettenölsprühflasche eingestellt. 
lässt sich ganz leicht drehen wenn du was dünnes in die kleinen rillen steckst und dann drehst.
mit nem ganz kleinen imbus müsste das auch gehen.


----------



## slowlifter (11. April 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> @slowlifter:
> hab bei mir das Rädchen mit so nem kleinen Röhrchen von na kettenölsprühflasche eingestellt.
> lässt sich ganz leicht drehen wenn du was dünnes in die kleinen rillen steckst und dann drehst.
> mit nem ganz kleinen imbus müsste das auch gehen.



das werde ich morgen ausprobieren. Bin auf die Jungfernfahrt gespannt. Auch wenn es sehr individuell ist, habt ihr eine Grundeinstellung für die Gabel parat. Kenne bei Fox nur CTD und bin bei den verschiedenen Druckstufen unschlüssig.


----------



## Thiel (11. April 2014)

Lese am besten zuerst mal nach, was die jeweiligen Einstellungen bewirken. 
Einfaches einstellen auf das minimum und maximum und eine Runde fahren könnte auch schon helfen.


----------



## stramm (12. April 2014)

Hallo erstmal, ich habe mein swoop 210 9.0 nun schon einige Tage und konnte auch schon 2 Parks kurz testen. Da ich seit 2 Jahre ein Canyon torque fahre (mit sc Gabel) und dieses mein erstes dh bike ist kann ich nicht viel vergleichen. Aber ich habe mit 186cm das l genommen und liege damit ganz gut denke ich Rahmen wirkt recht kompakt trotz der Daten. Ich bekomme es zwar nicht so leicht aufs Hinterrad, aber das ist wohl der laufruhe bei längerem reach geschuldet.
Nach kurzer eingewöhnung würde ich das bike trotzdem noch als wendig bezeichnen. Der Hinterbau arbeitet erstklassig schluckfreudig und sensibel, fühlt sich mit der 450er Feder bei meinen 95 kg auch nicht nach wegsacken an. Wobei mich wundert das man beim entlasten oder auch schieben über stock und Stein ein gnucken vom Dämpfer hört und spürt beim Wechsel zwischen Be-und Entlastung des Hinterbaus. Wie eine stark ausgeschlagene buchse am Dämpfer, an den Teilen ist aber kein Spiel spürbar, um so mehr zugstufe desto deutlicher, denke das liegt am fox dhx, bin da noch am Ball.
Die Gabel habe ich mit 77psi auf etwas über 30mm sag was recht straff ist aber man kann anhand der getrennten Dämpfung fein einstellen.
Lagerschrauben habe ich bislang nur kontrolliert aber alle fest.
Alles im allem bin ich Top zufrieden mit dem Gerät und würde es sofort wieder bestellen.
Wäre aber schön wenn man noch einfach Drehmomente oder vielleicht sogar ne Zeichnung downloaden könnte, so kenne ich's eben von Canyon ;-)
Danke an die Jungs die es mir/uns konstruiert, gebaut und geliefert haben.
Michael.


----------



## slowlifter (12. April 2014)

Bike ist der knaller  Habe mir nur bei einer abfahrt einen wackerstein gegen das schienbein geschosse. Ein paar dicke eier sind entstanden. Tut weh aber laufen geht.


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. April 2014)

stramm schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal, ich habe mein swoop 210 9.0 nun schon einige Tage und konnte auch schon 2 Parks kurz testen. Da ich seit 2 Jahre ein Canyon torque fahre (mit sc Gabel) und dieses mein erstes dh bike ist kann ich nicht viel vergleichen. Aber ich habe mit 186cm das l genommen und liege damit ganz gut denke ich Rahmen wirkt recht kompakt trotz der Daten. Ich bekomme es zwar nicht so leicht aufs Hinterrad, aber das ist wohl der laufruhe bei längerem reach geschuldet.
> Nach kurzer eingewöhnung würde ich das bike trotzdem noch als wendig bezeichnen. Der Hinterbau arbeitet erstklassig schluckfreudig und sensibel, fühlt sich mit der 450er Feder bei meinen 95 kg auch nicht nach wegsacken an. Wobei mich wundert das man beim entlasten oder auch schieben über stock und Stein ein gnucken vom Dämpfer hört und spürt beim Wechsel zwischen Be-und Entlastung des Hinterbaus. Wie eine stark ausgeschlagene buchse am Dämpfer, an den Teilen ist aber kein Spiel spürbar, um so mehr zugstufe desto deutlicher, denke das liegt am fox dhx, bin da noch am Ball.
> Die Gabel habe ich mit 77psi auf etwas über 30mm sag was recht straff ist aber man kann anhand der getrennten Dämpfung fein einstellen.
> Lagerschrauben habe ich bislang nur kontrolliert aber alle fest.
> ...


 Hallo Michael danke für deinen Bericht . Bei deinen Gewicht würde ich dir eine 500 Feder empfehlen ( 60-75kg. 400 - 70-85Kg 450 und 85-100kg. 500x3.25 ) können wir leider nicht berücksichtigen in der Serie .Das Geräusch kann ich so auch
nicht deuten ev. Druck auf der Ausgleichskammer prüfen 130-150 psi zu den Schrauben alle 8-10 Nm bis auf die großen
Alu mit Sw6 die 12-14 Nm. Hoffe ich habe dir geholfen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## tane (12. April 2014)

wenn "the man himself" anwesend is frag ich ihn: warum hat das 9.0 keine talasgabel mehr, sondern  nur mehr die float??? (das 9.0 is mein "ausweichbike", wenn das bestellte 8.0SE ewig net kommen sollte, aber ohne gabelabsenkung...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (12. April 2014)

Cool, danke für die schnellen Antworten, freut mich. Druck werde ich kontrollieren, ne 500 habe ich glaube ich sogar noch liegen. Schönes Wochenende noch, Gruß Michael.


----------



## CQB (12. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo Michael danke für deinen Bericht . Bei deinen Gewicht würde ich dir eine 500 Feder empfehlen ( 60-75kg. 400 - 70-85Kg 450 und 85-100kg. 500x3.25 ) können wir leider nicht berücksichtigen in der Serie .Das Geräusch kann ich so auch
> nicht deuten ev. Druck auf der Ausgleichskammer prüfen 130-150 psi zu den Schrauben alle 8-10 Nm bis auf die großen
> Alu mit Sw6 die 12-14 Nm. Hoffe ich habe dir geholfen. Gruß Bodo



Yep, will jemand eine 450er gegen eine 400er Feder tauschen


----------



## Sch4f (13. April 2014)

hi,ich habe seit kurzem bei meinem swoop 175 8.0 ein dauerndes knarzendes Geräusch beim stärkere pedalieren. kennt das jemand? das nervt tierisch. da kommt man sich wie auf der übelsten Rostlaube vor. und das bike stand jetzt fast nur rum die letzten 7 wochen.


----------



## Thiel (13. April 2014)

Auf beiden Kettenblättern ? Egal auf welchem Ritzel ?
Auch beim rückwärts treten ? Auch im stehen ? Tritt es wann nicht auf und in welcher Situation ? Kette geölt ? Kannst du das Geräusch mal aufnehmen ?


----------



## Sch4f (13. April 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Auf beiden Kettenblättern ? Egal auf welchem Ritzel ?
> Auch beim rückwärts treten ? Auch im stehen ? Tritt es wann nicht auf und in welcher Situation ? Kette geölt ? Kannst du das Geräusch mal aufnehmen ?



Nicht getestet; Unklar; wie trete ich rückwärts ?; logischerweise nicht im stehen da ich da nicht pedaliere; .... das führt so zu nichts 

AAAAALLLSOOOO ... wenn ich den Wiegetritt benutzte ist es ein knarzendes geräusch aus der Pedalgegend...  jemand eine idee ?


----------



## Thiel (13. April 2014)

Pedale nicht gefettet beim anschrauben ? Kurbel lose ? Kettenblatt Schrauben lose ? Da gibts tausende von Möglichkeiten.
Google: mein Bike knarzt und diverse Listen abarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. April 2014)

Wenn du im stehen rollst, also nicht pedalierst, aber "auf/ab wippst" um Bewegung im Hinterbau zu provozieren, knarzt es dann auch ?

Bei mir haben sich die festgefressenen Hinterbau-Hauptlager durch knarzen geäußert.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. April 2014)

Ich habe eine Frage zu den Dämpfer-Befestigungsbolzen - Drehmoment und beabsichtigtes Tragverhalten.

Bolzen und Schrauben haben beide konische "Sitze" , die Aufnahmen in den Rahmenblechen unten und der Wippe oben dementsprechend auch.




Sollen die Bolzen in den Löchern der Wippe / der Rahmenbleche auf normale Lochleibung tragen ? Sprich: Schraube dient nur als "Herausfallsicherung" für den Bolzen.

ODER:

Soll die Kraftübertragung Dämpfer auf Rahmen wirklich über die konischen Sitze erfolgen ?
Beim Bolzen ja kein Problem, aber irgendwiesträubt sich in mir alles, die Schubspannung (und Biegung) über das M5 Gewinde der Schraube zu deren Konussitz und dort in den Rahmen zu tragen. Ist das echt so gewollt ?

ODER:

Soll die Last planmäßig über Reibung zwischen Distanzbuchse und Innenfläche der Rahmenbleche abgetragen werden ?
Dann wäre die Vorspannung (neben dem Reibwert in der Kontaktfläche) natürlich ein sehr entscheidender Faktor. 
(Ob zwischen beschichtetem Rahmen und eloxierter Aludistanzbuchse planmäßig Vertikallast über Reibung abgetragen werden kann ? 6Nm Vorspannmoment sind je nach Reibung im Gewinde um 6-7kN Vorspannkraft der M5 Schraube. Geht man mal von 0.3er bis 0.5er Reibwert Aludistanz (eloxiert) auf Alublech (ggf. pulverbeschichtet) aus, bekommt man zwischen knappen 2kN bis zu 3kN  übertragbare Kraft zusammen. Dicke Durchschläge ausgenommen, sollte das tatsächlich fast immer reichen.)


Hintergrund der Frage:
Wenn ich die M5 mit 5-6 Nm anziehe, schlabbert der Bolzen lustig in den zu großen Löchern im Rahmen.
Habe dann mächtig Spiel im Hinterbau bei Lastwechsel hoch/runter.
Ich kenne die Vorgabe für das Drehmoment der M5 Schraube nicht. Der kleine Innensechskant deutet aber auf eher geringe gewollte Anzugsmomente hin.

Ich habe mal TESTWEISE auf 10Nm angezogen (eigentlich zu viel für die M5).
Dann trägt die Schraube im Konus, das Spiel ist weg. (naja, und die Distanzbuchse klemmt natrülcih auch stärker)
Habe ich aber nicht wirklich ein gutes Gefühl bei so einem hohen Drehmoment.

Welches Drehmoment bekommen die Dämpferschrauben ?
Ist Lochspiel normal weil Kraftabtrag über den Konussitz oder ist mein Rahmen zu groß gebohrt / ausgeschlagen ?

Gruß, Michael


Zusatzinformationen:

Das Spiel ist zweifelsfrei zwischen Bolzen und Rahmenloch. Es ist auch leicht sichtbar, der Schraubenkopf bewegt sich hoch /runter.

Bolzen/Buchse und Buchse/Gleitlager sindt absolut spielfrei.
(Kann ich 100% ausschließen, weil ich Igus Gleitlager im Dämpfer eingebaut habe und Messingbuchsen auf Maß gedreht und feinstgeschliffen habe. Die Messingbuchsen wurden zudem auf 8mm Innebohrung ausgerieben und sitzen Spielfrei auf dem Bolzen. Die Breite der neuen Messingbuchsen entspricht genau der der alten Alubuchse.)

Die Schraube geht im Bolzen auch nicht auf "Block" beim Anziehen. D.h. die Klemmwirkung ist nicht behindert.

Das Spiel ist seit Neuzustand vorhanden, wenn auch aus der Erinnerung weitaus geringer.
(schwierig zu beurteilen bei so einer schelichenden Veränderung)


----------



## roxstar (15. April 2014)

Jungs, ich steh jetzt auch davor ein 175er 6.0 oder 7.0 zu nehmen und überlege seit Tagen welches es wird. Optisch gefällt mir das 6.0er besser, technisch ist natürlich schon ein Unterschied, grade die Reverb. Hatte mal ein 2008er Big Hit, toll im Park, tödlich auf der Straße, dazwischen nur ein Hardtail um überhaupt ein Rad zu haben und jetzt soll es ein Allrounder werden. Trails, Touren in der Umgebung, aber auch alle paar Wochen oder Monate mal in nen Bikepark. Grade die Leute die sich bereits entschieden haben: lohnen die 500.- mehr oder reicht das 6.0? Denke mir eigtl. bei der Bremse nix, Frage ist halt ob ne konventionelle Stütze und die Domain ausreichend ist. Bin von den 20.5kg vom Big Hit nicht gerade verwöhnt und als Student sitzt das Geld nicht zu locker aber wenn es im Gesamten gesehen Schwachsinn ist wegen der 500 Euro das Günstigste zu nehmen seh ich schon davon ab. Stehe echt genau zw. 6.0 und 7.0 
Achja: mit 181cm und 85cm SL 18" oder 20"?

Danke!!


----------



## bbob (15. April 2014)

Ich habe das 7.0 und finde das 6.0 optisch auch wesentlich ansprechender. Das Grün des 7.0 ist leider nicht so satt, wie es auf den Bildern aussieht und zudem sind die Grüntöne der Gabel und des Rahmens leider nicht genau identisch (ist sicher auch nicht einfach hinzubekommen, da unterschiedliche Materialien und nicht aus der gleichen Produktion). Den Unterschied sieht man aber nur, wenn man genau hinsieht.
Die Reverb würd ich auch eher als Luxusfeature ansehen, bei Trails mit gelegentlichen Gegenanstiegen ist sie sehr nützlich. Im Park dagegen unnütz bis störend.
Das Mehrgewicht des 6.0 hält sich ja in Grenzen, wobei ich nicht einschätzen kann, wie groß der Unterschied da bei den Laufrädern ist.


----------



## Stoertebiker (15. April 2014)

also ich fand das 6.0 auch optisch am schönsten.
wenn du allerdings vorrangig touren damit fahren willst würde ich das 7.0 bevorzugen.
in bikeparks ist vario-stütze eher von nachteil ... auf touren willst du jedoch nicht darauf verzichten wenn du schonmal mit vario-stütze gefahren bist.
ich habe am samstag das 7.0 in nem bikepark gesehen und fand es live deutlich ansehnlicher als im inet.
außerdem würd ich den unterschied zwischen domain und lyrik nicht unterschätzen.

klar haste als student das geld nich weiß gott wie locker sitzen ... jedoch wirste früher oder später mit dem aufrüsten beginnen und dann wirds wahrscheinlich teurer als wenn du dir direkt das 7.0 geholt hättest.

ich habe auch überlegt ob mir das 8.0 zu teuer is ... außerdem gefiels mir optisch nicht so gut ... hab mich aber trotzdem dafür entschieden und bin mit dieser Entscheidung bisher absolut zufrieden.
letztendlich isses aber natürlich deine Entscheidung.

LG Störte


----------



## siebenacht (15. April 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> hi,ich habe seit kurzem bei meinem swoop 175 8.0 ein dauerndes knarzendes Geräusch beim stärkere pedalieren. kennt das jemand? das nervt tierisch. da kommt man sich wie auf der übelsten Rostlaube vor. und das bike stand jetzt fast nur rum die letzten 7 wochen.


@ Sch4f 
Ich hatte so ein Knarzen durch zuviel Schraubenkleber auf den Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahme. Kiekste hier. 
Hat mich damals auch wahnsinnig gemacht.
Gruß 78


----------



## roxstar (15. April 2014)

Das Grün - gerade auch an der Gabel - ist halt schon echt "gewöhnungsbedürftig", eigtl. nicht mein Fall. Aktuell tendiere ich fast zum 6.0 plus möglicher Nachrüstung einer Reverb. Vorausgesetzt Gabel und Bremsen enttäuschen mich nicht zu sehr  Man ist das schwer  Würde Radon jede Version in jeder Farbe anbieten wär das Ganze schon einfacher


----------



## siebenacht (15. April 2014)

Auf die Reverb des 7er würde mich an Deiner Stelle nicht so versteifen. Da ist doch nur eine Kurze (nur 125mm Verstellung) verbaut, oder? Die ist für ein Enduro eigentlich kaum brauchbar. Die Frage ist, was ist der Einsatzbereich für das neue Bike.
Das 6er ist eher für den Bikepark geeignet: Stahlfedergabel 180mm (oder wurde die Domain von Radon auf 170mm gekürzt?) und robuste Parts.
Das 7er ist eher enduro- und tourentauglich hat aber mit 170 mm Federweg vorne weniger als die Modelle ab dem 8er.
Ab dem 8er wird es dann erst ein Superenduro (180mm vorne), das voll bikepark- und tourenfähig ist. Also der Allrounder!
Mein Tipp ist ja immer, die Laufräder und Reifen entscheiden auch eine Menge: Daher habe ich zwei Laufräder, einen robusten LR mit DH-Reifen für Freeride und Bikepark und einen leichten LR mit leichteren Enduro-Reifen für Enduro und Touren.

Das Grün des 7er wäre für mich ein KO-Kriterium.

Gruß 78


----------



## tane (15. April 2014)

meine frage zur gabel des 9.0 (plötzlich keine talas mehr sondern eine float) hat man noch nicht für beantwortungswürdig gehalten...


----------



## roxstar (15. April 2014)

Wie gesagt ist der Einsatzbereich absolut gemischt, Trails in den Wäldern der Umgebung genauso wie ne kleinere Tour mit Schotter und Feldweg wie auch nen ordentlichen Tag Bikepark. Budget für ein 8.0 aufwärts ist nicht drin von daher muss ich mich gut und richtig zw. 6.0 und 7.0 entscheiden, hilft alles nichts. Aber jede Antwort von euch hilft mir weiter, Dankeschön dafür 

Das Grün am Rahmen ist noch ganz OK, die Gabel aber fast schon grausam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (15. April 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Wenn du im stehen rollst, also nicht pedalierst, aber "auf/ab wippst" um Bewegung im Hinterbau zu provozieren, knarzt es dann auch ?
> 
> Bei mir haben sich die festgefressenen Hinterbau-Hauptlager durch knarzen geäußert.


Roger That !!! hmpff un nu ?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. April 2014)

Das deutet drauf hin, dass es mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht von Sattel/Sattelstütze und Co. kommt.
Und auch eher nicht von den Trelagern (wenn du nicht pedalierst). Auszuschliessen ist das zwar nicht ganz, denn du stehst ja drauf. Gegenprobe wäre: Füße von den Pedalen nehmen, auf dem Sattel rumwippen. Am besten im Stillstand, dann hört man es besser. Sonst rattert ja der Freilauf.

Ich würde verstärkt im Hinterbau suchen.
Kann dort jede Verbindung sein.

Ich würde als erstes mal eben den Dämpfer rausnehmen.
Geht ja schnell, sind nur die beiden Bolzen. Du kannst dann schauen, ob du evtl. wie von Siebenacht beschrieben ein Schraubenkleber Problem an den Dämpferbolzen hast. Und du kannst mal den Hinterbau "manuell" bewegen. Leichtgängigkeit prüfen und auf Geräusche achten.


----------



## Radon0 (15. April 2014)

roxstar schrieb:


> Das Grün - gerade auch an der Gabel - ist halt schon echt "gewöhnungsbedürftig", eigtl. nicht mein Fall. Aktuell tendiere ich fast zum 6.0 plus möglicher Nachrüstung einer Reverb. Vorausgesetzt Gabel und Bremsen enttäuschen mich nicht zu sehr  Man ist das schwer  Würde Radon jede Version in jeder Farbe anbieten wär das Ganze schon einfacher



Also wegen der Bremse würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Bin beide schon gefahren 2009er The One und 2010 RX ich weiß nicht ob sich bis heute noch etwas drastisch verändert hat aber von der Bremsleistung und Standfestigkeit kann ich keinen Unterschied feststellen. The One lässt sich halt einfacher einstellen aber versagt hat meine RX noch nie.


----------



## Sch4f (15. April 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Das deutet drauf hin, dass es mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht von Sattel/Sattelstütze und Co. kommt.
> Und auch eher nicht von den Trelagern (wenn du nicht pedalierst). Auszuschliessen ist das zwar nicht ganz, denn du stehst ja drauf. Gegenprobe wäre: Füße von den Pedalen nehmen, auf dem Sattel rumwippen. Am besten im Stillstand, dann hört man es besser. Sonst rattert ja der Freilauf.
> 
> Ich würde verstärkt im Hinterbau suchen.
> ...


hmmm muss ich da was beachten beim aus und einbau ?


----------



## siebenacht (15. April 2014)

Eigentlich nicht viel.
Rad am Oberrohr/Sattelrohr irgendwo abstützen oder einhängen, weil der Hinterbau ohne Dämpfer nachgibt. Mit 3er Inbus auf der einen Seite Schraube festhalten und auf der anderen Seite Gegenstück mit 5er Inbus rausdrehen. Erst Dämpferaufnahme oben und dann unten. Falls Schraube schwer rausgeht, dann mit Fön Schraube leicht erwärmen (Schraubenkleber).


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. April 2014)

Wie siebenacht sagt.
Die Dämpferschrauben sind am einfachsten zugänglich und leicht ein/auszubauen.

Ich kenne das Drehmoment leider nicht. Vielleicht meldet sich von Radon noch jemand dazu.
Da das ne M5 in dem Bolzen ist (also die Seite mit dem 3er Inbus), würde ich da erstmal mit 5-6Nm rangehen, bis ne Angabe von Radon vorliegt.


----------



## siebenacht (15. April 2014)

6 Nm sollte richtig sein. Gab mal im Slide-Fred Angaben zu den Drehmomenten beim Slide 150 E1. Sind ja am Swoop die gleichen Schrauben.


----------



## Sch4f (15. April 2014)

Danke jungs, ob es tatsächlich die Ursache war, wird sich morgen noch herausstellen. Zumindest knarzt es nicht mehr...
Hab das Schräubchen mit Isopropyl gereinigt und wieder eingesetzt...


----------



## Urtyp (15. April 2014)

Moin,
ich benötige ein klein wenig Hilfe:
vor ein paar Wochen blockierte der Freilauf an meinem DT Swiss Laufrad, daraufhin hab ich alles demontiert und eingeschickt.
Soweit so gut, heute ist das Laufrad zurückgekommen, mit neuem Nadelkäfig, Zahnscheiben sowie einem neuen Freilauf. Also: ab in den Keller, Kassette wieder aufgezogen und eingebaut. Tja das Problem ist ähnlich wie zuvor: wenn ich die Steckachse richtig zuziehe blockiert der Freilauf anscheinend und die Kassette zieht die Kette mit sich, löse ich die Steckachse wieder läuft alles wie es soll. Hab vergleichsweise mal n Laufrad von dem 2013er Swoop 175 eingesetzt, läuft Problemlos.
Hier das Video dazu:




Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!
Gruß Urtyp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. April 2014)

> Danke jungs, ob es tatsächlich die Ursache war, wird sich morgen noch herausstellen. Zumindest knarzt es nicht mehr...
> Hab das Schräubchen mit Isopropyl gereinigt und wieder eingesetzt...



Sieht nach Klebersauerei aus wie von Siebenacht beschrieben.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. April 2014)

> wenn ich die Steckachse richtig zuziehe blockiert der Freilauf anscheinend und die Kassette zieht die Kette mit sich, löse ich die Steckachse wieder läuft alles wie es soll.



Ich habe den DT Swiss Laufradsatz sofort rausgeschmissen, weiß also nicht genau, wie die Nabe aufgebaut ist.
Das ist doch nen Sperrklinken Freilauf, oder ? Also kein ratchet.

Wenn sich mit dem Festziehen der Achse was verklemmt, deutet das oft auf nicht maßhaltige (sprich zu kurze) Distanzbuchsen innen hin. 
Ist als Ferndiagnose aber schwer.
Selber alles zerlegen und ausmessen halte ich in dem Fall, da ja so gut wie neu, nicht für sinnvoll.
Meiner Meinung nach muss der Verkäufer nochmal ran / nachbessern.


----------



## roxstar (16. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo das 190er 9.0 geht noch sehr Eingeschränkt für Touren aber das 175er besonders 8.0+9.0 sind mit den richtigen Reifen
> sehr gut für Touren geeignet wenn man sich einen anderen Fahrstiehl aneignet alles möglichst konstanter Geschwindigkeit im
> Sitzen fahren, sehr gut Beschrieben ist das Bike im neuen Freeride Test. Das 6.0 ist mehr als Spielmobil Aufgebaut das 7.0 so in der Mitte.
> Gruß Bodo



Na das ist doch mal ne Aussage 

Das Geld für 8.0 aufwärts ist nicht vorhanden, nun heißt es zu entscheiden ob 7.0 nehmen oder das 6.0 und da evtl. noch in eine Variostütze und einen 2., leichteren LRS mit tourentauglicheren Reifen investieren um an eine ähnliche Allround-Performance wie beim 7.0 ranzukommen - hat jmd. sowas schon gemacht bzw. angedacht? Das 6.0 hat eindeutig den schöneren Rahmen und 500.- Euro Differenz ist ja doch ne Menge und lässt Spielraum für Modifikationen


----------



## Stoertebiker (16. April 2014)

Bei na Vario-stütze,  besonders bei na stealth-version, und nem (anständigen) LRS plus Reifen sind 500€ eher etwas wenig denke ich!
wie gesagt ... ich würde dir das 7.0 empfehlen. live siehts besser als im inet aus und es macht sowohl im park als auch auf na tour ne gute figur.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. April 2014)

> Bei na Vario-stütze, besonders bei na stealth-version, und nem (anständigen) LRS plus Reifen sind 500€ eher etwas wenig denke ich!



Allerdings.
Das geht alleine locker in nen vernünftigen Laufradsatz.
(wahlweise sogar auch nur die Naben, je nach gusto ;-) )

Die Lyrik des 7er ist auch schon ne ganz andere Hausnummer als die Domain des 6er.

Die Argumente bezüglich Farbe kann ich nachvollziehen.
Rein vom technischen ein 6.0 upzugraden (wenn man eh ne Variostütze etc. will) macht hinsichtlich der Kosten imho keinen Sinn.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. April 2014)

Bezüglich des Spiels in meiner unteren Dämpferaufnahme:

Ich habe gestern alle Kontakflächen zwischen Distanzbuchse und Rahmen penibel mit Aceton gereinigt und auch aufgerauht.
Ab ca. 7Nm ist die Klemmwirkung dann ausreichend. (liegt vermutlich eh in der Toleranz meines Drehmomentenschlüssels)

Ich habe soeben einen Rückruf von der H&S hotline bekommen (Danke dafür, ich kann über den support bisher wahrlich nichts schlechtes berichten) und bin direkt an die Werkstatt verwiesen worden.
Der Herr hat bestätigt, dass die Buchse zwischen den Rahmenblechen klemmen soll und die Bohrungen für den Bolzen planmäßig keine Passbohrungen sind.
Darüberhinaus wurde eine leicht erhöhte Vorspannung von 7Nm als unkritisch angesehen.

Fazit: Alles normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (16. April 2014)

roxstar schrieb:


> Na das ist doch mal ne Aussage
> 
> Das Geld für 8.0 aufwärts ist nicht vorhanden, nun heißt es zu entscheiden ob 7.0 nehmen oder das 6.0 und da evtl. noch in eine Variostütze und einen 2., leichteren LRS mit tourentauglicheren Reifen investieren um an eine ähnliche Allround-Performance wie beim 7.0 ranzukommen - hat jmd. sowas schon gemacht bzw. angedacht? Das 6.0 hat eindeutig den schöneren Rahmen und 500.- Euro Differenz ist ja doch ne Menge und lässt Spielraum für Modifikationen


Na, ich denke mal Du brauchst eher bikeparktaugliche Reifen, die Tourenreifen (Hans Dampf) sind ja schon drauf. Die 500€ sind vielleicht ein wenig knapp für eine vernüftige Sattelstütze und LRS, aber wenn Du ein wenig vergleichst und hier im Bikemarkt kiekst, könnte vielleicht etwas drinn sein. Die 26'' LRS will ja jetzt keiner mehr haben.  Muss ja auch keine Reverb Stealth sein. Eine Kindshock machst auch. Und wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, ist im 7er auch nur eine kurze 125er drin. Bei Deiner Größe brauchst mindestens eine 150er. Der Knackpunkt wird wohl die Gabel sein. Die Domain ist halt eher ne Gabel für den Bikepark.
Gruß 78


----------



## siebenacht (16. April 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Danke jungs, ob es tatsächlich die Ursache war, wird sich morgen noch herausstellen. Zumindest knarzt es nicht mehr...
> Hab das Schräubchen mit Isopropyl gereinigt und wieder eingesetzt...



Bei mir war der Knarzpunkt die obere Schraube. Ein *wenig *Schraubenkleber würde ich aber *auf* das Schraubgewinde machen, damit sich die Schrauben nicht lösen.
Gruß 78


----------



## roxstar (16. April 2014)

Oder so, dachte die Hans Dampf sind schon was für den Park, kenne den Reifen aber nur vom Namen


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. April 2014)

> dachte die Hans Dampf sind schon was für den Park



Das mag jeder anders sehen.... Aber ich sage: Nein, auf gar keinen Fall (nicht in der Version, die auf dem Swoop drauf ist).
Die hauchdünnen Seitenwände der snakeskins taugen imho maximal für Touren.
Mir sind sie selbst dafür zu labberig.

Man muss ja nicht wie blöde im Park jedes Steinfeld mitnehmen, aber ne stabile Karkasse mit wenig Druck gefahren macht einfach viel mehr Spaß in allen Belangen. Es muss für gemäßigtes Fahren/cruisen auch im Park imho nicht immer gleich ne Schwalbe DH ode ne Maxxis 2Ply sein.
Die supergravity reicht mir für vorne z.B. allemal im Park.

Selbst ne stinknormale Maxxis Exo oder Conti Protection Karkasse ist gegenüber der HD snakeskin deutlich weniger anfällig.
Dünner als die HD snakeskins gehts eigentlich nicht, naja ne Conti Race oder so vielleicht.


----------



## Urtyp (16. April 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Ich habe den DT Swiss Laufradsatz sofort rausgeschmissen, weiß also nicht genau, wie die Nabe aufgebaut ist.
> Das ist doch nen Sperrklinken Freilauf, oder ? Also kein ratchet.
> 
> Wenn sich mit dem Festziehen der Achse was verklemmt, deutet das oft auf nicht maßhaltige (sprich zu kurze) Distanzbuchsen innen hin.
> Ist als Ferndiagnose aber schwer.



Hab das ganze heute mal auseinander genommen, und hej du hast Recht. Bin am Überlegen eine Distanzscheibe reinzulegen, wird bei den maßen aber recht eng.


----------



## Sch4f (16. April 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Sieht nach Klebersauerei aus wie von Siebenacht beschrieben.


hmpf .... also es wird besser, allerdings knarzt es von der vorderen Steckachse noch...Wenn ich fahre und das vorderrad nach links oder rechts neige dann knarzt das... 

Es ist besser geworden... aber das bisschen muss auch noch weg


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. April 2014)

> Hab das ganze heute mal auseinander genommen, und hej du hast Recht. Bin am Überlegen eine Distanzscheibe reinzulegen, wird bei den maßen aber recht eng.



Distanzen müssen schon sehr genau passen. Meist ist ne Scheibe dann zu viel und ohne ist es zu wenig.
Ich hab ne Drehbank und ne Fräse im Keller, von daher mache ich bei sowas i.d.R eben selber ne passende Distanz.
Geht für mich persönlich schneller, als eine Reklamationsemail zu schreiben.

In deinem Fall (also in der Annahme, dass du nicht auf einfachem Wege Zugang zu ner Drehbank hast), kannst du es mit einer Distanzscheibe probieren oder eben dich wieder an den Verkäufer wenden. Klar, einschicken nervt natürlich.

Kannst du abschätzen, welche Dicke und welche Innen/Aussendurchmesser du für eine Scheibe brauchst ?
(innen wohl 12.xx mm) Ich würde dann mal gucken, ob ich irgendeine dünne Scheibe in meinen Sortierkiste finde. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit so das passende Distanzmaß zu finden ist aber eher Glücksspiel.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. April 2014)

> hmpf .... also es wird besser, allerdings knarzt es von der vorderen Steckachse noch...Wenn ich fahre und das vorderrad nach links oder rechts neige dann knarzt das...
> 
> Es ist besser geworden... aber das bisschen muss auch noch weg



Du hast doch das 8er mit der Fox mit den Schnellspann-Klemmbacken, oder ?
Bei der Fox meiner Frau ist Ruhe, wenn die Achse sauber, leicht gefettet und die Schnellspanner gleichmäßig vorgespannt sind.
U.u. hast du einfach nur etwas Dreck irgendwo in den Klemmflächen, dann knarzt das auch schonmal.


----------



## Sch4f (17. April 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Du hast doch das 8er mit der Fox mit den Schnellspann-Klemmbacken, oder ?
> Bei der Fox meiner Frau ist Ruhe, wenn die Achse sauber, leicht gefettet und die Schnellspanner gleichmäßig vorgespannt sind.
> U.u. hast du einfach nur etwas Dreck irgendwo in den Klemmflächen, dann knarzt das auch schonmal.


Also hab das ding mal komplett reine gemacht gestern ... mit handwaschseife alles mal sauber gemacht... "Ohne druck" oder übermäßiges reiben, alles trocknen lassen und ein klein wenig geschmiert " Steckachse + gewinde" und die Spannung mal etwas lockerer gemacht. Die Steckachse ist fest, die Vorspanner waren wohl auch etwas zu fest, habe die jetzt mal so eingestellt das ich die supereasy mit einem Finger ziehen kann. Immerhin ist die Steckachse ja noch geschraubt. 

Jetzt gehts auf die Piste, mal sehen was das geräusch macht..


----------



## bsf (17. April 2014)

Hi zusammen,
ich bräuchte einmal Hilfe beim Finden der passenden Rahmenhöhe (Swoop 6.0, Einsatzbereich sind hauptsächlich Halden (mit Schwerpunkt Abfahrt) und gelegentliche Bikepark-Besuche.):
Bei 1,70m Körpergröße und 77cm Schrittlänge fahre ich momentan ein 17" Carver-Rad. 
Laut der *0,226er-Formel liege ich mit 17,4 deutlich näher an 18" als an 16" und vom Kundenservice kam der Hinweis, dass Radon generell kleiner ausfällt. Sollte ich trotzdem - wie ja normalerweise üblich - zu 16" greifen oder wäre da 18" die bessere Wahl? 

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roxstar (17. April 2014)

Gute Frage, ich weiß auch nicht ob bei 181cm und 87cm SL ein 18" oder 20" - da jmd. nen Tip?


----------



## Sash84 (17. April 2014)

Hola,

zwei kurze Fragen:
Wollte an meinem 6er Swoop jetzt endlich eine Variostütze nachrüsten (Reverb).
Durchmesser ist 31,6mm
Wollte die Version mit 125mm Hub, links haben.

1. Unklarheit: 380 oder 420mm?
Die o. g. Zahlen beziehen sich ja auf die Gesamtlänge im ausgefahrenem Zustand und das Rohr was in das Sattelrohr kommt ist einfach noch mal 4cm länger bei der 420er Version oder gibt es noch irgendwleche Unterschiede?
Wäre super wenn mir auch jemand kurz sagen könnte wie lang NUR das Teil ist was in das Sattelrohr gesteckt wird bzw. wieviel darin verschwindet. Habe dazu leider nichts gefunden.
Dadurch wüsste ich dann auch ob die 420er auch komplett eingeschoben werden kann oder ob das wegen dem Knick im Sattelrohr nicht geht.
(Wäre interessant weil ich am Swoop das Teil ganz reinstecken möchte am HT kann es aber gerne ein Stück rausschauen.)

2. Kann man die MMX Version OPTIONAL an Bremse/Schaltung dranmachen oder muss die dann auch daran? Den Bildern nach die ich gefunden habe ja.

3. Weiß jemand zufällig die Bezeichnung / Artikelnummer für die Halterungen am Oberrohr für die Verlegung des Schlauches der Variostütze? Finde miene leide rnicht mehr. 

Grüße und schöne Ostertage.


----------



## Sch4f (17. April 2014)

bsf schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich bräuchte einmal Hilfe beim Finden der passenden Rahmenhöhe (Swoop 6.0, Einsatzbereich sind hauptsächlich Halden (mit Schwerpunkt Abfahrt) und gelegentliche Bikepark-Besuche.):
> Bei 1,70m Körpergröße und 77cm Schrittlänge fahre ich momentan ein 17" Carver-Rad.
> Laut der *0,226er-Formel liege ich mit 17,4 deutlich näher an 18" als an 16" und vom Kundenservice kam ader Hinweis, dass Radon generell kleiner ausfällt. Sollte ich trotzdem - wie ja normalerweise üblich - zu 16" greifen oder wäre da 18" die bessere Wahl?
> ...



Also ich bin mit 70kg und einer Größe von 177cm sehr gut auf dem 18 zoller aufgehoben. Ich muss sogar sagen das wenn die reverb unten ist, das swoop fast klein wirkt, somit aber super agil bei mir reicht sogar die reverb mit dem Hub. Habe allerdings wie schon hier im thread einer... glaub der sasha... mir einen kürzeren vorbau drangeschraubt, das macht die sache noch geschmeidiger...


----------



## roxstar (17. April 2014)

Welche Schrittlänge hast du?


----------



## Stoertebiker (17. April 2014)

Ich bin 180cm groß und hab ne SL von 82cm. 
hab mich bei meinen Swoop 175 8.0 für 18" entschieden und fühle mich damit sehr wohl.
Hab bei mir die Reverb noch ca 3-4 cm aus dem Sattelrohr gezogen und die 125mm Hub reichen mir vollkommen.


----------



## Sch4f (17. April 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Ich bin 180cm groß und hab ne SL von 82cm.
> hab mich bei meinen Swoop 175 8.0 für 18" entschieden und fühle mich damit sehr wohl.
> Hab bei mir die Reverb noch ca 3-4 cm aus dem Sattelrohr gezogen und die 125mm Hub reichen mir vollkommen.



hihi.... mein schaut 5-6cm raus...  liegst du auf dem Bike ? ;P

Das ist meine Uphilleinstellung


----------



## bsf (17. April 2014)

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!  Euren Angaben entnehme ich, dass ich wohl das 16" nehmen sollte.
Falls mir doch noch jemand unbedingt zu 18" raten würde, bitte laut schreien! Ansonsten wird am Samstag bestellt.


----------



## Sch4f (17. April 2014)

bsf schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!  Euren Angaben entnehme ich, dass ich wohl das 16" nehmen sollte.
> Wie kommstn nu auf die Annahme ? Wenn du dir unsicher bist solltest nochmals bei Radon anrufen..


----------



## bsf (17. April 2014)

wenn ihr beiden euch bei 7 bzw. 10cm mehr Körperlänge und 5cm Schrittlänge (Stoertebiker) auf dem 18" wohl fühlt, wird's mir wahrscheinlich zu groß sein. Anruf bei Radon brachte leider nur ein "18 wäre ok, 16 aber auch bei sportlicher Fahrweise". Deshalb meine Anfrage hier.

Aber wie gesagt/geschrieben: bin absolut offen für andere Meinungen und wenn diese sein sollte: "Fahr auf jeden Fall hin und setz dich drauf, dass kann man anhand der Maße nicht so einfach sagen" (komme ursprünglich aus dem Rennrad-Bereich und da ists deutlich einfacher zu bestimmen), dann muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und die 120km nach Bonn gurken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (17. April 2014)

bsf schrieb:


> wenn ihr beiden euch bei 7 bzw. 10cm mehr Körperlänge und 5cm Schrittlänge (Stoertebiker) auf dem 18" wohl fühlt, wird's mir wahrscheinlich zu groß sein. Anruf bei Radon brachte leider nur ein "18 wäre ok, 16 aber auch bei sportlicher Fahrweise". Deshalb meine Anfrage hier.



ich muss gestehen das 16" wäre mir wohl zu klein, zumindest kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie klein das noch wird  .... und uns trennen 2cm... aber ok.. wenn die radon jungs das sagen ist das ja ok,.... dann würd ich auch das kleinere nehmen


----------



## Stoertebiker (17. April 2014)

wenn du "nur" 120 km von Bonn entfernt wohnst würde ich definitiv dahin fahren und probesitzen!
hab ich auch gemacht, und bei mir warens knapp über 200km.
außerdem kann man vor ort mit denen noch meistens nen bissl über den Preis reden, was beim bestellen nicht möglich ist. klar gehts da "nur" um nen einstelligen prozentteil des Preises,  aber bei mir wars so trotz der spritkosten für 2x hin und zurück fahren (=ca 800km) immernoch günstiger als wenn ichs bestellt hätte.
zudem kommt, dass zu dein Rad vor Ort siehst. wie der Lack aussieht und ob es eventuelle Montagefehler gibt.
Ich würde für nen neues Bike von Radon immer wieder nach Bonn fahren.


----------



## bsf (17. April 2014)

Wird wohl die beste Lösung sein! Danke!


----------



## Sash84 (17. April 2014)

Kann mir auch jemand bitte helfen?


----------



## Sch4f (17. April 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Kann mir auch jemand bitte helfen?


in einer stunde mess ichs...  nur für dich... also die einschublänge


----------



## KILLTROY (18. April 2014)

Urtyp schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich benötige ein klein wenig Hilfe:
> vor ein paar Wochen blockierte der Freilauf an meinem DT Swiss Laufrad, daraufhin hab ich alles demontiert und eingeschickt.
> Soweit so gut, heute ist das Laufrad zurückgekommen, mit neuem Nadelkäfig, Zahnscheiben sowie einem neuen Freilauf. Also: ab in den Keller, Kassette wieder aufgezogen und eingebaut. Tja das Problem ist ähnlich wie zuvor: wenn ich die Steckachse richtig zuziehe blockiert der Freilauf anscheinend und die Kassette zieht die Kette mit sich, löse ich die Steckachse wieder läuft alles wie es soll. Hab vergleichsweise mal n Laufrad von dem 2013er Swoop 175 eingesetzt, läuft Problemlos.
> ...



Hi, kannst du mal ein Foto machen vom Laufrad wenn es ausgebaut ist? Sind die Schwarzen Hülsen dran links und rechts?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (18. April 2014)

Nach ein paar Ausfahrten muss ich sagen, dass ich meine persoenliche eierlegende Wollmilchsau gefunden habe. Touren mit knapp 1000hm gehen rauf gut und runter grinse ich mir einen  weg.

Nur bei der Einstellung des Fahrwerks bin ich mir immer noch unsicher. Fuer den Daempfer empfiehlt mir Bodo Zugstufe 3 clicks zu. Bei der Gabel wollte ich nochmal in die Runde fragen wegen den Zug und Druckstufen bei rund 95 KG. LSC fahre ich halb zu und HSC ca. 1/4 zu. Teilweise fuehlt es sich aber etwas ruppig an.


----------



## Stoertebiker (18. April 2014)

Ich fänds auch gut wenn jemand der schon etwas mehr Erfahrung hat sich äußern könnte wie man die beiden Druckstufen einstellen sollte, bzw woran man erkennt das es richtig eingestellt ist.
Schon klar das jeder später immer individueller einstellt ... aber so ne grobe Grundeinstellung um drauf aufzubauen wäre schon hilfreich.
Ich bin zwar relativ zufrieden mit der Fox Talas und damit wie sie arbeitet ... aber die Druckstufen (besonder die Low-Speed-Druckstufe) hab ich nach eigenem empfinden eher etwas willkürlich eingestellt.


----------



## stramm (18. April 2014)

Hi, also ich fahre die Gabel anfangs immer mit weit geöffneter hsc, besonders wenn's starke Wurzeln oder Steine gibt. Wenn man auf nem Track dann schneller wird kann man auch mehr hsc nehmen und mehr über die kuppen fahren als langsam dagegen, ist dafür aber auch ruppiger und anstrengender wie ich finde. Die lsc fahre ich im mittleren Bereich da ich Feder oder luftdruck meist eher straff als komfortabel fahre. Meine Empfehlung zu Beginn also gerne hsc ganz auf, wenn's mal durschläge gibt weiter erhöhen. Dämpfer habe ich gerne etwas weicher als die Gabel in der dämpfung, aber das Verhältnis vorne zu hinten sollte schon passen. Vielleicht hilft es n bissl.
Michael.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (18. April 2014)

So fahre ich meine MiCo DH an der Lyrik auch.
Highspeed irgendwo zwischen ganz offen und maximal 1/3 zu, sonst wird die Lyrik bei kleine Schlägen für mich zu unsensibel.
Lowspeed dagegen 50% bis 70% zu, weil ich es auch eher straff und hoch im Federweg stehend mag.

Wobei meine Lyrik von der Charakteristik ganz anders ist, als die 36er Kashima Fox meiner Frau. 
Wenn ich mich mal auf deren Rädchen setze, muss ich trotz passendem Luftdruck die highspeed Druckstufe schon fast ganz zuknallen, damit die mir nicht beim Bremsen komplettt wegtaucht.
Dafür spricht die Fox auf kleine Steinchen etc. feinfühliger an, als die Lyrik. Da könnte ich dann also tendenziell auch highspeed 30% bis 50% zumachen für meinen Geschmack und die würde immer noch fein genug ansprechen.


----------



## Stoertebiker (21. April 2014)

überlege mir nen zweiten LRS für mein 175 8.0 zu holen ... welche Felgenbreiten sind das odee wo kann man die nachlesen?


----------



## Thiel (21. April 2014)

Hallo,

lass dich im Laufradforum dazu beraten.

Die Felgenbreite sollte in der Regel ruhig immer etwas breiter als die orginalen ausfallen, da dort meist viel gespart wird. (Auf die Laufräder achten die Kunden am wenigsten)

Eine breitere Felge gibt den Reifen besseren halt. Die E2000 haben 21mm Maulweite und wiegen ca. 2000gr wenn ich richtig liege.

Was erwartest du denn von einem neuen Laufradsatz und wieviel möchtest du ausgeben ?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (21. April 2014)

Genau wie Thiel schon schreibt:

Was möchtest du damit machen ?
- soll es eher dein Tourenlaufradsatz werden oder der für den Park

Wo liegt dein Preislimit in etwa ?

Im Laufradforum gibt es viele threads dazu (also Touren/Enduro/Parklaufradsatz)

Mit den Felgenbreiten sehe ich das genauso wie Thiel.
I.d.R. werden 25-30mm bei einem solchen Rad gewählt und bringen und je nach Einsatzzweck einen großen Vorteil gegenüber den Serienmäßigen 21mm.

Ich bin ja nen schwerer Klopper (100kg) und nutze meine beiden Laufradsätze des Swoop sowohl im Park, als auch auf Tour (einer mit Sommerreifen und einer mit Winterreifen bestückt).
Hab mir deshalb fürs Swoop zwei Sätze mit Spank Spikes (30mm MW) mit 1.5er und 1.65er Speichen aufgebaut. (einmal mit Acros Naben, einmal mit einfachen Novtatecs). Fürs Operator hab ich auch nochmal einen dritten LRS ebenso aufgebaut. Ich kriege mit dem was ich fahre die Dinger nie nicht kauput, weder im Enduro, noch im Parkbike/Downhiller.

Für nen leichteren Kumpel hab ich Spank Subrosa (25mm MW) auch mit 1.5er/1.65er auf Chris Kings aufgebaut. Die Subrosa haben irgendwas um ich glaube 70gr. weniger und halten trotzdem enorm viel aus wenn sauber aufgebaut. Würde ich auch bedenkenlos fahren, aber ich wollte einfach die 30mm Maulweite für mich.

Die ZTR Flow Ex Felge ist auch immer eine der üblichen Verdächtigen (25mm Maulweite, ein klein wenig leichter und ein klein wenig weniger steif als die Subrosa). Für Touren auch nett, im Park verzeiht die aber imho weniger, als die Spank Subrosa.

Es gibt noch die neue Rigida Serie (leicht mit große Maulweite, also eher Tour, nicht für den Park imho), die WTB Felgen sind auch noch schön, die Funworks AMride 25 wird auch oft für sowas benutzt.


Ich entnehme deiner Frage, dass du den LRS nicht selber bauen willst, sondern kaufen möchstet.
Wenn es dein budget zulässt, ziehe in Erwägung von einem Laufradbauer zu kaufen und nicht unbedingt vom irgendeinem Versender, wo man nicht weiß, wie die Räder aufgebaut wurden.
Die können mal gut sein, oft aber auch eher schlecht. Die Speichenspannungen von den hope hoops, die ich im 29er fahre, waren unter aller Sau. Sowas ungleichmäßiges hab ih noch nicht erlebt. Wenn man das selber eben neu einstellen kann, kein Problem. Wer aber kein Tensio hat und sich drauf verlassen muss, sprich die Räder einfach nur fährt, ist sowas dann auf Dauer echt unschön.

Ein Laufradbauer wird dich auch nach dem Einsatzzweck und budget fragen und dir eine passende Kombination vorschlagen.



Nachtrag......


Ganz andere Möglichkeit:
Da du nicht so weit weg wohnst, kannst du auch gerne mit Einzelteilen mal für nen Abend oder Nachmittag zu mir kommen und ich bau dir die Räder auf.
Bringste nen Fläschchen Bier mit und gut ist.


----------



## Stoertebiker (21. April 2014)

Ich wollte den neuen LRS fürn Bikepark, da die E2000 eher für Touren als fürn Park geeignet sind ... oder liege ich da falsch?
Welche Nabenbreiten brauche ich denn beim Swoop?
Beim Budget wollte ich auf jedenfall unter 400€ bleiben, da ich ja auch noch neue Mäntel und Bremsscheiben brauche.
Deswegen würde ich ggf. auch was gebrauchtes nehmen.

@MiWisBastelbude :
Danke für das Angebot!
wenn es kein kompleter LRS wird und ich meir einen zusammenstelle komm ich bestimmt darauf zurück!


----------



## Thiel (21. April 2014)

Wenn die E2000 gut aufgebaut sind vom Werk, halten die im Park eigentlich auch, wenn du kein halber Profi bist 
Dein Gewicht spielt da natürlich auch eine Rolle.
Auf der HP von Radion stehen die Nabenbreiten bzw Achsarten in der Beschreibung von deinem Bike.

Ich fahre auch zwei verschiedene Laufradsätze mit Unterschiedlichen Bereifungen. So spare ich ca. 1,5kg an rotierender Masse. Das merkt man DEUTLICH.
Wenn du etwas stabileres als wie die E2000 möchtest, wird das Gewicht ca. gleich oder knapp mehr werden bei 400,-€ Budget.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (21. April 2014)

> Ich wollte den neuen LRS fürn Bikepark, da die E2000 eher für Touren als fürn Park geeignet sind ... oder liege ich da falsch?



Hätte ich den E2000 behalten, hätte ich es genau umgekehrt gemacht.
Was neues feines für Touren und den E2000 zum Schreddern im Park.
Der E2000 ist schon ordentlich stabil und sollte vieles mitmachen.
Darüberhinaus ist es um den nicht schade, wenn er doch mal was abbekommt.

Einbaubreiten:
Hinten X12 = 142x12
(wenn du gebrauchst guckst: Bei einigen Naben kann man mittels Endkappen die 135er Breiten (135x10 oder auch QR) auch umrüsten. 
Bei Hope z.B.)

Vorne 110x20


Budget:
Wenn du nen Laufradsatz zum schreddern im Park suchst, bekommste gebraucht locker unter 400 Euro was.
Da muss man ja nicht das letzte gramm zählen.

Beim Laufradbauer wird es mit 400 für was feines schon eng bis unmöglich.

Aber: Baut man selber auf, geht für 400 schon was richtig nettes.
Nur als Anhaltspunkt für Kosten im Falle eines Selbstbaus:
Subrosas oder Spikes je Stück 70 Euro.
Alunippel und Speichen: Je Rad ca. 45 -50 Euro mit d-light/Laser
Naben: ab ca.  vorne rund 40 / Hinten ab 70, nach oben natürlich offen.

Nen Satz Novatecs vo/hi bei CNC z.B. 100 Euro zusammen.
Richtig nett sind da schon die Snychros, als Satz 120 Euro. Das ist dann schon was feines, steht Hopes imho nix nach.
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_106_755_1103&products_id=12152
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=25_106_755_1103&products_id=12150

Macht in Summe mit z.B. Spank Subrosa, d-light/Laser, Sapim polyax Alunippeln und den Synchros als Nabenvariante 360 Euro.
Aufbau kostet nix.

Sowas ist dann schon was ganz anderes, als der olle E2000.
Leicht genug für Tour, ordetnlich aufgebaut stabil genug für derbes Enduro und "normales" Parkfahren (also das flowige Zeug in Warstein und so, wenn die in den Alpen Steinfelder moschen willst und gerne mal das Rad in der Landung von nem Double einhaken willst, dann eher die Spank Spike)


Dat ist jetzt schon arg offtopic, sorry.
Von mir aus können wir das in Laufradforum verschieben oder per PN fortführen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (21. April 2014)

> Wenn du etwas stabileres als wie die E2000 möchtest, wird das Gewicht ca. gleich oder knapp mehr werden bei 400,-€ Budget.



So ist es. Viel leichter und gleichzeitig robust ist eher nicht zu versprechen.
Mit Subrosas kannste so auf 1800-1850gr. kommen, je nach Naben. Mit Spikes gehts eher Richtung 2000gr.

Die Subrosa ist dem E2000 aber imho ebenbürtig und hat dann bei gleichem Gewicht 25mm Maulweite.
Mit der Spike stehen dann satte 30mm Maulweite und eine "bullet-proof" Felge auf der Haben-Seite.
Da ich dich deutlich leichter einschätzen würde als mich, würde ich eher zu sowas wie ner Subrosa raten.

Die Spanks sind jetzt immer nur Beispiele, einfach weil ich davon schon viel verbaut habe und ich der Meinung bin, dass die ein Gutes Verhältnis Gewicht zu Stabilität und auch Preis zu Leistung haben. Andere Mütter haben aber auch schöne Töchter.


----------



## roxstar (21. April 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> zwei kurze Fragen:
> Wollte an meinem 6er Swoop jetzt endlich eine Variostütze nachrüsten (Reverb).
> ...



Hat sich das "Problem" schon gelöst? Stehe vor demselben Umbau


----------



## Sch4f (21. April 2014)

roxstar schrieb:


> Hat sich das "Problem" schon gelöst? Stehe vor demselben Umbau


Ich fange jetzt an zu messen.... mit fotos... geht jetzzt los

@MiWisBastelbude  lad mich bitt ein die Diskussion ein  Ich bin an dem Thema auch sehr interressiert (dem LRS ) Ich würde aber gerne einen Selbstbausatz gerne testen...


----------



## Stoertebiker (21. April 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten bezüglich des LRS.
Hab jetz im Laufradthread nen neues Thema dazu erstellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2-lrs-fuer-super-enduro-gesucht.697604/
Vielleicht interessierts ja noch nen paar Leute wie das weitergeht oder es will sich noch wer weitervan der Diskussion beteiligen ...


----------



## Sch4f (21. April 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> zwei kurze Fragen:
> Wollte an meinem 6er Swoop jetzt endlich eine Variostütze nachrüsten (Reverb).
> ...

















Man erkennt es nicht so gut auf dem letzten Bild... also  ca. 450mm ist voll ausgefahren... Da unterteil passt grad so rein, ich denke nicht das da eine 480 Länge reinpasst. kannst es ja mal messen mit dem maßstab, bei deinem ich komm auf max. 340mm


----------



## Sash84 (21. April 2014)

roxstar schrieb:


> Hat sich das "Problem" schon gelöst? Stehe vor demselben Umbau


Hola,
also geantwortet hatte leider keiner (bis gerade ) aber mir ist auch in der Zwischenzeit aufgefallen, dass hier ja eh hauptsächlich Stealth-Varianten-Fahrer vertreten sind, was uns beiden leider nicht viel bringt.
Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit eine 380er bestellt um sicher zu gehen, dass diese beim Swoop komplett reinpasst.
Beim Hardtail muss sie eh raus schauen aber da bin ich mir sicher, dass ich ausgefahren nicht zu tief sitzen werde auch wenn "nur" die Mindesteinstecktiefe im Sattelrohr ist.
Hatte mal grob überschlagen und mit meiner derzeitigen Stütze verglichen. Kam zu dem Schluss, dass es mit der 420er vllt doch etwas knapp sein könnte (was sich mit der Messung von Sch4f decken würde).
Wenn du noch ein paar Tage warten kannst kann ich aber gerne mal messen sobald das gute Stück da ist.
Dann hast du Daten von der Kombination Swoop 6.0 + Reverb (nicht Stealth) aus erster Hand. 
@Sch4f Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Sch4f (21. April 2014)

Frage 2 : Rein theopraktisch sollte der doch passen oder ? Also beim Swoop. Suche einen Ersatz wenn mein Float in Service is und vor allem wenns mal in den Bikepark geht...

http://www.bruegelmann.de/rockshox-vivid-r2c-coil-216-x-635-tune-midmid-362831.html


----------



## Eckes88 (22. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

wer von euch nutzt denn das Swoop für Touren? Wäre die 175 mm Variante ne Alternative für jemanden der Touren bis 50 km fährt und alle 4 Wochen mal in den Bikepark schaut? Kann jemand was zu den Klettereigenschaften sagen? Laut Freeride hat das Swoop im Test bei den Superenduros ja beim Uphill genauso gut abgeschnitten wie z.b das Propain Tyee (und das hab ich selbe rund geht richtig gut bergauf, so wie mein All Mountain)

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten ;-)


----------



## Sch4f (22. April 2014)

Auf diese Frage gibt es schon genug antworten hier im thread... 

Aber... uphill :klasse... ich hab das 175 8.0 das geht gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstikal (22. April 2014)

@Eckes88 ich hab das 175 8.0 und bin sehr zufrieden mit den Toureneigenschaften. Hab schon einige Touren im 60-90km Bereich gemacht und kann mit nicht beschweren. Uphill auch kein Problem, auch bei längeren Anstiegen nicht allerdings darf man nicht erwarten, dass man den Berg hochzieht wie mit einem CC-Fully. Ich sehe es als nettes extra Beintraining und der extra Spaß bergab ist die kleine Anstrengung bergauf sowieso wert...

Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken einen Alpenüberquerung mit dem Teil zu wagen, traue ich dem Rad durchaus zu.


----------



## Eckes88 (22. April 2014)

ok danke schon mal für die info @Sch4f und @wurstikal


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (23. April 2014)

Eckes88 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wer von euch nutzt denn das Swoop für Touren? Wäre die 175 mm Variante ne Alternative für jemanden der Touren bis 50 km fährt und alle 4 Wochen mal in den Bikepark schaut? Kann jemand was zu den Klettereigenschaften sagen? Laut Freeride hat das Swoop im Test bei den Superenduros ja beim Uphill genauso gut abgeschnitten wie z.b das Propain Tyee (und das hab ich selbe rund geht richtig gut bergauf, so wie mein All Mountain)
> 
> Danke schon mal für eure Antworten ;-)



Ich besitze das Swoop 175, 7.0. Touren sind damit kein Problem. Ebenfalls kannst du das Bike auch einfach mal im Bikepark bewegen. Ein klassischer Allrounder der in jedem Bereich Spaß bereitet. Das war auch meine Entscheidung diesen Kauf zu tätigen.


----------



## Jan_1968 (23. April 2014)

Nur falls es interessiert.
Zu Post #587:
Hier fehlte eine Distanzhülse im Freilaufkörper, die die Freilaufinnenlagerschale auf Distanz zur Nabeninnenlagerschale halten muss.
...diese fehlte von vornherein (!).

Gruß Jan


----------



## Sch4f (23. April 2014)

Jan_1968 schrieb:


> Nur falls es interessiert.
> Zu Post #587:
> Hier fehlte eine Distanzhülse im Freilaufkörper, die die Freilaufinnenlagerschale auf Distanz zur Nabeninnenlagerschale halten muss.
> ...diese fehlte von vornherein (!).
> ...


Post 587.... welcher is das? mit der zitieren Funktion wäre es besser gewesen...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. April 2014)

post #586 von Urtyp ist vermutlich gemeint.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-24#post-11907640

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Aso wie vermutet nicht ausdistanziert.

Hat DT Swiss das Problem gelöst ? Sprich dem Urtyp eine Distanz eingebaut / nachgeschickt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eckes88 (23. April 2014)

Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> Ich besitze das Swoop 175, 7.0. Touren sind damit kein Problem. Ebenfalls kannst du das Bike auch einfach mal im Bikepark bewegen. Ein klassischer Allrounder der in jedem Bereich Spaß bereitet. Das war auch meine Entscheidung diesen Kauf zu tätigen.


Alles klar vielen Dank @ Trail-Knowledge


----------



## Jan_1968 (23. April 2014)

@MiWisBastelbude 
Ja, der Post von Urtyp war gemeint. Das Laufrad war aufgrund des klemmenden Freilauf beim Service von DT Swiss, kam mit einem neuen Freilauf zurück... ...und wurde (noch immer) ohne Distanzhülse zurückgeliefert, sperrte also sofort wieder, als der Spanner angezogen wurde...


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. April 2014)

Schwache Leistung von DT. Wenn ne Nabe bei axialen Kräften klemmt, müsste man eigentlich sofort nach den Distanzen gucken.

Entnehme ich deinen Äusserungen, dass das Problem anderweitig beseitigt wurde und Urtyp nun wieder fahren kann ?
Wenn ja:


----------



## Urtyp (23. April 2014)

Schön Das Jan meine Aufgabe übernommen hatte 
Wir haben ne neue Hülse gedreht, hatte eher weniger Lust nochmals 2 Wochen zu warten. Das Ergebnis sehen wir heute Abend; wenn wir alles eingebaut
 haben. Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. April 2014)

Super ! 


> Wir haben ne neue Hülse gedreht, hatte eher weniger Lust nochmals 2 Wochen zu warten.


Hehe, genauso mache ich das auch immer. Kann ich voll verstehen.




> Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe!


Dafür nicht, ich hab ja gar nix gemacht.


----------



## roxstar (23. April 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Hola,
> also geantwortet hatte leider keiner (bis gerade ) aber mir ist auch in der Zwischenzeit aufgefallen, dass hier ja eh hauptsächlich Stealth-Varianten-Fahrer vertreten sind, was uns beiden leider nicht viel bringt.
> Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit eine 380er bestellt um sicher zu gehen, dass diese beim Swoop komplett reinpasst.
> Beim Hardtail muss sie eh raus schauen aber da bin ich mir sicher, dass ich ausgefahren nicht zu tief sitzen werde auch wenn "nur" die Mindesteinstecktiefe im Sattelrohr ist.
> ...



Ja klar, eilt nicht, mein Swoop 6.0 ist nun bestellt, dauert aber eben noch ein paar Tage bis es da ist, erst dann kann ich ne Reverb nachrüsten  Danke schonmal!


----------



## Joehigashi80 (24. April 2014)

Trail-Knowledge schrieb:


> Ich besitze das Swoop 175, 7.0. Touren sind damit kein Problem. Ebenfalls kannst du das Bike auch einfach mal im Bikepark bewegen. Ein klassischer Allrounder der in jedem Bereich Spaß bereitet. Das war auch meine Entscheidung diesen Kauf zu tätigen.


Vermisst Du eine Gabelabsenkung?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sash84 (24. April 2014)

roxstar schrieb:


> Ja klar, eilt nicht, mein Swoop 6.0 ist nun bestellt, dauert aber eben noch ein paar Tage bis es da ist, erst dann kann ich ne Reverb nachrüsten  Danke schonmal!



So. Paket ist gerade angekommen. 
Werd dann heute Abend basteln und berichten wie es mit der Variostütze passt.

Einzige was ich gerade überlege ist, ob ich nicht doch lieber die Hans Dampf Evo Trailstar in der SnakeSkin Version bestellt hätte statt in der Gravity Variante. 
Wären noch mal 500-600g weniger Gewicht und hätten für die durchschnittliche Tour bestimmt auch ausgereicht.
Auf der anderen Seite für etwas unsaubere Sprünge, wie es bei mir noch des öfteren der Fall ist, oder wenn man mal die ein oder ander eKante etwas mitnimmt schadet etwas mehr Stabilität vllt. auch nicht. 

Was fahrt ihr denn aktuell für Reifen (wahlweise für Touren und/oder Parkbesuche)?
Welche Version der Hans Dampf ist denn standardmäßig beim 6.0er und 7.0er Swoop montiert? Habe nur auf der Radon Seite gesehen, dass es sich um Drahtreifen handelt.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (24. April 2014)

> statt in der Gravity Variante.



Du sprichst von der Super-Gravity Karkasse ?
Die fahre ich für normale Touren auch nicht hinten, ist mir auch etwas zu derbe.
Wobei dei SS mir wiederum zu dünn ist. Deswegen sind bei mir als Mittelding hinten Conti Protection oder Maxxis Exo Karkassen im Einsatz auf Tour.



> Was fahrt ihr denn aktuell für Reifen (wahlweise für Touren und/oder Parkbesuche)?



Bei mir je nach Ausrichtung der Ausfahrt im Einsatz:

vorne:
- Der Baron 2.5 (Winter)
- Magic Mary SG Trailstar (Allrounder fürs derbe)
- Chunky Monkey (Touren)
was auf der Liste zum Ausprobieren für vorne steht: MM SG Vertstar und/oder DHR II 2.4 ST

hinten:
- Magic Mary SG Trailstar (nur bei allerdickstem Schlamm im Winter auf hometrails oder halt im Park)
- HR II DH (nur im Park, als Allrounder)
- Hans Dampf Evo SS Trailstar (wurde ersetzt durch Conti TK, der TK kann alles was der HD kann imho genausogut und hält um ein vielfaches länger)
- Trailking 2.4 Protection (Tour, für vorwiegend trocken schöner Reifen, performance fällt mir bei aufweichendem Boden aber zu  sehr ab - galt für HD im Prinzip genauso)
- DHR II 2.4 60A (Tour, als Allrounder, könnte den Trailking nach ersten Eindrücken komplett ersetzen bei mir, trocken scheinbar mind. genausogut in der Summe, bei weichem Boden imho besser als der TK)



> Welche Version der Hans Dampf ist denn standardmäßig beim 6.0er und 7.0er Swoop montiert? Habe nur auf der Radon Seite gesehen, dass es sich um Drahtreifen handelt.



Ja, Draht Performance Line, also Dual Compound. (bei meinem 7.0er)
Zu den Reifen kann ich nix sagen, sind bei mir sofort runtergeflogen im Neuzustand. Nach "Befingerung" würd ich sagen sind die OEM Teile auch normale SS Karkasse, habs aber nicht auf der Beschriftung nachgeguckt.


----------



## Sash84 (24. April 2014)

@MiWisBastelbude Danke Micha für die ausführliche Antwort. 
Ja genau die SG Karkasse meinte ich.
Fährst du die von dir genannten Reifen eher als Draht- oder Faltversion oder wechselt das auch je nach Einsatzgebiet?
(Also z. B. Draht für Park und Falt für Touren oder so.)

Ich denke ich werd die Schluppen heute Abend einfach mal draufziehen und ne kleine Tour machen um zu sehen wie sie sich bei mir bergauf/ab anfühlen.
Aktuell hab ich noch Muddy Marys drauf, die im schlammigen Winter/Frühjahr gute Dienste geleistet haben, aber jetzt im trockenen und vor allem bei allem was einer Tour/bergauf ähnlich ist doch sehr hinderlich sind.
Deswegen bin ich die letzte Zeit aus Bequemlichkeit auf den Hometrails auch mehr mit dem HT gefahren wo RaceKings drauf sind. Die fahren sich zwar sehr angenehm beim strampeln aber sind in Punkto Pannenschutz, zumindest bei mir, total unbrauchbar und sehr sensibel, weswegen jetzt was alltagstauglicheres her musste.
Werde berichten und werd, wenn ich dran denke, demnächst noch mal bei dir nachhaken, ob sich dein Eindruck von den DHR 2 verändert oder verfestigt hat.

Ansonsten muss ich halt auf dem nächsten Weg nach Warstein/Willingen/Winterberg nen kleinen Stop im Dortmunder Testlabor einlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (24. April 2014)

Also wenn die Reifen als Faltversion verfügbar sind, fahr ich falt.
Sprich Äffchen, MM, TK, DHR II, HD alles falt. (einfach, weils nen paar gramm leichter ist)
2.5er Baron ist Draht, die HRII DH sind auch Draht.

Ich hab ja 2 identische Laufradsätze fürs Swoop, i.d.R ist einer mit gemäßigter Tourenbereifung bestückt, der andere dann mit gröberem Zeug (für Matsch auf Hometrails, im Winter oder halt im Park).
Eigentlich sollte der derbe Laufradatz MM vorne, DHRII hitnen haben. Jetzt komm ich ins Grübeln ganzjährig nur noch den DHRII als Hinterreifen zu fahren. 
(Oder ich probier mal für den Touren LRS komplette "Leichtfüßigkeit" mit nem 2.4er MKII Protection als deutliche Abgrenzung zum Alleskönner DHR II. Am 29er HArdtail läuft der MK sehr schnell, aber natürlich mit dementsprechend Abstrichen im Grip. Fürs Hardtail o.k., ob ich mir das Swoop damit zu sehr beschneide, muss ich mal sehen. Geht´s halt öfter quer... ;-) )

Alle der genannten Reifen zehren bei mir auch mehr Kräfte, als die Kombi Äffchen vorne / Smorgasbord/HD pacestar/MKII hinten am 29er AM Hardtail.
Immer wenn ich aufs Hardtail steige, fühle ich mich, als hätte ich nen Motor zugeschaltet.
Da bist du also nicht alleine.
Aber weil das Swoop bergab zu dermassen zum Schabernack treiben einlädt, haben sich mein Touren mit dem Swoop einfach ein wenig verändert. Weniger km, aber mehr gebolze bergab, dafür besonnen, langsamer und möglichst kräftesparend bergauf kriechen. Zwischensprints bergauf mit dem hardtail machen Spaß, mit dem Swoop bringen die mich um und saugen die Kräfte, sowas spare ich mir dann.

Zurück zu den Reifen:
Rollwiderstand bei recht ähnlichen Reifen erfühlen ist immer etwas mit Unsicherheiten behaftet, deswegen nur als Tendenz:

Der HD SS Trailstar lief hinten wohl am leichtesten. TK2.4 und DHRII 2.4 läufen beide imho sehr ähnlich, beide vom Gefühl nur marginal schlechter als der HD (kann auch eher des geringe Mehrgewicht vom TK sein, was man merkt)
Ich tippe mal, dein HD mit SG Karkasse läuft nicht besser, als der DHRII.
Der Maxxis läuft schon echt erstaunlich gut für so nen derben Reifen, der geht vom Profil fast schon Richtugn MM.

Vorne gehe ich immer mehr dazu über, einfach auf Grip zu gehen und das bisken, was man da an Rollwiderstand merkt zu vernachlässigen.



> Ansonsten muss ich halt auf dem nächsten Weg nach Warstein/Willingen/Winterberg nen kleinen Stop im Dortmunder Testlabor einlegen.



Immer gerne.
Samstag müssten wir auch wieder in Warstein oder Winterberg sein.
Wenn ich nen jemandem mit nem Swoop sehe, halte ich drauf zu....


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (24. April 2014)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Vermisst Du eine Gabelabsenkung?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


Überhaupt nicht. Komme alle Anstiege auch ohne Absenkung bestens hoch.


----------



## Sash84 (24. April 2014)

Variostütze und Reifen sind dran!
Soweit passt alles. 
Bei der Sattelstütze hatte ich erst bedenken ob die minimale Höhe (im eingefahrenem Zustand) mir vllt. etwas zu hoch sein könnte, aber dem ist nicht so und es passt perfekt. Weiß nicht wie ich all die Jahre ohne leben konnte. 

Die Reifen sind leider kein Gramm leichter, da ich die Muddy Marys fälschlicherweise als Drahtreifen im Kopf hatte (da wiegen sie etwa 1,2 - 1,3kg).
Als Faltreifen wiegen sie aber genau wie die "Hans Dampf Evo Super Gravity TrailStar TL-Ready 26 x 2,35" etwa 1kg pro Reifen. Aber der Rollwiderstand ist immerhin angenehmer vom ersten Eindruck her.

@MiWisBastelbude Du hast beim 7er wenigstens noch ne Absenkfunktion beim Dämpfer und könntest wenigstens noch halbwegs vernünftig auch mal im Wiegeschritt irgendwo hochrennen.  
Naja, hoffe, dass es mit den Schluppen jetzt ne Ecke angenehmer wird auch wenn ich statt der erhofften 500g leider nichts spare.
Dieses Wochenende bin ich nicht unterwegs mit dem Fahrrad. 7 Uhr gehts los mit wakeboarden und im Anschluss Junggesellenabschied mit Paintball, Essen, Trinken, Feiern; Sonntag dann wohl erholen. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinner, haben wir uns aber schon mal kurz in Warstein getroffen, als unsere Holden ihre ersten Bikeparkversuche unternommen haben oder?. Da warste aber nicht mit dem Swoop da.

Abschließend noch ein Bild (@roxstar ), was ich nirgendwo im Internet finden konnte, bzgl. der Abmessungen der Reverb.
Sollte hilfreich sein bei der Größenfindung für alle die ähnliches vorhaben bei welchem Fahrrad auch immer.
Zu sehen ist *Rock Shox Reverb 380 mm mit 125 mm Hub* (MMX links, 31,6 mm Durchmesser).
(Die 38 liegt bündig an sodass sich für das Eintauchrohr etwa 18,5 cm ergeben, auch wenn es wegen der Perspektive hier nicht so aussieht.)



 Grüße und schönen Abend


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. April 2014)

> Die Reifen sind leider kein Gramm leichter, da ich die Muddy Marys fälschlicherweise als Drahtreifen im Kopf hatte (da wiegen sie etwa 1,2 - 1,3kg).



Hattest du bisher MM drauf ? (hast du schonmal geschrieben glaube ich, aber ich habs nicht so im Kopf gerade)
Was war original bei dir drauf ? Nicht auch HD ? Die OEM HD dürften nur marginal (wegen Draht) schwerer sein, als deine neuen Triple compound falt.
Der HD rollt imho schon erheblich leichter als die MagicMary, die alten MuddyMary bin ich nie gefahren. (verglichen mit gleichem Compound, aber meine MM mit SG Karkasse, alle meine HD mit SS Karkasse, so dass ich den Einfluss der Karkasse nicht einzeln bewerten kann)
Wenn du jetzt HDs und MMs hast, haste du ja alle Kombinationsmöglichkeiten. 2xHD, HD hi./MM vo. und fürs ganz derbe MM/MM. Da deckste shon super viel mit ab.



> Du hast beim 7er wenigstens noch ne Absenkfunktion beim Dämpfer und könntest wenigstens noch halbwegs vernünftig auch mal im Wiegeschritt irgendwo hochrennen.


Ja, ich hab 3 Druckstufeneinstellungen am RC3. Wiegetritt kneife ich mir trotzdem. Da schaukelt die Fuhre trotzdem merklich, was auch an meiner "zierlichen" Gestalt liegen könnte. ;-) Ich sitze in der Regel alle Steigungen aus.




> Wenn ich mich recht erinner, haben wir uns aber schon mal kurz in Warstein getroffen, als unsere Holden ihre ersten Bikeparkversuche unternommen haben oder?. Da warste aber nicht mit dem Swoop da.


Ja, haben uns getroffen, hab ich nicht verdrängt. ;-) Müsste ich mit dem Operator dagewesen sein und meine Frau noch mit ihrem hardtail (jetzt hat sie nen Froggy 718 auf 180mm Kashima Fahrwerk, da bin ich schon ein bisken neidisch muss ich gestehen.)

Dann wünsch ich dir Samstag viel Spaß und gute Auskurierung am Sonntag ;-)


----------



## Sch4f (25. April 2014)

Hat jemand mal die Michelin Grip´r oder den Rock´r2 getestet ?


----------



## Sandra29 (26. April 2014)

Hallo
Ich bin morgen (So) mit meinem Swoop 6.0  in Warstein,mache beim Downhillkurs mit  Bin schon echt gespannt.
Ich bin auch am überlegn wegen Reverb weil es mir aufn Sack geht ständig abzusteign und den Sattel zu verstelln.Habe aber von Reverb absolut null Ahnung.Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja bei helfen.Also ich bin 1,84m und Schrittlänge meine ich war 92 im Laden stand das ich 52-58 brauch.Hab 20zoll also Gr.L genommen.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (26. April 2014)

Hi,

die Reverb hat erstmal so nix mit der Schrittlänge total zu tun.

Miss mal, wie weit deine Sattelstütze aus dem Rahmen heraus ragt. (und wie tief sie versenkt ist)
Dementsprechend kann man entscheiden, welche Länge passt.
Ich nehme jetzt mal an, dass bei dir auch die große mit 150mm Travel reinpasst.
Rohrdurchmesser sind 31,6mm.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## stramm (29. April 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo Michael danke für deinen Bericht . Bei deinen Gewicht würde ich dir eine 500 Feder empfehlen ( 60-75kg. 400 - 70-85Kg 450 und 85-100kg. 500x3.25 ) können wir leider nicht berücksichtigen in der Serie .Das Geräusch kann ich so auch
> nicht deuten ev. Druck auf der Ausgleichskammer prüfen 130-150 psi zu den Schrauben alle 8-10 Nm bis auf die großen
> Alu mit Sw6 die 12-14 Nm. Hoffe ich habe dir geholfen. Gruß Bodo



Kleine Rückmeldung meinerseits.
Die 500er Feder funktioniert super für meine 95 kg und das Klackern am Dämpfer lag wirklich am fehlenden Druck im air assist, dachte ursprünglich das meine pumpe einen zu kurzen Anschluss für den Dämpfer hat aber lag wirklich am fehlenden Druck.
Das swoop 210 ist aber wirklich der Hammer nach einigen besuchen in verschiedenen Parks, wobei ich mittlerweile maxxis dh Reifen drauf habe, gefallen mir besser in der dämpfung, aber ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache. 
Gruß, Michael.


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. April 2014)

stramm schrieb:


> Kleine Rückmeldung meinerseits.
> Die 500er Feder funktioniert super für meine 95 kg und das Klackern am Dämpfer lag wirklich am fehlenden Druck im air assist, dachte ursprünglich das meine pumpe einen zu kurzen Anschluss für den Dämpfer hat aber lag wirklich am fehlenden Druck.
> Das swoop 210 ist aber wirklich der Hammer nach einigen besuchen in verschiedenen Parks, wobei ich mittlerweile maxxis dh Reifen drauf habe, gefallen mir besser in der dämpfung, aber ist ja bekanntlich geschmackssache.
> Gruß, Michael.


 Schön freut mich dir geholfen zu haben. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roxstar (1. Mai 2014)

Hat jmd. evtl. paar Basic-Einstellungen für Gabel und Dämpfer für mich? Habe ca. 70kg aktuell. Danke!


----------



## roxstar (1. Mai 2014)

Hab' dann den Dämpfer heute morgen mal auf 11bar aufgepumpt was genau 25% Sag ausgemacht hat. Rebound vorne und hinten noch eingestellt, Endanschlag vom Umwerfer eingestellt (hat geschliffen und hat nicht sauber aufs große Blatt geschalten). Danach gleich mal etwa 45km mit viel Uphill absolviert - bin wahrlich zufrieden. Der Hinterbau wippt halt echt null, so muss das sein. Sogar die "billige" Domain spricht richtig schön an und die Formula RX langt jetzt nach dem ersten Einbremsen echt gut und außreichend dosierbar hin.
Was auch ein echter Augenschmauß ist, ist der Rahmen. Die Form sowieso aber mit den glanzschwarzen Akzenten auf der mattschwarzen Basis steckt das Ding optisch alle andren Designs in die Tasche wie ich finde. Nur das Blau/Schwarz der Swoop 190 gefällt mir noch besser.

Soll heißen: Bin rundum zufrieden


----------



## EVHD (2. Mai 2014)

Moin Moin,


Ich überlege mir ein Swoop 175 7.0 zu kaufen. Ich frage mich jedoch ob die Rahmen Größe L überhaupt für mich passen würde, da ich 1,92 groß bin. Hat jemand schon damit Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (2. Mai 2014)

Bin 191cm, 175er -7.0 in L
Passt gut. 
Mit ausgefahrener Sattelstütze (SL 91cm, 815mm Sitzhöhe) ist das schon ne ordentliche Überhöhung. Gefällt mir aber, hab ich beim klettern wenigstens ordentlich Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Sollte einen das stören, kann man ja nen Lenker mit mehr rise montieren.


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Mai 2014)

ich habe interesse am swoop bin nur am zweifeln ob das 7.0 mit rock shox oder das 8.0 mit fox.
was würdet ihr empfehlen.


----------



## CQB (7. Mai 2014)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (8. Mai 2014)

@Ochiba63 :
Also ich als 8.0-Fahrer kann dir das 8.0 auf jeden Fall empfehlen!
Wobei es bei Rock Shox oder Fox denke ich mehr ne Glaubensfrage ist. Genau wie: Sram oder Shimano?
Letztendlich bauen beide Marken super Fahrwerke. Die Talas ist halt im Gegensatz zur Lyrik noch absenkbar ... ob man das nun wirklich braucht muss jeder selbst wissen ... wenn man sehr viele Touren fährt kann dies an sich aber nicht schaden!
Letztendlich ist bei den beiden Bikes für viele auch die Optik durchaus ausschlaggebend. Manche mögen dieses grün nicht, andere wiederum das raw ...
Ich hab mittlerweile beide Bikes in natura gesehen und find sie beide geil von der Optik!
Letztendlich kann ich nur sagen das ich bis jetzt mit dem 8.0 zu 100% zufrieden bin. Wahrscheinlich geht es den meisten 7.0-Fahrern aber nicht anders.

LG Störte


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. Mai 2014)

Den Worten von Störte ist im Grunde nix hinzuzufügen.
(ich hab das 7.0)


----------



## Urtyp (8. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr das 7.0 und bin rundum Glücklich: hier das gute nochmal in action


----------



## Ochiba63 (9. Mai 2014)

habe mir heute ein 8.o in bonn abgeholt


----------



## EVHD (9. Mai 2014)

Morgen werde ich erstmal mein 7.0 abholen


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (9. Mai 2014)

> habe mir heute ein 8.o in bonn abgeholt



Genau die richtige Entscheidung !
Du wirst es nicht bereuen, nicht auf das Chaos Rad gewartet zu haben.
Ich bin so froh, im Winter auch aufs swoop umgeschwenkt zu sein.


----------



## EVHD (9. Mai 2014)

Kurze Frage zum Umwerfer des Swoops 175 7.0. Lohnt es sich gleich einen neuen zu kaufen oder kann ich schon vor der ersten Fahrt die Schrauben die möglicherweise sich lösen könnten, mit Schraubensicherungslack zu beträufeln?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (9. Mai 2014)

Wieso sollte man für ein funktionierendes System nen neuen Umwerfer kaufen ?

Zugegeben, Radon kriegt das bei der Montage wohl nicht hin, den gut anzuziehen und ordentlich einzustellen.
Wenn man sich eben 10 Minuten Zeit nimmt, den einzustellen und dann die Schrauben mit mittelfester Schraubensicherung ordentlich anzieht, lüppt das. Hab bei mir nach dem Einstellen nie ein Problem gehabt.


----------



## EVHD (11. Mai 2014)

So, bin seit gestern auch ein Besitzer eines Swoops 7.0 . Ende des Monats soll es in Bikepark gehen, daher wollte ich mal rumfragen welche reifen ihr für geeignet haltet?
Den aktuellen Reifen kann ich nicht wirklich vertrauen da es normale Hans Dampf Reifen sind, und auf meine ZR Race verwendung finden werden.


----------



## KILLTROY (11. Mai 2014)

Also ich bin bis jetzt zufrieden mit den HD die drauf sind. Aber sollte es mal bissal gatschig werden ist wahrscheinlich ein BARON oder Magic M kein fehler  Ich finde das der HD am Heck sehr schnell weg ist durch den harten Boden bergauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (11. Mai 2014)

Im Park stabile Karkasse, sprich mind. ne supergravity von Schwalbe (die sind schon gut stabil), oder die dicken DH Karkassen von Conti oder Maxxis oder Schwalbe.

Profil nach Streckenbeschaffenheit. Wichtig ist erstmal die Karkasse.
Nen HD SS ist nix fürn Park, egal wie man fährt.
Wenn du für bergab eimal nen 2pl-Minion, Kaiser, Baron, MM SG oder sonstwas drauf hattest, willst du nie wieder zurück.

In der Summe, also Mischungen vom OEM Schwalbe Dual-compund/der schlabberige SS Karkasse/MiniProfil des HD, sind das Welten zu nem Reifen mit stabiler Karkasse, griffiger Mischung und zünftigem Profil.


----------



## Dusius (11. Mai 2014)

Mach dir HighRoller 2 drauf, der taugt für alles.


----------



## EVHD (11. Mai 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten, werde mir dann wahrscheinlich Maxxis Minion II als Faltversion holen.


----------



## stramm (11. Mai 2014)

Hi, hattest du schon erwähnt welchen Park du besuchen willst. Wie gesagt falt Reifen reichen für die meisten strecken besonders wenn man noch nicht so extrem ballert. Sonst bringen die dh karkassen mehr Sicherheit, dämpfung und Pannenresistenz. Welchen Minion dachtest du denn, dhr2 ?
Ciao, Michael.


----------



## siebenacht (12. Mai 2014)

Dusius schrieb:


> Mach dir HighRoller 2 drauf, der taugt für alles.


Kann ick bestätigen, vorne DH 2.4 mit 42a Supertacky, hinten noch HR I DH 2.5 mit 60a-Mischung.
Gruß 78


----------



## Dajak (12. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute,
ich brauch Hilfe. Um es gleich vorweg zunehmen - ich bin noch nicht lange am biken. 
Ich würde gerne wissen wie ihr folgende 2 Bikes vergleichen würdet:

Radon Swoop 175 7 gegen Trek Slash 9 2012

Ich weiss, dass die beiden preislich absolut nicht in der gleichen Liga spielen. Mich interessiert alles was euch dazu einfällt. 
Das Trek Slash wird im Net überall hoch gelobt. Ich weiss nur, dass die Avid X0 wohl ständig Probleme machen und laut sind. Und auch die SRAM X0 Schaltung knarzt rum. Ich weiss nicht ob die Parts am Swoop 7 billiger, aber dafür zuverlässiger und einfacher in der Wartung sind.

Würdet ihr ein Slash 9 gegen ein Swoop 175 7 oder umgekehrt eintauschen?
Ist wirklich soviel dran, was über das Slash gesagt wird? 

Ich danke euch für eure Meinungen !


----------



## EVHD (12. Mai 2014)

Fahre in den Bikepark Hahnenklee (Harz). Habe mir nun Maxxis Minion DHF SuperTacky Faltreifen und Maxxis Minion DHR II SuperTacky Faltreifen   gekauft. Wollte erst mir die Baron 2.5 holen aber die waren im Vergleich zu den Maxxis etwas schwerer.


----------



## Ochiba63 (12. Mai 2014)

Habe mal eine frage.
Wie stelle ich den sag ein, im stehen oder sitzen?
Habe ihn im stehen eingestellt mit 30% wenn ich sitze habe ich hinten fast das doppelte.
Jetzt habe ich hinten im sitzen eingestellt vorn habe ich es im stehen.
Ist das rote bike mit soviel federweg vorher hatte ich ein cc mit 80mm da war es fast gleichgültig wie mal den einstellt ist immer knüppelhart.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (12. Mai 2014)

Normalerweise stellst du den Sag im stehen ein, da du ja auch im stehen abfährst.
Wenn du da aber plötzlich im sitzen das doppelte an Sag hast, kommt mir das komisch vor.
Stehst du sehr weit nach vorne verlagert und nicht zentral mittig im Rad?

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (12. Mai 2014)

denke schon daß ich da zentral im rad gestanden bin.


----------



## Ochiba63 (12. Mai 2014)

bemerke bei dem fahren wenn ich stehe und mich dann setze das es schon kräftig runter geht.


----------



## Dajak (12. Mai 2014)

Hat jemand von euch ein Swoop und wohnt in Süddeutschland oder Schweiz?


----------



## Ochiba63 (13. Mai 2014)

habe heute noch mal alles überprüft.
der sag ist jetzt im stehen ca 26% und im sitzen ca 30.
das ist das was ich gestern auf der tour pi mal daumen geändert habe.
das müßte so o.k sein.
wieviel sag fahrt ihr mit dem fox dämpfer?


----------



## Bierschinken88 (13. Mai 2014)

Klingt doch ganz nett.
Ob du mit dem Sag gut aufgestellt bist, musst du einfach ausprobieren.
Je nach Tour/Fahrtechnik fährst du besser mit mehr oder weniger, aber als Anhaltspunkt sind 25-30% doch voll okay.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## Ochiba63 (13. Mai 2014)

verstehe nur nicht warum der unterschied gestern , als es 30 % im stehen waren, so groß war.
oder konnte es sein daß der dämpfer noch zu neu ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLTROY (14. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen, kann mir wer sagen ob beim 7.0er 2.4 und sogar 2.5 draufpassen ohne das sie am Rahmen Schleifen.

THX


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (14. Mai 2014)

Du musst schon ein konkretes Modell nennen. Die sind ja nicht alle gleich breit.

Guck mal in die Reifenbreitendatenbank.

Ich fahre alles auf Spank Spike 35 Evos (also 30mm Maulweite)
Ich hatte bisher drin:
Trailking 2.4 Protection, Baron 2.5, Kaiser 2.5, Kaiser Projekt 2.4, Chunky Monkey 2.4, DHRII 2.4, MM 2.35 gingen alle locker rein. Die breitesten sind an der Karkasse und/oder den Stollen so um 60-62mm. Das größte Volumen dürfte der TK2.4 haben. Das ist schon nen amtlicher Ballon. über 60mm Höhe. Die anderen liegen meist knapp unter 60mm Höhe.
Meine HRII 2.5 hab ich noch nicht im Swoop drin gehabt, wenn die Laufräder so nebeneinander stehen, sollte der aber auch locker reingehen.

Der original verbaute HD ist ja auch nicht sonderlich schmal, liegt ja auch je ne Felge um 60mm.


----------



## EVHD (14. Mai 2014)

@MiWisBastelbude, welchen Schraubensicherungslack hast du genutz um die Schrauben am Umwerfer zusichern? Finde nur Schraubensicherung welches man auf das Gewinde schmiert.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (14. Mai 2014)

Normale flüssige Schraubensicherung, in dem Fall die mittelfeste blaue (je nach dem Welche Flasche gerade in griffweite ist - mal Loctite, mal LiquiMoly, mal WeiconLock)
Und klar, flüssige Schraubensicherung kommt aufs Gewinde.


----------



## Dajak (15. Mai 2014)

Ich verstehe nicht warum sich Radon nicht zu lockeren schlechteingestellten Umwerfern, losen Schrauben und sonstigen Montage-Meisterleistungen äussert. Oder hab ich was übersehen?
Das Swoop 175 7 find ich optisch hammer und wollte es unbedingt kaufen, aber die Montageschlampereien von denen hier berichtet werden, sind sehr enttäuschend. Das richtig blöde ist aber, dass sich Radon dazu nicht äussert.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. Mai 2014)

Also die beiden Umwerferschräubchen besser anzuziehen / zu sichern kann für Radon nicht so schwer sein, keine Frage.
Da wäre es imho leicht, in Zukunft Abhilfe zu schaffen.

Die Einstellung des Umwerfers in der Konstellation am Swoop muss man recht penibel machen, damit er in allen Gängen schleiffrei läuft. Braucht ewtwas Zeit, viel Reserve für schlampige Einstellugn ist da nicht.
Ich denke, da ist die Zeit in der Montage einfach eng bemessen und da wird dann ein "halbwegs" eingestellter Umwerfer in Kauf genommen.

Keine Frage, eigentlich sollte der Umwerfer ordentlich eingestellt zum Kunden kommen. Und eben ne kurze Äußerung würde sich hier im Forum evtl. auch gut machen, wenn potentielle Käufer das lesen.

Aber mal ganz ehrlich meine ganz persönliche Meinung zum Thema "Erwartungshaltung":
Ich hab nen Bike beim Versender gekauft, ich war mir vorab klar was ich erwate, was ich hinnehmen werde und was nicht.
Der Preis ist gut, irgendow müssen Abstriche gemacht werden und meist ist das dann als erstes bei der Montage.
Stell ich mich halt eben hin und justiere mal 20 Minuten den Umwerfer. Das ich hier und da selber nachbessern muss, war mir klar.
Geht für mich vollkommen in Ordnung und ist für mich keinen Grund für erhöhten Puls. Alles in allem kann ich für meinen Teil bei Radon nicht klagen bzgl. Preis / Qualität / Service.

Wer nicht 2 Schräubchen am Umwerfer nachziehen kann  (oder wie letztens im Kummerkasten nicht mal eben 2mm mehr Zug an ner mechanischen Felgenbremse am Rennrad nachstellen kann), der sollte sich mal überlegen, ob ein Versenderbike der richtig Weg für ihn ist.
Dann muss ich halt beim Händler um die Ecke 50% oder noch mehr mehr bezahlen. Da bekommt man unter Umständen vielleicht auch nen schlecht eingestellten Umwerfer, dem kann man dann aber das Rad vorbeibringen und sagen "mach fertig".


Ich bin mit Radon weder verwandt noch verschwägert. Mein Swoop ist auch das einzige Radon von einem Dutzend Räder im Keller, sprich fanboy bin ich nicht. Ich bin aber soweit zufrieden, dass ich jederzeit wieder ein Rad bei Radon kaufen würde.


----------



## donbraingnon (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nach ausgiebigsten Vergleich vieler Hersteller und vieler Modelle ist mein derzeitiger Favorit für mein erstes Fully das aktuelle Radon Swoop 175. Zwar ist mein derzeitiger Einsatz eher im All-Mountain Bereich zu sehen, aber ich hätte mit dem neuen Rad gerne die Möglichkeit auch mal ins richtig grobe zu gehen.
In diesem Thread wurde viel über Swoop 175 6.0 vs. 7.0 gesprochen, ich selbst schwanke jedoch zwischen dem 7.0 und dem 8.0. Wie sind dazu die Meinungen? Die Komponenten sind ja doch sehr sehr unterschiedlich (vor allem RS vs. Fox) und der Preisunterschied mit 600€ ebenfalls saftig. In welchem Fall lohnt sich dieser Aufpreis?
Mit den SLX-Komponenten könnte ich leben, warum es allerdings eine Deore-Kasette ist kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.

Danke für Meinungen!
don


----------



## Bierschinken88 (15. Mai 2014)

Du verlierst, ie so viele die viel wesentlicheren Unterschiede aus den Augen: Laufräder!

Das 8.0 hat das bessere Fahrwerk und ist deutlich Touren-tauglicher.
Wenn du aber schreibst, dass du AM fährst und auch mal gröber möchtest, dann nimm dir doch ein "dickes" Slide.
Z.b. das Slide E1. Das ist deutlich tourenfähiger als die Swoops und kann auch richtig derb.

Wenn du sagst, dass das dein erstes Fully ist, würde ich von einem Bomber wie dem Swoop eher absehen.
So ein 150mm Fully kann mit dem richtigen Lafradsatz schon ne Menge ab


----------



## donbraingnon (15. Mai 2014)

super, Danke für die schnelle & gute Antwort! 

Das Slide E1 hatte ich tatsächlich zu allererst auf dem Radar, dachte mir dann aber mit dem Swoop 175 mehr Reserven zu haben, ohne übermäßig auf Uphill-Fähigkeiten zu verzichten (die Meinungen hier im Thread zur Uphill-Fähigkeit sind ja durchweg positiv). Komischerweise habe ich gestern noch die Info bekommen dass das E1 derzeit weder in 18" noch in 20" im Megastore verfügbar ist (würde gerne beide testen). Werde aber morgen mal den weiten Weg nach Bonn machen.


----------



## Stoertebiker (15. Mai 2014)

Vor ca einer Woche hat schon mal wer die selbe Frage gestellt ob 7.0 oder 8.0 ...
Da hab ich folgendes geantwortet:


Stoertebiker schrieb:


> @Ochiba63 :
> Also ich als 8.0-Fahrer kann dir das 8.0 auf jeden Fall empfehlen!
> Wobei es bei Rock Shox oder Fox denke ich mehr ne Glaubensfrage ist. Genau wie: Sram oder Shimano?
> Letztendlich bauen beide Marken super Fahrwerke. Die Talas ist halt im Gegensatz zur Lyrik noch absenkbar ... ob man das nun wirklich braucht muss jeder selbst wissen ... wenn man sehr viele Touren fährt kann dies an sich aber nicht schaden!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (15. Mai 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Vor ca einer Woche hat schon mal wer die selbe Frage gestellt ob 7.0 oder 8.0 ...
> Da hab ich folgendes geantwortet:


 8.0 ROCCCCKKKTT


----------



## ChrisStahl (16. Mai 2014)

Für die Einsteiger im Forum hier ein tolles Angebot am Samstag im Megastore:
20 Jahre Radon Bikes
Das Swoop 6.0 kostet 1499,-. Dafür gibt es 175 mm Federweg, Domain, Monarch, SLX und einen guten Laufradsatz.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (16. Mai 2014)

donbraingnon schrieb:


> dachte mir dann aber mit dem Swoop 175 mehr Reserven zu haben, ohne übermäßig auf Uphill-Fähigkeiten zu verzichten


Vertu dich da mal nicht!
Das ist eine relativierung, denn solche Freerider sind meist nicht besonders schön bergauf zu treten. Da ist das Swoop aber recht gutmütig und klettert im Vergleich zu anderen Freeridern ganz ordentlich.
Das Slide geht im direkten Vergleich aber deutlich besser Bergauf als das Swoop.

"Reserve" ist auch schwer relativ.
Wenn man vom HT kommt, hat ein 120mm-Fully schon Reserve. Da ist ein 150er schon ein richtig dickes Ding


----------



## donbraingnon (16. Mai 2014)

alles klar, danke Dir!

Heute Nachmittag geht's nach Bonn! Hoffe dass alle 4 (E1, E2, Swoop 7 und Swoop 8) dort vorhanden sind, dann wird fleißig getestet (sofern man das ohne echten Trail-Einsatz sagen kann).
Das E2 ist deutlich im Preis gefallen! Würdest Du unter diesen neuen Voraussetzungen dann eher zum E2 greifen?


----------



## tane (16. Mai 2014)

@swoop 6: ...& wem diese ausstattung net reicht, der wird mit weniger schönen rahmenfarben "bestraft"...;-)


----------



## Sch4f (16. Mai 2014)

Ansichtssache, ... Immerhin hat man ab 8.0 ne talas.. und 140 macht sich erheblich besser im uphill


----------



## tane (16. Mai 2014)

ich hab eh das 8.0SE bestellt...(aber wenns noch in S C H W A R Z wär...!!!)


----------



## siebenacht (16. Mai 2014)

tane schrieb:


> @swoop 6: ...& wem diese ausstattung net reicht, der wird mit weniger schönen rahmenfarben "bestraft"...;-)


----------



## Sch4f (17. Mai 2014)

auch wenns nun peinlich werden sollte, kann ich mir  den Minion DHR II auf die Dt Swiss e2000 schmieden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (17. Mai 2014)

Klar, habe bei mir die DHR II  und DHF als Faltversion nun drauf.
Nun ne doofe Frage von mir, welchen Bremsenadapter brauch ich wenn ich hinten ne 203 Scheibe fahren will? PM7?


----------



## kilsen (17. Mai 2014)

Hab ich auch schonmal gefragt, hier die Antwort:
Dann hast du an der Gabel direkt PM8, also 203mm für PM8 ohne Adapter. Hinten PM7, also 203mm und Adapter für PM7.


----------



## Sch4f (18. Mai 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> Klar, habe bei mir die DHR II  und DHF als Faltversion nun drauf.
> Nun ne doofe Frage von mir, welchen Bremsenadapter brauch ich wenn ich hinten ne 203 Scheibe fahren will? PM7?


Pm7 r203 vom formula. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viel spass


----------



## beat_junkie (18. Mai 2014)

Merkt man den unterschied hinten zwischen 180 und 200?
Passt der Adapter auch beim 2013er?


----------



## Sch4f (18. Mai 2014)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Merkt man den unterschied hinten zwischen 180 und 200?
> Passt der Adapter auch beim 2013er?



Hmmm, naja die T1 ist genauso bissig wie vorher, wird wegen der 203er Scheibe natürliche auch nicht so schnell warm, wobei das vermutlich zu vernachlässigen ist. Aber es gibt ein gutes Gefühl der Sicherheit. Einmal richtig eingestellt, schleift auch nix. zumindest bei mir


----------



## Dusius (18. Mai 2014)

Hinten merkt man da mal garantiert gar nichts von der größeren Scheibe ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (19. Mai 2014)

ich habe das problem daß die vorderbremse bei niedriger geschwindigkeit quitscht. 
habe sie ausgerichtet aber es hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Dusius (19. Mai 2014)

Das sind wohl die Beläge.


----------



## Stoertebiker (19. Mai 2014)

Du hast dein swoop doch noch nicht so lange oder?!
Wahrscheinlich ist die bremse einfach noch nicht richtig eingebremst.
Ich hatte es jetzt am samstag zum ersten mal das die hinterradbremse bei einer langen steilen Abfahrt auch irgendwann zu quietschen anfing ..kanns wohl sein das die bremsen ab einer bestimmte  Temperatur auch zu quietschen anfangen?


----------



## beat_junkie (19. Mai 2014)

Meine quietschen auch noch nach 1 jahr. Da kommt kupferpaste drauf und dann sollt Ruhe sein.  Bei meinen Bruder hat geholfen.


----------



## siebenacht (19. Mai 2014)

Organische anstatt Sinterbeläge könnte auch helfen.
Gruß 78


----------



## Ochiba63 (19. Mai 2014)

bin fast 100 km gefahren und die bremsen sollten eingebremst sein, am anfang haben sie nicht gequitscht.
sie quitscht nur bei niedriger geschwindigkeit gleichgültig ob ich mit kalter oder warmer bremse.
die orginal beläge sind organische.


----------



## siebenacht (19. Mai 2014)

Sicher? Bei mir waren es sintermetall und die neigen zum Quietschen.


----------



## Sch4f (19. Mai 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Du hast dein swoop doch noch nicht so lange oder?!
> Wahrscheinlich ist die bremse einfach noch nicht richtig eingebremst.
> Ich hatte es jetzt am samstag zum ersten mal das die hinterradbremse bei einer langen steilen Abfahrt auch irgendwann zu quietschen anfing ..kanns wohl sein das die bremsen ab einer bestimmte  Temperatur auch zu quietschen anfangen?


Bei mir quietschen die nur wenn die feucht oder nass werden. sonst quietscht nüschd. Am anfang bis die mal ordentlich eingebremst sind hats ab und an mal gequietscht...


----------



## ChrisStahl (19. Mai 2014)

Die neue FREERIDE ist heraus: 
Grosser Test DH, Canyon, YT, Votec, Rose gegen das SWOOP 210 7.0. 
Fazit: Das Radon ist der Racebolide im Testfeld, ….wer's eilig hat und sicher durchs grobe Gelände pflügen will, sollte zum Radon greifen. 9 von 10 Punkten. 2099,- Euro


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Mai 2014)

Das Maribor Trainingsvideo von Radon Factory DH Pilot Philipp Bünnemann swoopt total:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstikal (20. Mai 2014)

Moin moin,

ich hab seit einiger Zeit ein echt nerviges Problem mit meinem 175er 8.0. Die Sram X9 verstellt sich quasi ständig von alleine, vorne und hinten, so circa nach jeder Tour. Vorne springt die Kette plötzlich nicht mehr aufs kleine Ritzel, hinten fängt die Kette wie verrückt an zu springen oder regt sich gar nicht mehr. 

Habe selber ewig versucht das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen, bin irgendwann allerdings entnervt in die Werkstatt...Die haben es im ersten Versuch nicht hinbekommen und nach dem zweiten ist es auch alles andere als optimal und das nach 2 Stunden Arbeit und bei denen konnte ich mich noch nie beschweren, die wissen schon was sie tun. 
Begründet haben sie es mit der Zugführung und der nicht so guten Einstellmöglichkeit am X9 Shifter, ein X0 Shifter könnte wohl eventuell Abhilfe schaffen, da man dort am Heben direkt noch Einstellungen vornehmen kann. Ansonsten herrschte auch da Ratlosigkeit.

Bin vorher noch nie Sram gefahren, kann das also nicht beurteilen.

Hat jemand zufällig schon mal ein ähnliches Problem bei seinem Swoop gehabt, so langsam fängt es nämlich extrem an zu nerven, Spaß gleich 0....


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Mai 2014)

wurstikal schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich hab seit einiger Zeit ein echt nerviges Problem mit meinem 175er 8.0. Die Sram X9 verstellt sich quasi ständig von alleine, vorne und hinten, so circa nach jeder Tour. Vorne springt die Kette plötzlich nicht mehr aufs kleine Ritzel, hinten fängt die Kette wie verrückt an zu springen oder regt sich gar nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


Sag doch mal wie alt das Bike ist und seid wann du die Probleme hast, hört sich nach Zügen an.


----------



## wurstikal (21. Mai 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Sag doch mal wie alt das Bike ist und seid wann du die Probleme hast, hört sich nach Zügen an.



Relativ neu, circa 2 Monate. Anfänglich war alles gut, nach einer Woche hab ich noch mal nachstellen müssen, dann lief alles super, bis letzte Woche. 

Meine Vermutung war auch Schmutz o.ä. der die Züge nicht ordentlich laufen lässt? Hab mal versucht WD40 in den Kabelkanal zu bekommen damit alles wieder flutscht aber leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Stoertebiker (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin am überlegen mir nen extra Dämpfer fürs grobe zu holen.
Soweit ich weiß muss der Dämpfer für die 175er Swoops ne Einbaulänge von 216 mm haben und nen Hub von 63mm oder?!
Auf was muss ich noch dabei achten?
Wie ist es mit Coil-Dämpfern?
Vielleicht hat ja schon irgendwer nen ähnlichen Umbau vorgenommenund Erfahrungen gesammelt ...
LG Störte


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. Mai 2014)

Hatte Bodo Probst mal die selbe Frage gestellt.
Antwort war, dass Bodo eher keinen der Coil-Dämpfer empfehlen kann. Er schlug vor, den Monarch so lange zu fahren, wie es geht. Alternativ schlug er den Vivid Air in Tune MM vor.

Ich hab mir dann fürs grobe doch nen Coil-Dämpfer geholt. (mit nem Kona Operator dran )


----------



## Bierschinken88 (27. Mai 2014)

Stoerte, hast du nicht nen Float X im 8.0 ?
Der ist doch klasse, selbst für richtig ruppiges Fahren!

Glaube, da kannst du selbst längere Parkabfahrten mit starten, ohne Angst haben zu müsen, dass der Dämpfer nachgibt.


----------



## Stoertebiker (27. Mai 2014)

Ja ... habe das 8.0 mit dem Float X ...
Fährt sich an sich auch nich schlecht ...
aber ich dachte mir vielleicht kann man noch was aufrüsten und dann fühlts sich noch besser an.
@MiWisBastelbude 
Hab mir auch schon gedacht das nen Coil-Dämpfer samt DH-Bike am einfachsten wäre.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (27. Mai 2014)

Hm, Float X, besser gehts glaub ich im Moment im Endurobereich nicht.

Für Abfahrtsgebolze kannste nen Air DHX ausprobieren, aber da musst du schon DH-Strecken fahren um den Unterschied ausmachen zu können.
Vom Uphill-Defizit ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Mai 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Hm, Float X, besser gehts glaub ich im Moment im Endurobereich nicht.
> 
> Für Abfahrtsgebolze kannste nen Air DHX ausprobieren, aber da musst du schon DH-Strecken fahren um den Unterschied ausmachen zu können.
> Vom Uphill-Defizit ganz zu schweigen...


Genau so sehe ich das auch. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (27. Mai 2014)

PIMP YOUR SWOOP.
Wer noch Laufräder braucht DT 1600 in Swoop grün…..160 Euro der Satz im Megastore…….weitersagen!
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...ls-Superdeal-im-Megastore-Bonn-_id_26990_.htm

P.S.: Wir (durch unseren lieben Bodo) haben noch 150 RS und Fox Gabeln aus Testbikes, Fotosessions Analysen, etc. jede Gabel 199,- Euro


----------



## >Helge< (28. Mai 2014)

Kann mir wer weiterhelfen:
Ich habe mir eine Code für's Swoop 175 7.0 bestellt inklusive PM/PM Adapter +40 für eine 200er Scheibe,  aber ich bekomme die Code nicht vernünftig ans Rad!
Es sind zwar 203er Scheiben,  aber mit Unterlegscheibe sollte das doch gehen!?
Bei der Radon Hotline hat man mich dann gefragt was das Swoop denn für eine Bremsaufnahme hat ...geil. .


----------



## tane (28. Mai 2014)

...na ja, wieviel verschiedene radmodelle hat radon? wieviele größen? ausführungen? jedes jahr neue modelle...?
da kommen schon ein paar bremsaufnahmen zusammen, a bissl viele zum sich auswendig merken...
da können wir schon ein bissl nachsichtig sein...
was meinst eigentl. mit "nicht vernünftig ans rad"? was streift/klemmt?


----------



## EVHD (29. Mai 2014)

Moin,
Ich plane am meinem Swoop die Schaltung auf eine x9/xo Kombi umzurüsten. Nun frage ich mich welcher Umwerfer genau passen würde. Ich weiß nur soviel das ich einen Low Direkt Mount brauche nur gib es von dem Modell mehrere Ausführungen. Brauchen ich den Top Pull Umwerfer oder den Bottom Pull Umwerfer?


----------



## EVHD (29. Mai 2014)

Zwei


----------



## slowlifter (29. Mai 2014)

Beim Thema Umwerfer habe ich auch eine Frage in die Runde. Bin mit meinem Swoop 175 9.0 super happy, bis auf den Umwerfer. Schalten auf das kleine Kettenblatt wird regelmäßig verweigert, wenn unter leichter Last geschaltet wird. Kette bleibt auf dem großen Blatt und schleift gemütlich am Umwerfer. Bike war schon zur Inspektion in Bonn und zum erneuten Einstellen des Umwerfers beim lokalen Händler. Weiterhin schaltet sich der Umwerfer am Shifter auch nur schwer auf das große Blatt. Habe die Vermutung, dass die ungünstige Zugführung Dreck magisch anzieht. Bike ist gerade 7 Wochen im Betrieb, also noch jungfräulich. Tatkräftige Hinweise nehme ich gerne entgegen. Hatte schon überlegt, das äußere Blech ein wenig einzudrücken, damit die Kette mit mehr Kraft geschoben wird. Sehe mich schon bei der nächsten Werkstatt, die ihr Glück versuchen darf :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (29. Mai 2014)

@ slowlifter
Am Swoop 175 9 ist doch in 2014 ein Dreifach-Umwerfer verbaut, oder? Das wird das Hauptproblem sein, denn der ist für drei Kettenblätter 22-33-44 optimiert, das funktioniert dann irgendwie aber eben nicht so optimal mit einer Zweifachkurbel mit 24-36. Damit es irgendwie funktioniert, muss aber alles sehr genau eingestellt sein. Wenn ein Dreifach-Schalthebel verbaut ist, muss der so eingestellt sein, dass der 3. Gang (größtes Kettenblatt) theoretisch auf dem Bashguard landet und dieser Gang muss mit der oberen Begrenzungsschraube des Umwerfers so begrenzt sein, dass der 3. Gang nicht schaltbar ist. Bei einigen Swoops in 2013 war der Schalthebel verkehrt eingestellt: 3. Gang für das 36er Kettenblatt (eigentlich 2. Kettenblatt) und 2. Gang für das 24er Kettenblatt (eigentlich 1. Kettenblatt). Das funktioniert dann nicht richtig.

@ EHVD
Du brauchst einen Low Direct Mount S3 2-/10-fach 36 Zähne mit Bottom Pull (Zug von unten).
Den wollte ich auch ans Swoop 175 9 2013 schrauben, da der Dreifach-Umwerfer eben nicht so optimal funktioniert.

Gruß 78


----------



## slowlifter (29. Mai 2014)

@siebenacht 

3fach ist korrekt, ohne Worte 

Dann werde ich im Zweifel auch wechseln wenn das Einstellen nicht funktioniert. Wenn du den 2 fach verbaut hast, kannst du ja mal berichten. Dieses nachdoktern nervt.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (29. Mai 2014)

Mein Umwerfer am 7.0 schaltet unter Last auch nicht runter (richtig eingestellt ist er), damit meine ich absolut gar nicht. Hatte mich bisher damit abgefunden, dass das halt so ist (fahre sonst 1x10). Wenn ihr das mit einem anderen Umwerfer besser in den Griff bekommt, berichtet bitte. Dann baue ich sofort um.


----------



## slowlifter (29. Mai 2014)

Waere nett wenn der Hersteller hierzu Stellung bezieht. Es wird ja einen Grund fuer die Spezifikation geben.

Ich setze mal einen Link auf diesen Thread in den Kummerkasten, dort passt es ja gut rein.


----------



## Sch4f (29. Mai 2014)

Naja das Problem habe ich auch je nachdem wo die kette hinten ist klappt vorne hoch, und runter auch, und ab und an nicht. 

Teilweise halte ich an und schmeiss die kette dann alleine hoch.... peinlich eigentlich, aber dazu wird wohl auch keiner was sagen. Könnt ihr mal die genauen teile nennen?


----------



## slowlifter (29. Mai 2014)

Das ab und an ist eben auch mein problem. Im montagestaender funktioniert alles. Sicherlich auch der Grund warum ich das Bike vom Mechaniker jeweils mit gutem Gewissen wieder in die Hand bekomme. Merkt man halt erst auf dem trail. Halt aergerlich wenn man im gegenanstieg haengen bleibt.


----------



## slowlifter (29. Mai 2014)

@MiWisBastelbude 

Da haben wir ja genau das selbe Problem 

Bin schon am überlegen das äußere Blech vom Umwerfer ein wenig nach innen zu biegen. Müsste ja je nach Ausmaß irgendwann auf jeden Fall die Kette bewegen. Alternativ überlege ich vor dem eigentlichen verbiegen erstmal testweise ein wenig Gewebeband auf die Innenseite des äußeren Umwerferblechs zu kleben, um zu prüfen, ob die Kette rüber geht.

Ist zwar dann tatsächlich Bastelstunde, aber dass eine 3600 Euro Kiste schlechter schaltet als das 1000 Euro Bike meiner Frau ist schon sehr beschämend.


----------



## Sch4f (30. Mai 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> @MiWisBastelbude
> 
> Da haben wir ja genau das selbe Problem
> 
> ...


Hmmm ich hab ja vorher nix gesagt weil ich dachte ich sei zu dumm das einzustellen und dann muss ich halt mit leben. Aber das jetzt von mehreren zu hören macht mich auch etwas wütend. Sowohl auf mich selbst aber vor allem auf Radon, und es stimmt, habe letztens mein 1000 euronen hardtail ausgefahren und war erstaunt wie fluffig die shimano schaltet, ohne ketten hüpfen etc.

So liebes Radon Team, in der automobilbranche nennt man die ausstehende Handlung "Rückruf". Aber wohl jedem hier im Forum ist klar das es das hier nicht geben wird...


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Mai 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Hmmm ich hab ja vorher nix gesagt weil ich dachte ich sei zu dumm das einzustellen und dann muss ich halt mit leben. Aber das jetzt von mehreren zu hören macht mich auch etwas wütend. Sowohl auf mich selbst aber vor allem auf Radon, und es stimmt, habe letztens mein 1000 euronen hardtail ausgefahren und war erstaunt wie fluffig die shimano schaltet, ohne ketten hüpfen etc.
> 
> So liebes Radon Team, in der automobilbranche nennt man die ausstehende Handlung "Rückruf". Aber wohl jedem hier im Forum ist klar das es das hier nicht geben wird...


Ja da habt ihr Recht, aber es ist auch überhaupt  kein Problem ein Umwerfer an einen Hardtail zu platzieren aber an ein Rad mit
180mm Federweg schon. und wen ihr hier so ein Schaltverhalten wie ab einen Hardtail fordert dann habe ich schuld da vor
2-3 Jahren solche Räder 18kg und Bergauf überhaupt nicht zu Fahren waren da hat keiner dran Gedacht das man in gewissen
Fahrs. nicht auf kleine Blatt schalten kann. Shimano und Sram sind mit neuen Umwerfern auf einen guten Weg aber da
Vergehen wohl noch 2-3 Jahre bis wir da eine absolut Sorglos Kombi Anbieten können . Bis dahin kann ich euch nur Bitten achtet auf den Sack wenn der 35-40% ist geht das gleich ein Eck schlechter und halt mit den Schalten ab und zu etwas voraus
zu Denken(ist kein Hardtail ) Übrigens ich habe bei der Weiterentwicklung des Swoops das Rad in Zukunft auf ein 650B mit 168mm und ein bike mit gut 180mm das nur noch 11 Fach gefahren werden kann aufgeteilt .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## slowlifter (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass sich Radon bei dem Ganzen etwas gedacht hat  und es sich nur um eine Einstellungssache handelt. Beim Slide jedenfalls funktioniert der 2fach x0 Umwerfer mit Bashguard im Vergleich definitiv besser. Wobei der Umwerfer dort etwas anders positioniert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bodo

da haben sich unsere Beitraege gerade ueberschnitten. Also hilft nur wenig Sag? Wie schaetzt du den Umbau auf ein 2 fach Umwerfer ein?


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Mai 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo
> 
> da haben sich unsere Beitraege gerade ueberschnitten. Also hilft nur wenig Sag? Wie schaetzt du den Umbau auf ein 2 fach Umwerfer ein?


Ja das hilft ein wenig da der Umwerfer besser platziert ist, ihr müsst Bedenken das wir wenn mir die Bikes zusammen stellen
nur die Teile zu Verfügung haben die die Hersteller uns da Anbieten fast ein 1 Jahr vorher auch ist es wichtig den Unteren Zug
der Umwerfers nicht zu Kurtz und gut Abzudichten . Sorry muß nach Winterberg bis Montag Bodo.


----------



## slowlifter (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bodo

Danke fuer die Info und viel Spass in WiBe. Sag habe ich schon nur 20%. 

@radon 

Da es laut eurem Entwickler ja doch besser geht (2 fach Umwerfer, abdichten) moechte ich fragen, ob ihr eine kundenorientierte Loesung anbieten koennt. Komme auch gerne in den megastore, wo ich das bike Anfang April abgeholt habe.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (30. Mai 2014)

Ich fahr nur um 25% sag und runterschalten geht unter Last nicht nur manchmal nicht, es geht schlicht gar nicht. Im Montageständer kein Problem, aber die schon erwähnten Gegenanstiege gehen halt gar nicht. Entweder voll auf dem dicken Blatt durchziehen, oder halt fast zum stehen kommen und im Ausrollen ohne Last aufs kleine Blatt runterschalten.
Sobald Last auf der Kette ist, bleibt die bei mir bis zum sanktnimmerleinstag auf dem grossen Blatt, egal was der Umwerfer gerne hätte.


----------



## Ochiba63 (30. Mai 2014)

ich habe das 8.0 und bei mir schaltet der umwerfer schlecht vom kleinen aufs große kettenblatt. 
kette ist dann vom kleinen blatt unten und kommt nicht auf das große.
ist bei trittfrequenz über 50 langsamer geht es gut.
auf dem ständer geht es immer gleichgültig wie schnell ich kurbele.


----------



## slowlifter (30. Mai 2014)

Mit den Gegenanstiegen ist insbesondere dann bescheiden, wenn man den trail nicht kennt. Habe schon mehrfach ne ganze Truppe zum absteigen gebracht, weil ich vorneweg haengen geblieben bin 

Wobei beim Swoop m.E. neben dem Federweg ein weiterer Faktor eine Rolle spielen muss. Kumpel faehrt nen Liteville 901 mit 2 fach XT und hat keine Probleme. 

Ggf. spielt beim Swoop die Positionierung an der Kettenstrebe eine Rolle. Waere eine X01 nicht so teuer wuerde ich denn spass glatt mal testen.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (30. Mai 2014)

Ja, so ist das bei mir auch. Hometrails geht noch, aber die letzten beiden Wochen in den schottischen 7stanes trailcentern hats echt genervt.


----------



## slowlifter (30. Mai 2014)

War bei mir in der eifel und an der mosel auch so Demnaechst geht es in die alpen, stellt sich die frage zum glueck nicht so sehr.


----------



## Sash84 (30. Mai 2014)

Und ich hatte schon Sorge ich wäre der einzige, der zu dumm ist die Schaltung ordentlich einzustellen. 

Habe bei mir (6.0er) das ganze wie folgt gelöst.
Am Schalthebel ist an der Unterseite eine Begrenzungsmöglichkeit um die eigentliche Dreifachschaltung auf zweifach zu sperren, was serienmäßig auf zweifach gestellt ist. Die hab ich auf dreifach geöffnet, sodass der Umwerfer zwangsläufig mehr Spiel hat und alles dann sauber eingestellt. Vorher Konnte ich unter Last auch nicht sauber hoch oder runterschalten (je nachdem wie ich es eingestellt habe).
Kann seit dem recht problemlos schalten mit dem einzigen Nachteil, dass ich am Hebel 2 mal Klicken/Schalten muss um einen Gang zu wechseln. Ideal ist anders aber besser als garnicht schalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ochiba63 (30. Mai 2014)

bei stand sie auf 3 fach nur der zug gab nicht genug weg frei.
habe den zug immer mehr gestannt um auf das große blatt zu kommen und es wurde immer schlimmer heute habe ich den zug gelockert und ich kann 2 mal schalten und dann funktioniert es auch mit dem großen blatt.


----------



## ticris (31. Mai 2014)

Sehr schade, hier von den Schaltproblemen lesen zu müssen. Das Swoop steht eigentlich ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Abhilfe würde eine Hammerschmidt schaffen. Hat schon jemand von euch eine ans Bike geschraubt?

Was für einen Innenlager-Standard hat das Swoop? Passt das HS Lager?
Die ISCG 03 Aufnahme und die Schaltzugverlegung müssten sich mit der Hammerschmidt vertragen.

@Bodo:
Gibt es irgendwelche bekannten Probleme mit einer Hammerschmidt am Swoop?


----------



## hasp (2. Juni 2014)

Nachdem ich im Moment auf der Suche nach Ersatz bin .... Kann mir einer sagen wo ich ein Swoop 175 in der Münchner Ecke mal probefahren kann?

Danke


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Juni 2014)

ticris schrieb:


> Sehr schade, hier von den Schaltproblemen lesen zu müssen. Das Swoop steht eigentlich ganz oben auf meiner Wunschliste. Abhilfe würde eine Hammerschmidt schaffen. Hat schon jemand von euch eine ans Bike geschraubt?
> 
> Was für einen Innenlager-Standard hat das Swoop? Passt das HS Lager?
> Die ISCG 03 Aufnahme und die Schaltzugverlegung müssten sich mit der Hammerschmidt vertragen.
> ...


Vom Prinzip geht das alles aber die Hammerschmidt ist trotzdem nur sehr bedingt zu Empfehlen. Besser ev. die neue X1 oder
sich daran Gewöhnen extreme Schaltm. vorn unter Last nicht auszuführen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## ticris (2. Juni 2014)

@Bodo - Danke für die Antwort. 
Habe schon eine HS am Strive und bin von dem Teil echt begeisterst. Falls es bei mir ein Swoop wird ist die HS auf jeden Fall Plan B wenn der Umwerfer nervt.


----------



## siebenacht (2. Juni 2014)

@ ticris
Sind geschraubte Innenlager (BB bei Shimano und GXP bei Sram) und eine Breite von 73mm.

Bei der Umwerferproblematik muss man wohl nach Modell unterscheiden.
Beim 6er und 7er ist ein Zweifach-Shimano-SLX verbaut. Hier könnte das Schaltungsproblem daran liegen, dass es wohl eigentlich ein E-Typ- und kein echter Low-Direct-Mount-Umwerfer ist, oder? Ist aber nur meine Vermutung. Welches Modell ist denn da verbaut (665, 675, E?).
Beim 8er und 9er sind zwar echte Low-Direct-Mount-Umwerfer verbaut, aber für Dreifachkurbeln. Wie schon oben beschrieben, passen die Leitbleche nicht zu den Kettenblättern auf der Zweifachkurbel. Umwerfer: 44-33-22; Kurbel: 24-36-Bashguard. Richtig eingestellt (oben beschrieben) gibt es hier eigentlich nur leichte Schaltschwierigkeiten, wenn man aufs große (36er, also zweite) Kettenblatt schaltet und dabei hinten auf den größeren Ritzeln ist. Bei mir habe ich die obere Begrenzung des Umwerfers so eingestellt, dass ich mit dem Schalthebel (alter X7-Schalthebel) beim Schalten den Umwerfer minimal über die Rasterung drücken und kurz halten kann, dann springt die Kette auch leicht aufs große Kettenblatt. Weil mich das aber auch etwas nervt, will ich mal den Umbau auf Zweifach-36-22-Umwerfer probieren.
Beim 10er Slide Carbon 650B 160 ist ja der Zweifach-X0-Umwerfer verbaut. Wäre ja mal interessant, ob es dort Probleme beim schalten gibt. Dort sieht es aber auf dem Foto so aus, als ob der Zweifach mit einem Bashguard nicht funktionieren würde (beim Slide Carbon 650B ist kein Bashguard verbaut), da der Abstand zwischen Leitblech und 36er Kettenblatt recht gering ist. Vielleicht wurde deshalb beim Swoop der Dreifach-Umwerfer verbaut. Kann aber auch sein, dass der Umwerfer beim Slide anders befestigt ist.

@ slowlifter
Die Frage ist, warum Dein Kumpel beim Liteville 901 mit 2 fach XT keine Probleme hat, vermutlich weil Umwerfer und Kettenblätter der Kurbel zusammenpassen. Das wird nichts mit dem Bike zu tun haben. Ich glaube beim Liteville ist ein klassischer E-Type-Umwerfer verbaut. Und wenn dann noch die passende Kurbel zum Umwerfer verbaut ist, schaltet alles perfekt (XT-Kurbel mit 24-32-Bash passt auch zu Dreifach-XT-Umwerfer mit 24-32-42).
Die Konstruktion beim Swoop ist eigentlich sehr genial, da der Umwerfer direkt auf der Kettenstrebe sitzt und der Umwerfer damit beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus immer gleich zur Kette und zur Kurbel steht. Bei anderen Bikes, u.a. auch beim Slide 150, ist der Umwerfer am Sitzrohr befestigt, so dass sich der Stand der Leitbleche zur Kette beim Ein- und Ausfedern des Hinterbaus ständig ändert. Und das kann zu erheblichen Problemen führen. Im Slide-Fred gibt es auch schon Problembeschwerden.

Ansonsten wird es immer Probleme beim Schalten des Umwerfers geben, wenn man dies unter voller Pedallast macht. Das wird auch bei anderen Bikes sein. Deshalb soll man ja entweder rechtzeitig schalten oder kurz beim Schalten den vollen Druck aufs Pedal reduzieren. Ist doch auch ein riesen Loch von 36 auf 24 bzw. bei mir von 36 auf 22 zu schalten. Das kann doch unter voller Last gar nicht funktionieren.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (2. Juni 2014)

@siebenacht

Hatte das LV 901 im Hinblick auf die Aussage von Bodo herangezogen, dass viel SAG zugleich eine schlechtere Schaltleistung bedeutet, was bei dem Bike nicht der Fall ist. Das alle Teile der Schaltung miteinander harmonieren müssen ist klar.

Zu dem Thema Schalten unter Last muss ich vielleicht nochmal konkretisieren, was ich darunter verstehe. Ich meine damit nicht im steilen Uphill unter voller Last den Umwerfer zu betätigen, sondern dass ich z.B. beim Übergang in den Uphill nicht schalten kann. Ich muss aktuell spätestens in der Ebene ohne Last schalten und dann kann es trotzdem ein Weilchen dauern. Da ich vorher ein Slide 10.0 gefahren bin, bei dem dies nicht aufgetreten ist und sich mein Schaltverhalten nicht merklich verändert hat, liegt es am Bike bzw. der Einstellung.


----------



## siebenacht (3. Juni 2014)

@ slowlifter
Der Sag sollte eigentlich beim Swoop keine Rolle spielen, da ja wie oben beschrieben der Umwerfer auf der Kettenstrebe sitzt und sich dadurch nichts ändert. Beim Slide könnte das eher eine Rolle spielen.
Ist der Umwerfer und der Schalthebel so eingestellt, wie ich oben beschrieben habe, also kleines Kettenblatt ist beim Schalthebel auf 1 und das 36er Kettenblatt auf 2. Dann kann man doch mit der unteren Begrenzungsschraube am Umwerfer einstellen, wie weit der Umwerfer beim Runterschalten in den 1. Gang in Richtung Sattelrohr schwenkt. Dann verstelle mal den Anschlag des Schwenkbereichs mehr in Richtung nach innen. Beim Runterschalten habe ich gar keine Probleme, habe allerdings ein 2013er Swoop und die Verlegung des Schaltzugs umgebaut (nicht unter dem Tretlager sondern darüber) und den Zug zusätzlich oben abgedichtet. Dies sollte aber nicht entscheidend sein.
Das Umwerferproblem gab es auch schon bei den 2013er Swoop. Meistens konnte es mit der richtigen Einstellung behoben werden. Vielleicht hilft das auch hier weiter.
Eventuell haut auch die eingestellte Kettenlinie bei der Kurbel nicht hin. Die Kettenlinie kann man ja bei der SixC mit Spacer anpassen. Wenn die Kurbel zu weit innen sitzt, reicht der Schwenkbereich des Umwerfer nicht mehr aus.
Gruß 78


----------



## Ochiba63 (4. Juni 2014)

versuche verzweifelt den umwerfer einzustellen aber es funktioniert nicht mit ein mal schalten.
heute habe ich es wieder versucht und dann hat es im schalthebel beim schalten vom großen aufs kleine blatt gekracht und jetzt schaltet er nicht mehr .
hatte den zug am umwerfer gelößt um ihn anders ein zu stellen habe dann dabei geschaltet und es hat gekracht .
jetzt ist der zug auch viel kürzer als vorher.
hat jemand einen zipp?


----------



## Ochiba63 (4. Juni 2014)

hat sich erledigt funktioniert wieder und schalten tut es jetzt, bei einer kurzen testfahrt, auf prima


----------



## siebenacht (4. Juni 2014)

Na super, ist halt wir im wahren Leben, manchmal muss es krachen, damit es besser funktioniert.
Dann war scheinlich vorher im Schalthebel doch der falsche Gang eingestellt.
Gruß 78


----------



## slowlifter (4. Juni 2014)

Heute war ich dann wegen dem Umwerfer im Megastore. Ein Spacer versetzt und es schaltet sich gleich viel besser  Zwar nicht so geschmeidig wie am Slide 150 10.0 aber besser.

Da meine VR-Bremse rubbelt und die Gabel dabei ordentlich vibriert, haben wir dann auch mal eine andere Bremsscheibe getestet, war leider nicht erfolgreich. Da ich schon mehrfach die Beläge gewechselt habe und eine andere Scheibe keine Verbesserung gebracht hat, bin ich da natürlich etwas ratlos. Der Mitarbeiter selber konnte kein außergewöhnliches Rubbeln feststellen, tritt aber auch nur bei bestimmten Geschwindigkeiten und abhängig vom Anbremsen auf (kein abruptes Abbremsen sondern eher langsames schleifendes Abbremsen) auf.


----------



## siebenacht (5. Juni 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Heute war ich dann wegen dem Umwerfer im Megastore. Ein Spacer versetzt und es schaltet sich gleich viel besser  Zwar nicht so geschmeidig wie am Slide 150 10.0 aber besser.
> ...



Der Rest der schlechteren Performance wird höchstwahrscheinlich am Dreifachumwerfer liegen. Kannst Du bitte mal sagen, welcher Spacer von wo nach wo versetzt wurde und welche Spacer jetzt wo sind. Laut RF-Einbauanleitung zur SixC müsste für E-Type-Umwerfer eine 51er Kettenlinie eingestellt werden (müsste wohl auch für Low-Direct-Mount-Umwerfer gelten), also 1 schwarzer und 1 weißer Spacer auf der Antriebsseite und ein schwarzer Spacer auf der Nichtantriebsseite. Ich glaube, bei meiner Kurbel fehlt ein schwarzer Spacer auf der Nichtantriebsseite.

Bei der Bremse kannst Du mal versuchen, die Kanten der Beläge anzuschleifen (Kanten brechen). Die Kanten können sehr unterschiedliche Auswirkungen aufs Bremsen haben.

Gruß 78


----------



## Themeankitty (5. Juni 2014)

So Swoop 7.0 bestellt
Kommt gleich mal ne Xt Bremse und Huber Bushings dran sowie Maxxis Reifen und paar andere Kleinteile


----------



## Bierschinken88 (5. Juni 2014)

Willste die T1 dann loswerden?


----------



## Themeankitty (5. Juni 2014)

Jo,kommt gleich raus, weil die XT einfach momentan für mich die beste Bremse ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (5. Juni 2014)

@78

Welche Spacer wie umgesetzt wurden habe ich leider nicht gefragt, es ist aber wohl einer auf die Antriebsseite gewandert. Am Besten schreibst du eine Mail an die Werkstatt, hatte nicht das Gefühl, dass das zum ersten Mal gemacht wurde.

Wenn dir in Summe ein Spacer fehlt müsstest du doch axiales Spiel haben, oder?

Anschleifen der Kanten der Beläge mit normalen Schleifpapier, oder muss ich da irgendwas beachten?


----------



## siebenacht (6. Juni 2014)

@ slowlifter
Die Spacer auf der Antriebsseite kann man unten seitlich sehen. Hast Du jetzt einen schwarzen und einen weißen Spacer auf der Antriebsseite und einen schwarzen Spacer auf der Nichtantriebsseite?
Ja ich habe minimales Spiel an der Kurbelachse, dachte erst das Lager ist im Ar.... Werde erstmal allet bestellen: Ersatzlager, Spacer, Zweifachumwerfer und dann allet checken und ggfs. austauschen. Wenn ich auf den Zweifachumwerfer umbaue, muss ick ja sowieso die Kurbel ausbauen. 

Für das Anschleifen der Beläge nehme ich eine flache Feile, die ich dann schräg an die Kanten rundum ansetze. Es geht nur darum die Kanten leicht abzurunden, damit kein Grat entsteht bzw. der Grat beseitigt wird. Damit soll gewährleistet werden, dass der gesamte Belag gleichmäßig auf die drehende Scheibe auftritt. Viel Erfolg!

Gruß 78


----------



## slowlifter (6. Juni 2014)

Werde morgen ein Blick draufwerfen koennen. Mit den Belaegen teste ich dann mal an, wobei die aktuellen schon ein paar hundert km hinter sich haben.


----------



## MTB-Timmel (7. Juni 2014)

hier mal ein kleines video von mir und meinem swoop 



 auf 1080p schauen


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (7. Juni 2014)

Sehr schön, das nenn ich artgerechte Haltung.


----------



## slowlifter (7. Juni 2014)

@ 78

Auf der Nichtantriebsseite sehe ich einen rot-weissen und einen schwarzen Spacer (meine jedenfalls das es sich um Spacer handelt). Auf der Antriebsseite sehe ich wegen Bashguard und KeFü leider nix.

Deinen Rat bzgl. der Bremsbeläge hätte ich besser heute vor der Tour befolgt. Hätte mich dank den Montagekünsten von Radon heute fast ins Jenseits befördert. Mir ist in den Wupperbergen auf einer Abfahrt plötzlich die VR-Bremse ausgefallen. Da der Druckpunkt selber aber da war und die Scheibe danach stark angelaufen war, obwohl es sich um eine Abfahrt handelt die ich regelmäßig fahre, habe ich mir dann mal die Bremsbeläge angeguckt zwecks Verglasung. Dabei durfte ich feststellen, dass die Beläge am Rand wesentlich weniger abgefahren sind. Nach kurzem Blick auf die Bremse war auch klar wieso. Zwischen Bremse und Federgabel wurden 2 Unterlegscheiben eingesetzt. Hintergrund wahr wohl, dass Radon bei meinem Werkstattbesuch testweise eine andere Scheibe (203 mm) wegen dem Rubbeln verbaut hat. Diese wurde aber bei dem Termin wieder auf 200 zurückgebaut. Dabei hat der Monteur netterweise die Unterlegscheiben drauf gelassen. Mit der Konsequenz, dass die Bremsbeläge nur teilweise auf der Scheibe sind.

Ergebnis: Fast am Hang abgegangen, Bremsbeläge hin und Scheibe angelaufen (macht rund 50 Euro). 
*
Da wird eine dicke Entschuldigung seites Radon fällig !!!!!*


----------



## Themeankitty (8. Juni 2014)

Ich hab vor mir die Huber Bushings zu holen, kann mir jemand die Abmessungen für den Monarch+RC3 bei den Zwei bzw. Dreiteiligen Buchsen geben ?


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Juni 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> @ 78
> 
> Auf der Nichtantriebsseite sehe ich einen rot-weissen und einen schwarzen Spacer (meine jedenfalls das es sich um Spacer handelt). Auf der Antriebsseite sehe ich wegen Bashguard und KeFü leider nix.
> 
> ...


Gar kein Zweifel das sollte nicht passirren. Aber der Ausfall muss wohl andere Gründe haben. Die Bremsfläche des Belages
verringert durch die 1,5mm Scheiben um keine 5% hab ich schon mal bei einen DHler gehabt der ein Vorderrat mit 200 und
eins mit 203 hatte, immer wenn er länger die 200 im Bike hatte Beschwerde er sich nach Umrüsten auf 203 über komische
Bremse( durch das nur noch auf 2 punkten anliegen des Belags ) Belag abgefeilt und Scheibe Gewechselt war die Welt wieder
in Ordnung. Das mit den 200+203 Scheiben ist sehr Problematisch da es leicht zu Fehlern führt. Gruß Bodo


----------



## slowlifter (8. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bodo

Beim Blick auf die Belaege wuerde ich schaetzen , dass nur ca. 80% des Belags Kontakt zum Reibring hatte. Dass dieses so wenig Effekt haben soll ueberrascht mich schon ein wenig. Es wurden insgesamt uebriges 4 U Scheiben verbaut. Also rund 3 mm raus. Druckpunkt war wie gesagt o.k. Es trat ploetzlich ein starkes Fading auf, dafuer spricht ja auch die angelaufene Scheibe. Wir reden ueber ca 50 hm Abfahrt. Die Belagflaeche die keinen Kontakt zur Scheibe hatte, ist ca. 0,5 mm dicker als die Flaeche die Kontakt hatte und dass bei insgesamt nur rund 300 hm seit der Montage der Unterlegscheiben.

Verstehe ich dich soweit richtig, dass neue Belaege und Rueckbau der U Scheiben Abhilfe schaffen sollten? Was koennte deiner Erfahrung nach sonst die Ursache gewesen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (8. Juni 2014)

erste ausfahrt mit dem neuen 8.0SE:
"so muss fahrrrrad!!!" (in abwandlung eines werbespruches hier in österreich)
bis auf kleinigkeiten sind nur 2 negativpunkte zu erwähnen:
1. nicht schwarz
2. laaaaang hats gedauert...

mega!!!


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. Juni 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo
> 
> Beim Blick auf die Belaege wuerde ich schaetzen , dass nur ca. 80% des Belags Kontakt zum Reibring hatte. Dass dieses so wenig Effekt haben soll ueberrascht mich schon ein wenig. Es wurden insgesamt uebriges 4 U Scheiben verbaut. Also rund 3 mm raus. Druckpunkt war wie gesagt o.k. Es trat ploetzlich ein starkes Fading auf, dafuer spricht ja auch die angelaufene Scheibe. Wir reden ueber ca 50 hm Abfahrt. Die Belagflaeche die keinen Kontakt zur Scheibe hatte, ist ca. 0,5 mm dicker als die Flaeche die Kontakt hatte und dass bei insgesamt nur rund 300 hm seit der Montage der Unterlegscheiben.
> 
> Verstehe ich dich soweit richtig, dass neue Belaege und Rueckbau der U Scheiben Abhilfe schaffen sollten? Was koennte deiner Erfahrung nach sonst die Ursache gewesen sein?


Erst mal Frage welche Bremse, gehe von T1 aus und da würde ich sagen Bremsflüssigkeit, kann bei häufigen heftigen Temperatur wechseln schon nach einigen Monaten nachlassen. Denke nur das man sich da Gedanken machen sollte bevor die
Bremse nochmal ihren Dienst einstellt . Gruß Bodo


----------



## slowlifter (9. Juni 2014)

Ist die X0 Trail. 2 Monate alt, 500 km, Touren mit Trails bis ca. 200 hm, kein Park. Ab Beginn vorne und hinten langer Hebelleerweg und guter Druckpunkt ohne wandern. Kein Fading bis auf die eine Tour mit den U-Scheiben. Ohne die U-Scheiben liegen die Belaege auf dem Reibring auf ohne die Stege zu beruehren. Gestern mit neuen Belaegen und ohne die U-Scheiben ordentlich eingebremst und volle Bremskraft. Anbei noch ein Bild mit den U-Scheiben. Kann man gut sehen wie weit die Bremse aussen anliegt und wie das Bremsbild auf dem Reibring ist.
Also raetst du zu einem Werkstattbesuch?


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. Juni 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Ist die X0 Trail. 2 Monate alt, 500 km, Touren mit Trails bis ca. 200 hm, kein Park. Ab Beginn vorne und hinten langer Hebelleerweg und guter Druckpunkt ohne wandern. Kein Fading bis auf die eine Tour mit den U-Scheiben. Ohne die U-Scheiben liegen die Belaege auf dem Reibring auf ohne die Stege zu beruehren. Gestern mit neuen Belaegen und ohne die U-Scheiben ordentlich eingebremst und volle Bremskraft. Anbei noch ein Bild mit den U-Scheiben. Kann man gut sehen wie weit die Bremse aussen anliegt und wie das Bremsbild auf dem Reibring ist.
> Also raetst du zu einem Werkstattbesuch?


Bei der Trail würde ich eher sagen mach mal neue Beläge rein und fahr ist bei weiden nicht so empfindlich wie die T1.
 Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-Timmel (9. Juni 2014)

was kann ich den tun, wenn der Bremshebel nicht mehr zurück geht? bringt da entlüften überhaupt was? die hinterradbremse funktioniert noch einwandfrei.  ist ne Formula T1 2014 bremse.


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Juni 2014)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> was kann ich den tun, wenn der Bremshebel nicht mehr zurück geht? bringt da entlüften überhaupt was? die hinterradbremse funktioniert noch einwandfrei.  ist ne Formula T1 2014 bremse.


Also ich hätte sie zu Formula gesendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. Juni 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Also ich hätte sie zu Formula gesendet.


 
hmm, oder direkt auf den müll. bin echt enttäuscht :/


----------



## siebenacht (10. Juni 2014)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Ich hab vor mir die Huber Bushings zu holen, kann mir jemand die Abmessungen für den Monarch+RC3 bei den Zwei bzw. Dreiteiligen Buchsen geben ?


Sollte 2mal 22,2x8 sein. Ick persönlich würde aber die neuen Fox Gleitlager und die entsprechenden Buchsen von Fox nehmen, da man dann zukünftig kein Spezialwerkzeug mehr zum Wechseln der Gleitlager benötigt. Ein paar Infos dazu aus dem Slide-Fred: hier und hier.
Gruß 78


----------



## siebenacht (10. Juni 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> @ 78
> 
> Auf der Nichtantriebsseite sehe ich einen rot-weissen und einen schwarzen Spacer (meine jedenfalls das es sich um Spacer handelt). Auf der Antriebsseite sehe ich wegen Bashguard und KeFü leider nix.
> 
> ...



@ slowlifter
Dann müsste bei Dir auf der Antriebsseite nur noch ein schwarzer Spacer sein, was einer 50er Kettenlinie entsprechen würde. Ist der Abstand der Kurbelarme zu der jeweiligen Kettenstrebe auf beiden Seiten gleich?

Mit der Bremse ist schon krass, ick weiß schon warum ich fast alles selber am Bike mache.
Ist das Rubbeln jetzt weg?

Gruß 78


----------



## Themeankitty (10. Juni 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Sollte 2mal 22,2x8 sein. Ick persönlich würde aber die neuen Fox Gleitlager und die entsprechenden Buchsen von Fox nehmen, da man dann zukünftig kein Spezialwerkzeug mehr zum Wechseln der Gleitlager benötigt. Ein paar Infos dazu aus dem Slide-Fred: hier und hier.
> Gruß 78



Jo, ich hab vorhin bei Radon angerufen sind 2-teilig oben und unten mit den Maßen 22,2mmx8mm


----------



## MTB-Timmel (10. Juni 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Willste die T1 dann loswerden?



hab sie jetzt eingeschickt, wenn mir n guten preis machst kannst se haben (und wenn sie danach wieder tut )


----------



## slowlifter (10. Juni 2014)

@78

Wollte ein Bild hochladen, funktioniert leider nicht. Wegen Abstaenden muesste ich nochmal schauen.

Bremse rubbelt etwas weniger, war nach dem letzten Belagwechsel aber auch so. Scheint sich nicht vollstaendig durch Scheibe und Belag erklaeren zu lassen.

"Amüsant" finde ich uebrigens das die Belaege am VR auf dem Reibring aufliegt, bei der HR Bremse wiederum aber auch auf den Stegen. Bin immer wieder verwundert wie unsauber Im Bikebereich gearbeitet wird. Sollte ja eigentlich nicht abweichen.


----------



## slowlifter (10. Juni 2014)

Mir kommt da gerade ein unschoener Gedanke. Kann es sein dass die Fox Talas 36 180 2014 eine Bremsaufnahme fuer 203er und nicht fuer 200er Scheiben hat, wenn die Bremse direkt an der Gabel montiert wird?

Kann das irgendjemand mit Sicherheit bestaetigen oder verwerfen?


----------



## slowlifter (10. Juni 2014)

Koennte ein Swoop 8.0 Fahrer nachschauen, ob die Formular vorne direkt (ohne Unterlegscheiben oder Adapter) verbaut ist? Da diese eine 203er Scheibe laut Homepage Radon hat, passt hier doch was nicht zusammen. Entweder passt 200 oder 203, beides kann ja nicht sein.

Erklaert vielleicht auch das Rubbeln. Als Radon testweise eine 203er verbaut haben wurde diese entsprechend gespacert und hat auch gerubbelt. Waere bei einer 203 Aufnahme ja nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## siebenacht (10. Juni 2014)

Ja die T1 ist ohne Unterlegscheiben verbaut, zumindest beim 2013er Swoop 175. Müsste eine 203er PM Bremsaufnahme sein. Dann verstehe ich aber nicht, warum die Werkstatt für eine 203er Austauschscheibe noch zusätzlich Unterlegscheiben verbaut hat, es sei denn Radon hat beim Einbau der 200er Scheibe von Avid die Bremsaufnahme an der Fox bearbeitet.
Falls nicht, müsste die Bremse zu hoch sitzen. Das wird dann die Ursache für das Rubbeln sein, weil der Teil des Belages, der nicht auf der Scheibe aufliegt, nicht abgeschliffen wird. Je länger man so fährt, desto größer müsste das Rubbeln werden, insbesondere wenn man stark bremst bzw. im Gefälle bremst. Dies passt ja genau zu Deinem beschriebenen Problem. Das müsste aber auf den Bremsbelegen zu sehen sein. Abhilfe müsste dann eine 203er Scheiben schaffen.

Das wäre aber schon ein sehr krasser Patzer von Radon.

Gruß 78

PS: Hier gab es mal das gleiche Problem zur Scheibengröße bei der Fox 36.


----------



## slowlifter (10. Juni 2014)

Beim 2014 Swoop 175 8.0 hiernach auch ohne U-Scheiben oder Adapter und mit 203

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-8-0_id_25145_.htm#rotate

Das erklärt wahrscheinlich auch, warum entgegen Bodos Einschätzung bei mir der Bremskraftverlust so ausgeprägt war. Wie man auf dem von mir eingestellten Pic auf der vorherigen Seite erkennen kann, ist das Bremsbild auf der Scheibe recht hoch ansetzend (und zwar bereits ohne die U-Scheiben). Sieht bei der HR-Bremse anders aus, da geht das Bremsbild tiefer.

Wenn die Scheibe 200 ist und die Aufnahme 203, dann entsprechend 1,5 mm weiter raus. Addiere hierzu knapp 2-3 mm U-Scheiben, benötige ich eigentlich eine 207-209 mm Bremsscheibe mit den U-Scheiben.

Habe bei den Belägen nie darauf geachtet, aber ich vermute dass die Kante schon noch mit abgerieben wird, die Auflage aber halt nicht ganz plan ist und deshalb ein Rubbeln entsteht.

Unabhängig davon bin ich schon ziemlich verunsichert, dass bei einem sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteil ggf. abweichend zu den Herstellervorgaben kleinere Bremsscheiben verbaut werden.

Geänderte Bremsaufnahme an der Gabel wäre uebrigens fatal. Ich muss mir ja nur einmal direkt bei Fox ein neues Casting verpassen lassen. 

Ich schreibe dann mal die Werkstatt in Bonn direkt an und werden berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstikal (11. Juni 2014)

Ich muss noch mal auf das viel beschriebene Schaltproblem kommen. Vorne ist bei meinem 8.0 alles gut, schaltet recht problemlos zwischen den beiden Ritzeln.

Hinten sieht es da schon ganz anders aus. Kette springt, schaltet nicht auf kleinste Ritzel und überspringt auch mal gerne ein Ritzel.
Ingesamt ziemlich s******e zu fahren.

Der Mechaniker meines Vertrauens meinte, dass ein X0 Shifter evtl. Abhilfe schaffen könnte. Es gibt dort wohl die Möglichkeit mit einer kleinen Schraube die Hebelweite besser einzustellen.

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Juni 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Beim 2014 Swoop 175 8.0 hiernach auch ohne U-Scheiben oder Adapter und mit 203
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-8-0_id_25145_.htm#rotate
> 
> ...


Bei Fehlern wie diesen sind Fernprognosen immer sehr Schwierig . Aber wo ich mit Sicherheit weis ist das OEM bei Sram und
Formula immer 200mm Standard ist und 203 die Ausnahme. Serie PM180 ist +20mm =200mmm aber was ich beim vorhergehenden Bericht schon Sagen wollte, Ein an der Verschleißgrenze ( Feder liegt auf ) Bremsbelag baut doch sehr schnell ab. Deswegen mein Vorschlag neue Beläge richtig Montieren und Testen . Bremsleistung 200 oder 203mm gleich.
Hatte so einen Fall am Gardasee bin auf einer Tour 1500 Hm mein hinteren Beläge an die Verschleißgrenze gebracht und
am nächsten Morgen von meiner Wohnung zum Gelände gefahren und dabei einen ähnlichen Ausfall obwohl ich am Vortag
die Bremse 5x mehr Belastet hatte , war mit neuen Belägen wieder voll da. Gruß Bodo


----------



## slowlifter (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bodo

Nach Wechsel der Belaege faehrt sich soweit ja auch wieder alles gut.

Irritiert bin ich aus einem ganz einfachen Grund.

Das Swoop 175 8.0 kommt vorne mit einer Formula 203 ohne Adapter, dass Swoop 175 9.0 mit einer X0 Trail 200 ohne Adapter. Dass dadurch die Belaege zwangslaeufig unterschiedlich auf der Scheibe aufliegen bedarf wohl keiner Diskussion, die 3 mm Differenz sind ja da. Mich interessiert halt, ob sich dies irgendwie bemerkbar macht oder zu vernachlaessigen ist.


----------



## greg12 (11. Juni 2014)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo
> 
> Nach Wechsel der Belaege faehrt sich soweit ja auch wieder alles gut.
> 
> ...



die 1,5mm sind zwar nicht optimal, kannst aber trotzdem vernachlässigen. sicherheitsrelevant ist dass nicht.
wenns anders sein soll, musst du halt die scheibe auf eine 203er tauschen. solche kleinigkeiten in der komponentenzusammenstellung können schnell passieren, wenn der produktmanager nicht alle faktoren penibel checkt. das fox den adapter für 203er scheiben auslegt, avid nur 200er anbietet, kann schnell jemand übersehen. 
das in der werkstatt allerdings zusätzliche u scheiben eingebaut werden, zeigt von geringer sorgfalt und/oder unwissen....


----------



## slowlifter (11. Juni 2014)

203er wird es im Zweifel jetzt auch werden, da mich das Bremsrubbeln tierisch nervt und laut X0 Trail Thread der Scheibenwechsel weg von der HS1 die Lösung hierfür ist. Dann bleiben m.E. sowieso vorrangig 203er zur Auswahl uebrig.

Laut Fox Deutschland hat die Fox 36 180 2014 übrigens eine 200 mm Aufnahme. Auf meine Rückfrage, wie dann eine 203er verbaut wird wurde ich an meinen Bikehersteller verwiesen, da es sich hierbei um einen komplexen Sachverhalt handelt. Rückmeldung Radon steht ja noch aus, wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehe wo das ganze Thema kompliziert sein soll. Die Frage wie ein Belag optimal auf einer Scheibe zu stehen hat mutet für meinen Geschmack eher trivial an.


----------



## slowlifter (11. Juni 2014)

Laut Mojo (Fox UK) hat die Gabel eine 203 Aufnahme. Entweder gibt es Laenderunterschiede oder die kennen sich mit ihren eigenen Produkten nicht wirklich aus


----------



## siebenacht (11. Juni 2014)

Wahrscheinlich nehmen die das nicht so genau. Sollte aber Postmountstandard PM8'' sein, also 203mm.
Interessant ist, dass das nirgends zur Gabel dazu steht. Wäre ja beim Kauf der Gabel nicht unintessant, welche PM-Bremsaufnahme an der Gabel ist.
Gruß 78


----------



## Sch4f (11. Juni 2014)

hmpf, neues problemchen. Wenn ich einen Hügel hochpedaliere, dann höre ich immer ein Knacken und knarzen, das war jetzt ja schonmal ist aber dann verschwunden und nun wieder da.   

Es scheint von der Steckachse vorne zu kommen, wenn ich diese minimal aufschraube, kann ich das vorderras kippeln, also es ist nicht mehr fest, bzw. Scheint die gabel auseinander zu gehen.

Ebenfalls kommt das geräusch aus dem Pedalbereich. 

Kann es auch sein das die Lager mal getauscht werden müssen ? oder geprüft ? gefettet oder der gleichen ? ... ich hatte überlegt das Bike einfach mal zu zerlegen, also Tretlager tauschen, und die Lager überprüfen und nachfetten. 

Kann es evtl auch an einem festen Lager am hinterbau liegen ?


----------



## slowlifter (11. Juni 2014)

Habe dann mal noch bei Avid angefragt. Unterstellt, dass es eine 203er Aufnahme ist, kann eine 200er Scheibe nicht verbaut werden. Man empfiehlt eine 203er G3 Scheibe.

Habe die Mail von Mojo mal an Fox Dtland weitergeleitet. Bin auf die Antwort gespannt. Der MA von Fox Dtland schrieb uebrigens, dass es eine PM 8 sei. 8 Zoll sind und bleiben 203mm, ist ja keine variable Messeinheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (11. Juni 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> hmpf, neues problemchen. Wenn ich einen Hügel hochpedaliere, dann höre ich immer ein Knacken und knarzen, das war jetzt ja schonmal ist aber dann verschwunden und nun wieder da.
> 
> Es scheint von der Steckachse vorne zu kommen, wenn ich diese minimal aufschraube, kann ich das vorderras kippeln, also es ist nicht mehr fest, bzw. Scheint die gabel auseinander zu gehen.
> 
> ...


Ich zitiere mich mal selber 

hab da Bike vorher komplett zerlegt und wieder zusammengebaut, und vielleicht einen plausiblen grund gefunden, ein lager ist schwergängig. Eigentlich kann man sagen dass es festsitzt.  Es geht um das Lager am schwarzen Rohr. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ Radon .... Was machen wir jetzt mit dem Schlamassel * auf lager(er)satz spekulier*  

*nach kulanz brüll* Das bike ist seit Nov 2013 im einsatz


----------



## Sch4f (11. Juni 2014)

Ach noch was..... warum zum geier funktioniert der Ablauf nicht mehr ? Wasser was mir in das Rohr läuft für die Stealth bleibt da drin... jemand ne idee ? Denn das innenlager ist ja quasi dazwischen


----------



## Sch4f (11. Juni 2014)

Sooo nochmal probehalber mit ner Büroklammer versucht den Ablauf unten freizubekommen. satz mit x war nix. ich befürchte ich muss das Lager ausbauen.... brauche ich da einen spezielle Schlüssel ? ... Das Pedal ist kein Problem, das geht ja mit nem Imbus ohne Probleme


----------



## MTB-Timmel (11. Juni 2014)

das mit dem knarzen haben ich auch bei stärkerem Pedalieren oder im Wiegetritt! Lager nach so kurzer Zeit kaputt kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, oder? bei mir kommt es eindeutig aus dem Pedalbereich!


----------



## wurstikal (11. Juni 2014)

Knarzen hatte ich einige Zeit auch extrem, hätte das Teil auf der Tour am liebsten in den Wald geworfen. Hab dann mal alle Schrauben an der Kurbel und an der Kettenführung nachgezogen. Danach war es weg.


----------



## slowlifter (11. Juni 2014)

Seitens Fox USA wurde 203 mm ebenfalls bestaetigt. 

Knarzen kam bei mir u.a. aus der Steckachse vorne. Fetten mit Shimano Anti Seize hat geholfen.

Habe jetzt auch wieder ein Knarzen aus dem Lenkerbereich. Habe Dreck im Steuersatz im Verdacht. Leider bei meinen bisherigen Bikes von Radon ein haeufiges Problem. 

Ansonsten werde ich aktuell von der rutschenden Sattelstuetze heimgesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (12. Juni 2014)

> ein lager ist schwergängig.


Dann musste / solltest du da mal ran.



> Lager nach so kurzer Zeit kaputt kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, oder?


Manchmal reicht die Vorstellugnskraft halt nicht aus... ;-)
Kann definitiv sein und ist im Grunde bei solchen Lager im Originlazustand (sprich zu wenig Fett drin) fast schon zu erwarten und normal.

Bei mir waren alle Hinterbaulager nach wenigen Wochen schwergängig, einige (Hauptlager) komplett fest.
Kommt vor, die üblichen Industrielager haben halt viel zu wenig Fett für unseren Anwendungsbereich drin. Wasser kommt irgendwie rein, dann Rost, dann Feierabend, ganz einfach.

Keine Lust alles nochmal zu schreiben, deswegen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-22#post-11892127

Da steht auch, wie du die Lager ausbaust, was du für neue brauchst und was man macht, damit die nicht sofort wieder verrecken. Lager gibt´s entweder bei Radon, oder beim Kugellagerhandel, oder einfach bei ebay; Kosten im Kugellagerhandel je nach Fabrikat sind peanuts (wenige Euro).

Machs vernünftig, dann haste Ruhe.

P.S.:
Manchmal ist es gut (und imho der richtige Weg), den Sachverhalt sachlich und ruhig in einer Nachricht an Radon zu schildern. Meiner Erfahrung nach wird einem dann auch unkompliziert geholfen (hatte von Chris auf kurzem Wege per Post neue Hauptlager bekommen, mir aber sowieso auch nen ordentlichen Satz von meinem Kugelllagerhändler besorgt).


----------



## Bierschinken88 (12. Juni 2014)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo ne Liste, wo man nachschauen kann, welche Lager an welchem Bike verbaut sind?

Wegen der rutschenden Sattelstütze:
Einfach mit Isoprop oder Bremsenreiniger abwischen und dann Montagepaste drauf. Dann rutscht da nixmehr.


----------



## slowlifter (12. Juni 2014)

So mein Plan  

Wie bekommt man bei der Stealth egtl. die Hydraulikleitung von  der Stuetze ab. Da gibt es doch seit 2014 eine Moeglichkeit. Leitung wurde so stark eingekuerzt, dass ich das Sattelrohr selber nicht reinigen kann.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (12. Juni 2014)

Die originale hat kein Connectamajig dran.
Wenn du sie ganz ausbauen willst muss halt die Leitung vorne an der Fernbedienung ab (ganz normal, wie beim einkürzen).
Aber zum rausziehen / reinigen des Sitzrohres reicht es doch locker, die Kabelklemmungen zu lösen, Fernbedineung vom lenker abzuschrauben und dann einfach 40cm Leitung nachzuziehen.


----------



## Stoertebiker (12. Juni 2014)

@slowlifter 
Ich glaub mit der abtrennbaren Leitung meinst du das Connectamajig-System.  Das ist beim Swoop aber leider nicht verbaut.
Du könntest aber einfach den Hebel vom Lenker und ggf noch nen paar Kabelbinder lösen.  Dann müssteste die Sattelstütze weit genug herausziehen können um sie zu reinigen.

Mal ganz allgemein:
Sind hier so viele so unzufrieden mit ihrem Swoop oder sind das nur einzelne ausnahmen?
Ich hab das 8.0 und bei mir is echt alles gut.
Trotz des 3x10 Umwerfers schaltet das Bike super. Selbst bei leichten Anstiegen und Druck auf den Pedalen. Bei mir quietscht nix und alles arbeitet so wie es soll.
Hätte vor einigen Monaten das selbe in diesem Thread gestanden wie auf den letzten Seiten könnte es durchaus sein das ich mich gegen das Swoop entschieden hätte. 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh das ich mich fürs Swoop entschieden habe!
Zumindest bis jetzt ...


----------



## Stoertebiker (12. Juni 2014)

Miwi kam mir mal wieder zuvor!


----------



## wurstikal (12. Juni 2014)

@Stoertebiker 

unzufrieden will ich so nicht sagen, insgesamt ist es ein super Bike. Was mich nur ärgert ist die Tatsache, dass man sich ein Rad für 3000€ kauft und dann funktionieren solche Selbstverständlichkeiten wie die Schaltung nicht und eine Lösung scheint es auch nicht wirklich zu geben.

Bis auf die Schaltung läuft aber bei mir auch alles besten, Bremsen hab ich gegen eine Saint getauscht weil mir die Formula einfach nicht gefiel aber auch die hat im Grunde funktioniert. 

Ich hab zufällig letztens mit einem Testfahrer der Swoop Reihe gesprochen und auch der bestätigte die sehr guten Eigenschaften des Bikes. 
Einen Hinterbau hat er wohl mal geknackt aber ich denke sowas passiert bei so ziemlich jedem Bike unter extremsten Bedingungen und eher weniger beim Durchschnittsradler.


----------



## slowlifter (12. Juni 2014)

Ich sage nur viele Baeume und den Wald nicht sehen  Fernbedienung ist die Loesung.

Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, bin mit dem Bike super zufrieden. ist meine eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Macht Freude es in den heimischen Gefilden ueber die Trails zu jagen und in den Alpen wird es auch Freude schenken.

Probleme gab es bisher einige in 2 Monaten, hatte ich bei anderen Marken aber auch schon und fuer nicht funktionierende Komponenten kann Radon nix. Unsauber aus meiner Sicht (laut Herrn Trimborn im Rahmen der Fertigungstoleranz) ist eine nicht ganz plan aufliegende Lagerschraube an einem der Hauptlager. Habe bei einem Werkstattbesuch bei einigen Bikes auf der Ausstellungsflaeche aehnliches feststellen duerfen.

Eine Auswahl meiner bisherigen Maengel

Kette rutscht wg. defektem Kettenglied durch

Gabelkrone wegen Knacken getauscht

Umwerfer mehrfach einstellen lassen, Spacer umsetzen hat geholfen

Umwerferzug wechseln lassen, zieht aufgrund Position sehr viel Dreck (beim Slide besser geloest)

Lagerschrauben trotz Loctite mehrfach locker, mittlerweile fest

Bremsenversagen vorne, m.E. wegen Fehlmontage und zu kleiner Scheibe

Bremsrubbeln (Scheibenwechsel geplant)

Knarzen Steckachse

Knarzender Steuersatz

Rutschende Stuetze

Wenn danach erstmal Ruhe ist, wuerde ich mich aber auch nicht beschweren. Zumal einige Probleme nicht haetten sein muessen (z.B. Umwerfer).


----------



## Sch4f (12. Juni 2014)

Mein Ersatz (lager) ist auch schon auf den weg zu mir. Und ein Lager geht kaputt da bin ich total entspannt, wenn ich da an meine Abec 7 Lager von den inline skates denke. *graus*. 

Ausserdem habe ich da bike ja schon seit November selten gereinigt und bin auch im Winter gefahren.


Allerdings musst ihr mir mal sagen wie ich das tretlager rausbekomme ich Krieg den Ablauf nicht frei, bei mir sammelt sich immer Wasser im sitzrohr unten,. Irgendwie ist der Ablauf zu.

@MIWI
Kannst du mir mal ein auspresstool empfehlen oder zukommenlassen?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (12. Juni 2014)

> Kannst du mir mal ein auspresstool empfehlen oder zukommenlassen?



Ich kann nix empfehlen, ich drehe mir sowas selber. (Stempel mit Führung, Gegenhalter, Schraube)
Glaube nicht, dass es da was zu kaufen gibt.


Angefügt ein Bild von meinem Tool für die Dämpferbuchsen. Die für die Hinterbaulager sehen vom Prinzip genauso aus.
Man kann sich manchmal mit einer passenden Nuss, U-Scheiben und sonstigem vom Durchmesser passenden Zeug + Schraube und Mutter behelfen und irgendwas basteln.
Ist allemal besser / kontrollierter, als die Dinger aus- und einzuschlagen (Gefahr von Verkanten und ggf. ruinieren des Lagersitzes)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (12. Juni 2014)

> Allerdings musst ihr mir mal sagen wie ich das tretlager rausbekomme



Wo genau hakt es denn ?
Kurbel ausbauen, Tretlagerschalen rausschrauben, fertig.


----------



## siebenacht (12. Juni 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> ...
> Kannst du mir mal ein auspresstool empfehlen oder zukommenlassen?


Ich kann Dir dies hier empfehlen und die entsprechenden Adapterkits. Man kann natürlich auch das Tool selber bauen und nur die Adapterkits verwenden.
Gruß 78


----------



## Sch4f (13. Juni 2014)

Hey Danke euch für die flotte Hilfe, aber 70euronen ist ein wenig heftig. Ich werd das mit net Nuss vonner Ratsche machen und ne schloss schraube und so weiter... und davor nen Eiswürfel auf das Lager legen  hihihi.

Für die Tretlagerschalen brauche ich ja so eine Nuss... dann mach ich den Ablauf frei und alles ist top... 

Gestern knarzte nichts mehr am bike, egal wie ich Dean gearbeitet habe, also hat sich das teilzerlegen, reinigen und fetten ja allemal gelohnt. 

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. Juni 2014)

Gibt es mitlerweile Erfahrungen mit dem 210er Swoop?


----------



## tane (13. Juni 2014)

hat zufällig jemand eine ahnung welcher workscomponents angleset ins 14er swoop paßt?


----------



## Sch4f (14. Juni 2014)

Welche tretlagernuss brauche ich für die schalen am swoop? Welche passt da?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (14. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß nicht genau welche Swoop Version/ Kurbel du hast.
Das 8er, oder ? Also mit RF Atlas und somit GXP Lager vermutlich.

Im GRunde auch egal, die Schlüssel / Nüsse für Shimano Hollowtech II, Truvativ GXP & Howizter, Race Face X-Drive und FSA Mega EXO sind identisch.

Ich nehme statt Nuss lieber die Schlüssel, weil weniger axialer Versatz, weniger Verkantung und weniger Gefahr abzurutschen.

Sowas z.B.:





Einfach nach Tretlagerschlüssel GXP oder HollowtecII googlen.


----------



## Stoertebiker (15. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Leute , welche die Formula T1 fahren.
Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit ihr?
Wie und wie oft wartet ihr sie?
Und wo seht ihr ihre Stärken/ Schwächen? 

Ich war bisher absolut zufrieden,  bis ich mich gestern zum ersten Mal an die rotschwarzen Strecken in Winterberg gewagt habe.
Ich hatte zum ersten Mal ein nachlassen der Bremswirkung und ein Wandern des Druckpunktes.
Dachte zuerst das die Scheibe überhitzt war. 
Glaub aber das dies doch nicht der Fall ist.
Gibts irgendwelche klaren Indikatoren dafür um dies zu erkennen? 
Dann dachte ich das die Beläge vielleicht durch sind ... sind se aber nicht ...
Deshalb denke ich das es sich wohl um dieses Fading handelt ... haben vielleicht noch mehr von euch die Erfahrung gemacht und nen Tipp wie man das vorbeugt?

LG Störte


----------



## Thiel (15. Juni 2014)

Größere Scheiben falls möglich und an der Bremstechnik arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (15. Juni 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage an die Leute , welche die Formula T1 fahren.
> Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit ihr?
> Wie und wie oft wartet ihr sie?
> Und wo seht ihr ihre Stärken/ Schwächen?
> ...


Naja das hatte ich nun auch schon vermehrt allerdings hab ich dann die Bremse abwechselnd vorne & hinten jeweils liechter und stärker belastet... war dann am ende auch froh zu stehen . aber das wäre wohl mit jeder anderen Bremse auch so gelaufen.

Alles in allem bin ich superzufrieden, die T1 ist sackbissig meiner meinung nach und ich möchte z.b. keine Avid.


----------



## slowlifter (15. Juni 2014)

Habe die G3 203er verbaut und das Rubbeln ist wech 

Schleifbild auf der Bremse sieht auch besser aus. Die Bremsscheibe kommt dem Sattel auf einer Seite aber sehr nahe. Ist zwar noch Luft dazwischen aber nicht sonderlich viel. Besteht aus eurer Sicht das Risiko, dass sich die beiden Parts im Betrieb näher kommen könnten oder reicht "Nichtberühren" im Ruhezustand aus? Ansonsten würde ich dann eine (statt der damals 2) U-Scheibe verbauen.


----------



## Thiel (15. Juni 2014)

Das ist immer ziemlich knapp, wenn der Belag vollständig auf der Scheibe aufliegt. Da braucht man sich keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Stoertebiker (15. Juni 2014)

Das die Bremse echt bissig ist kann ich auch bestätigen! 

@Sch4f wieso willste keine avid?

wie wartet ihr die Bremse denn?
wie oft wurdet ihr zb entlüften und was macht ihr sonst noch ...

würdet ihr denn auch sagen das es wohl Fading war?

Hat mich ehrlichgesagt ziemlich genervt und ich überlege schon mir ne andere Bremsanlage zu holen wenn das noch öfter auftritt.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. Juni 2014)

Die T1 gilt allgmeine als recht standfest. 
Will man mit dem Austausch der Bremszangen was  bewirken, muss dann schone sowas wie ne Saint, Code, ne Formula RO oder Hope V4 her. Wieviel besser das dann wird, keine Ahnung. Ich habe weder mit der T1, noch mit meiner Code oder meiner M4 Fading gehabt. Jetzt sind hier in Mitteldeutschland aber die Abfahrten auch nicht so lang.

Zielführender ist meist größere Scheiben und vor allen Dingen andere Bremstechnik.
(gut, Bremstechnik ist manchmal leichter gesagt als getan. Auch wenn ich weiß, dass man es so nicht macht, habe ich auch dennoch manchmal Passagen, wo ich einfach kaum Intervall bremsen kann, weils mir sonst zu schnell wird. Ertappe mich auch manchmal schleifend zu bremsen - single trail Abschnitt Willingen z.B.)

Im Dauertest berichtete Hans Voglsamer ja auch von Fadingproblemen mit der T1. Er wechselte auf ne RO.


> Das einzige Teil, das mich im Stich ließ, war die Formula-T1-Bremse. Bei längeren Downhills - wie der Worldcup-Downhill-Strecke in Schladming - bekam die Bremse nach kurzer Zeit extremes Fading bis hin zum Verlust der kompletten Bremskraft. Nach zehn Minuten Pause arbeitete die Bremse wieder einwandfrei. Ich tauschte die Bremse gegen eine Formula RO, die bis zum Ende des Tests hervorragend funktionierte und keine Druckpunktwanderung kannte.


----------



## Stoertebiker (15. Juni 2014)

Mhh ... dann vielleicht nochmal zur andrren Theorie:
Woran erkennt ihr es wenn eine Scheibe zu heiß geworden ist?

Übrigens ... gesterns hats mir bei nem kleinen zwischenfall den 2-Fach X9 Schalthebel zerlegt ... vielleicht hat ja hier iwer seinen X9 oder X0 abmontiert und möchte den loswerden?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. Juni 2014)

> Woran erkennt ihr es wenn eine Scheibe zu heiß geworden ist?



Fading tritt auf, wenn die Zange / die Kolben und damit die Bremsflüssigkeit zu heiß wird.
Scheibe heiß macht nix, die läuft halt irgendwann blau an, aber auch das ist i.d.R. nicht so kritisch.
Hitze über Scheibe loswerden ist ja gut.


----------



## Stoertebiker (15. Juni 2014)

Achso ok ... hatte das mal bei nem CC-Bike mit na billigbremse das die scheibe mal blau angelaufen war und dabach nurnoch ruckelte und extrem quietschte ...deswegen dachte ich das das theoretisch mit jeder Scheibe möglich ist ...


----------



## Sch4f (15. Juni 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Achso ok ... hatte das mal bei nem CC-Bike mit na billigbremse das die scheibe mal blau angelaufen war und dabach nurnoch ruckelte und extrem quietschte ...deswegen dachte ich das das theoretisch mit jeder Scheibe möglich ist ...


Hab auch gelesen das durch extremes überhitzen und das öfter vorkommt, sich der Sauerstoff aus dem oel freisetzt und blasen bilden. Man bekommt das system ja nie blasenfrei, man sieht es ja beim entlüften. Hab das bisher nur einmal machen müssen, an der hinteren, dich den Kolben demontiert hatte und der eine Woche leicht nach unten hing.   Entlüften stinkt ... 

Wie gesagt die avid hatte ich an meinem alten bike, war nich happy mit der...also schon bis ich die t1 hatte  jetzt mag ich die t1. ich bremse teils dann hinten stärker und Wechsel dann wieder auf vorne im Wechsel, wenn ich stehen will beide, also vorne und hinten


----------



## amaz1ng (16. Juni 2014)

Kurze Frage
Ist das Swoop 175 6.0 schon für sachtere Fahrten im Bikepark geeignet oder eher nicht?
Es soll halt für gelegentliche Bikepark besuche und ansonsten Touren an die lokalen Trails dienen

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoertebiker (16. Juni 2014)

Bikepark sollte mit dem 6.0 kein Problem sein. 
Is nicht das beste Fahrwerk, reicht an sich aber aus.
Für Touren ist es jedoch glaube ich eher bedingt geeignet. 
Geht an sich bestimmt auch, jedoch ist das Bike denke ich eher Richtung Park und Traileinsatz zusammengestellt worden.


----------



## amaz1ng (16. Juni 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, es soll ja keine großen Touren machen sondern mich lediglich im Umkreis von 10-15km an ein paar tolle Trails im angrenzenden Wald bringen.
Gewicht ist auch das geringste Problem, ob das Rad jetzt 1 oder 2 Kilo mehr auf die Wage bringt ist mir ziemlich egal. Hab a selbst genug gewicht  und b hab ich es nicht eilig um an die geplanten Orte zu kommen
Für echte Touren hab ich noch mein Hardtail 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bierschinken88 (16. Juni 2014)

Mit dem Ding kannste getrost in den Park. Ist halt kein Downhiller mit dem Luftfahrwerk aber das ist nicht so wild.
Dank des Luftfahrwerk sollteste aber auch 35-40km Touren recht bequem fahren können.

Als Spassmobil keine schlechte Sache


----------



## amaz1ng (16. Juni 2014)

Das hört sich Perfekt an, größere Drops etc sind eh noch nicht drin.
Dann bleibt mir nur zu hoffen dass es 2015 auch noch zur Produktpalette gehört, leider ist vorher nicht nicht das Geld fertig gespart :/

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bierschinken88 (16. Juni 2014)

Wart ma auf den Oktober, da werden die 2014er Bikes sicher wieder rausgehauen, da sollteste dann nochmal gut 20% günstiger dran kommen


----------



## ChrisStahl (17. Juni 2014)

Swoop 210 Prototype von Manuel Gruber - beste deutschsprachige Platzierung in Leogang  - das Swoop hat mächtig Potential.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Urtyp (17. Juni 2014)

Gefällt!

Gesendet von meinem LT30p mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sch4f (17. Juni 2014)

Gefällt sehr gut sogar, gibt's schon Einzelheiten zu den Komponenten?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Juni 2014)

Wo ist der Unterschied zum aktuellen Modell?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Juni 2014)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zum aktuellen Modell?


Das ist ein Swoop 650B Prototyp im Factory Downhill Team Design. Die Laufräder machen viel an Unterschied aus. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Sch4f (18. Juni 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Das ist ein Swoop 650B Prototyp im Factory Downhill Team Design. Die Laufräder machen viel an Unterschied aus. Viele Grüße, Florian


 hab gerade befunden das es nicht mehr so toll is... #650b stinkt


----------



## tane (18. Juni 2014)

kleine anregung z. swoop 8.0SE: zur zugverlegung: in tretlagernähe nicht links, dort ligt der rahmen beim tragen auf & leitungen & halter drücken, & mit hinterer bremsleitung über dem hinterbaulager wär ich auch froher (wie beim slide ed) als unterm tretlager (steinschlag)
(& natürlich eloxal schwarz!) ;-))
superbes bike, jetzt gibz keine ausreden mehr!


----------



## siebenacht (18. Juni 2014)

Geiles Gerät!! Ick weiß schon warum ich 2014 noch nicht zugeschlagen hab. Farbe ist auch viel besser als dieses komische Grün in 2014.
Eloxal schwarz wäre natürlich noch besser. Tretlager ist auch schön hoch.
Gruß 78


----------



## tane (18. Juni 2014)

siebenacht: auf deinen pics is die zugverlegung so wie ich sie machen tät - is das original oder hast du das gmacht?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (18. Juni 2014)

Wird die Geo auch anders werden? Hab am WE mal auf einem 210er gesessen und muss sagen, dass man da gefühlt schon sehr nach vorne geworfen wird. Hat mir persönlich nicht wirklich zugesagt. Rein vom Gefühl her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (18. Juni 2014)

@ tane
Die Bremsleitung war am Tretlager schon so (2013er Swoop 175), die seitliche Verlegung am Unterrohr habe ich geändert (auf Unterrohr). Die Züge habe ich am Tretlager komplett anders verlegt (über dem Tretlager statt drunter), weil viel direkter und kürzer und ohne Bogen unter dem Tretlager. Bei der Verlegung über dem Tretlager braucht der Zug ja keinen Reservebogen, da beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus der Zug sich nicht "längt".
Gruß 78


----------



## tane (18. Juni 2014)

an den schaltzügen kann ich nix machen, die sind heuer im rahmen & kommen unten raus, da "fürchte" ich steinschlag weniger, die bremsleitung werd ich rauf verlegen, schonmal wegen des "tragekomforts"
[was mir nochnicht ganz eingeht: die angeschweißten zughalter von radon sind schmäler als die standardteile, auf die die "c-clips" von jagwire passen, so muss man relativ unelegante kabelbinder nehmen
(das is natürlich alles erbsenzählerei & jammern auf hohem niveau - grundsätzlich häz aber nix gekostet die bremsleitungsführung so zu lassen wie sie war...)]


----------



## wurstikal (19. Juni 2014)

Hatte heute leider wieder ein Problem mit meinem Swoop 175 8.0. 

Das sind im Neuzustand mal eine Schraube lockert kann ich ja noch mit zugedrücktem Auge akzeptieren, obwohl ich es auch nicht wirklich verstehen kann. So auch bei mir, nach zwei Wochen hatte einige Schrauben spiel und wurden im Zuge einer anderen Reparatur von der Fachwerkstatt wieder angezogen.

Heute traf mich echt der Schlag, nach einer etwas längeren Abfahrt hatte ich ein extrem "weiches" Gefühl im Bereicht der Kurbel. Bei näherem Hinsehen musste ich feststellen, dass sich die Schraube direkt hinter der Kurbel quasi vollständig gelöst hat. Wenn sie weg gewesen wäre hätte ich mich auch nicht gewundert... Der Hinterbau war quasi nur noch an drei Punkten fest. Und das natürlich mitten in der Pampa und unerreichbar für jeden Imbus. Sprich: Schieben. 

Wie kann sowas passieren? Da muss der Monteur doch völlig fahrlässig gewesen sein, da kann doch kein Tropfen Loctite drauf sein...

Meint Ihr, dass dadurch evtl. strukturelle Schäden entstanden sein könnten? Die extreme einseitige Belastung kann doch am Hinterbau, Dämpfer etc nicht so spurlos vorübergehen. Wer weiß wie lange die schon locker ist bevor Sie sich jetzt komplett verabschiedet hat.

Selber werde ich da jetzt auch keine Hand mehr anlegen, darum dürfen sich jetzt die Jungs von @Radon-Bikes kümmern, bin mal gespannt was die morgen dazu sagen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (19. Juni 2014)

wurstikal schrieb:


> Hatte heute leider wieder ein Problem mit meinem Swoop 175 8.0.
> 
> Das sind im Neuzustand mal eine Schraube lockert kann ich ja noch mit zugedrücktem Auge akzeptieren, obwohl ich es auch nicht wirklich verstehen kann. So auch bei mir, nach zwei Wochen hatte einige Schrauben spiel und wurden im Zuge einer anderen Reparatur von der Fachwerkstatt wieder angezogen.
> 
> ...



Du hast das Bike doch schon seit Anfang Februar. 
Ein MTB ist ein Sportgerät, das gewartet und gepflegt werden muss. Das steht alles in der Bedienungsanleitung. 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-FAQ-s_id_5301_.htm


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (19. Juni 2014)

> dass sich die Schraube direkt hinter der Kurbel quasi vollständig gelöst hat.



Hatte ich auch. Genau diese Schraube war am schlimmsten betroffen.
Bei mir lag es an festgefressenen Lagern. Da hilft dann auch kein Loctite an der Schraube. Bei jeder Hinterbaubewegung wird die Schraube durch die Reibung losgedreht.

Hatte ich hier beschrieben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-22#post-11892127


----------



## wurstikal (19. Juni 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Du hast das Bike doch schon seit Anfang Februar.
> Ein MTB ist ein Sportgerät, das gewartet und gepflegt werden muss. Das steht alles in der Bedienungsanleitung.
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-FAQ-s_id_5301_.htm



Seit dem hab ich es auch schon 4 mal wegen verschiedenen Sachen in der Werkstatt gehabt, da wurden alle Verbindungen jedes Mal mitgeprüft, da ich vor genau vor sowas Angst hatte. Und das bei einer Laufleistung von vllt 80km/Monat. Ist ja nicht so als würde ich es jeden Abend zugedreckt in die Ecke stellen und mich nicht drum kümmern. Aber wenn ich jetzt bei jeder Fahrt mit der Befürchtung fahren muss, dass sich eine völlig unerreichbare Schraube löst, ist das auch nicht der Knaller. Ich kann natürlich jetzt auch nach jeder Fahrt die Kurbel abmontieren. 
Aber vielleicht steht das ja so in der Bedienungsanleitung.

@MiWisBastelbude 

Danke für den Hinweis. Werde ich mir mal durchlesen. Komme da evtl. nochmal auf dich zu wenn ich ne Frage hab, wenns okay ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowlifter (20. Juni 2014)

Das weiche Gefuehl kenne ich nur zu gut  Nach zwei Touren war auch schieben angesagt. Die Lagerschrauben mussten mehrfach mit Loctite "veredelt" werden. Sind aus meiner Erfahrung bei Radon anfaellig (hatte ich auch schon bei drei Slides) und lockern sich schnell. Das Hauptlager hinter der Kurbel ist natuerlich sehr bescheiden. Waere ja mal interessant zu wissen, wie oft diese laut Hersteller auf korrekten Anzug zu pruefen ist. Kann ja nicht sein, dass vor jeder Tour die Kurbel raus muss. Da sind die Wartungsintervalle von Fox nach 30 Stunden ja besser ​


----------



## mazola01 (20. Juni 2014)

Der Prototyp sieht super aus. Warum kommen solche Designs nie in Serie?


----------



## baik-a (21. Juni 2014)

Die Rahmen-Grafik/ Farbe schaut wirklich super aus!
Nur scheint mir ein bißchen wenig Platz zwischen der oberen Verbindung beider Druckstreben -> zum Mantel zu sein.


----------



## Sch4f (21. Juni 2014)

Hmmm, komisch, ich glaub ich hab auch eines der ersten Swoops 2014 und habe bezüglich der Lagerbefestigung keinerlei Beanstandungen, habe jetzt nur bei meiner Wartung mal alles auseinandergeschraubt und gefettet und geputzt und dabei ist ein Lager festgehangen. Hab das getauscht und gut (Lagertausch ist ein Scheiss ). Das Tretlager habe ich rausgenommen und den Ablauf wieder freigelegt, etwas entgratet und gut. 

Jetzt läufts wieder sahne, das knarzen is auch weg.


----------



## wurstikal (22. Juni 2014)

Klingt gut, wann kann ich dir meins vorbeibringen? :-D wohl dem der eine Werkstatt und plan hat ;-)


----------



## abcde (22. Juni 2014)

Hey, hab mein swoop nun seit 3-4 Monaten, aber jetzt scheint der Dämpfer den Geist aufgegeben zu haben :/.. Der Dämpfer hat in 4 Tagen 100 psi verloren !


----------



## SlevD (24. Juni 2014)

Hi, ich habe vor mir das Swoop 175 6.0 zu kaufen, nur bin ich mir bei der Größe nicht sicher. 
Habe Körpergröße: 172cm und Schrittlänge: 76cm.
Die Berechnung würde mir 17" empfehlen. 
Gilt bei diesem Bike auch die Regel: Wendig 16", Tourig 18"?


----------



## Stoertebiker (25. Juni 2014)

Im Prinzip gilt für alle Bikes, dass wenn der Fahrer das eher kleinere Bike auswählt,  es bei ihm eher wendiger und verspielter ist und das eher größere Bike halt Tourentauglicher beziehungsweise Spurtreuer ist.
Unabhängig von diesen Faktoren würde ich bei dir glaube ich 16" empfehlen.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast dich irgendwo mal draufzusetzen, und wenn du auch mal nen bissl weiter dafür fahren musst ... dann würde ich das auf jeden Fall machen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (27. Juni 2014)

Für die Swoop 2014 Freunde: Unser Summer Säle ist heute gestartet - 
Die letzten Swoop 175 8.0 SE gibt es jetzt für 2399,- statt für 2999,-.
Vergleicht mal selber wie heiss der Preis ist.
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-8.0-se-128911/wg_id-9716




 

 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-8.0-se-128911/wg_id-9716


----------



## hasp (27. Juni 2014)

Langsam wird es interessant ... vor ein paar Wochen war ich schon mal auf der Suche nach einer Probefahrt, es hat sich auch jemand gemeldet - es ging sich aber nicht aus, weil wir kurzfristig unseren Urlaub um einen Tag nach vorne verlegt haben (also MEINE SCHULD) ... Wenn mich jemand mal ein L südl. von München testen lassen würde (idealerweise ein 7.0 oder 8.0) wäre das sehr, sehr cool ...

Danke
Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo Chris
Wie lange wird es das Angebot für das Swoop SE geben? Vielleicht muss das Slide dann doch schon weichen


----------



## tane (27. Juni 2014)

...macht die nicht froh, die 3 monate gewartet haben & vor 3 wochen 600 mehr gezahlt haben...


----------



## TobyR (27. Juni 2014)

Hi
mit wieviel Spacer unter dem Vorbau wird das Bike ausgeliefert?
Auf dem Bild ist keiner mehr vorhanden.

Danke, Grüsse



ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Für die Swoop 2014 Freunde: Unser Summer Säle ist heute gestartet -
> Die letzten Swoop 175 8.0 SE gibt es jetzt für 2399,- statt für 2999,-.
> Vergleicht mal selber wie heiss der Preis ist.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-8.0-se-128911/wg_id-9716
> ...


----------



## Riderman (27. Juni 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ...macht die nicht froh, die 3 monate gewartet haben & vor 3 wochen 600 mehr gezahlt haben...


 
GENAU  - und ich wollte jetzt grad schreiben wir super zufrieden ich mit dem 8.0 SE  bin....  bikepark, Endurotouren in Finale..... alles super

und jetzt das !!!  Leute ich muss für mein Geld auch arbeiten..... aber 600 EUR runter nach gefühlt 4 Wochen.....  nicht gut


----------



## tane (27. Juni 2014)

...ich bemüh mich das von mir wegzuschieben...aber 3 monate wartezeit & schon nach 3 wochen 20%...naja, uns war das bike 3024 wert (sonst hätten wirs nicht gekauft), & lieber so als zu lange gewartet & nix mehr lieferbar
macht auch die preiskalkulation ein bißchen transparenter...


----------



## ticris (27. Juni 2014)

Hier stand schmerzmittelgeschwängerter Mist.


Happy Trails & fahrt Vorsichtig!


----------



## ticris (28. Juni 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ...macht die nicht froh, die 3 monate gewartet haben & vor 3 wochen 600 mehr gezahlt haben...





Riderman schrieb:


> GENAU  - und ich wollte jetzt grad schreiben wir super zufrieden ich mit dem 8.0 SE  bin....  bikepark, Endurotouren in Finale..... alles super
> 
> und jetzt das !!!  Leute ich muss für mein Geld auch arbeiten..... aber 600 EUR runter nach gefühlt 4 Wochen.....  nicht gut



Volles Verständnis. Bei 600 € wäre ich auch ordentlich verstimmt. Vielleicht betreibt Radon ein wenig Kundenpflege und lässt sich was einfallen. 
Ich bin gespannt wie weit die Rabattschlacht noch geht, um den durch 650B verunsicherten Kunden die 26er noch schmackhaft zu machen.


----------



## EVHD (29. Juni 2014)

Hi,
Welches Schaltauge benötige ich für mein Swoop? Ist dass das richtige: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24465{1}20001_X-12-Schaltauge.html


----------



## Themeankitty (29. Juni 2014)

Bei deinem X-12 Schaltauge steht für Liteville Rahmen..
Ich denke dieses müsste das richtige X-12 Schaltauge sein: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (29. Juni 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort, die sind aber glaube ich Baugleich. Habe momentan ein bike-components Gutschein


----------



## Gyver (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo Leute

Gibt es hier vielleicht User, die von einem Slide 150 auf das Swoop umgestiegen sind. Bin eigentlich mit dem Slide sehr zufrieden aber der erste Bikeparkbesuch in Sankt Andreasberg hat mich noch mehr angefixt. Fahre mittlerweile auch recht häufig im Deister bei Hannover. Dort muss man noch hochpedalieren und kann dann auf ordentlichen Trails seinen Spaß genießen. Jetzt ist das Swoop 8.0 SE gerade ja reduziert und erwäge das Swoop gegen das Slide einzutauschen. Man liest ja, dass das Swoop auch im Uphill ganz gut für so ein Bike gehen soll. 
Eigentlich wollte ich mein Slide noch ein wenig pimpen. Aber bei dem Preis werde ich echt schwach. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen was ich tun soll


----------



## Jan89 (29. Juni 2014)

Gyver schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Gibt es hier vielleicht User, die von einem Slide 150 auf das Swoop umgestiegen sind. Bin eigentlich mit dem Slide sehr zufrieden aber der erste Bikeparkbesuch in Sankt Andreasberg hat mich noch mehr angefixt. Fahre mittlerweile auch recht häufig im Deister bei Hannover. Dort muss man noch hochpedalieren und kann dann auf ordentlichen Trails seinen Spaß genießen. Jetzt ist das Swoop 8.0 SE gerade ja reduziert und erwäge das Swoop gegen das Slide einzutauschen. Man liest ja, dass das Swoop auch im Uphill ganz gut für so ein Bike gehen soll.
> Eigentlich wollte ich mein Slide noch ein wenig pimpen. Aber bei dem Preis werde ich echt schwach. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen was ich tun soll




Hi Gyver, 

ich bin vom Slide ed auf das Swoop umgestiegen und bereue es nicht. Das plus an besserer Bergabperformance überwiegt deutlich zu dem minimal schlechteren Uphill- Qualitäten. Fahre mit dem Swoop auch 2000hm+ Touren und als Limit sehe ich da meine eigen Ausdauer und nicht das Bike. Mit der Talas klettert das Swoop 8se nochmal besser als mein 7.0er. Absenkung vermisse ich aber trotzdem nicht.

Für mich ist das Swoop extrem breit einsetzbares Bike das man von All-mountain bis Downhill nutzen kann. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Gyver (29. Juni 2014)

Hey Jan

Hinzu kommt, dass ich wenig mit dem Springen angefangen habe und das mir das Swoop wohl den ein oder anderen Landefehler eher verzeihen würde. Obwohl die Rahmen irgendwie identisch wirken.


----------



## EVHD (29. Juni 2014)

Kann dir das Swoop auch empfehlen. War jetzt 2 mal in Hahnenklee und in den nächsten Wochen gehts auch mal in den Deister.


----------



## proschinger (29. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich hatte ich mich jetzt schon sicher für ein 27,5 160er Enduro entschieden, aber jetzt kommen Radon auf einmal mit diesem fetten Angebot daher. Ich werd noch verrückt kann mich nicht entscheiden. 
Diese "leichten Freerider" sind für mich bis jetzt einfach zu teuer gewesen aber das würde jetzt ins Budget passen. Ist im Downhill und für den Park sicher ne Nummer besser und man kommt den Berg so wie ihr es beschreibt anscheinend genauso gut hoch. Andererseits hätte ich gerne 650B 
Wollte vllt auch mal bei nem Enduro Rennen mitmachen da wäre ich mit einem dieser neuen Enduros wahrsch besser bedient...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dario88 (29. Juni 2014)

proschinger schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich mich jetzt schon sicher für ein 27,5 160er Enduro entschieden, aber jetzt kommen Radon auf einmal mit diesem fetten Angebot daher. Ich werd noch verrückt kann mich nicht entscheiden.
> Diese "leichten Freerider" sind für mich bis jetzt einfach zu teuer gewesen aber das würde jetzt ins Budget passen. Ist im Downhill und für den Park sicher ne Nummer besser und man kommt den Berg so wie ihr es beschreibt anscheinend genauso gut hoch. Andererseits hätte ich gerne 650B
> Wollte vllt auch mal bei nem Enduro Rennen mitmachen da wäre ich mit einem dieser neuen Enduros wahrsch besser bedient...



stimmt, die neuen 650b enduros fahren praktisch wie von selbst..


----------



## proschinger (29. Juni 2014)

hat keiner behauptet


----------



## proschinger (29. Juni 2014)

sind allerdings straffer und damit besser pedalierbar meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Bierschinken88 (29. Juni 2014)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Bei deinem X-12 Schaltauge steht für Liteville Rahmen..
> Ich denke dieses müsste das richtige X-12 Schaltauge sein: http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553



Ist exakt das gleiche Teil.
Syntace X-12, passt aufs Liteville, passt aber auch aufs 2013er Swoop.
Obs beim 2014er passt, weiss ich nicht, denke ich aber.


----------



## EVHD (29. Juni 2014)

Der 2013 und 2014 Rahmen ist ja fast gleich, außer das beim 2014 Schaltzüge und die Reverb innen verlegt ist.


----------



## Gyver (29. Juni 2014)

Ist der Swoop Rahmen im Vergleich zum Slide Rahmen auch massiver? Sieht auf den Bildern alles so gleich aus


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Juni 2014)

Gyver schrieb:


> Ist der Swoop Rahmen im Vergleich zum Slide Rahmen auch massiver? Sieht auf den Bildern alles so gleich aus


Mehrgewicht Swoop 200 Gr. Rohrform ist gleich Wandstärcke ist anders.


----------



## ChrisStahl (30. Juni 2014)

Manuel Gruber wurde gestern 2.ter auf der Europameisterschaft mit seinem SWOOP 210. Wir gratulieren.


----------



## Riderman (30. Juni 2014)

ticris schrieb:


> Volles Verständnis. Bei 600 € wäre ich auch ordentlich verstimmt. Vielleicht betreibt Radon ein wenig Kundenpflege und lässt sich was einfallen.
> Ich bin gespannt wie weit die Rabattschlacht noch geht, um den durch 650B verunsicherten Kunden die 26er noch schmackhaft zu machen.


 
man hätte auch das 9.0 nehmen können, da ist deutlich mehr Spanne drin.....


----------



## siebenacht (30. Juni 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort, die sind aber glaube ich Baugleich. Habe momentan ein bike-components Gutschein


Du brauchst dann aber noch die Schaltaugenschraube. Das Schaltauge selbst sollte eigentlich nicht mehr kaputt gehen, dafür ist in der Schraube eine Sollbruchstelle enthalten. Als Ersatz würde ich aber sicherheitshalber beides kaufen und auf Tour dabei haben. Falls im Radon eine silberne Schraube verbaut ist, würde ich die Schraube gleich doppelt bestellen, da die von Radon verbaute massiver ist und keine richtige Sollbruchstelle wie die Syntace hat. So war es zumindest beim 2013er Swoop. Damals war sogar noch ein Radoneigenes Schaltauge verbaut. Habe dieses dann auch gegen das Syntace-Schaltauge getauscht.
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (30. Juni 2014)

@siebenacht danke für den Tipp mit der Schaltaugeschraube, habe die aber auch mitbestellt .  Werde Zuhause gucken welche Schraube Radon verbaut hat, ggf muss ich halt noch eine bestellen und die aktuelle ersetzten.


----------



## tane (30. Juni 2014)

Riderman schrieb:


> man hätte auch das 9.0 nehmen können, da ist deutlich mehr Spanne drin.....


vielleicht wollte man >€3500-kunden nicht verärgern? ;-)


----------



## MrHo (1. Juli 2014)

Wie schauts mit einer Tagesaktion/oder Summer Sale Rabatt beim Swoop 175 6.0 aus? Ist da irgendwas in Aussicht?


----------



## siebenacht (1. Juli 2014)

Auf den Seiten 31/32 wurde die Schaltproblematik des Umwerfers diskutiert. Ich hatte damals angekündigt, mal einen Zweifachumwerfer zu probieren.
Am WE habe ich das Tretlager gewechselt (hatte bereits schon nach einem Jahr leichtes Spiel) und dabei logischerweise auch die Kurbel ausgebaut. Wie slowlifter schon beschrieben hatte, könnte mit dem Umsetzen eines Spacers auf der Kurbelachse (ACHTUNG nicht beim Tretlager) beim ihm das Schaltproblem des Umwerfers gelöst werden. So war es zu meiner Überraschung nun auch bei meinem Swoop. Also es funktioniert auch mit einem Dreifachumwerfer, wieder Geld gespart. Es lag nur an der vom Werk aus falsch eingestellten Kettenlinie.

Eingestellt war bei meiner SixC eine Kettenlinie von 52 also laut RF-Einbauanleitung 2 schwarze und 1 weißer Spacer auf der Antriebsseite und kein Spacer auf der Nichtantriebsseite. Laut RF-Einbauanleitung zur SixC müsste für E-Type-Umwerfer aber eine 51er Kettenlinie eingestellt werden (was dann wohl auch für Low-Direct-Mount-Umwerfer gilt), also 1 schwarzer und 1 weißer Spacer auf der Antriebsseite und ein schwarzer Spacer auf der Nichtantriebsseite. Mit der 51er Kettenlinie funktioniert nun der Umwerfer, wie er soll. Hatte vorher das Problem, dass ich beim Hochschalten vom kleinen aufs große Kettenblatt den Schalthebel immer etwas überdrücken musste damit der Schaltvorgang funktionierte, insbesondere wenn die Kette hinten auf den größeren Ritzeln lag. Die Kurbel kommt auch mit der 51er Kettenlinie näher in die Mitte, so dass die Kettenlinie für beide Kettenblätter zu den Ritzeln ausgewogener (mehr mittig) ist. Nun haben auch beide Kurbelarme den gleichen Abstand zur jeweiligen Kettenstrebe.

Vielleicht hilft die Einstellung der Kettenlinie auch anderen.
Das Einstellen einer 51er Kettenlinie ist bei den Race Face Kurbeln aber modellabhängig. Wenn ich es richtig aus den jeweilgen Einbauanleitungen lesen kann, *Spacer auf der Kurbelachse* (nicht verwechseln mit dem Tretlager):
SixC: 1 schwarzer + 1 weißer Spacer auf Antriebsseite und 1 schwarzer Spacer auf Nichtantriebsseite
NEXT: 2x 1mm Spacer auf Antriebsseite und 0 Spacer auf Nichtantriebsseite
ATLAS und CHESTER: 1 schwarzer-1mm + 1 weißer Spacer auf Antriebsseite und 1 schwarzer-1mm + 3 weiße Spacer auf Nichtantriebsseite

Gruß 78


----------



## hasp (2. Juli 2014)

Frage an die Besitzer ...

Ich beschäftige mich nach wie vor intensiv mit dem Swoop ... ;-) Und habe auf der 360Grad Ansicht auf der Radon Page auf der "Nicht-Antriebsseite" am Oberrohr eine leere Kabelführung/Klemmung gesehen ... Wofür ist die?

Ach ja ... gibts keinen der mich mal fahren lassen will?

Danke
Hannes


----------



## Bierschinken88 (2. Juli 2014)

Weiss jemand, ob das Teil passt? http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-kettenstrebenschutz-mtb-89749

Bei meinem Slide 125 gehts so grade...ist die Frage, ob die Swoop-Strebe fetter ist?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Juli 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand, ob das Teil passt? http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-kettenstrebenschutz-mtb-89749
> 
> Bei meinem Slide 125 gehts so grade...ist die Frage, ob die Swoop-Strebe fetter ist?


Hallo, am Swoop 175 funktioniert es, dort habe ich schon etliche verbaut. Aber die 190er und die 210er haben dickere Kettenstreben, dort wird es zumindest eng. Die Erfahrungen unserer Rennfahrer zeigen aber auch, dass bei härterer Gangart herkömmliches Lenkerband oder ein aufgeschnittener alter Schlauch, fixiert mit Kabelbindern, einen besseren dauerhaften Durchschlagschutz bietet. Wenngleich die Lösung mit dem Schlauch keinen Designpreis gewinnt... Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Juli 2014)

hasp schrieb:


> Frage an die Besitzer ...
> 
> Ich beschäftige mich nach wie vor intensiv mit dem Swoop ... ;-) Und habe auf der 360Grad Ansicht auf der Radon Page auf der "Nicht-Antriebsseite" am Oberrohr eine leere Kabelführung/Klemmung gesehen ... Wofür ist die?
> 
> ...


Die leere Kabelführung ist eine Aufnahme für Hydraulikleitungen oder Zügen für Vario-Sattelstützen, die nicht nach Stealth Manier im Rahmen verlegt werden. Diese können dann am Oberrohr verlegt werden. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## tane (2. Juli 2014)

@hasp: die is dazu da uns dran zu erinnern, dass manchmal die rechte hand nicht weiß was die linke tut...
ich such noch plastikstoppeln oder kunststoffschrauben, die niroköpfe sind net so schön
(die zugführungen sind, obwohl schaltzüge innenliegend sind, suboptimal gelöst: f. hinterbremse unterm tretlager (komplett unnötig, habs auf die oberseite der schwinge verlegt) & am unterrohr sind bremsschlauch & reverbschlauch genau dort, wos bike auf der schulter beim tragen aufliegt, anstatt beidseitig der mitte oben am u-rohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (2. Juli 2014)

@tane 
kannste vielleicht nen Bild hochladen um darzustellen wie du die Züge dann jetzt bei dir verlegt hast?
Überlege auch die Verlegung bei mir zu ändern.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Juli 2014)

hasp schrieb:


> Frage an die Besitzer ...
> 
> Ich beschäftige mich nach wie vor intensiv mit dem Swoop ... ;-) Und habe auf der 360Grad Ansicht auf der Radon Page auf der "Nicht-Antriebsseite" am Oberrohr eine leere Kabelführung/Klemmung gesehen ... Wofür ist die?
> 
> ...


Übrigens würden wir Dich gerne mal das eine oder andere Swoop fahren lassen, entweder bei uns in Bonn oder dieses Wochenende beim Bikes & Beats Festival in Saalbach Hinterglemm! Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## Bierschinken88 (2. Juli 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo, am Swoop 175 funktioniert es, dort habe ich schon etliche verbaut. Aber die 190er und die 210er haben dickere Kettenstreben, dort wird es zumindest eng. Die Erfahrungen unserer Rennfahrer zeigen aber auch, dass bei härterer Gangart herkömmliches Lenkerband oder ein aufgeschnittener alter Schlauch, fixiert mit Kabelbindern, einen besseren dauerhaften Durchschlagschutz bietet. Wenngleich die Lösung mit dem Schlauch keinen Designpreis gewinnt... Viele Grüße, Florian


Danke für das ehrliche und praxisnahe Statement. Sympathisch 
Dann werd ich auch nen Schlauch nehmen, das dachte ich mir schon, dass das dauerhaft haltbarer ist.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (2. Juli 2014)

Ich habe bei mir auch nen Schlauch dran.
Stramm und gleichmäßig gewickelt, Enden jeweils an sich selber (also Gummi auf Gummi) mit Sekundekler fixiert. Das sieht so wüst und schäbig dann nicht aus.


----------



## Sash84 (2. Juli 2014)

Nutzt ihr eigtl. Resin oder organische Beläge bei euren Bremsen oder ist sogar nur eine Sorte emphohlen?
Weiß gerade garnicht was Standardmäßig beim Swoop (175 6.0) verbaut ist. Dem Verschleiß nach hätte ich auf organische getippt welceh jetzt auch wieder im Keller als Ersatz liegen.


----------



## Stoertebiker (3. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte mir als nächste mal die von Trickstuff ausprobieren ... werden überall empfohlen.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27509{1}15331_Bremsbelaege-Disc-NG.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (3. Juli 2014)

hasp schrieb:


> Langsam wird es interessant ... vor ein paar Wochen war ich schon mal auf der Suche nach einer Probefahrt, es hat sich auch jemand gemeldet - es ging sich aber nicht aus, weil wir kurzfristig unseren Urlaub um einen Tag nach vorne verlegt haben (also MEINE SCHULD) ... Wenn mich jemand mal ein L südl. von München testen lassen würde (idealerweise ein 7.0 oder 8.0) wäre das sehr, sehr cool ...
> 
> Danke
> Hannes


Ich kann dir nahe Würzburg das 175 8.0 zum proberadeln anbueten


----------



## EVHD (3. Juli 2014)

@hasp kann Dir ein Swoop 175 7.0 L in Raum Hannover zur Probefahrt anbieten.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (3. Juli 2014)

@hasp 
Swoop 175 7.0 L in Dortmund kann auch gerne Probe gefahren werden


----------



## hasp (3. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Fahrangebote ... die sind alle ein gutes Stück weit weg ...
In der Nähe von München/Innsbruck wär halt perfekt ... Saalbach ist wahrscheinlich das nächste ... Samstag schaffe ich sicher nicht ... Sonntag - hmm - vielleicht ... Aber hier bei uns wäre trotzdem irgendwie besser ...

Ich suche und hoffe noch ..


----------



## MrHo (3. Juli 2014)

Beim 20'' Rahmen beim 2014er 6.0 Swoop, welche Feder ist da in der Domain verbaut, also für welche Gewichtsklasse?


----------



## Sash84 (3. Juli 2014)

hasp schrieb:


> Danke für die Fahrangebote ... die sind alle ein gutes Stück weit weg ...
> In der Nähe von München/Innsbruck wär halt perfekt ... Saalbach ist wahrscheinlich das nächste ... Samstag schaffe ich sicher nicht ... Sonntag - hmm - vielleicht ... Aber hier bei uns wäre trotzdem irgendwie besser ...
> 
> Ich suche und hoffe noch ..



Hola,
ich bin Anfang August in München und fahr von da aus dann nach Saalbach. Hab dann ein 6.0er im Gepäck in L wenn das hilft.




Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir als nächste mal die von Trickstuff ausprobieren ... werden überall empfohlen.
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27509{1}15331_Bremsbelaege-Disc-NG.html



Danke werde ich dann auch mal demnächst probieren.


----------



## hasp (3. Juli 2014)

Sash84 schrieb:


> Hola,
> ich bin Anfang August in München und fahr von da aus dann nach Saalbach. Hab dann ein 6.0er im Gepäck in L wenn das hilft.


 
Das hilft Danke ...  vorrausgesetzt meine Ungeduld und die Preispolitik von H+S machen mir keinen Strich durch ....


----------



## Sash84 (3. Juli 2014)

hasp schrieb:


> Das hilft Danke ...  vorrausgesetzt meine Ungeduld und die Preispolitik von H+S machen mir keinen Strich durch ....



Ist halt noch ein Monat hin. Und da es kein Wintermonat ist ist das nicht einfach mit der Geduld. 
Wenn du Interesse hast schrieb mir ienfach mal aus welcher Ecke du genauer kommst und ich schaue was man da einrichten kann in München oder Saalbach.


----------



## hasp (3. Juli 2014)

Die Saalbach Aussage war nur wegen dem Bike und Beats Festival diese Woche ... Ich komme aus der Münchner Ecke


----------



## VolldasGute (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo Radon Freunde,

ich will mir das Swoop 210 7.0 zulegen.
Ich finde aber keine Angaben über die Standard Feder des Dämpfers. Ich brauche diese Info bezüglich Ist Zustand und Fahrergewicht etc.
Da das Standardsetup 100% für mich zu weich ist will ich mir gleich eine passende Feder anhand der Standard Werte heraussuchen.
Wisst Ihr die Angaben der Standardfeder und evtl. habt Ihr noch einen Tipp für mich was ich mir bei einen Gewicht von 105kg holen soll?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (3. Juli 2014)

Mir ist beim genaueren betrachten der Swoop 175er Fotos auf den Radon Seiten aufgefallen, das das Swoop 175 9.0 innen verlegte Schaltzüge hat, aber alle anderen 175er außen verlegte Züge haben. Hat also das 9.0 einen etwas anderen Rahmen als der Rest? 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-9.0-18005
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-8.0-18003


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juli 2014)

VolldasGute schrieb:


> Hallo Radon Freunde,
> 
> ich will mir das Swoop 210 7.0 zulegen.
> Ich finde aber keine Angaben über die Standard Feder des Dämpfers. Ich brauche diese Info bezüglich Ist Zustand und Fahrergewicht etc.
> ...


Da ist eine 550 Feder wohl Richtig und eine harte Feder für die Gabel.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juli 2014)

ticris schrieb:


> Mir ist beim genaueren betrachten der Swoop 175er Fotos auf den Radon Seiten aufgefallen, das das Swoop 175 9.0 innen verlegte Schaltzüge hat, aber alle anderen 175er außen verlegte Züge haben. Hat also das 9.0 einen etwas anderen Rahmen als der Rest?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-9.0-18005
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-8.0-18003


Alle 14er Swoop auser den 6.0 haben innen verlegte Züge.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## VolldasGute (3. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Da ist eine 550 Feder wohl Richtig und eine harte Feder für die Gabel.  Gruß Bodo


Danke Bodo, für die schnelle Antwort und was ist Standardmäßig verbaut nur als orientierungs hilfe?
Und ab wann sollte man eine 600er Feder verwenden? Also Gewichtstechnisch?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juli 2014)

VolldasGute schrieb:


> Danke Bodo, für die schnelle Antwort und was ist Standardmäßig verbaut nur als orientierungs hilfe?
> 
> Gruß
> Frank


450 und M


----------



## ticris (3. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Alle 14er Swoop auser den 6.0 haben innen verlegte Züge.  Gruß Bodo


Danke!


----------



## VolldasGute (3. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> 450 und M


Danke und ab wann eine 600er Feder? 110-115kg? Möchte nur abstecken wie weit ich gehen kann bzw. was bei diesem Rad drin ist.


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juli 2014)

VolldasGute schrieb:


> Danke und ab wann eine 600er Feder? 110-115kg? Möchte nur abstecken wie weit ich gehen kann bzw. was bei diesem Rad drin ist.


Swoop 210 und 190 bis 70 kg 400  bis 85 kg 450 bis 100 kg 500 bis 115 kg 550 Hup 210= 76mm  190 = 70mm


----------



## VolldasGute (3. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Swoop 210 und 190 bis 70 kg 400  bis 85 kg 450 bis 100 kg 500 bis 115 kg 550 Hup 210= 76mm  190 = 70mm


Bodo, vielen herzlichen Dank. Genau diese Antwort wollte ich haben 
Dann wird jetzt das Bike mit passender Feder bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mika_A (4. Juli 2014)

Guten Abend, wollte mir demnächst wohl ein swoop 210 9.0 holen, mit 1.76 ist ja M wohl die richtige Größe, weiß einer von euch, ob die in der rahmengröße M noch wieder rein kommen, oder ob die für den Rest der Saison nicht mehr verfügbar sind, da L ja auch in den letzten Tagen wohl wieder reingekommen ist ...

Gruß
Mika


----------



## tane (4. Juli 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> @tane
> kannste vielleicht nen Bild hochladen um darzustellen wie du die Züge dann jetzt bei dir verlegt hast?
> Überlege auch die Verlegung bei mir zu ändern.


----------



## VolldasGute (4. Juli 2014)

Mika_A schrieb:


> Guten Abend, wollte mir demnächst wohl ein swoop 210 9.0 holen, mit 1.76 ist ja M wohl die richtige Größe, weiß einer von euch, ob die in der rahmengröße M noch wieder rein kommen, oder ob die für den Rest der Saison nicht mehr verfügbar sind, da L ja auch in den letzten Tagen wohl wieder reingekommen ist ...
> 
> Gruß
> Mika




Grüß Dich.
ich hatte mit Radon telefoniert.
Ist die Stückzahl für eine Saison aufgebraucht... dann musst du auf die kommenden Modelle warten.
Die Jungs produzieren z.B. für ein Jahr 100x das Radon Swoop 210 9.0, ist diese Quota aufgebraucht... dann hast du Pech gehabt.
Ich hab gestern bestellt (Radon Swoop 210 7.0) lagernd waren 8 jetzt noch 7  

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Stoertebiker (5. Juli 2014)

@tane 
Danke!


----------



## Mika_A (5. Juli 2014)

@VolldasGute 
Danke für deine Antwort, dann muss ich wohl auf die 2015er Version warten


----------



## Gyver (6. Juli 2014)

Jetzt habe ich doch bestellt, verdammt 
Slide ist schon verkauft.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie lang der Lenker beim Swoop 8.0 SE ist und wie viel Rise der Lenker hat.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (6. Juli 2014)

Hat einer von euch schon mal rote DMR Vault Pedale an einem Radon SE Modell gehabt? Passen die Rottöne zueinander oder beißt sich das?


----------



## MrHo (6. Juli 2014)

Habe mir das Swoop 175 in der 6.0 Variante bestellt. Eigentlich ist es damit eh schon fast egal, aber ich habe zwei Fragen:

Habe bislang die Domain RC nur als 160 mm und 180 mm gefunden, laut Radon ist beim 6.0 er aber eine mit 170 mm verbaut, stimmen diese Angaben? (http://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/domain-rc#specs zeigt auch nur 160 mm und 180 mm)
Welche Feder ist beim 20'' Modell standardmäßig verbaut? (und sind Auswechselfedern dabei? )


----------



## duc-748S (6. Juli 2014)

MrHo schrieb:


> Habe mir das Swoop 175 in der 6.0 Variante bestellt. Eigentlich ist es damit eh schon fast egal, aber ich habe zwei Fragen:
> 
> Habe bislang die Domain RC nur als 160 mm und 180 mm gefunden, laut Radon ist beim 6.0 er aber eine mit 170 mm verbaut, stimmen diese Angaben? (http://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/domain-rc#specs zeigt auch nur 160 mm und 180 mm)
> Welche Feder ist beim 20'' Modell standardmäßig verbaut? (und sind Auswechselfedern dabei? )



Ersteres kann schon sein, da für die Hersteller spezielle OEM-Ware gefertigt wird, die eben von den Aftermarketversionen abweichen können.

Das mit der Feder kann ich dir leider nicht 100% beantworten, aber ich glaube der Bodo hat das neulich erst an anderer Stelle beantwortet.
Edit: 1 Seite weiter vorne wars, ging aber um das 210er, da ist eine "450er und M" drin.


----------



## MrHo (7. Juli 2014)

Da steht auch was davon, dass die Domain 180 mm Federweg hat. http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-07-06-13--Radon-Specs-2014-_id_24503_.htm 
Und ich glaube bei der Antwort von Bodo handelte es sich doch nicht nur um das 210 er sondern auch um den Dämpfer und nicht um die Gabel.


----------



## duc-748S (7. Juli 2014)

MrHo schrieb:


> Da steht auch was davon, dass die Domain 180 mm Federweg hat. http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-07-06-13--Radon-Specs-2014-_id_24503_.htm
> Und ich glaube bei der Antwort von Bodo handelte es sich doch nicht nur um das 210 er sondern auch um den Dämpfer und nicht um die Gabel.



Du hast recht, es ging um den Dämpfer.
Sorry für die Verwirrung!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tane (7. Juli 2014)

angleset: passt der
https://www.bike-components.de/prod...--ZS44-28-6---EC56-40-Tapered-Steuersatz.html
ins swoop 175???


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. Juli 2014)

tane schrieb:


> angleset: passt der
> https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32287{1}26140_AngleSet-1--ZS44-28-6---EC56-40-Tapered-Steuersatz.html
> ins swoop 175???


Nein geht nicht. Da unten 52mm es gibt einen von einer Englischen Firma hab aber die Taten nicht bei der Hand (bin in Urlaub)
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Stoertebiker (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hab folgendes Problem mit meinem Swoop 175 8.0:
Im Bikepark bei einem kleinen zwischenfall hab ich mir den linken Schalthebel zerlegt ...
Naja ... machste nix, dacht ich mir ... dann muss halt nen neuer her.
Hab mir wieder x9 bestellt ... diesmal aber nen 2-fach shifter (vorher war ja nen 3-fach verbaut ) ... dem Bike entsprechend dacht ich mir.
hab die Gelegenheit genutzt und das Bike zum ersten Service gebracht, da ich schon gelesen hatte das das mit dem einstellen des Umwerfers so ne Sache ist.
Der Schrauber hats aber irgendwie auch nich ganz geregelt bekommen ... runter schalten geht ... hochchschalten jedoch nur, wenn ich den Hebel nachdrücke ...
Der Umwerfer ist ja auch nen 3-facher ...
Ich dachte mir vielleicht kann ich das Problem lösen indem ich da jetzt auch nen 2-fachen montiere ... (kostet ja auch alles kein Geld ... )
Ich tue mich jedoch schwer damit den richtigen zu finden ... ich wollte ganz gerne bei x9 bleiben ... kann mir irgendwer vielleicht die komplette richtige Bezeichnung bzw noch besser nen Link dazu geben?
Wäre super!
Danke schonmal im voraus!
Störte


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. Juli 2014)

MrHo schrieb:


> Habe mir das Swoop 175 in der 6.0 Variante bestellt. Eigentlich ist es damit eh schon fast egal, aber ich habe zwei Fragen:
> 
> Habe bislang die Domain RC nur als 160 mm und 180 mm gefunden, laut Radon ist beim 6.0 er aber eine mit 170 mm verbaut, stimmen diese Angaben? (http://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/domain-rc#specs zeigt auch nur 160 mm und 180 mm)
> Welche Feder ist beim 20'' Modell standardmäßig verbaut? (und sind Auswechselfedern dabei? )


Hallo, im Swoop 175 6.0 ist eine 170mm Rock Shox Domain verbaut. Wechselfedern liegen dem Rad nicht bei, bei der Frage nach der Federhärte müssen wir tatsächlich auf Bodos Antwort warten. Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## siebenacht (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Störte,
Umwerfer war doch hier schon mal seitenweise ein Thema. Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier. Du brauchst einen Low Direct Mount S3 2-/10-fach 36 Zähne mit Bottom Pull (Zug von unten). Den passenden X9-Zweifachumwerfer gibt es nicht mehr. Es gibt nur einen X7 und einen X0, der dann gleich über 50 € kostet. Ich würde es erst einmal mit dem Umsetzen des Spacers probieren. 
Vielleicht ist der Umwerfer auch nur falsch eingestellt, einfach die Verstellschraube am Hebel entgegen dem Uhrzeiger drehen, damit der Zug des Umwerfers mehr gespannt wird. Der 1. Gang (kleinstes Kettenblatt) ist vom Zug unabhängig, da hier der Anschlag entscheidend ist. Falls dies nicht der Fall ist, könnte eventuell der 1. Gang fälschlicherweise blockert sein (war bei einigen in 2013 vom Werk aus so falsch eingestellt). Korrekterweise muss der 3. Gang (also das eigentlich große Kettenblatt) am Umwerfer mit der Anschlagschraube blockiert sein. 
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the K. (8. Juli 2014)

*Danke* an siebenacht und miwibastelbude!
Eure Tipps halfen mir weiter. Oder werden es eben noch.
Der Umwerfer wirft perfekt um, seit die Kurbel-Distanzscheiben richtig verteilt sind. Die Lager des Hinterbaus wollen nun auch noch nachgefettet werden - wichtig, aber das ist vom Aufwand schon eine andere Nummer..
Habe das 175 9.0 erworben und H+S hatte mir auf meinen Wunsch hin auch eine 203er Bremsscheibe für die Vorderbremse zugeschickt; nur gab es leider lediglich eine stockhässliche schwere Scheibe (HS3 oder GS3, was weiß ich). Die original verbaute wesentlich schickere und leichtere gibt's nicht in 203. Da hab ich im Tech-Thread die Empfehlung gefunden, XT-Scheiben zu nehmen; mit Spider für unter 25 und zugeschlagen. Ich werde nach Umbau vielleicht berichten.


----------



## siebenacht (8. Juli 2014)

Hey the K.,
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, da haste ja ein Bike, was auch zu Deinem Fahrstil passt. Das Canyon AM war da wahrscheinlich schon längst überfordert. Ich sehe schon, muss mich mal wieder in Bad Freienwalde sehen lassen, dann zu einer gemeinsamen Swoop-Runde.
Gruß 78


----------



## MrHo (8. Juli 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo, im Swoop 175 6.0 ist eine 170mm Rock Shox Domain verbaut. Wechselfedern liegen dem Rad nicht bei, bei der Frage nach der Federhärte müssen wir tatsächlich auf Bodos Antwort warten. Viele Grüße, Florian



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 

Die Frage die sich dann natürlich auch stellt: Welche Ersatzfedern kann ich dafür kaufen? Gehen von der Länge her auch die von den 160 mm oder 180 mm Gabeln, weil standardmäßig werden die 170 mm Gabeln ja anscheinend nicht produziert. daher habe ich bis jetzt auch Probleme Ersatzfeder dafür im Internet zu finden, welche für die 170 er Gabel gefertigt worden sind. Oder würden auch die Federn für die Lyrik oder so gehen?


----------



## Bierschinken88 (8. Juli 2014)

Das sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einfach nur getravelte 180mm-Castings/Federn


----------



## Sven-91 (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo ich hätte auch wohl nochmal eine frage...bin am überlegen mir das slide 150 8.0 oder das swoop 175 7.0 zu kaufen, wie sieht das mit einer Probefahrt in Bonn aus? Kann man da eine ordentliche Strecke mit fahren oder was ist da machbar?  
Außerdem würde mich interessieren wann die neuen Modelle (2015) raus kommen?


----------



## Stoertebiker (8. Juli 2014)

@siebenacht 
Danke für den Tipp ... das mit den Spacern muss ich bei mir mal kontrollieren. 
Wäre ja super wenn das echt schon das Problem lösen würde! 

@Sven-91 
Probefahren kannst du da ... allerdings nur unten in der Halle nen kleinen Rundkurs, welcher aber abgesehen von einer kleinen Welle eben und so klein ist das man nicht mal wirklich Geschwindigkeit aufbauen kann.
Hatte bevor ich meins gekauft hab auch gefragt ob man damit mal "ordentlich" fahren könnte ... da hieß es das es nur in dieser Halle möglich wäre ...
Nicht so toll ... aber um sich mal drauf zu setzen um zu schauen wie sich das Bike anfühlt und die passende Größe zu ermitteln hats gereicht.


----------



## Sven-91 (8. Juli 2014)

Hmm schade...mal schauen ob mich das bei meiner Entscheidung weiter bringt...gibt es Tendenzen das der preis zu einer bestimmten Zeit fällt?


----------



## the K. (9. Juli 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Hey the K.,
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, da haste ja ein Bike, was auch zu Deinem Fahrstil passt. Das Canyon AM war da wahrscheinlich schon längst überfordert. Ich sehe schon, muss mich mal wieder in Bad Freienwalde sehen lassen, dann zu einer gemeinsamen Swoop-Runde.
> Gruß 78


Da hab ich Sonntag die erste echte Testfahrt gemacht. Wie gesagt funxte der Umwerfer perfekt, nachdem ich auf der Nichtantriebsseite an der Kurbel nur noch den schwarzen Distanzring (sowie den roten Elastomer natürlich) habe. Ich musste einen weißen Ring rüber setzen zum Antrieb. Hat auf der ganzen Tour jedesmal runter geschalten, wie er soll - und Du kennst ja die Runde..
Jo. Und der Bock klettert echt beeindruckend. Hätte evtl. ganz gerne noch einen Gang weiter zum Klettern; aber das darf man ja gar nicht laut sagen, stellenweise flippen hier ja manche gleich aus, von wegen wer zweifach braucht, kanns doch auch gleich lassen.. jaja. Blabla..

Ich würd mich tierisch freuen, wenn Du mal wieder dabei wärst. Die aktuelle Variante ist wesentlich geiler, als die alte, die wir mal gefahren sind. Und ja, ich glaube, das AM wird wohl gar nicht so sauer sein, dass ich jetzt nen anderen Hobel hab, mit dem ich gröberen Blödsinn anstellen kann. Besonders daran, wie anders sich die Landungen jetzt anfühlen, merke ich, dass das Nerve sich hier und da schon ganz schön gequält hat. Treppen sind jetzt auch geiler. 36 oder 32 mm an der Front eben..


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (9. Juli 2014)

> @@siebenacht  Danke für den Tipp ... das mit den Spacern muss ich bei mir mal kontrollieren.
> Wäre ja super wenn das echt schon das Problem lösen würde!



Mach das mal. Ist ja fix erledigt. Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen, als Siebenacht den Tip gab, auch einfach einen weißen Ring von links rüber auf die Antriebsseite gewechselt. Seit dem ist die Schaltperformance bei mir o.k. 
(7.0er mit SLX Umwerfer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (9. Juli 2014)

Mika_A schrieb:


> Guten Abend, wollte mir demnächst wohl ein swoop 210 9.0 holen, mit 1.76 ist ja M wohl die richtige Größe, weiß einer von euch, ob die in der rahmengröße M noch wieder rein kommen, oder ob die für den Rest der Saison nicht mehr verfügbar sind, da L ja auch in den letzten Tagen wohl wieder reingekommen ist ...
> 
> Gruß
> Mika


Wir werden für 2015 das 9.0 mit der XO1 DH 7 Gang liefern dafür wird es etwas Teurer und ein 8.0 mir der neuen Boxxer und
Vivid Air mit unter 16 Kg. für unter 3000.-€  Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (9. Juli 2014)

Isch glob, ick will das 8.0er, mit neuer Boxxer und Vivid Air sehr geil, wenn dann noch die Farbe passt (schwarz natürlich), wird das NEIN-sagen wirklich schwer, Vernunft hin oder her.
Gruß 78


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (9. Juli 2014)

> 8.0 mir der neuen Boxxer und
> Vivid Air mit unter 16 Kg. für unter 3000.-€




Wie soll man so einem 8.0er nur Widerstehen ? 
Da bekomm ich ja jetzt schon zittrige Hände und werd ganz fickerich.


----------



## siebenacht (9. Juli 2014)

the K. schrieb:


> ...
> Jo. Und der Bock klettert echt beeindruckend. Hätte evtl. ganz gerne noch einen Gang weiter zum Klettern; aber das darf man ja gar nicht laut sagen, stellenweise flippen hier ja manche gleich aus, von wegen wer zweifach braucht, kanns doch auch gleich lassen.. jaja. Blabla..
> 
> Ich würd mich tierisch freuen, wenn Du mal wieder dabei wärst. Die aktuelle Variante ist wesentlich geiler, als die alte, die wir mal gefahren sind. Und ja, ich glaube, das AM wird wohl gar nicht so sauer sein, dass ich jetzt nen anderen Hobel hab, mit dem ich gröberen Blödsinn anstellen kann. Besonders daran, wie anders sich die Landungen jetzt anfühlen, merke ich, dass das Nerve sich hier und da schon ganz schön gequält hat. Treppen sind jetzt auch geiler. 36 oder 32 mm an der Front eben..


Ich habe vorne das 24er Kettenblatt gegen ein 22er getauscht und fahre hinten 9fach 11-32 mit kurzem Schaltwerk (Shimano XT-GS), passt perfekt. 

Wenn Du mit Deinem Hobel so richtig abziehst, werde ich wohl gar nicht mehr hinterherkommen. 
Ich muss endlich mal wieder Zeit für ne Tour in Bad Freienwalde finden. 

Gruß 78


----------



## Stoertebiker (9. Juli 2014)

Ab wann kann man denn etwa die Modelle erwarten, das sie auf der Internetseite inkl. Komponentenliste zu sehen sind?


----------



## ticris (9. Juli 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man denn etwa die Modelle erwarten, das sie auf der Internetseite inkl. Komponentenliste zu sehen sind?



Sicherlich recht zeitnah nach dem hier : http://www.eurobike-show.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. Juli 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man denn etwa die Modelle erwarten, das sie auf der Internetseite inkl. Komponentenliste zu sehen sind?


Hallo Stoertebiker, wir werden unsere 2015er Bikes auf der Eurobike Ende August der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren. Dann werden auch die Spezifikationen veröffentlicht. 

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## MrHo (9. Juli 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Das sind mit ziemlicher Sicherheit einfach nur getravelte 180mm-Castings/Federn



Hat das geometrietechnische Gründe oder wollte man einfach nicht, dass das Einstiegsmodell mit dem niedrigsten Preis den selben Federweg an der Front hat wie die höherpreisigen Ausstattungsvarianten? 8.0, 8.0 SE, und 9.0 haben ja alle eine 180 mm Gabel und das beim sehr wahrscheinlich komplett identen Rahmen, das heißt es gäbe doch eigentlich keinen sofort ersichtlichen Grund den Federweg "absichtlich" zu reduzieren, wenn die Federgabel an sich sowieso für 180 mm gebaut wurde.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (9. Juli 2014)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber vll. baut die Gabel höher, als die Fox der höheren Modelle, sodass man den FW getravelt hat um den gleichen Lenkwinkel zu bekommen?


----------



## ticris (9. Juli 2014)

Die teureren Swoops haben alle Fox Talas (Absenkung) Gabeln. Vielleicht sollen die 170er den Uphill etwas erleichtern.


----------



## siebenacht (9. Juli 2014)

Das Bike geht dank langer Kettenstrebe ohne Absenkung bestens bergauf. Habe zwar eine Talas drin, aber eigentlich nie gebraucht, vielleicht nur auf ganz ganz ganz langer Asphaltauffahrt, also nie.
Macht also keinen Sinn. Ist denn da wirklich eine 170er drin. Ist vielleicht nur ein Schreibfehler. Könnte ja mal einer mit einem 6er nachmessen. Im Übrigen hat meine 180er Talas auch keine wirklichen 180mm, ca. nur 175mm und davon wird nicht mal 100% genutzt, Ok bin jetzt noch keinen 2m Drop gesprungen. 
Wird aber Zeit, das RS mal eine 180er Pike oder eine 180er Lyrik mit neuer Piketechnik rausbringt. 
Hätte vor einem Jahr nicht gedacht, dass ich nun RS-Teile haben will, aber die Pike ist schon .

Gruß 78


----------



## Mika_A (10. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Wir werden für 2015 das 9.0 mit der XO1 DH 7 Gang liefern dafür wird es etwas Teurer und ein 8.0 mir der neuen Boxxer und
> Vivid Air mit unter 16 Kg. für unter 3000.-€  Gruß Bodo



Das klingt ja sehr genial, hoffe die Ausstattung beim 9.0 ändert sich sonst nicht so stark 

Da kann man ja fast nicht mehr warten 

Gruß Mika


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Juli 2014)

Mika_A schrieb:


> Das klingt ja sehr genial, hoffe die Ausstattung beim 9.0 ändert sich sonst nicht so stark
> 
> Da kann man ja fast nicht mehr warten
> 
> Gruß Mika


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Juli 2014)

Sorry so jetzt, bin noch am Nachdenken die Magura MT7 einzusetzen.


----------



## ticris (11. Juli 2014)

Was hattet ihr anderen 175er Swooper (vor allem die 8er SE) so als Zubehör im Lieferumfang? Meins ist gerade gekommen und ich bin über das Zubehör etwas überrascht. Hattet ihr auch nur eine Bremsensicherung und einen Entlüftungsblock? Etwas dürftig bei 2 Bremsen am Bike. Dazu Ein Tütchen mit 4 x Schrauben, 4 x Rahmenschutzkleber, 2 x Fox Heftchen und 1 x Anleitung Reverb & 1 x Bremse. Keinerlei Anleitungen von DTSwiss, Race Face, FSA usw.?

Gab es bei euch sonst was dazu? z.B. Reverb Entlüftungsset oder sonst was?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (11. Juli 2014)

> Hattet ihr auch nur eine Bremsensicherung und einen Entlüftungsblock? Etwas dürftig bei 2 Bremsen am Bike.



Da ich am zeitgleichen Entlüften beider Bremsen bisher scheitere, bin ich mit einem einzigen Entlüftungsblock noch immer gut ausgekommen.




> Gab es bei euch sonst was dazu? z.B. Reverb Entlüftungsset oder sonst was?


Bei meinem 7er war das Reverb Entlüftungskit dabei.

Ansonsten war das Zubehör in etwa in dem von dir beschriebenen Umfang auch bei mir dabei.
Bremssicherung waren glaube ich keine dabei bei mir.
Schert mich aber alles nicht / brauch den SchnickSchnack nicht. Was ich zur Wartung der Räder brauch, hab ich eh in der Werkstatt.

Was vermisst du denn an Zubehör / was hättest du denn gerne dabei gehabt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (11. Juli 2014)

Bei mir war auch nen Entlüftungskit für die Reverb dabei, eine Bremsensicherung und noch die Anleitungen für die Reverb und eine für die Fox-Federelemente ...
Nen Bremsenentlüftungskit habe ich leider nicht bekommen, was mich auch ein bißchen geärgert hat ... ansonsten habe ich jedoch nix vermisst.


----------



## tane (11. Juli 2014)

ticris schrieb:


> Was hattet ihr anderen 175er Swooper (vor allem die 8er SE) so als Zubehör im Lieferumfang? Meins ist gerade gekommen und ich bin über das Zubehör etwas überrascht. Hattet ihr auch nur eine Bremsensicherung und einen Entlüftungsblock? Etwas dürftig bei 2 Bremsen am Bike. Dazu Ein Tütchen mit 4 x Schrauben, 4 x Rahmenschutzkleber, 2 x Fox Heftchen und 1 x Anleitung Reverb & 1 x Bremse. Keinerlei Anleitungen von DTSwiss, Race Face, FSA usw.?
> 
> Gab es bei euch sonst was dazu? z.B. Reverb Entlüftungsset oder sonst was?



...& tretn muss ich auch selber!


----------



## ticris (11. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. Also wurde mir das Entlüftungskit für die Reverb vorenthalten. Werde ich bei Radon mal nachfragen. Vor allem vermisse ich eine 2. Bremsensicherung. Wenn man bei größeren Schraubereien oder beim Transport beide Räder rausnimmt sind die schon sehr praktisch. Simultanes entlüften habe ich auch noch nicht versucht, aber bei den Shimano One-Way könnte man es ja mal versuchen. 

Bei meinem Radon ZR und dem Strive waren immer 2 Bremsensicherungen dabei. Außerdem viele kleine Heftchen von jeder einzelnen Komponente. Liegen ja auch normalerweise den Teilen bei, selbst wenn sie OEM sind. Deshalb war ich jetzt beim Swoop etwas überrascht.

Sicherlich könnte Radon für meinen Geschmack noch etwas großzügiger beim Zubehör sein, z.B. Kettenstrebenschutz oder wie bei Canyon Dämpferpumpe, komisches Drehmomentschlüsselchen, unnötiger Reflektorensatz usw. Aber das so etwas bei Radon nicht dabei ist war mir vorher schon klar.

Naja, wird höchste Zeit das ich vom Schreibtisch weg komme und das Schätzchen von den ganzen Kabelbindern und Rahmenschützern befreien kann.


----------



## ticris (12. Juli 2014)

So, hatte jetzt viel zu viel Zeit mir das Swoop 175 genau anzuschauen. Wirklich ein schönes Teil. Von der Lackqualität bin ich angenehm überrascht. Meine doch ziehmlich pingelige Seele konnte nur minimalste Schönheitsfehlerchen finden. Das hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Die Montage scheint auch recht ordentlich durchgeführt worden zu sein. Die Bremsen laufen schleiffrei, die Schaltung schaltet anständig und nichts wackelt oder hat Spiel.

Allerdings bin ich schon auf ein paar kleinere Probleme gestoßen und hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben.

1. Umwerfer bewegt sich beim Einfedern:

Habe die Luft aus dem Dämpfer gelassen um den Hinterbau zu prüfen und dabei festgestellt, dass der Umwerfer sich ab ca. 50% Federweg anfängt zu bewegen, also der Zug gespannt wird. Für mich sieht der Zug auch recht knapp bemessen aus:





ist das bei euch auch so knapp? Der Rahmen wird bei vollem Einfedern schon ordentlich stranguliert.

Was kann ich tun? Ist mein erster Umwerfer an einem Fully. Meine Idee wäre den recht strammen Zug an der Umwerferklemmung zu lockern und zu versuchen den Umwerfer so einzustellen, dass er sich beim Einfedern nicht mehr bewegt und trotzdem anständig schaltet. Könnte das funktionieren?


2. Montage Flaschenhalter:

Eine Montage eines Flaschenhalters ist beim 8.0er Größe M mit Float X fast unmöglich. Das Problem ist, das beim Einfedern der Dämpfer ein gutes Stück nach vorne kommt und der Piggy (ganz schön fett das Ding)  mit dem Flaschenboden kollidiert. Ich habe einen Spezi Zee Cage montiert, der schon 20mm Verstellbereich bietet und selbst bei dem fehlen noch ein paar mm, die sich aber wohl noch rausfeilen lassen. Bei einem Flaschenhalter ohne Verstellbereich (z.B. Topeak Mono) ist eine Nutzung völlig unmöglich.

Was für einen Flaschenhalter habt ihr im Einsatz?

3. DT Swiss E2000 Umrüstung Tubeless:

Hat einer von euch das zufällig schon gemacht? Was für ein Felgenband ist in den Teilen drin? Das Rote? War bis jetzt zu faul selber rein zu schauen. Frage ist ob Yellow Tape & Ventil reicht oder ob es sinnvoll ist noch ein Felgenband dazu zu packen. Ich glaube von DT gibt es ein rotes Felgenband, dass normalerweise in die 2000er reingeklebt wird, bei deren Tubelesskit

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Happy Trails


----------



## Sch4f (13. Juli 2014)

Das mit der trink flaschenhalter interessiert mich auch, wurde schonmal besprochen, aber ich meine das es mehr eine Idee war.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. Juli 2014)

Den Zug unter der Kurbel magste mal verlängern, ansonsten fängt der an am Rahmen zu nagen. Bei einem Bekannten der das Slide Carbon hat, hat der Zug schon nach 5 Ausfahrten den Rahmen leicht angenagt.


----------



## stramm (14. Juli 2014)

Hi bzgl deines tubless Vorhabens, es reicht normalerweise schon 1-2 lagen Panzertape nicht ganz auf felgenbreite stramm einzukleben und Ventil samt o-Ring von innen rein, fertig und günstig.


----------



## ticris (14. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Info. Eigentlich wollte ich die günstige Lösung mit Panzertape / Yellow Tape und Ventilen nehmen, habe aber das original DT Swiss Kit sehr günstig aufgetrieben. Das rote Tape, dass beim Original in die Felge geklebt wird soll angeblich zusätzlich noch dafür sorgen, dass die Reifenwulst besser sitzt und die Reifen beim Aufpumpen auch anständig knallen. Bin gespannt was das Kit taugt. Ach ja, in meinen DT2000 ist ein Felgenband von Schwalbe.

Könnte einer der Technikcracks noch was zu meinem Umwerfer/Einfederungsproblem sagen?

Keiner von euch einen Flaschenhalter im Swoop?


----------



## Dkan (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo zum Thema Zubehör beim 8.0SE habe ich folgendes mitgeliefert bekommen:


 
und diverse Anleitungen.

Mal noch ne Frage zu dem Zeugs...weis is irwie peinlich des zu fragen...aber für was ist das gelbe und orangene Ding und das kleine rote links??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefant09 (15. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir vor ca. 2 Wochen das Swoop 175 6.0 nach Österreich liefern lassen. 
Versand und Zustellung hat alles ohne Probleme funktioniert.

Leider musste ich vor der ersten Ausfahrt schon feststellen, dass sich der Umwerfer nach ein paar Schaltvorgängen lockert und dann am Rahmen streift. 

Sieht dann so aus: (90° nach links)  




 

Nachdem ich selbst die Schrauben nachgezogen hatte (Seilzug dabei völlig ungespannt bzw. komplett entfernt) und diese auch mit (hochfesten) Schraubenkleber einklebte, wagte ich dann die erste Ausfahrt...dauerte keine 10 weitere Schaltvorgänge und der Umwerfer war wieder locker und stützte sich am Rahmen ab. Das hatte dann auch einen Riss der Kette zu Folge.

Nach absprache mit Radon lies ich das Problem in einer Fachwerkstätte beheben. Es wurden längere Schrauben verschraubt. Leider war auch diese Reperatur nicht wirklich von Erfolg, da sich der Umwerfer schon wieder Richtung Rahmen bewegt.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem?? Wenn ja, wie könnte man es am besten lösen? 


Was is eure Meinung zu der Auslegung des 3x10 Werfes auf eine 2x10 Version? Denn auch wenn der Umwerfer fest sitzt gestalltet sich die Einstellung der Schaltung als äußerst schwierig.

Danke für eure Hilfe

LG STHOE


PS: mit der selben Bestellung wurde auch ein zweites 175 6.0er mitbestellt, da gibts keine Problem mit Umwerfer etc...


----------



## Boardi05 (15. Juli 2014)

Dkan schrieb:


> Hallo zum Thema Zubehör beim 8.0SE habe ich folgendes mitgeliefert bekommen:
> Anhang anzeigen 305790
> und diverse Anleitungen.
> 
> Mal noch ne Frage zu dem Zeugs...weis is irwie peinlich des zu fragen...aber für was ist das gelbe und orangene Ding und das kleine rote links??



Den gelben Block braucht man beim Entlüften der Bremsanlage von Shimano, die orange Platte steckt man zwischen die Bremsbeläge wenn man das Rad ausbaut (nimmt also den Platz der Scheibe ein), das rote hingegen müsste von der Reverb Stealth sein, ich glaub zum einziehen der Leitung (aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher)


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (15. Juli 2014)

> as rote hingegen müsste von der Reverb Stealth sein, ich glaub zum einziehen der Leitung (aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher)



Genauso ist es.


----------



## Dkan (15. Juli 2014)

alles klar und wieder was dazu gelernt
Dankscheeeee für die Antworten


----------



## ticris (15. Juli 2014)

Dkan schrieb:


> Hallo zum Thema Zubehör beim 8.0SE habe ich folgendes mitgeliefert bekommen:
> Anhang anzeigen 305790
> und diverse Anleitungen.
> 
> Mal noch ne Frage zu dem Zeugs...weis is irwie peinlich des zu fragen...aber für was ist das gelbe und orangene Ding und das kleine rote links??



Danke für die Antwort. Weiß jemand wofür die 4 Schrauben sind?


----------



## siebenacht (15. Juli 2014)

stefant09 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe mir vor ca. 2 Wochen das Swoop 175 6.0 nach Österreich liefern lassen.
> Versand und Zustellung hat alles ohne Probleme funktioniert.
> ...


Am 3fach-Umwerfer sollte es nicht liegen. Die Umwerferproblematik war hier schon öfter ein Thema.
Zur Verbesserung der schlechten Schaltperformance hilft Dir vielleicht das Umsetzen von Spacern der Kurbelachse. Kiekste hier.
Zum Verrutschen des SLX-Umwerfers gab es hier auch schon Lösungen. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere war die Lösung andere Schrauben (mit anderen Schraubenköpfen). Musste hier mal die Suchfunktion nutzen. Das Hauptproblem beim SLX wird aber sein, dass es eigentlich ein E-Type und kein echter Low-Direct-Mount-Umwerfer ist. Der SLX hat Langlöcher zum Verschieben, dadurch wird wohl die Befestigung schwieriger. Die Sram-Low-Direct-Mount-Umwerfer haben kein Langlöcher, somit kann sich auch nichts verschieben. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass der Schaltzug unter dem Tretlager zu kurz ist und beim vollen Einfedern des Hinterbaus der Umwerfer nach unten gezogen wird. Kiek mal hier auf der Seite bei @ ticris. 

@ticris 
Zu 1.) Die Befestigung des Zugs am Rahmen lockern, Umwerferzug unter dem Tretlager etwas ziehen und eine größere Schlaufe lassen, Befestigung des Zug am Rahmen wieder festziehen. Prüfen, ob der Zug beim vollen Einschlagen des Lenkers noch genügend Platz hat. Fertig! 
Zu 2.) Ick hab auch den seitlichen Speiseeis-Flaschenhalter am Swoop 2013 und ick habe jetzt einen Monarch mit Piggy drin, das passt garade so ohne Hochschieben des Umwerfers. Anscheinend ist der Piggy am Fox fetter.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (15. Juli 2014)

Dkan schrieb:


> Hallo zum Thema Zubehör beim 8.0SE habe ich folgendes mitgeliefert bekommen:
> Anhang anzeigen 305790
> und diverse Anleitungen.
> 
> Mal noch ne Frage zu dem Zeugs...weis is irwie peinlich des zu fragen...aber für was ist das gelbe und orangene Ding und das kleine rote links??



Werden die Reverb-Entlüftungskits mittlerweile immer beigelegt?
Bei meinem 2013er Silde war das nicht dabei und so musste ich mir das neulich nachkaufen.
Fände ich gut, wenn das mittlerweile Standard wäre, gehört einfach dazu.  "Nervt" zwar etwas, dass ich und wohl auch andere deswegen nochmal extra in die Tasche greifen mussten, aber naja ...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (15. Juli 2014)

Wenn sich der Umwerfer trotz Schraubensicherung löst, könnte eventuell Fett im Gewinde die Ursache sein. Das bedeutet daß nicht nur die Schraube sondern auch das Gewindeloch frei von Fett sein muß. Also Schraube raus und Bremsenreiniger oder was auch immer reinsprühen und mit Wattestäbchen 100% reinigen. Dann klappt es auch.


----------



## stefant09 (15. Juli 2014)

Ok, erstmal danke für die Tipps und Infos.

@siebenacht 

Wenn der Umwerfer an seinem Platz ist, habe ich eine tolle Schaltperformance. Werde daher die Spacer mal so lassen wie sie sind.

Warum hatt dieser Umwerfer überhaubt an dieser Stelle ein Langloch? In meinen Augen eine komplette Fehlkonstruktion, da um diesen Punkt immer ein Moment entgegen den Anzugsmoment der Schraube wirkt und diesen lockert. Sei es beim Schalten selbst oder beim einfedern des Dämpfers (oder im wors tcase beides). In diesem Fall wäre eine normale zweite Schraube völlig ausreichend. Oder vielleicht nur ein Passstift und eine Schraube.

Aber is halt jetzt so! Werde dem Schaltzug etwas mehr Luft geben und evtl. die Schrauben nochmal wechseln. 


@filiale 

Danke für den Tipp. Nicht falsch verstehen, aber meine 7 Jährige Schwester weiß das man Schrauben und Innengewinde entfettet bevor man sie einklebt. 
Auch das der Kleber eine bestimmte Aushärtezeit hat - auch das wurde berücksichtigt.

Es ist einfach nicht ok, ein Produkt das doch 2200€ kostet, so auszuliefern, das man nach 2 mal schalten eine Schramme im Lack hat, die schlussendlich zur "Sollbruchstelle" werden könnte. Von dem Riss der Kette nach 10 Umdrehungen ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Dkan (15. Juli 2014)

wegen dem Lack vom 8.0SE hab nach 2Ausfahrten (ohne sturz) im Wald schon ein paar Kratzer am Ober und Unterrohr 
mein ich des nur oder isses net sooo toll lackiert worden!??
es lebe die Pulverbeschichtung


----------



## ticris (15. Juli 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ticris
> Zu 1.) Die Befestigung des Zugs am Rahmen lockern, Umwerferzug unter dem Tretlager etwas ziehen und eine größere Schlaufe lassen, Befestigung des Zug am Rahmen wieder festziehen. Prüfen, ob der Zug beim vollen Einschlagen des Lenkers noch genügend Platz hat. Fertig!
> Zu 2.) Ick hab auch den seitlichen Speiseeis-Flaschenhalter am Swoop 2013 und ick habe jetzt einen Monarch mit Piggy drin, das passt garade so ohne Hochschieben des Umwerfers. Anscheinend ist der Piggy am Fox fetter.
> Gruß 78



Danke. Ich glaube deine Hilfestellung ist für einen außen verlegten Zug, oder? Um die Schlaufe unter dem Tretlager größer zu machen müsste ich bei meinen innen verlegten Schaltzügen eine längere Zughülle zwischen Rahmenaustritt und Umwerferanschlag einbauen. Ob der Zug dafür lang genug ist muß ich noch testen. Auf jeden Fall habe ich keine Zugaussenhülle da. Habe Radon mal angeschrieben, mal sehen was die zu dem Problem sagen.

Als Flaschenhalter werde ich noch den
http://www.lezyne.com/product-botcg-flowcagesl.php#.U8VEjbGuNTI
testen, bevor ich an dem Spezi rumfeile. Werde berichten ob der besser zum Float X passt.


----------



## siebenacht (15. Juli 2014)

@ ticris
Stimmt ja, das Swoop 2014 hat ja innenverlegte Züge, hatte ich nicht bedacht. Dann ist es nicht so einfach.
Im Übrigen habe ich die Züge oberhalb des Tretlages umverlegt (beim Swoop 2013), weil sich der Zug somit beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus nicht längt. Damit ist der Zug viel kürzer und direkter verlegt.
Das geht ja auch nicht bei innenverlegten Zügen, die unten aus dem Unterrohr rauskommen. 
Ick weiß schon, warum ick innenverlegte Züge nich so toll finde.
Züge gehören beim Mountainbike einfach nicht unter das Unterrohr oder unter das Tretlager (meine Meinung). Da haben andere Hersteller bessere Lösungen.
Gruß 78


----------



## ticris (15. Juli 2014)

Dkan schrieb:


> wegen dem Lack vom 8.0SE hab nach 2Ausfahrten (ohne sturz) im Wald schon ein paar Kratzer am Ober und Unterrohr
> mein ich des nur oder isses net sooo toll lackiert worden!??
> es lebe die Pulverbeschichtung



Oha, das lese ich nicht gerne. Hast du richtige Lackabplatzer oder nur feinere Kratzer? Ich denke bei lackierten Rahmen muss man leider schnell mit Schönheitsfehlern leben. Gepulvert oder eloxiert ist fürs MTB sicherlich sinnvoller, aber schränkt eben die Farbauswahl deutlich ein.


----------



## Dkan (15. Juli 2014)

ticris schrieb:


> Oha, das lese ich nicht gerne. Hast du richtige Lackabplatzer oder nur feinere Kratzer? Ich denke bei lackierten Rahmen muss man leider schnell mit Schönheitsfehlern leben. Gepulvert oder eloxiert ist fürs MTB sicherlich sinnvoller, aber schränkt eben die Farbauswahl deutlich ein.



ne keine Lackplatzer sind aber schon einige Kratzer woher die genau kommen weis ich selber nicht
Bei Lieferung war alles ok also vom Transport sind se nicht...und Steinschläge hinterlassen keine solche Kratzer.
Mein Nerve AM ist Pulverbeschichtet und da sind nach 3 Jahren+Bikepark keine solche Kratzer zu sehen.
Ist echt schade...weil ich grad die Farbe und Art der Lackierung am 8.0SE echt Hammers geil find.
Naja muss ich wohl mit leben oder den ganzen Rahmen mit Schutzfolie überziehen


----------



## Sch4f (16. Juli 2014)

Mädels  ihr habt ein freerider... da kommen, Kratzer dran, meins sieht auch so aus...das geht dazu  und beim bike is mir der Lack egal. Fetzen musses.... aber ich geb euch recht am Anfang hat es mich auch gestört. Fakt is, das Ding is fürs grobe. Das lässt nach, wichtiger sind schraubverbindungen und fett in den Lager und der passende druck in den Reifen und Dämpfern


----------



## Dkan (16. Juli 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Mädels  ihr habt ein freerider...




ja da hast scho Recht....aber nach den ersten Tagen tut sowas halt doch noch a bissle weh.
Egal Morgen geht's in Schwarzwald "Swoopen" und da kommen besimmt noch n paar Kratzer dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (16. Juli 2014)

Dkan schrieb:


> ja da hast scho Recht....aber nach den ersten Tagen tut sowas halt doch noch a bissle weh.
> Egal Morgen geht's in Schwarzwald "Swoopen" und da kommen besimmt noch n paar Kratzer dazu



Stimmt  weiss ich, war bei mir ja auch so  hihi... viel spass dann, aber verswoop dich nicht


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. Juli 2014)

> wegen dem Lack vom 8.0SE hab nach 2Ausfahrten (ohne sturz) im Wald schon ein paar Kratzer am Ober und Unterrohr
> mein ich des nur oder isses net sooo toll lackiert worden!??
> es lebe die Pulverbeschichtung



Also ich hab nen Hardtail in Dormant Rot pulvern lassen. Das ist auch so ein Candy Rot wie beim SE.
Und es hat genau die erste 3 stündige Ausfahrt gedauert (Matsch, Regen, schlammige Shorts) bis das Oberrohr von den Knien total matt geschliffen war.
Ich glaube bei so Candy Tönen fällt das halt auch schneller auf. Hat mich die ersten tage auch geärgert, dann hab ich mich damit abgefunden.


Mein 7.0er Swoop hält sich vom Pulver erstaunlich gut, hat aber auch schon zahlreiche Schleifspuren und Schrammen. Ich handhabe das wie Sch4f.
Das Swoop ist nen forstwirtschaftliches Nutzgerät , da gehören Spuren der harten Arbeit und der Kämpfe im Unterholz einfach dazu.


----------



## ticris (16. Juli 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Das Swoop ist nen forstwirtschaftliches Nutzgerät , da gehören Spuren der harten Arbeit und der Kämpfe im Unterholz einfach dazu.


----------



## Dkan (16. Juli 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Das Swoop ist nen forstwirtschaftliches Nutzgerät , da gehören Spuren der harten Arbeit und der Kämpfe im Unterholz einfach dazu.


----------



## filiale (16. Juli 2014)

+1


----------



## the-lenny (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen .... 
Mein Swoop 175 8,0 SE geht morgen raus... 
Hat Jemand mal aktuelle Bilder vom Rahmen mit den innen verlegten Zügen ?
 Grüssle 
Lenny


----------



## ticris (17. Juli 2014)

Mein Umwerferzug(Hülle) ist zu kurz.

Hier kannst du dir in der 360° Ansicht die Zugverlegung gut anschauen:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-9-0_id_25146_.htm#rotate
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Zugverlegung am Swoop nicht besonders gut gelungen.


----------



## siebenacht (17. Juli 2014)

Oh, geht der Bremsschlauch echt unter dem Tretlager lang. Was ist denn für ein Quatsch. Schon die am Unterrohr seitliche Verlegung des Bremsschlauches ist nicht gerade sinnvoll, aber unter dem Tretlager ist ja richtig schei.... Da reicht ja ein ungünstiger Steinkontakt und schon ist die Hinterradbremse ohne Funktion. Warum hat Radon dies von 2013 zu 2014 geändert?
Gruß 78


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2014)

Bei der Zugverlegung tut sich Radon schon immer recht schwer. Aber es heißt in 2015 soll es besser werden. Gut, hatte man auch schon für 2014 vorausgesagt und auf der Messe Besserung versprochen, war aber nix, es bleibt somit spannend und wir drücken die Daumen.

Auf der anderen Seite macht das schlichte und einfache "Zugverlegungsdesign" ohne Schnickschnack das Bike auch wieder preislich attraktiver. Beides geht eben nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (17. Juli 2014)

Naja, diese einfachen Kabelhalterungen mit Kabelbindern sind schon recht einfach und wirken schon etwas billig. Canyon bekommt das mit geschraubten Kabelhalterungen (Satelliten), U-Clips und Gummischützern an den Kabelzügen schon etwas eleganter hin und spielt preislich in der gleichen Liga wie Radon.

Bin gespannt was 2015 für ein revolutionäres Kabelmanagement von Radon kommt.


----------



## the-lenny (17. Juli 2014)

Ich lass mich mal überraschen, 
in erster Linie muß es punktionieren !
Wie sei Ihr mit der Einstellung der Federelemente zurecht gekommen ?


----------



## ticris (17. Juli 2014)

@the-lenny:
könntest du mir einen kurze Rückmeldung geben wenn deins eingetrudelt ist, ob bei dir ein Reverb Entlüftungsset dabei war?

Schau mal bei Fox vorbei

http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=43
http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=67

da gibt es für beide eine minimale Anleitung auf Englisch. Damit bekommt man erst mal das nötigste erklärt.
Bin überrascht, dass die 2014er Talas viel mehr PSI möchte als die 2011er.


----------



## the-lenny (17. Juli 2014)

@ ticris , klar mach ich sobald es da ist.
Und danke für die Link's ....
 Ich bin echt sehr gespannt und freu mich wie ein Schneekönig.......( Männer sind eben nur große Jungs )


----------



## Riderman (18. Juli 2014)

ticris schrieb:


> @the-lenny:
> könntest du mir einen kurze Rückmeldung geben wenn deins eingetrudelt ist, ob bei dir ein Reverb Entlüftungsset dabei war?
> 
> .


   war bei meinem 8.0  dabei


----------



## Riderman (18. Juli 2014)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Mädels  ihr habt ein freerider... da kommen, Kratzer dran, meins sieht auch so aus...das geht dazu  und beim bike is mir der Lack egal. Fetzen musses.... aber ich geb euch recht am Anfang hat es mich auch gestört. Fakt is, das Ding is fürs grobe. Das lässt nach, wichtiger sind schraubverbindungen und fett in den Lager und der passende druck in den Reifen und Dämpfern


 
war bei mir auch so..... nach 2 Ausfahrten im Schwarzwald  ging es für 1 Woche nach Finale...... entsprechend auch der LAck jetzt.... ABER:  die XT Bremse hält was sie verspricht, hingegen zu Avid & Co....  also daher lieber Bremse  TOP statt Lack.   und der Rest ist einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dkan (18. Juli 2014)

the-lenny schrieb:


> Wie sei Ihr mit der Einstellung der Federelemente zurecht gekommen ?



Sehr gut!
bissle daheim rumgespielt was macht der Hebel...was verändert sich wenn ich des so stell usw
gestern war ich um Bad Liebenzell ne Tour fahren und da war alles dabei von Asphalt Aufstiegen,über flowige mit Wurzelen bestückten passagen bis hin zu verblockte DH's mit Absätzen,Steinen und noch mehr Wurzeln um das Fahrwerk optimal einzustellen.Hab mir natürlich ne Dämpfer Pumpe mit eingepackt

kurz gesagt einfach mal dran rumspielen und schauen was sich wie verändert


----------



## the-lenny (18. Juli 2014)

Also........
Mein Swoop hab ich heute kurzer Hand in KA abgeholt denn geliefert hätten sie erst am Dienstag.
Der Karton war ohne Beschädigung und ich könnte auch keinerlei Lackschäden feststellen .
Ein Reverb Entlüftungsset konnte ich ebenfalls nicht finden, aber Pedale sind dabei sowie sämtliche Bedienungsanleitungen


----------



## the-lenny (18. Juli 2014)

Soviel kann ich aber schon mal sagen optisch ein echt geiles Teil....
Und jetzt ne erste kleine abendliche Runde.....


----------



## Dkan (18. Juli 2014)

the-lenny schrieb:


> Ein Reverb Entlüftungsset konnte ich ebenfalls nicht finden, aber Pedale sind dabei



ui bin ich der einzigste bei dem ein Entlüftungskid dabei war!?...da hab ich aber Glück gehabt wa
Pedale waren bei mir au dabei....aber was für welche ..die kann ma ja an so ein geiles Bike net dranschrauben...


----------



## sgclimber (18. Juli 2014)

Bei meinem Slide 150 10.0 war das Reverb Entlüftungskit auch dabei...


----------



## duc-748S (18. Juli 2014)

Bei meinem 9.0 leider nicht, musste ich dann neulich nachkaufen ...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## filiale (19. Juli 2014)

Dkan schrieb:


> ui bin ich der einzigste bei dem ein Entlüftungskid dabei war!?...da hab ich aber Glück gehabt wa
> Pedale waren bei mir au dabei....aber was für welche ..die kann ma ja an so ein geiles Bike net dranschrauben...



Die Pedale sind Probefahrt Pedale. Es kann ja sein daß Du das Rad nur kurz testest und wieder zurückschicken willst. Also bitte erst denken bevor geschossen wird


----------



## Dkan (19. Juli 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Also bitte erst denken bevor geschossen wird



wollte nicht schiesen!
dachte es sei klar das des nur n Joke war
Immerhin waren Pedale dabei... bei meim Canyon damals waren gar keine dabei und musste erstmal zum Bikedealer latschen und welche kaufen...wenn ich jetzt keine gehabt hätte...hätte ich dank Radon diemal zum Bikedealer fahren können
Alles gut und die Probefahrt Pedale sind nun am Bike von meiner Tochter dran


----------



## Stoertebiker (20. Juli 2014)

Tach zusammen!
Ich habe heut bei meinem Swoop 175 8.0 ne Macke unter dem Tretlager und der Schweißnaht daran bemerkt. Beim fühlen spurt man schon eine minimale einkerbung.
Ist er Schaltzug wohl zu kurz oder ist das durch das Schlagrn und Scheuern bei der Fahtt nicht zu vermeiden?


----------



## filiale (20. Juli 2014)

schaltzug zu kurz.kommt vor.mußte verlängern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (21. Juli 2014)

Oder Schaltzug anders verlegen, z.B. über dem Tretlager.
Gruß 78


----------



## EVHD (21. Juli 2014)

Moin,
Ich habe mir nun vorgenommen mein Swoop auf 1x11 umzurüsten. Wenn ich die Sram X1 Kurbel montieren will brauche ich ein neues Innenlager, wäre das dass richtige?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/truvativ-gxp-team-innenlager-bsa-83mm-162047/wg_id-393


----------



## siebenacht (21. Juli 2014)

Warum brauchst Du ein neues Innenlager? Ist doch ein 7er Swoop 2014, da müsste doch ein Faceface-Innenlager verbaut sein, oder? Das sollte kompatibel sein. Ansonsten brauchst Du ein 68/73er BSA-Innenlager.
Gruß 78


----------



## Stoertebiker (21. Juli 2014)

was glaubst du was der Umbau insgesamt etwa kosten wird?


----------



## EVHD (21. Juli 2014)

Werde ne Kombi aus X1 und X01 verbauen, schätze so um die 600€. Ich spiele halt mit dem Gedanken die Race Face Krubel auf ein Kettenblatt umzurüsten.
Kann ich die Sram Kurbel mit Race Face Innenlager nutzen?


----------



## siebenacht (22. Juli 2014)

Sollte kompatibel sein.


----------



## MrHo (22. Juli 2014)

Hat schon jemand versucht beim Swoop 175 6.0 die hintere der FORMULA RX Scheiben auf 203 mm hochzurüsten? Versuche es gerade mit dem Postmount Adapter vom Vorderrad aber das passt irgendwie nicht, und mein Händler meint es gäbe da nix spezifisches fürs HInterrad...

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## EVHD (22. Juli 2014)

Hast du ein PM7 Adapter gekauft?


----------



## MrHo (22. Juli 2014)

Nein, der am Vorderrad verbaute ist ein PM6 Adapter - ich bekomme ihn zwar in die Bohrungen am Hinterbau aber der Bremssattel bremst dann nicht auf der gesamte Fläche der Scheibe. Brauche ich den PM7? Hast du das schon gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (22. Juli 2014)

Besitze das Swoop 7.0 und habe einen PM7 verbaut.


----------



## MrHo (22. Juli 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> Besitze das Swoop 7.0 und habe einen PM7 verbaut.



Da sich der Rahmen und damit die Bremsaufnahme bei unseren beiden Rädern eigtl nicht unterscheiden dürfte habe ich jetzt auch mal einen PM7 geordert für die 203er Scheibe hinten. Danke für deine rasche und unkomplizierte Hilfe


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. Juli 2014)

MrHo schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand versucht beim Swoop 175 6.0 die hintere der FORMULA RX Scheiben auf 203 mm hochzurüsten? Versuche es gerade mit dem Postmount Adapter vom Vorderrad aber das passt irgendwie nicht, und mein Händler meint es gäbe da nix spezifisches fürs HInterrad...
> 
> Kann mir da jemand helfen?


Bei Formula würde ich dir eine 200mm Scheibe empfehlen und einen +20mm Adapter.PM7" ist ok. Gruß Bodo


----------



## duc-748S (23. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bei Formula würde ich dir eine 200mm Scheibe empfehlen und einen +20mm Adapter.PM7" ist ok. Gruß Bodo



Darf man fragen wieso du 200mm empfiehlst und nicht 203mm?


----------



## BODOPROBST (25. Juli 2014)

duc-748S schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wieso du 200mm empfiehlst und nicht 203mm?


Weil die Hersteller sich bis auf Shimano vor ein paar Jahren schon auf darauf geeinigt hatten also 140-160-180- 200 vorher
z. B. 6" 160 oder 165 7" 180 oder 185 8" 200 oder 203 also völliger Unsinn. Von einigen Herstellern kosten 203 Scheiben
mittlerweile OEM das doppelte weil sie nur noch in kleinen Mengen für den Aftermarkt Hergestellt werden .


----------



## LaughingBuddha (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute,
Ich fahre ein Swoop 190 7.0 (seit circa 4 Monaten) und habe ein knarzen im Steuersatz festgestellt.
Als ich den Vorbau abgenommen habe, hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen: Der Ring der die Gabel in der Mitte halten soll ist aus Plastik. Und natürlich gebrochen... Werde heute mal bei Radon anrufen und schauen was sich da machen lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (25. Juli 2014)

wie zufrieden bist du sonst so mit dem 190 7.0?
mein Bruder wollte sich vielleicht auch eins holen ...
hat es irgendwelche auffälligen stärken oder Schwächen, abgesehen vom steuersatz?


----------



## LaughingBuddha (25. Juli 2014)

Mir ist in den vier Monaten wo ich es habe, bis auf den Steuersatz, nichts negatives aufgefallen.
Es ist auch mein erstes Bike mit 180mm Federweg und ich muss sagen das Fahrwerk harmoniert super (trotz vieler Kritiken gegen die Domain). Die Zee Komponenten sind der Hammer, ebenso die Laufräder. Der Rahmen ist 1A und es macht einfach Spaß damit im harten Gelände unterwegs zu sein!
Allerdings ist bei dem Rad gar nix mehr mit Berg hoch fahren


----------



## duc-748S (25. Juli 2014)

WODAN schrieb:


> http://cgi6.ebay.de/aw-cgi/eBayISAP...d=nicolaidh&include=0&since=-1&sort=2&rows=25



Ich bedanke mich für die ausführliche Erklärung 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## siebenacht (25. Juli 2014)

Habe jetzt ein kleines Sorgenkind am Swoop 2013 (Baugleich mit 2014): das Tretlager der Race Face SixC-Kurbel, ein Race Face X-Type Team DH Innenlager.
Hatte nach einem Jahr ein leichtes Spiel an der Kurbel festgestellt. Man konnte die Kurbel im Lager minimal nach oben und unten bewegen. OK, dachte ich, wird wohl das Innenlager hin sein, also ausgetauscht. Nach dem Austausch war auch kein Spiel mehr, nun nach ca. einem Monat das gleiche Spiel und anscheinend tritt auch ein minimaler Fettfilm aus dem Tretlager. Eigentlich soll das Race Face Lager ja sehr robust sein.
Meine Vermutung ist, dass das Tretlagergehäuse unter dem Toleranzbereich (72,25 bis 73,25mm) der Kurbel liegt und somit die Kurbel mit dem harten Endanschlag nicht richtig fest mit dem Tretlager verspannt ist. Bei einer ganz groben Messung mit eingebautem Innenlager könnte in der Tat das Tretlagergehäuse ca. nur 72mm haben, 73mm wäre ja eigentlich die Norm. Genau messen kann man das ja nur mit ausgebauten Lagern. In der Beschreibung zum Innenlager steht, man kann dies mit Distanzscheiben ausgleichen. Ich würde jetzt einfach einen weißen Kettenlinienspacer (1mm) mehr auf Achse der Kurbel als zusätzliche Distanzscheibe schieben, dann müsste die Kurbelachse ausreichend mit dem Innenlager verspannt sein, oder? Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit oder besteht ein anderes Problem?
Hatte bisher nur Shimanokurbeln, kennt sich jemand mit den Race Face Kurbeln/Innenlagern aus oder kennt jemand das Problem und die Lösung?

Gruß 78


----------



## Dkan (25. Juli 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> Ich habe heut bei meinem Swoop 175 8.0 ne Macke unter dem Tretlager und der Schweißnaht daran bemerkt. Beim fühlen spurt man schon eine minimale einkerbung.
> Ist er Schaltzug wohl zu kurz oder ist das durch das Schlagrn und Scheuern bei der Fahtt nicht zu vermeiden?
> Anhang anzeigen 306818



Hab das gleiche Problem...ok kann vorkommen aber mal Ehrlich bei einem so geilen Bike in dieser Preisklasse sollte sowas wie ein zu kurzer Schaltzug/Schalzughülle eiglich nich vorkommen....oder!?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. Juli 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Bei einer ganz groben Messung mit eingebautem Innenlager könnte in der Tat das Tretlagergehäuse ca. nur 72mm haben, 73mm wäre ja eigentlich die Norm.



Sollte deine Kurbel an zu geringer Einbaubreite der dazwischen befindlichen Bauteile bzw. zu geringer Tretlagergehäusebreite kranken, hast du im Grunde 2 Möglichkeiten (wenn das 2013er Swoop ne ganz normale BSA 73mm bottombracketshell hat, setze ich mal voraus)



1. wie von dir beschrieben einfach nen Spacer mehr auf die Kurbelwelle.
2. Wie z.B. bei den Shimano GXP Lager einen Tretlager-Spacer (mit passendem Differenzmaß, also grob 1mm nach deinen Näherungsmessungen) zwischen Lagerschale und Tretlagergehäuse setzen. Gibt´s in Alu und in Kunststoff.





Gibt es in unterschiedlichen Dicken z.B. hier und auch anderswo:
http://www.tuning-bikes.de/KCNC-Innenlager-Spacer-1-mm-15-mm-2-mm-25-mm-3-mm-m-BSA-Schwarz

Dünner hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht gefunden.


----------



## Foxi1988 (26. Juli 2014)

Servus!
Überlege mir das Radon Swoop 175 8.0 SE zu bestellen?
Was sind eure Erfahrungen zu diesem Bike?
Gibts auch negative Erfahrungen?

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Stoertebiker (26. Juli 2014)

Ich kann dir jetzt leider nur was zum 8.0 sagen.
Is ja ziemlich dasselbe nur mit XT statt X9.
wobei ich im nachhinein auch lieber XT gehabt hätte. 
Shimano scheint mir doch etwas zuverlässiger zu sein als Sram.
Ansonsten ist das Fahrwerk bei mir ein Traum.
Und du hast ja das selbe nur noch zusätzlich mit der Kashima-Beschichtung. Sprich mit Schaltkomponenten und Fahrwerk kannste an sich eigentlich nix falsch machen.
Die Geo des Rahmens is auch super. Sowohl Up- als auch Downhill geht das Bike richtig voran.
Die einzigen Bedenken die man bei Radon wohl leider haben muss würde ich bei der Endmontage haben.
Bei mir war zum Beispiel ne Zughülle zu kurz ... man hat aber schon oft hier von nicht ausreichend angezogenen Schrauben und ähnlichem gelesen.
Da würde och vor der ersten Probefahrt auf jeden Fall alles gründlich prüfen. 
Außerdem scheint der rote Lack beim SE relativ empfindlich zu sein ... andererseits isses nen Bike fürs grobe und Gebrauchsspuren gehören da nunmal auch dran mit der Zeit.
Alles in allem kannste besonders bei dem aktuellen Preis jedoch nix verkehrt machen denke ich.


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Juli 2014)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Ich fahre ein Swoop 190 7.0 (seit circa 4 Monaten) und habe ein knarzen im Steuersatz festgestellt.
> Als ich den Vorbau abgenommen habe, hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen: Der Ring der die Gabel in der Mitte halten soll ist aus Plastik. Und natürlich gebrochen... Werde heute mal bei Radon anrufen und schauen was sich da machen lässt.
> Anhang anzeigen 308016


Hi Leute dieses vermeintliche Billigteil bei den ihr uns da Ertappt habt kann ich Weglassen indem ich keinen Acros Steuersatz
mehr Verbaue sondern weder FSA reinmache wollt ihr das. Gruß Bodo


----------



## LaughingBuddha (26. Juli 2014)

Also ich hatte bei meinem alten rad einen fsa Steuersatz und der hat in 5 jahren keinen Ton von sich gegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (26. Juli 2014)

Hey,

Habe das swoop 175 8.0 se gekauft! Das Teil ist der Hammer, die Komponenten sprechen ja für sich selber! Ich habe allerdings einiges gewechselt um zum einen das Gewicht (14,96 o.pedale) zu verringern und weil ich nicht ganz zufrieden mit den verbauten Teilen war! Das einzige das ich nicht gut finde ist der angesprochene Lack! Die Farbe an sich ist der Burner! Aber doch ziemlich schlecht lackiert! Aber wie schon vorher gesagt, ein bike fürs grobe!


----------



## haekel72 (26. Juli 2014)

Na dann erzähl mal was Du verändert hast um Gewicht zu sparen!


----------



## Ghosty82 (26. Juli 2014)

Race face gegen xt Kurbel getauscht, sicx lenker und sattelstütze, race face Sattel, Umbau auf 1-Fach mit 30 er Blatt, kettenführung raus, umwerfer raus, Schalthebel weg, kürzerer race face Vorbau, griffe crank Brothers, schraubentausch gegen alu, schaltwerk von xt auf zee ( allerdings nur wegen der Länge), Magnesium Pedals von Superstars, tune Würger, Kette gekürzt. Das war's bis jetzt!


----------



## Foxi1988 (26. Juli 2014)

Ja bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich das swoop 8.0 se bestelle oder auf die 2015er modelle warte.
Das neue 175 Swoop expert mit 27,5 vorne und 26 hinten klingt auch sehr interessant.


----------



## tane (26. Juli 2014)

ticris schrieb:


>





ticris schrieb:


>


1AAA!


----------



## toni99 (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mich mal speziell an die Swoop 8.0 se Fahrer richten und nach ihren erfahrungen fragen.
Im moment gibt es ja das Bike für 2500€. Ursprünglich wollte ich mir diese Saison das Canyon Strive besorgen, das leider schon ausverkauft ist.
Das Strive konnte ich schon probefahren und auch ein Radon Slide.
Ist das Canyon Strive eher mit dem Slide oder doch mit dem Swoop vergleichbar. Ich bin so gut wie nie mit dem Lift unterwegs und hätte schon gerne etwas womit das Raufklettern recht angenehrm (muss nicht schnell sein, aber halt auch keine Qual; Strive z.b. Hat mir zum rauffahren super gepasst)

Vielen dank schon mal für die Antworten.

p.s.: oder würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen (da die Saison doch schon fortgeschritten ist) auf nächstes jahr zu warten?


----------



## tane (26. Juli 2014)

klettert von allen meinen bikes (nerve am 2009, slide ed 2012, am-ht mit 140 talas) am besten
imho kannst nixx falsch machen (selbst wennst nur die komponenten abmontierst & den rahmen wegschmeisst ;-) )


----------



## toni99 (26. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Schnelle Antwort, hatest bis jetzt irgendwelche probleme mit dem Bike ?
hab gelesen dass es da was mit dem Lack auf sich hat??


----------



## Dkan (27. Juli 2014)

Moin!
Bin nun seit ca. 2 Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines 8.0SE und bin bis auf 2 Sachen super Glücklich mit Meiner Entscheidung.Es ist mein erstes Bike dieser Kategorie,bin bis jetzt nur AM Bikes gefahren und wollte nun eins für gröberes Gelände
Das Fahrwerk is der Hammer und die Schaltung ein Traum
muss zugeben was die Klettereigenschaften angeht war ich am Anfang erst skeptisch aber nach ein paar Touren (in der Homezone)mit bis zu 1200Hm bin echt positive überrascht denn Dank Übersetzung und Geo kann mann durchaus sehr gut Uphills meistern.Erst bei Anstiegen die über 20% gehen muss die Gabel abgesenkt werden bis dahin bleibt das VR da wo es hingehört
Überraschend war das für mich weil ich bei meim Nerve AM (2009) Teilweise schon früher die Gabel abgesenkt hatte.
Die XT Bremse fahre ich zum 1. mal und muss sagen "das Teil beist ordentlich!" 

Die 2 Sachen die nicht soooo toll sind:
Die Schaltzughülle vom Umwerfer ist bei meim auch zu kurz und muss verlängert werden da se am Rahmen unter m Tretlager scheuert
und so geil die Farbe vom 8.0SE auch ist (und die sieht im Gegensatz zu den Online Bildern in real noch viiiiieeeeeeeel geiler aus),ist die Quali der Lackierung nicht so dolle,denn ich hatte nach der 1. Ausfahrt schon Kratzer vom streifen von Gebüsch Ästchen am Ober und Unterrohr......ABER wie hier auch schon hin und wieder zu diesem Thema erwähnt wurde=es ist ein Bike für's Grobe da gehören Gebrauchsspuren einfach dazu und nach den ersten paar Kratzern ärgerst dich auch deswegen nemme

Mein Fazit:
das 8.oSE ist durchaus Touren und Uphill geeignet und mit schluckfreudigem Fahrwerk einfach ein geiles Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ticris (27. Juli 2014)

Bin von meinem SE auch schwer begeistert, soweit ich das jetzt schon beurteilen kann. Im Vergleich zum Strive (2011er) klettert es deutlich besser. Der Float X auf Climbe und man hat fast Hardtail-Feeling im Poppes, es fehlen nur die harten Schläge wenn es rumplig wird. Echt klasse was Bodo da erschaffen hat.

Der Lack ist wirklich recht empfindlich, aber das liegt wohl in der Natur der Sache und dazu muss ich nochmal:

Zitat von MiWisBastelbude: ↑
Das Swoop ist nen forstwirtschaftliches Nutzgerät , da gehören Spuren der harten Arbeit und der Kämpfe im Unterholz einfach dazu. (einfach zu gut formuliert)

Bei mir war auch der Umwerferzug deutlich zu kurz. Hatte Ghost-Shifting. Habe den Zug um 20 mm verlängert. Ging gerade so ohne einen neuen Zug zu verwenden. Radon hatte mir angeboten die Reparaturkosten bis 30 € zu übernehmen. Haben uns auf kleinen Einkaufsgutschein geeinigt.

Das Enttlüftungskit für die Reverb, das bei mir gefehlt hatte, wurde mir nachgeschickt.

Bis jetzt kann ich mich über den Service von Radon absolut nicht beschweren.


----------



## tane (27. Juli 2014)

ausser lächerlichen "problemchen":
umwerferzughülle zu kurz - scheuert (aber kein ghostshiftig) & hintere schaltzughülle zu lang: mach ich die nexten tage
züge drücken beim tragen im gnack (bremsschlauch schon übers tretlager verlegt), fürn reverbschlauch fällt mir nix ein, der ghört nach rechts..
nicht schwarz eloxiert
gibts nix zu meckern!
daß hochglanzlack leichter verkratzt hat nix mit "schlechter lackquali" zu tun: schabt dochmal an eurem auto mit einem ast entlang...
(a ja, wenn wir schon bein bemeckern von lächerlichkeiten sind: die gewindehülsen am oberrohr...)


----------



## Ghosty82 (27. Juli 2014)

Der Lack selber ist in Ordnung! Aber die Übergänge von Rot in Schwarz und umgekehrt habe ich schon deutlich qualitativer erlebt!


----------



## toni99 (27. Juli 2014)

Hey Danke!

Dann wirds wohl ein Radon! wenns mal jemanden freut in der Salzburger Gegend sein Bike aus zu führen bin ich ab bald für alle Schandtaten zu haben


----------



## toni99 (27. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist mir noch was aufgefallen, mit meiner Schrittlänge liege ich zimlich zwischen zwei radgrößen, würdet ihr eher zur größeren oder zur kleineren Version beim Swoop dentieren?

cheers toni


----------



## haekel72 (27. Juli 2014)

Zum Sportlichen Fahren (Ballern und so^^) würde ich zum kleineren Rahmen greifen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (27. Juli 2014)

Auf jeden Fall das kleinere!;-)


----------



## toni99 (27. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß langsam werde ich lästig aber wenns ans bestellen geht frag ich sicherheitshalber noch mal nach, ich bin 185cm groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von ca 85cm. was würde ihr mir empfehlen eher 20 oder 18 zoll, Bzw. was habt ihr bei welcher körpergröße und schrittlänge

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Foxi1988 (27. Juli 2014)

1.85 m ist grenzwertig. ich fahr mit 1.88 immer 20 also L. Würds davon abhängig machen ob bikepark orientiert (eher m) oder tourenorientiert (eher l).


----------



## Stoertebiker (27. Juli 2014)

Also ich bin 1,80 groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 82 cm ...
ich bin alle drei Größen mal probegefahren und bei mir war es klar M ... mit meinen Maßen fühlte es sich aber schon so an das L gegangen wäre wenn ich viel Touren fahren  wollte  ... S wäre mir jedoch auch für Park zu klein gewesen.
für dich würde ich somit schon L nehmen.


----------



## MrHo (27. Juli 2014)

Also ich fahre mit 186 ein L und fühle mich nicht unterdimensioniert für das Bike ;-)

Ganz allgemein möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch einmal festhalten, dass ich mit dem Rad extremst zufrieden bin - die Geometrie ist stimmig, die Parts für den Preis unschlagbar und man kommt sowohl bergab als auch bergauf lange nicht an die Grenzen des Möglichen.

Einzig die Montagequalität war echt nicht sauber: Die Speichen beim Laufrad hatten viel zu wenig Spannung, eine Speiche ist daher gleich nach wenigen Metern aus der Felge rausgerutscht, also der Nippel hat sich rausgedreht. Hab dann das Laufrad komplett selbst neu eingespeicht und jetzt passt alles.
Weiters ist bei der Verlegung des Schaltzugs ein Befestigungspunkt ausgelassen worden und daher hat sich das Schaltseil das zum Hinterbau führt verschoben und einmal hat sich dieses im Pedal verfangen (da habe ich es erst bemerkt)
Und am Gelenk wo der Dämpfer mit dem Hinterbau verbunden ist waren zwei Schrauben auch fast gar nicht angezogen, daher hatte der Hinterbau von Anfang an deutliches Spiel.

Das Rad ist im Einsatz ein absoluter Traum, aber wenn man die Montage so schlecht macht, dann soll man doch bitte!!! das Bike einfach komplett in Einzelteilen verschicken und jeder soll es sich selbst zusammenbauen. Wäre für den Preis und die gebotene Leistung dennoch weiterhin ein Spitzenbike.


----------



## ticris (28. Juli 2014)

Bei 1,80 zu 84 habe ich auch ein M.

Vielleicht hilft den Überlegern das weiter:


----------



## tane (28. Juli 2014)

wer sich ein rad dieser federwerkskategorie anschaffen will & jetzt (€2500!!!) nicht zuschlägt dem ist sowieso nicht zu helfen...


----------



## haekel72 (28. Juli 2014)

Bin 1,80 und 83 Schrittlänge, habe das 20er genommen, mein nächstes wird ein 18er! Passt zwar aber das 18er (getestet) wirkt verspielter und Handlicher. Bei 1,86m auf jedenfall das L, meine Meinung!


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Juli 2014)

Das Swoop erhält für 2015 eine optische Verjüngungskur und die Ausstattungen wurden von Bodo Probst komplett neu spezifiziert. Bodo selbst macht keinen Hehl daraus, dass das Swoop schon immer sein Lieblingskind war und ist. Das Swoop punktete in allen Testen und holte so manchen Gesamtsieg. Das Erfolgskonzept: Ein super steifer, Bikepark freigegebener Allmontainrahmen, schnörkellos, leicht uns ultrastabil. Eine Waffe bergab und bergauf. Denn alle Tester, Teamfahrer und ihr auf den Events habt uns bescheinigt: nirgendwo gibt es ein Bike, mit dem man mit 175mm noch so relaxed den Berg hochkommt. Einfach ein geniales Konzept mit einem PL Verhältnis, das nicht zu schlagen ist. Vergleicht selber:
SWOOP 6.0 Lyrik, Monarch Debon AIR, XT, Raceface Turbine 2fach 22/36, DT E1900 Spline Hans Dampf 2.35, Ergon Griffe 1999,-
SWOOP 7.0 26"/650B FOX 36, FOX Float, Reverb Stealth, XT, Raceface Turbine 22/36, DT E1900 2499,-
SWOOP 7.0 26"/26"  gleiche Ausstattung 2499,-
SWOOP 9.0 FOX Kashima, Stealth, XO, SRAM Guide 180/180, E13 TRS double, E13 TRS AL26 Laufräder 2999,-

P.S.: Die Kurbel auf dem 7.0 Musterbike wird in Rahmenfarbe geliefert!


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. Juli 2014)

Ist die Fox Float beim 7.0 Swoop absenkbar auf 140 mm?
Float Gabeln sind normal nicht absenkbar oder?

Fände ich schade wenn man beim neuen Swoop die Gabel nicht absenken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (28. Juli 2014)

Geiles Bikes mit sehr gelungener Farbkombi.
Gruß 78


----------



## siebenacht (28. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hi Leute dieses vermeintliche Billigteil bei den ihr uns da Ertappt habt kann ich Weglassen indem ich keinen Acros Steuersatz
> mehr Verbaue sondern weder FSA reinmache wollt ihr das. Gruß Bodo


Bitte nicht, zumindest nicht mit diesem hohen konischen Spacer. Acros Steuersätze sollten doch eigentlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein.
Gruß 78


----------



## enno112 (28. Juli 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Geiles Bikes mit sehr gelungener Farbkombi.
> Gruß 78


Finde ich auch, schlichte sportliche Eleganz
Aber warten wir mal ab was der Design-Chef hier im Forum dazu sagt


----------



## siebenacht (28. Juli 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Sollte deine Kurbel an zu geringer Einbaubreite der dazwischen befindlichen Bauteile bzw. zu geringer Tretlagergehäusebreite kranken, hast du im Grunde 2 Möglichkeiten (wenn das 2013er Swoop ne ganz normale BSA 73mm bottombracketshell hat, setze ich mal voraus)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke @ MiWisBastelbude!
Bin auf die gleiche Idee gekommen. Von Shimano gibt es auch weitere Innenlagerspacer mit 0,7 und 1,8mm. Habe mir erstmal den 0,7mm besorgt. Bin aber nicht zum Ausbau der Kurbel und der linken Lagerschale gekommen, um mal richtig nachmessen zu können. Ich denke aber mit so einem Spacer oder einem dickeren (1mm) dürfte das Problem behebbar sein.
Gruß 78


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Juli 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Ist die Fox Float beim 7.0 Swoop absenkbar auf 140 mm?
> Float Gabeln sind normal nicht absenkbar oder?
> 
> Fände ich schade wenn man beim neuen Swoop die Gabel nicht absenken kann.


Das 9.o hat eine Talas also absenkbar weil hier Stark auch das Segment Tour stärker berücksichtigt wurde beim 7.0 Talas ist aber beim Swoop  auch beim Klettern kein Nachteil , zudem das 7.0 etwas mehr in Richtung Freeride geht und das 9.0 beides
können soll. Gruß Bodo


----------



## haekel72 (28. Juli 2014)

Hihi, da bin ich Froh das mein 2013 8.0 die Talas noch hat^^,
P.S.: Tolles Swoop Bodo!


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. Juli 2014)

Hätte das 7.0 auch gern mit Talas gesehen aber dann kommt das neue 7.0 leider nicht in Frage.

Matthias


----------



## ticris (28. Juli 2014)

haben die 2015er Swoops eine 150er Reverb?


----------



## proschinger (28. Juli 2014)

Habe eigentlich gehofft dass es 2015 ein 650B Swoop mit Rock Shox Fahrwerk geben wird.. war wohl nix
Bin daher immer noch am überlegen mir das SE zu holen bei dem Preis.
Wichtig ist mir ein steiler Sitzwinkel, der ja eig gegeben ist. Was mich allerdings bissl zweifeln lässt ist der Knick im Sitzrohr. Kann es sein dass man bei ganz ausgefahrener Sattelstütze etwas von hinten tritt? Ich bin 189 groß und habe diesbezüglich eher schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wäre nett wenn jemand mit ähnlichen Maßen berichten könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (29. Juli 2014)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das Swoop 175 9.0 noch weiter runtergesetzt wird, natürlich nur Spekulation.
Wie seht ihr das 9er im Vergleich zum 8.0 SE? 800 gramm leichter ists schon mal...
Lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach der teurere Preis im Vgl zum 8.0 SE?

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Stotzi (29. Juli 2014)

ich würde mein 2014er 6.0 Swoop gerne mit den blauen 2015er decals verschönern. @radon: wäre es möglich, ein solchs decal-kit z erstehen?


----------



## Ghosty82 (29. Juli 2014)

@foxi, ich bin jetzt bei 13,54 kg mittlerweile und bin frohen Mutes, es sinnvoll unter 13,5 zu bekommen! Also das 8.0 se! Ein paar posts vorher hab ich Bissl was beschrieben!


----------



## toni99 (29. Juli 2014)

Hey!

Hab jetzt zugeschlagen beim 8.0 SE und bin schon ganz gespannt!
Beim Surfen über die Radon Seite hab ich so einen Versandkarton für 15 Euro gesehen.
Hätte ich den dazubestellen sollen oder was ist der Unterschied zum normal Versand???


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Juli 2014)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> @foxi, ich bin jetzt bei 13,54 kg mittlerweile und bin frohen Mutes, es sinnvoll unter 13,5 zu bekommen! Also das 8.0 se! Ein paar posts vorher hab ich Bissl was beschrieben!


Ich Teste grad die neue Formula 35 - 180mm 650B 1860Gr. geht sehr Toll aber keine extreme Freeride Gabel. Bei so einen
Aufbau bestimmt Super. Gruß Bodo


----------



## filiale (30. Juli 2014)

toni99 schrieb:


> Hey!
> 
> Hab jetzt zugeschlagen beim 8.0 SE und bin schon ganz gespannt!
> Beim Surfen über die Radon Seite hab ich so einen Versandkarton für 15 Euro gesehen.
> Hätte ich den dazubestellen sollen oder was ist der Unterschied zum normal Versand???



Das Geld kannst Du Dir sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (30. Juli 2014)

@ ghosty.
ja das hab ich schon gelesen. aber ich möcht a radl wo ich nicht mehr viel investieren muss. deswegen wäre das 175 9er auch interessant wenns noch billiger (< 3000 euronen) wird weil das gewicht ja ganz gut ist.


----------



## tane (30. Juli 2014)

@Talas am swoop: obwohl ich immer leidenschaftlicher "absenker" war, am 8.0se senk ich erst ab, bis es an mein limit geht, das geht erstaunlich gut un-abgesenkt
(zum neuen talas ist  zu sagen, daß einfaches umschalten wie früher & die gabel sinkt von selber ein nicht mehr reicht, man muss sich fest auf den lenker lehnen)


----------



## siebenacht (30. Juli 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Danke @ MiWisBastelbude!
> Bin auf die gleiche Idee gekommen. Von Shimano gibt es auch weitere Innenlagerspacer mit 0,7 und 1,8mm. Habe mir erstmal den 0,7mm besorgt. Bin aber nicht zum Ausbau der Kurbel und der linken Lagerschale gekommen, um mal richtig nachmessen zu können. Ich denke aber mit so einem Spacer oder einem dickeren (1mm) dürfte das Problem behebbar sein.
> Gruß 78


Irgenwie steckt die Lösung des Problems doch im Detail.
Vorgestern Kurbel ausgebaut und Tretlagergehäuse nachgemessen 72,5mm, also alles im zulässigen Rahmen. Beim Ausbau der Kurbel festgestellt, dass Unterlegscheibe (aus Alu) der Kurbelbefestigungsschraube gebrochen war, obwohl laut Einbauanleitung die Kurbelbefestigungsschraube gar nicht zu fest angezogen werden kann. Das Problem des Spiels der Kurbel scheint bei den Race-Face-Innenlagern zu liegen, da sich die Kurbelachse durch die Lagerschalen zu leicht reichschieben lässt, entgegen der Beschreibung Einbauanleitung: "Die Passung ... kann ein wenig eng sein. ... Einige leichte Schläge mit einem Kunststoff-Hammer sind unter Umständen nötig". Die Kurbelachse hat sogar ein leichtes Spiel in den Lagerschalen. Dies kenne ich von Shimano-Lagern und -Kurbeln überhaupt nicht. Auch eine probehalber eingeschobene XT-Shimano-Kurbel hat hier Spiel. Umgekehrt hat ein XT-Shimano-Lager auf der Race-Face-Kurbelachse kein Spiel. Werde wohl die Race-Face-Innenlager durch XT-Shimano-Lager ersetzen. Zwar sollen die Race Face Team DH/FR X-Type Innenlager besonders robust sein, aber wenn die ein Spiel zur Kurbelachse haben??? Oder ich nehme die SAINT-Innenlager, die müssten auch robuster sein als die XT-Innenlager, oder?
Oder es ist doch ein anderes Problem??? Kennt sich jemand mit Race Face Kurbeln bzw. Innenlagern aus?
Gruß 78


----------



## tane (30. Juli 2014)

imho ist das xt-system mit einstellbarer vorspannung (mit dem kleinen plastikwerkzeug) besser als das rf system, wo die tretlagerbreite 100%ig exact sein muss
was mir unlängst beim wiedermontieren der kurbel passiert ist: auf korrektes drehmoment angezogen wars schwergängig, bei erneuter demontage festgestellt, dass einer der weissen spacer auf der rechten seite nicht ganz aufgeschoben sondern ein bissl verklemmt war, das hat gereicht
bei spiel würde ich einfach einen spacer machen (oder hast du radiales, nicht axiales spiel?)
dass das saint innenlager solider als das xt wäre? ob da nicht in allen dieselben kugellager drin sind? is aber nur eine vermutung


----------



## siebenacht (30. Juli 2014)

Merkwürdigerweise radiales Spiel. Bei RF scheint die Spannung durch die Gummidichtungen in der Kurbel zu erfolgen. Die Plasteabdeckkappe der Lager (RF: grau; Shimano: schwarz) bei RF ist bei der Kontaktstelle zur Kurbel etwas schmaler als bei Shimano (wohl dadurch auch besser bei Shimano).  
Zu den Shimanokurbellagern habe ich die gleiche Vermutung. Bei der Zee ist sogar nur das Deore-Innenlager dabei. Und die Zee-Gruppe ist auch für Freeride/DH gedacht. Aber das Saint-Innenlager-Gewinde scheint länger zu sein. 
Der Ein- und Ausbau der Kurbel ist bei RF mit dem eingebauten Abzieher einfacher als bei Shimano.
Gruß 78


----------



## tane (30. Juli 2014)

radiales spiel...hm, das wird schwieriger zu distanzieren...material v yoghurtbechern schon probiert?
ich de/montier die shimano lager wesentlich lieber, rf hat diese hohen drehmomente, die inbusschlüssel, keine axiale vorspannungsmöglichkeit...bei ht2 hab ich die plastikmutter & die 2 x m6 schrauben & aus...
die rf innenlager haben aber auch wesentlich länger als die ht2 gehalten...


----------



## siebenacht (30. Juli 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ...
> die rf innenlager haben aber auch wesentlich länger als die ht2 gehalten...


Aus dem Gesamtzusammenhang würde ich denken, Du meist umgekehrt, oder?


----------



## tane (30. Juli 2014)

xt-ht2 hab ich so im schnitt 3500 bis 4000km, tw kürzer, gehabt, mein rf hat >6000km gehabt bis das rad als entwicklungshilfe abgeholt wurde
kurbel rein-raus ist mir beim ht2 einfach lieber (die kurbeln werden zu lagerüberprüfungszwecken & kettenblatttausch, zum zugang zu rahmenlagern, etc. entfernt, nicht nur zum innenlagerwexel)


----------



## Ghosty82 (30. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST;12177400 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Teste grad die neue Formula 35 - 180mm 650B 1860Gr. geht sehr Toll aber keine extreme Freeride Gabel. Bei so einen
> Aufbau bestimmt Super. Gruß Bodo



Nichts für mich, da ich doch recht freeridelastig unterwegs bin und nur wenige Drops auslasse! Was mir vergnügen bereitet ist der Gedanke das ich einen vollwertigen freerider mit geringen Mitteln zum Gewicht eines AM Bikes bekomm! Selbst mit 1-Fach lässt es sich klasse hochkurbeln! Komplette sixc Gruppe wäre natürlich gewichtstechnisch ne Wucht! Für die Zukunft? Aber ansonsten ist das Bike echt SAHNE! Danke!!


----------



## BODOPROBST (31. Juli 2014)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Nichts für mich, da ich doch recht freeridelastig unterwegs bin und nur wenige Drops auslasse! Was mir vergnügen bereitet ist der Gedanke das ich einen vollwertigen freerider mit geringen Mitteln zum Gewicht eines AM Bikes bekomm! Selbst mit 1-Fach lässt es sich klasse hochkurbeln! Komplette sixc Gruppe wäre natürlich gewichtstechnisch ne Wucht! Für die Zukunft? Aber ansonsten ist das Bike echt SAHNE! Danke!!


Das ist eine Gabel die man schon Freeride nennen kann wie auch einen leichten Laufradsatz oder Reifen mit 800Gr.nicht
jeden Fahrfehler wegstecken. Es gibt halt die Möglichkeit ein Alu Bike dieser Richtung ( die leichten haben 3Kg. wie das Swoop ) mit 13Kg. aufzubauen. Zur Sixs Kurbel da ist die neue Next SL für 11Fach besser da der schwache Punkt der Carbon
Stern nicht Vorhanden ist.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ofi (31. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ich Teste grad die neue Formula 35 - 180mm 650B 1860Gr. geht sehr Toll aber keine extreme Freeride Gabel. Bei so einen
> Aufbau bestimmt Super. Gruß Bodo


Ich finde nur Infos über die 160er Variante. Ab wann soll die 180'er verfügbar sein oder wird das eine OEM-Version?


----------



## Foxi1988 (31. Juli 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das Swoop 175 9.0 noch weiter runtergesetzt wird, natürlich nur Spekulation.
> Wie seht ihr das 9er im Vergleich zum 8.0 SE? 800 gramm leichter ists schon mal...
> Lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach der teurere Preis im Vgl zum 8.0 SE?
> 
> ...



Gibts noch weitere Meinungen zum Radon Swoop 175 9.0?


----------



## ticris (31. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte schon mal das Problem Flaschenhalter & Float X beim 175er Größe M angesprochen. Habe mittlerweile eine Lösung gefunden und werde Sie hier mal kundtun.

Alle Flaschenhalter ohne größeren Verstellbereich (Langlöcher) sind beim Swoop mit Float X nicht nutzbar. Der Piggy stößt beim Einfedern an den Flaschenboden. Versucht habe ich: Topeak Mono, Lyzyne Flow Cage (schönes Teil) Tacx und irgendwas von Zefal.

Der Einzige der halbwegs funktioniert ist der Spezi Zee Cage. Dieser bietet einen sehr großen Verstellbereich, es fehlen ca. 3 mm.

Der Optik wegen musste für mein Swoop ein passenderer Zee Cage her. Da es nur noch den Zee Cage 2 (Plastikversion) gibt wurde dieser auch getestet. Der 2er baut erfreulicherweise nicht so hoch wie der 1er, bietet also mehr Platz zum Oberrohr und damit mehr Platz für die Flasche. Leider ist der Verstellbereich nicht mehr so groß wie beim 1er. Im fehlen ebenfalls 2,5 - 3 mm.

Meine Empfehlung: ein Zee Cage 2 und eine Rundfeile, die Langlöcher 3mm nach unten auffeilen. Damit passt eine kleine 0,7er Flasche gut in den Rahmen.


----------



## tane (31. Juli 2014)

habe 08/15 flaschenhalter, flasche mit daumendickem schaumstück "raufdistanziert", aus schaumstück sektor ausgeschnitten fürs piggyback
funktion: 1A
aussehen: scheisse


----------



## kilsen (31. Juli 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Gibts noch weitere Meinungen zum Radon Swoop 175 9.0?


Ich hab's, und bin hoch zufrieden!!!

Möchte die Laufräder DT Swiss EX 1750 Spline auf tubeless umrüsten!
Brauch ich da unbedingt das tubelesskit von DT Swiss. Oder kann man auch was anderes, günstigeres nehmen? 
Gerne mit Link zu einem guten Angebot


----------



## filiale (1. August 2014)

Du brauchst nen Band zum Abdichten und ein tubeless ventil...


----------



## Foxi1988 (1. August 2014)

@kilsen 
Keine Mängel bzw Schwachstellen bis jetzt aufgetaucht?


----------



## the K. (1. August 2014)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Gibts noch weitere Meinungen zum Radon Swoop 175 9.0?



Ich hab das 9er seit etwa einem Monat. Ich habe vorne eine passend große Bremsscheibe einbauen müssen; die 200er ist bekanntermaßen nicht groß genug da die Aufnahme der Gabel 203er verlangt. Danach mussten Spacer der Kurbel versetzt werden, weil der Umwerfer sonst unter Belastung nicht runterschaltete. Ich stellte bei der hier im Thread empfohlenen Kontrolle fest, das einige Lager des Hinterbaus schwer gingen und fettete diese nach. Sauer war ich als ich die Kettenführung nicht abgebaut bekam weil die Gewinde der Aufnahme im Rahmen nicht ordentlich durchgeschnitten waren, der Monteur die Schrauben aber dennoch reingeknallt hat; eine war richtig rund im Sechskant - zum Glück hat mein Vadda mir sowohl die Aufnahmen als auch die Schrauben nachgeschnitten.

Probleme die 9er-spezifisch sind als auch allgemeine Swoop-Probleme eben. Bist Du kein Bastler, kannst Du Dir ganz schön Sorgen einhandeln. Ist leider so. Aber alles Lösbare Probleme, für Selber-Macher kein größeres Ding.


----------



## Foxi1988 (1. August 2014)

Solche Basteleien möcht ich schon vermeiden^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. August 2014)

Kannst ja auch Glück haben und ein perfekt aufgebautes Rad erwischen (was die Regel ist).


----------



## Gyver (1. August 2014)

Hallo Foxi
Ich habe seit ca. 4 Wochen jetzt auch Swoop 8.0 SE. Hatte ein Slide 150 8.0 aus 2013 und dann wurde das SE mal mit 20% angeboten. Da habe ich zugeschlagen. Ich bin mega begeistert vom Bike. Fahre öfter im Deister in Hannover und dort wird selbst hochgetreten. Gefühlt verliert man im "uphill" so um die 10-20% an Performance. (Allerdings bin ich auch nicht der durchtrainierteste. Habe mit dem Hobby erst vor 1,5 Jahren angefangen). Dafür ist das Rad auf den Trails runter endgeil. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Swoop so viel schneller ist als das Slide. Ich bereue den Kauf überhaupt nicht. 
Am Anfang musste ich die Schaltung etwas nachjustieren. Läuft nun aber ohne Probleme. Habe bereits eine Tour mit ca. 1000 Höhenmetern absolivert. Ich kann das Swoop sehr empfehlen, da es eben sehr vielseitig einsetzbar ist.


----------



## Stoertebiker (2. August 2014)

Eine kurze Frage nebenbei ... hhab grad die Möglichkeit an nen 2. LRS zu kommen ... würde diesen inkl. 203 mm avid Scheiben bekommen. 
Sind diese mit der Formula T1 kompatibel oder könnte das irgendwie Probleme geben?


----------



## Foxi1988 (2. August 2014)

okay danke gyver.
gefahren bin ichs eh schon beim bikes and beats festival und mich hats auch überzeugt. 
muss nur mein altes radl noch verkaufen...


----------



## haekel72 (2. August 2014)

kilsen schrieb:


> Ich hab's, und bin hoch zufrieden!!!
> 
> Möchte die Laufräder DT Swiss EX 1750 Spline auf tubeless umrüsten!
> Brauch ich da unbedingt das tubelesskit von DT Swiss. Oder kann man auch was anderes, günstigeres nehmen?
> Gerne mit Link zu einem guten Angebot


Gorilla Tape - Super Sache, habe meine E2000 damit auf Tubeless umgerüstet! 
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-Gorilla-Tape-Tubeless-Conversion.html


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. August 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Gorilla Tape - Super Sache, habe meine E2000 damit auf Tubeless umgerüstet!
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-Gorilla-Tape-Tubeless-Conversion.html


Das Tubeless Band müsste schon Montiert sein nur ohne Ventile . Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (2. August 2014)

Okay, mein 2013 mit dt Swiss E2000 waren ohne!


----------



## ticris (3. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das Tubeless Band müsste schon Montiert sein nur ohne Ventile . Gruß Bodo



In meinen E2000 (2014) ist auch nur ein tubeless-untaugliches Felgenband von Schwalbe, aber vielleicht meint Bodo die EX 1750.


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. August 2014)

ticris schrieb:


> In meinen E2000 (2014) ist auch nur ein tubeless-untaugliches Felgenband von Schwalbe, aber vielleicht meint Bodo die EX 1750.


Genau die Frage war ja EX 1750 und die sollten TL vorbereitet sein. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Marce007 (4. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich lese jetzt schon eine ganze weile mit, weil ich mir ein neues Bike anschaffen will und ich werd bald noch blöde, angesichts der vielen Möglichkeiten die es gibt. Ich war jetzt ein paarmal am Geisskopf im Bikepark ( mit leihbike) und das hat mich so angefixt, dass ich auf das Swoop 175 6.0 gestossen bin, da mein Budget leider arg beschränkt ist. 
Berg runter ist das Swoop mit Sicherheit allererste Sahne, aber kann man das 6.0 auch für Normale bayerische Hometrails und 30km Feierabend Touren gebrauchen, ohne dass man hoffnungslos hinter seinen Allmountain / CC Kumpels herstrampelt. 
Leider hab ich bei mir in der Gegend ( Regensburg ) nichts gefunden, wo man das Bike mal probefahren könnte.
Mir ist natürlich schon klar, dass bei dem Preis keine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau möglich ist, aber ich kann das so schlecht beurteilen in welchem Bereich sich der Mehraufwand beim Treten bewegt.

Wäre cool, wenn ihr da ein paar Meinungen zu hättet

Grüsse Markus


----------



## Foxi1988 (4. August 2014)

Das Swoop 175 6.0 ist halt nicht gerade leicht und die Gabel ist glaub ich nicht absenkbar, was auf langen bzw steilen Uphills schon zum Problem werden kann.
Für deine Feierabendtouren um die 30 km denk ich kannst es aber schon brauchen.
Dass du damit Uphillnachteile zu jedem CC/Am Bike hast ist natürlich auch klar.
Dass Mehrgewicht musst halt durch Power in den Beinen ausgleichen


----------



## tane (4. August 2014)

wenn die trails bergab nix "hergeben" wirst CC kumpeln ca. gleicher leistung bergauf schon deutlich hinterherfahren. mein 8.0se klettert super, aber nicht schnell!


----------



## Rapido78 (4. August 2014)

Hi zusammen. 

@Marce007 

Aktuell habe ich exakt das Problem was Du hast. 
Sehr beschränktes Budget und war erst am WE am Geißkopf und habe mir dort zum zweiten mal das Merida One Sixty ausgeliehen. 
Sind halt jedes Mal 60€ die da wieder vom Bike Budget abgehen. 

Derzeit liebäugel ich auch mit dem Swoop 175 6.0.
Über die Uphill-Fähigkeiten mach ich mir keine Gedanken. Wirst halt mit jedem mal besser. 
Mehr Gedankenmache ich mir über die verbaute Gabel. 

Welche Feder ist hier verbaut??? 
Leicht, Mittel, Hart? (bei der Bikegröße 16 Zoll)
Und vor allem kann ich die Feder fals eine falsche drin ist irgendwo erwerben? Derzeit hab ich nur eine 180mm und eine 160mm Feder gesehen. 
Für 175mm irgendwie gar nicht. 

Da sehe ich eher dann das Problem das ich die Federgabel überhaupt nicht auf mein Gewicht einstellen kann, bzw. für unterschiedliches Gelände.
Oder irre ich mich komplett? 

Danke Euch

Gruß Andi


----------



## Ghosty82 (4. August 2014)

175 mm ist nur Hinterbau! Die Gabel hat 170 mm! Feder am Hinterbau kannst du im bikemarkt eigtl jederzeit ne andere kaufen! Würd halt beim Kauf das Gewicht angeben das die ungefähr wissen was du brauchst!


----------



## baude (4. August 2014)

Die Uphillfähigkeiten vom Swoop sind überragend. Konnte kürzlich auf Teneriffa das 6.0 fahren. Waren zwar nur 700hm, gefühlt wär aber easy das doppelte gegangen. Man merkt das Gewicht nur, wenn man das Swoop mal ein Stückchen tragen muss  Zuhause fahre ich übrigends das Slide 150 welches natürlich noch besser hochgeht, aber runter isses kein Vergleich. Hätte jetzt auch lieber ein Swoop -.-


----------



## Marce007 (4. August 2014)

@Rapido78 
Da hast du natürlich recht, der trainingseffekt bergauf ist natürlich nicht zu unterschätzen  
Ich denke die richtige Feder lässt sich schon beziehen, ein paar Seiten vorher wurde das schonmal behandelt glaub ich, da muss ich nochmal nachlesen. 

@baude 
Das ist doch schonmal eine Aussage, die ich gerne lese, ich hab mich halt in das Swoop verguckt....

Außerdem holt man das, was man bergauf verloren hat, bergab wieder raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty82 (4. August 2014)

Hab mit dem 8.0 SE auch keine Probleme beim klettern! Hab es auf 13,6 kg abgespeckt! Selbst mit 1-fach Antrieb ist das hochradeln kein Thema! Absenken der Gabel sowie blockieren des Dämpfers helfen natürlich! Rest kommt aus den Oberschenkeln....;-)


----------



## haekel72 (4. August 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Gibt ja Bald die Vecnum Sattelstütze mit 200mm Absenkung aber ob die in den Swoop Rahmen passt? Was sagt Bodo dazu (auch 2013er Rahmen)
> 
> http://www.vecnum.de/bike-parts/verstellbare-sattelstuetze/technische-daten.html


Hat die mittlerweile jemand verbaut?


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. August 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Hat die mittlerweile jemand verbaut?


Eine sehr gut gemachte Stütze hab sie leider noch nicht Testen können.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## haekel72 (4. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Eine sehr gut gemachte Stütze hab sie leider noch nicht Testen können.  Gruß Bodo


Jepp, meine Kumpels fahren diese Stütze, wollte nur wissen ob die in den swoop Rahmen passt, die 200mm version. Habe zwar gemessen aber ich denke Du weist da mehr! Danke


----------



## MrHo (4. August 2014)

Also in meinem Swoop 175 6.0 in L war eine Medium Feder (ist ws Standard) und es ist kein Problem eine neue Feder zu bestellen und die dann einzusetzen. Man muss nur einen 24er Schraubenschlüssel haben, ansonsten ist der Wechsel easy und in einer Minute erledigt.

Die Gabel ist natürlich schwerer, aber dafür steckt die auch einiges weg; eine Domain ist für den NOrmalanwender (und das sind 99% aller Konsumenten) dennoch ein Gerät dass man so schnell nicht an seine Grenze bekommt - einen in seiner persönlichen Entwicklung also nicht behindern wird.

Und Uphill: Bei meinem All Mountain musste ich die 150er!!! Rock Shox Revelation immer absenken damit mir der Vorderbau in steilen Passagen nicht hochging. Das muss ich jetzt mit 170 mm Federweg an der Front nicht mehr machen, da die Geometrie anscheinend so gut getroffen wurde. Das einzige was man merkt sind die 2.5 kg mehr und die fetteren Reifen mit größerem Rollwiderstand - die Reifen kannst aber auch locker wechseln falls du Lust hast.

Bergab ist das Bike dafür aber eine Granate sondergleichen, das merk ich von Tag zu Tag mehr - macht mir mehr Spaß als mein reinrassiger Downhiller (daher mittlerweile Ex Downhiller).


----------



## Marce007 (5. August 2014)

Na das liest sich doch schon sehr gut, ich glaube es wird tatsächlich das 6.0 werden.
Auch wenn es etwas teurer ist, nachrüsten kann man wenn es denn nötig sein sollte immer noch, Hauptsache die Basis (Geometrie) stimmt. 
Aber ich denke fast, das wird anfangs gar nicht sein müssen. 
und btw:
wir waren gestern noch fahren und ein Kumpel der sein Fully verkauft hat, ist mit einem uralt Bulls mit gefühlten 18kg, ganz seltsamer Gabel  und 26" Laufrädern mit Felgenbremse mitgefahren - in heutiger Zeit also eigentlich UNFAHRBAR 
und was soll man sagen, er ist auch mitgekommen ohne zu sterben  
Vielleicht machen wir uns auch manchmal zuviele Gedanken um ein paar Gramm....

Grüße

Markus


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)




----------



## ticris (6. August 2014)

Falls jemand noch schwarze Schrauben sucht, um sein Swoop aufzuhübschen (Zugführung & Flaschenhalter): http://www.ebay.de/itm/400408531897	M5x16 
Edelstahl schwarz (matt) brüniert, nichts für Leichtbaufetischisten.


----------



## ChrisStahl (6. August 2014)

Swoop 175 6.0 Modell 2015 1999,- Euro - noch Fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rapido78 (6. August 2014)

Hi zusammen.

Ich bekomm hier noch die Kriese! 

Da entscheidet man sich das Swoop 175 6.0 ( 2014 ) zu kaufen.... und  kurz bevor die Bestellung getätigt wird kommt der Herr Stahl mit diesem Bild um die Ecke. 
Wie man hier in Bayern so schön sagt "ZEFIX" schon wieder in der Zwickmühle. Das neue hat vollgas meinen Geschmack getroffen ! 

Ab wann wird es denn die Bikes zu kaufen geben (und ja 2015 ist mir bewußt).. oder kann man die dann irgendwie vorbestellen? 
Die eindeutigen Specs sollen ja nach der Eurobike bekanntgegeben werden. 

Danke
Gruß Andi


----------



## ride2befree (6. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Swoop 175 6.0 Modell 2015 1999,- Euro - noch Fragen?Anhang anzeigen 311322




also dieses jahr habt ihr euch die kritik der vorjahre wirklich zu herzen genommen, und in sachen farbkombination richtig einen rausgehauen!!

respekt an radon!


----------



## Marce007 (6. August 2014)

Oh Mann, 

Da kann ich Rapido78 mit einem klaren "ZEFIX" nur beipflichten. 
Jetzt hätte ich die Regierung so weit, jetzt muss ich wieder 500€ mehr rausschlagen. 


Aber richtig schönes Bike Herr Stahl!


----------



## Stoertebiker (6. August 2014)

Von den Farben her wirklich nen extrem schickes Teil!
Auch das beim 6.0 ne Zee Bremsanlage verbaut ist find ich super!
Anscheinend kommt es sogar mit Ergongriffen direkt vom Werk.
Was nich so toll ist, dass Brems- und Schaltzug anscheinend immernoch unterm Tretlager her verlaufen.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall extrem gespannt auf die Komponentenlisten und Designs der weiteren Swoops!


----------



## ~joe~ (6. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Swoop 175 6.0 Modell 2015 1999,- Euro - noch Fragen?Anhang anzeigen 311322


Warum is denn da kein Monarch+ verbaut? 
Lyrik is sicher nur die RC Variante? Oder eventuell doch die RC2DH *träum*
Farbkombi is aufjedenfall richtig gut


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. August 2014)

Danke für die positive Kritik. Wir haben versucht, das umzusetzen, was von Euch verlangt wird. Nächstes Jahr wird auch das Swoop auf 650 B gesetzt und die Zugführung verändert. Bodo hat noch ein Jahr gewartet, da das Swoop sein besonders Kind ist und er immer noch 26" Old School ist. Mit den DHV sind wir noch ein wenig im Argen. Das 210 ging wie warme Semmeln und war sofort ausverkauft, das 190er hatte von Euch viel Beifall, gerade in der 9.0 Version, hat sich aber schleppend verkauft. Bodo bastelt jetzt seit Wochen an einem 180er rum.
Wir sind gespannt.
Hier mal die Spec der Swoop 175 er
*Swoop 175 6.0* black matt/turbine green, Lyrik RC taper, Monarch RT3 Debon Air HV Bodo Probst, FSA Orbit, Race Face Atlas, Chester, Evolve, Race Face Turbine 22/36, ERGON GE1, XT, ZEE 180mm, DT E1900 Spline26 20/X12, Hans Dampf TrailS 2.35 *1999,-
Swoop 175 7.0* black elox/turbine blue, FOX Float 36 RC2 FIT 180mm, FOX Float X CTD BV Bodo P., Race Face Atlas, Acros AZX, RS Reverb Stealt, Race Face Turbine 22/36, XT 2015, XT Disc 203/180 Ive Tech, ERGON Ge1, DT E 1900 Spline Hans Dampf *2499,-
Das Swoop 7.0 gibt es wahlweise als 27,5 VR und 26" HR "Bodo Probst Edition" mit FOX Float 36 RC2 FIT 160mm 2499,-
Swoop 175 9.0*, black elox/turbine gold, 

 FOX PL 36 Kashima 180 RC2 Fit, FOX Kashima P Float Adjust BV Bodo P., Race Face Atlas, Reverb Stalth, Acros AZX, ERGON GE1, XO, E13 TRS Double Kurbel, SRAM Guide 180/180, E13 TRS+AL Laufräder mit Hans Dampf Kevlaer *2999.-*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (7. August 2014)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Danke für die positive Kritik. Wir haben versucht, das umzusetzen, was von Euch verlangt wird. Nächstes Jahr wird auch das Swoop auf 650 B gesetzt und die Zugführung verändert. Bodo hat noch ein Jahr gewartet, da das Swoop sein besonders Kind ist und er immer noch 26" Old School ist. Mit den DHV sind wir noch ein wenig im Argen. Das 210 ging wie warme Semmeln und war sofort ausverkauft, das 190er hatte von Euch viel Beifall, gerade in der 9.0 Version, hat sich aber schleppend verkauft. Bodo bastelt jetzt seit Wochen an einem 180er rum.
> Wir sind gespannt.
> Hier mal die Spec der Swoop 175 er
> *Swoop 175 6.0* black matt/turbine green, Lyrik RC taper, Monarch RT3 Debon Air HV Bodo Probst, FSA Orbit, Race Face Atlas, Chester, Evolve, Race Face Turbine 22/36, ERGON GE1, XT, ZEE 180mm, DT E1900 Spline26 20/X12, Hans Dampf TrailS 2.35 *1999,-
> ...


Das 7.0 hat in 26" Ausführung ist natürlich mit einer 180er Gabel nur das 650B mit er 16omm Ausgerüstet . Gruß Bodo


----------



## ChrisStahl (7. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das 7.0 hat in 26" Ausführung ist natürlich mit einer 180er Gabel nur das 650B mit er 16omm Ausgerüstet . Gruß Bodo


 Du denkst mit - geändert


----------



## Jan-S. (7. August 2014)

Ab wann kann man das 7.0 denn vorbestellen?


----------



## stefant09 (7. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Ich möchte auf mein Swoop 175 7.0 2014  vorne gerne einen Mudguard montieren.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit welchen Produkten? Gibts vielleicht einen der fürs Swoop perfekt passt?

Hätte mir sonst auf gut Glück einen von ION bestellt... http://www.bikeunit.de/ion-bike-mudcatcher-black-357878.html ...gut, schlecht?

Bitte um ein paar Tipps, danke


----------



## Jan-S. (7. August 2014)

@BODOPROBST Wo unterscheidet ihr die einsatzbereiche, bzw wo liegen die vorteile für nur 160mm vorne?


----------



## Foxi1988 (7. August 2014)

Wie schauts bei den neuen Swoop-Modellen gewichtsmäßig aus?
Vergleichbar mit den 2014er Modellen?

Matthias


----------



## Stoertebiker (7. August 2014)

Nabend ...
Ich habe an meinem Swoop 175 8.0 seit kurzem einen X9 2-fach Trigger verbaut da ich mir den originalen 3-fachen mal im Park zerlegt hab ...
Seitdem funktoniert die Schaltung am Umwerfer leider nicht mehr zuverlässig.
Ich denke jetzt darüber nach einen 2-fach Umwerfer zu verbauen ... kann mir wer sagen ob dies das Problem lösen würde oder liegt es vielleicht an noch etwas anderem?
( Die Distanzscheiben am Tretlager hab ich bereits überprüft ... bei mir wurde alles so wie es gehört verbaut)
Den Umwerfer gibt es in X9 leider nicht ... deswegen würde ich X0 nehmen.
Wenn ich richtig informiert bin müsste es dann ein
X0 Low-Direct-Mount 2x10 Mod. 2014 36 T S3 Bottom-Pull
sein, oder ist dies der falsche?
Ich würde ihn dann wohl hier bestellen ...
http://www.hibike.at/shop/product/p...-36T-S3-BottomPull-Mod-2014.html#var_74208187
oder kennt wer noch ne Adresse wo es diesen noch günstiger gibt?
Ne schnelle Antwort wäre super!!!
Störte


----------



## siebenacht (8. August 2014)

Hi Störte,
ja müsste der Richtige sein.
Der 2fach-Schalthebel sollte aber keinen Einfluss haben. Was funktioniert denn jetzt nicht richtig?
Ist der Umwerfer richtig eingestellt, also nach oben zum großen Kettenblatt begrenzt? Für das kleine Kettenblatt dürfte der Seilzug nicht den Umwerfer nach unten begrenzen, sondern die Begrenzungsschraube?
Hat denn mit dem 3fach-Hebel vorher alles geflutscht?
Gruß 78


----------



## Stoertebiker (8. August 2014)

@siebenacht : Danke für die Antwort!
Ich hab den Umwerfer jetzt mal bestellt!
Vorher mit dem3-fach Trigger hat das Schalten an sich immer gut geklappt.
Ich war jetzt auch schon zwei mal bei nem Vertragspartner von Radon ... der hats auch nich hinbekommen mit dem 2-fachen.
Das Problem ist jetzt, das ich den Umwerfer nur so einstellen kann, das er gut runter schaltet aber zum hochschalten muss ich den Hebel länger nachdrücken oder andersrum.
Und von meinem anderen MTB bin ichs gewöhnt, das ich den Hebel kurz drücke und die Kette sofort umspringt. Das is allerdings auch ne XT-Schaltung an nem CC-Hardtail.
Ich finde jedoch das nen Bike für 2800€ ne Einwabdfreie Schaltperformance haben muss.
Ich kann mir das irgendwie auch nich erklären warum das nicht klappt ... 
Ich hoffe mal das es mit dem 2-fachen Umwerfer jetzt besser wird.


----------



## tane (8. August 2014)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p30337_XT-Umwerfer-E-Type-FD-M785-E-2--10-fach.html
kuckst du preis - der passt nicht???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (8. August 2014)

Nee der passt nicht, der ist auf eine andere Kettenlinie und auf ein anderes kleinstes Kettenblatt (26) abgestimmt.
Außerdem hat der die Langlöcher, die schon bei den SLX-Umwerfer zu Befestigungsproblemen am Swoop geführt haben.
Gruß 78


----------



## tane (8. August 2014)

auf meinem 8.0 se dürfte dieser drauf sein - schaltet mit 20/26 vorne einwandfrei rauf & runter...


----------



## siebenacht (8. August 2014)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich 24/36 vorne. Klar, das Schalten kann funktionieren. Passt aber eigentlich nicht wirklich, nur mit einer Kurbel, bei der man die Kettenlinie anpassen kann, wie z.B. Race Face, wobei dies schon sehr extrem ist: Kettenlinie Umwerfer 48,8mm, minimale Kettenlinie RF-Kurbel 49mm. Da dürfte der Kurbelarm der Antriebsseite der Kettenstrebe schon sehr nahe sein und auf die Nichtantriebsseite weiter weg.
Mit einer Shimano-Kurbel mit Bashguard (50er Kettenlinie) würde dies gar nicht funktionieren bzw. man müsste an den Spacern des Innenlagers herumdoktern. Oder man hat an der Umwerferbefestigung Unterlegscheiben verwendet.
Aber wenn es am 8.0se funktioniert, ist es ja auch egal.
Gruß 78


----------



## tane (8. August 2014)

sorry, 20/36 vorne!
nix spezielles angepaßt, wie "ab werk"! nur 20er montiert..


----------



## ticris (9. August 2014)

tane schrieb:


> sorry, 20/36 vorne!
> nix spezielles angepaßt, wie "ab werk"! nur 20er montiert..



Interessant. Was für ein 20er KB hast du an die Atlas geschraubt?


----------



## Ochiba63 (9. August 2014)

habe das 8.o und bei meiner funktioniert die absenkung nicht so wie es sein soll. von den 40mm sind es bei mir gerade mal die hälfte.
wie ist es bei euch?


----------



## tane (9. August 2014)

ticris: dieses: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kettenblatt-..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item43cc74b3ff
an der atlas ist es wegen des "distanzspiders" besonders simpel zu montieren, viel einfacher noch als auf xt


----------



## ticris (9. August 2014)

tane schrieb:


> ticris: dieses: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kettenblatt-..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item43cc74b3ff
> an der atlas ist es wegen des "distanzspiders" besonders simpel zu montieren, viel einfacher noch als auf xt



Danke! Wie einfach ist die Montage? Einfach das 20er Blatt mit dem Spider an die Kurbel geschraubt oder muß mit einer Feile noch Platz geschaffen werden?


----------



## tane (9. August 2014)

mußt schon a bissl feilen & die k-blattschrauben "abdrehen" (auf inbusschlüssel stecken & drehend an den schleifbock halten)
möglicherweise arbeitet sich die kette auch selber in den "distanzspider" & die schrauben ein, ich wollt mich da aber nicht drauf verlassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazola01 (9. August 2014)

Was wiegt denn das 6.0 wirklich? Hatte das mal jemand an der Waage?


----------



## mazola01 (10. August 2014)

Nochmal eine Frage hinterher... Gibts eine Adapter für das Inferno/Dämon laufrad auf 15mm.

Dankeeeeee


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. August 2014)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn das 6.0 wirklich? Hatte das mal jemand an der Waage?


Nein aber sollte unter 14 Kg. ohne Pet. sein. Gruß Bodo


----------



## EVHD (10. August 2014)

@Bodo Probst 
Kurze Frage, hat das Radon Swoop 7.0 eine ISCG 03 oder 05 Aufnahme und wäre das der Richtige Freilauf für das DT Swiss E1900 Laufrad?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CPuslM25icACFaYewwod1XAAkw


----------



## mazola01 (10. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Nein aber sollte unter 14 Kg. ohne Pet. sein. Gruß Bodo


Hi Bodo,
Ich meinte das 2014er 6.0
Habt ihr 15mm Adapter für die sun Nabe im 6.0?

Einen schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Rapido78 (11. August 2014)

So!

Grad Rückruf vom Store bekommen. 
Swoop 175 6.0 in 16Zoll ist reserviert. 
Morgen dann noch schnell die 500km nach Bonn fahren und dann kann es losgehen. 
Freu mich schon riesig! 

Gruß Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (11. August 2014)

Die versenden auch mtbs^^


----------



## Rapido78 (11. August 2014)

Das ist mir bewußt aber ich glaube nicht das es dann bis zum Wochenende da ist.


----------



## toni99 (11. August 2014)

Hey!
Jetzt hab ich endlich mein Swoop8.0 se!! und möchte euch meine ersten eindrücke schildern und auch gleich ein zwei fragen loswerden.
Also Versand von Radon war schnell und unkompliziert!
Leider hat es hinten einen Lack felhler bei einer Bowdenzug aufnahme, sonst ist der Lack entgegen viler anderer Posts duchaus gut!
XT Bremsen funktionieren im gegensatz zu Formula von der ersten Bremsung an super!
Die Geometrie ist super, beim Rauffahren stört am meißten der Hans Dampf Reifen wegen der Reibung, aber gewicht und Geo 1a. (hab mal nachgewogen mein L Rahmen wiegt ohne Pedale 14,6 kg
Abfahrt war auch super, aber Federgabelsetup ist doch komplex (binjetzt bei ca 85kg fahrergewicht mit 110 Psi vorne und 160 psi hinten gefahren, hinten wars eher zu wenig...
Bezüglich zug und druckstufe: vorne high und lowspeed ca 4 clicks von ganz offen und zugstufe mittig, hinten Zugstufe wies war (position vom einstellrad ist schei..., Druckstufe auf Abfahrt.

Hat riesig spaß gemacht das Bike ist hammer, jeder der ein Bike in der Klasse sucht muss bei dem Preß fast zuschlagen!!!!!

zu meinen Fragen:  Hab noch nicht so vielerfahrung mit den federgabeln, aber die Gabelholme sind wenn ich das vorderrad völlig entlaste nur 17 cm lang ( bei 180mm Federweg???) , nach zug an der Gabel kann ich sie auf 18cm strecken... ist das normal (der eine Zentimeter wird somit doch garnicht genutzt?

Was habt ihr so für grundeinstellungen bei der Gabel und beim Dämfer?

Danke Toni!


----------



## tane (11. August 2014)

fahr vorn bei 78kg inkl rucksack/protektoren gute 130psi, eher 140, hinten 180-190
die gabeldruckstufen brauchen noch studium...bei steilen treppen slow ca 15 klicks v offen, highspeed dreht ich eigentl nur sinnlos rum, um ehrlich zu sein (is die vlt nur f harte landungen oder riesenbrocken???)


----------



## Stoertebiker (11. August 2014)

Also ich fahr bei meinem 8.0 vorne mit knapp 150 psi und hinten knapp über 150 psi.
(Fahrergewicht ohne protektoren und helm knapp über 80 kg)
zugstufen jeweils nach Gefühl eingestellt und bei der gabel lowspeed halb offen etwa und highspeed 5-10 klicks von offen ...
bin aber leider auch noch nicht zu hundert % zufrieden mit dem set up ...
wie lange hat denn die Lieferung gedauert ... vom bestelltag zum zuliefertag?
ne zeit lang hieß es hier mal das das vier Wochen oder sogar länger dauern kann ...


----------



## haekel72 (11. August 2014)

Was ist an der talas vom Swoop 2013 anders? Ich fahre vorne nur 75 Psi bei 80kg


----------



## Thiel (11. August 2014)

Wenn du 150 PSI in der Gabel fährst, hast du eigentlich fast eine nicht funktionierende Federgabel.


----------



## tane (11. August 2014)

die 14er talas ist komplett anders, werksangabe f mein gwicht is 135psi.
absenkung fühlt sich auch anders an, hebel anders, richtung v hebel auch


----------



## toni99 (11. August 2014)

Hey!
also 150 psi ist wirklich viel bei meinen 85 mit gepäck bin ich bei 110 nie durchgeschlagen bei wurzeligem terraint und hatte nur ca3-4 cm SAG.
Versand war super schnell ca 8 Tage nachdem das Geld angekommen ist.

Ist das bei euch auch so dass die Gabelholme nur 17 cm "herausstehen" ?
Bis jetzt alles super das mit dem Lack an der Bowdenzug befestigung ist ärgelich, denkt ihr da kann man noch was machenn? einschicken vom Rahmen wäre mehr als ungut...


----------



## tane (11. August 2014)

14er talas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (12. August 2014)

Ich denke mal das die 2014er Talas gemeint is ...
bis jetzt hab ich noch keine Talas mit 14er Standrohren gesehen.


----------



## tane (12. August 2014)

...messerscharf, stoertebiker, messerscharf! ;-)
der laie würde ja denken, daß die entwicklung richtung weniger druck=besseres ansprechverhalten da weniger dichtungsreibung, geht, aber meine 12er/160er (36) hat wesentlich schlechter angesprochen (war aber auch ohne kash.)


----------



## toni99 (12. August 2014)

Ja hab die 2014er, also wie gesagt mit der Druckstufe etwas geschlossen keine durchschläge, aber der federweg wurde bis auf 1cm voll ausgenützt bei wurzeligem Terraint (kleine wurzeln fühlen sich an wie die glatteste Autobahn  .
Is das bei euch auch so mit den 17 cm Gabelholmlänge?


----------



## ticris (12. August 2014)

Moin toni99,

die 14er Talas meines SE hat im Ruhestand 178 mm und lässt sich noch ein kleines bisschen auseinanderziehen. Lässt sich deine Gabel auseinanderziehen? 
Wenn ja könnte dafür Unterdruck im Casting oder "Überdruck" in der Negativkammer verantwortlich sein. 

Hast du schon mal die Luft komplett abgelassen, Gabel komprimiert und neu belüftet? Vielleicht hilft`s.

Ich muss auch sagen, dass die 2014er Talas (obwohl noch nicht eingefahren) deutlich besser läuft als die 2011er 160er und das liegt bestimmt nicht nur an dem Fukushima. Fox hat da wohl die Innereien optimiert. Bin schon gespannt wie das Innenleben aussieht.

Hat von euch schon jemand Wartungsanleitungen/Videos für die 2014er Talas gesehen?


----------



## Gyver (12. August 2014)

Also ich habe auch die 14er Talas am Swoop 8.0 SE und fahre auch mit 150 PSI bei ca 86-88 Kilo inkl. Fullface, Schoner etc. 
Bin mit der Gabel recht zufrieden und die Gabel nutzt den Federweg recht gut. Durchschläge hatte ich bei ca. 135 PSI bei größeren Sprüngen. Wenn du nur 17cm Federweg zur Verfügung hast stimmt ja etwas nicht.


----------



## tane (12. August 2014)

wer kennt die innendurchmesser vom steuerrohr (8.0 se)???


----------



## Ochiba63 (12. August 2014)

nach einigen wochen in der der umwerfer prima funktioniert hat geht er seit 2 wochen sehr schlecht, schaltet nicht vom kleinen aufs große blatt.
versuche schon den ganzen morgen ein zu stellen aber es funzt nicht. auf dem ständer geht es super aber wenn ich drauf sitze schaltet er nicht.
habe mal nach den spacern gesehen. ich habe 1*rot, 1*schwarz, 1*weiß auf der antriebsseite und 3*weiß und 1*schwarz auf der anderen.
die kettenführung und die kettenblätter laufen auch nicht richtig zu einander, die kefü sitzt zu weit nach innen. wenn ich vorn auf dem großen blatt und hinten auf dem kleinsten bin läuft die kette am halter, wenn vorn das kleine blatt und hinten das größte läuft die kette im übergang vom großen zum kleinen rollendurchmesser der kefü.
kurbel ist die atlas und der umwerfer x9.


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. August 2014)

tane schrieb:


> wer kennt die innendurchmesser vom steuerrohr (8.0 se)???


Das Swoop 175 hat unten ein IS Lager mit 52mm und oben ZS Lager mit 44mm. Gruß Bodo


----------



## biker-88 (12. August 2014)

Gibts dieses Jahr noch möglichkeiten im Süden Deutschlands oder im Park das Swoop 210 zu testen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (12. August 2014)

biker-88 schrieb:


> Gibts dieses Jahr noch möglichkeiten im Süden Deutschlands oder im Park das Swoop 210 zu testen?


25-28.9 Brixen, Roc Dazur 8-12.10, Testival im Siebengebirge und imm Bikepark Winterberg.


----------



## siebenacht (12. August 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> nach einigen wochen in der der umwerfer prima funktioniert hat geht er seit 2 wochen sehr schlecht, schaltet nicht vom kleinen aufs große blatt.
> versuche schon den ganzen morgen ein zu stellen aber es funzt nicht. auf dem ständer geht es super aber wenn ich drauf sitze schaltet er nicht.
> habe mal nach den spacern gesehen. ich habe 1*rot, 1*schwarz, 1*weiß auf der antriebsseite und 3*weiß und 1*schwarz auf der anderen.
> die kettenführung und die kettenblätter laufen auch nicht richtig zu einander, die kefü sitzt zu weit nach innen. wenn ich vorn auf dem großen blatt und hinten auf dem kleinsten bin läuft die kette am halter, wenn vorn das kleine blatt und hinten das größte läuft die kette im übergang vom großen zum kleinen rollendurchmesser der kefü.
> kurbel ist die atlas und der umwerfer x9.


Die Spacer sind korrekt (51er Kettenlinie). Wenn es bisher funktioniert hat, sollte es auch nicht an den Spacern liegen. War das mit der Kettenführung immer schon so? Wenn nicht, eventuell Kettenführung verbogen? Oder Kurbel locker? Normalerweise längt sich nach einiger Zeit der Zug, dann müsste man nur am Schalthebel die Zugspannung etwas erhöhen, dann passt es wieder. Oder die Zughülle ist verdreckt, z.B. am Umwerfer ist der Zug meist nicht richtig angedichtet. Umwerfer aufs große Kettenblatt schalten, dann den Umwerfer blockieren und aufs kleine Kettenblatt schalten ohne das die Kette aufs kleine Kettenblatt fällt, dann kann man die Außenhülle etwas hin-und herbewegen. Dann merkt man, ob Dreck drin ist (schwergängig).
Gruß 78


----------



## tane (12. August 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das Swoop 175 hat unten ein IS Lager mit 52mm und oben ZS Lager mit 44mm. Gruß Bodo


danke!


----------



## ticris (12. August 2014)

habe an meinem SE eben die Kurbel demontiert um mal nach den Spacern zu schauen. Bei mir sind auf der Nichtantriebsseite: 2 x weiß, 1 x schwarz
Antriebsseite: 2 x weiß

Weiß einer von euch welche Kettenlinie beim SE mit dem Shimano XT FD-M785 E Umwerfer eingestellt werden sollte? Auch eine 51er? Schaltprobleme gibts bei mir bis jetzt keine.

Wie sind die Spacer bei euch anderen SE Besitzern verteilt?


----------



## Ochiba63 (12. August 2014)

mit der kefü war schon immer so.
sieht so aus als würde die die kette behindern auf das große blatt zu springen.
es hat nur wenige fahrten funktioniert und da habe ich wenig schalten müssen.
bekomme es nur noch hin wenn ich 2* schalte.
im 3. ist sie auf dem großen blatt und im 1. auf dem kleinen der weg ist aber nur minimal vom 2. auf das erst.
der umwerfer schaltet sich schon immer wesentlich schwerer wie der slx an meinem anderen bike.


----------



## tane (12. August 2014)

kefü-basisplatte könnt verbogen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (12. August 2014)

@ Ochiba63
Also in den 3.Gang dürfte es eigentlich nicht schalten. Der 3. Gang müsste eigentlich am Umwerfer durch die Begrenzungsschraube blockiert sein. Dreh mal am Schalthebel an der Zugspannung, so dass der Umwerfer im 2. Gang mehr in Richtung großes Kettenblatt kommt (Zugspannung erhöhen).
Der Umwerfer muss so eingestellt sein, dass der 2.Gang auf das große (eigentlich mittleren, da Bashguard großes Kettenblatt wäre) Kettenblatt schaltet. Beim Runterschalten aufs kleine Kettenblatt (1.Gang) sollte der Umwerfer nicht vom Zug gehalten werden, sondern von der Begrenzungsschraube innen. Und der 3. Gang wird mit der Begrenzungsschraube außen blockiert.

Bei der Kettenführung kann ick leider nicht helfen, habe meine gleich abgebaut und ein kurzes XT-Shadow-plus-Schaltwerk angebaut. Wenn man die Spannung im Schaltwerk noch ein wenig erhöht, braucht man keine Kettenführung mehr, zumal die Kettenführung die Bodenfreiheit einschränkt (ist tiefer als Bashguard).

@ ticris
Die Umwerfer-Kurbel-Kombi und die Kettenlinie beim SE war doch schon eine Seite vorher geklärt. Wenn der Umwerfer funktioniert, ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Gruß 78


----------



## ~joe~ (12. August 2014)

@Bodo Probst  Mal ne Frage was steckt denn dahinter beim Swoop 6.0 nen normalen Monarch und keinen Monarch+ zu verbauen? Und wurde am Rahmen oder so was geändert, so das die Swoops nen Stück leichter werden?


----------



## toni99 (12. August 2014)

So jeztz bin ich noch mal gefahren und habs mit 150 psi vorne probiert und es passt super, druckstufe etwas weiter auf ...
Hinten brauch ich für mein gewicht ( ca. 85-87) über 200 wenn der SAG von 1,3 cm stimmt (steht auf der FOX homage) kommt das bei euch auch hin...


----------



## Freerider_13131 (12. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, das hier wird mein erster Eintrag in diesem Forum sein. Kurz zu mir; ich fahre schon eine Weile Mountainbike und habe in diesem Jahr meine beiden Sportgeräte (Trek und Giant) gegen zwei Swoops 175 (7er und 8se) eingetauscht. Erfahrungsberichte werden, falls erwünscht, hier verfasst.

Jetzt habe ich aber eine Frage an auch. Bei meinem Swoop 175 8se federt die Gabel (Fox Talas 180er/2014) auch nicht komplett aus. Ich kann sie noch ca. 1 cm herausziehen, sie bleibt jedoch nicht dort. Effektiv, hätte ich damit nur einen Federweg von 170mm. Ist das bei der neuen Talas (bei meinen anderen Gabel hatte ich dieses Verhalten nicht) normal oder muss sie eingeschickt werden. Vielleicht jemand eine einfache Lösungsmöglichkeiten parat? Die Jungs in der Megastore - Werkstatt sind zwar super, ich muss aber relativ lange fahren um dort hin zu kommen. Übrigens ist das Fahrrad erst 3 Wochen alt, Druck (ca. 128psi) und Gabeleinstellung stimmen soweit.

Übrigens ein Riesen Lob an den Schöpfer des 175 er Swoop. Das ist bis jetzt das schnellste Bike das ich je hatte. Bereits in der ersten Woche mit meinen beiden Rädern könnte ich meine Zeiten deutlich verbessern. Bergab ist das Swoop eine echte Waffe, zwar nicht ganz so verspielt wie mein ex-trek, dafür aber verdammt schnell und sicher Bergab.

LG


----------



## Gyver (12. August 2014)

@Toni 
Ja das kommt hin. Habe auch über 200 PSI auf dem Float X drauf um an den geünschten SAG zu kommen.


----------



## Gyver (12. August 2014)

Mich würden auch mal eure Setup Einstellungen bei der Talas und dem Float X in Bezug auf die Zugstufe (auch High Low an der Talas) interessieren. Ich mache mal n Anfang: 

Alle Zugstufenklicks von komplett offen ---> zu

Mein Gewicht: 87KG inkl. Klamotten etc.

Talas 36 Kashima 2014
PSI: 150
Zugstufe: 9 Klicks
Highspeed: 10 Klicks
Lowspeed: 9 Klicks

Float X CTD Kashima 2014
PSI: 220
Zugstufe: 15 Klicks


----------



## toni99 (12. August 2014)

Hab auch die 14er Talas vorne wie gesagt jetzt 150 hinten ca 200-210 vorne jeweils 5 Klicks druckstufe (high und low speed ) sowie zugsufe.
Hinten hab ich mich noch nicht mit der Zugstufe beschäftigt...


----------



## tane (12. August 2014)

@toni99: deine drücke müßten hinkommen, ich bin a bissl leichter (78 all up) & fahr wie xagt 140vo, 190hi


----------



## Freerider_13131 (12. August 2014)

Hier noch meine Einstellung:

181 cm / 75 kg / Rahmen 20" Swoop 8se 2014

Gabel:
125 bis 135 psi ( je nach Strecke)
Ls: 7 Klicks / Hs: 5-7 Klicks (danach leicht der Strecke angepasst)
Rb: 7 Klicks​
Dämpfer:

200 psi
Rb: 10 Klicks
CTD: Trailstufe: 2-3 / Downhill: D / Climb wird nicht verwendet


----------



## Luthier (12. August 2014)

Schaut, schaut .....was die liebe DHL Fee heute vorbeigebracht hat.
Bin jetzt auch ein stolzer Radon Besitzer, der es kaum abwarten kann, dieses echt gut aussehendes Stück auf die Piste zu nehmen.



 

 2 min später


 

Der kleine Krabbler wollte unbedingt beim Unboxing dabei sein.

und 10 minuten später



jetzt hab ich noch Zeit bis zum Wochenende alles ordentlich nachzuziehen und einstellen. Am Wochenende ab in die Natur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toni99 (12. August 2014)

Super! Sieht einfach geil aus!!
Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## sagmehl (12. August 2014)

@ Luthier
ich hab das gleiche Heute auch bekommen, konnte auch schon ne kleine Runde fahren! Geht einfach super das Teil. Geht Bergauf genausogut wie mein BMC Supertrail ST02 (15,5kg und 3-fach Antrieb) und Bergab hab ichs nur mit grob eingestelltem Fahrwerk getestet.
Kannst du bei dir die Sattelstütze auch nur halb versenken? Ich glaub da muss der Rohrschneider her! Bilder folgen die nächsten Tage 

Viel Spaß damit

Gruß

Edit: War von der Aufbauquali echt überrascht. Kein Defekt am Rahmen und bis auf den linken Bremshebel war alle Schrauben gut angezogen.


----------



## Fijure (12. August 2014)

Ist das Swoop 210 9.0 komplett ausverkauft?!


----------



## sagmehl (12. August 2014)

Fijure schrieb:


> Ist das Swoop 210 9.0 komplett ausverkauft?!



Ne, bei Bikediscount sind alle noch verfügbar!
S, M und L auf Lager

edit: sry, hab 190 statt 210 gelesen.


----------



## mazola01 (12. August 2014)

Was wiegt das 190er ?


----------



## Fijure (12. August 2014)

sagmehl schrieb:


> Ne, bei Bikediscount sind alle noch verfügbar!
> S, M und L auf Lager
> 
> edit: sry, hab 190 statt 210 gelesen.


Ja bin ich denn Banane?! 
Finde nur das 210 7.0, 175 9.0 und 190 9.0


----------



## sagmehl (12. August 2014)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Was wiegt das 190er ?



bin leider 2 Wochen beruflich unterwegs. Danach leih ich mir ne Waage und hängs mal hin. Wenn bis dahin nicht schon einer schneller war 
Auch wenns nicht der Herstellerangabe entspricht... immernoch sehr leicht fürn Freerider. Finde ich.

@Fijure
gibts wohl wirklich nichtmehr. Einfach mal ne mail an Bikediscount


----------



## haekel72 (13. August 2014)

Luthier schrieb:


> Schaut, schaut .....was die liebe DHL Fee heute vorbeigebracht hat.
> Bin jetzt auch ein stolzer Radon Besitzer, der es kaum abwarten kann, dieses echt gut aussehendes Stück auf die Piste zu nehmen.
> Anhang anzeigen 313122
> 
> ...


Schöööööön! Aber vergiss nicht den Lenker und vor allem die bremsgriffe richtig einzustellen!^^


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. August 2014)

Freerider_13131 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, das hier wird mein erster Eintrag in diesem Forum sein. Kurz zu mir; ich fahre schon eine Weile Mountainbike und habe in diesem Jahr meine beiden Sportgeräte (Trek und Giant) gegen zwei Swoops 175 (7er und 8se) eingetauscht. Erfahrungsberichte werden, falls erwünscht, hier verfasst.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich aber eine Frage an auch. Bei meinem Swoop 175 8se federt die Gabel (Fox Talas 180er/2014) auch nicht komplett aus. Ich kann sie noch ca. 1 cm herausziehen, sie bleibt jedoch nicht dort. Effektiv, hätte ich damit nur einen Federweg von 170mm. Ist das bei der neuen Talas (bei meinen anderen Gabel hatte ich dieses Verhalten nicht) normal oder muss sie eingeschickt werden. Vielleicht jemand eine einfache Lösungsmöglichkeiten parat? Die Jungs in der Megastore - Werkstatt sind zwar super, ich muss aber relativ lange fahren um dort hin zu kommen. Übrigens ist das Fahrrad erst 3 Wochen alt, Druck (ca. 128psi) und Gabeleinstellung stimmen soweit.
> 
> ...


Hallo, das ist nicht normal mit der Gabel, die sollte eigentlich von selbst wieder raus kommen. Du hast sie aber nicht zufällig abgesenkt? Die müsste wohl mal zu Fox wenn das Problem weiter besteht. Bitte wende Dich an die Service-Hotline von H&S Bike-Discount! 

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider_13131 (13. August 2014)

@Florian 

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich wohl im Store vorbeikommen, brauche sowieso noch Winter-Radbekleidung für die bald kommenden kalten/nassen Tage.
LG


----------



## Luthier (13. August 2014)

@sagmehl 

Bin noch dran alle schrauben mit dem passendem Drehmoment nachzuziehen und mit Locktite fest zu machen. 
Langsam fürs Wochenende vorbereiten.
Es geht sich leider nur die kleine Runde auf dem Zürcher Hausberg aber für den Anfang reicht das auch.
Bis selbst gespannt wie die Uphill Performance ist, obwohl ich da nicht zuviel erwarte. Viele Kompromisse mach ich da nicht.
Obwohl ich schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe sofort XX1/X01 zu verbauen.
Hab es für den Park und für Gröberes geholt. Werde es mit Original Teilen mal testen und dann bei Bedarf  Sachen tauschen.
Ich glaube als erstes kommen die Reifen Dran. Die neuen Hans Dampf werd ich auf mein AM Bike montieren, da kann nichts passieren
Zu deiner Frage, ja die Sattelstütze geht nicht weit rein. ca Hälfte des Weges. Da dachte ich schon an Reverb 150mm oder Vecnum moveloc.
Ideen hab ich viele. Mal schauen was zu realisieren geht.

Gruss


----------



## haekel72 (14. August 2014)

Freerider_13131 schrieb:


> @Florian
> 
> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Dann werde ich wohl im Store vorbeikommen, brauche sowieso noch Winter-Radbekleidung für die bald kommenden kalten/nassen Tage.
> LG


Die Nassen Tage sind schon da


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. August 2014)

.


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. August 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> @Bodo Probst  Mal ne Frage was steckt denn dahinter beim Swoop 6.0 nen normalen Monarch und keinen Monarch+ zu verbauen? Und wurde am Rahmen oder so was geändert, so das die Swoops nen Stück leichter werden?


Hallo meine Antwort wurde leider Verschluckt also nocnmal. Zum Rahmen der ist nur 100gr schwerer als der Slide 150.
Der neue Monarch Debon arbeitet auch unter heftigeren Bedingungen sehr gut .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. August 2014)

Luthier schrieb:


> @sagmehl
> 
> Bin noch dran alle schrauben mit dem passendem Drehmoment nachzuziehen und mit Locktite fest zu machen.
> Langsam fürs Wochenende vorbereiten.
> ...


Bei der Sattelstütze nur die Reverb 380mm und 30,9 Stütze geht fast compl. in den Rahmen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (14. August 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> @Bodo Probst
> Kurze Frage, hat das Radon Swoop 7.0 eine ISCG 03 oder 05 Aufnahme und wäre das der Richtige Freilauf für das DT Swiss E1900 Laufrad?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CPuslM25icACFaYewwod1XAAkw


Nein der E1900 hat noch einen Sperrklinken Freilauf . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Luthier (14. August 2014)

@Bodo 

Du hast mir die Frage beantwortet bevor ich sie stellen konnte.

Kann ich die Stealth Version auch einbauen???

Gruss


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. August 2014)

Luthier schrieb:


> @Bodo
> 
> Du hast mir die Frage beantwortet bevor ich sie stellen konnte.
> 
> ...


Nein der Rahmen hat keinen Ausgang. die Hans Dampf sind Super Gravity als 1000 gr. kein AM.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## mazola01 (14. August 2014)

Hallo bodo,

Also taugt der normale monarch debon auch im bikepark?


----------



## ride2befree (15. August 2014)

hat hier evtl. jemand Bilder/Erfahrungsberichte vom Swoop 210 7.0?
von dem hört man leider allgemein nicht so viel.. würd mich aber persönlich interessieren.


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. August 2014)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Hallo bodo,
> 
> Also taugt der normale monarch debon auch im bikepark?


Ja natürlich mit der Einschränkung, dass das Bike ein Enduro ist. Auch wenn unsere Teamfahrer damit erfolgreich an DH Rennen teilnehmen, sollte man das nicht vergessen . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Markuschhhh (16. August 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin letztens mit meinem Radon ZR Team ein bisschen Offroad unterwegs gewesen und hab Blut geleckt. Jetzt möchte ich mir gerne das Radon Swoop 175 6.0 zulegen. Ich habe hier noch eine RockShox Totem Gabel mit 180mm Federweg rumliegen und wollte fragen ob der Rahmen auch für 180mm Federgabeln frei gegeben ist?


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. August 2014)

Markuschhhh schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin letztens mit meinem Radon ZR Team ein bisschen Offroad unterwegs gewesen und hab Blut geleckt. Jetzt möchte ich mir gerne das Radon Swoop 175 6.0 zulegen. Ich habe hier noch eine RockShox Totem Gabel mit 180mm Federweg rumliegen und wollte fragen ob der Rahmen auch für 180mm Federgabeln frei gegeben ist?


Das Swoop hat 170+180er Gabeln aber ob man diesen Trum von Gabel reinmachen sollte na ja die Uphill Eigenschaften sind so
dahin .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## pseudosportler (16. August 2014)

Ich bin seit Donnerstag Besitzer eines Swoop 175 7.0 , Gestern war ich damit in Stromberg auf dem Flowtail unterwegs, trotz der nasse Strecke hat es riesig Spaß gemacht , auch wen ich konditionell und fahrtechnisch etwas aus der Übung bin, ein echt geiles Teil.
Danke an den netten Konstrukteur, der hier auch sehr schnell auf alle Fragen antwortet, top Service Bodo , natürlich auch an alle hier antwortenden/schreibenden Radon Mitarbeiter.
Am Bike habe ich bis jetzt nur etwas die Schaltung und den Luftdruck in der Gabel anpassen müssen, sonst war es sauber aufgebaut.
Da man im Stromberg selbst hoch kurbeln darf/muss konnte ich direkt die Up und Downhill Fähigkeiten austesten, klar runter macht mehr spaß aber wen man es gemütlich angehen läßt klappt es auch rauf ganz gut.
Einzig wie es sich auf Steilstücken verhält konnte ich da nicht testen, vom Fahrgefühl denke ich aber das man da keine absenkbare Gabel vermissen wird.

Habe jetzt auch nicht groß vor viel zu verändern, einzig die Ganganzeige kommt ab und die Positionen von Schalt und Bremshebel werden getauscht und damit in die für mich Idealen Positionen gebracht werden können.

Die originalen Schraubgriffe wurden direkt gegen Ergon Schraubgriffe im passender Farbe getauscht.

Jetzt baue ich mir noch einen zweiten LRS um für längere Touren mir dem entsprechenden leichteren Mänteln und schon habe ich ein Tourenbike und eins für die härteren Sachen.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## toni99 (16. August 2014)

Hey! Bezüglich der tourentauglichkeit kann ich berichten: bin grad von einer 1500hm Tour zurück und es war super!!! Natürlich ist es kein 11 kg hardtail aber für die downhill Fähigkeit genial. Mit der federgabel Einstellung komm ich noch nicht ganz klar( Voralpen Löw und highstes compression) aber sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (17. August 2014)

Wie issn das mit dem integrierten Kurbelabzieher in der RF Atlas? 
Vorne is ja die Kappe für den 10er imbus drauf und darunter is dann der Kurbelabzieher mit 8er imbus ...
Ich weiß jetzt nur nich in welche Richtung ich drehen muss ... nen kurbelabzieher dreht man doch normal rein oder ?! also muss ich im Uhrzeigersinn drehen oder irre ich mich da?
frage nach, weil die Schraube bei mir sehr fest sitzt und ich das Gewinde nich versauen will wenn ich zu stark in die falsche Richtung drehe.
LG Störte


----------



## haekel72 (17. August 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Wie issn das mit dem integrierten Kurbelabzieher in der RF Atlas?
> Vorne is ja die Kappe für den 10er imbus drauf und darunter is dann der Kurbelabzieher mit 8er imbus ...
> Ich weiß jetzt nur nich in welche Richtung ich drehen muss ... nen kurbelabzieher dreht man doch normal rein oder ?! also muss ich im Uhrzeigersinn drehen oder irre ich mich da?
> frage nach, weil die Schraube bei mir sehr fest sitzt und ich das Gewinde nich versauen will wenn ich zu stark in die falsche Richtung drehe.
> LG Störte


Der 10er Inbus muss an dem 8er Inbus anliegen- pass aber auf das Du den nicht abdrehst, ist nur ein kleines Aluteil. Dann drehst Du den 8er Links auf um die Kurbel zu entfernen. Die Aluscheibe dient dann als Abzieher!


----------



## Stoertebiker (17. August 2014)

Alles klar!
Danke!
Also doch gegen den Uhrzeigersinn?!


----------



## haekel72 (17. August 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> Danke!
> Also doch gegen den Uhrzeigersinn?!


Jepp^^


----------



## tane (17. August 2014)

alte atlas: gr. inbus/aüssere scheibe linksgewinde
neue atlas: beide rechtsgewinde


----------



## Bert83 (17. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich bei meinem Swoop 175 7.0 hinten die 180er Bremsscheibe gegen eine 203mm-Scheibe tausche. Von Formula gibt es diesen Adapter, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das der Richtige ist?!

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/formula-scheibenbremsadapter-is-hr-203mm-54441/wg_id-284

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## tane (17. August 2014)

...bei dir muss zugehen, dass du hinten eine 203er brauchst!


----------



## haekel72 (17. August 2014)

Bert83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich bei meinem Swoop 175 7.0 hinten die 180er Bremsscheibe gegen eine 203mm-Scheibe tausche. Von Formula gibt es diesen Adapter, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das der Richtige ist?!
> 
> ...


Du hast doch keine IS2000 Aufnahme am Rahmen?! Brauchst PM auf PM. Ich denke das du am Rahmen PM7 hast.


----------



## EVHD (17. August 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> Besitze das Swoop 7.0 und habe einen PM7 verbaut.


Brauchst einen PM7.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (17. August 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> Brauchst einen PM7.


Ja genau - Swoop Vorne PM8 - Hinten PM7
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...PM7-203-mm-Scheibe-incl-Schrauben--21888.html

Müsste dann der sein


----------



## ChrisStahl (17. August 2014)

Manuel Gruber, du ungeschliffener Diamant: 10.ter im der WM und jetzt, heute 1. in der EM. Dafür Danke vom ganzen Team, von allen, die hinter dir

 stehen, vor allem Bodo, Lars und Chris. Und deinem Swoop. Bleib bei uns - 2015 wird dein Jahr! Danke!


----------



## Bert83 (18. August 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten! Ich weiß schon, dass in der Artikelbeschreibung "Vorderrad" steht, aber auf anderen Seiten war dieser auch für das Hinterrad angegeben:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/formula-scheibenbremsadapter-7-pm-203mm-54453

Is der in Ordnung?


----------



## >Helge< (20. August 2014)

Hab´ich auch, passt!


----------



## Bert83 (20. August 2014)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Hab´ich auch, passt!



Er passt auch für das Hinterrad? Das wäre natürlich super


----------



## >Helge< (21. August 2014)

Ja steht, steht ja sogar PM7 to R203mm drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLTROY (21. August 2014)

Hallo, würde mir gerne mein 7.0 Swoop auf einfach umbauen mit 30 Kranz vo. aber irgendwie finde ich nicht heraus welche da drauf paßt auf die RF Chester.  Hat wer für mich einen Tipp? 

Danke Gruß


----------



## Thiel (21. August 2014)

Mess doch mal den Lochkreis oder schau dir die Ersatzkettenblätter von Race Face für deine Kurbel an. Dort wird eine Angabe stehen.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (21. August 2014)

> Hallo, würde mir gerne mein 7.0 Swoop auf einfach umbauen mit 30 Kranz vo. aber irgendwie finde ich nicht heraus welche da drauf paßt auf die RF Chester. Hat wer für mich einen Tipp?



Jedes normale 104er.
Ich fahr nen Raceface narrow-wide in 30T an meinem 7.0er (mit originaler Chester Kurbel).


----------



## Aalex (21. August 2014)

> auch wen ich konditionell und fahrtechnisch etwas aus der Übung bin



wo brauch man denn in stromberg kondition jetzt genau?  

bin da auch öfters. das kurze stück hoch haste doch schnell getrampelt.


----------



## EVHD (21. August 2014)

Moin,

Ich bin gerade dabei mein 7.0 auf Sram X0 umzurüsten. Nun habe ich das Problem das der Umwerfer (Sram X0 S3 Bottom Pull 36T) auf dem 36er Kettenblatt den Bashguard berührt. Nun frage ich mich was ich machen soll, da ich den Umwerfer nicht in der Höhe nicht verstellen kann. Will nur ungerne den Bashguard demontieren.

Gruß
Eric


----------



## Stoertebiker (21. August 2014)

Hatte das selbe Problem bei meinem 8.0.
Hab mir jetzt einfach denselben Umwerfer nochmal nur für 38 Zähne gekauft.
Werde den wohl morgen montieren und hoffe das das Thema dann endlich gegessen ist.
Hab aber auch überlegt ob man den Bashguard vielleicht mit 4 kleinen Unterlegscheibenweit genug vom Kettenblatt wegbekommen könnte damit der Umwerfer genug Platz hätte ...
Is mir aber auch erst eingefallen als ich den anderen Umwerfer schon bezahlt hatte ... deswegen kommt jetzt deer dran und gut is.


----------



## EVHD (21. August 2014)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, werde mal versuchen den Bashguard abzuschrauben (wenn das möglich ist). Werde dann nächste Woche im Bikepark sehen ob's auch ohne geht...die 2015 Modelle habe ja auch kein Bashguard dran.


----------



## Stoertebiker (21. August 2014)

Im Prinzip sollte es ohne Bashguard ja kein Problem sein.
Falls irgendwer noch nen 2-fachen X0 Umwerfer für 36T sucht ... ich hab zufällig einen abzugeben! ;-)


----------



## EVHD (21. August 2014)

Noch ne kurze Frage, wenn ich den Bashguard Abnehmen brauche ich doch Spacer, wären das die richtigen ?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32048_Chainring-Tab-Shims.html


----------



## pseudosportler (21. August 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> wo brauch man denn in stromberg kondition jetzt genau?
> 
> bin da auch öfters. das kurze stück hoch haste doch schnell getrampelt.


 Wenn du in den letzten 3 Jahren fast nichts und in den letzten 11 Monaten garnichts getan hast außer 10kg zu zulegen, dann ist das schon anstrengent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider_13131 (21. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir bitte einer die Drehmoment-Werte der beiden Dämpfer schrauben für das Swoop 2014 7er nennen. Dämpfer müsste kurz raus - habe was von 5 bis 7 Nm gelesen.  DANKE!


----------



## Themeankitty (22. August 2014)

8 Nm


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. August 2014)

hab mir heute das 2014er Swoop 175 SE bestellt.
was hat das den für eine Hinterbaubreite ??

135 oder 142


----------



## Themeankitty (24. August 2014)

Das Swoop hat 142mm Einbaubreite und eine X-12 Steckachse


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. August 2014)

danke...das X12 schreiben sie ja in den Daten, nur die Breite konnte ich nirgens finden.
dann kann ich mir also die 12x142 Achse für meinen ReserveLRS bestellen


----------



## BODOPROBST (24. August 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> hab mir heute das 2014er Swoop 175 SE bestellt.
> was hat das den für eine Hinterbaubreite ??
> 
> 135 oder 142


142mm ergibt sich aus 135mm+ 2x 3,5mm das sind die Aufnahmen im Rahmen für das Hinterrad ist beim 190+210 157mm.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Themeankitty (24. August 2014)

X-12 = hinten baubreite 142mm und eben 12mm achse
Wenn dein Reverse Laufrad für X-12 ausgelegt ist, dann kannst du dir die X-12 Achse bestellen


----------



## tane (24. August 2014)

sehr positiv: nicht eine umständliche inbus-X-12 achse, sondern eine werkzeuglose dt-swiss ist beim 8.0se dran!!!


----------



## haekel72 (24. August 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> Noch ne kurze Frage, wenn ich den Bashguard Abnehmen brauche ich doch Spacer, wären das die richtigen ?
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p32048_Chainring-Tab-Shims.html


Jepp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (24. August 2014)

@haekel72 danke für deine Antwort, hab's auch schon montiert.


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. August 2014)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> X-12 = hinten baubreite 142mm und eben 12mm achse
> Wenn dein Reverse Laufrad für X-12 ausgelegt ist, dann kannst du dir die X-12 Achse bestellen



ich will nur meinen Reservelaufradsatz anpassen...der ist aber nicht von Reverse


----------



## MTB-Timmel (24. August 2014)

hey, kann ich mit den DT Swiss E1900 im Swoop 175 7.0 tubeless fahren?


----------



## Themeankitty (24. August 2014)

Ja, aber man muss den Laufradsatz erst auf Tubless umrüsten


----------



## Luthier (24. August 2014)

Hallo Leute

Brauche schnell einen Rat.

Will von meinem anderen Bike die Code Bremse auf meinen Sloop ummontieren und habe eigentlich ein Problem.
Mit den Elixir schrauben und Adapter kriege ich es nicht hin.

Weiss jemand die genaue Schrauben länge und Muss ich die CPS Beilagscheiben über der Bremse montieren??sonst zu kurz

das auf dem Foto ist das beste was ich mit meinen Adaptern hinkriege.

Bin mir aber nicht sicher das es so kommt.


----------



## tane (25. August 2014)

meine erfahrung bezieht sich auf elixir R & e. 9: dort muss auch ein paar der sphärischen scheibchen plus eine dünne über der zange montiert werden. bei deiner montage wird die scheibe am sattel schleifen oder mindestens zuviel auf den scheibenstegen gebremst werden
schraubenlänge: einfach mit dem spitz der schublehre in die aufnahme am rahmen messen & die längstmöglichen schrauben verwenden (unten in den sacklöchern dürfen sie natürlich net anstehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stotzi (25. August 2014)

Eine Frage an Radon:
Habe das Swoop 6.0 und würde liebend gerne ne Reverb Stealth verbauen. Kann ich die Bohrung dafür anbringen, ohne die Grantie für den Rahmen einzubüßen? Liteville hat das z.B. mal gemacht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die kleine, ordentliche Bohrung an der richtigen Stelle keine Auswirkungen auf die Stabilität eines gut ausgelegten Rahmens haben sollte. Das ist sicher für viele Leute hier interessant. Möglicherweise ist aber auch genau das das Problem aus Radon-Sicht ; )
Falls es geht, wäre eine schriftliche Bestätigung super. gerne auch PN ; )


----------



## Stotzi (25. August 2014)

Übrigens, bin mit leichten Umbauten gerade mit dem Swoop nen Westalpencross gefahren. 6 Tage, 10.000hm. Definitiv kein Problem! Ist also wirklich extrem vielseitig das Bike!!! Wenn ich jetzt noch die 150mm Verstellweg einer Reverb Stealth nutzen könnte, wäre es ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung perfekter Allrounder .....
Hab mein komplett schwarzes 6.0 mit blauer Lackschutzfolie do-it your-self mäßig optisch an das 190er angelehnt und hab jetzt gesehen, dass die 2015er Bikes in die selbe Richtung gehen. Netter Zufall!


----------



## Stotzi (25. August 2014)




----------



## tane (25. August 2014)

...für die "älteren semester" spricht übrigens einiges gegen eine "stealth" variante: es gibt genügend erst-nur-rauf-dann-nur-runter-touren, auf denen eine teleskopstütze nutzlose 300gr sind. eine nicht-stealth-stütze läßt sich in 2min demontieren & die ersatzstütze reinschieben - 300gr gespart - bei stealth gehz net.


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. August 2014)

hat hier Jemand schon mal eine Hammerschmidt ans Swoop gebaut ??


----------



## MTB-Timmel (27. August 2014)

Hi Bodo, hab grade dein video von der eurobike gesehen, dort meintest du das das neue Swoop 210 mit der boxxer auf 15,6kg kommt! das ist natürlich ein spitzen wert, nur kommt mir mein swoop 175 7.0 (GrößeM) jetzt plötzlich ziemlich schwer vor, hat so 15,1kg mit pedalen? sind die rahmen denn so ähnlich ausgelegt?


----------



## Sash84 (28. August 2014)

Hola,

mal ne hoffentlich nicht all zu blöde Frage an die Leute, die sich besser mit Komponenten auskennen als ich (was leider nicht all zu schwer ist ).

Ich habe das Swoop 175 6.0.
In der 175er Serie sind die Rahmen ja nahezu identisch (abgesehen von Farbe und Bohrungen für Variostütze etc).
Wie sieht es mit den 190er und 210ern aus?
Könnte ich mir einen Rahmen von denen holen und meine Komponenten da dran machen oder passen Sachen wie Steckachse, Gabel, Kurbel mit Kettenblättern, Geometrie etc. dann garnicht mehr?
Vielen Dank im Voraus und einen schönen Abend.


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. August 2014)

MTB-Timmel schrieb:


> Hi Bodo, hab grade dein video von der eurobike gesehen, dort meintest du das das neue Swoop 210 mit der boxxer auf 15,6kg kommt! das ist natürlich ein spitzen wert, nur kommt mir mein swoop 175 7.0 (GrößeM) jetzt plötzlich ziemlich schwer vor, hat so 15,1kg mit pedalen? sind die rahmen denn so ähnlich ausgelegt?


Der Rahmen vom Swoop 210 hat 400gr mehr Gewicht , die 15,5Kg sind ohne Pedale . Gruß Bodo


----------



## FrozenSmoke (29. August 2014)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten Swoop in der Größe L. Budget liegt unter 1500 weswegen ein gebrauchtes 6.0er perfekt wäre(Neupreis momentan bei 1500,-).
Weiß jmd. ob Radon auch gebrauchte Fahrräder verkauft? Also Testbikes, Leihbikes etc.?
Wer privat eines zu verkaufen hat kann mir ja eine PN schreiben


----------



## Thiel (29. August 2014)

Ja, ich habe dort mal ein slide 150 gekauft als testbike. Ruf halt mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. August 2014)

Warum kein Neubike wenn es im Budget liegt?


----------



## Gyver (29. August 2014)

Hallo Swooper

 Ich habe mir Vorgestern meine Felge (E2000) zerstört. Jemand hatte hier in Hildesheim auf einem Trail hinter einem Absprung einen ca 30 Kilogramm Baumstamm gelegt und ich bin volles Brett reingedübelt. Neben ein paar Schürfwunden und einer geprellten Schulter hat das Vorderrad einen Schlag abbekommen. Ich habe es jetzt in einer Fachwerkstatt zentrieren lassen aber der Mechaniker hat bei ruppigem Einsatz mir keine Langlebigkeit des Laufrades bescheinigt. 
Jetzt muss also bald ein neuer Lrs her. Ich war mit dem E2000 an meinem Swoop 8.0 SE sehr zufrieden. 
Kann mir jemand sagen ob dieser E2000 hier passen würde? 

http://www.bruegelmann.de/dt-swiss-...ASg&_cid=21_1_-1_9_161_364918_20517994285_pla


----------



## JanKi (29. August 2014)

@Gyver: Ja, der passt.
Allerdings bekommst Du für das Geld auch besseres - z.B.:
http://www.actionsports.de/de/laufr...way-pro-amride-25-laufradsatz-26er-1790g?c=41
oder
http://www.actionsports.de/de/laufr...dl31-d-light-disc-1790g-laufradsatz-26er?c=41


----------



## Gyver (29. August 2014)

Hey
Danke! 
Habe auch schon mal nur nach der VR Felge geschaut. Benötige ja eigentlich nur die VR Felge. 
Ne gute gebrauchte würde es ja auch tun.


----------



## tane (29. August 2014)

ob die funworks-nabe mit der dt 350er im e2000 mitkann...?


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. August 2014)

mal nee Frage in die aelteren Fox Fahrer...habe nun mit meinem Swoop SE zum ersten Mal Fox am Rad 
hatte mich heute nach der Erstmontage aufs Rad gesetzt und fand die 180ger Tallas RC2 recht soft.
also Pumpe ran und den Druck geprueft...da waren 125 PSI drauf, laut der Fox Tabelle geht das bei denen grad nur bis 100 PSI 
wenn ich mit dem Rad gerollt bin und dann mal richtig die Gabel reingedrueckt habe konnte ich sie fast komplett kompremieren


----------



## Gyver (29. August 2014)

Du hast falsch geschaut. Die Talas aus 2014 veträgt deutlich mehr. Setup wurde nen paar Seiten vorher gepostet.


----------



## Gyver (29. August 2014)

Ich habe 150 Psi bei 87 Kilogramm inkl. Klamotten drauf.

http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike&id=43


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. August 2014)

danke trotzdem ! dann sind die 125 psi sogar noch einen Hauch zuviel fuer mich ca. 80kg mit allem

hatte grad ebend auch diese Seite gefunden un d da stehen ganz andere PSI Werte, die haben sich scheinbar drastisch geaendert zu den Vorjahresmodellen 

Fox 36 Talls RC2 Fit 180mm Bedienungsanleitung aber nur in Englisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (29. August 2014)

Ja haben sie. Habe schon öfter gelesen, dass viele auch mit 10 Psi mehr fahren als angegeben.


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. August 2014)

ahh ok...konnte heute ja nur kurz rumrollen hier als Ersteindruck.
wollte erst eine Tour machen, wenn ich meine Crossmax SX einbauen konnt.
warte auf den neuen Achskit auf 142mm
aber auch die Option Hammerschmidt habe ich noch nicht verworfen !
schaue mir das Morgen erstmal alles in Ruhe an


----------



## Gyver (30. August 2014)

Ist dein Crossmax SX ein weißer Satz? Könntest du davon mal n Foto machen wenn du den Felgensatz drauf hast. Interessiert mich optisch mal 
Was machst du mit deinem E2000 Felgensatz. Verkaufst du den?


----------



## ticris (30. August 2014)

Hatte auch schon überlegt eine Hammerschmidt ans SE zu schrauben. Eventuell gibt es Probleme mit dem innen verlegten Schaltzug. Wobei die Schaltzüge beim Swoop recht "früh" aus dem Rahmen kommen. Es könnte also funktionieren.

Nachdem ich hier mehrfach über Schaltprobleme bei verschiedenen Umwerfen gelesenen hatte war für mich die HS schon vor dem Swoop Kauf Plan B, zumal ich einem Bike eine HS entreißen könnte. Allerdings funktioniert der Shimano XT Umwerfer bei mir 1A und die HS würde 650 g zusätzlich bedeuten. Dazu kommt die recht aufwendige Montage mit Fräsereien.


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. August 2014)

nein ist noch ein 2009er SX graue Felgen weisse Naben 
wolle den hauptsaechlich wegen tubless umbauen, habe keine lust die E2000 bin Felgenband umzuruesten auf tubless 
den E2000 behalte ich als Reserve...da das Swoop ja doch mehr kann als mein altes Ghost ERT, denke ich koennte der SX evtl. aufgeben 

also ich hatte meine HS auch mal an meinem Izimu drangebaut...nix mit fraesen einfach Kurbel und Kettenfuehrung ab
und HS drangeschraubt funzt super. also die ISG aufnahmen und die Tretlagergewinde sind doch alle maschinel bearbeitet,
wenn da paar 10tel drinliegen ist das fuer die HS kein Grund nicht zu passen.

ich schaue mir das gleich mal an und berichte dann


----------



## Juppidoo (31. August 2014)

Mal eine Frage an die Fox-Experten.

Das neue Swoop 2015 7.0 Expert hat die Fox 36 Float 27,5, RC2 mit 160 mm.
Kann man die Gabel auch auf 170 mm pimpen, in der Größe gibt es die ja auch?

160 mm vorne ich mir definitiv zu dicht am Slide 160. Da würde ich lieber auf 26 Zoll 180mm gehen.

Danke für die Infos

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (31. August 2014)

koennte moeglich sein, aber ich denke eher nicht.

und genau aus diesem Grund hatte ich mir noch schnell das SE in 26" gekauft 
denn ich finde ist unlogisch nur vorne auf 27,5 zu gehen, weil wenn es so sein sollte 
und es immer weniger Bereifung fuer 26 Zoll geben sollte habe ich ein Problem am Hinterrad.
vorne kann jeder mit einem Gabelwechsel auch auf 27,5 umsteigen, doch hinten benoetigt man 
dann ja eine neue Schwinge vom Hersteller und den Umbau stelle ich mir dann umstaendlich vor.


----------



## Juppidoo (31. August 2014)

Das 8.0 SE ist schon ein cooles Ding. Das Reifenproblem sehe ich für die nächsten 5 Jahre sehr gelassen. 

Ich habe das Slide 160 und suche was für Freeride und Park womit man aber auch kurze Touren fahren kann um die Spots abzufahren. Ich sehe 650B als sinnvoll an, wobei eine gute Gabel mit 180mm natürlich auch super ist. 160mm und 650B ist mir für ein schweres Enduro/Freerider zu wenig vorne.

Kennt sich sonst noch jemand mit dem Aufpimpen von 160 auf 170 mm bei de Fox 36 Float 27,5 aus?


----------



## siebenacht (2. September 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Fox-Experten.
> 
> Das neue Swoop 2015 7.0 Expert hat die Fox 36 Float 27,5, RC2 mit 160 mm.
> Kann man die Gabel auch auf 170 mm pimpen, in der Größe gibt es die ja auch?
> ...


Warum nimmst Du dann kein 26er Vorderrad mit 180mm-Federgabel? Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, sollte es das 7er mit 26 und 180er Federgabel oder mit 27,5 Zoll Vorderrad und 160mm-Federgabel zu kaufen geben, oder?
Gruß 78


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. September 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Warum nimmst Du dann kein 26er Vorderrad mit 180mm-Federgabel? Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, sollte es das 7er mit 26 und 180er Federgabel oder mit 27,5 Zoll Vorderrad und 160mm-Federgabel zu kaufen geben, oder?
> Gruß 78



Jepp, das 7.0er Swoop wird es auch mit 26" vo./hi. geben - dort ist dann natürlich die 180er FOX 36 verbaut. Das Rad hat es leider noch nicht in unser Fotostudio geschafft - daher auch noch nicht auf unserer Website vertreten...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Juppidoo (2. September 2014)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Jepp, das 7.0er Swoop wird es auch mit 26" vo./hi. geben - dort ist dann natürlich die 180er FOX 36 verbaut. Das Rad hat es leider noch nicht in unser Fotostudio geschafft - daher auch noch nicht auf unserer Website vertreten...
> 
> Gruß, Andi




Danke für die Info, sehr hilfreich.

Noch lieber wäre mir ein 650B vo/hi mit 170 oder 180mm  Aber das dauert wohl noch 2 Jahre.


----------



## sagmehl (3. September 2014)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Was wiegt das 190er ?



Laut meiner Waage, die eig. nur bis 15kg geht und deshalb abweichen kann, 15,4 kg (190 9.0).


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. September 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Fox-Experten.
> 
> Das neue Swoop 2015 7.0 Expert hat die Fox 36 Float 27,5, RC2 mit 160 mm.
> Kann man die Gabel auch auf 170 mm pimpen, in der Größe gibt es die ja auch?
> ...


Hallo Jürgen das Expert ist für die Biker gedacht die Touren mit Fr . verbinden wollen . Die F36 / 160mm ist 600gr.leichter und
Bergab nur geringf. schlechter dafür ist das Bike im Uphill ganz eng am Slide 150 HD dran . Kann nur Sagen Testen . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. September 2014)

und das auch ohne Absenkung ?


----------



## Juppidoo (4. September 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen das Expert ist für die Biker gedacht die Touren mit Fr . verbinden wollen . Die F36 / 160mm ist 600gr.leichter und
> Bergab nur geringf. schlechter dafür ist das Bike im Uphill ganz eng am Slide 150 HD dran . Kann nur Sagen Testen . Gruß Bodo




Hallo Bodo,

das hört sich gut an.

Ich habe allerdings ein Slide 160 8.0 (mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin) und ein etwas älteres Specialized Enduro, das ausgedient hat und suche nun einen Freerider, der da anfängt wo das Slide aufhört. Freeride und Park, allerdings mit der Möglichkeit auch mal hoch zu kurbeln für Locations wie Finale, Leogang usw. Natürlich kann man das z.T auch mit dem Slide machen, aber wenn man es krachen lassen will suche ich was robusteres. (wie z.B Speci Sx Trail)

Das Swoop 190 hat nur einfach und ist wohl nur schwer hoch zu fahren. Bleibt wohl das Swoop 175 mit 180mm vorne.

Oder schätzt du das anders ein?

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## shr3d (7. September 2014)

Wenn ich hier schon die Gelegenheit hab die Jungs von Radon zu sprechen: Beim Swoop 175 6.0 (2015) ist auf dem Bild ein normaler Monarch Dämpfer ohne Piggyback zu sehen. In der Beschreibung steht allerdings Monarch Plus. Was ist wirklich dran? Außerdem wie sieht es mit Zugführung für ne Reverb aus? Sind da Schlaufen wie beim alten 6.0 oder ist da eine Führung für eine Reverb Stealth vorhanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baude (7. September 2014)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-175/swoop-175-60/

Haben die Beschreibung geändert, jetzt passt der Text. Laut Facebook wird nun auch so ausgeliefert wie auf dem Bild

Edit: Die Frage mit dem Ausgang für die Reverb Stealth habe ich auch schonmal gestellt, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen. Auf dem Bild sieht es jedenfalls so aus, als wäre unten auch direkt neben dem Dämpfer der Ausgang vorhanden.


----------



## enno112 (8. September 2014)

Swoop 190 7.0 heute als Tagesangebot bei H&S mit -30%...

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-190-7.0-20241


----------



## rOha (8. September 2014)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> 
> das hört sich gut an.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Jürgen,

ich wollte auch eher einen Freerider und habe das Swoop 7.0 190 gekauft. Bei dem Preis ist auch noch etwas Budget für Optimierung vorhanden.
Ich habe, weil ich damit nicht nur Park sondern auch ab und zu etwas auch auf meinen Hometrails fahren will (oder wie schon erwähnt mal etwas bergauf wie z.B. von Saalbach nach Leogang) eine Kindshock Dropzone Variostütze (ohne Remote zwecks leichtem Austauschen), eine 11-36 Kassette drangebaut und ausserdem an diesem Wochenende den Kage Dämpfer durch einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Air mit Climb Switch ersetzt. Jetzt sackt das Rad bergauf fast nicht mehr in den Federweg, und mit der Variostütze kann mann auch noch ganz gut hoch pedallieren, soweit die 1x10 Übsetzung das halt zulässt. Gefällt mir so gut, dass ich noch überlege die Kassette mit dem Trickstuff 41er Kassettenblatt zu modifizieren, wenn es bald verfügbar ist. Wenn ich nicht sogar im Winter (Bastelzeit) aufgrund der mir super passenden Geometrie ganz in Extase gerate und dann sogar auf SRAM X1 1x11 umrüste. Aktuell wiegt das Rad btw. so 16,9 kg inkl. Pedale, das lässt sich bergauf durchaus noch fahren....auch wenn es dafür bessere Räder gibt....

Da ich mein Nukeproof Mega meinem Sohn überlassen habe ist das nun mein einziges Fully neben meinem Liteville 101 Hardtail im AM Dress und ich kann damit glaube ich ganz gut leben.


Greetz,
Roland


----------



## Gyver (8. September 2014)

Brauche Hilfe :-(

HILFE BODO

Hallo Leute
Bin Gestern nach einem Sprung derbe mit meinem Swoop eingeschlagen bzw. heftig gelandet und habe frontal einen kleinen Baumstamm erwischt, welcher auf die Gabelkrone geschlagen ist. Anschließend habe ich das Rad überprüft und festgestellt, dass ich massives Spiel am Steuersatz hatte. Nachdem das Rad zerlegt war, habe ich dann bemerkt, dass das Spiel von der Lagerschale her kommt, welche nicht mehr passgenau im Steuerrohr sitzt. Auch eine neue Lagerschale brachte keine Verbesserung, so dass es nun sein kann, dass der Rahmen am unteren Steuerrohransatz einen mitbekommen hat und die Lagerschale deshalb nicht mehr passt.

Was kann ich nun tun? Hilfe.....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. September 2014)

baude schrieb:


> http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/mountainbike/superenduro/swoop-175/swoop-175-60/
> 
> Haben die Beschreibung geändert, jetzt passt der Text. Laut Facebook wird nun auch so ausgeliefert wie auf dem Bild
> 
> Edit: Die Frage mit dem Ausgang für die Reverb Stealth habe ich auch schonmal gestellt, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen. Auf dem Bild sieht es jedenfalls so aus, als wäre unten auch direkt neben dem Dämpfer der Ausgang vorhanden.


Hallo, ja, alle Swoop 175 Rahmen sind mit der Vorbereitung für die Reverb-Stealth-Leitung versehen. 
Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## shr3d (8. September 2014)

Das sind ja gute Neuigkeiten. Ich weiß nicht ob ihr das schon mitbekommen habt, aber ich kann seit gestern nicht mehr auf die Radon Seite zugreifen. Zeigt "die Webseite ist nicht verfügbar an"


----------



## Radon-Bikes (9. September 2014)

shr3d schrieb:


> Das sind ja gute Neuigkeiten. Ich weiß nicht ob ihr das schon mitbekommen habt, aber ich kann seit gestern nicht mehr auf die Radon Seite zugreifen. Zeigt "die Webseite ist nicht verfügbar an"


Hallo, seit heute morgen ist unsere Webseite www.radon-bikes.de wieder verfügbar. Vielen Dank für die Geduld und viel Spaß beim Stöbern! 
Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## BODOPROBST (9. September 2014)

Gyver schrieb:


> Brauche Hilfe :-(
> 
> HILFE BODO
> 
> ...


Hört sich nicht gut an, aber Ferndiagnose  geht da nicht . was für ein Swoop ?   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Gyver (9. September 2014)

Hallo Bodo
Es ist ein 8.0 SE aus 2014
Habe schon mit dem Service gesprochen. Kann gut sein, dass ich den Rahmen einschicken muss. Ist am unteren Lager am Steuerrohr auch eine Lagerschale montiert? Oder sitzt das Lager so im Steuerrohr? 
Ich habe das Rad gerade hier in einer Fachwerkstatt in Hildesheim. Der Rahmen selbst sieht am unteren Steuerrohransatz nicht beschädigt aus, aber das Lager hat dort deutlich Spiel und fällt einem entgegen wenn man es nicht festhält. 
Lieben Gruß
 Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (9. September 2014)

klingt nach aufgeweitetem steuerrohr - bin gespannt wie das heilbar ist!


----------



## Gyver (9. September 2014)

Und ich erst....


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. September 2014)

Gyver schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo
> Es ist ein 8.0 SE aus 2014
> Habe schon mit dem Service gesprochen. Kann gut sein, dass ich den Rahmen einschicken muss. Ist am unteren Lager am Steuerrohr auch eine Lagerschale montiert? Oder sitzt das Lager so im Steuerrohr?
> Ich habe das Rad gerade hier in einer Fachwerkstatt in Hildesheim. Der Rahmen selbst sieht am unteren Steuerrohransatz nicht beschädigt aus, aber das Lager hat dort deutlich Spiel und fällt einem entgegen wenn man es nicht festhält.
> ...


Der 175er Rahmen hat ein IS 52 Lager da sitzt das Lager direkt im Steuerkopf . Ich bitte die Service Leute mir den Rahmen zu
zeigen . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Gyver (10. September 2014)

Hallo Bodo
Ich warte jetzt auf eine Antwort vom Support, ob und wann ich den Rahmen zusenden soll.
Anbei ein Link mit einem Video wo man ein wenig erkennen kann, wie groß das "Spiel" ist.


----------



## tane (10. September 2014)

nur so eine idee:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...erer-tube-headset----canyon-fitment-260-p.asp
hat eine eingepreste untere lagerschale, die könnte, wenns nicht viel aufgeweitet ist evtl. noch spielfrei sitzen...


----------



## KILLTROY (11. September 2014)

Hallo, kann mir jemand die Drehmomente mitteilen für das Swoop 175 2014? Vielen Dank  

Bild im Anhang

1=
2=
3=
4=
5=
6=
7=
8=

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (11. September 2014)

Hey Tane
Ich wohne in der Nähe von Hannover und dort gibt es eine Firma, die sich auf Rahmenreperaturen spezialisiert hat. Die fertigen auch Steuersätze mit Übermaß an etc.
Heute habe ich eine Nachricht von Bike Discount erhalten, dass der Rahmenherrsteller zwecks Umtausch kontaktiert wird. Mal schauen, wie es weiter geht. Wäre super, wenn sich dann Bodo mal meinen Rahmen anschaut.
Bin doch so verliebt in mein weinrotes Swoop


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. September 2014)

Gyver schrieb:


> Hey Tane
> Ich wohne in der Nähe von Hannover und dort gibt es eine Firma, die sich auf Rahmenreperaturen spezialisiert hat. Die fertigen auch Steuersätze mit Übermaß an etc.
> Heute habe ich eine Nachricht von Bike Discount erhalten, dass der Rahmenherrsteller zwecks Umtausch kontaktiert wird. Mal schauen, wie es weiter geht. Wäre super, wenn sich dann Bodo mal meinen Rahmen anschaut.
> Bin doch so verliebt in mein weinrotes Swoop


Hi glaube wenn der Rahmen keine Spuren von Lackpatzern hat kannst du den Rahmen weiterfahren da das Lager sich auf den Konus zentriert . Das Lager mit Lagerkleber einsetzen und die Spur des Bikes prüfen . Bei Frontschlag Test hat der Rahmen
ohne Schaden eine 180er Gabel mit 35mm Stahlrohren verbogen daher ist mein Vertrauen sehr hoch. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Gyver (12. September 2014)

Hallo Bodo
Äußerlich erkennt man nichts. Der Rahmen hat keine sichtbaren Schäden. Habe noch nie ein Lager eingeklebt. Bekommt man das im Nachhinein dann auch wieder raus wenn es mal getauscht werden muss? Und welcher Kleber wäre wenn dann der richtige? Gibt von Loctite da ja einige Sachen.


----------



## Gyver (12. September 2014)

Ich habe noch mal ne Frage. Kann mir jemand, oder Bodo sagen, ob das untere IS 52 Lager normal eingepresst wird, oder ob das so einfach drin sitzt. Ein Mitarbeiter bei der Firma "reset racing" meinte zu mir am Telefon, dass das Lager Spiel haben muss letztlich nur über den Steuersatz fixiert wird, da es sich im Steuerohrkonus zentriert.
Dann könnte es nämlich sein, dass vielleicht doch nur der Steuersatz defekt ist.


----------



## Thiel (12. September 2014)

Ich habe kein Swoop aber auch exakt solch ein unteres Steuerohr mit IS 52 und bei mir ists auch locker - normal.


----------



## Freerider_13131 (13. September 2014)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir jemand die Drehmomente mitteilen für das Swoop 175 2014? Vielen Dank
> 
> Bild im Anhang
> 
> ...



Das würde mich auch interessieren, vielleicht erbarmt sich ja einer. Grüße


----------



## enno112 (13. September 2014)

4+8 = 12 Nm
5+6 = 6-8 Nm
2+3 = 8 Nm
1 = Steckachse handfest (?Nm)
7 = ? (steht meine ich auf der linken Seite an der Kurbel bzw. der Schraube (bei Sram X.0)

Daten sind vom Slide, jedoch meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass es bei Swoop und Slide gleich ist.

Ansonsten mal die Forumsuche bemühen, hab damals die Daten von Bodo so übernommen.
Hier noch mal ein Bild dazu (ist aber nicht von mir...):


----------



## Freerider_13131 (13. September 2014)

Sehr nett, vielen Dank. Werde das so übernehmen. Sollte das bei Swoop anders sein, bitte um ein mögliches Update hier.
Ich denke, dass viele Swoop Fahrer deine Antwort früher oder später schätzen werden.
Lg


----------



## enno112 (13. September 2014)




----------



## pseudosportler (14. September 2014)

Yep währe sehr nett wen Bodo oder jemand anderes die Werte bestätigen oder anpassen würde, zumindest ist das schon mal besser als garkeine angaben.
Danke fürs einstellen .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (14. September 2014)

Super gemacht Enno. Das ist alles richtig bei den Alu Bikes kann man an großen den Aluschrauben sagen 12-14 beim 190-210er
12-16Nm bei den Schrauben mit ? Handfest wobei das bei M5 (Flaschenhalter) nicht hoch ist. Gruß Bodo


----------



## enno112 (14. September 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Super gemacht Enno. Das ist alles richtig bei den Alu Bikes kann man an großen den Aluschrauben sagen 12-14 beim 190-210er
> 12-16Nm bei den Schrauben mit ? Handfest wobei das bei M5 (Flaschenhalter) nicht hoch ist. Gruß Bodo


Ähm sorry, aber ich will mich hier nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken!
Das hat ein anderer User hier im Forum erstellt!
Ich habe es nur für mich abgespeichert und stelle mein Wissen gern anderen Usern zur verfügung, ist ja auch der Sinn eines solchen Forums.....


----------



## KILLTROY (14. September 2014)

Besten Dank für die Infos!


----------



## Gyver (16. September 2014)

So hier ein kleines Update von meinem Swoop.
Habe das Rad bei Reset Racing in Hannover abgegeben und die Jungs haben den kompletten Steuersatz gewechselt und alles neu eingestellt. Die machen auch Rahmenreperaturen usw. Der Rahmen hat aber keine Beschädigung und ich bin MEGA happy. 
Schon toll, wenn eine Fachwerkstatt hier bei mir um die Ecke das Problem nicht erkennt und mich verrückt macht, dass der Rahmen wohl defekt sein könnte, da das Lager unten Spiel hat. 
Am Wochenende kann wieder geswoopt werden


----------



## sagmehl (16. September 2014)

sagmehl schrieb:


> Laut meiner Waage, die eig. nur bis 15kg geht und deshalb abweichen kann, 15,4 kg (190 9.0).



Gewicht hat sich mit neuer Waage bestätigt. 190 9.0 (M) hat mit DMR Vault 2014 Pedalen (mit gleicher Waage gewogen: 430g) angenehme 15,5kg.
Die 15,4 kg kamen mit Reverse Escape Pedalen 2010 zustande.

Was ich mich noch frage: Ist es normal, dass der Rahmen unterm Tretlager keine Bohrung hat?


----------



## Denny225 (17. September 2014)

Ab wann genau wird das 2015 Swoop 6.0 lieferbar sein?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. September 2014)

Denny225 schrieb:


> Ab wann genau wird das 2015 Swoop 6.0 lieferbar sein?


Hallo Denny225, derzeit steht die Lieferbarkeit bei KW 44. http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-swoop-175-6.0-238648. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Sash84 (21. September 2014)

Ein kleines Gruppenfoto der Gebrüder Swoop nachdem ich mir letzte Woche noch spontan eins in Größe S gekauft habe bevor es nicht mehr verfügbar ist. 
Variostütze dran, Schläuche, Reifenmäntel und Pedale vom "alten" dran sowie Vorbau und Lenker und fertig ist der Bock.
Bin nur unschlüssig ob ich wieder die Aufkleber abmachen will. Irgendwie sieht es mit sportlicher aus, aber ohne ist es einfach NUR schwarz. 

PS: Das linke in L (sehr guter Zustand mit neuen Teilen) steht somit zum Verkauf. Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. September 2014)

das musst Du jetzt aber mal erklaeren....Du steigst von L auf S um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (21. September 2014)

...je nach fahrstil jedenfalls besser viel zu klein als ein bissl zu groß...
mir (181) passt M haargenau, interessant wär ein s aber doch hin & wieder, wenns echt verwinkelt is...


----------



## Sash84 (22. September 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> das musst Du jetzt aber mal erklaeren....Du steigst von L auf S um


Längere Geschichte. Zusammenfassung ist, dass kürzerer Vorbau und angepasster Sattel/Sattelstütze für Touren ausreichend zur Größenkompensation waren und auch biem bergab viel gebracht haben aber im verwinkelten Gelände, bei ungünstigen Notabstiegen und beim allgemeinem Handling sind ein paar cm weniger doch ganz angenehm wenn man nicht eindeutig aufgrund der Ergonomie und Körpergröße ein großes Rad braucht.



tane schrieb:


> ...je nach fahrstil jedenfalls besser viel zu klein als ein bissl zu groß...
> mir (181) passt M haargenau, interessant wär ein s aber doch hin & wieder, wenns echt verwinkelt is...


Schön gesagt. 
S zu M bzw. M zu L unterscheiden sich ja nur durch jeweils 2 cm an Sattel- und Oberrohr was sich zunächst ja nach nicht viel anhört. Aber in der Praxis teilweise doch spürbar ist.


----------



## EVHD (22. September 2014)

Moin,
hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Monarch Debonair im Swoop gemacht? Überlege die Luftkammer tauschen, da wenn ich mir einen neuen kaufen würde der Tune nur M/M wäre.


----------



## tane (22. September 2014)

wenn mirs geld wurscht wär würd ich mir ein s auch noch anschaffen (anfänglich hab ich eh kurz an s gedacht, mich dann aber nicht getraut...die reverb wär vermutl. auch zu kurz...)


----------



## pseudosportler (28. September 2014)

Tach zusammen,
ich habe da mal eine Frage an die Swopper und dem Radon Fachpersonal, ich habe mein Swoop 175 7.0 heute zum vieten mal bewegt.
1 mal in Stromberg auf den Flowtrails, 2 mal eine Tour in Heimischen Gefilden, 3 mal im Bikepark Winterberg und heute wieder ne Tour in Heimeische Gefilden.
Nun zur Frage, ich habe in Winterberg vor der ersten Abfahrt gemerkt das der Steuerlager Spiel hat, ist ja kein Ding, Vorbau lösen und das Steuerlager nachziehen.
Heute am Ende der Tour das gleiche, Steuerlager hatte wieder Spiel, Zuhause wieder beseitigt.
Es ist doch nicht normal das man nach so kurzer Zeit zwei mal Spiel im Lenkkopflager hat.
Ich hatte bis jetzt schon ca. 10 Verschiedene Bikes und vieleicht 2-3 mal Spiel im Lenkkopflager, aber spätestens nach dem ersten nachziehen war es gut.
Hatte jemand ähnliche Probeme an seinen Swoop ? oder kann was dazu sagen ?
Mache mir etwas Sorgen ob da nicht etwas ganz ok ist, ewentuell war das Lager nicht richtig eingepresst ?

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (28. September 2014)

Der originale Atlas-Vorbau braucht ordentlich Drehmoment (habs nicht mehr im Kopf, ich glaube 10-13Nm).
Hab den die ersten beiden male auch nur mit den für andere Vorbauten üblichen 7-8 Nm angezogen und da lockerte sich der Vorbau auch sehr schnell was sich dann als Spiel im Steuerlager bemerkbar machte.
Mit 12Nm war dann Ruhe.
(alle Kontaktflächen sauber, setze ich mal als selbstverständlich voraus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (28. September 2014)

@MiWisBastelbude 
Danke für die Antwoert.
Beim ersten mal in Winterberg habe ich nur per Handgefühl angezogen, mangels Drehmomentschlüssel, wusste da aber schon das es recht fest sein soll, es gab hier ja mal ein Bild vom Slide mit dem Nm Werten.
Heute mit 11Nm angezogen,mit Jährlich geprüften Drehmomentschlüssel.
Damit sollte ja jetzt alles geklärt sein.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## KILLTROY (29. September 2014)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> ich habe da mal eine Frage an die Swopper und dem Radon Fachpersonal, ich habe mein Swoop 175 7.0 heute zum vieten mal bewegt.
> 1 mal in Stromberg auf den Flowtrails, 2 mal eine Tour in Heimischen Gefilden, 3 mal im Bikepark Winterberg und heute wieder ne Tour in Heimeische Gefilden.
> Nun zur Frage, ich habe in Winterberg vor der ersten Abfahrt gemerkt das der Steuerlager Spiel hat, ist ja kein Ding, Vorbau lösen und das Steuerlager nachziehen.
> ...


Hi, habe das selbe Problem gehabt aber nach 3 bis 4x nachziehen war dann ruhe. Ich glaube da war die Lagerschale nicht ganz drinn und hat nachgegeben.


----------



## pseudosportler (29. September 2014)

@KILLTROY 
Danke für die Info  .
Bin mal gespannt ob es das jetzt war bei mir. Wird aber wohl etwas dauern bis das Swoop wider bewegt wird.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. September 2014)

hat hier Jemand einen Tip fuer einen guten passenden Kettenstrebenschutz
musste heute beim putzen feststellen, dass die Kette schon durch die extra Schutzfolie durch ist bis auf den Lack


----------



## tane (29. September 2014)

wennst den horstlink aufmachst kannst einen schlauch drüberziehen, bei mir sitzt der ziemlich stramm (& is jedenfalls leichter & schöner als der nnn vorher)


----------



## Stoertebiker (29. September 2014)

Ich hab Lenkerband drumgewickelt.
Schützt gut und weils selbst klebt muss man nich noch Kabelbinder oder Isolierband drummachen.


----------



## kilsen (29. September 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> hat hier Jemand einen Tip fuer einen guten passenden Kettenstrebenschutz
> musste heute beim putzen feststellen, dass die Kette schon durch die extra Schutzfolie durch ist bis auf den Lack


Hab den hier
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-kettenstrebenschutz-mtb-89749


----------



## KILLTROY (30. September 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> hat hier Jemand einen Tip fuer einen guten passenden Kettenstrebenschutz
> musste heute beim putzen feststellen, dass die Kette schon durch die extra Schutzfolie durch ist bis auf den Lack



Ich verwende jetzt seit längeren einen Fahrradschlauch hält ewig und dämpft die kette ein wenig


----------



## GeneralDesert (30. September 2014)

Jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage.
Ich plane mir 2015 ein Swoop zu kaufen, bin mir aber unsicher welches.
Es geht konkret um das Swoop 175 9.0 und das Swoop 190 9.0.
Derzeit fahre ich ein Cube AM mit 150/130mm

Erstmal zu meinem Profil

95Kg mit Ausrüstung
Lokale Trails (selber hochfahren)
Endurostrecken mit max. 2-2.5m drops
Ab und zu will ich mal in den Bikepark gehen (aber eher selten, da hier in der nähe nichts ist)
Alpentrails (auch mit Lift)

Ich denke hier passt das Swoop 175 wunderbar, aber ich habe halt immer Angst, das etwas kaputt geht und ich so etwas stabileres brauche (Ist aber beim Auto auch so, nach jedem Schlagloch denke ich dass etwas kaputt ist). Wie verkraftet das 175er Treppenfahrten?


----------



## baude (30. September 2014)

Der Kollege hier hat selbstklebende Klettstreifen verwendet. Klingt als würde das gut funktionieren 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/09/29/arbeitsgeraet-alutech-teibun-prototyp-von-daniel-gottschall/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (30. September 2014)

GeneralDesert schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage.
> Ich plane mir 2015 ein Swoop zu kaufen, bin mir aber unsicher welches.
> Es geht konkret um das Swoop 175 9.0 und das Swoop 190 9.0.
> Derzeit fahre ich ein Cube AM mit 150/130mm
> ...



Treppen kann man auch mit deinem Cube runterfahren. Das verkraftet sowas auch. Wenn deine Laufräder dabei Krumm werden, sind sie nur schlecht eingespeicht. 

Das Swoop 175 9.0 ist für dich bessere Wahl als wie das 190


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. September 2014)

GeneralDesert schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich auch mal eine Frage.
> Ich plane mir 2015 ein Swoop zu kaufen, bin mir aber unsicher welches.
> Es geht konkret um das Swoop 175 9.0 und das Swoop 190 9.0.
> Derzeit fahre ich ein Cube AM mit 150/130mm
> ...


Hi GeneralDesert, 
ich würde Dir mit dem beschriebenen Einsatzgebiet auch zum 175er raten, da es vorne zweifach aufgebaut ist und auch gewichtstechnisch eher für Uphills geeignet ist. Das 190er ist schon sehr begrenzt was das angeht. Über die Stabilität musst Du Dir derweil keine Gedanken machen, das Bike ist erfahrungsgemäß sehr zuverlässig und robust. Dazu hat bietet es einiges an Reserven für Bikepark-Einsätze und Drops. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## Waver (1. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Waver (5. Oktober 2014)

Bin das Swoop 210 7.0 heute nun zum ersten Mal gefahren.
Geniales Bike, und für mich nicht nur ein reiner Downhiller.
Ich bin heute Anstiege von durchschnittlich 15-21 % damit pedalliert und alle Technik-Trailteile mit ebenso viel Spass gefahren wie mit meinem V.SX Enduro.
Das Teil hat von seiner Geometrie und dem Fahrwerk her grundsätzlich beste Enduro-Trail und Kletterqualitäten, wenn da nicht die Kassette beim 25er Ritzel schon zuende wäre. Dadurch war es hart.
Daher werde ich einen Umbau auf eine 11-36er Kassette mit der passenden Zee-Freerider-Schaltung vornehmen.
Ev. wird auch das 36T-Blatt gegen ein 34er gewechselt.
Eigentlich schreit das Bike förmlich nach einer HammerSchmidt-Garnitur, damit wäre es abgesehen vom Gewichtszuwachs perfekt.

Zwei Fragen habe ich noch und hoffe, dass die Radon-Crew mir hier weiterhilft.

- In meinem 7.0 ist erfreulicherweise ein Fox DHX RC4 verbaut. Leider ist der Aufdruck der Federhärte unkenntlich.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was für eine Feder beim Swoop 210 dran ist ?

- Laut Aufdruck auf der Boxxer RC-Gabel ist eine medium-Feder (rot) eingebaut.
Empfohlen wird blau (hart).
Warum haben die L-Grössen nicht gleich eine harte (blau) drin ?
L-Rider wiegen schliesslich meist eher mehr als 81 kg.


----------



## amaz1ng (9. Oktober 2014)

Bin Samstag relativ spontan zum Oktoberfest gefahren (220km, pro Weg).
Habe mir das Swoop 175 6.0 mitgenommen und zwar zu einem absolut geilen Preis. 
Konnte es bisher nur sporadisch testen, Samstag kurz Flowtrail, Bike war Top, die Pedale die drauf waren Mist. hatte zwar neue gekauft, aber erst am Flowtrail gemerkt das die befestigten Pedale nicht mit einem Imbus abgehen -.- 
Sonntag dann beim Fußball die Schulter geprellt, also war bisher nix mit Fahren drin.
Bin trotzdem froh und ein wenig Stolz endlich ein tolles Bike zu besitzen. Was an Komponenten nicht gefällt werde ich im Laufe der Zeit austauschen. Aber der Rahmen der 6.0 Variante ist in meinen Augen der geilste. Schwarz auf Schwarz, einfach Top.
Hoffe finde noch ein paar schöne Tage um es in diesem jahr noch etwas bewegen zu können-


----------



## tane (10. Oktober 2014)

@GeneralDesert: treppe ist natürlich nicht gleich treppe: wir haben hier technische, langsame treppen, die das fahrkönnen fordern (manchmal über-fordern...), die aber auch ein 140mm hardtail aushält (probiert) - da zuckt das swoop natürlich mit keiner wimper!
man kann aber auch über hohe naturtreppen drüberdonnern/springen...
mit meinen 70kg habe ich bisher nie den eindruck gehabt, dass meinem 8.0se irgendwas zu hart gewesen wäre...
junge wilde in bikeparks können es aber sicher an seine grenze bringen, viel guter wille, gewicht & brutale fahrweise+können werden alles kleinkriegen.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (12. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir kürzlich das Swoop 190 7.0 geleistet (ich wollte ein Bike mit mehr Federweg als mein Slide 160, dass aber noch bergauftauglich ist). Hatte da erst beim Swopp 190 Zweifel, da hier im Forum immer das 175 empfohlen wurde. Hatte das 190 erst wieder auf dem Schirm nachdem ich den Kommentar von rOha gelesen habe. Habe dann das Swoop 190 in Brixxen probegefahren und dabei die Uphilltauglichkeit kurz mit einer verstellbaren Sattelstütze getestet, sah soweit bis auf die Übersetzung ganz gut aus.
Habe bei meinem Bike bis jetzt folgende Änderungen durchgeführt:
Ritzel vorne getauscht mit Race Face narrow wide 30T
Kassette getauscht mit Slx 11-36
Versenkbare Sattelstütze Kind Shock Supernatural
Es war kein Problem die Kettenfuehrung mit dem 30T Ritzel zu montieren (obwohl nur bis 32T angegeben), musste nur eine Beilagscheibe rausnehmen, da beim 30T die Kettenlinie etwas anders ist. Das verbaute Zee FR Schaltwerk packt das 36er Ritzel auch ohne Probleme.
Jetzt geht das Swoop auf meinen Hometrails schon ganz gut bergauf, habe auch keine Probleme, dass der Dämpfer wegsackt.
Werde im Winter die Kassette noch auf 42T (General Lee) umbauen, da ich mit dem Bike nächstes Jahr definitiv Touren in den Bergen fahren werde.
Werde meine Erfahrung dazu posten, sobald ich umgebaut habe.

So long,
Swoopyourlife


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. Oktober 2014)

hast Du die Beilagscheibe immer mit auf Deinen Touren,
weil wenn Du dann losfährst bleibt die Scheibe ja dort liegen wenn Du sie ja nur beilegst zum Rad  

ich nehme iimmer Unterlegscheiben dafür


----------



## Swoopyourlife (12. Oktober 2014)

Die Unterlegscheiben finde ich nimmer, da sie ja irgendwo drunter liegen... 
Seit ich sie beilege muss ich nicht mehr so viele nach kaufen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost.1 (17. Oktober 2014)

Die 2014 6.0 haben ja ne Domain mit 170mm Federweg. Wenn man jetzt ne andere Feder benötigt, kauft man dann die 180mm Feder? Weil eigentlich gibts die Domain ja nur mit 160 oder 180


----------



## EVHD (17. Oktober 2014)

Genau, die Gabel hat ein Spacer verbaut. Ohne den Spacer hätte die 180mm.


----------



## Ghost.1 (18. Oktober 2014)

Also kann man den einfach rausnehmen? Wenn ja wo genau ist der verbaut?


----------



## EVHD (18. Oktober 2014)

Kannst die Feder einfach ausbauen. Die befindet sich auf der linken Seite vom Cockpit aus gesehen (dort wo der schwarze Deckel sitzt).
Wenn du die neue Feder einsetzt musst du Fetten


----------



## Thiel (18. Oktober 2014)

Was bringt das Fett eigentlich an der Feder ?


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Oktober 2014)

das die Feder im Rohr nicht so klappert !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (18. Oktober 2014)

Weil das Manuel das so vorgibt.


----------



## Thiel (18. Oktober 2014)

Halte ich für totalen Schwachsinn, weil soviel Fett sich zu einer ganz schlecht schmierenden Pampe mit dem Öl vermischen kann.

Da macht man in der mitte einen Schrumpfschlauch drum (da biegt sich ggf. die Feder am meisten gegen das Standrohr).

Falls noch keiner auf der Feder ist, denn oft ist er das schon 

Viel wichtiger ist, das man das Schmieröl auffüllt. Fehlt fast immer etwas.
Wenn die Feder draußen ist, einfach das Bike auf den Kopf stellen und mal gucken, wieviel Öl aus dem Standrohr läuft. In die Domain kann man pro Seite ruhig 20ml einfüllen. Dazu gibts diverse Beiträge im Forum.

p.s. Das Manual gibt auch Schmieröl in den Tauchrohren vor - in der regel ist zu wenig drinne ab Werk


----------



## EVHD (18. Oktober 2014)

Gut zu wissen


----------



## Ghost.1 (18. Oktober 2014)

Meine Frage war eigentlich auf den Spacer und nicht an die Feder gerichtet. Wo sitzt der Spacer?


----------



## amaz1ng (20. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen ob der Gabelschaft 1 1/8" hat?? Schaue grade nach neuen Vorbauten und hab das Rad nicht parat.
Seite liefert leider auch keine Infos.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Oktober 2014)

Unsere Swoop's haben eine "tapered" Gabel verbaut, haben also oben einen 1 1/8" und unten einen 1,5" Schaft.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## baatz (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde gerne mein Swoop 175 auf 1x11 (SRAM X01) umbauen. Sollte gehen , oder ?


----------



## zichl (21. Oktober 2014)

Das größte bzw einzige Problem dabei ist eigentlich nur der XD Freilaufkörper. Wenn du den für deine Naben bekommst ssteht dem nichts mehr im Weg.


----------



## wurstikal (26. Oktober 2014)

Eine Frage an die, die das swoop schonmal zerlegt haben. Beim swoop 175 sind beim hintersten Gelenk (das das am nächsten zur Hinterradnabe ist) zwei kleine Lager nebeneinander verbaut. Jeder versuch die Lager zu lösen ist fehlgeschlagen, die Teile sitzen bombenfest. Hat jemand damit schonmal Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (26. Oktober 2014)

Ja, lassen sich ganz normal auspressen (in beide Richtungen möglich).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstikal (26. Oktober 2014)

Okay, danke, hatte nur angst, dass ich irgendwas kaputt mache. Du scheinst ja sowieso viel zu schrauben, kannst du irgendwelche neuen, hochwertigeren Lager empfehlen? Nach einer Saison sind von den werksseitig eingebauten bereits zwei komplett hinüber und die anderen größtenteils auch nicht mehr so wirklich zu gebrauchen.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (26. Oktober 2014)

Man kann in SKF investieren, günstige IBU o.ä. tun es imho genauso.
Viel wichtiger ist m.M., alle einmal zu öffnen und KOMPLETT mit Fett zu füllen. Dannn ist sehr sehr lange Ruhe.


----------



## Ochiba63 (26. Oktober 2014)

Freerider_13131 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, das hier wird mein erster Eintrag in diesem Forum sein. Kurz zu mir; ich fahre schon eine Weile Mountainbike und habe in diesem Jahr meine beiden Sportgeräte (Trek und Giant) gegen zwei Swoops 175 (7er und 8se) eingetauscht. Erfahrungsberichte werden, falls erwünscht, hier verfasst.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich aber eine Frage an auch. Bei meinem Swoop 175 8se federt die Gabel (Fox Talas 180er/2014) auch nicht komplett aus. Ich kann sie noch ca. 1 cm herausziehen, sie bleibt jedoch nicht dort. Effektiv, hätte ich damit nur einen Federweg von 170mm. Ist das bei der neuen Talas (bei meinen anderen Gabel hatte ich dieses Verhalten nicht) normal oder muss sie eingeschickt werden. Vielleicht jemand eine einfache Lösungsmöglichkeiten parat? Die Jungs in der Megastore - Werkstatt sind zwar super, ich muss aber relativ lange fahren um dort hin zu kommen. Übrigens ist das Fahrrad erst 3 Wochen alt, Druck (ca. 128psi) und Gabeleinstellung stimmen soweit.
> 
> ...


habe bei meiner talas auch das problem daß ich sie noch 1cm rausziehen kann. ist in der letzten zeit deutlich unsensiebeler geworden.
was hast du gemacht daß deine wieder so funktioniert wie sie soll?


----------



## Freerider_13131 (27. Oktober 2014)

Nichts habe ich gemacht. Der Radon Mitarbeiter in Bonn hat sich die Gabel angeschaut und gesagt das die alle so sind. Er könnte sie zwar einschicken, die würde aber genauso wieder kommen und ich hätte für ein paar Wochen kein Fahrrad. Ferner sei dies normal, sagte er mir.

Ich habe mir noch zwei weitere Fox Talas im Laden angesehen und die hatten das auch. Da ich in dieser Zeit dummerweise bereits meinen Urlaub gebucht habe und auf das Bike nicht verzichten konnte, beschloss ich sie nicht abzugeben.

Sie hat zwar nicht den versprochenen 180 mm Federweg (gemessen 173mm), funktioniert sonst aber gut. 

Wäre vielleicht hilfreich wenn die User hier ihren Federweg an der Talas 180 (2014) messen und die Ergebnisse posten. Dies könnte einigen hier mit Sicherheit helfen. Lg


----------



## Ffox1 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Habe mir das radon swoop von 2014 bestellt kann mir jemand sagen wie der sattelrohrdurchmesser für die variostützen ist und welche Länge in den M Rahmen passt?

Danke schonmal


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Oktober 2014)

Freerider_13131 schrieb:


> Nichts habe ich gemacht. Der Radon Mitarbeiter in Bonn hat sich die Gabel angeschaut und gesagt das die alle so sind. Er könnte sie zwar einschicken, die würde aber genauso wieder kommen und ich hätte für ein paar Wochen kein Fahrrad. Ferner sei dies normal, sagte er mir.
> 
> Ich habe mir noch zwei weitere Fox Talas im Laden angesehen und die hatten das auch. Da ich in dieser Zeit dummerweise bereits meinen Urlaub gebucht habe und auf das Bike nicht verzichten konnte, beschloss ich sie nicht abzugeben.
> 
> ...


Die 173mm kommen durch den Totfederweg zustande, die Gabel hat eine Luftkammer die das Ausfedern abbremst und das
Ansprechen erleichtert . Gruß Bodo


----------



## wurstikal (27. Oktober 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Man kann in SKF investieren, günstige IBU o.ä. tun es imho genauso.
> Viel wichtiger ist m.M., alle einmal zu öffnen und KOMPLETT mit Fett zu füllen. Dannn ist sehr sehr lange Ruhe.



Werden die Lager nicht deutlich schwergängiger wenn ich sie "komplett" mit Fett fülle? Kannst du ein entsprechendes Fett empfehlen?


----------



## wurstikal (27. Oktober 2014)

Hat eigentlich jemand sein Swoop auf 1x10 umgebaut? Bin jetzt einige Male das Specialized Enduro mit 1x10 gefahren und war eigentlich ziemlich angetan. Bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher welches Kettenblatt vorne das beste ist. Tendiere momentan zu einem 30er Blatt, damit die Uphillfähigkeiten erhalten bleiben. Damit gewinnt man sicher kein XC Rennen aber bergab tut es ja meistens sowieso die Schwerkraft, zumindest hier in den Alpen. Irgendwer Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. Oktober 2014)

> Werden die Lager nicht deutlich schwergängiger wenn ich sie "komplett" mit Fett fülle? Kannst du ein entsprechendes Fett empfehlen?



Die Lager drehen nur wenige Grad und das nur mit äußerst geringen Drehzahlen.
Sie laufen Fettgefüllt deutlich besser, als mit Rost und Dreck gefüllt.

Ich bin da Pragmatiker was Schmierstoffe angeht.
Bei mir kommt einfaches RAVENOL Wälzlagerfett LI 86 rein. 
Man kann aber genausogut jedes andere zähe, korrosionsschützende und scherstabile Lagerfett nehmen. Hauptachse es kommt kein Wasser in die Lager. 




> Hat eigentlich jemand sein Swoop auf 1x10



Ja. 11-42 mit Radcage und 30er nw KB.
Bergauf top, bergab bin ich dann im letzten Gang unterwegs. Auf trails reicht es, wie du schon sagtst tut die Schwerkraft ihr ürbriges.
Im Bikepark ist die Überstezung deutlich zu kurz gewesen (hab ich eh nen DHler für, swoop war nur einmal ersatzweise).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstikal (27. Oktober 2014)

Das 42er Ritzel von Radcage sieht gut aus und im Vergleich zu anderen Varianten ja fast schon günstig. Hab bis jetzt nur die 11-41 Kassette von Trickstuff gefunden für wahnwitzige 269€. Auf den neuen Käfig kann man ja dann eigentlich verzichten, hab das lange Schaltwerk zwar schon gegen ein mittleres X9 getauscht aber laut Hompage scheint es damit ja zu gehen.


----------



## Freerider_13131 (27. Oktober 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die 173mm kommen durch den Totfederweg zustande, die Gabel hat eine Luftkammer die das Ausfedern abbremst und das
> Ansprechen erleichtert . Gruß Bodo


Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Lg


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. Oktober 2014)

> Das 42er Ritzel von Radcage sieht gut aus und im Vergleich zu anderen Varianten ja fast schon günstig. Hab bis jetzt nur die 11-41 Kassette von Trickstuff gefunden für wahnwitzige 269€. Auf den neuen Käfig kann man ja dann eigentlich verzichten, hab das lange Schaltwerk zwar schon gegen ein mittleres X9 getauscht aber laut Hompage scheint es damit ja zu gehen.



Ich glaube du steckst da vielleicht noch nicht ganz im Thema....

Die Firma heißt One Up. Die beiten u.a. 42er Ritzel und modifizierte Schaltwerkskäfige an.
Radcage ist nur der Produktname des exzentrisch schwingenden Käfigs.
Der Radcage bringt erheblich mehr Umschlingung und verbessert die Schaltperformance enorm. Fahren den mittlerweile an allen meinen Rädern.
Konnte die b-tension Schraube an allen Schaltwerken ca. 2 Umdrehen weiter rausnehmen.

Möglichkeiten auf 40er/42er Ritzel umzurüsten gibt es von mehreren Firmen mittlerweile, Trickstuff ist nur eine Alternative von vielen.
Preis je nach Variante meist zwischen 60 und 90 Euro. Spontan fallen mir neben One Up noch Ari, Wolftooth, Hope und The Hive ein (jeweils Einzelritzel). Der User Mirfe hat auch mal schöne 42er gemacht, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. General Lee bietet zudem Pakete mit den letzten 3 Ritzeln an für knapp über 100 Euo


----------



## wurstikal (27. Oktober 2014)

One up, hast recht, hab ich verwechselt. Aber ich war trotzdem auf der richtigen Website  Was ich meinte war, dass der Radcage (jetzt hab ichs  ) ja nur für Shimano Schaltwerke kompatibel ist bzw. bei einem Sram Schaltwerk nicht benötigt wird laut deren Homepage.

"_SRAM's RD has a radially appositioned derailleur pulley wheel so there is no need to further offset it_."

Ich lasse mich da auch gerne belehren. Widme mich dieses Jahr in der Tat das erste Mal dem ernsthaften schrauben.

Die bisherigen 40/42er Varianten die ich gefunden habe waren nur einfach entweder extrem teuer oder hatten eher durchschnittliche Bewertungen.
Aber wenn du das an deinem Swoop verbaut hast und zufrieden bist, scheint es ja zu funktionieren.


----------



## haekel72 (27. Oktober 2014)

wurstikal schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand sein Swoop auf 1x10 umgebaut? Bin jetzt einige Male das Specialized Enduro mit 1x10 gefahren und war eigentlich ziemlich angetan. Bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher welches Kettenblatt vorne das beste ist. Tendiere momentan zu einem 30er Blatt, damit die Uphillfähigkeiten erhalten bleiben. Damit gewinnt man sicher kein XC Rennen aber bergab tut es ja meistens sowieso die Schwerkraft, zumindest hier in den Alpen. Irgendwer Erfahrungswerte?


Hi, ich habe zwar das 2013, fahre seit 2 Jahren die 1x10 Varriante und möchte nie mehr was anderes! Habe das 42er Mirfe Ritzel, 17 und 15 entfernt und durch 16er xt Ritzel ersetzt. Vorne 30er One One Narrow Wide. Schaltwerk Sram Type 2 Medium, benötigt keinerlei veränderung! Fahre alles Hoch und Downhill rollt es Super!


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich wollte dir nix böses. 
Es kam bei mir nur der Verdacht auf, weil du sagtest du hättest nichts ausser der Trickstuff Variante gefunden. 
Ich hatte das so gelesen, als wärest du noch nicht auf die ganzen Anbieter von 42T Ritzeln gestossen.



> Was ich meinte war, dass der Radcage (jetzt hab ichs  ) ja nur für Shimano Schaltwerke kompatibel ist bzw. bei einem Sram Schaltwerk nicht benötigt wird laut deren Homepage.



Richtig, braucht man nur bei Shimano, weil die der Lagerpunkt zetrisch zum oberen Röllchen sitzt.



> Die bisherigen 40/42er Varianten die ich gefunden habe waren nur einfach entweder extrem teuer oder hatten eher durchschnittliche Bewertungen.
> Aber wenn du das an deinem Swoop verbaut hast und zufrieden bist, scheint es ja zu funktionieren.



Ich selber habe Mirfes und One-Ups an meinen Rädern (15/17er raus, 16er rein), Kumpels haben das Hope.
Alle sind bezahlbar, leicht und funktionieren bei uns sehr gut.
Es würde mich wundern, wenn das Wolftooth und das The Hive da groß anders wären. 

Zu General Lee kann ich nix sagen, da hat man tatsächlich vermehrt über Verschleiß und z.T. nicht zufriedenstellende Schaltperformance gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (30. Oktober 2014)

Tach zusammen.
Ich weiß das es schon öfters hier angesprochen wurde ... ich wüsste aber gene nochmal von den Fahrern des 175ers mit Fox Fahrwerk bei welchem Fahrergewicht ( inkl Ausrüstung und Kleidung) sie wieviel psi auf Gabel und Dämpfer pumpen und mit wievielen Klicks sie die Einstellungen fahren.
Ich fahre bei einem Fahrergewicht von ca 86-89 kg die Gabel mit 155 psi, LSC mit 12 klicks und HSC mit 10 klicks, je so wieviele klicks von der offenen zur geschlossenen Druckstufe.
Den Dämpfer fahre ich mit 205 psi und habe die Druckstufe auf 2 gestellt.
Die Zugstufen hab ich jeweils nach Gefühl eingestellt.
Vorne und hinten habe ich jeweils noch etwas Luft vorm Durchschlagen des Federelements.
Ich vermute das ich relativ viel Druck auf die Federelemte gepumpt habe ... fühle mich jedoch so sehr wohl und bin mit den Einstellungen recht zufrieden. Bin aber gewillt noch etwas rum zu experimentieren. 
Wäre super wenn noch ein paar Fahrer ihre Einstellungen preisgeben könnten.


----------



## EVHD (30. Oktober 2014)

Moin,
Ich plane neue Buchsen und Gleitlager in mein Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair einzubauen. Nun stellt sich die Frage auf welchen Hersteller ich zurück greifen soll (Fox oder Huber?).
6mmx22,2mm stimmt das Maß für die Buchsen für das Swoop 2014?


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Oktober 2014)

Bast doch hätte Gesagt beim Float X 200-240 psi . Kann übrigens je nach Dämpfer ganz schön unterschiedlich sein bis zu 50 psi.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (30. Oktober 2014)

@ EVHD 
Kick mal ins KUMMERKASTEN-Thema. Buchsenmaß ist 8x22,2mm.
Gruß 78


----------



## BODOPROBST (30. Oktober 2014)

Nein


EVHD schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich plane neue Buchsen und Gleitlager in mein Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair einzubauen. Nun stellt sich die Frage auf welchen Hersteller ich zurück greifen soll (Fox oder Huber?).
> 6mmx22,2mm stimmt das Maß für die Buchsen für das Swoop 2014?


Nein 8mm x 22,2mm 2x  Gruß Bodo


----------



## joesewe (8. November 2014)

Hallo an alle. Ich habe mir als Einsteiger das Radon Swoop 175 6.0 2014 gekauft. Bin auch sehr glücklich damit. 

Nach einem heftigeren Ausritt ist mir aufgefallen das der Dämpfer komplett durchschlägt ( keine Ahnung wie ich es beschreiben soll. Der rote Ring ist bis ganz nach unten gedrückt worden.)

Ich hab das Fahrrad vor 2 Wochen im Megastore gekauft wo mir versichert wurde dass das swoop auf mein Gewicht eingestellt wird.
Ich weiß nun ehrlich gesagt nicht was ich tun soll. Kann mir einer helfen? Bonn ist nicht gerade um die Ecke.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## BODOPROBST (8. November 2014)

joesewe schrieb:


> Hallo an alle. Ich habe mir als Einsteiger das Radon Swoop 175 6.0 2014 gekauft. Bin auch sehr glücklich damit.
> 
> Nach einem heftigeren Ausritt ist mir aufgefallen das der Dämpfer komplett durchschlägt ( keine Ahnung wie ich es beschreiben soll. Der rote Ring ist bis ganz nach unten gedrückt worden.)
> 
> ...


Eine Dämpferpumpe würde ich dir auf jedem fall Empfehlen. Selbst wenn die Ersteinstellung einwandfrei wahr, muss der Dämpfer schon mal nachregulier werden. Grade am Anfang durch die Negativluftkammer als Start würde ich dir 25% Totfederweg empfehlen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## wurstikal (8. November 2014)

kurze Ja/nein Frage an die Experten, sehe ich das richtig, dass das die passenden Buchsen sind fürs swoop? 

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...chsen-22-20-x-8-mm-5-teilig-15-mm--23765.html


----------



## MitchMG (8. November 2014)

Frage bzgl. des Swoop 190 (das ich bald geliefert bekomme)
Es ist die kleine Version 7.0 oder so, mit der Zee Ausstattung. Ich weiß, das mir die Domain und der Kage nicht zusagen wird. Zumindest nicht auf Dauer.
Was ist ein sinnvoller Ersatz ? Bei Gabeln gibt es ja nicht viel......... Fox will ich nicht. Doppelbrücke  "natürlich" auch nicht.....sonst hätte ich noch ne Boxxer hier.
Viel gibt es da ja nicht mehr. Ich dachte daran noch ne Totem auf zu treiben. Aber welche dann ? Coil oder Solo Air ?
Oder gibt  es noch alternativen ?

Und Dämpferelemente ....????
Ich stehe ich ja auf den CCDB, wegen der Einstellmöglichkeiten, die  einem auch bei nicht Idealgewicht zu einem  vernünftigen Setup verhelfen. Aber 550,- oder 600,-......Puh das ist  ja  fast das Doppelte von nem Vivid oder nem Vivid Air.
Und von diversen Roco TST oder Manitou Evolver schwärmen ja auch viele.

Ich wollte eigentlich sofort tauschen, damit man für die  "alten" Sachen noch  was bekommt.

Im Moment werden Totem Coils aus 2010 Neu angeboten....... Interessanter Preis, aber wenn die schon so lange liegen. Selbst mit Garantie hätte ich keinen Bock auf dauernden Ärger wegen gammeligen Dichtungen........
Die Totem Air wäre cooler, auch wegen Abstimmung und evtl. Gewicht. Aber die bekommt man nur noch in weiß.......
Auch beim Dämpfer. Vivid RC2 Coil bekommt man gerade günstig und evtl. könnte ich direkt die Feder übernehmen, aber wie ich das   Gewicht im Gegensatz zum Air. Laut den Ebay Seiten gleich, bis auf ein paar Gramm......aber das kann ich kaum glauben.

Und der CCDB ist zwar mega geil, aber der Preis ist  , in meinen Augen, einfach nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## siebenacht (8. November 2014)

wurstikal schrieb:


> kurze Ja/nein Frage an die Experten, sehe ich das richtig, dass das die passenden Buchsen sind fürs swoop?
> 
> http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...chsen-22-20-x-8-mm-5-teilig-15-mm--23765.html


Ja
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (8. November 2014)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Frage bzgl. des Swoop 190 (das ich bald geliefert bekomme)
> Es ist die kleine Version 7.0 oder so, mit der Zee Ausstattung. Ich weiß, das mir die Domain und der Kage nicht zusagen wird. Zumindest nicht auf Dauer.
> Was ist ein sinnvoller Ersatz ? Bei Gabeln gibt es ja nicht viel......... Fox will ich nicht. Doppelbrücke  "natürlich" auch nicht.....sonst hätte ich noch ne Boxxer hier.
> Viel gibt es da ja nicht mehr. Ich dachte daran noch ne Totem auf zu treiben. Aber welche dann ? Coil oder Solo Air ?
> ...


Moinsen,

erst einmal Glückwunsch zum Rahmen 
Ich habe an meinem 190er die 2015er Boxxer Team und einen Vivid R2C gebaut, das ist mMn eine Traumkombination.
Der Vivid geht wesentlich besser als der Kage und auch die Team macht ihre Arbeit merklich besser als die Domain RC.
Ich stand vor der gleichen Frage, CCDB oder Vivid Coil.
Wie du oben lesen kannst habe ich mich für den Vivid entschieden, meine Gründe waren einmal die Kosten für die Anschaffung und die erfragten Wartungskosten bei meinem Bike-Dealer + die im Vergleich einfachere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten durch den vorgegebenen Tune, bei mir M/M.
Da ich günstig an eine Saint 825-B Bremsanlage gekommen bin habe ich auch getauscht, dies wäre aber nicht nötig...

lg


----------



## MitchMG (9. November 2014)

Ja, ich habe jetzt auch nen Vivid Coil gekauft. Der ist preislich nicht zu schlagen und ich weiß das er  sehr gut funktioniert. Habe den im Tues.  Machte mir um Gedanken um das Gewicht. Aber evtl. versuche ich dann mal irgendwann das woanders wieder ein zu sparen.
Den gibt es gerade für 260,- in Tune Mid und 222mm. Ja..... da geht dann nen CCDB für 500,- oder gar 600,- garnicht......


Ne Boxxer habe ich zwar auch noch im Tues, aber ne, Doppelbrücke kommt da nicht rein. Das ist zu unhandlich. Und da ich ja sicherlich  nur 10% im reinen DH Modus irgendwo unterwegs bin.
Ich versuche noch ne  Totem  zu bekommen und mache die dann rein. Ich glaube da habe ich 90% Leistung der Boxxer , aber viel bessere Alltagstauglichkeit.

Ne Saint habe ich hier auch noch rum fliegen. Evtl. mache ich die drauf. Aber so einen Vorteil zur Zee sehe ich nun nicht........

Dann ist es zwar etwas schwer, aber dafür ein gutes Fahrwerk  und gute Komponenten. Wenn alles so verkauft werden kann wie ich mir das vorstelle, dann habe ich das mit kompletter Zee Ausstattung, Vivid RC2 und Totem für 2000,- bekommen. Das paßt......

Und alles Neu mit Rechnung und Garantie......


----------



## ders (9. November 2014)

das klingt doch nach einem geilen Paket.
Die Saint ist wirklich nicht nötig und eher pers. Luxus


----------



## MitchMG (9. November 2014)

Ja, die Saint, hätte ich hier noch "so rum liegen".......
Aber schätze mir reicht ne Zee die ab Werk verbaut ist. Sowas ist meist ordentlicher als wenn man da Leitungen kürzen mu und ann n icht vernünftig entlüftet. Da ist die Saint wohl etwas zickig.  Neue Bremse, aber kein Druckpunkt. 2x entlüftet, jetzt etwas besser, aber man merkt, dass immer noch Luft drin ist.

Ja, ansonsten was soll ich groß sagen......
Der Vivid Coil ist schon bestellt. Und  mit der Totem mal schauen.  Schade, ne schwarze Solo Air finde ich im Moment nicht. Wobei die Coil Sachen eh schöner ansprechen. Da sind die 600gr. mehr evtl.  schon ganz ok angelegt.
Und viel schwerer als Kage und Domain dürfte es auch nicht werden. Da kann ich ggf.  bei den sonstigen Komponenten noch was Gewichtsersparnis finden......

Und wenn noch Geld übrig bleibt , dann kommt das Rennrad weg und ein schönes 650b Race HT für echte Touren wird gekauft.


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. November 2014)

Saint (Shimano) zickig ??? 

einfacher als eine Shimano kann man wohl kaum eine Bremse entlüften 

aber die montierte Zee steht der Saint in nix nach 
ich hatte mir ein mein Swoop 175 SE vorne den Zee Kolben verbaut 
mit Ihren Ceramic Kolben ist sie evtl. sogar noch moderner als Deine Saint falls Du die m810 rumliegen hast


----------



## MitchMG (10. November 2014)

Ja, ich glaube auch nicht, dass ich die  an das Swoop basteln werde. Wenn da schon  Zee ordentlich verbaut sind.......
Dämpfung, klar, da mußte was machen wenn nicht Normgewicht und es etwas feinfühliger ansprechen soll.
Hätte gerne was in Richtung CCDB genommen, aber   das paßt nicht vom Preis her.
Der  Kostet das Doppelte vom Vivid RC2

Vorne grübele ich noch. Ne Totem Solo Air wäre schon cool, aber gibt es nur in Weiß.
Fox 36..... da gilt glaube ich das selbe wie für den CCDB. Auch wenn man mal privat eine für gutes Geld bekommt, dann schlägt der Service immer zu Buche.......
Und viel mehr, vor allen Dingen was funktioniert, gibt es ja nicht.


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. November 2014)

genau aus diesen Kostengruemdem, hatte ich mich fuers 175 SE entschieden
die Foxelemente funzten sofort super 
bin vorher immer nur RS gefahren und hatte oft Problemchen


----------



## MitchMG (11. November 2014)

Ja, war eine lange Überlegung zwischen 2015 175 6.0 und dem 190er aus 2014.
Letztlich hat das 190er gewonnen, da ich  immer mehr Federweg suche. Auch wenn garnicht nötig. Aber das gibt eben bei unsauberer Fahrweise  etwas mehr Sicherheit. Und solange das für meine "Touren" reicht ist alles ok.
Wie gesagt, als richtiges Tourenbike  fungiert dann das HT oder evtl. dann das neue HT.
Je nachdem wie sich alles entwickelt.


----------



## Ghost.1 (13. November 2014)

@BODOPROBST: Kannst du mir sagen welchen Dämpfer Tune das Swoop 175 8.0 SE von 2014 hat? Auf dem Fox Float X steht nur "Custom tune ID" drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiel (13. November 2014)

Custom bedeutet, das es keine frei erhältliche Abstimmung ist.


----------



## Ghost.1 (13. November 2014)

Ja das ist mir schon klar, trotzdem will ich wissen wie stark die jeweiligen Tunes sind


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. November 2014)

Ghost.1 schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir schon klar, trotzdem will ich wissen wie stark die jeweiligen Tunes sind


Sorry das ist nicht wie beim Vivid oder DHX nur 3 Tunes die man kombinieren kann sondern mehr
als 10  Tunes da die Floats und auch die Monarchs keinen so weiden Verstell Bereich haben ist die
Grundabstimmung wichtiger.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## AnAx (13. November 2014)

MitchMG schrieb:


> Vorne grübele ich noch. Ne Totem Solo Air wäre schon cool, aber gibt es nur in Weiß.
> Fox 36..... da gilt glaube ich das selbe wie für den CCDB. Auch wenn man mal privat eine für gutes Geld bekommt, dann schlägt der Service immer zu Buche.......
> Und viel mehr, vor allen Dingen was funktioniert, gibt es ja nicht.



Schau dir doch mal die X-Fusion Metric HLR an. Über die habe ich im Review und Austausch Thread viel gutes gelesen, die war bei mir auch im Rennen. Nur hat weiß doch gut an mein Bike gepasst (kein Radon) und daher ist jetzt ne Totem Air drin :-D


----------



## Deleted 173968 (13. November 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die 173mm kommen durch den Totfederweg zustande, die Gabel hat eine Luftkammer die das Ausfedern abbremst und das
> Ansprechen erleichtert . Gruß Bodo



Nach meiner Info liegt's an der Negativfeder das sich die Gabel unbelastet ca. 1cm zusammenzieht.
Meine 2014er TALAS wurde (nach Reklamation) bei Fox getraveld so das der angegebene Federweg unbelastet zur Verfügung steht.

Wäre ja schön, wenn die 2014er TALAS von Hause aus wenigsten vernünftig ansprechen würde. 

Aber keine Sorge: Fox ist hier sehr bemüht. Aktuell ist meine TALAS zum 5ten mal zur Garantiereparatur und wird jetzt auf RAD umgebaut.
Die Leihgabel, die ich im Moment von Fox habe, hat den Umbau schon -kein Vergleich zur bisherigen (Stage 3 war's zuletzt!) Version.
Es besteht Hoffnung!


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. November 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Nach meiner Info liegt's an der Negativfeder das sich die Gabel unbelastet ca. 1cm zusammenzieht.
> Meine 2014er TALAS wurde (nach Reklamation) bei Fox getraveld so das der angegebene Federweg unbelastet zur Verfügung steht.
> 
> Wäre ja schön, wenn die 2014er TALAS von Hause aus wenigsten vernünftig ansprechen würde.
> ...


Totfederweg entsteht durch eine negativ Feder oder Luftkammer. Sehe das genau so Fox gibt
sich wirklich Mühe die teile die nicht so gut waren Nachzubessern.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitchMG (13. November 2014)

Kurz ein Frage zu den Steuersätzen der Swoops. Laut Liste ist ein Acros AZX 202 verbaut. da findet man keine Daten drüber. Das er nur mit einem Plastikring gesichert ist, gefällt mir nicht. Da ich eh die Gabel tausche, tausche ich den Steuersatz gleich mit.
Aber welcher Standard ist das ?


Schon geklärt...... Die diversen Standard IS, ZS EC usw.sind etwas verwirrend aber schon klar nun.....


----------



## andi_hausser (14. November 2014)

Hallo ,
ich bin neu hier und möchte mein Swoop auch kurz vorstellen:
Swoop 175 6.0 2014er
Sattelstütze KS mit Remote
Sqlab 611 Sattel
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 Zoll Trailstar und Pacestar umgerüstet auf Tubeless
XT Kasette 11-36 und Kette XT
Formula RX 203/180 mit Druckpunkt Verstellung
Keramik Tretlager Hollowtech 2
Ergon Griffe
diverse Schrauben getauscht gegen Titan oder Alu gold eloxiert
der Rest ist weitgehend Original, das Bike ist voll tourentauglich( fahre damit bs zu 100km), und auch Bikepark tauglich. Da kann man auch bergab schön ballern damit.


----------



## andi_hausser (14. November 2014)




----------



## BODOPROBST (14. November 2014)

Bei


MitchMG schrieb:


> Kurz ein Frage zu den Steuersätzen der Swoops. Laut Liste ist ein Acros AZX 202 verbaut. da findet man keine Daten drüber. Das er nur mit einem Plastikring gesichert ist, gefällt mir nicht. Da ich eh die Gabel tausche, tausche ich den Steuersatz gleich mit.
> Aber welcher Standard ist das ?
> 
> 
> Schon geklärt...... Die diversen Standard IS, ZS EC usw.sind etwas verwirrend aber schon klar nun.....


Beim Swoop 190 ist das ZS44 und ZS56 beim 175er ZS44 und IS52 der Kunststoff Innenring ist
bei allen Acros Lagern Serie unser DH Team vertraut genau darauf ist kein billig Kramm für OEM.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MitchMG (14. November 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bei
> 
> Beim Swoop 190 ist das ZS44 und ZS56 beim 175er ZS44 und IS52 der Kunststoff Innenring ist
> bei allen Acros Lagern Serie unser DH Team vertraut genau darauf ist kein billig Kramm für OEM.
> Gruß Bodo


 
Ja, Acros wird ja auch oft in Punkto Steuersätze empfohlen.
Aber wenn ich gerade schon dabei bin.....

Reverse Components  ist ja auch nicht verkehrt.
Kompliziert ist es  eben nur wegen den  ganzen diversen Abmessungen. Klar 1 1/8, 1.5, tapered ist ja klar.
Verwirrend ist nur integriert, Zero Stack, EC  usw. Und dann kommt tlw. noch dazu, das du bei ZS  einmal 55 hast und einmal ZS56
Und da man ja auch nur alle paar Jahre, Monate an sowas kommst...... da  muß man sich erst mal wieder einlesen.

Sobald es fertig ist, poste ich mal ein Foto.......


----------



## homyrider (22. November 2014)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> Ich habe heut bei meinem Swoop 175 8.0 ne Macke unter dem Tretlager und der Schweißnaht daran bemerkt. Beim fühlen spurt man schon eine minimale einkerbung.
> Ist er Schaltzug wohl zu kurz oder ist das durch das Schlagrn und Scheuern bei der Fahtt nicht zu vermeiden?
> Anhang anzeigen 306818



Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen ob von Euch schon mal jemand einen innenverlegten Schaltzug am Swoop 175 2014 gewechselt hat?

Falls ja, habt ihr ein paar Tipps?

- Sind die Züge im Rahmen innen mit Liner verlegt?
- Wie bekommt man die Züge (bzw. die Endkappe an der Außenhülle) aus den Löchern im Rahmen heraus? Kräftig ziehen?
- Welches Ersatzset/Schaltzüge habt ihr verwendet (Jagwire....)?


Da ich noch nie innenverlegte Züge getauscht habe, dachte ich ich frage mal nach. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch bereits Erfahrungen gesammelt.

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Jan89 (22. November 2014)

Jop am besten den neuen an den alten kleben und dann vorsichtig durchschieben. Ist kein Liner verlegt was einen bei der Montage ohne liegenden Zug zur Verzweiflung bringen kann.


----------



## homyrider (22. November 2014)

Jan89 schrieb:


> Jop am besten den neuen an den alten kleben und dann vorsichtig durchschieben. Ist kein Liner verlegt was einen bei der Montage ohne liegenden Zug zur Verzweiflung bringen kann.



Hallo Jan89,

danke für die Rückmeldung. Dann werde ich das mal testen. Mal sehen wie es funktioniert


----------



## tane (22. November 2014)

du ziehst mit dem alten zug v hinten nach vorne einen liner rein, schiebst den neuen zug ein ordentliches stück in den liner & ziehst mit diesem den zug durch den rahmen. züge kannst du nach dem durchziehen noch kreuzen, die kommen durch ein gemeinsames größeres loch, in dem die hüllenanschlags"becher" stecken. eigentlich easy & quick


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (22. November 2014)

Genau so wie tane es beschreibt.

Mir ist mal aufm Endurorennen der Schaltzug gerissen. Hatte nen zweiten Zug, aber natürlich keinen Liner im Rucksack.
(jetzt hab ich immer einen Zwirn dabei wenn ich nochmal Züge wechseln muss sollte das für ne Not-OP im Feld ausreichen).
War nen gutes Gefummel, hab dann mit Licht durch die Flaschenhalteröffnungen geleuchtet und von unten nach dem Zug gefischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan89 (22. November 2014)

Sorry für die blöde Frage aber was ist ein Liner?


----------



## tane (22. November 2014)

https://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=liner+schaltzug+1,2mm


----------



## homyrider (23. November 2014)

tane schrieb:


> du ziehst mit dem alten zug v hinten nach vorne einen liner rein, schiebst den neuen zug ein ordentliches stück in den liner & ziehst mit diesem den zug durch den rahmen. züge kannst du nach dem durchziehen noch kreuzen, die kommen durch ein gemeinsames größeres loch, in dem die hüllenanschlags"becher" stecken. eigentlich easy & quick



Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen!


----------



## ofi (23. November 2014)

Würde eigentlich ein 650b Hinterrad in den Hinterbau des 2014er 175er Swoops passen, hat das schonmal jemand versucht? Ich hab gestern eine Pike 650b in mein 6er eingebaut und der Platz zwischen Reifen und Gabelbrücke ist bei einem 26" VR sogar kleiner als die Abstände im Hinterbau. Hab vorn einen MagicMary und hinten einen Hans Dampf drin aber hinten sind oben und unten locker 2cm Platz ...


----------



## tane (23. November 2014)

gefühlsmäßig (heit geh i nimmer in keller ;-) ) tät i sagen 3cm zur strebe zw. den sitzstreben platz. total eingefedert zum sitzrohr - das müßt i messen
(sinn seh ich hinter einem "aufbocken" des rades eigentl. net, wenn dann nur vorne (flacherer lenkwinkel) 650 machen)


----------



## ofi (23. November 2014)

Bisher hat sich an der Geo nichts verändert. Die Pike DPA 160/650b hat mit einem 26" LR ziemlich exakt die gleiche EBL wie die 170er Domain, die original verbaut war. 
Ich möchte mir einen weiteren Rahmen holen, der mit 650b laufrädern ausgestattet werden soll und die Laufräder sollten nach Möglichkeit auch mit dem Swoop kompatibel sein. Daher die Frage obs schon jemand versucht hat. 
Ich möchte mit den verschiedenen Laufradsätzen meine momentan 4 Bikes auf 3 reduzieren und trotzdem möglichst alle Einsatzbereiche abdecken.


----------



## the K. (24. November 2014)

homyrider schrieb:


> - Welches Ersatzset/Schaltzüge habt ihr verwendet (Jagwire....)?



die original verbauten beschichteten Jagwire gehen nach kurzer Zeit sehr sehr schwer, da die Beschichtung sich abrubbelt und irgendwo sammelt.. eigentlich eine alte Erkenntnis; Beschichtung am Zug is doof. Wechsel am besten auch gleich die Aussenhüllen und dann unbeschichtete Edelstahlzüge rein. Die Schaltung ging nach dem Wechsel so leicht, dass ich die Schalter nicht wiedererkannte!
Ich nehme übrigens auch immer feinen Nähgarn, knote den fest, richtig richtig fest an den alten Zug und zieh den Zug raus und dann mit dem Zwirn.. Du weißt schon. 
Das mit den Linern probier ich aber auch mal, falls ich son Kram noch rumliegen hab.. hört sich nämlich gut an.


----------



## KILLTROY (24. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen, habe jetzt bei meinem Swoop 175 7.0 2014 ein Lower Leg Service gemacht. Jetzt fällt mir auf das die Gabel sich ein wenig verändert hat, und zwar im Progressionsverhalten. Sie wirkt jetzt viel softer als zuvor? Habe es lt. Anleitung mit dem Original Gabelöl gefüllt. Konntet ihr auch so ein verhalten feststellen? Habe ich was falsch gemacht? Aja Gabel ist eine Lyrik 170mm. 

PS: Mir ist auch aufgefallen das nicht sehr viel Öl in der Gabel war.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Thiel (24. November 2014)

Du hast die Tauchrohre nicht zufällig festgeschraubt, als die Gabel nicht komplett ausgefedert war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLTROY (25. November 2014)

Thiel schrieb:


> Du hast die Tauchrohre nicht zufällig festgeschraubt, als die Gabel nicht komplett ausgefedert war?


Ja das kann sein hoffe ich habe nix zerstört grrr. Einfach noch mal Luft raus aufschrauben, aus federn zu schrauben und Luft rein? Hab die Gabel vor dem an schrauben  zusammen gedrückt und dann die schrauben rein und aufgepumpt.

Hier sieht man wie er die Gabel zusammen drückt: 09:18


----------



## siebenacht (25. November 2014)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Genau so wie tane es beschreibt.
> 
> Mir ist mal aufm Endurorennen der Schaltzug gerissen. Hatte nen zweiten Zug, aber natürlich keinen Liner im Rucksack.
> (jetzt hab ich immer einen Zwirn dabei wenn ich nochmal Züge wechseln muss sollte das für ne Not-OP im Feld ausreichen).
> War nen gutes Gefummel, hab dann mit Licht durch die Flaschenhalteröffnungen geleuchtet und von unten nach dem Zug gefischt.


Ick wees schon, warum ick keene innenverlegte Züge mag. Ein durchgehender Zug auf dem Unterrohr und über dem Tretlager verlegt ist eine saubere und einfache Sache. Keine Schlaufe unter dem Tretlager und unterwegs im Falle eines Falles in Minuten einfach Zug ausgetauscht.



the K. schrieb:


> die original verbauten beschichteten Jagwire gehen nach kurzer Zeit sehr sehr schwer, da die Beschichtung sich abrubbelt und irgendwo sammelt.. eigentlich eine alte Erkenntnis; Beschichtung am Zug is doof. Wechsel am besten auch gleich die Aussenhüllen und dann unbeschichtete Edelstahlzüge rein. Die Schaltung ging nach dem Wechsel so leicht, dass ich die Schalter nicht wiedererkannte!
> ...


Ick habe mit den Jagwire-Zügen bisher keine Probleme, vielleicht hat sich im Rahmen Wasser an dem unteren Zugaustritt angesammelt und zusammen mit dem Dreck von unten den Übergang von Zugaustritt und Außenhülle verstopft. 

Gruß 78


----------



## KILLTROY (25. November 2014)

@*Thiel *
Hat Funktioniert besten dank für den Tipp. Durch die zusätzliche Luft wird der Dämpfer Progressiver und ein Durchschlagen ist schwer möglich.


----------



## KILLTROY (26. November 2014)

Hallo,

habe noch eine Frage, welche Buchsen benötige ich für das Swoop 175 7.0 2014 Rockshox Monarch RC3? Habe hinten ein leichtest Spiel 

Danke


----------



## EVHD (26. November 2014)

Du brauchst 8 mmx22,2 mm. Die Gleitlager musst du vielleicht bearbeiten da der Durchmesser des Dämpfer kleiner sein kann.


----------



## ders (26. November 2014)

vielleicht macht es ja sinn all diese Infos zu den verschiedenen Radon-Modellen in einem "Wiki-Threat" zusammenzutragen?
Nur die Infos und kein geschreibsel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (26. November 2014)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe noch eine Frage, welche Buchsen benötige ich für das Swoop 175 7.0 2014 Rockshox Monarch RC3? Habe hinten ein leichtest Spiel
> 
> Danke


Nimm gleich das neue Fox-Gleitlager-Buchsenset, dann haste ne Weile Ruhe. Kiekste hier und auf den nachfolgenden Seiten.
Gruß 78


----------



## KILLTROY (26. November 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Nimm gleich das neue Fox-Gleitlager-Buchsenset, dann haste ne Weile Ruhe. Kiekste hier und auf den nachfolgenden Seiten.
> Gruß 78


Also brauche ich die 2x und aus dem Dämpfer presse ich die Buchsen aus und stecke die neuen rein?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-buchsenset-5-teilig-8mm-10713/wg_id-828


----------



## siebenacht (26. November 2014)

Korrekt und unter Umständen müsst Du eventuell entweder das Gleitlager außen oder das Dämpferauge innen etwas mit Schleifpapier bearbeiten, da RS leider etwas größerer Toleranzen als Fox hat, wie schon von EVHD beschrieben. Steht aber alles im Kummerkasten.
Gruß 78


----------



## KILLTROY (26. November 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Korrekt und unter Umständen müsst Du eventuell entweder das Gleitlager außen oder das Dämpferauge innen etwas mit Schleifpapier bearbeiten, da RS leider etwas größerer Toleranzen als Fox hat, wie schon von EVHD beschrieben. Steht aber alles im Kummerkasten.
> Gruß 78



Vielen Dank für die tollen Tipps!


----------



## gonefishing (27. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand freundlicherweise mal die Geometrie vom 2014 SWOOP 190 in L nennen?

Reach
Hinterbau (Kettenstreben)
Sitzwinkel
Radstand
Lenkwinkel

Ist im Netz oder bei Radon nicht zu finden, Danke!


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. November 2014)

gonefishing schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand freundlicherweise mal die Geometrie vom 2014 SWOOP 190 in L nennen?
> 
> Reach								448mm
> Hinterbau (Kettenstreben)   428mm
> ...


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. November 2014)

gonefishing schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand freundlicherweise mal die Geometrie vom 2014 SWOOP 190 in L nennen?
> 
> Reach
> Hinterbau (Kettenstreben)
> ...


Hallo gonefishing, 
da habe ich sogar ein schönes Bildchen dazu, aus dem alle Geometriedaten ablesbar sind. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## the K. (29. November 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ick habe mit den Jagwire-Zügen bisher keine Probleme, vielleicht hat sich im Rahmen Wasser an dem unteren Zugaustritt angesammelt und zusammen mit dem Dreck von unten den Übergang von Zugaustritt und Außenhülle verstopft.
> 
> Gruß 78



Auch, wenn ich jetzte doch etwas spät drann bin mit der Reaktion:
Keine Probleme sagst Du? Ich bin sehr sehr sicher, Du würdest Dich wundern, wie leichtgängig die Srammtrigger die Gänge reinhauen können; Daumenauflegen reicht fast aus, Drücken kann man das nicht nennen, was ich da machen muss.
Hat aber vor dem Wechsel auch immer problemfrei funktioniert, nur eben schwergängiger. Und da sind in meinen Augen die schwatten Beschichtungen auf den Zügen für verantwortlich gewesen.
Aber alles dummes Gelaber und shietegal; wichtiger hingegen: komm ma liebers wieder mal vorbei zum rumgurken!!

Gruß Mann!!


----------



## KILLTROY (30. November 2014)

So muss auch mal was zu die Schaltzüge sagen und zwar sind die echt suboptimal im Rahmen dieses gestückel ist Müll und hat nicht mal ein Jahr gehalten wer bei jedem Wetter fährt wird schnell merken das die Schaltung nicht mehr richtig funktioniert weil einfach Schmutz und Wasser in den Bautenzug rein läuft. Ich habe jetzt auf 1x10 umgebaut und einen neuen Zug aussen verlegt und bin Rest los begeistert wie leicht und sauber die Schaltung funktioniert. So wie am ersten Tag vielleicht auch bessere GG. Mir ist wichtig das mein Bike bei jedem Wetter funkt und ich nicht   ein WD40 mit mir mitführen muss. Gruß Killtroy

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## siebenacht (1. Dezember 2014)

Mein Reden, innenverlegte Züge sind ganz großer Schei...., wenn dann nur in der Kettestrebe aber mit Außenzughülle, da ist sinnvoll.
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (1. Dezember 2014)

würde ich nicht gaaanz so streng sehen...
die verlegung unterm tretlager ist anfällig. ausserdem braucht man, da der umwerfer an der schwinge sitzt, fürn umwerferzug viel lose, & die beiden großen bögen warten nur auf aufgewirbelte steine oder ungünstige zacken in hohen stufen. die hintere bremsleitung hab ich schon übers tretlager gelegt...


----------



## Ochiba63 (7. Dezember 2014)

Habe ein Problem mit der kurbel bzw tretlager. Wenn das bike ca eine Woche steht lässt sich die kurbel nur schwer drehen. Wenn ich eine zeit fahre ist sie wieder leichtgängig. Sie läuft weder rauh noch hat sie Spiel. Ist mir 2 mal aufgefallen.
Hat auch mit niedriger Temperatur nichts zu tun, das erste mal war es noch warm.
Was könnte das sein?


----------



## KILLTROY (7. Dezember 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Habe ein Problem mit der kurbel bzw tretlager. Wenn das bike ca eine Woche steht lässt sich die kurbel nur schwer drehen. Wenn ich eine zeit fahre ist sie wieder leichtgängig. Sie läuft weder rauh noch hat sie Spiel. Ist mir 2 mal aufgefallen.
> Hat auch mit niedriger Temperatur nichts zu tun, das erste mal war es noch warm.
> Was könnte das sein?



Hi, hast du die Kette auch schon mal ausgehängt? Wenn es dann noch schwergängig ist dann ist das Tretlager evtl. sehr verdreckt, rostig od. gebrochen. Am besten die Kurbel runter und dann wirst du sehen ob die Kurbel und dein Lager schon eine Verbindung eingegangen ist ;-) . lg Killtroy

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ochiba63 (8. Dezember 2014)

muß mir zuerst einen innenlagerschlüssel bestellen. 
wenn ich am bestellen bin will ich mir auch ein ersatzlager bestellen. welches brauche ich?


----------



## ders (8. Dezember 2014)

83mm Hollowtec2 müsste es sein.
Ich musste ebenfalls letztens das Lager wechseln, habe für knapp 25 Euro das Saint-Lager genommen.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Saint-Innenlager-SM-BB80-Hollowtech-II-p21521/


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Dezember 2014)

83ger Innenlager....das kann nicht sein, da ich meine HS mit meinem alten 68-73 Innenlager aus meinem Morewood Izimu an meinem Swoop 175 verbaut habe


----------



## siebenacht (9. Dezember 2014)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> muß mir zuerst einen innenlagerschlüssel bestellen.
> wenn ich am bestellen bin will ich mir auch ein ersatzlager bestellen. welches brauche ich?


Was haste denn für eine Kurbel drin? RF? Kann das Saint-Lager sehr empfehlen. Hatte mit den RF-Lagern ein leichtes Spiel.
Du brauchst für eine Swoop 175 definitiv ein 73er Lager.
Wenn eine RF-Kurbel verbaut ist, ist vielleicht ein Spacer zuviel verbaut oder die Dichtung ist beschädigt?
Gruß 78


----------



## ders (9. Dezember 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Du brauchst für eine Swoop 175 definitiv ein 73er Lager.


hatte ich mit dem 190er verwechselt, sorry.


----------



## Ochiba63 (9. Dezember 2014)

ich habe die rf kurbel.
spacer 1*rot, 1*schwarz, 1*weiß auf der antriebsseite und 3*weiß und 1*schwarz auf der anderen.

habe mir die saint lager bestellt wie ist das bei der mit dem spacern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (10. Dezember 2014)

Welche RF-Kurbel, gibt ja nicht nur eine. Ich nehme mal an, es ist die Atlas. Dann sollten die Spacer stimmen, also keiner zuviel drauf.
Diese Spacer sind nur für die Kurbel zum Einstellen der Kettenlinie. Die so eingestellte Kettenlinie 51 sollte passen.
Beim Saintlager sind auch Spacer dabei. Die Verwendung dieser Spacer ist abhängig von der Breite des Tretlagergehäuses. Beim 73mm Tretlagergehäuse des Swoops 175 musst Du einen Spacer auf der Antriebseite verbauen.

Vielleicht hat sich bei Deinem Bike eine Tretlagerhülse gelockert, so dass die Kurbel mehr gespannt wird.

Viel Erfolg
Gruß 78


----------



## baude (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe vor ein gebrauchtes 2014er 8.0 zu kaufen. Auf was würdet ihr denn besonders kucken, bzw hören?


----------



## KILLTROY (17. Dezember 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Welche RF-Kurbel, gibt ja nicht nur eine. Ich nehme mal an, es ist die Atlas. Dann sollten die Spacer stimmen, also keiner zuviel drauf.
> Diese Spacer sind nur für die Kurbel zum Einstellen der Kettenlinie. Die so eingestellte Kettenlinie 51 sollte passen.
> Beim Saintlager sind auch Spacer dabei. Die Verwendung dieser Spacer ist abhängig von der Breite des Tretlagergehäuses. Beim 73mm Tretlagergehäuse des Swoops 175 musst Du einen Spacer auf der Antriebseite verbauen.
> 
> ...



Also bei mir ist eine RF Chester verbaut Swoop 175 7.0 2014.


----------



## KILLTROY (17. Dezember 2014)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Welche RF-Kurbel, gibt ja nicht nur eine. Ich nehme mal an, es ist die Atlas. Dann sollten die Spacer stimmen, also keiner zuviel drauf.
> Diese Spacer sind nur für die Kurbel zum Einstellen der Kettenlinie. Die so eingestellte Kettenlinie 51 sollte passen.
> Beim Saintlager sind auch Spacer dabei. Die Verwendung dieser Spacer ist abhängig von der Breite des Tretlagergehäuses. Beim 73mm Tretlagergehäuse des Swoops 175 musst Du einen Spacer auf der Antriebseite verbauen.
> 
> ...



Also bei mir ist eine RF Chester verbaut Swoop 175 7.0 2014.


----------



## tane (17. Dezember 2014)

@baude: die federelemete sind teuer - die würd ich genau anschaun: kratzer, leckage, ansprechen
hinterbaugelenke auf spiel
laufräder auf schlag
schaltperformance
reverb auf "einsacken"
bremsen auf biss mit 1 finger
kurbel auf lagerspiel
sonst	.hm...?


----------



## EVHD (17. Dezember 2014)

Laufräder überprüfen ob die rund laufen und ob die Speichenspannung stimmt. Schaltung testen und beim Umwerfer drauf achten ob der wirklich fest ist, oder durch lose Schrauben Spiel hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde darauf achten das es keine "Heiße" Ware ist!
- Rahmennummer
- Rechnungen .....


----------



## tane (17. Dezember 2014)

...ans naheliegendste hab i net gedacht...!


----------



## EVHD (17. Dezember 2014)

Kurze Frage, habe vor mir ein neuen Laufradsatz zu kaufen, würde die Maße aufs Swoop zutreffen? 
*20 QR VR, X 12 HR *


----------



## haekel72 (17. Dezember 2014)

Klar!


----------



## EVHD (17. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (17. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,  kann mir jemand sagen was für ein tune der vivid air standardmäßig im swoop 190 9.0 hat.  Danke


----------



## haekel72 (17. Dezember 2014)

Trailrider-RLP schrieb:


> Hallo,  kann mir jemand sagen was für ein tune der vivid air standardmäßig im swoop 190 9.0 hat.  Danke


M/L laut Bodo (in einem Thread von 2013)


----------



## EVHD (17. Dezember 2014)

An alle die den DTSwiss E2000 LRS haben: seit ihr mit den zufrieden? Suche einen zweiten LRS Satz für leichtere Trails, der LRS Satz soll dann auch Tubeless laufen.


----------



## haekel72 (17. Dezember 2014)

EVHD schrieb:


> An alle die den DTSwiss E2000 LRS haben: seit ihr mit den zufrieden? Suche einen zweiten LRS Satz für leichtere Trails, der LRS Satz soll dann auch Tubeless laufen.


Ich hatte den 2 Saisons drauf und mit Gorilla Tape Tubeless gefahren ohne Probleme, bekommt man recht Günstig, gibt bestimmt bessere Alternativen aber ich war echt zufrieden!


----------



## xcrider21 (19. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
ich überlege gerade ob ich mir ein Swoop kaufen soll. Da ich noch zwischen dem 175 und 190er Modell schwanke, hier meine Frage:
Wäre es möglich falls mir das 190er zu träge im Trail und bergauf ist es auf 175mm Federweg umzubauen, z.B. durch Tausch des Dämpfers von 222mm auf 216mm Einbaulänge?
Was denkt ihr ?
Gerne nehme ich auch eine Antwort von Radon oder Bodo selbst.
Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride2befree (19. Dezember 2014)

nimm das 175er... ich finde es ist die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.. auch touren sind damit gut fahrbar, und bergab spielt es seine stärken dann erst richtig aus.


----------



## boarderking (19. Dezember 2014)

z.B. durch Tausch des Dämpfers von 222mm auf 216mm Einbaulänge?

Genau.....und die Gabel einfach 2 cm absägen.....


----------



## trackspeed80 (20. Dezember 2014)

ride2befree schrieb:


> nimm das 175er... ich finde es ist die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.. auch touren sind damit gut fahrbar, und bergab spielt es seine stärken dann erst richtig aus.




Kann mich nur meinem Vorredner anschließen, dieses Gerät schaft den "do it all Spagat", 

ich würde es immer wieder kaufen.

es klettert besser als mein Allmountain mit 150mm Fahrwerk. Ich war selbst verwundert.

Gruß


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Dezember 2014)

xcrider21 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich überlege gerade ob ich mir ein Swoop kaufen soll. Da ich noch zwischen dem 175 und 190er Modell schwanke, hier meine Frage:
> Wäre es möglich falls mir das 190er zu träge im Trail und bergauf ist es auf 175mm Federweg umzubauen, z.B. durch Tausch des Dämpfers von 222mm auf 216mm Einbaulänge?
> Was denkt ihr ?
> ...


Der 175er ist da Super der 190er ist halt viel Extremer durch seine direkte Abstammung vom DH der Rahmen ist 450 gr.
schwerer und hat ein 157mm Hinterrad alles das es extreme Bedingungen besser kann. Man sollte immer darüber nachdenken
was man ehrlich macht leichte 20-30 Touren gehen auch mit den 190er aber sonst ist ein Bike fürs Extreme . Das 175er kann
sehr viel je nach Aufbau ( der Fehler den Anfänger meist machen ist zu Extreme Reifen aufzuziehen besonders hinten muß der
Reifen gut rollen und nicht zu schwer sein ) Touren bis Freeride da kann man mit zwei Laufrad Sätzen viel machen.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Dezember 2014)

Interpunktion hat heute Urlaub.


----------



## xcrider21 (20. Dezember 2014)

Ok, danke für die meist (ich nehm da mal die von boarderking raus) aufschlussreichen Antworten.
Speziell die technische Info, dass der Rahmen soviel schwerer ist und eine andere Einbaubreite besitzt, 
zeigt mir, dass wohl tatsächlich das 175er die bessere Wahl sein wird.


----------



## tane (20. Dezember 2014)

"...es klettert besser als mein Allmountain mit 150mm Fahrwerk. Ich war selbst verwundert...."
genau das hab ich auch festgestellt (mein am hatte 140mm)


----------



## Bierschinken88 (20. Dezember 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> der Fehler den Anfänger meist machen ist zu Extreme Reifen aufzuziehen besonders hinten muß der Reifen gut rollen und nicht zu schwer sein


Was kannst du denn da als guten Allround-Touren-Reifen empfehlen?

Was ist deiner Erfahrung ein geeigneter LRS, der stabil genug für Touren mit kleineren Sprüngen ist, recht leicht und nicht so preisintensiv?

Danke & Grüße,
Swen


----------



## boarderking (21. Dezember 2014)

@xcrider21: sei nicht sauer, aber m.e. gibt der Rahmen die daempfereinbaulänge vor und nicht andersrum. Die Entscheidende Frage ist tatsächlich was du mit dem bike ( ueberwiegend) so vorhast. Im vorhinein schon eventuelle Anpassungen zu planen halte ich nicht für so optimal, solange man noch die Wahl hat sollte man dies auch nutzen. Und falls es um das gute Angebot vom 190 er geht dann lieber ein günstigeres 175 nehmen und später aufrüsten.
Viel Erfolg bei der Entscheidungsfindung und sorry für meinen unqualifizierten Zwischenruf 
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (21. Dezember 2014)

...& ein kürzerer dämpfer macht ein bike doch höchstens weniger tourentauglich: das heck & tretlager kommen tiefer, lenk & sitzwinkel werden flacher...


----------



## xcrider21 (22. Dezember 2014)

boarderking schrieb:


> @xcrider21: sei nicht sauer, aber m.e. gibt der Rahmen die daempfereinbaulänge vor und nicht andersrum. Die Entscheidende Frage ist tatsächlich was du mit dem bike ( ueberwiegend) so vorhast. Im vorhinein schon eventuelle Anpassungen zu planen halte ich nicht für so optimal, solange man noch die Wahl hat sollte man dies auch nutzen. Und falls es um das gute Angebot vom 190 er geht dann lieber ein günstigeres 175 nehmen und später aufrüsten.
> Viel Erfolg bei der Entscheidungsfindung und sorry für meinen unqualifizierten Zwischenruf
> Holger


Bin nicht sauer, so passt das dann schon. Mir ist auch schon klar, dass ich mir überlegen muss wozu ich das Bike nutzen werde. Aber genau das stellt ja das Problem dar. Ich habe schon u.a. ein Freeridebike und das ist für mich weder Fisch noch Fleisch:zum reinen Downhill ok, für Endurotouren dann doch zu schwer und träge. Somit suche ich ein Bike das diese Bereiche besser abdeckt, es sollte zudem möglichst handlich und eher verspielt sein.



tane schrieb:


> ...& ein kürzerer dämpfer macht ein bike doch höchstens weniger tourentauglich: das heck & tretlager kommen tiefer, lenk & sitzwinkel werden flacher...


Mir ist schon klar wie sich die Geo eines Rads ändert ,wenn ich einen Dämpfer mit anderer Einbaulänge einbaue. Trotzdem habe ich dies schon bei einigen bikes mit Erfolg ausprobiert( ZB bei meinem Uzzi ) Gut ist speziell beim Uzzi natürlich ein bischen anders, weil man ja auch einen anderen Aufnahmepunkt hat. Aber gleicher Einbaulänge und geringerem Hub käme man der Sache schon näher.Egal ich denke für mich hat sich die Variante mit dem 190er sowieso erledigt. Und ein 175er sollte ich wohl am besten erst mal probefahren.


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Dezember 2014)

Bierschinken88 schrieb:


> Was kannst du denn da als guten Allround-Touren-Reifen empfehlen?
> 
> Was ist deiner Erfahrung ein geeigneter LRS, der stabil genug für Touren mit kleineren Sprüngen ist, recht leicht und nicht so preisintensiv?
> 
> ...


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Dezember 2014)

Hi schau mal was Enduro Racer fahren. Da gibt es keine XXL oder DH Reifen mein Top : Magic Mary in S S Trail S  vorn und
Rock Razor S S Pace hinten ist bei ENDURO auch die am meisten Gefahren. Schlauchlos mit 1,6-1,8 bar vorn und 2.0 bar h.
hält er fast jede Gangart aus . Bei Laufräder denke ich anders als du Denken mußt, bei mir geht es darum das ich pünktlich
und in gleicher Q.100-300 Satz bekomme das bedeutet keinen Handwerklichen Aufbau. Bei Felgen gibt es einige gute Angebote
bei Speichen auch bei Naben möchte ich sagen das Taiwan nicht wie im Rahmenbau top ist sondern mit Vorsicht anzugehen
ist ( Freilauf und Lager ). Um 1000,-€ werden Carbon Felgen immer mehr eine Rolle Spielen . Gruß Bodo


----------



## Bierschinken88 (23. Dezember 2014)

Hi Bodo,

danke für den Tip der Reifen!

Beim LRS ist das klar, dass du für das Serienbike anders denkst und andere Maßstäbe hast.
Hätte ja sein können, dass du spontan ein Aftermarket-Satz empfehlen kannst.

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## tane (26. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (3. Januar 2015)

Moin.
Ich wollte nur kurz fragen welches Tuning der Fox Float X Dämpfer beim Swoop hat.
LG Störte


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Januar 2015)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Moin.
> Ich wollte nur kurz fragen welches Tuning der Fox Float X Dämpfer beim Swoop hat.
> LG Störte


Den kompletten Tun kann ich hier nicht Veröffentlichen aber Comr. M und Re. L geht aber auch M hat nur bei unter 5° zum
Einstellen der Zugs. weniger Reserven . Hoffe das reicht dir.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Stoertebiker (3. Januar 2015)

Das reicht mir!
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! 
Hat schon irgendwer Erfahrungen damit gemacht seinen Float X verbessern/tunen zu lassen (Huber-Bushings und ähnliches)?
wenn ja wo habt ihr das machen lassen und was hats gekostet?


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (3. Januar 2015)

Hi, 

ich will einen vivid air in mein swoop 190 7.0 einbauen. standard ist tune M/L.   Ich habe einen in M/M. muss ich den umshimmen lassen? Oder ist der unterschied nur ganz marginal.


----------



## ders (3. Januar 2015)

ich nutze


Trailrider-RLP schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich will einen vivid air in mein swoop 190 7.0 einbauen. standard ist tune M/L.   Ich habe einen in M/M. muss ich den umshimmen lassen? Oder ist der unterschied nur ganz marginal.


Ich nutze einen Vivid R2C in M/M und der läuft super. Ob ein "Normalo" den Unterschied im Tune merkt weiss ich nicht, kommt auch immer auf die Einstellung an. Ich würde sagen, das du den ohne Bedenken nutzen kannst.

lg


----------



## Trailrider99 (5. Januar 2015)

Kann ich auch einen vivid air in das Swoop 175 9.0 einbauen? 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## ders (5. Januar 2015)

Trailrider99 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch einen vivid air in das Swoop 175 9.0 einbauen?
> Gruß Johannes


Du kannst quasi jeden RockShox Dämpfer einbauen, wenn er vom Tune und von der Einbaulänge her passt.
Abgesehen vom Tune gilt dies natürlich auch für jeden anderen Dämpfer.

lg


----------



## wurstikal (7. Januar 2015)

Habs zwar gerade schon im "zeigt her eure Radons" gepostet aber ich dachte mir, hier darfs auch nicht fehlen 
Nach einem ziemlich harten Crash hab ich mein Swoop 175 8.0 ein wenig modifiziert um die Verletzungspause sinnvoll zu gestalten 
Saint Bremse, neue Lager, ein paar wie ich finde ganz schicke Blaue Komponenten und der Umbau auf 1x10 mit dem 42T One Up Ritzel und vorne einem blauen 30T Race Face Ketteblatt.
Falls jemand einen schönen blauen Sattel empfehlen kann, wär ich auch nicht traurig, finde irgendwie nix ordentliches.
Jetzt muss nur noch der Schnee verschwinden.


----------



## Stoertebiker (7. Januar 2015)

Sieht super aus.
Durch die blauen Akzente an den Ferderelementen wirkt alles sehr stimmig.
Was sind das denn für Pedale die du da montiert hast?
Die Saint-Bremse hab ich mir auch montiert.
Die T1 hatte zwar nen unglaublichen Druckpunkt ... war mir aber doch irgendwie zu umständlich mit dem Einstellen ... ständig hat irgend ne Scheibe geschliffen und Fading hatte ich mit der T1 auch schon mal.
Die Saint ist einfach genial! Super zu dosieren, leicht einzustellen und Temperaturmäßig noch nie auch nur annähernd im Grenzbereich. 
Wie gesagt ... gefällt mir sehr gut das Bike!


----------



## trackspeed80 (7. Januar 2015)

Klasse Bike

gefällt mir sehr gut, Daumen hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstikal (7. Januar 2015)

@Stoertebiker dankeschön  pedale sind nix besonderes http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Pedale/Pedal/Aerial-Kugellager-Pedal-2013-blau.html


----------



## Frankster (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe mein 2013 Cube AMS 150 Race nach einem Jahr verkauft und eben gerade das letzte 2014er Swoop 175 9.0 bei Bike Discount bestellt.
Man liest ja nur gutes über die Räder... ich freu mich jedenfalls wie ein kleines Kind auf das Paket


----------



## KILLTROY (9. Januar 2015)

wurstikal schrieb:


> Habs zwar gerade schon im "zeigt her eure Radons" gepostet aber ich dachte mir, hier darfs auch nicht fehlen
> Nach einem ziemlich harten Crash hab ich mein Swoop 175 8.0 ein wenig modifiziert um die Verletzungspause sinnvoll zu gestalten
> Saint Bremse, neue Lager, ein paar wie ich finde ganz schicke Blaue Komponenten und der Umbau auf 1x10 mit dem 42T One Up Ritzel und vorne einem blauen 30T Race Face Ketteblatt.
> Falls jemand einen schönen blauen Sattel empfehlen kann, wär ich auch nicht traurig, finde irgendwie nix ordentliches.
> Jetzt muss nur noch der Schnee verschwinden.



Sattel: http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/sme-3-pro-black-blue


----------



## trackspeed80 (9. Januar 2015)

Frankster schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mein 2013 Cube AMS 150 Race nach einem Jahr verkauft und eben gerade das letzte 2014er Swoop 175 9.0 bei Bike Discount bestellt.
> Man liest ja nur gutes über die Räder... ich freu mich jedenfalls wie ein kleines Kind auf das Paket



Hallo Frankster

witzig, genau so war es bei mir auch, vom AMS 150 aufs Swoop 175 9.0

Du wirst begeistert sein

Gruß


----------



## siebenacht (13. Januar 2015)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Das reicht mir!
> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
> Hat schon irgendwer Erfahrungen damit gemacht seinen Float X verbessern/tunen zu lassen (Huber-Bushings und ähnliches)?
> wenn ja wo habt ihr das machen lassen und was hats gekostet?


Der Umbau auf die Huber-Bushings wäre verschwendete Mühe und Geld. Diese bringen gegenüber den neuen Gleitlagern von Fox keinen Vorteil, wohl eher einen Nachteil.
Gruß 78


----------



## EVHD (13. Januar 2015)

Moin,
Ist eine Fox Talas 36 im Vergleich zur Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH gleichwertig? Würde sich der Umstieg lohnen oder wäre das Geldverschwendung?


----------



## Thiel (13. Januar 2015)

Welches Baujahr denn? Mit Fit Kartusche?


----------



## EVHD (13. Januar 2015)

FIT Kartusche und ab Baujahr 2013. Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen den 2013er und 2014er Modelle?


----------



## ticris (13. Januar 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> FIT Kartusche und ab Baujahr 2013. Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen den 2013er und 2014er Modelle?



Ja, die 2014er haben ein völlig überarbeitetes Talas System (Talas 5 - arbeitet jetzt hydraulisch und nicht mehr über Luftdruck), gab es glaube ich 2013 noch nicht. Werkelt auf jeden Fall geschmeidiger als das mir bekannte Talas 3 von 2011. In wie weit es sonstige Unterschiede gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (13. Januar 2015)

Was kann man denn grundsätzlich als gute Forke empfehlen, wenn das Budget schmal ist und man die vorhandene Van 180R durch was leichteres und evt. tourentauglicheres tauschen möchte?

Wären 160mm auch eine Lösung oder ist der Geo-Unterschied bei dem Rahmen zu stark?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. Januar 2015)

> Ist eine Fox Talas 36 im Vergleich zur Rock Shox Lyrik RC2DH gleichwertig?



Ich hab ne 180mm 36er Fit Kashima ohne Talas und ne Lyrik 170mm RC2DH.
Fühlen sich komplett anders an die Gabeln.
Die Fox spricht geschmeidig an, taucht mir aber insbesondere im mittleren Bereich und beim Anbremsen mit meinem Gewicht (100kg) egal bei welcher Druckstufenkonstellation und welchem Druck massiv weg. Die Lyrik fühlt sich etwas (nur etwas, gut geserviced ist es nicht viel) weniger feinfühlig an, steht bei mir aber viel besser und höher im Federweg. Die Lyrik wird besser, je schneller das Tempo wird und je ruppiger es wird. Insgesamt bevorzuge ich für mich die Lyrik klar. Das kann aber je nach Körpergewicht anders aussehen. Im Parkbike meiner Frau macht die 36er Fox für sie nen guten Job.


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (13. Januar 2015)

> Wären 160mm auch eine Lösung oder ist der Geo-Unterschied bei dem Rahmen zu stark?



Wäre für mich nix, Tretlager kommt noch tiefer, Lenkwinkel wird steiler.
Du schreibst: 





> wenn das Budget schmal ist




Keine Ahnung, was das für ein Preisbereich ist. Ich kenne die Van 180 auch leider nicht aus eigener Erfahrung....
Aber wenn man für minimalen Geldeinsatz ne möglichst gute Gabel haben will, würde ich so vorgehen:
Ffür 200-230€ ne günstige Lyrik RC schiessen, falls sie nicht 170mm hat, selber eben traveln (ab 11 oder 12 sind die alltravel Spacer dann anders, also nicht mehr mehrere 10mm Stücke, sondern für jeden Weg ein Spacer aus einem Guss)
Dann die Augen nach ner günstigen guten Druckstufe offen halten (Mario Janeiro, FAST, MiCo whatever). Gut, 100 Euro werden da auch so +- fällig (bei der MiCO muss i.d.R. auch die Zugstufe getauscht werden). 
Also 350€ so grob wenn man mit Geduld sucht. Dann haste aber wat vernüntiges.


----------



## Ochiba63 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mit der einstellerei der fox meine Probleme. Bin nicht der Heizer und fahre mehr langsame technische Sachen und da stört mich das eintauchen schon sehr. Wenn ich eine einigermaßen gute Einstellung für den Bereich gefunden habe ist sie mir zu unsensiebel im schnellen über Wurzeln und feine Schläge.


----------



## Stoertebiker (14. Januar 2015)

Ich habe auch lange Probleme mit dem Einstellen meiner Talas gehabt.
Ist aber auch meine erste Gabel mit Low- und Highspeed-Compression.
Mittlerweile bin ich jedoch super zufrieden!
Hab oft zu wenig Druck auf die Federelemente gepumpt und dann mit der Druckstufe ausgeglichen, weswegen die Gabel dann zu unsensibel wurde.
Ist die Talas vom Swoop 2014 jetzt eig die Talas 5 oder noch das Vorgängermodell?

Ich habe vor der Anschaffung meines Swoop übrigens besonders darauf geachtet ein Bike mit absenkbarar Gabel auszuwählen um es Tourentauglich zu halten.
Und wie mir etliche Leute auch hier im Forum prophezeit haben nutze ich diese im Prinzip nie.
Das Swoop hat auch so hervorragende Klettereigenschaften und auf na Tour hab ich einfach keinen Bock hin und wieder anzuhalten um die Gabel abzusenken oder auszufahren.


----------



## Ochiba63 (14. Januar 2015)

wieviel sag fährst du?
ich hatte zuerst 30% jetzt 25 damit geht es etwas besser.
ist mein erstes enduro und die erste gabel mit zugstufe und high und low speed druckstufe.
könnte talas 5 sein weil man die gabel weit zusammen drücken mus damit sie geseit absenkt, ich nutze die absenkung auch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankster (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

mein Swoop 175 9,0 kam gearade. Alles passt soweit, Vormontage war auch super. 
Ich habe nur ein kleines Problem.
Mich stören die Schalthebel unheimlich. Die werden ja in dem Fall direkt mit den Befestigungen der Bremshebel verschraubt. Lieber wäre es mir wenn ich die Schalthebel etwas weiter nach innen hin montiert wären um etwas mehr Freiheit für die Daumen zu haben. 
Hat jemand Tipps?


----------



## haekel72 (14. Januar 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Der Umbau auf die Huber-Bushings wäre verschwendete Mühe und Geld. Diese bringen gegenüber den neuen Gleitlagern von Fox keinen Vorteil, wohl eher einen Nachteil.
> Gruß 78


Wenn aber keine vorhanden sind (wie an meinem) dann auf jeden Fall die Huber nehmen, fahre die seit Jahren an mehreren Bikes und laufen Top!


----------



## Frankster (14. Januar 2015)

Meine Frage hat sich erledigt... entschuldigt meine Unswissenheit *duck´ und weg*


----------



## Trailrider99 (15. Januar 2015)

Kann man beim Swoop 175 9.0 einen Db air einbauen? Ich habe das gefühl der fox float x hält meiner anfänger fahrweis nicht stand wenn ich mal springen sollte. Sag ist bei 25% eher mehr und bei einem Bordstein nutzt er fast den kompletten federweg. Es sind 250 psi drin aber ich habe das gefühl er verliert immer wenn das rad steht denn wenn ich in noch mal aufpumpe stelle ich fest das ich immer von 235 psi bis 250 wieder pumpen muss ist das normal ?  Danke schon mal im voraus
Gruß Johannes
ps. Würde der db air in den rahmen passen in einer länge von 216x63 mm ?


----------



## Stoertebiker (16. Januar 2015)

Das Maß von 216x63 mm passt.
Jedoch denke ich das der Float X zur Zeit so ziemlich der beste Enduro-Dämpfer aufm Markt ist.
Außerdem sollen die CC DB Dämpfer besonders für unerfahrene ziemlich schwer einzustellen sein.
Für Anfänger finde ich das die Talas RC2 schon ne Hetsausforderung darstellt.
Das der Dämpfer Luft verliert kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wenn er jedes Mal, wenn du kontrollierst den selben Druck hat.
Bei mir ist es auch immer so, dass wenn ich die Pumpe anschließe ein leicht niedrigerer wert abzulesen ist, wie ich beim letzten Mal drauf gepumpt habe.
Ich hab mir gedacht, dass es womöglich daran liegt, dass der Schlauch der Pumpe beim aufschrauben ja nicht unter Druck steht und beim Anschließen der Pumpe sich somit das Druckbehältervolumen um das Volumen des Schlauches vergrößert und somit der Druck leicht sinkt.
Weiß aber ehrlichgesagt nicht ob ich damit richtig liege.
Wieviel wiegst du denn mit Ausrüstung wenn du schon 250 psi drauf pumpst?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. Januar 2015)

> Ich hab mir gedacht, dass es womöglich daran liegt, dass der Schlauch der Pumpe beim aufschrauben ja nicht unter Druck steht und beim Anschließen der Pumpe sich somit das Druckbehältervolumen um das Volumen des Schlauches vergrößert und somit der Druck leicht sinkt.
> Weiß aber ehrlichgesagt nicht ob ich damit richtig liege.



Ist genau so. RS gibt in der Anleitung zum Vivid z.B. den Wert an. Habs grad nicht im Kopf, sind aber so ca. 15PSI oder so.

Die Beobachtung 


> wenn ich in noch mal aufpumpe stelle ich fest das ich immer von 235 psi bis 250 wieder pumpen muss ist das normal ?


ist also vollkommen normal.

Pumpe abnehmen und wieder ansetzen ist halt nicht verlustfrei.


----------



## SeppmitS (16. Januar 2015)

OT-exkurs: Es gibt Pumpen mit "doppeltem" Ventil mit dem man ein Druckverlust beim abnehmen verhindern kann.


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Januar 2015)

Trailrider99 schrieb:


> Kann man beim Swoop 175 9.0 einen Db air einbauen? Ich habe das gefühl der fox float x hält meiner anfänger fahrweis nicht stand wenn ich mal springen sollte. Sag ist bei 25% eher mehr und bei einem Bordstein nutzt er fast den kompletten federweg. Es sind 250 psi drin aber ich habe das gefühl er verliert immer wenn das rad steht denn wenn ich in noch mal aufpumpe stelle ich fest das ich immer von 235 psi bis 250 wieder pumpen muss ist das normal ?  Danke schon mal im voraus
> Gruß Johannes
> ps. Würde der db air in den rahmen passen in einer länge von 216x63 mm ?


Du wirst zum Enduro Fahren kaum einen besseren Dämpfer finden. Luftverlust hier schon  Besprochen noch hinzu zu Fügen
wenn der Dämpfer im Luftdruck erhöht wird füllt sich auch die Negativ Kammer beim ersten Federn dadurch sinkt der Druck ab.
Wenn der Dämpfer dir nicht Pr. genug ist kann man das mit Spacern Verbessern .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ottovalvole (16. Januar 2015)

Hallo ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben...

Geht eine reverb (stealth) in ein Swoop 190 9.0 aus 2014?

Grüße Tom


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. Januar 2015)

ottovalvole schrieb:


> Hallo ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben...
> 
> Geht eine reverb (stealth) in ein Swoop 190 9.0 aus 2014?
> 
> Grüße Tom


Nur die Reverb 30,9mm keine Stealth und wenn man einen tiefen Sattel will nur die 100mm.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottovalvole (16. Januar 2015)

Hey danke. 

Eine Frage noch, was genau meinst Du mit "tiefer Sattel".

Das nur die 100mm Version tief genug ins Sitzrohr passt um quasi den Sattel direkt bis ans Sitzrohr zu fahren? 

Grüsse Tom


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bierschinken88 (16. Januar 2015)

Ja, das ist das Maximum.
Die 125er kriegste nicht bis Anschlag versenkt.
Reicht aber mit den 100mm


----------



## ottovalvole (16. Januar 2015)

Prima, danke


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frankster (18. Januar 2015)

sooo, meins ist seit Mittwoche da. Ich liebe es 
Hab paar Grundeinstellungen vorgenommen. Die Vormontage seitens Bike Discount war super.
Ich bin auch schon etwas unterwegs gewesen… erstaunlich wie handlich das Bike ist und Wheelies gehen Kilometer weit ;-)


----------



## qwertzui1998 (18. Januar 2015)

Hey,
mal ne blöde Frage hab leider keine Zeit das Thema durch zu suchen, und zwar weiß jemand welche breite das Raceface Innenlager vom Swoop hat da ich dieses eventuell im neuen Bike weiter benutzen würde aber dazu auch nichts über Google... finde .

Grüße Tim


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Januar 2015)

68-73mm....konnte mein altes aus dem Ghost mit der Hammerschmidt aufs Swoop uebernehmen


----------



## siebenacht (19. Januar 2015)

Frankster schrieb:


> sooo, meins ist seit Mittwoche da. Ich liebe es
> Hab paar Grundeinstellungen vorgenommen. Die Vormonate seitens Bike Discount war super.
> Ich bin auch schon etwas unterwegs gewesen… erstaunlich wie handlich das Bike ist und Wheelies gehen Kilometer weit ;-)
> ...


Wer kann der kann, ick bekomme damit kein Wheelie hin, aber och mit keinem anderem Bike.
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, viel Spaß damit!!

Die Verlegung der Leistungen an der Seite ist nach wie vor gruselig, wird Zeit das Radon daran etwas ändert. Ich frage mich jedes Mal, wenn ich dit sehe, warum Radon das so macht???? Man hat fast den Eindruck, sie sparen sich so das Kürzen der Bremsleitung hinten.
Gruß 78


----------



## tane (19. Januar 2015)

i glaub ein fakir hat die leitungsposition für die maximale qual beim tragen gewählt


----------



## Ghosty82 (1. Februar 2015)

Hey Leute,

Habt Ihr ne Bremsenempfehlung für das Swoop 8.0 SE von 2014? Würde die XT gerne tauschen. Bin nicht so überzeugt bei langen Abfahrten. Würde gerne die Saint verbauen. Welche Adapter benötige ich da? Habe über die Zee auch nur Gutes gehört. Wäre natürlich die günstige Variante. Brauch ich da auch andere Adapter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (1. Februar 2015)

Wenn du die Bremsscheibengrößen beibehalten willst brauchste ja keine anderen Adapter.
Hab vor zwei Monaten auch ne Saint bei mir eingebaut.
Is ne Wahnsinns-Bremse!
Hatte vorher die T1 in meinem 8.0. 
Habe bei mir aber vr & hr 203 mm Scheiben montiert. 
Dafür bräucheste nen PM 7 Adapter ... von Shiman gibt's da soweit ich weiß keinen passenden Adapter auf 203 mm ... muss man halt einen von nem anderen Hersteller nehmen oder mit Unterlegscheiben beim Shimano Adapter arbeiten. So hab ichs gemacht.


----------



## baude (2. Februar 2015)

Hat von euch schonmal jemand einen Lower Leg Service bei seiner Fox 36 gemacht? gibt da ja tolle Videoanleitungen. Alles ganz easy.
Jetzt habe ich nur eine Frage zum Öl. Laut Fox kommt ja Green Oil rein. Beim Service für die 2015er 36 nehmen die aber Gold oil, welches sogar besser sein soll. Dieses Gold OIL ist jetzt zusätzlich auch noch günstiger. 






Also denke ich ich nehme einfach das Gold OIL  ( welches Theoretisch mit allen von SKF für Fox hergestellten abstreifern passen sollte ), spare Geld und habe sogar evtl leichte Performance Vorteile gegenüber dem Green Oil?


----------



## ticris (2. Februar 2015)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen das Gold Oil in meine 2014er Talas gekippt. Bin aber noch nicht zum Fahren gekommen. Das grüne ÖL taugt nichts als Schmieröl, deshalb habe ich bis jetzt immer Motoröl in meiner 2011er Fox verwendet. (Achtung nicht bei Open Bath) Lief bestens. Das Fox Gold erinnert mich vom Aussehen und Geruch stark an Motoröl, ist allerdings sehr zähflüssig. Fast wie Sirup.

Ich bin gespannt wie es sich damit fährt. Auf jeden Fall scheint das Gold Oil eine gute Alternative zum Motoröl zu sein und mit 14 € ist es auch zu einem vertretbaren Preis zu bekommen.

Happy Trails


----------



## baude (2. Februar 2015)

Ja bei mir handelt es sich auch um die 2014er Fox Talas RC2 Fit ( also nicht open bath ). dann werde ich das Goldene Öl verwenden.


----------



## ticris (2. Februar 2015)

Laut Nachfrage bei Fox kommen bei der 2014er Talas 180 RC2 Fit in beide Seiten 40 ml Öl. Leider scheint es für die neueren Gabeln noch keine Ölmengentabellen zu geben. Ebenso gibt es auch noch keine Wartungsanleitungen. Eigentlich eine Schande für einen "Premiumhersteller".


----------



## baude (2. Februar 2015)

Ah das ist gut zu wissen. Das hätte ich zuerst fast übersehen, dass es für die 2014er auf der Fox Seite keine Werte gibt. Jetzt nur nochmal der Vollständigkeit halber: Im Radon Swoop 175 8.0 2014 ist schon auch die 2014er Talas RC2 Fit 180 verbaut?

Edit: Ist die 2014. Frage gelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (2. Februar 2015)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Habt Ihr ne Bremsenempfehlung für das Swoop 8.0 SE von 2014? Würde die XT gerne tauschen. Bin nicht so überzeugt bei langen Abfahrten. Würde gerne die Saint verbauen. Welche Adapter benötige ich da? Habe über die Zee auch nur Gutes gehört. Wäre natürlich die günstige Variante. Brauch ich da auch andere Adapter?


Ich bin extra auf die XT statt T1 gegangen am 2013! Einwandfrei auch auf langen Abfahrten! Was ist dein Problem mit der XT, wie Schwer bist Du? Welche Beläge?


----------



## Ghosty82 (2. Februar 2015)

Hey, ich weiß auch nicht was mit der Bremse los ist/war. Ich war vor paar Tagen fahren und hab mit der XT noch nie ein Problem gehabt. hat schon am Parkplatz übel gequietscht und kaum gebremst. Normal, dachte ich. Nässe, lang nicht bewegt. Aber es hat sich dann auch nicht nach mehrfachem einbrennen gegeben. Und kaum bis keine Bremswirkung vorne ist ziemlich doof. Hab Zuhause die Beläge getauscht und hatte so nen komischen Eindruck als wären sie irgendwie modrig oder so. Keine Ahnung. Waren die Originalbeläge vom Kauf. Naja, die neuen noch nicht gefahren. Bin gespannt ob es sich gibt. Am Entlüften kannst eigentlich auch nicht liegen. Will net unbedingt tauschen aber wenn es nicht besser wird hoffe ich das die Saint ne gute Alternative ist.


----------



## tane (2. Februar 2015)

quadring beim reindrücken der kolben (beim belagwechsel) mit dreck vermurkst?


----------



## Mallemur (2. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

habe seit ein paar Tagen das 2014er 9.0, tolles Bike. Die Vormontage war solala. Am meisten stört der nicht sauber schaltende Umwerfer.
Habe im Swoop 2013 Beitrag gelesen, das es da wohl Probleme gab? Ist beim 2014 noch was bekannt?

Bei 5x Schalten vom kleinen aufs große Blatt springt die Kette 3x nicht aufs große um dann beim 4x abzuspringen über das große blatt hinaus. Ohen etwas zu verstellen. Sehr nervig.

Jemand Ideen?

Werde am We nochmal schauen, war letztes zu genervt davon.

Danke,


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Februar 2015)

Hammerschmidt


----------



## Stoertebiker (3. Februar 2015)

@Mallemur:
Bei der 2014er Reihe War das Problem, dass die Bikes von Radon aus mit nem 3-fach Umwerfen und nem 3-fach Shifter ausgestattet wurden. Der Shifter wurde dann auf 2-fach umgeschaltet. Trotzdem hat man so gut wie keinen Spielraum beim einstellen. Hatten schon viele Leute hier Probleme mit. Es kam auch häufiger vor, dass die Distanzringe an der Kurbel falsch angebracht waren (links bzw rechts vom Tretlager die falschen Ringe oder zu viele bzw zu wenige).
Als mir bei nem Sturz der Shifter für den Umwerfen kaputt gegangen ist habe ich Shifter und Umwerfen gegen 2-fach ausgetauscht ... seit dem ist Ruhe.
Grundsätzlich ist es aber natürlich möglich die Schaltung auch mit der 3-fach Schaltung einzustellen. Is halt nur nen bisschen friemeliger.
Wegen den Distanzringen zwischen Kurbelt und Tretlager weiß ich jetzt nicht genau wie das beim 9.0 sein muss.
Da ist die X0 Kurbel montiert oder?!
Muss vielleicht jemand was dazu sagen der auch das 9.0 hat.
LG


----------



## tane (3. Februar 2015)

...sorry, aber am 8se/2014 absolut keine klagen bez. schaltperformance vorne (trotz 20er grannyring)!


----------



## siebenacht (3. Februar 2015)

@ Stoertebiker,
ick glaube, was Du meinst, war beim Shimano-Umwerfer und Shimano-Schalthebel. Das 9er hat aber Sram, oder?

@ Mallemur
Der Umwerfer war hier schon öfter ein Thema. Was Du beschreibst klingt noch nach dem selben Problem:
Kiek mal hier oder
hier
Viel Erfolg!
Gruß 78


----------



## Stoertebiker (3. Februar 2015)

@siebenacht 
Also ich habe das 8.0 und das hatte auch diese Probleme mit na X9 Schaltung.


----------



## haekel72 (3. Februar 2015)

Die Probs mit den Umwerfern hatte ich schon mit dem 2013! Radon angeschrieben - hin und her - Rausgeschmissen -1x10 - Passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mallemur (3. Februar 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ Stoertebiker,
> ick glaube, was Du meinst, war beim Shimano-Umwerfer und Shimano-Schalthebel. Das 9er hat aber Sram, oder?
> 
> @ Mallemur
> ...




Hey vielen Dank für die Links. 
Hab mir die Beiträge zusammenkopiert und werde mich dem Ganzen am We nochmal widmen. 
Wenn ich Erfolg habe werde ich berichten.

Ja das ´14 9.0 hat alles XO.

Gruß


----------



## siebenacht (4. Februar 2015)

@ Stoertebiker
Ich hatte Deinen Post:


Stoertebiker schrieb:


> @Mallemur:...
> Bei der 2014er Reihe War das Problem, dass die Bikes von Radon aus mit nem 3-fach Umwerfen und nem 3-fach Shifter ausgestattet wurden. Der Shifter wurde dann auf 2-fach umgeschaltet.


so verstanden, dass Du den Schalthebel von 3fach auf 2fach umgestellt hast und dies geht meines Wissens nur bei Shimano-Schalthebel, oder?
Gruß 78


----------



## Stoertebiker (5. Februar 2015)

@siebenacht 
Vom Werk aus kam das Swoop mit 3-fach Umwerfen und Shifter.
Trotz 20-Gang Antrieb. 
Muss ja bei Sam auch so sein das der Shifter dann auf 2-fach umgestellt werden konnte.
Mir ist das allerdings ehrlich gesagt erst aufgefallen als mein Shifter kaputt war und ich einen 2-fachen eingebaut hatte.
Die Kombination vom 2-fach Shifter und 3-fach Umwerfen war dann jedoch garni Chat mehr einstellbar.
Hab mir dann noch einen 2-fachen X0 Umwerfen gekauft und verbaut.
Seit dem ist Ruhe und alles lässt sich so einstellen wie man es von einem Antrieb in der Preisklasse erwarten kann.


----------



## siebenacht (6. Februar 2015)

Nee, den Sram-3fach-Schalthebel kann nicht auf 2fach umstellen. Dies braucht man auch nicht, da man mit Hilfe des einstellbaren Endanschlages am Umwerfer den 3. Gang blockieren kann.

Ich habe ein 2013er Swoop und am Anfang hatte ich auch ein Umwerfer-Schaltproblem. Vom Werk aus war die SRAM-Umwerfer-Schalthebel-Kombi falsch eingestellt. Da ich aber die Schaltung auf 9fach umgebaut und dabei ein Shimano-10fach-Shadow-plus-Schaltwerk mit 9fach-Sram-Schalthebel verwendet habe, musste ich alles neu einstellen. 
Das SRAM-Umwerfer-Schaltproblem lag daran, dass vom Werk aus der 3fach-Schalthebel die falschen Gänge schaltete. Da man eine Zweifachkurbel mit Bashguard hat, muss man den 3fach-Umwerfer so einstellen, dass man nur 2 Gänge schaltet. Der Umwerfer-Schaltkombi war aber vom Werk aus so eingestellt, das man vom 2. in den 3. Gang anstatt vom 1. in 2. Gang schaltete. Von der Schaltlogik müsste der 3. Gang aber auf das 3. Kettenblatt schalten, was nur durch den Bashguard ersetzt ist. Durch die falsche Gangzuordnung am Schalthebel konnte die Schaltlogik des 3-fach-Umwerfers nicht mehr funktionen, denn beim 2. und 3. Gang wird die Umwerferstellung durch den Zug gehalten, beim 1. Gang durch den einstellbaren Endanschlag am Umwerfer. Mit der falschen Gangzuordnung hat man das Problem, dass der Umwerfer entweder nicht richtig runterschaltet und schleift oder nicht richtig hoch schaltet und schleift. Den 3. Gang musste man am Umwerfer durch den einstellbaren Endanschlag blockieren. Damit funktioniert auch ein SRAM-3fach Umwerfer mit SRAM-3fach Schalthebel perfekt mit einer 2fach Kurbel.

Nach dem Umbau hatte ich aber eine etwas schlechte Schaltperformence, dass ich beim Hochschalten in bestimmten Gangabstufungen den Schalthebel etwas überdrücken musste, damit die Kette aufs große Kettenblatt schaltete. Dabei hatte ich zunächst den 3fach-Umwerfer in Verdacht, da dieser ja für die Kettenblätter 22-33-44 optimiert ist und nicht für das etwas größere 2. Kettenblatt 22-*36* der 2fach-Kurbel. Daraufhin wollte ich auf den passenden 2fach-Umwerfer von Sram X0 umbauen. Dann kam hier im Forum der Hinweis, dass die Spacer der Kurbelachse für die schlechte Schaltperformence verantwortlich sein könnten, denn bei Race Face kann die Kettenlinie mit den Spacern auf der Kurbelachse anpassen. Nach einer Prüfung der verbauten Spacer hatte ich festgestellt, dass einer auf der Antriebsseite zuviel verbaut war. Schwupp Spacer auf die Nichtantriebseite getauscht und seitdem schaltet allet perfekt. 
Ein 2fach-Umwerfer kann dann unter Umständen das Problem haben, dass dieser an die Bashguard anstößt.

Gruß 78


----------



## Stoertebiker (6. Februar 2015)

Das Problem mit dem 2-fach Umwerfer und dem kollidieren mit dem Bashguard hatte ich auch. Da das große Kettenblatt 36 Zähne hatte ich auch. Der vermeintlich richtige 36t Umwerfer schliff am Bashguard. Wenn man einen 2-fach Umwerfer für 38 Zähne montiert passt es aber, schaltet gut und lässt sich auch leicht einstellen.
Das mit dem 3-fach Shifter kann sein ... hab mir das bei meinem kaputten halt nich wirklich angeschaut und War davon ausgegangen das das wie bei Shimano is und einfach umgestellt werden kann.


----------



## Mallemur (7. Februar 2015)

Habe mir die Sache heute nochmal angeschaut. Sieht so aus als wären die Spacer schonmal falsch angeordnet, d.h. alle 3 auf der Kurbelseite. Würde auch erklären warum die Kette seitlich außen an der Kettenführung schleift.









Habe jetzt natürlich keinen Kurbelabzieher zur Hand. :-(
Kann ich den nehmen? Passt der?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/lifu-icetoolz-kurbelabzieher-25941

Mal schauen, ob es danach besser ist.


----------



## enno112 (8. Februar 2015)

Wenn´s ne Sram X.0 Kurbel ist, dann ist der Kurbelabzieher integriert (siehe linke Kurbel 2 verschiedene Inbus)...


----------



## kilsen (8. Februar 2015)

Habe jetzt natürlich keinen Kurbelabzieher zur Hand. :-(
Kann ich den nehmen? Passt der?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/lifu-icetoolz-kurbelabzieher-25941

Mal schauen, ob es danach besser ist.[/QUOTE]

Fürs 14er 9.0 brauchst kein abzieher, die Sixc hat einen eingebauten auf der nicht antriebsseite!
Bei mir sind 2 spacer auf der Antriebsseite!


----------



## siebenacht (9. Februar 2015)

@ Mallemur
Na da haste ja einen Übeltäter gefunden.
Bei der RF SixC müsste für einen E-Type oder Directmount-Umwerfer eine 51er Kettenlinie eingestellt sein: 1 schwarzer + 1 weißer Spacer auf Antriebsseite und 1 schwarzer Spacer auf Nichtantriebsseite.
Wie die anderen schon berichten, brauchst Du für die RF SixC keinen besonderen Kurbelabzieher, da der praktisch eingebaut (ist schon ein geniales System, es muss aber auch alles perfekt passen). Du brauchst nur mit einem 8er Inbus auf der Nichtantriebsseite den Kurbelarm abschrauben, eine im Kurbelarm verschraubte offene 10erInbus-Schraube halt dagegen, so dass die 8erInbus-Schaube den Kurbelarm abdrückt.
Auf der RF-Homepage sind leider schon die Montagebeschreibungen der neuen Kurbeln. Habe mal die alte Montageanleitung beigefügt.
Na dann viel Erfolg!
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mallemur (9. Februar 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ Mallemur
> Na da haste ja einen Übeltäter gefunden.
> Bei der RF SixC müsste für einen E-Type oder Directmount-Umwerfer eine 51er Kettenlinie eingestellt sein: 1 schwarzer + 1 weißer Spacer auf Antriebsseite und 1 schwarzer Spacer auf Nichtantriebsseite.
> Wie die anderen schon berichten, brauchst Du für die RF SixC keinen besonderen Kurbelabzieher, da der praktisch eingebaut (ist schon ein geniales System, es muss aber auch alles perfekt passen). Du brauchst nur mit einem 8er Inbus auf der Nichtantriebsseite den Kurbelarm abschrauben, eine im Kurbelarm verschraubte offene 10erInbus-Schraube halt dagegen, so dass die 8erInbus-Schaube den Kurbelarm abdrückt.
> ...




Super, vielen Dank. Dann werde ich am WE mal schauen, ob es dann läuft.

Danke.


----------



## siebenacht (10. Februar 2015)

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung: Wichtig ist auch, dass der Schalthebel den Umwerfer nur in den ersten beiden Gängen (1. und 2.) schaltet. Da die neumodischen Schalthebel keine Ganganzeige mehr haben, erkennst Du den ersten Gang am Umwerfer daran, dass dieser auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt am unteren Endanschlag gehalten wird. Der Zug müsste etwas lockerer sein. Wenn der unterste Gang am Umwerfer der 2. Gang am Schalthebel ist, hängt der Schalthebel am Zug. Damit ist der Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers nicht korrekt, so dass es Schaltprobleme geben kann. 
Viel Erfolg!
Gruß 78


----------



## Mallemur (13. Februar 2015)

Erstmal nochmal danke für die vielen nützlichen Tipps. 

Habe heute die Kurbel demontiert und den Spacer wie angegeben auf die andere Seite gesetzt. Schaltung habe ich eingestellt bekommen. Feinjustierung kommt morgen wenn ich fahren kann. 

Dummerweise habe ich mich zu sehr auf den Drehmomentschlüssel beim aufziehen der Kurbel verlassen und zu fest gezogen. Jetzt ist auf der Nicht-Antrieb-Seite der graue Kunststoffring gebrochen. Toll. Passt zum Rest des Tages. Heißt wohl neues Innenlager? 

Welches Innenlager brauche ich nun? 

Danke,

Gruß


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. Februar 2015)

eine 68/73 Ausfuehrung


----------



## ottovalvole (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo ich hatte schon mal geschrieben bezüglich Sattelstütze Swoop 190. Hätte gern ne Verstellbare, 30,9 ist klar aber welche Länge geht denn max in einen M Rahmen rein, sprich was kann ich kaufen?


Reverb oder KS Lev wären meine Favoriten. Stealth geht ja net da wär die Lev quasi ideal
Grüße Tom


----------



## ruben81 (16. Februar 2015)

Also wenn du die Reverb nutzen möchtest, musst damit leben, dass der Sattel in tiefster Stellung noch weit aus dem Sattelrohr ragt.
War für mich (172cm) einer der Gründe, dann doch lieber das 175er Swoop zu nehmen.
Problem ist der Knick im Rohr. Dadurch kann man die Sattelstütze nur ca. 20cm rein stecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottovalvole (16. Februar 2015)

Ich war gerade mal in der Garage, stimmt. damit geht also höchstens ne 355 und die schaut noch ziemlich raus


----------



## haekel72 (16. Februar 2015)

Ins Swoop 2013 175 kann man locker 300mm reinstecken!


----------



## ruben81 (16. Februar 2015)

In's Swoop 175 geht auch die längste Reverb Stealth. Aber ihm ging es ja um das 190er. Und da passt nix richtig rein.
Das 190er hat, da es den Rahmen mit dem 210er teilt, einen Knickt im Sattelrohr, wodurch kaum eine normale Sattelstütze tief genug rein passt, geschweige denn ne versenkbare.


----------



## haekel72 (16. Februar 2015)

ruben81 schrieb:


> In's Swoop 175 geht auch die längste Reverb Stealth. Aber ihm ging es ja um das 190er. Und da passt nix richtig rein.
> Das 190er hat, da es den Rahmen mit dem 210er teilt, einen Knickt im Sattelrohr, wodurch kaum eine normale Sattelstütze tief genug rein passt, geschweige denn ne versenkbare.


Okay, sorry!


----------



## Swoopyourlife (16. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre in meinem Swoop190 in S eine Supernatural mit 150mm. Das ging grad so mi Mühe rein. 
Achja ich bin 1,70 groß.


----------



## ottovalvole (16. Februar 2015)

Kannst Du vielleicht mal ein Bild machen mit maximal versenktem Sattel?

Das würde vielleicht einiges klären

Grüße Tom


----------



## Swoopyourlife (16. Februar 2015)

Mach ich morgen.


----------



## tane (17. Februar 2015)

ruben81 schrieb:


> In's Swoop 175 geht auch die längste Reverb Stealth


weißt du zufällig, wieweit hinein es ausgerieben ist? (wie weit man eine herkömmliche stütze versenken kann?)
spiele mit der idee von der stealth auf eine variostütze mit ausssenleitung - ks lev - umzusteigen um, je nach anstehender tour schnell & einfach auf eine nicht absenkbare stütze wexeln zu können - gewichtsersparnis wär dann 300gr!)
wenns sattelrohr (wie beim slide ed) nur oben ausgerieben ist müßte man eine dünnere stütze mit adapter nehmen...


----------



## ruben81 (17. Februar 2015)

Leider nicht, hab es nur kurz vor Ort in Bonn grob mit der verbauten Sattelstütze geprüft. Ich glaube man konnte nur knapp 20cm weit rein, bevor der Knick dann im Weg war.


----------



## Swoopyourlife (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

hier sind die Fotos. Habe das Sattelrohr in der Arbeit ausreiben lassen, im orginal Zustand ging sie 3-4 cm weniger rein. Das Ausreiben kann man glaube ich auch in einigen Bikeläden machen lassen. Wie weit sie jetzt reingeht habe ich nicht gemessen, kann man aber aus den Daten der Sattelstütze und den Fotos ausrechnen.
Achja, der WTB Sattel baut relativ niedrig, mit meinem SQLab war mir das ganze dann im ausgefahrenen Zustand zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottovalvole (17. Februar 2015)

Die geht aber doch ganz schön weit rein, die stütze müsste 435mm haben wenns ne 150mm ist. Das hiesse ja ne 125. Reverb in 385 geht möglicherweise ganz rein.

Oder übersehe ich was? 

Dank Dir für die Mühe


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Swoopyourlife (17. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt, ich musste das Rohr ausreiben lassen. Aber dann könnte die Reverb ganz rein passen. 
Gib doch Bescheid ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## ottovalvole (17. Februar 2015)

Ich überlege nur ob die 355 mit 100mm oder ob ne 125 passt. Hab ja n M Rahmen, weiss gerade nicht ob da das Sitzrohr noch ein paar mm mehr über dem "Knick" Hat.

Grüße, Tom





Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## tellhofkind (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand von euch schreiben wie die Maße der Felgen am Sowohl 175 7.0 2014 sind?
Könnte nen eindeutig besseren LRS bekommen aber keinerlei Daten dazu auf der Radon-Homepage?!


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Februar 2015)

na 26 Zoll auf jeden Fall 
der Rest ergibt sich nach den Vorlieben des Benutzers 
vor allem, was wilst Du uns hier sagen ???
Du koenntest einen LRS von einem Swoop bekommen oder Du suchst einen LRS fuer Dein Swoop


----------



## LAPIERRE-SPICY (23. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Gleichgesinnten,
bräuchte mal die Hilfe von einem technisch Versiertem 
Bei meinem 210 Swoop hat sich das hintere Lager + sonstige Komponenten aufgelöst 
Hat jemand deren Artikelbezeichnungen parat ?
Danke


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. Februar 2015)

LAPIERRE-SPICY schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gleichgesinnten,
> bräuchte mal die Hilfe von einem technisch Versiertem
> Bei meinem 210 Swoop hat sich das hintere Lager + sonstige Komponenten aufgelöst
> Hat jemand deren Artikelbezeichnungen parat ?
> Danke




http://www.bike-discount.de/de/praesenz/search/q-swoop+210?q=swoop+210


----------



## Placib87 (24. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen,
ich hab mich nach langem Hin und Her für das Swoop 175 7.0 Expert entschieden. Da ich 200km von Bonn entfernt wohne, wohl leider ohne Probefahrt. Die Testcenter in meiner Nähe haben kein Swoop da  (find ich schon etwas schwach)

Meine Fragen:
-Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das das Bike in den nächsten Wochen im Discount als Tagesangebot erscheint (Blick in die Glaskugel bitte^^)?   Oder werden da nur "ältere" Modelle angeboten, wie das 8 SE?
- Ich hab hier fiel negatives vom Stoff-Sattel gelesen. Soll ich da gleich einen anderen dazu bestellen?

Danke 


Ich merke gerade, dass Sperrgut: 29,95 € dazu kommen. Dann wäre ich fast wieder bei den Spritkosten...muss wohl doch irgendwie Zeit finden.


----------



## tane (24. Februar 2015)

Placib87 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlichkeit das das Bike in den nächsten Wochen im Discount als Tagesangebot erscheint


...da hilft dann nur eiserne selbstdisziplin... (nachdem ich 3 monate auf mein 8se gewartet hab wars ein paar wochen später um 500er weniger im "abverkauf"...)...um sich nicht zu ärgern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (24. Februar 2015)

tane schrieb:


> ...da hilft dann nur eiserne selbstdisziplin... (nachdem ich 3 monate auf mein 8se gewartet hab wars ein paar wochen später um 500er weniger im "abverkauf"...)...um sich nicht zu ärgern


Ich muß dazusagen das ich solche Tagesangebote auch nicht Voraussagen kann , aber die Möglichkeit eines Ausverkaufs in
gewissen Größen ist wesentlich Wahrscheinlicher.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BlackxBeauty (27. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich bin ich keiner der sich gern beschwert, aber ich hab mein Radon Swoop 175 7.0 seit Mai letzten Jahres bin nur 400km damit gefahren (weil Zweitrad). Man weiß auch dass bei der Montage von Radon-Bikes nicht wirklich zuverlässig gearbeitet wird. Aber ich hab die letzten Tage mein Bike komplett zerlegt, weil Tretlager abartig knarzt (Kurbel nicht richtig angezogen), Hinterbau knarzt (3 Lager im Eimer, die mussten doch schon kaputt verbaut worden sein), Bremse undicht ist und der Umwerfer die ganze Zeit nach unten rutscht. Für letzters kann Radon warscheinlich sogar nichtmal was, aber für den Rest. 
War mein erster und letzter Kauf von Radon Bikes. Nächste wird wieder selbst zusammengebaut, gleiche Arbeit, weniger Ärger.
Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## the K. (27. Februar 2015)

BlackxBeauty schrieb:


> Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme?



Interessante Fragestellung. Auf Seite 64 des Fadens.


----------



## BlackxBeauty (27. Februar 2015)

Hab jetz alle Lager der Umlenkung ausgepresst,.... die waren alle trocken, da wunderts mich ned dass die eingehen!


----------



## haekel72 (27. Februar 2015)

Klar ist das ärgerlich, ich musste auch meine Erfahrungen machen! Da Radon aber ein Top Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat, muss man eben ein paar Abstriche machen. Für mich ist nach jedem Kauf (egal von welcher Firma) selbstverständlich alles nachzuprüfen, Schrauben kontrollieren, Lager fetten ...... Bei solchen Mengen die Radon versendet ist Klar das da mal was nicht Okay ist und man muss sich im Klaren sein das bei Versenderbikes eben noch mal Hand angelegt werden muss und gewisse Kenntnisse vorhanden sein müssen. Ich habs gelernt^^


----------



## BlackxBeauty (27. Februar 2015)

Dass man die Schaltung nachstellen muss usw. war mir bewusst... aber so fehler wie trockene Lager oder eine von anfang an undichte Bremse ... des sind einfach 200 Euro die ich in des Bike (2400€)  nachinvestieren muss. Man wird wohl erwarten können dass die verbauten Teile funktionstüchtig sind.
Das Preis Leistungsverhältniss is echt unübertroffen aber es steht nirgends dabei dass man ein Bastlerfahrzeug erwirbt :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (27. Februar 2015)

Okay, Bremse hättest du bestimmt ersetzt bekommen und die Lager bei einem Radon Händler erneuern lassen.


----------



## BlackxBeauty (27. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt ich beschwer mich echt ungern... und bis ich vom Radon Kundenservice ne neue Bremse bekomm hab ich einfach ne Code R gekauft :-D .... zum Glück sind Normlager verbaut... da kostet der Komplette Satz für die Umlenkung ca. 12 Euro.... und die Werkzeuge zum aus und einpressen der Lager hab ich auch.

Aber des hat mich so aufgeregt, des musst ich jetz mal loswerden :-D


----------



## haekel72 (27. Februar 2015)

Habe die Lager auch da aber das mit der Bremse..... kannst immer noch auf Umtausch zurückgeben^^
Wo hast du den Satz gekauft für die Umlenkung
Die Lager sind Standard 6902rs und für Horstlink 6882rs


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Februar 2015)

BlackxBeauty schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich beschwer mich echt ungern... und bis ich vom Radon Kundenservice ne neue Bremse bekomm hab ich einfach ne Code R gekauft :-D .... zum Glück sind Normlager verbaut... da kostet der Komplette Satz für die Umlenkung ca. 12 Euro.... und die Werkzeuge zum aus und einpressen der Lager hab ich auch.
> 
> Aber des hat mich so aufgeregt, des musst ich jetz mal loswerden :-D



Hi,

das so viele Mängel auf einmal auftreten, ist natürlich ärgerlich. Leider müssen auch wir als Hersteller immer wieder feststellen, dass die von uns verbauten Industriekugellager nicht perfekt/ausreichend geschmiert sind. Wir haben dies auch bereits öfters unseren Zulieferern/Hersteller kommuniziert - leider müssen wir, gerade mit Hinblick auf die Anzahl der Räder, auf das QM der Kugellagerhersteller vertrauen. Ich möchte mir gerade nicht vorstellen, welcher Zeitaufwand (mit damit verbunden Preissteigerungen) entstehen würde, wenn wir jede Lagerung bei einem Neurad überprüfen müssen. Umso wichtiger ist es, dass wir auch durch solche Aussagen bzw. Kritik wieder auf dieses Thema aufmerksam gemacht werden, nur so können wir den Produktionsprozess bzw. die Zulieferkette überprüfen und verbessern. Das Problem mit der Bremse hätten wir aber auch sicherlich unkompliziert lösen können...

Ich hoffe, dass Du dennoch mit Deinem Bike eine gute Saison 2015 mit vielen guten Abfahrten haben wirst!

Gruß aus Bonn,

Andi


----------



## haekel72 (27. Februar 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das so viele Mängel auf einmal auftreten, ist natürlich ärgerlich. Leider müssen auch wir als Hersteller immer wieder feststellen, dass die von uns verbauten Industriekugellager nicht perfekt/ausreichend geschmiert sind. Wir haben dies auch bereits öfters unseren Zulieferern/Hersteller kommuniziert - leider müssen wir, gerade mit Hinblick auf die Anzahl der Räder, auf das QM der Kugellagerhersteller vertrauen. Ich möchte mir gerade nicht vorstellen, welcher Zeitaufwand (mit damit verbunden Preissteigerungen) entstehen würde, wenn wir jede Lagerung bei einem Neurad überprüfen müssen. Umso wichtiger ist es, dass wir auch durch solche Aussagen bzw. Kritik wieder auf dieses Thema aufmerksam gemacht werden, nur so können wir den Produktionsprozess bzw. die Zulieferkette überprüfen und verbessern. Das Problem mit der Bremse hätten wir aber auch sicherlich unkompliziert lösen können...
> 
> ...


Meine Rede^^


----------



## BlackxBeauty (27. Februar 2015)

Ja is klar :-D ich kauf die Lager (SKF) halt einzeln bei Agrolager oder so .... muss aber erst noch schauen. http://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=10061099 die anderen hab ich gerade nicht zur hand


----------



## tane (27. Februar 2015)

...relativ bald nach dem kauf & vor der ersten regenfahrt:
alle lager aufgemacht & mit fett voll gemacht
(in der lagertechnologie der fullies allgemein scheint mir noch viiiel "luft nach oben" zu sein...)


----------



## Frankster (27. Februar 2015)

Tach zusammen... ich hab jetzt mit meinen Swoop rund 350 Km runter und ich hab keine Probleme... bin nach wie vor sehr zufreiden, auch mit dem Montageservice seitens Bike Discount.
Das einzigste was mich tewas stutzig macht ist dass ich etwas Spiel in der verstellbaren Sattelstütze habe.
Ich hatte vorher nur starre Stützen und weiss somit nicht ob das normal ist oder nicht.
Kann jemand dazu Erfahrungen äußern?

Danke


----------



## BlackxBeauty (27. Februar 2015)

Ich denk des is normal, also meine und die von nem kumpel (is allerding ne ks) hat minimal spiel


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Februar 2015)

Frankster schrieb:


> Tach zusammen... ich hab jetzt mit meinen Swoop rund 350 Km runter und ich hab keine Probleme... bin nach wie vor sehr zufreiden, auch mit dem Montageservice seitens Bike Discount.
> Das einzigste was mich tewas stutzig macht ist dass ich etwas Spiel in der verstellbaren Sattelstütze habe.
> Ich hatte vorher nur starre Stützen und weiss somit nicht ob das normal ist oder nicht.
> Kann jemand dazu Erfahrungen äußern?
> ...



Hi,

bei der Reverb ist meiner Erfahrung nach immer ein leichtes Spiel vorhanden. Bei meiner Reverb waren es knapp 1mm, läuft aber seit 3 Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tellhofkind (2. März 2015)

Hallo,
wo bitte findet man auf der Radon-Homepage Infos zur Hinterbaubreite, Dämpfereinbaumaß, usw.???
Hatte vor dem Sowohl ein anderes Versenderbike auf dessen Homepage solche Daten als PDF zum download standen.
Wäre fantastisch so etwas zu haben, da man dann alles auf einem Blick hat und nicht mühselig im Netz und diversen Foren suchen muss.
Wie siehts bei euch mit dem realen Gewicht der Swoops aus?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. März 2015)

tellhofkind schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wo bitte findet man auf der Radon-Homepage Infos zur Hinterbaubreite, Dämpfereinbaumaß, usw.???
> Hatte vor dem Sowohl ein anderes Versenderbike auf dessen Homepage solche Daten als PDF zum download standen.
> Wäre fantastisch so etwas zu haben, da man dann alles auf einem Blick hat und nicht mühselig im Netz und diversen Foren suchen muss.
> Wie siehts bei euch mit dem realen Gewicht der Swoops aus?



Hi,

wir werden auf unserer Homepage in naher Zukunft unseren FAQ-Bereich mit solchen Infos noch ergänzen bzw. befühlen - dort solltest Du dann fündig werden, siehe: http://www.radon-bikes.de/service/support-faq/

Hier schon einmal die von Dir angefragten Infos:

Dämpfer: 216x63mm
Hinterbaubreite 142mm

Gruß aus Bonn,

Andi


----------



## tellhofkind (2. März 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir werden auf unserer Homepage in naher Zukunft unseren FAQ-Bereich mit solchen Infos noch ergänzen bzw. befühlen - dort solltest Du dann fündig werden, siehe: http://www.radon-bikes.de/service/support-faq/
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort!!!
Wäre wirklich eine sinnvolle Ergänzung.


----------



## tellhofkind (2. März 2015)

Gibt es jemanden der sein Swoop mal gewogen hat?
Habe es heute mit unserer Waage probiert und die scheint irgendwie keine Lust gehabt zu haben. Hat ständig wechselnde Daten ausgespuckt?!


----------



## ride2befree (2. März 2015)

tellhofkind schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden der sein Swoop mal gewogen hat?
> Habe es heute mit unserer Waage probiert und die scheint irgendwie keine Lust gehabt zu haben. Hat ständig wechselnde Daten ausgespuckt?!



servus,

mein swoop 175 6.0 Rahmengröße L hat mit pedale ca. 15,4 kg.


----------



## ride2befree (2. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich liebäugle mir einen gebrauchten Mavic Deemax Ultimate Laufradsatz an mein Radon Swoop 175  6.0 zu montieren... Hauptsächlich wegen der Optik. Ich denke das gelbe passt gut zum Schwarzen Swoop-Rahmen... und somit kann ich ein wenig Farbe in das ganze reinbringen..

Natürlich sollte es auch technisch was bringen..

Hierzu ein paar fragen.
Aktuell habe ich den Sun Ringle Daemon/Inferno 20mm/x12 und die Schwalbe Hans Dampf 26x2,35 drauf.. also Originalausstattung vom Swoop 6.0..
Welche Größe brauch ich bei den mavic´s?   20mm /12x142?  Passen diese ohne Probleme? mit der original Steckachse etc? Oder was muss hier beachtet werden bei einem neuen Laufradsatz?

Kann mir einer den Gewichtsunterschied zu meinen aktuellen Sun Ringle im vergleich zu den Deemax Ultimate sagen?

Lohnt sich der Umbau? ich fahre überwiegend Bergab.. aber auch Touren.. keine Rennen!...nur "just for fun".. ab und an mal in den Park, oder nach Saalbach.

Bitte um hilfreiche Antworten.

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## ruben81 (2. März 2015)

tellhofkind schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden der sein Swoop mal gewogen hat?
> Habe es heute mit unserer Waage probiert und die scheint irgendwie keine Lust gehabt zu haben. Hat ständig wechselnde Daten ausgespuckt?!


Swoop 170 7.0 Expert (mit Ergon Sattel) 14Kg


----------



## qwertzui1998 (3. März 2015)

Hey 
Kann mal bitte einer schreiben welche dämpferbuchsen man fürs swoop 175 braucht?

Grüße


----------



## KILLTROY (3. März 2015)

qwertzui1998 schrieb:


> Hey
> Kann mal bitte einer schreiben welche dämpferbuchsen man fürs swoop 175 braucht?
> 
> Grüße


Welches genau 6.0, 7.0??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLTROY (3. März 2015)

Beim 7.0er habe ich diese genommen in 22,2mm http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-buchsenset-5-teilig-8mm-10713/wg_id-828 da musst du aber den Dämpfer bissal abschleiffen


----------



## siebenacht (3. März 2015)

BlackxBeauty schrieb:


> Ja is klar :-D ich kauf die Lager (SKF) halt einzeln bei Agrolager oder so .... muss aber erst noch schauen. http://www.agrolager.de/product_info.php?products_id=10061099 die anderen hab ich gerade nicht zur hand



Das ist ja gerade kein SKF-Lager, sondern wahrscheinlich das gleichen Standard-Lager, das schon verbaut ist. Die müssen auch nicht schlecht sein. Das Problem ist, dass die Industrielager nicht für Fully-Hinterbauten herstellt werden, sondern für Maschinen mit kreisförmigen Bewegungen. Der Fully-Hinterbau macht aber nur eine Pendelbewegung. Bei den kreisförmigen Bewegungen wäre zu viel Fett hinderlich, daher ist in den Lagern wenig Fett drin. Aus diesem Grund gab es hier im Forum den Tipp, die Lager vorsichtig zu öffnen und mit Fett zu füllen und wieder zu schließen.
Hier mal ein Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slide-hinterbau-lager-wartung.512874/page-4#post-12454177
Der Tipp mit dem zusätzlichen Fett kam hier schön öfter. Werde ich auch demnächst machen.
Gruß 78


----------



## Datzmeister (3. März 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Beim 7.0er habe ich diese genommen in 22,2mm http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-buchsenset-5-teilig-8mm-10713/wg_id-828 da musst du aber den Dämpfer bissal abschleiffen


Naja ob 7.0 oder 6.0... sollte egal sein
Aber abschleifen ist doch keine zufriedenstellende Lösung oder?
Hier müssen ja schon öfters Dämpferbuchsen gewechselt worden sein?
Oder wäre jemand so nett und würde nachmessen?


----------



## siebenacht (3. März 2015)

@ Datzmeister
KILLTROY meint am Dämpfer. Die Maße sind bei alle Swoop 175 Modellen gleich (22,2 x 8), aber je nachdem ob ein Rockshox- oder ein Fox-Dämpfer verbaut ist, braucht man entweder andere Gleitlager und Buchsen (RS oder Fox) oder man nimmt auch für die RS-Dämpfer die besseren Fox-Gleitlager und muss ggf. etwas das Dämpferauge am Dämpfer bearbeiten, da anscheinend RS andere Tolleranzen hat als Fox. Rein theoretisch müssen auch die Fox-Gleitlager ins Dämpferauge des RS-Dämpfers passen. Ging aber bei einigen etwas schwerer, dann muss man entweder das Gleitlager etwas abschleifen oder das Dämpferauge innen. Aber wenn man sich damit nicht so auskennt, sollte man besser nicht selbst rumschleifen. Dazu gab es einige Seiten zuvor und im Kummerkasten schon einiges zu lesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-58#post-12497284
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kummerkasten.688198/page-29#post-12424123
Gruß 78


----------



## tellhofkind (4. März 2015)

Hallo,
kann ich am Swopp 175 7.0 eine Dämpfer mit in 216x64 montieren oder beißt sich da etwas???


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. März 2015)

was soll sich da beissen, die Eibaulaenge ist doch die gleiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tellhofkind (5. März 2015)

Ok, dann rein damit!
Danke.
Wenn es soweit ist gibts mal nen Bild.


----------



## tellhofkind (5. März 2015)

Weiss jemand die Daten der Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi vom Radon Sowohl 175 7.0? Klemmung, Rise, Breite usw???


----------



## tellhofkind (5. März 2015)

Scheiss Auto-Vervollständigung. Ist natürlich ein Swoop und kein Sowohl!!!


----------



## ruben81 (5. März 2015)

tellhofkind schrieb:


> Weiss jemand die Daten der Lenker-Vorbau-Kombi vom Radon Sowohl 175 7.0? Klemmung, Rise, Breite usw???


Race Face Atlas 35 in 800mm 20mm Rise.


----------



## Datzmeister (5. März 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> @ Datzmeister
> KILLTROY meint am Dämpfer. Die Maße sind bei alle Swoop 175 Modellen gleich (22,2 x 8), aber je nachdem ob ein Rockshox- oder ein Fox-Dämpfer verbaut ist, braucht man entweder andere Gleitlager und Buchsen (RS oder Fox) oder man nimmt auch für die RS-Dämpfer die besseren Fox-Gleitlager und muss ggf. etwas das Dämpferauge am Dämpfer bearbeiten, da anscheinend RS andere Tolleranzen hat als Fox. Rein theoretisch müssen auch die Fox-Gleitlager ins Dämpferauge des RS-Dämpfers passen. Ging aber bei einigen etwas schwerer, dann muss man entweder das Gleitlager etwas abschleifen oder das Dämpferauge innen. Aber wenn man sich damit nicht so auskennt, sollte man besser nicht selbst rumschleifen. Dazu gab es einige Seiten zuvor und im Kummerkasten schon einiges zu lesen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-58#post-12497284
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kummerkasten.688198/page-29#post-12424123
> Gruß 78


Ja das die Maße gleich sind hab ich ja geglaubt zu wissen, aber ja das mit den Toleranzen....
Und ja danke für die hilfreichen Tipps, so werd ichs dann auch machen...scheint sich ja bewährt zu haben
Danke und Gruß Fabian


----------



## tellhofkind (6. März 2015)

ruben81 schrieb:


> Race Face Atlas 35 in 800mm 20mm Rise.


Danke!!!
Auch beim 2014er Modell?


----------



## ruben81 (6. März 2015)

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Die Aussage von mir, war auf das 2015er bezogen


----------



## Frankster (7. März 2015)

geiles Rad... ich bin nach wie vor sehr begeistert


----------



## ottovalvole (8. März 2015)

So noch mal was zum Thema Reverb..

380mm geht in einen M Rahmen beim Swoop 190 MJ 14 ganz rein, nachgerüstet, bin zufrieden, passt alles und das Rad hat "Tourenqualität" gewonnen.

Grüße Tom


Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## tellhofkind (11. März 2015)

Herrliches Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin12008 (13. März 2015)

hi
und zwar habe ich folgendes problem.
habe mir ein swoop 210 aufgebaut. brauche nur noch die adapter vr + hr. 
habe vorne eine 2011 boxxer r2c2  mit 203mm scheibe.
hinten auch 203mm scheibe. habe avid bremsen postmount.
kann mir jemand sagen welche adapter ich brauche?
gruß maddin


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. März 2015)

maddin12008 schrieb:


> hi
> und zwar habe ich folgendes problem.
> habe mir ein swoop 210 aufgebaut. brauche nur noch die adapter vr + hr.
> habe vorne eine 2011 boxxer r2c2  mit 203mm scheibe.
> ...


Hast du 200er oder 203mm Scheiben. Gruß Bodo


----------



## maddin12008 (14. März 2015)

vorne und hinten 203mm. kann auch fotos machen. hinten denke ich mal brauch ich 20-30mm adapter. und vorne wesentlich mehr.
weiss aber nicht egnau welche ich brauche. kann gerne fotos machen.
gruß maddin


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. März 2015)

maddin12008 schrieb:


> vorne und hinten 203mm. kann auch fotos machen. hinten denke ich mal brauch ich 20-30mm adapter. und vorne wesentlich mehr.
> weiss aber nicht egnau welche ich brauche. kann gerne fotos machen.
> gruß maddin


Hinten wird ein ein Adapter von PM 180 auf PM 203 vorn müsste es bei einer 2011er Gabel glaube ich noch der Boxxer Adapter
sein neuere Gabeln PM 160-203  .   Gruß Bodo


----------



## maddin12008 (15. März 2015)

Hat jemand links von den Adapter die ich brauche? Möchte ungern die falschen bestellen, weil die kleinen dinger so teuer sind und keine Lust habe, dass die die dinger nicht zurück nehmen falls sie nicht passen.
Gruß maddin


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. März 2015)

maddin12008 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 369440 Anhang anzeigen 369441
> 
> Hat jemand links von den Adapter die ich brauche? Möchte ungern die falschen bestellen, weil die kleinen dinger so teuer sind und keine Lust habe, dass die die dinger nicht zurück nehmen falls sie nicht passen.
> Gruß maddin




nö, denn wer lesen kann....wenn in der Artikelbeschreibung das steht, dann passt der auch PM 180 auf PM 203
und wenn Dir Jemand einen Link schickt, bestelltst Du blind links auch wenns der falsche waere


----------



## maddin12008 (15. März 2015)

Die Adapter die ich gefunden habe wo pm 180 auf 203 steht. Werden einmal von der Seite verschraubt und einmal von oben. Passt ja nicht. Brauche entweder versetzt 2 mal von oben oder einmal von oben mit 2 langen schrauben. 
Kann nicht jemand nen Bild von seinen machen?


----------



## DeadMeat (15. März 2015)

Also geht es eigentlich noch um das Hinterrad.
Ich behaupte ohne Gewähr, dass hinten der Adapter, der eigentlich für VR gedacht ist um von 160mm auf 180mm Scheiben zu kommen, verwendet wird. Dazu werden noch 1,5mm Unterlagscheiben verwendet.

Bei Avid ist es nämlich der gleiche Adapter (VR: 160->180 & HR: 180->200)

Da aber Shimano 203mm Scheiben hat und nicht 200mm die 1,5mm Unterlagsscheiben.

Siehe Bild:
http://www.bike-discount.de/media/org/orgb_R/orgid_33/thumbs/57543_188767.jpg

Folglich:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-vr-auf-180mm-sm-ma-f180p-p2-37435/wg_id-284

Lasse mich aber gerne noch belehren.


----------



## DeadMeat (15. März 2015)

Sorry für den Doppelpost:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin12008 (15. März 2015)

Danke für deine hilfe!
Der sollte der richtige sein und kostet keine 20euro.
Brauche jetzt nur noch den für vorne. 
Habe für boxxer Modelle leider nur Adapter gefunden die seitlich an der gabel verschraubt werden und dann ganz normal von oben der pm standart. Benötige aber einen Adapter den man von vorne verschraubt...genau wie den bremssattel.
Gruß maddin


----------



## DeadMeat (15. März 2015)

Gerne.
Also bei der 2014er Boxxer ist es der normale Adapter von Postmount auf 203mm Disc. Bei dir sieht die Aufnahme eigentlich gleich aus:
 
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-adapter-vr-auf-203mm-sm-ma-f203p-p-26819/wg_id-284

Das musst du jetzt aber auch selbst beurteilen


----------



## maddin12008 (15. März 2015)

Ja sieht identisch aus. Genauso meinte ich das. Vielen dank dafür! Hast mir sehr geholfen!
Gruß maddin


----------



## ofi (15. März 2015)

Ich reihe mich bei der Frage mal mit ein. Was für einen Adapter brauche ich für mein 175er Swoop wenn ich hinten eine 203er Scheibe einbauen möchte? Die Bremse ist eine Avid Elixir 9 Trail, die ich mit der vorher vorne verbauten Formula 203er Scheibe fahren will.


----------



## DeadMeat (15. März 2015)

Also wenn du ohne Adapter eine 180er Scheibe fahren kannst ist es die gleiche Aufnahme wie bei dem 210 (siehe oben).


----------



## ofi (15. März 2015)

Ja kann ich. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (16. März 2015)

Hier mal nen Update von meinem Swoop 175 8.0 


 
Hab im letzten Jahr einige Veränderungen vorgenommen.
- Die Formula T1 is na kompletten Saint-Anlage gewichen
- Als Pedale hab ich die DMR Vault "Brendog" montiert
- 3-fach Umwerfer und Shifter wurden gegen 2-fach getauscht (Shifter jetzt X0)
- Der Sattel wurde gegen nen Ergon SME-3 S getauscht
- Als Griffe hab ich welche von Odi montiert
- nen Marshguard musste auch sein

Außerdem habe ich nen zweiten identischen DT-SWISS E2000 LRS zu nem sehr guten Preis bekommen und da ich mit dem sehr zufrieden war hab ich zugeschlagen.
Der eine ist nun tourentauglich orientiert und Tubeless mit VR Magie Mary und HR Hans Dampf.
Der andere als Park-LRS mit VR Maxxis Swampthing (zumindest jetzt zur kalten Jahreszeit) und HR Maxxis DHR II.

Mal schauen was mir noch so einfällt ...


----------



## DeadMeat (16. März 2015)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Mal schauen was mir noch so einfällt ...



Kleiner Schönheitsfehler: Das nächste Mal die Reifen zu den Felgendecals ausrichten 

Hier mein 2014er Swoop 210:


 

Verbaut sind im Gegensatz zur Serienausstattung aktuell eine Freeride-Übersetzung (32 Narrow-Wide & 11-36 Kassette) und die Kind Shock Dropzone um zur Not auch mal ein paar Meter pedalieren zu können.
Für den Park wird die Stütze mit der originalen I-Beam Stütze getauscht. 

(Zur Info: Eine nicht absenkbare Sattelstütze, die durch den Knick im Sattelrohr gekürzt sein muss, lässt sich nicht so weit herausziehen um "normal" auf dem Bike zu sitzen. Deshalb die "Dropzone" für die Freeride Runde xD )


----------



## RadonRico (16. März 2015)

Servus an alle Swooper.

Ich selber fahre ein Slide Umbau von 2013 und hätte gerne noch ein Freerider mit dem ich auch mal 30km Kurbeln kann.
Da ich selber auf ne 160er Pike umgerüsted habe kommt nen 175er swoop nicht unbedingt in Frage da der unterschied nich sehr groß ausfallen würd.

Meine Frag ist nun wer hat erfahrung mit dem Swoop 190 9.0 und wie läßt es sich mit einer Vario fahren?


----------



## tellhofkind (17. März 2015)

Morgen,
kann man im Swoop 2014 nen 27,5 LRS verbauen? Habe vorne eine Totem mit ordentlich Reifenfreiheit und hinten ist ja auch noch was an Luft?!


----------



## DeadMeat (17. März 2015)

Moin,
also rechnerisch hat 27,5" radial 2 cm mehr. Wenn du wirklich über 2 cm Platz in der Gabel und in dem Rahmen hast wird es vermutlich gehen.
Es macht aber mit Sicherheit keinen Sinn, da das Rad bzw. die Geometrie dafür nicht ausgelegt ist.
Mein Tip: Spar dir das Geld


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. März 2015)

tellhofkind schrieb:


> Morgen,
> kann man im Swoop 2014 nen 27,5 LRS verbauen? Habe vorne eine Totem mit ordentlich Reifenfreiheit und hinten ist ja auch noch was an Luft?!





DeadMeat schrieb:


> Moin,
> also rechnerisch hat 27,5" radial 2 cm mehr. Wenn du wirklich über 2 cm Platz in der Gabel und in dem Rahmen hast wird es vermutlich gehen.
> Es macht aber mit Sicherheit keinen Sinn, da das Rad bzw. die Geometrie dafür nicht ausgelegt ist.
> Mein Tip: Spar dir das Geld



Hi,

da kann ich mich im Prinzip nur anschließen. Auch wenn es passen sollte, verändert sich die Geometrie und somit die Belastungsspitzen auf diverse Rahmenbereiche. Der Rahmen wurde für 26" Räder konzipiert und auf dem Prüfstand getestet. Das neue Swoop 200 mit 650B Laufrädern wird im Sommer vorgestellt - dieser Rahmen wurde für die "neue" Laufradgröße entwickelt, getestet und sowohl von Bodo Probst als auch im Einsatz (als Prototyp) von unseren Teamfahrern unter die Lupe genommen. Der Unterschied zu 26" ist natürlich gering und auch Geschmackssache - wir sind jedenfalls von beiden Laufradgrößen in den Swoops begeistert - die Daseinsberechtigung haben beide 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## tellhofkind (17. März 2015)

Ok, danke euch!


----------



## BlackxBeauty (17. März 2015)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch und zwar:
ich habe bei meinem swoop 175 7.0 die gabel ausgebaut, das oberen steuerlager liegt in einer aluschale, aber das untere liegt mit dem konus direkt am lenkkopf an. Is des normal oder sollte da eigentlich auch eine aluschale drin sein? Merci schonmal


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. März 2015)

BlackxBeauty schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch und zwar:
> ich habe bei meinem swoop 175 7.0 die gabel ausgebaut, das oberen steuerlager liegt in einer aluschale, aber das untere liegt mit dem konus direkt am lenkkopf an. Is des normal oder sollte da eigentlich auch eine aluschale drin sein? Merci schonmal


Ist so seid es Swoop 175 gibt.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. März 2015)

tellhofkind schrieb:


> Morgen,
> kann man im Swoop 2014 nen 27,5 LRS verbauen? Habe vorne eine Totem mit ordentlich Reifenfreiheit und hinten ist ja auch noch was an Luft?!


Auch die Totem ist für 27,5" nicht wirklich geeignet und Hinterbau auch nicht . Wenn dann mit 27,5" Gabel und 160-170 Federweg und hinten 26".  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonRico (18. März 2015)

Hallo liebes Radon Team. 

Mich würde es interessieren ob es dieses oder nächstes Jahr geplant ist eine neu Auflage vom Swoop 190 zu bauen?


----------



## wurstikal (19. März 2015)

Ich fürchte bei meinem 175 8.0 hat das Tretlader das Zeitliche gesegnet, damit hab ich leider noch keine Erfahrung was das Tauschen angeht. Weiß jemand worauf man achten muss? Mir ist das ins Auge gefallen aber ich hab keine Ahnung welche Ausführung man da braucht?
Kann jemand helfen?

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...Hollowtech-II-Innenlager-Saint-I-SMBB80B.html


----------



## BlackxBeauty (19. März 2015)

Hab noch ein Race face übrig .... hab des gleich in meinem swoop verbaut (https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/X-Type-Team-DH-Innenlager-68-73-mm-p23537/)


----------



## siebenacht (19. März 2015)

@wurstikal
Das Saint würde passen, wenn Du die Variante für Innenlagerbreite 68/73 mm nimmst.
Dann brauchst Du noch ein Tretlagerwerkzeug, ein Drehmomentschlüssel (40Nm) und Fett. Anleitungen, wie man das Tretlager wechselt, gibt es Netz wie Sand am Meer, einfach mal google fragen.
Viel Erfolg
Gruß 78


----------



## wurstikal (19. März 2015)

okay, ist das neu? was willst du dafür haben? würd nochmal drauf zurückkommen, bin noch nicht ganz sicher ob das knacken daher kommt.


----------



## wurstikal (19. März 2015)

@siebenacht 

danke für den Hinweis, mit der Theorie bin ich soweit vertraut was den wechsel angeht, nur praktisch hab ichs noch nicht gemacht und bei den verschiedenen Größen kenn ich mich halt nicht aus, aber jetzt weiß ich ja bescheid  Danke!


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. März 2015)

Ein knackendes Tretlager muss aber nicht direkt ein defektes Lager bedeuten. Kann sein das ein Nachfetten der Gewinde schon reicht.


----------



## wurstikal (19. März 2015)

das wäre auch der nächste schritt gewesen  mal sehen, hoffe auch, dass das schon reicht.


----------



## BlackxBeauty (19. März 2015)

Oder zieh einfach die Kurbel nochmal nach, bis sie wirklich am Ende der Verzahnung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurstikal (19. März 2015)

hab ich schon gemacht, ist bombenfest, mehr geht da nicht, hat aber trotzdem noch ganz leichtes spiel, in der vertikalen.


----------



## tellhofkind (19. März 2015)

wurstikal schrieb:


> Ich fürchte bei meinem 175 8.0 hat das Tretlader das Zeitliche gesegnet, damit hab ich leider noch keine Erfahrung was das Tauschen angeht. Weiß jemand worauf man achten muss? Mir ist das ins Auge gefallen aber ich hab keine Ahnung welche Ausführung man da braucht?
> Kann jemand helfen?
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...Hollowtech-II-Innenlager-Saint-I-SMBB80B.html


Das Tretlager sowie die hintere Nabe und die Sperrklinken des Freilaufs scheinen beim Swoop wohl potentielle Schwachstellen zu sein. War bei mir beides nach ca 1 Jahr hinüber und das ohne richtige Beanspruchung?! Habe bei einer Tour auch einen Swoop-Fahrer getroffen, auch 2014er 175 7.0 bei dem auch genau die gleichen Teile nach noch nicht einmal einem Jahr kaputt waren. Scheint aber nach dem Wechsel erledigt zu sein, zumindest habe ich bisher noch nix bemerkt.


----------



## BODOPROBST (19. März 2015)

tellhofkind schrieb:


> Das Tretlager sowie die hintere Nabe und die Sperrklinken des Freilaufs scheinen beim Swoop wohl potentielle Schwachstellen zu sein. War bei mir beides nach ca 1 Jahr hinüber und das ohne richtige Beanspruchung?! Habe bei einer Tour auch einen Swoop-Fahrer getroffen, auch 2014er 175 7.0 bei dem auch genau die gleichen Teile nach noch nicht einmal einem Jahr kaputt waren. Scheint aber nach dem Wechsel erledigt zu sein, zumindest habe ich bisher noch nix bemerkt.


Ja ist so, wir sollten halt beim Swoop kein Teile mehr Verbauen wie sie in dieser klasse auch bei 5000.-€ Bikes üblich sind da
die Jungs die Rahmen nicht hin kriegen müssen die Verschleißteile herhalten.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Landser (19. März 2015)

Hallo Swooper,

meine "Kleine" und ich sowie ein weiteres Paar sind vom 01.0.4. bis 10.04.15 in Finale Ligure auf dem Eurocamping Calvisio.
Wenn jemand von euch zu der Zeit dort ist und Lust und Laune auf ne gemeinsame Tour hat, einfach kurz vorher hier melden.
Zusammen fahren wir eher AM/Enduro Touren, also nix Freeride 
CU in Finale


----------



## wurstikal (19. März 2015)

ich hab jetzt alles zerlegt, geschmiert etc. gerade getestet, knacken ist weg, lager läuft gut, war also doch nicht kaputt  bisschen Pflege hilft ab und an.


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddin12008 (21. März 2015)

Adapter sind angekommen vor 2 Tagen und habe es dann mal komplett zusammen gebaut und eingestellt und Probe gefahren. Auf waldwegen.man Fühlt sich direkt von Anfang an sehr wohl drauf und der hinterbau ist klasse.  Bin sehr zufrieden. Muss nur leider paar Wochen warten bis ich in einen Park los legen kann....bin zu sehr mit arbeit eingespannt....


----------



## joesewe (22. März 2015)

Hi,

Ich würde gerne an meinem Swoop 6.0 eine rockshox reverb anbauen. Habt ihr Erfahrungen welche Sattelstütze ich nehmen soll bzw welche Größe?


----------



## Riderman (23. März 2015)

an die erfahrenen Schrauber    für mein Swoop 8.0 SE, dass soweit einen super Job macht, in Finale oder auch im Bike Park, welche Lager sollten routinemässig mal gefettet werden ?


----------



## tane (23. März 2015)

hab bei meinem alle hi-bau-lager aufgemacht, paarmal durchgedreht & ganz mit fett gefüllt...


----------



## toxictwin (26. März 2015)

Hallo Kommunity,

ich habe eine Frage zum Steuersatz Swoop 210. Ist da auch der Acros AZX 202 verbaut?
Ich brauche nämlich ein Ersatzteil und einen Reduzierkonus um eine 1 1/8" Gabel einzubauen.

Gruß


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. März 2015)

toxictwin schrieb:


> Hallo Kommunity,
> 
> ich habe eine Frage zum Steuersatz Swoop 210. Ist da auch der Acros AZX 202 verbaut?
> Ich brauche nämlich ein Ersatzteil und einen Reduzierkonus um eine 1 1/8" Gabel einzubauen.
> ...


Richtig ist ein Acros verbaut ,Ersatzteile gehen über Acros . Reduzierkonus ist bei Serie verbaut.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## toxictwin (26. März 2015)

Hallo Bodo,
wow für die schnelle Antwort. Aber mir fehlen noch ein paar Eckdaten.
Du hattest weiter vorne im Forum mal gepostet:
-----------
Beim Swoop 190 ist das ZS44 und ZS56 beim 175er ZS44 und IS52 der Kunststoff Innenring ist
bei allen Acros Lagern Serie unser DH Team vertraut genau darauf ist kein billig Kramm für OEM.
Gruß Bodo
----------
Ist der Steuersatz vom 210 der selbe (ZS44 oben und ZS56 unten)?
Bei Acros auf der Webseite finde ich keinen AZX 202 Steuersatz.

Ahhhhh....
Ich glaube ich hab es gerallt!
AZ-X ist die AZ Serie und X ist 44 für oben und 56 für unten, oder?
Den Gabelkonus gibt es als "Steuersatzboden" als 1,5" oder als 1 1/8" (der fehlt mir nämlich für eine 1 1/8" Gabel).

Bliebe dann nur noch die Aussage ob ZS44 oben und ZS56 unten, aber das kann ich auch nachmessen.

Gruß


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. März 2015)

toxictwin schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo,
> wow für die schnelle Antwort. Aber mir fehlen noch ein paar Eckdaten.
> Du hattest weiter vorne im Forum mal gepostet:
> -----------
> ...


Der Steuersatz 190 + 210 sind gleich bis auf den unteren Gabelkonus der ist beim 190er 1,5" beim 210er 1 1/8". Der
AZX 202 ist OEM geht aber mit STD Teilen.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (26. März 2015)

toxictwin schrieb:


> ...
> ----------
> 
> AZ-X ist die AZ Serie und X ist 44 für oben und 56 für unten, oder?
> ...


Ist das nicht eigentlich logisch, sollte doch ein Tapered Steuerrohr sein, also oben mit geringerem Durchmesser als unten, anderum würde irgendwie komisch aussehen.

Aber mal ne Frage zum FSA-Steuersatz beim Swoop 175. Sind das die richtigen Ersatzlager:
oben: https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Kugellager-FSA-873-S-41mm-p7866/
unten: https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Kugellager-MR110-p32252/
kann man alternativ unten auch das hochwertigere Lager von Acros nehmen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Acros/Ersatzlager-fuer-Ai-52-AH-49-AH-44-AH-15-p40463/
oder braucht man dann einen entsprechenden Gabelkonus von Acros?

Gruß 78


----------



## marc53844 (26. März 2015)

Kann mir jemand sagen welches Schaltauge ich für ein Swoop 9.0 190 aus 2014 benötige?

Vielen Dank!
GRuß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swoopyourlife (26. März 2015)

@toxictwin: Der Reduzierkonus passt für 1 1/8 Steuerrohr
Passt auch in einem Swoop190 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...AiX-22-AiX-24-AX-06-AZ-55-AZ-56-Ai-52-p29429/


----------



## Swoopyourlife (26. März 2015)

Das Schaltauge würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## DeadMeat (26. März 2015)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Das Schaltauge würde mich auch interessieren.




Das ist das Syntace X-12 System. Somit braucht ihr eher die Schraube mit der Sollbruchstelle anstatt des Schaltauges. Ich würde 2 Schrauben und ein Schaltauge auf Lager legen 

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltaugenschraube-44555
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553


----------



## marc53844 (26. März 2015)

Super! Danke!


----------



## Swoopyourlife (27. März 2015)

Dank auch von mir!


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. März 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eigentlich logisch, sollte doch ein Tapered Steuerrohr sein, also oben mit geringerem Durchmesser als unten, anderum würde irgendwie komisch aussehen.
> 
> Aber mal ne Frage zum FSA-Steuersatz beim Swoop 175. Sind das die richtigen Ersatzlager:
> oben: https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Kugellager-FSA-873-S-41mm-p7866/
> ...


Bei den Acros würd ich dir Empfehlen auch den Gabelkonus zu tauschen. Alle Lager passen das ober aber nur wenn der
Innenring schon von FSA im Rahmen ist ( 44mm auf 41mm ) Edelstahl besser aber etwas Empfindlicher gegen Spiel da
weicher . Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (27. März 2015)

@ BODOPROBST
Vielen Dank!


----------



## RadonRico (28. März 2015)

DeadMeat schrieb:


> Das ist das Syntace X-12 System. Somit braucht ihr eher die Schraube mit der Sollbruchstelle anstatt des Schaltauges. Ich würde 2 Schrauben und ein Schaltauge auf Lager legen
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltaugenschraube-44555
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/syntace-x-12-schaltauge-44553



Mal ne Frage, ich weis das ich im Swoop Forum bin aber hat jemand eine Ahnung ob das, dass selbe Schaltauge wie im 2013 Slide ist?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeadMeat (28. März 2015)

RadonRico schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, ich weis das ich im Swoop Forum bin aber hat jemand eine Ahnung ob das, dass selbe Schaltauge wie im 2013 Slide ist?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Schraub doch mal die Schraube raus und schau sie dir und das Schaltauge an. Kannst ja mit den Bilder vom Bike-Discount vergleichen.
Also das aktuelle Slide Carbon hat auf jeden Fall auch das X12 System. Beim aktuellen Slide (Alu) sieht es auf den Bilder auf jeden Fall auch danach aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swoopyourlife (29. März 2015)

Bei meinem Slide ED 2012 ist auch das X12-System dran und die Teile sehen genau gleich aus.


----------



## BlackxBeauty (30. März 2015)

Nachdem ich bei meinem Radon Swoop 7.0 alle Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt habe, möchte ich es gerne verkaufen.
Es ist maximal 400 km gelaufen und sieht aus wie neu. VHB 1700€ Standort Ammersee
Bei Fragen 015142111479


----------



## picklock (3. April 2015)

Gerade den großen Service bei meinem Swoop 6.0 machen wollen da fällt mir beim Ausbauen des Hinterrades die Kassette entgegen ... ist das jemand schonmal passiert ? Ist eine Sun Ringle die Demon Nabe ... sieht so aus als ob die Achse gebrochen ist, kann das sein ?

  

Wird aber noch besser ... wollte die Kurbel runtermachen (RaceFace Chester) und ein Blatt wechseln ... Kurbelabzieher lässt sich nicht einschrauben, beim genauen hinsehen ... Gewinde komplett hinüber und das ist das erste mal das ich was an der Kurbel mache sprich da war keiner vorher dran der das Gewinde ausgerissen hat (haben die das beim Einbau kaputt gemacht oder eine kaputte Kurbel eingebaut ?) hatte jemand dieses Phänomen schoneimal ?
 

Achso gekauft habe ich das Rad erst im August 2014.

Danke für eure Antworten.
Gruß Simon


----------



## DeadMeat (3. April 2015)

Das mit den Sun Ringle Naben ist kein Einzelfall. Wir hatten schon 3 Achsbrüche in der Bikegruppe. Der Eine hat sein Sun Ringle Hinterrad schon 4 mal bei Hayes zur Reklamation gehabt. Das Ende vom Lied ist: Inzwischen fährt keiner der 3 Personen mehr Sun Ringle. Haben sich alle neue LRS gekauft...

D.h. kannst direkt zu Hayes nach Bayern schicken. Vorher aber am Besten anrufen. Die Adresse habe ich nicht zur Hand. Müsste sich aber im Internet herausfinden lassen. Zur Not frage ich meine Kollegen mal.

Beweisbilder:


----------



## picklock (4. April 2015)

Wow das ging aber schnell, da bin ich ich beruhigt dass das kein Einzellfall ist. Ich habe mal eine Email an Radon geschrieben mal schauen was die Antworten. Hoffentlich muss ich nicht zu lange warten ... 
Muss auch mal schauen was die bzgl. der Kurbel meinen ...


----------



## DeadMeat (4. April 2015)

Wegen dem Laufrad kannst du dich direkt an Hayes wenden. Die machen auch Garantiefälle. Radon wird es vermutlich auch nur weiterleiten.

Die Adresse habe ich dir rausgesucht:

Hayes Performance GmbH
Dirnismaning 20a
85748 Garching

[email protected]
Phone: +49 (0)89 203237450


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (4. April 2015)

*[Radon Swoop 175]
*
Wie hoch ist die Lebensdauer der Hinterbau-Lager (härterer Einsatz, auch bei Matsch und Schnee)?
Bei Kugellagern der Größe und den Einsatzbedingungen hab ich große Bedenken.
Wie oft müsst ihr die Lager tauschen?


----------



## Thiel (4. April 2015)

Ich würde halbjährlich kontrollieren.


----------



## Stoertebiker (5. April 2015)

Da haben schon mehrere hier unangenehme Überraschungen erlebt.
Am besten so früh wie möglich einmal bei allen Lagern Fett rein machen.
Vom Hersteller der Lager wird nur sehr wenig Fett rein gemacht, da die Kugellager grundsätzlich dafür gemacht sind bei vielem Umdrehungen gut zu laufen und in dem Fall wäre viel Fett eher von Nachteil.
Am Hinterbliebenen jedoch Bewegen sich die Lager immer nur um wenige ° hin und zurück. 
Ich und mehrere andere hier im Thread haben deshalb einmal alle Lager geöffnet und diese komplett mit Fett gefüllt.
An der Performance des Hinterbaus verschlechtert das nichts.
Jedoch ist es so für Wasser und Schmutz deutlich schwerer in die Lager einzudringen und Schaden zu verursachen.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (5. April 2015)

Muss man dazu alle Lager auspressen?

Ich finde es schade, dass immernoch überall diese lächerlich kleinen Rillenkugellager eingesetzt werden. Und dann wird die Lagerung nicht mal richtig gedichtet. 
Wie wärs denn wenigstens mal mit Zylinderrollenlagern (NUP) oder gleich Gleit-Buchsen?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (5. April 2015)

So ein Quark.
Die Lagerung ist absolut ausreichend dimensioniert und zudem auch ausreichend gedichtet.
(normale 2RS Lager)


Einziges Manko (Herstellerunabhängig) ist, das wenig Fett in den Lagern ist. Kein Industrielager ist ab Werk fett gefüllt, ist normal.
Also füllt man die Dinger eben, Kappe wieder drauf und Ruhe ist.
Ich hab fahrfertig über 100kg und seit der Fettpackung vor einem Jahr laufen meine Hinterbaulager nach wie vor seidenweich. Ich bin bei Wind und Wetter und im tiefsten Matsch im Wald und im Bikepark. Machen die alles easy mit.

Gibt natürlich immer Spezialisten, die schön mit dem Kärcher reinhalten und dann hinterher jammern, dass die Lager nicht gut gedichtet wären....
Gegen solche DAUs kann kein Hersteller was machen.


----------



## toxictwin (5. April 2015)

@MiWisBastelbude: Schön gesagt. Genau so ist es. 

Wer gerne mal Waschbär mit dem Kärcher spielt, kann das ja gerne. Aber muss halt dann öfter mal nachfetten. 

Dazu muß man die Lager nicht auspressen. Die Dichtungsringe sind ja auf beiden Seiten und Fett reinpacken reicht ja von einer Seite.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (5. April 2015)

Ok, gut zu wissen, dass es mit zusätzlichem Fett hält. 

Mit dem Kärcher wasche ich nie. Es kommt auch durch normalen Gebrauch Dreck in die Lager. Die eine kleine Dichtlippe ist auf Dauer nicht ausreichend.


----------



## wurstikal (8. April 2015)

Da wir gerade schon beim Thema Lager sind. Meine Lager in den E2000 Naben vorne sind ausgeschlagen und entweder bin ich zu doof oder man findet da keine Angaben welche da reinkommen. Die Leute im Shop meinten das wird so 120€ kosten! Find ich etwas krass. Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. April 2015)

Vodere Lager 120 Euro ?!!?

Selbst wenn du die teuren SKF nimmst kostet ein Lager um 12-14 Euro (je nach dem, welche drin sind). IBU oder ähnliche gibt es für 3-4 Euro.
Auspressen und Einpressen geht mit etwas Geschick gerade vorne gut selber.


----------



## wurstikal (8. April 2015)

Ja das kam mir auch sehr spanisch vor, du weißt nicht zufällig welche da reinkommen? Finde nur die aber bin nicht sicher. https://www.bike-components.de/de/D...FR-400-370-EX-1750-EX-1550-FR-2050-VR-p13638/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (8. April 2015)

Keine Ahnung.
Ich hab in allen LRS Acros Naben.
Die haben auch die 6805 / 61805 (25x37x7) wie die DT aus deinem Link.
Heißt aber nix.

Zieh doch eben die Kappe ab und guck nach. Entweder messen oder einfach Nummer lesen, die auf der Dichtung eingeprägt ist.


14 Euro je Lager ist schon obere Grenze.
Die SKF kosten hier 10,50
http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Stk-SKF-Ri...26?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5670dd598a
Ezo gibts für 8 Euro:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-Stk-EZO-Ja...15?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item565ee3030f
Die Ibu gibts für 2,50.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/2-Stk-IBU-Ri...52?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4180aa309c

Alle würde ich aufmachen und fetten vor dem Einbau. Schadet nicht.


----------



## Floh80 (9. April 2015)

Hi, würde gerne mal wissen welchen adapter ich für die hintere Bremse  für ne 203er Scheibe brauche?
Hatte  von H&S nur die Antwort bekommen das dieser Adapter nicht in ihrem Sortiment ist, aber was ich nun für einen brauche hat er leider nicht mitgeteilt. Ist ein swoop 175


----------



## EVHD (9. April 2015)

PM7.


----------



## Floh80 (9. April 2015)

Die bremse ist egal? Hab die avid 9 trail drauf.


----------



## EVHD (9. April 2015)

Ja, müsstest halt dann einen PM7 Adapter von Avid kaufen.


----------



## Floh80 (10. April 2015)

Merci


----------



## DeadMeat (11. April 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Ja, müsstest halt dann einen PM7 Adapter von Avid kaufen.


Warum? Bremst die Bremse etwa schlechter wenn der Adapter von einem anderen Hersteller ist?


----------



## EVHD (11. April 2015)

Ne, nur ich glaube das die Bremssattel verschiedene Größen und Formen haben. Deswegen würde ich immer zum Adapter des Herstellers zurück greifen.


----------



## Floh80 (11. April 2015)

Das Problem ist halt auch das selbst die Mitarbeiter von H&S nicht wirklich wissen welchen Adapter man braucht.
Der Kollege dort meinte nen PM 203 Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeadMeat (11. April 2015)

Floh80 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt auch das selbst die Mitarbeiter von H&S nicht wirklich wissen welchen Adapter man braucht.
> Der Kollege dort meinte nen PM 203 Adapter.


Die Antwort habe ich bereits auf der Seite 66 geschrieben. Wer suchet der findet...
Schau dir doch mal die Beiträge von 1630-1642 an und deine Fragen sollten beantwortet sein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-66#post-12778605


----------



## Gyver (14. April 2015)

Hallo

Kann mir mal jemand helfen. Ich wollte gerade für mein Swoop 8.0 SE neue Bremsbeläge bestellen. Am SE ist ja die Shimano XT Bremse M785 dran. Bei Bike Discount gibt es jetzt viele unterschiedliche Beläge. Was ist denn da nun die beste Wahl?


----------



## Stoertebiker (14. April 2015)

Vom Werk aus sind glaube ich meist die Sinter Beläge drin.
Die sind nich schlecht.
Ansonsten gibt's noch die Resonanz Beläge.
Die solln von der Dosierbarkeit noch mal etwas besser sein und ich nich so Geräuschanfällig wie die Sinter sein.
Allerdings Verschleißen sie wohl auch schneller.
Ob man jetzt die Kühlrippen dran haben muss, muss jeder selbst wissen.
Manche glauben dran das die was bringen ... andere nicht.


----------



## DeadMeat (14. April 2015)

Stoertebiker schrieb:


> Vom Werk aus sind glaube ich meist die Sinter Beläge drin.
> Ansonsten gibt's noch die Resonanz Beläge.


Die würd ich nicht kaufen wenn die Beläge dann in die Resonanz kommen 
Ich denke du meinst Resin 

Also die Resin sind weicher und verschleißen schneller. Quietschen weniger.
Sinter sind aggressiver zur Scheibe. D.h. Scheibe verschleißt scheller aber Beläge halten länger.

Muss jeder selber wissen. Ich fahr Resin.


----------



## Gyver (14. April 2015)

Ok super. Vielen Dank, dann werde ich die Resin ohne Kühldingens nehmen


----------



## marc53844 (15. April 2015)

Kann mir wer sagen welche Bremsscheiben ich alternativ aufs Swoop 190 9.0 (Avid Elixir 9 Trail, 200mm/200mm) packen kann?Ggf. eine Sinnvolle Kombi von Belägen und Scheiben? Die jetzigen sind ganz gut aber teilweise ausverkauft. 
Oft lese ich das die XT Bremsscheiben wohl noch mal was besser sein sollen.

Zudem brauche ich ein kleines Kettenblatt vorne. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das es sich um 4Loch und 104mm Lochreis handelt?

Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (15. April 2015)

da stand bledsinn...


----------



## Swoopyourlife (15. April 2015)

Wenn du die ZEE Kurbel hast ist es ein 104er Lochkreis. ZEE gibt es bis 34, Race Face bis 30.


----------



## marc53844 (15. April 2015)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Wenn du die ZEE Kurbel hast ist es ein 104er Lochkreis. ZEE gibt es bis 34, Race Face bis 30.



Ich hab die Racefacekurbel drauf. Lochkreis ist 104?

Habs inzwischen gemessen. Ist 104


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. April 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung.
> Ich hab in allen LRS Acros Naben.
> Die haben auch die 6805 / 61805 (25x37x7) wie die DT aus deinem Link.
> Heißt aber nix.
> ...


An alle die sich für das Tema Lager beschäftigen . Könnte euch Lagersätze in optimaler Ausführung anbieten kosten nur
Lagersatz also ohne Schrauben und Buchsen von 75.- bis 85.- € . Sind Hybrid Lager Edelstahl Ringe mit Keramik Kugeln
und einer Fettfüllung von 70% , kann sie leider nicht im China einsetzen sind Deutsche Herstellung.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## tane (16. April 2015)

fürs swoop 175  2014 auch verwendbar?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. April 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> An alle die sich für das Tema Lager beschäftigen . Könnte euch Lagersätze in optimaler Ausführung anbieten kosten nur
> Lagersatz also ohne Schrauben und Buchsen von 75.- bis 85.- € . Sind Hybrid Lager Edelstahl Ringe mit Keramik Kugeln
> und einer Fettfüllung von 70% , kann sie leider nicht im China einsetzen sind Deutsche Herstellung.  Gruß Bodo



Hallo Bodo.
Meinst du damit die Hinterbaulagerung oder die im Zitat angesprochenen Nabenlager ?

Für die Hinterbaulagerung klingt das sehr interessant und der Preis ist absolut o.k. für solche Lager.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. April 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Hallo Bodo.
> Meinst du damit die Hinterbaulagerung oder die im Zitat angesprochenen Nabenlager ?
> 
> Für die Hinterbaulagerung klingt das sehr interessant und der Preis ist absolut o.k. für solche Lager.
> ...


Dabei geht es um jeweils einen Hinterbau Satz.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. April 2015)

Danke für die Antwort.
Hatte ich mir schon so gedacht. 

(war nur kurz verwundert, weil du meinen post zu den Vorderradnaben-Lagern zitiertest)

Guter Preis, sollte man sich auf Lager legen so einen Satz.


----------



## boarderking (16. April 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> An alle die sich für das Tema Lager beschäftigen . Könnte euch Lagersätze in optimaler Ausführung anbieten kosten nur
> Lagersatz also ohne Schrauben und Buchsen von 75.- bis 85.- € . Sind Hybrid Lager Edelstahl Ringe mit Keramik Kugeln
> und einer Fettfüllung von 70% , kann sie leider nicht im China einsetzen sind Deutsche Herstellung.  Gruß Bodo


 
Hi Bodo, ich würde auch gerne einen Satz für mein Slide 9 HD 2015 nehmen.
LG Holger


----------



## EVHD (16. April 2015)

Wären das dann 2 Lager oder 4? Von den großen Lagern sind doch 4 verbaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiWisBastelbude (16. April 2015)

Wenn Bodo von einem Satz spricht würde ich sowohl von Hauptlagern, als auch allen kleinen Lager für Horstlink und Sitzstrebe an Wippe ausgehen.

Also in der Summe 10 Lager (4+6).


----------



## tane (16. April 2015)

bestellnr?


----------



## EVHD (16. April 2015)

Wenn das der Fall wäre hätte ich auch Interesse


----------



## BODOPROBST (16. April 2015)

MiWisBastelbude schrieb:


> Wenn Bodo von einem Satz spricht würde ich sowohl von Hauptlagern, als auch allen kleinen Lager für Horstlink und Sitzstrebe an Wippe ausgehen.
> 
> Also in der Summe 10 Lager (4+6).


Genau so also Swoop und Slide 140-150  und Skeen 26" 6x 688 4x 61802 wird es über Radon geben für etwa 75.-€, habe aber 16 Wochen
Lieferzeit . Wenn sie Verkauft werden wird das euch hier mitgeteilt Danke . Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (16. April 2015)

Cool, hab auch Interesse an den Lagern. Dann warten wir mal die Mitteilung hier ab.
Vielen Dank für diesen Service!
Gruß 78


----------



## Swoopyourlife (16. April 2015)

Super Sache Bodo!
Habe auch Interesse.


----------



## boarderking (16. April 2015)

Saubr Bodo!


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. April 2015)

meld mein Interesse auch an 
Danke Bodo


----------



## enno112 (16. April 2015)

Auch Interesse....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pseudosportler (16. April 2015)

Auch haben wollen.
Ist schon toll so ein direkter Draht zum Hersteller .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Gyver (20. April 2015)

Hallo

Wollte nur noch mal ne Rückmeldung geben, falls mal wieder jemand sucht. An meiner XT 785 (Swoop SE) waren die G01A Resin Beläge werksseitig drauf. Habe ich wieder bestellt.
LG


----------



## Gyver (24. April 2015)

Hallo Leute ich brauche mal eure Hilfe

Ich habe mir einen kürzeren Vorbau an das Swoop montiert (Spank 35mm)
So weit so gut. Bike ist gleich agiler und lässt sich besser ums Eck werfen. 
Allerdings habe ich Spiel im Steuersatz zumindest fühlt es sich so an. Habe das ganze jetzt schon zwei mal neu justiert aber so richtig knackig wie vorher wirkt es nicht. Mache ich beim Zusammenbau irgendwas falsch? Das Spiel war vorher definitiv nicht da und auf starken Wurzelpassagen hat da auch nichts gerumpelt. Wie stark darf ich die Einstellschraube vom Steuersatz anziehen? Vorher hatte ich schon mal Einstellungsprobleme und habe das vom Fachmann machen lassen. Da war die Schraube beim alten Steuersatz schon ziemlich fest angezogen. habe Angst was kaputt zu machen und man wird echt irre, wenn man zehn mal beim Fahren an den Übergang Gabel/Steuerrohr greift um zu gucken ob da Spiel ist. Mittlerweile weiß ich nicht mehr ob man das als Spiel bezeichnen kann oder nicht....


----------



## boarderking (24. April 2015)

Gyver schrieb:


> Wie stark darf ich die Einstellschraube vom Steuersatz anziehen?



bis er kein Spiel mehr hat und die Gable sich  noch frei dreht. Spiel prüfen indem man eine HAnd an den Übergang Rahmen Gabel legt und Bremse zieht und rad nach vorne und hinten bewegt. Fixiert wird das ganze dann durch den Vorbau. Drehmoment der Einstellschraube etwa 2NM (max). Schau mal ob der Vorbau eventuell niedriger baut als der alte, dann spacer (oder höherenSpacer) drunter oder gabelschaft später etwas kürzen. es sollte zumindest einige mm platz zwischen aheadkappe und Gabelschaft sein, da sich das ganze dann ja noch etwas zusammenspannt. sollte da zuwenig platz sein kann sich irgendwann keine Spannung mehr aufbauen egal wie stark du die schraube zuknallen würdest


----------



## Gyver (25. April 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> Schau mal ob der Steursatz eventuell niedriger baut als der alte



Ich nehme an du meinst den Vorbau und nicht den Steuersatz. Der neue Vorbau ist niedriger und ich musste n 5mm Spacer verbauen. 

Noch mal ne Frage zum Zusammenbau. Die Schrauben des Vorbaus müssen ja locker sein und ich muss zuerst die Einstellschraube anziehen bis kein Spiel mehr vorhanden ist. Soll das Vorderrad dabei aufliegen oder sollte ich Druck von unten auf das Steuerrohr geben,  dort wo die Lagerschale sitzt? Rein theoretisch müsste ja die Gabel im 90 Grad Winkel zum Boden stehen,  damit sich der Druck gleichmäßig auf die Lagerschale unten auswirkt. 
Ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine


----------



## boarderking (25. April 2015)

Einfach rad auf dem Boden stellen, da muss nix mit 90 grad sein, der Gabelschaft läuft ja durch en Steuersatz. Die Aheadkappe ist nur zum ausrichten, solange sind die Gabelschaftschrauben des Vorbaus natürlich offen. Nachdem die Vorbauschrauben dann den Vorbau fixieren könnte man theoretisch sogar die Aheadkappe wieder rausnehmen....-- es braucht definitiv nicht viel Kraft auf der Aheadschraube um den Steuersatz spielfrei einzustellen. Versuch doch mal noch nen dünnen Spacer zusätzlich, die Aheadkappen "versinken" teilweise auch noch etwas im Spacer bzw. Vorbau und wie gesagt das zieht sich ja alles etwas zusammen.

http://www.radlwiki.de/index.php/Steuersatz_einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (25. April 2015)

Ich versuche es nachher noch mal. Ich habe schon mal nach einem Sturz das Problem gehabt den Steuersatz nicht einstellen zu können. Damals war das Spiel viel heftiger und selbst ein Radladen hier um die Ecke hat es nicht hinbekommen. Habe es dann woanders machen lassen und seitdem war der alte Vorbau definitiv spielfrei eingestellt. Als ich den alten Vorbau abgenommen habe, habe ich mich aber schon gewundert wie doll die Einstellschraube angezogen war.


----------



## boarderking (25. April 2015)

eventuell braucht es halt doch neue Lager ? Vieleicht sogar weil mal zu fest angezogen....


----------



## MitchMG (2. Mai 2015)

Thema Lenker/Vorbau. Gestern hatte ich endlich mal die Chance meinen Neuerwerb mal in nem Park zu testen.
Dabei fand ich 182, Rahmen M, bei nem Swoop 190, dass es hmmmm, was Kopflastig ist ?
Für mich könnte der Lenker etwas höher kommen.  Wenn ich hier so gegenlese,  ist das aber im allgemeinen kein Thema. 
Jetzt kann  es ja auch sein, dass ich   ein komisches Gefühl hatte, da ich  von nem Tues DH  zu dem Swoop umgestiegen bin und mit meinem Kona Stinky nie im Park war.
Aber  für mich würde ein 45er Vorbau und ein Lenker mit 32 Rise oder so besser kommen ....?????

Oder ist das Unsinn ??? einfach Gewöhnungssache ????


----------



## marc53844 (2. Mai 2015)

Ich habe einen 40er vorbau, dn sattel ganz nach hinten und einen 25mm rise und das Kopflastige ist weg.
zudem ist es wichtig die Federung entsprechend einzustellen.


----------



## trackspeed80 (3. Mai 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> meld mein Interesse auch an
> Danke Bodo



Ich bin auch sehr interessiert 

klasse. Danke für die Info


----------



## MrHo (3. Mai 2015)

Also ich muss noch einmal die Hinterbau-Lagerproblematik ansprechen. Habe seit ein paar Ausfahrten bemerkt dass irgendwo bei meinem Swoop ( 175 6.0, erst ca. 9 Monat alt) ein "knarzen" auftritt und mich deshalb heute einmal auf die Suche nach dem Übeltäter begeben. Aufgefallen ist mir ein Lager am Hinterbau, wo der Befestigungsschrauben auffällig stark dezentriert aussah. Nach dem Öffnen der Schraube ist mir gleich einmal das kaputte Kugellager entgegengefallen (siehe Foto). Weiters sieht es so aus, als hätte sich das völlig kaputte Kugellager in den Rahmen gefressen und somit auch größeren Schaden angestellt (was meint ihr dazu? vll. hat ja jemand dazu Erfahrung?). Wenn man die 3 Wintermonate wegrechnet in denen ich praktisch nicht gefahren bin mit dem Rad (wurde also nur etwa 6 Monate bewegt, davon nur 1x Bikepark), ist das schon enorm ärgerlich. Ich hoffe hierbei eigentlich auf eine rasche Lösung des Problems. Mitten in der Hauptsaison wäre ein langer Ausfall des Swoops extrem scheiße, dass ich mir nächste Woche 5 Urlaubstage für eine größere Tour genommen habe, lass ich dabei noch außen vor, für die Zeit habe ich das Rad sowieso schon abgeschrieben...

Das Lager auf der nicht Antriebsseite sieht zwar optisch etwas besser aus, ist aber ebenfalls bereits fast vollständig festgefressen. Nachdem ich nun den gesamten Hinterbau zerlegt habe, habe ich nur ein einziges Lager entdeckt das noch halbwegs rund läuft. Im Vergleich zu meinem CUBE All Mountain, welches ich seit 2011/2012 habe und deutlich häufiger benutzt habe ein eher armseliger Vergleich!!


----------



## caligula123 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,können Sie mir Bitte sagen welge dämpferbuchsen brauche ich für Swoop 175mm?Danke Lg


----------



## MrHo (3. Mai 2015)

Und für die Zukunft: Gibt es irgendwo eine vollständige Übersicht darüber, welche neuen Lager ich für den Hinterbau kaufen kann? (also für alle Lager)


----------



## MitchMG (4. Mai 2015)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 40er vorbau, dn sattel ganz nach hinten und einen 25mm rise und das Kopflastige ist weg.
> zudem ist es wichtig die Federung entsprechend einzustellen.



Ah, ok, dann bin ich ja nicht der Einzige......
Kann aber natürlich immer auch sein, da man sich an andere Räder Geometrien gewöhnt hat.
Generell  ging es ganz gut, aber wenn man sich nicht konzentrierte und ich eine "normale relaxte gewohnte" Position verfiel, dann war es eben etwas kopflastig.

Dann werde ich mal schauen, ob ich da was ändere. ggf. kann ich da mit Teilen aus der Grabbelkiste im Keller mal experimentieren.....

Thema Federung.....
Ja, da konnte ich schon die Federspannung wegnehmen und Druckstufe raus nehmen. Da  die Strecke "sauberer" ist, als alles zuhause selbst gebastelte, schlägt da nichts so schnell durch und man kann weichere Abstimmung fahren.
Hinten habe ich  auch schon was Zugstufe dazu genommen, da es  an 1-2 Stellen etwas "kickte".....da muß man sicher noch ein wenig Abstimmung  heraus fahren.....


----------



## MrWicked (4. Mai 2015)

Hallo Swoop Riders,

fahre mein Radon Swoop 175 9.0 seit letzten Sommer. Glücklich bin ich mit dem Teil überhaupt nicht mehr. Vor allem was die Lager betrifft!!!!
3 Monate nach Erwerb meines Bikes sind die Lagern der Wippe(Hinterbau) defekt gewesen. Naja, dachte ich mir kann ja mal vorkommen;vielleicht Materialfehler!! Nach 8 Wöchigem Reparaturaufenthalt in Bonn konnte ich es wieder im Herbst nochmals fahren.
Im November letzen Jahres bin ich es das letzte mal gefahren. Danach war Schluss wegen Knorpelverletzung hinter der Kniescheibe.
Vor 3 Wochen holte ich es aus dem Keller raus um mal langsam wieder in die Pötte zu kommen. Bei langsamen rumgurken merkte ich das erste mal ein Spiel im Steuersatz. Habe dies guten Willens auch erstattet bekommen. Heute kamen die neuen Lager.Beim Einbau merkte ich mit entsetzen, dass das Spiel nach dem Lagereinbau nicht behoben war. Dachte erst etwas falsch gemacht zu haben. Nach Demontage und reinigen mit Spiritus sah ich blanke stellen im Rahmen wo die Lager reinkommen. Der Gabelschaft ist unversehrt, aber beim nachmessen des Rahmens mit der Schublehre an denn Stellen wo die Lager reinkommen sieht man deutlich das hier Material fehlt und die Bohrung verzogen ist.
Werde dies natürlich bemängeln und hoffe auf einen neuen Rahmen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass nach so kurzer Zeit bei so einem hochwertigen Bike die Lager nach und nach perforiert werden und zum Schluss noch der Rahmen Schrott ist.

Mein Radon Slide 130 8.0 hat einige Kilometer mehr runter und macht nicht so Zicken.

Hat Hier jemand so eine Erfahrung machen müssen?

Gruß Wicked


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrHo (5. Mai 2015)

Mein Beileid, ich habe auch ein Lager und Rahmenproblem, das aber am Hinterbau. Kannst du auf der vorigen Seite nachlesen. Habe mich auch an Radon gewendet aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Mai 2015)

MrHo schrieb:


> Mein Beileid, ich habe auch ein Lager und Rahmenproblem, das aber am Hinterbau. Kannst du auf der vorigen Seite nachlesen. Habe mich auch an Radon gewendet aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.


Hab mir dein Problem angeschaut , an dieser Stelle hat das Lager kaum Belastung. Einzig bei falsch eingestellten Sag ( ab 50%)
steigt die Belastung stark an, kann aber auch ein Montage Fehler sein daher werden wir das Lager problemlos Tauschen. Übrigens alle über 3000 Swoops haben dieses Lager und die über 10 000 Slides auch. Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Mai 2015)

MrWicked schrieb:


> Hallo Swoop Riders,
> 
> fahre mein Radon Swoop 175 9.0 seit letzten Sommer. Glücklich bin ich mit dem Teil überhaupt nicht mehr. Vor allem was die Lager betrifft!!!!
> 3 Monate nach Erwerb meines Bikes sind die Lagern der Wippe(Hinterbau) defekt gewesen. Naja, dachte ich mir kann ja mal vorkommen;vielleicht Materialfehler!! Nach 8 Wöchigem Reparaturaufenthalt in Bonn konnte ich es wieder im Herbst nochmals fahren.
> ...


Hallo Wicked müssen wir uns Anschauen kann so nur sagen wie oben ist bei allen Slides und Swoops gleich und seid Jahren
bei vielen im Einsatz.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## MrHo (5. Mai 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hab mir dein Problem angeschaut , an dieser Stelle hat das Lager kaum Belastung. Einzig bei falsch eingestellten Sag ( ab 50%)
> steigt die Belastung stark an, kann aber auch ein Montage Fehler sein daher werden wir das Lager problemlos Tauschen. Übrigens alle über 3000 Swoops haben dieses Lager und die über 10 000 Slides auch. Gruß Bodo



Danke für deine Antwort Bodo! Also ich fahre je nach Einsatz irgendwas zwischen knapp unter 15 und 20 SAG, von 50 oder mehr weit entfernt ( macht ja auch null Sinn). Das mit dem Lager finde ich ja schon wirklich gut, das Problem ist nur dass der Rahmen/ der Hinterbau ja auch was abbekommen hat und das ist eigentlich das größere Problem ;-) Welche Lösungen gäbe es dafür? 

LG,
Stefan.


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Mai 2015)

MrHo schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort Bodo! Also ich fahre je nach Einsatz irgendwas zwischen knapp unter 15 und 20 SAG, von 50 oder mehr weit entfernt ( macht ja auch null Sinn). Das mit dem Lager finde ich ja schon wirklich gut, das Problem ist nur dass der Rahmen/ der Hinterbau ja auch was abbekommen hat und das ist eigentlich das größere Problem ;-) Welche Lösungen gäbe es dafür?
> 
> LG,
> Stefan.


Das ist natürlich auch dabei dazu must du aber den Rahmen nach Bonn geben. Gruß Bodo


----------



## MrHo (5. Mai 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch dabei dazu must du aber den Rahmen nach Bonn geben. Gruß Bodo



Hab gerade eine Antwort von eurer Serviceabteilung bekommen die da lautet, dass ich doch die fraglichen Bauteile einschicken soll, sie schauen sich das mit einer Bearbeitungszeit von mind. 3 WOCHEN!!! an und FALLS es sich um einen Garantiefall handelt ersetzen sie mir einzelne Teile. 

Ich rechne das mal realistisch durch: Das Rad geht morgen von Österreich in den Versand, das heißt es ist nächste Woche in Deutschland. Bei mindestens 3 Wochen Bearbeitung gehe ich von 4 Wochen aus und dann noch eine Woche bis die EINZELTEILE wieder bei mir sind. Dann alle Lager auspressen, in die neuen Teile einpressen etc.pp. Das heißt alles in allem bedeutet das für mich 6 Wochen mindestens ohne Rad, und dann noch ohne Garantie, dass ich das dann nicht auch noch selbst BEZAHLEN muss.

Das kann doch nur ein schlechter Witz sein. Schickt die Ersatzteile los, die sind in 3-4 Werktagen bei mir, ich schicke die Bauteile zu euch und die Sache hat sich erledigt. Aber in der Hauptsaison eineinhalb Monate ohne Rad dazustehen mit geplantem Urlaub etc. ist doch ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## KILLTROY (6. Mai 2015)

MrHo schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine Antwort von eurer Serviceabteilung bekommen die da lautet, dass ich doch die fraglichen Bauteile einschicken soll, sie schauen sich das mit einer Bearbeitungszeit von mind. 3 WOCHEN!!! an und FALLS es sich um einen Garantiefall handelt ersetzen sie mir einzelne Teile.
> 
> Ich rechne das mal realistisch durch: Das Rad geht morgen von Österreich in den Versand, das heißt es ist nächste Woche in Deutschland. Bei mindestens 3 Wochen Bearbeitung gehe ich von 4 Wochen aus und dann noch eine Woche bis die EINZELTEILE wieder bei mir sind. Dann alle Lager auspressen, in die neuen Teile einpressen etc.pp. Das heißt alles in allem bedeutet das für mich 6 Wochen mindestens ohne Rad, und dann noch ohne Garantie, dass ich das dann nicht auch noch selbst BEZAHLEN muss.
> 
> Das kann doch nur ein schlechter Witz sein. Schickt die Ersatzteile los, die sind in 3-4 Werktagen bei mir, ich schicke die Bauteile zu euch und die Sache hat sich erledigt. Aber in der Hauptsaison eineinhalb Monate ohne Rad dazustehen mit geplantem Urlaub etc. ist doch ein schlechter Witz.


Hi ich habe noch paar Lager übrig von meinem swoop 175. Wohnst du in Wien? Habe bei meinem Swoop alle Lager getauscht und es ist beim Swoop sehr wichtig das richtige fett und bei der Wippe niemals mit dem Kärcher dran lieber auslassen.  Habe mir damals bessere gekauft und die haben 15 Euro gekostet im Großhandel. Lg

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrWicked (6. Mai 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hallo Wicked müssen wir uns Anschauen kann so nur sagen wie oben ist bei allen Slides und Swoops gleich und seid Jahren
> bei vielen im Einsatz.	Gruß Bodo


H&S will das ich nur den Rahmen einschicke. Das kann doch nicht denen Ihr ernst sein???Jetzt kann ich mich hinsetzten und das Bike in seine Einzelteile zerlegen, nicht das ich es nicht könnte, aber etwas komisch finde ich es schon.
Naja, hier wird etwas mehr Zeit ins Land vergehen. Werd mich morgen mal an die Sache ranmachen.



PS:Zitat meiner 3,5 Jahre jungen Tochterapa,warum ist dein Fahrrad kaputt? Ich habe ein lila Puky und da ist alles ganz!

Vielleicht gibts ja ein Downhill Puky für Erwachsene Kinder


----------



## BODOPROBST (7. Mai 2015)

MrWicked schrieb:


> H&S will das ich nur den Rahmen einschicke. Das kann doch nicht denen Ihr ernst sein???Jetzt kann ich mich hinsetzten und das Bike in seine Einzelteile zerlegen, nicht das ich es nicht könnte, aber etwas komisch finde ich es schon.
> Naja, hier wird etwas mehr Zeit ins Land vergehen. Werd mich morgen mal an die Sache ranmachen.
> 
> 
> ...


Dann entfern doch die Reste des alten Lagers wenn der Lagersitz noch ok ist und auch sonst nichts Beschädigt sende ich dir
am Montag die Lager mit einen kleinen Werkzeug zum Einpressen. Sind Schäden an der Sitzstrebe wer ein Einschicken nicht zu
vermeiden zumindest das Teil was Beschädigt ist.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILLTROY (7. Mai 2015)

@BODOPROBST Leider habe ich mein Radon nicht mehr da gestohlen aber muss sagen das ist ein feiner zug von dir EUCH, da freut sich der KUNDE! Da kann sich YT noch ein scheiberl abschneiden. Sorry für OT aber das muss man auch mal sagen.

LG Peter


----------



## Ghosty82 (7. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute, hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem CC DB Dämpfer im 14 er Swoop 175 SE? Mittlerweile finde ich den Fox Dämpfer nicht mehr so ganz stimmig. Er schwingt doch recht merklich mit. Hatte Ihn jetzt beim Service und die Einstellung vor Ort beim Service Partner gemacht. Welche Größe bräuchte ich denn?

Grüße


----------



## MrWicked (7. Mai 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Sind Schäden an der Sitzstrebe wer ein Einschicken nicht zu
> vermeiden zumindest das Teil was Beschädigt ist.   Gruß Bodo[/QUOTE
> Hallo Bodo habe von H&S neue Lager bekommen,trotzdem habe ich nach dem Einbau einen wackligen Steuersatz. Ich habe mich das mal genauer angeschaut.  Ich denke hier ist der Rahmen Schrott,sowie es die Mechaniker bei H&S auch vermuten. Dennoch vielen Dank für dein engagiertes Handeln.
> Gruß Wicked


----------



## MrWicked (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Bodo,
Ich habe schon von H&S neue Lager zugeschickt bekommen. Beim genaueren Nachschauen beim Rahmen sieht man das er beschädigt ist. Auch die Mechaniker von H&S vermuten hier den Defekt. Trotzdem vielen Dank für dein engagiertes Handeln.
Gruß Wicked


----------



## marc53844 (10. Mai 2015)

Beim unteres Steuerlager ist ziemlich fest und muss getauscht werden. Welches benötige ich?
Swoop 190 9.0
Gibt es haltbarere Versionen die jetzt nicht 50 euro oder so kosten? 

Im Antrieb knarzt auch was. Habe das Tretlager komplett demontiert. Lager machen einen guten Eindruck. Alles gereinigt und mit Fett versehen. Knacken ist bei starkem Antritt auf der rechten Seite immer noch vorhanden. Habe auch die Pedale getauscht, 
Kettenblatt und Führung nachgezogen. Hat nichts gebracht.
Woran könnte das liegen? Eventuell übertragung vom unteren Steuerlager? Das man nur meint das es vom Tretlager kommt?
Beim Wippen auf der Stelle (auf dem Sattel sitzend) ist davon nichts zu hören. Daher schliesse ich die Dämpfung mal aus. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## MrWicked (10. Mai 2015)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Beim unteres Steuerlager ist ziemlich fest und muss getauscht werden. Welches benötige ich?
> Swoop 190 9.0
> Gibt es haltbarere Versionen die jetzt nicht 50 euro oder so kosten?
> 
> ...


Hallo Marc,
1. probier nochmals die Pedale zu tauschen. Hast du neue oder schon gebrauchte Pedale montiert.
Hatte mal das selbe Problem;nachdem ich bei meiner Frau Ihrem neuen Cube meine Pedale montiert hatte und anders rum die neuen Pedale an meinem konnte ich den Verursacher dingfest machen.

2. Schaltet deine Kassette ab und zu bei starken Antritt sporadisch auf andere Gänge, würde ich mir die Lager der Wippe(Antriebseite) genauer anschauen.Vielleicht liegt da ein Defekt.

Grüß Wicked


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (10. Mai 2015)

klingt komisch, aber ich hatte auch mal nervigen Knarzen beim pedalieren.
bekam den Tip mal das Hinterrad und Rahmen zu ueberpruefen, ob da nicht Schmutz die Verbindung unterbricht.
also die direkten Kontaktpunkte von Nabe und Rahmen richtig gesaeubert und das Knarzen war weg.


----------



## marc53844 (11. Mai 2015)

Hi,

ich habe die Pedale gegen fast unbenutzte Bärentatzen getauscht. Schaltung hat sich bisher unauffällig verhalten.
Tut was sie soll 

DIe Nabe kann ich später mal rausholen und säubern.

Aber mir fehlt noch die Größe des unteren Lagers welches sich im "Steuerrohr?" befindet. Also das untere Lager an dem der Gabelschaft anliegt. Steuerrohr in Klammern da ich nicht 100% sicher bin ob es die richtige Bezeichnung ist.

Gruß Marc


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Mai 2015)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe die Pedale gegen fast unbenutzte Bärentatzen getauscht. Schaltung hat sich bisher unauffällig verhalten.
> Tut was sie soll
> ...


Das untere Lager ist ein IS 52 und sollte mit etwas Fett eingesetzt werden .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## marc53844 (11. Mai 2015)

Top! Danke!

Gruß Marc


----------



## marc53844 (12. Mai 2015)

So, eine weitere blöde Frage:
sollte ich alle Schrauben inkl. Gewinde der Federelemente fetten? Oder eine Schraubensicherung verwenden?
Ich meine z.B. die Schrauben der Wippe. Eine ist am Dämpfer (wobei das ja eine Art Hülse ist), zwei am Rahmen (die schwarzen) und eben die am Hinterbau. Dabei sind diese nur als Beispiel zu sehen. Da es bei mir derzeit noch knarzt wollte ich alle Schrauben lösen und mal reinigen und eben ggf. mit Fett versehen.

Gruß Marc


----------



## boarderking (12. Mai 2015)

ich würde nur richtig "große" schrauben mit montagefett montieren (Kurbel / Pedale / Schaltwerk)
Ansonsten sauber ohne bei  Lenker und Vorbau sowie sonstigen Schaltungs und bremsteilen.
Bremssattel sowie alle "beweglichen" scharuben ( Dämpfer und Lager mit loctite 243 mittelfest)
p.s. die sicherung von Uhu erschéint mir nicht so optimal


----------



## marc53844 (12. Mai 2015)

Hi, danke schon mal.
Also mir ging es in erster Linie eher um Buchsen und Schrauben welche direkt mit der Federung des Hinterbaus zu tun habe. Also da wo auch wirklich Bewegung herrscht. Diese kleinen Schräubchen von Bremssattel oder Vorbau etc. würde ich nie mit Fett versehen.
Aber danke für den Hinweis.

Dämpfer mit Loctite? Da muss ich mir was kaufen


----------



## siebenacht (12. Mai 2015)

Also meine Erfahrung ist, dass an den Schrauben des Hinterbaus inkl. Dämpferbefestigung Fett eher knarztreibend ist. Da die Schraubverbindungen nicht gedichtet (also offen) sind, kann dort Dreck zum Knarzen führen. Fett würde den Dreck sogar noch binden und dies somit verschlimmbessern. Loctide ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, dann aber nur ein wenig auf das Gewinde der Schrauben. Ich hatte auch einmal ein Karzen am Hinterbau. Die Ursache war Loctide auf der blanken Schraube (also nicht auf dem Gewinde). Da war wohl bei der Werksmontage zuviel Schraubenkleber übrig. Kiekste hier.
Gruß 78


----------



## marc53844 (13. Mai 2015)

So, also demontiert. Hinterbau, hintere Nabe, TRetlager etc. Alles noch mal richtig gereinigt, gefettet und zusammen gebaut. Jetzt ist ruhe. DIe Pedale waren es also nicht.

Einzig die Gabel knarzt noch leicht. Auch da alles demontiert, gereinigt und gefettet ... Sogar das untere Lager im Steuerrohr getauscht da das alte fest war ... immernoch knarzen.


----------



## Dkan (15. Mai 2015)

ich hatte vor ein paar tagen ein nerviges knartzen an meinem 175 8.0SE ...alles auseinander genommen, gereinigt an paar stellen fett hin und immernoch 
habs nun rausgefunden bei mir war das ritzel nicht mehr fest..ausgebaut gleich mal richtig sauber gemacht allrs wieder zusammen montiert und nun is ruhe :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride2befree (15. Mai 2015)

ich möchte mir für mein Swoop 175 6.0 einen neuen Laufradsatz gönnen..

Nun möchte ich den alten originalen vom Swoop 175 6.0 (2014) verkaufen.
Ich bin ihn jetzt genau 1 Jahr gefahren.. nur touren. hat soweit auch keine Beschädigungen. 

Verbaut ist ein Sun Ringlé Deamon/Inferno 20mm/X12 Laufradsatz
Was kann ich hierfür preislich noch verlangen?.. hab überhaupt kein Preisgefühl dafür.

Gebt mal paar Tipps. Vielleicht will ihn ja zufällig wer 
Danke im Voraus!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. Mai 2015)

glaube nicht das Du fuer den noch 200 Euro bekommst, da ja schon 1 Jahr gebraucht. Gebraucht ist halt gebraucht.
also ich persoenlich wuerde nie einen LRS hergeben, da man einfach nicht wirklich das Geld bekommt, was er wert ist.
da leg ich ihn mir lieber als Ersatz hin.
Habe bei meinem 175 SE auch den Originalen sofort ausgebaut und meinen Crossmax SX verbaut.
der DT swiss steht jetzt lieb verpackt in Mavictaschen 0_o im Keller fuer schlechte Zeiten.


----------



## MrHo (16. Mai 2015)

falls du ihn doch loswerden willst, ich hab dir eine PN geschrieben ;-)


----------



## tane (16. Mai 2015)

yep wolfplayer, seh das genauso. so hatma wenigstens einen 2. lrs, f spikes oder notfälle.


----------



## ders (20. Mai 2015)

ich bin gerade nicht am Bike, kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Sattelklemmringdurchmesser ich für ein Swoop 190 benötige?

lg


----------



## sagmehl (20. Mai 2015)

edit: 34,9


----------



## marc53844 (21. Mai 2015)

Leider ist mir am Swoop 190 9.0 nun der untere Teil Kettenführung kaputt gegangen. (Sixpack Racing)
Das Teil gibt es scheinbar nicht einzeln.
Könnte sowas passen?
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...ntere-kettenfuehrung-schwarz-100625/wg_id-384

Habe keine Lust 60 euro für ne komplette Kettenführung auszugeben.

Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## ruben81 (21. Mai 2015)

Weiß nicht was für eine Kettenführung du verbaut hast, aber für die Yakuza gibt's Ersatzteile http://shop.sixpack-shop.com/de/21119x-sixpack-spareparts-for-chainguide-yakuza-master.html


----------



## marc53844 (21. Mai 2015)

Ahh ok. Habe irgendwo einen Bericht gelesen das es keine Ersatzteile gibt.
Bei Bike-discount habe ich ebenfalls nichts gefunden ausser das gezeigte.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrWicked (21. Mai 2015)

Auf der Sickpack HP wird ebenso der selbe Angeboten wie bei H&S. Ich vermute die werden kompatibel sein. Ich würde mal bei H&S anrufen und Nachfragen. Gruß Wicked


----------



## MrHo (24. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man nur den äußersten Ring von einem Lager aus dem Hinterbau herauspressen kann? Leider ist mir der Rest vom Lager letztens  völlig kaputt entgegenfallen bei der Demontage des Hinterbaus (siehe vorletzte Seite).

Ich würde nämlich gerne probieren ob ich den Hinterbau nicht doch nicht noch irgendwie retten kann ;-)


----------



## marc53844 (24. Mai 2015)

MrHo schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man nur den äußersten Ring von einem Lager aus dem Hinterbau herauspressen kann? Leider ist mir der Rest vom Lager letztens  völlig kaputt entgegenfallen bei der Demontage des Hinterbaus (siehe vorletzte Seite).
> 
> Ich würde nämlich gerne probieren ob ich den Hinterbau nicht doch nicht noch irgendwie retten kann ;-)



Hast du den Hinterbau nun komplett demontiert, so das du das Lager von hinten austreiben kannst? 


Weiß jemand welches Tretlager ich benötige? Meins hat sich nun leider verabschiedet ...

Gruß Marc


----------



## MrWicked (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo MrHo,
falls sich die äussere Lagerschale im Hinterbau verkanntet hat wird die Bohrung bestimmt schon nicht mehr in Ordnung sein.
Probier mal die Lageschale zu vereisen, falls du die Möglichkeit hast. Oder mit einem kleinen Dremel die Lagerschale vorsichtig abzuschleifen.

Gruß Mr Wickede


----------



## KILLTROY (25. Mai 2015)

Also falls es nicht anders geht würde ich es mit dem gleichen  Lager auspressen. Lg

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (25. Mai 2015)

Ihm steckt die aussere Lagerschale ohne Kugeln und innerem Ring noch im Hinterbau wenn ich es richtig verstehe. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, hat der Hinterbau bei dem Lager nen Anschlag von innen. Man kommt also nicht ran an die äusere Lagerschale.
Da ist weder von hinten auspressen möglich, noch mit irgend nem anderen Lager auspressen.

Deswegen sind das:


MrWicked schrieb:


> Probier mal die Lageschale zu vereisen, falls du die Möglichkeit hast. Oder mit einem kleinen Dremel die Lagerschale vorsichtig abzuschleifen.


auch die Optionen, die sich anbieten.

Man könnte noch versuchen, einen Spreizer anzufertigen, der in die Kugellaufbahn der äusseren Schale greift. Dann von innen drücken oder von aussen mit Zughammer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanKi (25. Mai 2015)

Hatte das auch mal, dass nur noch der Außenring drinsteckte. Habe den mit einem Dämpferbuchsenauspress-Werkzeug von Canyon rausbekommen. Der Innenring ist vom Durchmesser minimal kleiner als der Anschlag im Rahmen, daher hat man ne Chance - aber da gehts echt um 100stel.
Was sonst evtl auch noch geht ist einen Messingdübel mit metrischem Gewinde im Innenring zu verspreizen und diesen damit rauszuziehen... hab ich auch schonmal erfolgreich angewendet...


----------



## MrHo (25. Mai 2015)

Ja vom Lager ist nur mehr die äußere Schale im Lagersitz übrig und von der Innenseite habe ich keine bis eine minimalste Chance noch irgendwie an das Lager zu kommen. Danke für eure Vorschläge!!!
Ich werde mich ab morgen mal daran machen, dass ich den Ring doch noch irgendwie rausbekomme. Auch wenn der Rahmen an der Stelle etwas in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde, die Bohrung sieht eigentlich noch nicht so aus, als könnte man gar nix mehr damit anfangen.

Werde die Bohrung wenn der Ring draußen ist mal genau vermessen und mit der anderen Seite vergleichen, wäre zu schade wenn dadurch der Rahmen ersetzt werden müsste (gibt bei Radon nur mehr komplette 2014er Rahmen und keine einzelnen Ersatzteile)

Selbst wenn der Lagersitz kaputt ist, wenn ich mir die Strebe so ansehe, dann ist der Lagersitz ja selbst nur aufgeschweißt. Im schlimmsten Fall könnte man das vielleicht sogar von einem Profi abflexen lassen und einen Ersatz aufschweißen. Könnte das eurer Meinung nach gehen?


----------



## marc53844 (26. Mai 2015)

@BODOPROBST 
wie war das nun mit dem Hinterbaulagersatz?
Kann man diesen nun bestellen? Wenn ja, wo? Ich brauche einen. Da sind noch mehr Lager die ich gerne tauschen würde.
Sind diese Lager von besserer Qualität oder wie war das?

Gruß und Dank
Marc


----------



## BODOPROBST (26. Mai 2015)

marc53844 schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> wie war das nun mit dem Hinterbaulagersatz?
> Kann man diesen nun bestellen? Wenn ja, wo? Ich brauche einen. Da sind noch mehr Lager die ich gerne tauschen würde.
> Sind diese Lager von besserer Qualität oder wie war das?
> ...


Die von mir Angesprochenen Hybrid Lagersätze haben einen Liefertermin vom 15.8 Leiter nicht vorher.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. Mai 2015)

soll mir recht sein....mein Interesse an einer Bestellung bleibt Bodo !!


----------



## MrHo (26. Mai 2015)

Bezüglich Lagerbohrung:

Wenn sich morgen herausstellt, dass die Aufnahme für das Lager etwas ausgeschlagen ist, könnte man nicht das ganze etwas ausschleifen und eine neue, wieder perfekt runde Hülse in den Rahmen einsetzen/einschweißen wo das Kugellager dann wieder super reinpasst?


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Mai 2015)

MrHo schrieb:


> Bezüglich Lagerbohrung:
> 
> Wenn sich morgen herausstellt, dass die Aufnahme für das Lager etwas ausgeschlagen ist, könnte man nicht das ganze etwas ausschleifen und eine neue, wieder perfekt runde Hülse in den Rahmen einsetzen/einschweißen wo das Kugellager dann wieder super reinpasst?


Das geht mit Sicherheit nicht, Hab das Lagerring ohne Werkzeug aber schon 2x rausbekommen. Ein mal mit einen kleinen Schraubenzieher mit den ich hinter das Lager kam.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Stoertebiker (28. Mai 2015)

Ich hab heute nach na Feierabendrunde festgestellt das die Kettenführung von meinem Swoop 175 8.0 kaputt ist.
Unten an dem Slider ist ein kleines Stück abgesplittert und die Dichtung des Lagers liegt so jetzt frei.
Hab auch schon glaube ich das richtige Ersatzteil gefunden.
Weiß nur nicht ob ich jetzt DMB Type oder Turbocharger Type brauche.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen oder weiß wo es das Teil sonst noch gibt?
Ist fast nirgends vorrätig ...


----------



## EVHD (1. Juni 2015)

Eine kurze Frage. Welches Kurbelmaß hat das Swoop? 68/73mm BSA?


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. Juni 2015)

die Frage ist echt verwirrend....

welches Swoop 175 > 190 > 210 da sind die Rahmen bestimmt unterschiedlich !

und Kurbelmaß kannst Du ja selber entscheiden 160-175


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (2. Juni 2015)

Das swoop 175 7.0. Ich meinte mit der Frage ob es BSA/GXP 68/73 oder BB30 ist?


----------



## BODOPROBST (2. Juni 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Das swoop 175 7.0. Ich meinte mit der Frage ob es BSA/GXP 68/73 oder BB30 ist?


BSA 73mm


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. Juni 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Das swoop 175 7.0. Ich meinte mit der Frage ob es BSA/GXP 68/73 oder BB30 ist?



mit der Info haette ich Dir die Frage beantworten koennen 
aber der Entwickler ist schon frueh am arbeiten und war schneller


----------



## tane (2. Juni 2015)

...& dass ihm ja net einfallt in zukunft pressfits zu machen...!


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. Juni 2015)

genau Herr Probst


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juni 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> genau Herr Probst


Glaub ich muß mal hier eine Lanze für Pressfit brechen. Das ganze ist mittlerweile sehr Ausgereift und hat auch noch Vorteile
beim Konstruieren. Bei Garantie weniger Probleme als BSA.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## tane (3. Juni 2015)

für den enduser seh ich nur nachteile: meine BSA sind in ein paar minuten mit einem Werkzeug um €15 gewechselt & das kann ich ich-weiß-nicht-wie-oft machen, bis das gewinde ausgenudelt ist, das is bei pf definitiv nicht so (& die größere Rahmensteifigkeit kann nur für hercules merkbar sein...) - aber wir können eh nix machen, irgendwelche kritikpunkte wirz immer geben, kompromisse müssen geschlossen werden...


----------



## siebenacht (3. Juni 2015)

tane schrieb:


> für den enduser seh ich nur nachteile: meine BSA sind in ein paar minuten mit einem Werkzeug um €15 gewechselt & das kann ich ich-weiß-nicht-wie-oft machen, bis das gewinde ausgenudelt ist, das is bei pf definitiv nicht so (& die größere Rahmensteifigkeit kann nur für hercules merkbar sein...) ...


Sehe ich genauso. Blos keen Pressfitinnenlager. Bisher sind für mich Bikes mit Pressfitinnenlager immer aus meiner Bikewahl ausgeschieden.
Gruß 78


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. Juni 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Blos keen Pressfitinnenlager. Bisher sind für mich Bikes mit Pressfitinnenlager immer aus meiner Bikewahl ausgeschieden.
> Gruß 78


Auch der Swoop 170 und das neue DH haben BSA aber wollte nur Sagen sehe darin nur noch den Gewohnheitsrecht Vorteil.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (3. Juni 2015)

1x11 & keine umwerfermontagemöglichkeit wär gleich das nächste thema...(wobei hier kraftbedingt (eigentl kraftlosigkeitsbedingt) kein kompromiss möglich is)


----------



## siebenacht (3. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Auch der Swoop 170 und das neue DH haben BSA aber wollte nur Sagen sehe darin nur noch den Gewohnheitsrecht Vorteil.
> Gruß Bodo


Find ick jut.
Bin ja gespannt auf die ersten Bilder vom Swoop 170.
Gruß 78


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juni 2015)

tane schrieb:


> für den enduser seh ich nur nachteile: meine BSA sind in ein paar minuten mit einem Werkzeug um €15 gewechselt & das kann ich ich-weiß-nicht-wie-oft machen, bis das gewinde ausgenudelt ist, das is bei pf definitiv nicht so (& die größere Rahmensteifigkeit kann nur für hercules merkbar sein...) - aber wir können eh nix machen, irgendwelche kritikpunkte wirz immer geben, kompromisse müssen geschlossen werden...



und dies besonders da wir hier von einem Versenderbike sprechen...wo man ebend nicht mal grad zum Haendler faehrt und reklamiert.
Pressfit ist leider auch nicht sorglos. BSA wechel ich selber Pressfit ebend nicht.


----------



## siebenacht (3. Juni 2015)

Ich habe es noch nicht gemacht, aber ein Hexenwerk sollte das auch nicht sein. Ist doch quasi wie ein Hinterbaulager, nur eben viel größer. Oder habe ich da falsche Vorstellungen? Man braucht halt neues Spezialwerkzeug. 
Gruß 78


----------



## tane (3. Juni 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Auspresswerkzeug-EE038-fuer-BB30-p21647/
https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Einpresswerkzeug-EE037-fuer-BB30-p21645/
$$$


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. Juni 2015)

dann haetten wir das geklaert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (4. Juni 2015)

Gibt es aber als Nichtprofiwerkzeug auch deutlich billiger von Shimano.


----------



## MrHo (4. Juni 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das geht mit Sicherheit nicht, Hab das Lagerring ohne Werkzeug aber schon 2x rausbekommen. Ein mal mit einen kleinen Schraubenzieher mit den ich hinter das Lager kam.  Gruß Bodo



Der Lagerring ist mit einer Kombination aus abschleifen (eine Kerbe damit ich mit dem Schraubenzieher drankomme) und eben dem Schraubenzieher rausgegangen. Im Zuge des kompletten Austauschs aller Lager ist mir positiv aufgefallen, dass man beim Swoop am Horst Link? bei dem "Doppellager" keinen Innenauszieher braucht!


----------



## tane (7. Juni 2015)

MrHo: heisst das, dass man beide lager nach einer seite rausdrücken kann? (also nicht ein "rand" i. d mitte des lagersitzes wie zb canyon hatte)


----------



## MrHo (7. Juni 2015)

Ja genau, bei meinem swoop 175 6.0 War das möglich. Habe es zu meiner bikewerkstatt gebracht da ich nur auspresswerkzeuge habe aber keinen innenabzieher, dort wurde ich dann belächelt weil es einfach auf eine Seite rausgedrückt wurde.


----------



## MrHo (7. Juni 2015)

Btw kann man irgendwo die beilagscheiben für die schraube zwischen sitzstrebe und schwinge kaufen? Meine ist extrem abgeschliffen und ich bekomme keine in den Dimensionen im normalen baumarkt


----------



## siebenacht (8. Juni 2015)

Frag mal bei Bike-discount nach. Wenn du nett fragst, schicken Sie die Dir per Umschlag mit der Post. So wars jedenfalls bei mir. Ansonsten sind die Scheiben beim Lager-/Schraubensatz dabei, den man bei Bike-discount kaufen kann.
Gruß 78


----------



## EVHD (9. Juni 2015)

So habe nun folgendes Problem: beim montieren der Sram X1 Kurbel (GXP) entsteht ein Spalt zwischen Kurbelarm und Innenlager. Die Schraube der Krubel ist auch bis zum Maximum angezogen. Nun ist mir aufgefallen das auf der einen Seite ein Spacer verbaut ist jedoch auf der anderen Seite nicht. Wird das der Grund für den Spalt sein?


----------



## BockAufBiken (9. Juni 2015)

Normalerweise bei 68mm 2 Spacer Antriebsseite 1 Spacer auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite. 73mm 1 Spacer Antriebsseite kein Spacer Nicht-Antriebsseite.

Ist das vllt. die falsche Kurbel für deine Tretlagerbreite?


----------



## EVHD (9. Juni 2015)

Wie gesagt, das ist eine Sram X1 GXP Kurbel, also 68/73mm.


----------



## BockAufBiken (9. Juni 2015)

Was war denn vorher für eine Kurbel drin? Ist das Innenlager denn GXP-Kompatibel? Eventuell muss du dir ein passendes GXP-Innenlager besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (9. Juni 2015)

Race Face Chester, momentan ist auch ein Race Face Innenlager verbaut.


----------



## BockAufBiken (9. Juni 2015)

Ich vermute mal, dass das RF Innenlager nicht mit der GXP Kurbel kompatiebel ist.


----------



## BockAufBiken (9. Juni 2015)

RF Innenlager sind wohl mit Shimano und FSA kompatibel. Musst dir also ein GXP Innenlager besorgen.
http://www.raceface.com/components/bottom-brackets/


----------



## EVHD (9. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## boarderking (9. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## MrWicked (9. Juni 2015)

@ EVHD.  
Also an meinem Swoop ist das 68 er Lager verbaut. An der Antriebsseite(2 Spacer)schwarz und weiß, und auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite( 1 Spacer)rot. Kombiniere; dir fehlen zwei Spacer, sieht man auch am Spalt. Nachrüsten und dein Problem ist behoben.
Gruß Wicked


----------



## siebenacht (10. Juni 2015)

Oh, hier geht´s ja munter durcheinander.
Das Swoop 2014 sollte ein Tretlagergehäuse mit 73mm Breite haben. Daher ist auch nur ein Spacer auf der Antriebsseite zwischen Tretlagehäuse und Lagerschale korrekt verbaut. Das RF-Innenlager ist eigentlich auch mit BSA und GXP kompatibel (heißt nur anders, ist aber im Grunde alles die gleiche Soße). Meine Erfahrung ist aber, dass die RF-Innenlager nicht so gut passen. Bei meinem Swoop hatte die RF-Kurbel immer ein vertikales Spiel. Der Innendurchmesser der Lagerschalen war minimal größer als die Kurbelachse. Auch bei einem neuen gekauften RF-Lager das Gleiche. Habe dann ein Shimano-Saint-Innenlager verbaut und dann passte es.

Die Spacer, die @MrWicked meint, sind nicht für die Anpassung der Lager an Breite des Tretlagergehäuses, sondern sind RF-spezifisch dafür gedacht, die Kettenlinie anzupassen (ziemlich genial eigentlich). Die Anzahl dieser Spacer und auf welcher Seite diese für welche Kettenlinie zu verbauen sind, richtet sich nach der verbauten Kurbel. Diese Spacer sind auch nicht zwischen Tretlagehäuse und Lagerschale verbaut, sondern auf der Kurbelachse.
@MrWicked, wenn Du eine SIXC-Kurbel hast, sollten aber für eine korrekte 51er Kettenlinie ein schwarzer Spacer auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite und 2 Spacer (1xschwarz und 1xweiß) auf der Antriebsseite verbaut sein. Der rote ist eigentlich eine Dichtung.

@EVHD
Bist Du sicher, dass Du nichts vergessen hast? Auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite wird laut Manual auch ein Spacer oder eine Dichtung verbaut.
Oder Du hast eine Kurbel für ein FAT-Bikes, da ist der Kurbelarm länger?? Falls nicht, musst Du dann wohl mal ein GXP-Lager probieren.

Gruß 78


----------



## tane (10. Juni 2015)

...& diese spacer verwurschteln sich noch gerne & verhindern dann, dass der rechte kurbelarm ganz auf die achse geht. (wenn ich mir eine shimano xt kurbel anschau - dann is das rf system sinnlos umständlich)


----------



## BockAufBiken (10. Juni 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Das RF-Innenlager ist eigentlich auch mit BSA und GXP kompatibel (heißt nur anders, ist aber im Grunde alles die gleiche Soße).


Ist leider nicht ganz richtig. BSA bezeichnet die Montageart des Innenlagers so wie z.B. Pressfit. GXP ist die Bezeichnung für die Lagerung der Kurbel. Bei Shimano heisst das Hollowtech 2. Das sind aber 2 verschiedene Systeme die sich in der Konstruktion unterscheiden. Wenn die RF-Kurbel bzw. die Innenlager mit Shimano kompatibel sind, können die zwangsläufig nicht mit GXP kompatibel sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (10. Juni 2015)

Melde mich sobald ich das GXP Lager habe.


----------



## siebenacht (10. Juni 2015)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Ist leider nicht ganz richtig. BSA bezeichnet die Montageart des Innenlagers so wie z.B. Pressfit. GXP ist die Bezeichnung für die Lagerung der Kurbel. Bei Shimano heisst das Hollowtech 2. Das sind aber 2 verschiedene Systeme die sich in der Konstruktion unterscheiden. Wenn die RF-Kurbel bzw. die Innenlager mit Shimano kompatibel sind, können die zwangsläufig nicht mit GXP kompatibel sein.


Jetzt bin ick wirklich verwirrt. Es gibt doch Truvativ GXP BSA Lager die Shimano-HTII-kompatibel sind. Andersrum geht es nicht? Sieht auf dem Bildern alles gleich aus. Wäre natürlich ein genialer Schachzug von SRAM.


----------



## BockAufBiken (10. Juni 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ick wirklich verwirrt. Es gibt doch Truvativ GXP BSA Lager die Shimano-HTII-kompatibel sind. Andersrum geht es nicht? Sieht auf dem Bildern alles gleich aus. Wäre natürlich ein genialer Schachzug von SRAM.


Wäre mir neu. Hab mich aber auch noch nicht soooo intensiv mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Kannst mich gerne aufklären. Die Kurbeln haben doch auch verschiedene Durchmesser. Ich kenne Reduzierhülsen für die unterschiedlichen Maße, aber sonst...
Aber das jeder Hersteller sein eingenen Standart hat ist doch normal. Wie sollen die denn sonst ihr Zeug los werden.


----------



## siebenacht (10. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mich mit SRAM-Kurbeln auch noch nicht so befasst, fahre eigentlich sonst nur Shimano. Erst seit dem Swoop musste ich mich mit RF-Lagern und -Kurbeln beschäftigen. Ick finde aber diese Anpassung an die Kettenlinie bei RF-Kurbeln sehr genial. Auch die Befestigung mit dem eingebauten Abzieher sehr genial, einfach nur die richtigen Spacer auf die Kurbelachse stecken und eine Schraube festziehen, fertig. Dagegen finde ich das Shimano-System sinnlos umständlich und man hat keine Möglichkeit die Kettenlinie für 2 Kettenblätter anzupassen.
Gruß 78


----------



## EVHD (12. Juni 2015)

So, GXP Lager montiert, alles passt


----------



## siebenacht (13. Juni 2015)

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloRoth (15. Juni 2015)

Hi,

wollte mir die ZweiG Kettenführung von g-Junkies http://www.g-junkies.de/zweig-iscg_2.html an mein Radoon Swoop 175 8.0 montieren. 

Hat jemand von euch folgende Daten:

ISCG 05 oder 03? Glaube 03 sollte es sein.

68,73 oder 83mm Lagerbreite? Glaube 73mm.

Kettenlinie: 48, 50, 55 oder 57mm? Hier hab ich keine Ahnung.

Stegbreite des Rockrings 18 oder 23mm? Da muss ich passen...

Könnt ihr mir hier helfen, oder hat jemand schon selber diese KeFü montiert.

http://www.g-junkies.de/zweig-iscg_2.html


----------



## EVHD (15. Juni 2015)

ISCG03 brauchst du, hätte eine gebrauchte e13 Kettenführung vom Swoop falls du Interesse hättest.


----------



## marc53844 (15. Juni 2015)

Welche Kettenführung ist am Swoop 190 zu empfehlen? Der Hersteller kann mir nicht mal einen Zeitraum nennen wann die unteren Führungen wieder vorhanden sind ... 

Ich habe die E Thirteen LG1 drauf und will endlich Ersatzteile ... alle Shops die ich bisher gefunden habe haben keine auf Lager. Schon seit Wochen.

Ich brauche ansich nur dieses Teil: 
*SLDR.LG1+LWR.B*

Aber wenn ich das nicht kriege dann RÜste ich komplett um. Welche günstige Kettenführung ist zu empfehlen? Und bei der man auch wirklich Ersatzteile bekommt?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Slide9 (16. Juni 2015)

Hallo, probiere doch mal bei "http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/"

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## siebenacht (16. Juni 2015)

@FloRoth
Lagerbreite: 73
Kettenlinie: müsste 51 sein

Ich persönlich finde Kettenführungen unterhalb bzw. auf der Höhe des Bashguards ziemlich sinnlos. Denn wenn mal der Bashguard aufsetzt, bekommt in der Regel auch die Kettenführung etwas ab, mit der Folge, dass die Kettenführungsrolle oder sogar die Kettenführung selber abbricht. 
Ich habe daher die verbaute Kettenführung am Swoop 175 sofort abgebaut und dann zunächst eine Bionicon-Kettenführung verbaut. Korrekt angebracht funktioniert die bestens und ist zudem noch sehr leicht. Dann habe ich es dank der neuen schlagdämpfenden Schaltwerke Shadow plus mal ohne Kettenführung probiert. Wenn man ein kurzes XT-Schaltwerk Shadow plus (GS) fährt und die Dämpfung des Schaltwerkes etwas straffer stellt, braucht man keine Kettenführung mehr. Die Kette fällt selten mal vom großen Kettenblatt aufs kleine.

Gruß 78


----------



## marc53844 (17. Juni 2015)

Slide9 schrieb:


> Hallo, probiere doch mal bei "http://bythehive.com/e-thirteen/"
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten



Naja, wenigstens in blau verfügbar.  In schwarz ebenfalls nicht vorhanden.  Wie überall.  

Danke


----------



## Gyver (17. Juni 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> So, GXP Lager montiert, alles passt



Hey

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viel Gewicht du jetzt am Bike gut gemacht hast. 
Gruß
Henrik


----------



## EVHD (18. Juni 2015)

Das Rad wiegt nun mit Pedale 13,9 KG. Habe montiert:
Sram X1 1400 32 Kettenblatt
X01 Trigger
X01 Schaltwerk
XX1 Kassette.
Habe noch die Kettenführung dann  ersetzt. Gestern im Deister mal ausgiebig getestet. Kann's nur empfehlen!


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2015)

naja viel Geld fuer weinig bis keine Gewichtsersparniss 0_o


----------



## Gyver (18. Juni 2015)

Weißt du auch, was das Bike vorher gewogen hat?

Apropos Deister: In den letzten vier Wochen wurde am Ü30 drei mal gebuddelt und der Trail wieder in Schuss gebracht. Der Verein kann jedes Mitglied gut gebrauchen und jede Hand die mal für ne Std. an den beiden Trails mitbuddelt. Termine werden hier im Forum (Rubrik Norddeutschland) bekannt gegeben. Also falls du noch kein Mitglied bist 

Gruß
Henrik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (18. Juni 2015)

Das Swoop wog davor 14,9 KG inkl Pedale. Ich finde 1 KG schon ne ganze Menge. Und preislich kann es überschaubar bleiben wenn man nicht alles neu kauft sonder auch paar Sachen aus dem IBC Bikemarkt zurück greift. Ich konnte noch meine alte X0 Gruppe verkaufen was auch etwas Geld gab...
Ein Canyon Strive AL Race wiegt 13,7 KG ohne Pedale als kleines Beispiel.

@Gyver
Wollte heute die Mitgliedschaft abschicken! Gestern bin ich nur den Ü30 gefahren, macht echt Laune . Freitag geht's zum Rakete


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2015)

na es ist doch dieses 2014er Swoop 6.0 oder ?!
da ich ein 8.0 SE gekauft hatte und somit die Gewichtsangaben selber nachvollziehen konnt, weclhe mit den RadonAangaben gut passten,
bin ich ebend von Deinen 14,5 kg ausgegangen.
da waerst Du mit tubeless Umruestung auch fast schon Richtung 14kg gekommen


----------



## EVHD (18. Juni 2015)

Das ist wenn ein 7.0 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht welche Rahmengröße 14,5 kg wiegt, fahre L davor warens trotz tubeless 14,9 KG inkl Pedale (Subpin 3 Pedale wiegen 400 Gramm das Paar).


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2015)

oops ja 7.0

also mein 8.0 SE hat in M mit Spank Pedale genau dann 14,4 gewogen 
hatte dann meine 2009er Crossmax SX tubless verbaut und im Gegensatz zu Dir bei der Schaltung aufgeruestet 
fahre jetzt mit Hammerschmidt und bin bei 15 kg


----------



## EVHD (18. Juni 2015)

Dann haben die wohl die Größe M als gewichtsangabe genommen. Habe auch überlegt ob ich ne Hammerschidt nehmen, nur wäre mir das zu schwer gewesen. Und ich finde 13,9 (ohne Pedale 13,5 KG) für ein freerider schon sehr leicht. Der Laufradsatz ist auch nicht der leichteste


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2015)

deshalb sofort die Crossmax umgebaut 
und DT Swiss Felgen sind einfach nicht die Stabilsten die kiregen ja schon Dellen beim anschauen 
hatte mal die FR 6.1 D was die an meinem alten Ghost ERT beim normalen fahren ohne Bikepark ect. abbekommen hatten,
da haben/haetten meine Crossmax nicht einen Kratzer gezeigt.


----------



## EVHD (18. Juni 2015)

Ok, ich habe die E2000 günstig im Bikepark bekommen und bin super zufrieden. Die E1900 benutze ich für'n BikePark.


----------



## Gyver (18. Juni 2015)

OK danke. Der E2000 ist wirklich nicht der leichteste. Aber ich finde er ist recht robust. Mein Traum Lrs wäre der e Thirteen trs. Vielleicht wird das dieses Jahr noch was.


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2015)

mein E2000 steht jezt rum, verpackt in Mavic Taschen....vieleicht reift er ja wie ein guter Wein und wird stabiler in den Taschen 

*E 1900* 26" Satz ( VR 20mm+HR X-12 ) : 1915 g

*E 2000* 26" Satz ( VR 20mm+HR X-12 ) 2060 g

1915g gegen 2060g....also da kann man nun echt nicht von deutlichem Mehrgewicht sprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (18. Juni 2015)

Was wiegt der Sx?


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2015)

1755 g und die Felgen sind um Welten stabiler als DT swiss


----------



## Gyver (18. Juni 2015)

den 1501 Spline finde ich auch geil, aber den gibbet ja nicht mit 20mm vorne


----------



## EVHD (18. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre meine Laufräder so lange bis ein Satz aufgibt, dann kommt was leichteres dran


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. Juni 2015)

haette ich auch gemacht, aber an meinem alten Ghost ERT waren sie dann zu schade,
wenn dies nur noch rumsteht beim meinen Eltern und ich es 2-3 Mal im Jahr fahre weil ich zu Besuch bin.
tubless fuhr ich die eh schon am ERT und in dem sind jetzt mein alter blingbling Industry Nine LRS 
der ist zwar chick, aber zu schwer die Naben und sehr schmuztanfaellig gewesen obendrein das Innenleben


----------



## MrHo (23. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir eine neue Gabel bestellt und würde gerne in einem Zug mit dem Wechsel gleich auch den FSA Orbit z-t Steuersatz gegen einen flacheren tauschen. Leider gibt es so viele verschiedene Standards, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin welchen ich genau brauche. Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht einen empfehlen der etwas flacher baut und welche genaue Art ich brauche? 

P.S.: Betrifft das Radon Swoop 6.0 2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (23. Juni 2015)

MrHo schrieb:


> flacheren


was meinst damit? flacherer lw?


----------



## MrHo (23. Juni 2015)

naja da ist so ein konischer Aufsatz oberhalb des oberen Lagers, der ja quasi als Schutz vor Schmutz etc. dient. Der baut meiner Meinung nach recht hoch. Auf diesem Beispielbild das Teil wo "FSA" obensteht.


----------



## siebenacht (23. Juni 2015)

Das Thema hatten wir schon mehrfach im Radon-Forum. Man kann einfach diesen konischen Deckel tauschen.
Kiek mal u.a. hier.
Gruß 78


----------



## MrHo (23. Juni 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Das Thema hatten wir schon mehrfach im Radon-Forum. Man kann einfach diesen konischen Deckel tauschen.
> Kiek mal u.a. hier.
> Gruß 78



Super, danke!


----------



## EVHD (25. Juni 2015)

Moin,
Da ich Spiel am Hinterbau feststellte, habe ich mal alles demontiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ein Lagersitz relativ zerkratzt ist. Sollte man den austauschen oder kann ich den bedenkenlos weiter benutzen?
Welche Lager kann ich bedenkenlos kaufen?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Juni 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Moin,
> Da ich Spiel am Hinterbau feststellte, habe ich mal alles demontiert. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ein Lagersitz relativ zerkratzt ist. Sollte man den austauschen oder kann ich den bedenkenlos weiter benutzen?
> Welche Lager kann ich bedenkenlos kaufen?


Schrauben, Scheiben, Lager und Spacer gibts im Online Shop.  Um zu sagen ob es problemlos weiter zu fahren ist, reicht eine Beschreibung leider nicht aus. Im Zweifel eine Fachwerkstatt aufsuchen.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## MrHo (26. Juni 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Schrauben, Scheiben, Lager und Spacer gibts im Online Shop.  Um zu sagen ob es problemlos weiter zu fahren ist, reicht eine Beschreibung leider nicht aus. Im Zweifel eine Fachwerkstatt aufsuchen.
> 
> Gruß, Karsten




Ich brauche die Beilagscheiben für den Lagersitz am oberen Ende der Sitzstrebe. Ich habe es schon mehrmals versucht, aber ich finde diese nicht auf eurer Homepage. Wonach muss man suchen? bei den Lager/Schraubensätzen finde ich für das Swoop nur Horstlink und Hauptlager 2


----------



## EVHD (1. Juli 2015)

@BODOPROBST 
Gibt es neue Infos wann die Hybrid Lager für das Swoop lieferbar wären?


----------



## tane (1. Juli 2015)

...jo, die wärn was! bei mir knackts auch schon verdächtig...


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Juli 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST
> Gibt es neue Infos wann die Hybrid Lager für das Swoop lieferbar wären?


Hab beim Hersteller nachgehackt, sollen etwa 15.8 Geliefert werden. Gehen aber bei uns noch 8-10 Tage dazu  bis Verpackt und im Netz . Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Juli 2015)

dann sind die also ueber Bike-Discount bestellbar im Netz !?


----------



## HLCity (12. Juli 2015)

Hab mein Swoop 175 8.0 2014 sehr lieb gewonnen und macht auch einiges mit bei mir (Lange Touren, Bikepark ... ) ich habe jetzt meinen hinteren Dämpfer mal demontiert und die Lager dabei auch gleich. So wie die ausschauen kann ich nur jedem empfehlen dies regelmäßig mal zu kontrollieren.
Ps: Bin schon gespannt auch die neuen Modelle


----------



## wurstikal (13. Juli 2015)

Ich habs dann auch mal geschafft meinen LRS beim 3m Drop komplett zu zerstören. Hatte den E2000 drin. Suche irgendwas neues, bin nicht ganz sicher auf was ich beim Hinterrad achten muss. 12x142, sind das die richtigen Maße beim Swoop 175 ?
Hab mich noch nie so wirklich mit Laufrädern beschäftigt ehrlich gesagt, hab immer alte von Kumpels bekommen...
kann jemand was empfehlen? Rad wird ziemlich extrem bewegt, vielleicht etwas zu krass, leider kein Downhiller zur Hand ist momentan


----------



## Thiel (13. Juli 2015)

12x142 ist korrekt
vorne müssten es 20mm sein

http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/B...-mit-weissen-Novatec-Naben-12/135mm-142X12-26

der hält etwas mehr aus


----------



## picklock (22. Juli 2015)

Moin, weiß jemand zufällig was für Speichen im Laufradsatz von Sun: Demon Nabe und Inferno 31 Felge in 26'', beim Swoop 2014 6.0 im verbaut sind.


----------



## godlike86 (26. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute,

Wie schaut es denn bei euch mit der Lackqualität aus, es brauch bei mir nicht viel für nen lackabplatzer, da bin ich schon andere qualität gewohnt. Doch am schlimmsten schaut das Oberrohr aus. Ist das bei mir ein einzelfall oder wie ist es bei euren Swoops??


----------



## Themeankitty (26. Juli 2015)

Also bei meinem Swoop 7.0 aus dem Jahre 2014 (das grün/schwarze) würde es glaub ich ähnlich aussehen, habe aber rechtzeitig Lackschutzfolie am ganzen Rahmen drübergeklebt.
Lackierte Rahmen haben halt nicht die beste Eigenschaft zwecks Haltbarkeit.
Bei Eloxal, am besten in schwarz, ist die Haltbarkeit sehr gut, das es sehr kratzfest ist etc...


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. Juli 2015)

boah wie bekommst Du denn die ganze Farbe derart abgescheuert an Deinem Oberrohr 
und was hast Du mit Deinem Sattel schon angestellt...der ist ja auch voellig durch, 
von der Einstellung mal ganz abgesehen und die gruenen Schaltzuege 

ich habe auch alles sofort mit Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt


----------



## godlike86 (26. Juli 2015)

Ja der sattel sah vor 5000km auch besser aus, das ist eben so und lieber steht er hinten etwas höher bevor mir die spitze in den Sack drückt. Jedenfalls find ich des so bequemer. Aber zurück zum Lack, keine ahnung wie das kommt, klar scheuert mal der knieschoner dran aber das ist doch unverhältnismäßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (26. Juli 2015)

das wuerde ich aber nicht auf den Lack schieben, denn bei meinem alten Ghost oder meinem Izimu ist auch ohne Lackschutzfolie nichts deartig krass weggescheuert selbst nach Jahren und auch einen Sattel hatte ich noch nicht deartig zerfleddert 
....vieleicht liegts ja doch an Deiner Sitzposition


----------



## tane (26. Juli 2015)

führst nicht zufällig deine protektoren am oberrohr bergauf???


----------



## godlike86 (26. Juli 2015)

Sagen wir mal so, bei meinen anderen bikes ist nichts am oberrohr zu sehen......


----------



## tane (26. Juli 2015)

damit hab ich aufgehört, als die eloxierung (damasl canyon nerve am 2009) begann "dünn" auszusehen & die ersten alugrautöne durchzuschimmern...
dass farbe das lange aushält ist nicht zu erwarten...


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. Juli 2015)

also ich hatte ebend auf einer kleinen Runde drauf geachtet und kann mir nun noch weniger vorstellen, 
wie Du diesen Farbabrieb hinbekommen hast 
also bei mir sind beim pedalieren gut 10cm Platz zwischen Oberrohr und Knieinnenseiten,
also wenn Du nicht grad Oberschenkel mit 40mm Durchmesser hast,
kann ich mir auch nur etwas wie @tane sagte als Ursache vorstellen.


----------



## HLCity (4. August 2015)

Hi Leute

Kann mir jemand sagen wie herum die Distanzscheiben am Horstlink gehören ? 
Die sind auf einer Seite ja nicht Glatt sondern haben so einen Ring,
soll dieser nun zum Lager oder zum Rahmen zeigen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (9. August 2015)

Hallo Leute

Mein Steuersatz knarzt ein wenig beim lenken. Ich denke, dass ich das Ganze mal reinigen muss. Jetzt meine Frage.
Lager usw. ausbauen und gut reinigen und danach wieder fetten. Welches Fett sollte man da nutzen? Einfach ein Kugellagerfett? Und muss die Lagerschale unten am Steuerrohr auch gefettet werden oder reicht es, wenn ich dort alles schön säubere?
Danke für die Hilfe.
Gruß
Henrik


----------



## ride2befree (9. August 2015)

Welche Lackschutzfolie könnt ihr empfehlen in Schwarz für mein Radon Swoop 175 6.0?


----------



## Themeankitty (9. August 2015)

Gyver schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Mein Steuersatz knarzt ein wenig beim lenken. Ich denke, dass ich das Ganze mal reinigen muss. Jetzt meine Frage.
> Lager usw. ausbauen und gut reinigen und danach wieder fetten. Welches Fett sollte man da nutzen? Einfach ein Kugellagerfett? Und muss die Lagerschale unten am Steuerrohr auch gefettet werden oder reicht es, wenn ich dort alles schön säubere?
> ...




Also ich hab seit letzer Woche dieses: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Dynamic/Galli-Kugellagerfett-p12413/
Hab diese Woche den kompletten Steuersatz mit dem Zeug beschmiert


----------



## Themeankitty (9. August 2015)

ride2befree schrieb:


> Welche Lackschutzfolie könnt ihr empfehlen in Schwarz für mein Radon Swoop 175 6.0?





ride2befree schrieb:


> Welche Lackschutzfolie könnt ihr empfehlen in Schwarz für mein Radon Swoop 175 6.0?



Ich hab diesen hier: http://www.lackprotect.de/302.html  (den Freeride Bogen)
Muss man halt event. zuschneiden....


----------



## Gyver (9. August 2015)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Also ich hab seit letzer Woche dieses: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Dynamic/Galli-Kugellagerfett-p12413/
> Hab diese Woche den kompletten Steuersatz mit dem Zeug beschmiert



Vielen Dank.
Gehört an die Lagerschale untem am Steuerrohr auch Fett?


----------



## bullswildrush (9. August 2015)

Ab wann ist der versprochene Lagersatz mit mehr Fett verfügbar?


----------



## Themeankitty (10. August 2015)

Gyver schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Gehört an die Lagerschale untem am Steuerrohr auch Fett?



Also ich hab auch dort das Fett aufgetragen, eig. überall hin


----------



## siebenacht (10. August 2015)

Also ick habe auf alle Kontaktflächen der Industrielager des Steuersatzes zum Rahmen, Lagerschale, Konusring, Gabel reichlich Fett aufgetragen. In den ersten 100 bis 200 km drückt sich das überschüssige Fett raus, dann einfach abwischen. Ick habe MOTOREX Bike Grease 2000 verwendet.
Gruß 78


----------



## siebenacht (13. August 2015)

HLCity schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wie herum die Distanzscheiben am Horstlink gehören ?
> Die sind auf einer Seite ja nicht Glatt sondern haben so einen Ring,
> soll dieser nun zum Lager oder zum Rahmen zeigen ?


@HLCity 
Da ich gestern die Lager am Horstlink getauscht habe, kann ich Dir jetzt eine Antwort geben, aber im Grunde ist es auch logisch, wie rum die Scheiben verbaut werden. Der tiefere Ring passt genau auf die Lager, so dass Scheiben auch genauso verbaut sind, also die glatte Seite zum Rahmen und die andere Seite mit dem Ring zum Lager. Der Einbau ist etwas fummelig, da zum einen die beiden Scheiben zwischen Lager und Rahmen müssen und dies auf der jeweils anderen Seite auch noch und dann noch die Schraube durch. Da hätte man gerne vier Hände. 
Ich hoffe, dass hilft Dir noch.
Gruß 78


----------



## baude (13. August 2015)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass bei meinem Swoop 8.0 von 2014 die Bremsbeläge nicht optimal auf der Scheibe liegen (Vorderbremse, hinten passt es). Bremse ist eine Formula T1 mit passender 203er Formula Scheibe ( Gabel Fox 36 ). Eigentlich sollte ja alles passen, aber es ist fast so, als wären die Scheiben einen bischen zu klein. Es bleibt auf den Belägen immer ein Rand am oberen Ende.

Hatte jemand schonmal das gleiche Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trackspeed80 (14. August 2015)

baude schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt, dass bei meinem Swoop 8.0 von 2014 die Bremsbeläge nicht optimal auf der Scheibe liegen (Vorderbremse, hinten passt es). Bremse ist eine Formula T1 mit passender 203er Formula Scheibe ( Gabel Fox 36 ). Eigentlich sollte ja alles passen, aber es ist fast so, als wären die Scheiben einen bischen zu klein. Es bleibt auf den Belägen immer ein Rand am oberen Ende.
> 
> Hatte jemand schonmal das gleiche Problem?



Guten Morgen Baude

ich fahre ein 9.0er Modell 2014 mit ner Sram Bremse. Da liegt der Belag schön mittig an.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## baude (14. August 2015)

Ich hab mal 2 Bilder gemacht. Die Aufnahme an der Fox ist ja für 203er Scheiben ( PM 8 ) also sollte hier ja eigentlich alles passen. Dennoch sieht es bei mir so aus :

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0J3PcQCJioJcVZlVE5weExXZHc/view

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0J3PcQCJioJUnlLcG5LQllQUWM/view


----------



## MrHo (20. August 2015)

Hast du vielleicht eine 200er Scheibe und keine 203er? Nur so ein Gedanke

Ansonsten kann man sich auch mit den Beilagscheiben behelfen. Theoretisch wären da weniger hochbauende Beilagscheiben eine Lösung, oder sind die Beilagscheiben irgendwie falsch verbaut (sofern das möglich ist, müsste ich am Abend selbst checken)


----------



## baude (20. August 2015)

Genau das war auch mein Gedanke -> entweder zu kleine Scheibe, oder Beilagscheibe zu viel, aber es ist eine Originale 203er Formula Scheibe und es ist keine einzige Beilagscheibe verbaut.. Ich finde den Fehler nicht. Habe auch schon gedacht, dass es eventuell an den Belägen liegt, hatte Swissstop montiert, aber bei den originalen Formula zeichnet sich das gleiche Bild ab.


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. August 2015)

Könnte auch an zu dicken Lack am Rahmen liegen.


----------



## baude (20. August 2015)

Ja das wäre genau der Millimeter der fehlt. Ich denke dann muss ich wohl vorsichtig an der Fox den Lack an der Stelle entfernen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. August 2015)

Hatte das gleiche mal an einem Rahmen. Durch die Montage vom Bremssattel war der Lack eh schon "angerissen". Ich hab dann ein etwas dran rumgeknibbelt und der ging ab.


----------



## siebenacht (24. August 2015)

Es gab hier beim Swoop mal Probleme mit der Befestigung der Shimano-Umwerfer am Rahmen. Der Umwerfer ist in den Langlöchern verrutscht. Wie wurde das Problem gelöst? Und welche Schrauben sind bei diesen Umwerfern verbaut?

Hintergrund ist, ich möchte einen Shimano SLX FD-M677-E Side-Swing Umwerfer 2x10 verbauen, weil der verbaute Sram-Dreifach-Umwerfer (für 44-33-22) nicht so 100% gut mit der Bashguard-Zweifachkurbel (Bashguard-36-22) harmoniert und mich die bisherige Zuganlenkung von unten nervt. Bei den neuen Shimano-Side-Swing-Umwerfern befindet sich die Zugaufnahme vorne. Ob der Umwerfer passt, muss ich aber erst probieren, da die neuen 2fach-Umwerfer auf eine 48,8er Kettenlinie ausgelegt sind (bei echten Nur-2fach-Kurbeln).

Gruß 78


----------



## Stoertebiker (24. August 2015)

Ich hab bei mir einfach nen 2-fach X0 Umwerfer montiert. Brauchst dementsprechend halt auch nen passenden 2-fach Shifter.
Musst auch drauf achten das du den Umwerfer für ein 38er Kettenblatt nimmst, da der für 36er mit dem Bashguard kollidiert. 
Außerdem ist die direkte Montage an der ISCG Aufnahme auch vollkommen problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (27. August 2015)

Nur mal so interessehalber, hat schon mal jmd von euch seinen Monarch Plus die Luftkammer verkleinert ? 
Ist das beim Swoop sinnvoll, vll hat ja jmd erfahrung damit


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. September 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Es gab hier beim Swoop mal Probleme mit der Befestigung der Shimano-Umwerfer am Rahmen. Der Umwerfer ist in den Langlöchern verrutscht. Wie wurde das Problem gelöst? Und welche Schrauben sind bei diesen Umwerfern verbaut?
> 
> Hintergrund ist, ich möchte einen Shimano SLX FD-M677-E Side-Swing Umwerfer 2x10 verbauen, weil der verbaute Sram-Dreifach-Umwerfer (für 44-33-22) nicht so 100% gut mit der Bashguard-Zweifachkurbel (Bashguard-36-22) harmoniert und mich die bisherige Zuganlenkung von unten nervt. Bei den neuen Shimano-Side-Swing-Umwerfern befindet sich die Zugaufnahme vorne. Ob der Umwerfer passt, muss ich aber erst probieren, da die neuen 2fach-Umwerfer auf eine 48,8er Kettenlinie ausgelegt sind (bei echten Nur-2fach-Kurbeln).
> 
> Gruß 78


Müsste gehen der Umwerfer ist der beste den ich je Gefahren bin.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## siebenacht (3. September 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.
Kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass der Umwerfer einer der besten ist, vorallem die Zugaufnahme vorne finde ich genial. Wenn man den in der Hand hat, ist man überrascht, wie klein und leicht ein Umwerfer sein kann.
Habe jetzt noch den XT FD-M8020-E Side-Swing Umwerfer. Der ist quasi dem SLX fast baugleich, obwohl er laut Beschreibung für eine geringere Kapazität ausgelegt ist. Müsste aber wegen der Baugleichheit auch gehen. 

Ich hatte aber eben bisher immer gelesen, dass die Shimano E-Type-Umwerfer wegen den Langlöchern verrutschen sollen. Ich denke mal, da waren nur die falschen Schrauben verbaut???
Gruß 78


----------



## upanddownhiller (12. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen! Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Kurbel und oder Tretlager an meinem Swoop 8.0 von 2014.
Die Kurbel (Race Face Atlas) hat seitliches Spiel, das war die ganze Zeit schon leicht vorhanden, konnte ich durch starkes anziehen der Kurbel etwas unterbinden. Nachdem ich die Kurbel nun demontiert hatte, ist das Spiel nicht mehr wegzubekommen, Ca 1mm nach links und rechts, nach oben/unten Null Spiel.
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Brauch ich einen zusätzlichen Spacer oder liegt das an Kurbel oder Innenlager?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## upanddownhiller (12. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen! Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Kurbel und oder Tretlager an meinem Swoop 8.0 von 2014.
Die Kurbel (Race Face Atlas) hat seitliches Spiel, das war die ganze Zeit schon leicht vorhanden, konnte ich durch starkes anziehen der Kurbel etwas unterbinden. Nachdem ich die Kurbel nun demontiert hatte, ist das Spiel nicht mehr wegzubekommen, Ca 1mm nach links und rechts, nach oben/unten Null Spiel.
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Brauch ich einen zusätzlichen Spacer oder liegt das an Kurbel oder Innenlager?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## the K. (12. September 2015)

Ganz vorsichtige Ferndiagnose: Tretlager futsch. 
Will nich allgemein behaupten RaceFace-Lager halten nich lange, aber meines hielt nicht lang. Ein Jahr. Gut, anderes HT-II-Lager rein und fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (13. September 2015)

upanddownhiller schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen! Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Kurbel und oder Tretlager an meinem Swoop 8.0 von 2014.
> Die Kurbel (Race Face Atlas) hat seitliches Spiel, das war die ganze Zeit schon leicht vorhanden, konnte ich durch starkes anziehen der Kurbel etwas unterbinden. Nachdem ich die Kurbel nun demontiert hatte, ist das Spiel nicht mehr wegzubekommen, Ca 1mm nach links und rechts, nach oben/unten Null Spiel.
> Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Brauch ich einen zusätzlichen Spacer oder liegt das an Kurbel oder Innenlager?
> Danke schon mal!


Das Seidenspiel am linken Kurbelarm einzustellen hast du schon probiert.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## upanddownhiller (13. September 2015)

Hallo Bodo! Danke für die Antwort.
Wie stelle ich das Seitenspiel am linken Kurbelarm ein? Mit Spacern? Ich habe genau die Spacer drauf, die neu montiert waren.

Viele Grüße, Thomas

@ the K.: ebenfalls danke für die Antwort


----------



## kilsen (12. Oktober 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die von mir Angesprochenen Hybrid Lagersätze haben einen Liefertermin vom 15.8 Leiter nicht vorher.  Gruß Bodo



Wo find ich den Lagersatz? Bitte n Link dazu!
Gruß


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Oktober 2015)

kilsen schrieb:


> Wo find ich den Lagersatz? Bitte n Link dazu!
> Gruß


Sollte in den nächsten Tagen kommen. Lager sind bei uns aber noch nicht Umgepackt.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Oktober 2015)

kilsen schrieb:


> Wo find ich den Lagersatz? Bitte n Link dazu!
> Gruß


Die Lager sind eingetroffen, werden in Kürze umverpackt und dann sowohl im Megastore Bonn wie auch online erhältlich sein. 

Wenn´s sehr eilt dann gibt´s noch die zweite Möglichkeit: Sollten die Beschriftungen der alten Lager noch lesbar sein, die Codes einfach mal  googlen. Eigentlich findet man immer einen ganzen Haufen online-Lagerhändler, die diese zum Kauf anbieten. Zumeist auch zu ganz günstigen Konditionen.

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Die Lager sind eingetroffen, werden in Kürze umverpackt und dann sowohl im Megastore Bonn wie auch online erhältlich sein.
> 
> Wenn´s sehr eilt dann gibt´s noch die zweite Möglichkeit: Sollten die Beschriftungen der alten Lager noch lesbar sein, die Codes einfach mal  googlen. Eigentlich findet man immer einen ganzen Haufen online-Lagerhändler, die diese zum Kauf anbieten. Zumeist auch zu ganz günstigen Konditionen.
> 
> Gruß, Karsten


Hi Karsten diese Lager sind extra für uns Angefertigt da geht nichts im Handel.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. Oktober 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hi Karsten diese Lager sind extra für uns Angefertigt da geht nichts im Handel.  Gruß Bodo


Post ist leider etwas missverständlich. Bodo wollte sagen, daß die Lager, die es in Kürze bei uns gibt, in der Qualität und dem Aufbau extra für uns gefertigt werden und genau so im freien Handel nicht erhältlich sein werden. Diese sind also die Optimallösung. Dennoch geben die Codes die genaue Dimension an. Es passen also auch Alternativlager aus dem freien Handel. Diese können aber ggf. nicht so haltbar sein. Bodo wird an dieser Stelle noch genauere Infos geben welche Vorteile genau unsere Lager haben.


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Oktober 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Post ist leider etwas missverständlich. Bodo wollte sagen, daß die Lager, die es in Kürze bei uns gibt, in der Qualität und dem Aufbau extra für uns gefertigt werden und genau so im freien Handel nicht erhältlich sein werden. Diese sind also die Optimallösung. Dennoch geben die Codes die genaue Dimension an. Es passen also auch Alternativlager aus dem freien Handel. Diese können aber ggf. nicht so haltbar sein. Bodo wird an dieser Stelle noch genauere Infos geben welche Vorteile genau unsere Lager haben.


Wie einige von euch schon Wissen habe ich in den bemühen die Lagerqualität zu erhöhen mit soge.
Hybridlager Getestet hatte und sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielt. Aber den Weg in die Serie noch nicht
möglich ist ( unsere Rahmen werden in China Mont. da unser Montage Betrieb keine Rahmen mehr
Montiert und Tests mit Lager von da nicht positiv Ausfielen) hatte unser PM und ich beschlossen diese in optimaler Qualität für einen günstigen Preis  zu Verfügung zu stellen. Diese Lager wurden
nur für uns so Angefertigt und sind im normalen Handel nicht so Lieferbar aber die Größe ist natürlich ISO Genormt. Diese Lager werden wir in den nächsten Tagen als reine Kugellagersätze
Anbieten zusätzlich zu den Schrauben und Lagersätze.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Oktober 2015)

wenn's dann soweit ist, waere der direkte Link zum Produkt super hier aufgehoben


----------



## siebenacht (14. Oktober 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Es gab hier beim Swoop mal Probleme mit der Befestigung der Shimano-Umwerfer am Rahmen. Der Umwerfer ist in den Langlöchern verrutscht. Wie wurde das Problem gelöst? Und welche Schrauben sind bei diesen Umwerfern verbaut?
> 
> Hintergrund ist, ich möchte einen Shimano SLX FD-M677-E Side-Swing Umwerfer 2x10 verbauen, weil der verbaute Sram-Dreifach-Umwerfer (für 44-33-22) nicht so 100% gut mit der Bashguard-Zweifachkurbel (Bashguard-36-22) harmoniert und mich die bisherige Zuganlenkung von unten nervt. Bei den neuen Shimano-Side-Swing-Umwerfern befindet sich die Zugaufnahme vorne. Ob der Umwerfer passt, muss ich aber erst probieren, da die neuen 2fach-Umwerfer auf eine 48,8er Kettenlinie ausgelegt sind (bei echten Nur-2fach-Kurbeln).
> 
> Gruß 78





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Müsste gehen der Umwerfer ist der beste den ich je Gefahren bin.  Gruß Bodo



So, hier mal eine Rückmeldung zu dem Umbau auf den neuen 2fach-Umwerfer XT FD-M8020-E Side-Swing:
Der Anbau ist etwas fummeliger als beim verbauten Sram-Dreifach-X0Umwerfer (für 44-33-22), da man mit den Langlöchern den Umwerfer in der Höhe ausrichten muss, damit dieser beim Schalten über den Bash passt. Im Grunde ist es aber die höchste Position. Trotz der eigentlich eingeschränkten Kapazität (bei höchster Position eigentlich für Kettenblätter 38-28) und der eigentlich anderen Kettenlinie 48,8 anstatt 50, passt es er bestens zur verbauten eigentlichen Dreifachkurbel mit Bash (Bash-36-22). Da der Umwerfer auf der Kettenstrebe sitzt, ist die Zugverlegung nicht ganz so einfach, da sich beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus der Umwerfer dem Zug entgegenkommt. Ich habe den Zuge nicht direkt von vorne verlegt, sondern von vorn unten, so dass der Zug weniger im Weg ist. Die Einstellung des Umwerfers war am Anfang etwas schwierig, da er ja auf eine 48,8 Kettenlinie ausgelegt ist. Wichtig ist dabei, auf jeden Fall am XT-Schalthebel *nicht *auf 2fach umzustellen, da dies anscheinend für echte 2fach-Kurbeln gedacht ist. Da aber eine eigentliche 3fach-Kurbel verwendet wird, bei der das dritte Kettenblatt durch einen Bash ersetzt wird, funktionierte die 2fach-Einstellung am Schalthebel nicht optimal. Einfach mit der oberen Begrenzungsschraube am Umwerfer den letzten Gang sperren und am Schalthebel mit den kleinsten und mittleren Gang schalten.

Ich kann Bodos Aussage nur bestätigen, ist der beste Umwerfer, den ich je hatte. Schaltet perfekt und leichtgängig, kein Vergleich zu dem Sram X0 3fach-Umwerfer vorher, den ich zum Hochschalten immer leicht überdrücken musste, damit die Kette auf 36er Kettenblatt wandert.

Einzig die etwas nach oben bauende Form des Umwerfers ist gewöhnungsbedürftig. Der Umwerfer sitzt nicht so eng am Sitzrohr wie der Sram-Umwerfer, steht also etwas zur Seite nach oben ab. Wer mit langen sehr weiten Freeridehosen fährt, könnte vielleicht am Umwerfer hängen bleiben. 

Bisher ist der Umwerfer nicht verrutscht, ich hoffe das bleibt dank etwas Schraubenkleber auch so.

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tane (17. Oktober 2015)

swoop 2014 in action:


----------



## duc-748S (17. Oktober 2015)

tane schrieb:


> swoop 2014 in action:


Dank GEMA nicht in Deutschland, zumindest nicht über Umwege.

_Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk_


----------



## Stoertebiker (19. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich hab ein Swoop 175 8.0 in Raw/schwarz in Größe M von 2014 und will mich davon wohl trennen.
Ich würde es als Rahmen, Rahmenset oder auch als Komplettrad verkaufen.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach per PM melden. Über den Rest wird man sich dann schon einig!


----------



## Wolfplayer (19. Oktober 2015)

Verkaufs-Angebote und deren (Be)Werbung gehoeren in den Bikemarkt


----------



## Ochiba63 (21. Oktober 2015)

Gibt es irgendwo Angaben über den Reach und Starke beim S bzw 16" Rahmen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Oktober 2015)

Ochiba63 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo Angaben über den Reach und Starke beim S bzw 16" Rahmen.


Hallo Ochiba63,

sitze leider für diese Woche noch krank im Bett, Du kannst mir aber Anfang kommender Wocher gerne eine Mail schicken an [email protected],

Ich schicke Dir dann gerne die Geometrien.


Gruß, Karsten


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Oktober 2015)

Die Reach und Stack werte vom Swoop175 Gr. 16" sind 400mm und 594mm. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Ochiba63 (22. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank


----------



## detenduro (22. Oktober 2015)

Servus
habe zwar ein paar Daten in einer Excel-Tabelle vom Service für mein 175 7.0 Größe L bekommen, jedoch kann von dort keine Angabe über den Reach gemacht werden. Ist der unbekannt?
Warum tauchen die Geometrie-Daten (und auch sonstige Daten, die man so braucht, um etwas nachzubestellen o.Ä.) eigentlich nicht im Archiv download auf?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Oktober 2015)

detenduro schrieb:


> Servus
> habe zwar ein paar Daten in einer Excel-Tabelle vom Service für mein 175 7.0 Größe L bekommen, jedoch kann von dort keine Angabe über den Reach gemacht werden. Ist der unbekannt?
> Warum tauchen die Geometrie-Daten (und auch sonstige Daten, die man so braucht, um etwas nachzubestellen o.Ä.) eigentlich nicht im Archiv download auf?
> 
> Danke


Verstehe ich nicht warum. Also hier  16"   18"	20"
										  Reach  398  418  435
										  Stack   563  573  583	 Gruß Bodo


----------



## detenduro (22. Oktober 2015)

diese Werte tauchen nicht in der mir zugesandten Tabelle auf. Aber nun sind sie ja da 
Danke


----------



## siebenacht (22. Oktober 2015)

Also irgendetwas haut bei den Werten nicht hin, die Werte beim 16'' widersprechen sich, wenn beide fürs Swoop 175 sind, oder?


BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Die Reach und Stack werte vom Swoop175 Gr. 16" sind 400mm und 594mm. Gruß Bodo





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht warum. Also hier  16"   18"	20"
> Reach  398  418  435
> Stack   563  573  583	 Gruß Bodo


Gruß 78


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Oktober 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Also irgendetwas haut bei den Werten nicht hin, die Werte beim 16'' widersprechen sich, wenn beide fürs Swoop 175 sind, oder?
> 
> 
> Gruß 78


Sorry man soll keine 3 Sachen auf einmal machen hier richtig: 400  417  434
																						   594  603  613  Danke Gruß Bodo


----------



## fresh-e (22. Oktober 2015)

- falscher Thread -


----------



## siebenacht (22. Oktober 2015)

Stimme Dir vollkommen zu, das 10er wäre auch mein Favorit, wenn da nicht die Farbe wäre. Schwarz elox wäre günstiger, leichter und vielleicht für einen großen Kundenkreis interessant, vielleicht geht da noch was????
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (31. Oktober 2015)

Hat hier jemand schonmal das Rahmengewicht des 2014er Swoops ermittelt?
Wär super wenn ich das irgendwie herausfinden könnte ohne meins komplett zerlegen zu müssen.
Meins is nen 8.0 in 18".
Schonmal vielen dank falls mir jemand eine Antwort hierauf geben kann.


----------



## Themeankitty (31. Oktober 2015)

Also laut Bodo ohne Lack und Dämpfer ca. 3 kg


----------



## Stoertebiker (1. November 2015)

Alles klar!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## CQB (12. November 2015)

Servus zam,

kann mir jemand verraten welcher Steuersatz beim 2014er Verbaut ist. Das es der Acros AZX ist ist mir klar, aber welcher genau? 

Greez


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. November 2015)

CQB schrieb:


> Servus zam,
> 
> kann mir jemand verraten welcher Steuersatz beim 2014er Verbaut ist. Das es der Acros AZX ist ist mir klar, aber welcher genau?
> 
> Greez



Hi,

beim Swoop ist ein Acros AZX mit ZS44 (oben) und IS52 (unten) verbaut.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## CQB (13. November 2015)

Top,

danke für die Info !


----------



## trackspeed80 (17. November 2015)

Servus Gemeinde

hat jemand für mich die Geometriedaten vom 2014er Swoop 175 in 20Zoll?

Das wäre klasse.

viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. November 2015)

trackspeed80 schrieb:


> Servus Gemeinde
> 
> hat jemand für mich die Geometriedaten vom 2014er Swoop 175 in 20Zoll?
> 
> ...



Hi,

hier die Geo-Daten vom Swoop 175 in 20":




 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## trackspeed80 (17. November 2015)

Wow klasse Danke Dir

P.s. ich liebe mein 9.0er


----------



## EVHD (26. November 2015)

Welche Länge der Reverb ist im Swoop verbaut? Fahre das 7.0 in L aus dem Jahr 2014.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. November 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Welche Länge der Reverb ist im Swoop verbaut? Fahre das 7.0 in L aus dem Jahr 2014.



Hi,

im Swoop 175 2014 (L) ist eine Reverb mit 150mm Hub verbaut.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## EVHD (27. November 2015)

Der Hub ist die Länge die die Reverb ausfährt, oder habe ich da ein Denkfehler?


----------



## siebenacht (27. November 2015)

Korrekt!
Beim Swoop 175 2013 in Größe M war ne 125er Reverb verbaut. Sieht auf Deinem Bild auch so aus.
Gruß 78


----------



## EVHD (27. November 2015)

Habe aber das 7.0 aus dem Jahr 2014 mit Rahmen Größe L.


----------



## siebenacht (27. November 2015)

Aber laut Deinem Foto nur eine 125er Reverb drin, oder?
Gruß 78


----------



## EVHD (27. November 2015)

Eben, das macht mich etwas sehr stutzig. @Radon-Bikes wie soll ich nun fortfahren?


----------



## trackspeed80 (28. November 2015)

Ich habe in meinem 2014er 9.0 eine 125mm Reverb Stütze. Im 20Zoll Rahmen

Gruß


----------



## EVHD (28. November 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> im Swoop 175 2014 (L) ist eine Reverb mit 150mm Hub verbaut.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


 
Bin nur mit dieser Aussage etwas verwirrt...


----------



## tane (28. November 2015)

2014 8se M: 125mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the K. (28. November 2015)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Korrekt!
> Beim Swoop 175 2013 in Größe M war ne 125er Reverb verbaut.
> Gruß 78



Jup, is bei mir genau so. M mit 125er Reverb. Hat mich anfangs auch gewundert/geärgert. Dann hab ich eine Kompromisshöhe gesucht und mich einfach dran gewöhnt.


----------



## stramm (30. November 2015)

Hatte in meinem L auch 125mm vom Werk aus, aber eine 150er nachgerüstet, gefällt mir besser.
Gruß, Michael.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. November 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Eben, das macht mich etwas sehr stutzig. @Radon-Bikes wie soll ich nun fortfahren?



Hi,

melde dich mal per PN und deinen Kontaktdaten bei uns.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## siebenacht (30. November 2015)

the K. schrieb:


> Jup, is bei mir genau so. M mit 125er Reverb. Hat mich anfangs auch gewundert/geärgert. Dann hab ich eine Kompromisshöhe gesucht und mich einfach dran gewöhnt.


Ich habe die gleich im quasi Neuzustand verkauft und meine alte KS 150mm verwendet. Den hydraulischen "Zug" der Reverb finde ich sowieso nicht so praktisch. Demnächst soll dann noch eine Vecnum 170mm rein, wenn ich mich überwinden kann soviel Geld für eine Sattelstütze auszugeben, aber der Sattel soll eben so weit runter wie möglich.
Gruß 78


----------



## bbob (30. November 2015)

@Radon-Bikes 
Wann ist der "Lager-/Schraubensatz Hauptlager 2" wieder lieferbar? Zuletzt war im Onlineshop noch von einer Verfügbarkeit ab 30.11 zu lesen.
Kann jetzt schon seit über drei Wochen nicht mehr fahren, weil ich eine neue Schraube brauche  . Woanders kann ich die nicht bekommen oder?


----------



## bullswildrush (30. November 2015)

Das selbe Problem hab ich auch, bei mir sind alu Schrauben möchte aber auf stahl wechseln, hab auch auf heute gehofft aber leider Fehlanzeige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. November 2015)

bbob schrieb:


> @Radon-Bikes
> Wann ist der "Lager-/Schraubensatz Hauptlager 2" wieder lieferbar? Zuletzt war im Onlineshop noch von einer Verfügbarkeit ab 30.11 zu lesen.
> Kann jetzt schon seit über drei Wochen nicht mehr fahren, weil ich eine neue Schraube brauche  . Woanders kann ich die nicht bekommen oder?



Hi,

welche Schraube benötigst Du denn genau? Evtl. können wir Dir eine schnell zusenden. Bitte Kontaktdaten + Info (ob Online-Kauf oder vor Ort im Megastore Bonn) per PN.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## bullswildrush (30. November 2015)

Er meint die 4 m10 hauptlagerschrauben


----------



## tane (1. Dezember 2015)

...ich verabschied mich dann mal von hier:





...es war zeit für einen flacheren lenkwinkel...


----------



## Swoopyourlife (12. Dezember 2015)

@Bodo: was ist eigentlich aus den Lagersets für das Swoop 190 geworden? kommen die noch, oder habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen? Bei meinem Swoop 190 knackt es mittlerweile ziemlich (vermutlich das Hauptlager). Bei bike-discount.de habe ich keine Ersatzteile gefunden...
Gruß Alex


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Dezember 2015)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> @Bodo: was ist eigentlich aus den Lagersets für das Swoop 190 geworden? kommen die noch, oder habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen? Bei meinem Swoop 190 knackt es mittlerweile ziemlich (vermutlich das Hauptlager). Bei bike-discount.de habe ich keine Ersatzteile gefunden...
> Gruß Alex


Sollten Lieferbar sein in 1-2 Wochen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Swoopyourlife (13. Dezember 2015)

@Bodo: Das wäre ja super! 
Ich denke ein Link dazu wäre dann echt klasse.
Finde ich echt super wie du dich hier einbringst. Danke dafür! 
Gruß von einem zufriedenen Swoop und Slide Fahrer!


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Dezember 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Hab beim Hersteller nachgehackt, sollen etwa 15.8 Geliefert werden. Gehen aber bei uns noch 8-10 Tage dazu  bis Verpackt und im Netz . Gruß Bodo





Wolfplayer schrieb:


> dann sind die also ueber Bike-Discount bestellbar im Netz !?





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Sollten Lieferbar sein in 1-2 Wochen.  Gruß Bodo





Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> @Bodo: Das wäre ja super!
> Ich denke ein Link dazu wäre dann echt klasse.
> Finde ich echt super wie du dich hier einbringst. Danke dafür!
> Gruß von einem zufriedenen Swoop und Slide Fahrer!



soviel dazu


----------



## BODOPROBST (13. Dezember 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem hab ich auch, bei mir sind alu Schrauben möchte aber auf stahl wechseln, hab auch auf heute gehofft aber leider Fehlanzeige


Die Alu Schrauben am Swoop halten richtig mit Schraubensicherung befestigt ewig .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ofi (4. Januar 2016)

Ich hab so langsam die Faxen dicke mit dem Umwerfer von meinem 175er Swoop, entweder er schaltet so gut wie gar nicht oder es schleift oder klackert, irgendwas macht er immer, aber nicht das was er soll.
Hier hatte mal jemand geschrieben, es würde mit einem 2fach-Umwerfer besser klappen. Würde dieser hier passen bzw hat jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## siebenacht (5. Januar 2016)

Was hast Du denn bisher dran, welcher Umwerfer, welcher Schalthebel und welche Kurbel mit welcher Kettenlinie?
Ich kann Dir nur den neuen Sideswing-Umwerfer von Shimano empfehlen. Schaltet perfekt. Kiek mal hier meine Beschreibung dazu ein paar Seiten vorher: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-78#post-13299654
Wenn Du Shimano-Schalthebel hast, auf keinen Fall den Schalthebel auf zweifach umstellen, wenn Du eine eigentliche Dreifachkurbel fährst, bei der das dritte Kettenblatt durch einen Bashguard ersetzt ist.
Viel Erfolg
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studyone (5. Januar 2016)

Kurze Frage:
Passt der Cane Creek Double Barrel Air in den Swoop 175-Rahmen (M)?

Vielen Dank schon mal für Antworten!


----------



## ofi (6. Januar 2016)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn bisher dran, welcher Umwerfer, welcher Schalthebel und welche Kurbel mit welcher Kettenlinie?
> Ich kann Dir nur den neuen Sideswing-Umwerfer von Shimano empfehlen. Schaltet perfekt. Kiek mal hier meine Beschreibung dazu ein paar Seiten vorher: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2014.656288/page-78#post-13299654
> Wenn Du Shimano-Schalthebel hast, auf keinen Fall den Schalthebel auf zweifach umstellen, wenn Du eine eigentliche Dreifachkurbel fährst, bei der das dritte Kettenblatt durch einen Bashguard ersetzt ist.
> Viel Erfolg
> Gruß 78


Ich habe ein komplett modifiziertes  2014er 6er Swoop. Bis auf den Antrieb hab ich alles verändert. Original ist noch die RF Chestet Kurbel und Shimano SLX Schaltgruppe/10fach. Ich bin eine ganze Zeit mit der dreifachstellung des Shifters gefahren aber das hält nie länger als ein paar Touren, dann zickt es vorne schnell wieder. Zwischenzeitlich hat eine kleine Schraube im Langloch des Umwerfers geholfen, allerdings hat die Kette im aüßersten Gang geschliffen, was mich auch tierisch genervt hat.
Kann ich den Umwerfer mit 10 fach Antrieb fahren? Dann würd ich den einfach mal ausprobieren


----------



## siebenacht (6. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre den auch mit 10fach-Antrieb. Ist der beste Umwerfer, den ich je hatte. Vorallem entfällt damit die dämliche Zuganlenkung von unten.
Bei der Dreifachstellung am Schalthebel muss man beachten, dass der kleinste Gang am Schalthebel auch der kleinste Gang an der Kurbel sein muss, also der zweite Gang am Schalthebel der größte (zweite) Gang bei der Zweifachkurbel, denn der größte Gang an der Kurbel ist ja durch den Bashguard ersetzt. Bei der Kurbel muss die korrekte Kettenlinie eingestellt sein.
Gruß 78


----------



## ofi (8. Januar 2016)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Da der Umwerfer auf der Kettenstrebe sitzt, ist die Zugverlegung nicht ganz so einfach, da sich beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus der Umwerfer dem Zug entgegenkommt. Ich habe den Zuge nicht direkt von vorne verlegt, sondern von vorn unten, so dass der Zug weniger im Weg ist.


Könntest du davon evtl mal ein Foto machen? Kann mir die Anlenkung grad nicht so richtig vorstellen.


----------



## ofi (12. Januar 2016)

Ich hab versucht den Einbau des FD-M8025 Sideswing Frontpull mithilfe der Montageanleitung zu verstehen aber komme da nicht weiter (hab ihn noch nicht bestellt). Wie funktioniert denn die Anlenkung? Beim 175er Swoop kann man aufgrund des Zuganschlages ja nur von unten kommen. Von unten kommt man aber nicht zur Klemmung des Zuges oder
Oder ist der Zuganschlag direkt am Umwerfer? Irgendjemand ne Idee? Vielleicht @BODOPROBST  ?


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Januar 2016)

ofi schrieb:


> Ich hab versucht den Einbau des FD-M8025 Sideswing Frontpull mithilfe der Montageanleitung zu verstehen aber komme da nicht weiter (hab ihn noch nicht bestellt). Wie funktioniert denn die Anlenkung? Beim 175er Swoop kann man aufgrund des Zuganschlages ja nur von unten kommen. Von unten kommt man aber nicht zur Klemmung des Zuges oder
> Oder ist der Zuganschlag direkt am Umwerfer? Irgendjemand ne Idee? Vielleicht @BODOPROBST  ?


Den Zug einfach auf den Unterrohr am Bremsschlauch festmachen und von vorn zum Umwerfer
führen.Zuganschlag ist am Umwerfer.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ofi (12. Januar 2016)

Besten Dank!  Dann bestell ich das Teil mal


----------



## siebenacht (12. Januar 2016)

Der Umwerfer hat einen eigenen Zuganschlag und die Anlenkung des Zuges ist von vorne. D.h. man braucht den Zug nicht erst unter dem Tretlager zu verlegen und man braucht keinen Zuganschlag am Rahmen. Das ist der große Vorteil des neuen Umwerfers.
Durch Deine Nachfragen wird mir aber klar, wo das Problem am Swoop 2014 ist. Der Rahmen hat wohl eine innenverlegte Zugführung und der Zug des Umwerfers kommt erst unten am Tretlager aus dem Rahmen. Wenn Du an dieser innenverlegten Zugführung festhalten willst, wird es schwer mit dem neuen Umwerfer, da der Zuganschlag halt vorne ist. Ich habe ein Swoop aus 2013 und da ist glücklicherweise keine innenverlegte Zugführung vorgesehen.

Ich ganz persönlich finde die innenverlegte Zugführung, bei der der Zug unten unter dem Tretlager herauskommt, ist die zweitblödeste Zugverlegung überhaupt. Zum einen ist die Zugverlegung unter dem Tretlager aus mehreren Gründen äußerst ungünstig. Der Zug ist unnötig länger als bei einer direkten Zugverlegung über dem Tretlager und man muss einen großen Bogen unter dem Tretlager verlegen, da die Kettenstrebe beim Hinterbaueinfedern den Zug nach oben mitnimmt. Ferner gehören Züge nicht unter das Unterrohr oder Tretlager, da diese hier am wenigsten geschützt sind (z.B. Steinschlag usw.). Zum anderen ist der Zug wohl im Rahmen ohne Außenhülle verlegt, d.h. Regenwasser läuft vom Zuganschlag am Oberrohr durch den Rahmen zum Zugausgang und bringt dort Dreck und Fett vom Tretlager beim Schalten in den Zug.
Außerdem ist der Zugwechsel immer schwieriger als bei einer geschlossenen Zugführung auf dem Oberrohr, da man den Zug am Ausgang ausfädeln muss. Wenn der Zug auf einer Tour reißt, hat man ein Problem, da man unter erschwerten Bedingungen einen Ersatzzug durchfädeln muss.

Ich kann Dir nur raten, verlege den Zug geschlossen auf dem Oberrohr und über dem Tretlager (auch den Schaltzug für Schaltwerk), dann kannst Du die Zuganlenkung des neuen Umwerfer von vorne ideal nutzen. Ich habe zusätzlich den Zug an der unteren Dämpferhalterung am Rahmen mit Kabelbinder befestigt, damit er nicht so herumschwebt. Außerdem habe ich mit so einem flexiblen Umlenkführungrohr für V-Bremszüge den Zug von der unteren Dämpferanlenkung flexibel nach oben zum Umwerfer gelegt. Damit ist der Zug weniger im Weg. Beim diesem Umlenkführungsrohr vorne einfach den Metallanschlag entfernen und eine gedichtete Shimano-Endkappe für Schaltzughüllen rauf und das ganze dann mit einem schwarzen Schrumpfschlauch optisch versiegeln. Hatte ich schon bei der Zuganlenkung von unten beim bisherigen Umwerfer um den Zug über dem Tretlager zu verlegen. Funktioniert bestens. Ick muss wohl mal ein Foto machen.

Es müsste aber der FD-M8020 (Side-Swing) sein

Viel Erfolg
Gruß 78


----------



## tane (12. Januar 2016)

100% agree
wenn der umwerfer halt auf der schwinge montiert ist & selber keinen hüllenanschlag hat, gehts eben nur so wie beim 2014er
(& wer sein 2014er swoop einmal länger als 10min trägt kann über die serienmässige zugverlegung & bes. die halterungen ein schmerzenslied singen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siebenacht (12. Januar 2016)

tane schrieb:


> ...
> wenn der umwerfer halt auf der schwinge montiert ist & selber keinen hüllenanschlag hat, gehts eben nur so wie beim 2014er
> ...


Nöö. Ich hatte schon beim alten Umwerfer bei der Zuganlenkung von unten mit dem oben beschriebenen flexiblen Umlenkführungsrohr (eigentlich für V-Bremsen) den Zug komplett auf dem Oberrohr und direkt über dem Tretlager verlegt, also keinen Zug an der Seite oder unter dem Tretlager. Funktionierte bestens.
Gruß 78


----------



## ofi (12. Januar 2016)

Bei meinem Swoop sind die Züge zum Glück aussen verlegt. Mir war nur nicht klar wie ein front pull Umwerfer funktionieren soll wenn der Zuganschlag unten am Tretlager ist. Ich hab zum FD-M8025 keine Info gefunden ob der Anschlag am Umwerfer integriert ist. Bodo hats ja fix beantwortet und damit ist mir auch klar wie es funktioniert. Trotzdem danke für die Infos. Bin gespannt ob es damit endlich mal sauber schaltet vorne.


----------



## siebenacht (12. Januar 2016)

*Ist ja auch klar, denn der FD-M8025 ist kein Side-Swing mit Front Pull, sondern entweder Top- oder Down-Swing mit Dual oder Down Pull. Die haben keinen Anschlag am Umwerfer. Du musst den Shimano Deore XT FD-M8020-E Side-Swing mit Front Pull Umwerfer 2x11 nehmen:
FD-M8020 (Side-Swing)

Gruß 78
*


----------



## ofi (12. Januar 2016)

Ja, danke, den hab ich bestellt. Bei BC sind die zusammen unter einer Rubrik. Hatte die falsche Nummer kopiert aber den richtigen bestellt.


----------



## Eisbäcker (14. Januar 2016)

Hi,
hat jemand zufällig die Bezeichnung oder die Maße des Hauptschwingenlagers vom Swoop 175 zur Hand?
Außendurchmesser/ Innendurchmesser/ Breite


----------



## bullswildrush (14. Januar 2016)

4 x 6902 2rs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (14. Januar 2016)

Super. 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Swoopyourlife (15. Januar 2016)

Passen diese Lager auch beim Swoop 190?


----------



## Swoopyourlife (28. Januar 2016)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> @Bodo: was ist eigentlich aus den Lagersets für das Swoop 190 geworden? kommen die noch, oder habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen? Bei meinem Swoop 190 knackt es mittlerweile ziemlich (vermutlich das Hauptlager). Bei bike-discount.de habe ich keine Ersatzteile gefunden...
> Gruß Alex



Wollte nur mal nachfragen ob die Lagersets verfügbar sind. 
Man kann den Frühling fast schon riechen und mein Swoop ist noch in der Warteschleife....


----------



## BODOPROBST (29. Januar 2016)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal nachfragen ob die Lagersets verfügbar sind.
> Man kann den Frühling fast schon riechen und mein Swoop ist noch in der Warteschleife....


Bin diese Woche bei unserer Fertigung nächste Woche in Bonn schau da nach. Gruß Bodio


----------



## ofi (29. Januar 2016)

Ich hab mittlerweile den Umwerfer FD-M8020-E Side-Swing eingebaut und die Schaltung funktioniert wieder bestens. Allerdings war da so einiges nicht in Ordnung. Die Kettenlinie war völlig falsch eingestellt, am großen Kettenblatt der Chester waren mehrere Zähne herausgebrochen (trotz Bash) und natürlich waren auch Züge und Aussenhülle nicht mehr das gelbe vom Ei. Als Ersatzkettenblatt für die Chester hab ich ein Deore 9-fach Kettenblatt eingebaut, da der Antrieb so ca 2000km weg hat und mir das Original Chester KB für einen alten Antrieb zu teuer war. Passt, funktioniert einwandfrei und kostet nur ein Bruchteil gegenüber dem Raceface KB.
Danke nochmal für die Hilfe @BODOPROBST & @siebenacht 

Jetzt hab ich die nächste Baustelle. In meinem Swoop 175 fahr ich aktuell eine 650b Pike tapered. In meinem Slide 140 (2011er Rahmen) hab ich die alte Talas 36 RC2 Fit durchgängig 1 1/8 aus meinem ehemaligen ED verbaut (wird mit 130mm und 650b Laufrad gefahren).
Die Gabeln möchte ich jetzt gegeneinander tauschen.

Die Frage ist welche Steuersätze/Teile brauche ich?
Nachdem was ich hier im Thread gelesen hab:



siebenacht schrieb:


> Aber mal ne Frage zum FSA-Steuersatz beim Swoop 175. Sind das die richtigen Ersatzlager:
> oben: https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Kugellager-FSA-873-S-41mm-p7866/
> unten: https://www.bike-components.de/de/FSA/Kugellager-MR110-p32252/
> kann man alternativ unten auch das hochwertigere Lager von Acros nehmen: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Acros/Ersatzlager-fuer-Ai-52-AH-49-AH-44-AH-15-p40463/
> oder braucht man dann einen entsprechenden Gabelkonus von Acros?





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bei den Acros würd ich dir Empfehlen auch den Gabelkonus zu tauschen. Alle Lager passen das ober aber nur wenn der
> Innenring schon von FSA im Rahmen ist ( 44mm auf 41mm ) Edelstahl besser aber etwas Empfindlicher gegen Spiel da
> weicher . Gruß Bodo



frage ich mich, ob ich für den in meinem Swoop verbauten FSA Steuersatz den Acros Gabelkonus für 1 1/8 nehmen kann? Die Lager sind ja anscheinend gleich oder?  Dann bräuchte ich beim  Swoop schonmal nicht gleich einen neuen unteren Steuersatz kaufen.
Und fürs Slide würd ich den hier nehmen. Würd der passen oder hab ich da wieder zu viel durcheinandergeworfen?


----------



## Swoopyourlife (29. Januar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Bin diese Woche bei unserer Fertigung nächste Woche in Bonn schau da nach. Gruß Bodio



Wäre für eine Info echt dankbar .
Gruß Alex


----------



## Ghosty82 (4. Februar 2016)

Moin Leute,

Mein Innenlager ist fertig!! Welche Größe benötige ich beim swoop 175 8.0 se von 2014? Habt ihr Tipps, welches langlebig ist?

Habe gestern die neue xt 11 Fach verbaut und bin übelst begeistert! Tausche jetzt den fox Dämpfer gegen den debon air und hoffe darüber noch mal ein paar wohlfühlpunkte zu generieren! Würdet ihr die Bremse (xt) tauschen?


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. Februar 2016)

den Daempfer tauschen halte ich fuer einen Fehler 
ich bin mittlerweile einige Daempfer gefahren (in vielen Raedern) ob Luft,- Stahl,- Titan,- Feder
Manitou, Rock Shox, 5th Element oder Fox

der Fox Float X ist mit Abstand der Beste den ich gefahren bin und weiter geniesse 

PS: Innenlager brauchst Du 68/73 Breite 0_o


----------



## Ghosty82 (4. Februar 2016)

Ich bin auf den Unterschied gespannt und behalte den alten zur Sicherheit! ;-)


----------



## kilsen (4. Februar 2016)

Würde das geld lieber in ne neue Hinterbaulagerung stecken!
Meine liefen total rauh. Swoop 9.0 von 2014.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stramm (7. Februar 2016)

Moin, ich hatte bei mir auch den DebonAir getestet, in Tune Mid wie sie nun immer verkauft werden. 
Aber Ich war überhaupt nicht zufrieden mit dem Verhalten. Ich konnte trotz 35% Sag, sonst 28% beim Fox, den Federweg nicht ausnutzen obwohl ich keine Volumenspacer drin hatte. 
Im rauheren Gelände war er mir deutlich zu hart in der Dämpfung und die Zugstufe wurde bei Sag von 40% deutlich zu langsam. 
In Low vermutlich besser, aber so für mich und meine Trails nicht akzeptabel.
Ich hatte den übergangsweise eingebaut als mein Float X im Service war.

Viel Erfolg, Michael.


----------



## ofi (7. Februar 2016)

Sprichst du vom RT3 oder RC3? Ich hab den RC3+ Debonair verbaut und der nutzt den Federweg selbst bei 25%SAG auch auf Trails mit nur kleinen Kickern gut aus.


----------



## stramm (9. Februar 2016)

Hi, musste direkt nochmal nachschauen. Es war der RC3 Plus Modell 2016.

Ciao, Michael.


----------



## marc53844 (13. Februar 2016)

Hi, ich habe ebenfalls ein Swoop 9.0 2014 und würde nun bald gerne die Lager erneuern. Da sollte es doch ein gutes Lagerset geben.
Ist das nun verfügbar?

Gruß Marc


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. Februar 2016)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe ebenfalls ein Swoop 9.0 2014 und würde nun bald gerne die Lager erneuern. Da sollte es doch ein gutes Lagerset geben.
> Ist das nun verfügbar?
> 
> Gruß Marc


Hi,

Copy&paste aus dem Nachbarthread: die Lager haben uns bereits erreicht und liegen in einem großen, schweren Karton im Lager. Nun liegt es an uns, diese a) zu sortieren, b) in versch. Sets aufzuteilen, c) einzutüten und d) letztendlich an alle Interessenten zu verschicken bzw. bei uns im Shop anzulegen. Da derzeit auch viele andere, wichtige Sachen auf dem Tisch liegen, bin ich mit einer Prognose vorsichtig - wir geben aber Gas und halten euch auf dem Laufenden - versprochen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. Februar 2016)

sorry aber in 2015 hies es schon Mal August 

siehe auch Post #1974


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (15. Februar 2016)

Bald sind sie bestimmt im Schnäppchenzelt für ein paar Cent zu finden weil irgendein Prakti im Lager nichts mit den Dingern anzufangen weiss


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. Februar 2016)

und dann ebend wohl nur vor Ort zu kaufen 

da fragen ja betteln foermlich die Kunden nach Ersatzteilen auf Reserve zu haben, doch der Anbieter (Radon) peilt es nicht


----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Februar 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und dann ebend wohl nur vor Ort zu kaufen
> 
> da fragen ja betteln foermlich die Kunden nach Ersatzteilen auf Reserve zu haben, doch der Anbieter (Radon) peilt es nicht



Hi,

wir können in einem kleinen Team auch nur das Beste geben und können leider (noch) nicht zaubern. Daher habe bitte ein wenig Verständnis, dass es mit den Lagern sich in die Länge gezogen hat. 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc53844 (16. Februar 2016)

Ok, ich hoffe das klappt bald. 

Gruß Marc


----------



## Radon-Bikes (17. Februar 2016)

marc53844 schrieb:


> Ok, ich hoffe das klappt bald.
> 
> Gruß Marc



Jepp - klappt bald  

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Ghosty82 (20. Februar 2016)

Habs mir mit dem debon air ausreden lassen. Meint ihr es lohnt sich, den fox float x2 evol zu testen? Sicherlich feiner abzustimmen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. Februar 2016)

Ghosty82 schrieb:


> Habs mir mit dem debon air ausreden lassen. Meint ihr es lohnt sich, den fox float x2 evol zu testen? Sicherlich feiner abzustimmen.


Ja richtig ist überall besser, aber Einbau habe ich nicht Geprüft . Zudem bei Touren schlechter Einzusetzen.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## Ghosty82 (24. Februar 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Ja richtig ist überall besser, aber Einbau habe ich nicht Geprüft . Zudem bei Touren schlechter Einzusetzen.	Gruß Bodo


Okay! Dann bleib ich einfach mal noch ein Jahr beim Alten und hoffe auf das perfekte Bike....vll in 2017! Dieses Jahr war es leider nicht dabei.


----------



## aerofun (17. März 2016)

Hi zusammen,

kurze eine Bitte an die Swoop 190/210er Fahrer.

Kann jemand ein detailiertes Bild von der hinteren Bremse hier rein stellen/mir schicken?
Variante: Shimano ZEE mit 203'er Disc

Hab am Wochenende die Bremse abmontiert und wollte die nun wieder ran machen, leider fehlt mir jetzt etwas die Übersicht wie die Ausrichtung mit den Beilagscheiben war. Ich weiß, 'try and errror', aber ich möchten den Error vermeiden  und wer stellt nicht gerne ein Bild von seinem Bike..Teil davon.. online  Google Bildersuche ergab nix nützliches :-/

Danke schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan86199 (17. März 2016)

Das Licht in meinem Keller ist leider nicht besonders gut, ich hoffe du erkennst was du brauchst...


----------



## aerofun (17. März 2016)

Bestens!! ... Namens & Bike Kollegen ) Danke


----------



## baude (20. März 2016)

Habe gerage festgestellt, dass 2 Lager an meinem Swoop spiel haben und wollte jetzt nochmal anfragen wegen dem angekündigten Lagersatz. Gibt es den denn schon Online? Kann ihn nämlich nicht finden. Falls nein, gibt es denn einen Termin? Bei dem Wetter brauche ich das Bike nämlich so schnell wie möglich wieder


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. März 2016)

baude schrieb:


> Habe gerage festgestellt, dass 2 Lager an meinem Swoop spiel haben und wollte jetzt nochmal anfragen wegen dem angekündigten Lagersatz. Gibt es den denn schon Online? Kann ihn nämlich nicht finden. Falls nein, gibt es denn einen Termin? Bei dem Wetter brauche ich das Bike nämlich so schnell wie möglich wieder



Hi,

ein Termin gibt's offiziell noch nicht - allerdings haben wir inzwischen alles da und müssen die Sätze nun "nur" noch verpacken und online stellen. Kann Dir morgen eine genaue Info hierzu geben.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## baude (21. März 2016)

Danke Andi, ich habe mir weil ich über das Osterwochenende in den Schwarzwald fahre direkt noch n paar normale Lager bestellt um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein  aber würde dann gerne mal den ganzen Hinterbau neu lagern, da alle Lager nicht mehr 100% laufen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. März 2016)

UPDATE:

Wir tüten gerade die ersten Lagersätze ein und werden diese dann zwecks Online-Freischaltung an die Kollegen von www.bike-discount.de senden. Ich denke daher, dass man kommende Woche mit einer Bestellmöglichkeit rechnen kann.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Swoopyourlife (22. März 2016)

Super!


----------



## Gyver (3. April 2016)

Hallo

Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen. Ich möchte mein Swoop SE von 2x10 auf 1x11 umbauen. Zur Zeit ist eine Race Face Atlas Kurbel dran. Kann ich diese zusammen mit einer X01 1x11 Kassette nutzen?


----------



## ottovalvole (3. April 2016)

Wenn die Kurbel DM hat geht das auf jeden Fall. Wenn man den Spider nicht abnehmen kann, Geht es theoretisch wohl auch, weiß aber nicht welche KB dann montiert werden können und unschön aus siehts ggf auch.

Grüße Tom 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## ottovalvole (3. April 2016)

PS: Schaltwerk und Trigger müssen selbstverständlich getauscht werden, das klar ne?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (3. April 2016)

Ja so langsam steige ich durch. Ich wechsel gleich die komplette Gruppe. Dann passt es und ich muss nicht noch rumbasteln.


----------



## ottovalvole (3. April 2016)

Ich würde noch 3 Monate warten


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gyver (3. April 2016)

Warum denn


----------



## ottovalvole (3. April 2016)

Ich denke wenn die Eagle auf dem Markt ist gibt's die 11-Fach schon mal als Schnäppchen oder im Bikemarkt 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gyver (3. April 2016)

Ok danke dir für den Tip. Muss ich das Geld für was anderes ausgeben


----------



## ottovalvole (3. April 2016)

Da findet sich schon was 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. April 2016)

Schnipp schrieb:


> Sram GX Upgrade Kit für 199€ bei BC:
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/SRAM/GX-1x11-fach-Upgrade-Kit-p47245/
> 
> GX Schaltwerk, Trigger mit Schelle, PC X1 Kette, XG1150 Kassette


----------



## Gyver (3. April 2016)

Hey danke dir. Hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Möchte als Kassette lieber die 1195 wenn ich schon Gewicht sparen will. Alles andere soll GX werden und Kurbel die 1400.


----------



## volkerracho (5. April 2016)

Hallo, ich habe gesehen das einige auch Probleme mit dem Sitzstrebenlager haben. Ist bei mir auch durch, das Lager kann ich mir auch ums Eck besorgen, aber wo bekomme ich die Distanzscheiben ? Wenn ich richtig gemessen habe sind das 8x14x2,5 , die habe ich einzeln nicht gefunden. Die Lager sind 8x16x5, was wie gesagt Standard und somit kein Problem ist. Bei Radon gibt es nur das Ersatzpaket für ein ein Slide, zudem brauche ich die Schrauben nicht sondern nur die Scheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (9. April 2016)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> Wir tüten gerade die ersten Lagersätze ein und werden diese dann zwecks Online-Freischaltung an die Kollegen von www.bike-discount.de senden. Ich denke daher, dass man kommende Woche mit einer Bestellmöglichkeit rechnen kann.
> Gruß, Andi





Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Jepp - klappt bald
> Gruß, Andi




ich lege dies jetzt mal als vorgezogenen Aprilscherz im Februar at Akta, da ja weiterhin nichts von den lagersaetzen zu hoeren ist


----------



## Swoopyourlife (9. April 2016)

Schade eigentlich. ....


----------



## EVHD (10. Mai 2016)

Moin, 
Weis jemand zufälliger Weise was für ein Steuersatz Lager für unten verbaut ist? Bräuchte ein neues...


----------



## tane (10. Mai 2016)

is52


----------



## toxictwin (12. Mai 2016)

-----------
Beim Swoop 190 ist das ZS44 und ZS56 beim 175er ZS44 und IS52 der Kunststoff Innenring ist
bei allen Acros Lagern Serie unser DH Team vertraut genau darauf ist kein billig Kramm für OEM.
Gruß Bodo
----------
Der Steuersatz 190 + 210 sind gleich bis auf den unteren Gabelkonus der ist beim 190er 1,5" beim 210er 1 1/8". Der
AZX 202 ist OEM geht aber mit STD Teilen. 
Gruß Bodo
----------
Den Acros AZX-202 findet man so bei Acros nicht (war zumindest vor 1-2 Jahren so), da OEM Teil.
Die Standardteile sind:
AZ-X ist die AZ Serie und X ist 44 für oben und 56 für unten (Swoop 190/210)
Beim Swoop 175 ist unten dann ein IS52 - wäre dann wohl das Ai-52 bei Acros, gibt ja kein anderes.
Gruß
toxictwin


----------



## JansonJanson (14. Mai 2016)

Frage in die Runde - SHIS Bezeichnung Steuersatz für das Radon Swoop 200 Team 2016 .... Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baude (1. Juni 2016)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/pt9i7ls8ygd67fh/20160530_115507.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3avs0yv8irolqba/20160530_115349.jpg?dl=0

Mir ist in letzter Zeit ein knacken aufgefallen. Zunächst habe ich gedacht, es wäre das Lager an der rechten Wippe, welches hinüber ist. Ich könnte die Wippe mit eingebautem Lager seitlich bewegen und dachte an ein kaputtes Lager. Jetzt habe ich jedoch das Lager erneuert und es beginnt schon wieder zu knacken. Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass garnicht das Lager, sondern die Wippe sich bewegt und habe das Lager mit ein bisschen Sicherung eingeklebt, jedoch schaut es nun so aus, dass es wieder anfängt sich zu bewegen. Ich tippe mal darauf, dass es daran liegt, dass der Hinterbau schon Spannung an der Stelle hat, wenn ich ihn Zusammenschraube. Wie seht ihr das? Und woher kann das kommen, dass mein Hinterbau wie auf den Bildern so versetzt ist? Die oberen Buchsen am Dämpfer habe ich vorsichtshalber auch mal gewechselt, an der liegt es nicht.
Grüße


----------



## Gyver (1. Juni 2016)

Das würde ich mal bei Radon einsenden das Bild. Gabs hier im Forum schon mal wo jemand beim 210er so viel Versatz am Hinterbau hatte. An meinem 175er ist das längst nicht so viel.

Kurze Frage:
Hat jemand die Geodaten von einem 175 Swoop in 20 Zoll. Finde immer nur die Daten zum 18ner. 
Bräuchte Reach, Stack, Kettenstrebe, Radstand


----------



## BockAufBiken (1. Juni 2016)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/swoop-2015.734123/page-13
Zumindest vom 2015 Modell. Keine Ahnung, ob sich da was geändert hat.


----------



## Gyver (19. Juni 2016)

Schon wieder ne Frage, vielleicht durch Bodo zu beantworten.
Welches Tune hat der Fox Float X Ctd aus dem Swoop 175 8.0 SE?
Danke


----------



## BODOPROBST (21. Juni 2016)

Gyver schrieb:


> Schon wieder ne Frage, vielleicht durch Bodo zu beantworten.
> Welches Tune hat der Fox Float X Ctd aus dem Swoop 175 8.0 SE?
> Danke


Wenn ich nächste Woche Zuhause bin Sende ich dir einen Vorschlag.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## Gyver (21. Juni 2016)

Hey Bodo

Wieso Vorschlag?  Der Dämpfer ist ja werksseitig verbaut. Auf dem Dämpfer steht Custom Tune. Wäre super wenn man da irgendwie genaue Angaben bekommen könnten. Vielen Dank und lieben Gruß


----------



## Gyver (21. Juni 2016)

Habs gefunden. Die ID für den Float X ist CMZG


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. Juni 2016)

und was sagt dies nun aus zum tune ??
wuerde mich auch interessieren


----------



## Gyver (21. Juni 2016)

Man hier die Tune ID eigeben und erhält dann alle Infos.

http://www.ridefox.com/help.php?m=bike


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Juni 2016)

Frage welchen Dämpfer den 2016er oder den 2014er wolltest du Einbauen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (22. Juni 2016)

Sorry Bodo, du hast mich falsch verstanden. Habe n Swoop 8.0 SE wo der Float x Ctd drin ist und da wollte ich das Tune wissen. Hat sich aber erledigt, weil ich die ID herausbekommen habe.


----------



## Sch4f (3. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

 wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.

Das Fazit aus 2 Jahren Radon ist gut. Sehr gut. Etliche KM, keine Probleme.

Bike : Swoop 175 8.0

Jedoch plagt mich das schlechte Gewissen und ich wollte das Bike einmal komplett auseinanderbauen um folgende Umbauten / Sanierungen vorzunehmen  wurde mich freuen wenn ihr mir da helfen könntet : 

1. Wie Presse ich am besten die Lager aus und wieder neu ein was nehmt ihr dafür ? (lagersatz habe ich)

2. Welchen Steuersatz habt ihr ? Meiner knarzt noch immer ab und an, störte bisher nicht, will es aber gelöst haben.

3. Würde gerne den Freilauf tauschen, taugt der Hope 1 oder 2 evo noch ? Oder gibt es bessere. Der jetzige klingt etwas unrund.

4. höherwertige SRAM als die x9 ? Lohnt der Mehraufwand ? Wenn ja welche ?

5. Muss ich mir jetzt wo es keine 26zoll felgen mehr gibt einen notsatz kaufen ?! 


Besten dank...



Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sch4f (13. Juli 2016)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.
> 
> ...


Nicht alle auf einmal  ist der 2014 support verstummt ?! 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gyver (13. Juli 2016)

Sch4f schrieb:


> 1. Wie Presse ich am besten die Lager aus und wieder neu ein was nehmt ihr dafür ? (lagersatz habe ich)
> 
> 2. Welchen Steuersatz habt ihr ? Meiner knarzt noch immer ab und an, störte bisher nicht, will es aber gelöst haben.
> 
> ...



1. Wüsste ich auch gerne.
2. Immer noch original (Swoop 8.0 SE) Rausbauen, fetten, reinbauen.
3. Hab auf 1x11 gewechselt und n Hope XD Freilauf. Läuft.
4. Hab auf GX gewechselt. Wenn man die Kohle hat und jedes Gramm sparen möchte lohnt es sich vielleicht. Ich persönlich würde nicht mehr höher gehen. 1Gramm=1 Euro ist ungefähr die Rechnung. Meine GX schaltet vernüftig eingestellt super. 
5. Hab meinen Custom Satz vom Bike-Laedle. Die haben super Preise. Son LRS bekommst de da immer noch gebaut und der hält auch ein Radleben wenn man die Komponenten richtig wählt.


----------



## Willer82 (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne an einem Swoop 175 8.0 SE von 2014 die hintere Bremsscheibe von 180mm auf 203mm umbauen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen welchen Adapter ich dafür benötige?

Liebe Grüße
Kris


----------



## Sch4f (13. August 2016)

Willer82 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> würde gerne an einem Swoop 175 8.0 SE von 2014 die hintere Bremsscheibe von 180mm auf 203mm umbauen.
> Könnt ihr mir sagen welchen Adapter ich dafür benötige?
> ...


Pm rear Adapter


Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gyver (11. September 2016)

Hallo
Ich wollte mir ne längere Reverb fürs Swoop bestellen. Da ich mein Rad net zur Hand habe: Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Klemmung die Sattelstütze beim Swoop von 2014 hat? Müsste 31,6 sein, oder?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (12. September 2016)

Gyver schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich wollte mir ne längere Reverb fürs Swoop bestellen. Da ich mein Rad net zur Hand habe: Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Klemmung die Sattelstütze beim Swoop von 2014 hat? Müsste 31,6 sein, oder?



Hi,

da Swoop 175 aus 2014 hat eine 31,6er Sattelstütze und eine 34,9er Sattelklemme.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ride2befree (7. November 2016)

hat zufällig wer die Geometrie-daten vom Radon Swoop 175 6.0 von 2014 parat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. November 2016)

ride2befree schrieb:


> hat zufällig wer die Geometrie-daten vom Radon Swoop 175 6.0 von 2014 parat?



Klaro 




 

 

 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## ride2befree (12. November 2016)

danke! 

Ist der Reihe nach für die Rahmengrößen S (16"), M (18") und L (20") oder?


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. November 2016)

ride2befree schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> Ist der Reihe nach für die Rahmengrößen S (16"), M (18") und L (20") oder?


Ja du kannst auch Sagen S ist Sitzrohrlänge 430mm M ist 450 und L 470 gut so hoffe ich.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## magicmax12 (20. November 2016)

Hi
Ich suche einen lagersatz für ein radon swoop 175 aus 2014,  kann aber irgendwie bei bikediscount keinen finden ￼ ￼ wo kriegt man sonst noch radon lagersätze her? oder hab ich den bei bikediscount nur übersehen?

Max


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. November 2016)

noe da gibts nix mehr dort...echt peinlich fuer ein 2 Jahre altes Rad sowas genzlich aus dem Sortiment zu nehmen.
hatte selber schon oefters dort danach gesucht, bin mal gespannt ob hier von Radon dazu eine Aussage kommt


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. November 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> noe da gibts nix mehr dort...echt peinlich fuer ein 2 Jahre altes Rad sowas genzlich aus dem Sortiment zu nehmen.
> hatte selber schon oefters dort danach gesucht, bin mal gespannt ob hier von Radon dazu eine Aussage kommt


Wo sucht ihr denn ?? der Swoop hat einen ganz Außergewöhnlich Lagersatz etwa 80% aller Radon Fullys sind damit bestückt wenn dir
das Hilft schau unter Slite 150 oder , oder , oder.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. November 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> noe da gibts nix mehr dort...echt peinlich fuer ein 2 Jahre altes Rad sowas genzlich aus dem Sortiment zu nehmen.
> hatte selber schon oefters dort danach gesucht, bin mal gespannt ob hier von Radon dazu eine Aussage kommt



Hi,

wie @BODOPROBST bereits geschrieben hat, hat das SWOOP 175 den gleichen Lagersatz verbaut wie das Slide 150, daher wäre folgender Satz passend:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-lagersatz-fuer-slide-am-ed-34365

Wir haben zudem vor kurzem eine neue Lieferung Hybridlager bekommen, welche zeitnah parallel zum Standard-Lagersatz angeboten werden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## magicmax12 (22. November 2016)

Ok, is bestellt danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Max


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. November 2016)

Lagersatz für Slide AM und Slide ED, sowie Slide 125, Slide 150 und Stage
wo bitte schoen steht da Swoop 
das ist jetzt nicht Euer Ernst dem Kunden vorzuwerfen, dass er aus dieser Beschreibung nicht wie von Zauberhand erkennt
der Lagersatz passt auch in ein Swoop 
warum gebt Ihr Euren Modellen den Namen wenn alles ja "soooo" gleich ist
aber einfach auf die Idee zu kommen Swoop auch anzugeben kommt Euch schlauen Koepfen nicht in den Sinn 

PS: ich hatte bereits versucht, an Hand dieses Lagersatzes durch Vergleich mit den Anderen herauszufinden, ob einer kompaktible ist zum Swoop, doch leider stehen nicht immer die Lagerbezeichnungen einheitlich in den Beschreibungen dazu...also die Hausaufgaben sind seitens Radon nachzuarbeiten !!!


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. November 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Lagersatz für Slide AM und Slide ED, sowie Slide 125, Slide 150 und Stage
> wo bitte schoen steht da Swoop
> das ist jetzt nicht Euer Ernst dem Kunden vorzuwerfen, dass er aus dieser Beschreibung nicht wie von Zauberhand erkennt
> der Lagersatz passt auch in ein Swoop
> ...


Sorry dass das nicht weitergeben wurde ist gleich bei Swoop 175 -190 und 210. Aber hier bestimmt schon schon 100x erwähnt worden. Aber Slide 125 ist nicht richtig ( 1 Lager anders ).Aber viel besser sind die Hybridlager und da steht es auch rchtig.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Radon-Bikes (23. November 2016)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Lagersatz für Slide AM und Slide ED, sowie Slide 125, Slide 150 und Stage
> wo bitte schoen steht da Swoop
> das ist jetzt nicht Euer Ernst dem Kunden vorzuwerfen, dass er aus dieser Beschreibung nicht wie von Zauberhand erkennt
> der Lagersatz passt auch in ein Swoop
> ...



Hi,

hier macht keiner einem einen Vorwurf. Die entsprechende Kompatibilität wird bei der Neuanlage der Lagersätze geprüft und ist dann auch eindeutig beschrieben. Folgende Lager benötigst Du für das SWOOP 175: 4x *61902 2RS* 6x *688 2RS*. Die Lager gibts in unterschiedlichsten Qualitätsstufen und von diversen Herstellern.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Swoopyourlife (23. November 2016)

@Radon-Bikes 
ä
Wäre schön wenn ihr hier im Forum Bescheid geben könntet sobald die Hybridlager verfügbar sind.
Die Lager hätte es ja schon vor langer Zeit geben sollen. Nur jedesmal wenn ich bei Bike-Discount auf der Seite war habe ich nichts davon gesehen...
Und habe ich das richtig verstanden: die Hybridlager passen für das Swoop 190 und das Slide ED 160?


----------



## jetzi2002 (9. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,
was ist den beim Swoop 175 für ein Tretlagertyp verbaut?


----------



## haekel72 (9. Dezember 2016)

jetzi2002 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was ist den beim Swoop 175 für ein Tretlagertyp verbaut?


Race Face x - Type


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Dezember 2016)

Fahrradzubehör
Werkzeug & Wartung
Schrauben
Rahmen 
oder/und unter

Fahrradteile
MTB Teile
Rahmen
Lagersätze
@Swoopyourlife ......die Lagersaetze sind auch an unterschiedlichen Orten im Shop verteilt 

PS: Hybrid Lagersatz ist jetzt grad lieferbar


----------



## Swoopyourlife (9. Dezember 2016)

@Wolfplayer Danke für den Hinweis 
Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass der auch fürs Slide ED160 passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Dezember 2016)

nee glaub ich nicht, denn das Swoop hat nur 2 verschiedene Sorten Lager
und im Link zum Slide ED sind 3 Sorten Lager aufgelistet

wie ich schon schrieb, da sollte Radon sich schon mal die Muehe machen und dem Kunden helfen in der Artikelbeschreibung 
zu welchen Modelen die Saetze jeweils passen.
und auch mal einheitlich die Lagersaetze in einer Rubrik bereitstellen und nicht im ganzen Shop verteilen...
wer soll so quer denken wenn er Lager sucht


----------



## Swoopyourlife (9. Dezember 2016)

@Wolfplayer Danke für die Hilfe "Licht ins Dunkel" zu bringen  
Die Aussagen weiter oben verwirren mich jetzt doch etwas. Hat sich für mich so angehört als ob das Slide ED und das Swoop die gleichen Lager hätten 

@Radon-Bikes wenn ich diesen Hybridlagersatz http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-hybrid-keramik-upgrade-lagersatz-slide-538622 für das Swoop 190 bestelle, welches Lager fehlt mir dann noch beim Slide ED160? Gibt es das einzeln oder muss ich da den ganzen Lagersatz http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/diverse-lagersatz-fuer-slide-am-ed-34365 bestellen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. Dezember 2016)

nee ich sprach halt nur uebers Swoop und hatte nicht mitbekommen, dass Du Lager fuers Slide ED suchst
aber Radon ist da ja auch wenig hilfreich 
1. keine genauen Angaben fuer welche Modelle die Saetzen passen
und
2. werden die Laegersaetze wahllos im Shop platziert 

mal unter *
Fahrradteile*...MTB-Teile...Rahmen....Lagersaetze 
und Mal unter *
Fahrradzubehoer*....Werkzeuge/Wartung...Schrauben....Rahmen


----------



## BODOPROBST (10. Dezember 2016)

Der unter Slide ED aufgeführte Lagersatz ist nur Stage und Slide 125 Alle Slide 130-140-150 und Swoop 175-190-210 haben von den Lagers.
wie unter Swoop angegeben also 6x 688  und 4x 61902 übrigens auch das Swoop 170 und 200 sind bis auf 8x 688 gleich. Denke das ist doch 
sehr einfach.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Swoopyourlife (10. Dezember 2016)

@BODOPROBST leider fehlen bei dem Lagersatz für das Slide ED die Bezeichnungen der beinhalteten Lager. Somit ist es für einen Laien eben doch nicht so einfach...
Welche Lagertypen gehören denn in das Slide ED 160? Falls die Lager vom Swoop passen, könnte ich ja das fehlende Lager besorgen und hätte die passenden Ersatzteile für beide Rahmen da. Falls es bei einem Rahmen nötig wäre...

Gruß Alex


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Dezember 2016)

Swoopyourlife schrieb:


> @BODOPROBST leider fehlen bei dem Lagersatz für das Slide ED die Bezeichnungen der beinhalteten Lager. Somit ist es für einen Laien eben doch nicht so einfach...
> Welche Lagertypen gehören denn in das Slide ED 160? Falls die Lager vom Swoop passen, könnte ich ja das fehlende Lager besorgen und hätte die passenden Ersatzteile für beide Rahmen da. Falls es bei einem Rahmen nötig wäre...
> 
> Gruß Alex


ED ist baugleich von den Lagern zu den 140er. Lagerg. und Mengen steht in meinen Beitrag nur zum Beispiel 688 RS2 zufügen usw. Entschuldigung hab ich für gesetzt Gehalten.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Swoopyourlife (12. Dezember 2016)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> ED ist baugleich von den Lagern zu den 140er.



Dann passt der Hybridlagersatz ja für beide Rahmen

Danke!


----------



## Gyver (22. Dezember 2016)

Hallo
Ich habe auch mal wieder ne Frage. Wie weit sollte beim Swoop eine Sattelstütze mindestens im Rahmen versenkt sein um diesen nicht zu beschädigen. Bis zum Oberrohr-Rahmen?
Ich habe ne normale Stütze eingebaut und würde diese gerne noch kürzen, weil ich so lange Beine habe. Möchte aber den Rahmen nicht beschädigen. Danke.


----------



## Themeankitty (3. September 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sloop (10. Juni 2018)

Hi,
hat hier eigentlich jemand eine Doppelbrücke in seinem Swoop 175?
Da ich mein Swoop hauptsächlich für's gröbere umbauen will, habe ich mir überlegt dort eine 650b DC einzubauen.


----------



## jojo2791 (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
Wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand hier auch eine auflistung der Lager am 2013 Swoop hat? 
Da der Rahmen ja eigentlich identisch ist zum 2014 sollte es ja mit dem entsprechenden Satz gehen.
Wenn died der fall ist, ist es immer noch der Slide AM ED Lager Satz auf Bike-discount.de ?
Mfg


----------



## Radon-Bikes (2. Juli 2018)

jojo2791 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand hier auch eine auflistung der Lager am 2013 Swoop hat?
> Da der Rahmen ja eigentlich identisch ist zum 2014 sollte es ja mit dem entsprechenden Satz gehen.
> Wenn died der fall ist, ist es immer noch der Slide AM ED Lager Satz auf Bike-discount.de ?
> Mfg



Hi,

das SWOOP 175 hat folgende Lager verbaut:

4x *61902 2RS* und 6x *688 2RS 
*
Gruß, Andi


----------



## luftschaukel (24. Januar 2019)

Habe 2 175er Swoop´s von 2014. 
Bei denen möchte ich gerne verstellbare Sattelstützen einbauen. 
Leider haben die Rahmen noch keine Bohrung für die interne Zugverlegung. 
Kann man die Bohrung für den Zug nachträglich anbringen?
Hat das ggf. schon mal wer gemacht? 
Sinnvoll oder nicht?


----------



## Eisbäcker (28. Januar 2019)

ich habe mir damals ein Langloch ins Sitzrohr gedremelt. Von Radon habe ich die Gummitülle von den neueren Swoop Modellen für die Kabeldurchführung bekommen. Hat wunderbar funktioniert und würde ich immer wieder so machen.


----------



## luftschaukel (28. Januar 2019)

Kannst du mir mal ein Foto davon machen? Welchen Durchmesser hast du genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbäcker (28. Januar 2019)

Das Rad habe ich vor drei Jahren verkauft. Ich glaube es war ein 8mm Loch, am besten besorgst du dir eine passende Kabledurchführung und bohrst das entsprechend große Loch.


----------



## luftschaukel (28. Januar 2019)

Alles klar! Danke dir!


----------



## Sloop (28. Januar 2019)

Also mein Swoop hat da nen Loch schon Original drin. Kann mal demnächst ein Foto mit Abmessungen machen. Wird aber noch etwas dauern falls dir das was hilft.


----------



## luftschaukel (28. Januar 2019)

Danke, wär top! 
Ich glaub ab 15 oder 16 war das Loch Serie.


----------



## ticris (28. Januar 2019)

ab 14 war das Serie (mein 8.0 SE 2014 hat ein Loch), ich glaube beim Einstiegs-Swoop hat Radon die 13er Rahmen "recycelt".


----------



## tim3510 (14. Juni 2019)

Das neue Swoop fährt sich super! Weder träge, noch kann man damit nicht springen! Ich weiss auch nicht wirklich, ob die Leute die das behaupten das Bike jemals gefahren sind oder nur anhand der Geo beurteilen. Hinterbau finde ich leider optisch auch etwas klein geraten und der Horst-Link ist zumindest bei mir nicht 100% gerade (Aufgefallen ist mir das, als ich den Dämpfer vom Host-Link getrennt hab und einmal komplett eingefedert habe). Bei der Fahrt ist das bei mir jedoch nicht merkbar und ich bin auch mit über 100kg bei 1,95 unterwegs...
Bis jetzt, zumindest für das 10.0 ne klare Kaufempfehlung von mir!


----------



## ridevoc (9. September 2020)

Hallo erstmal ✌,

Wollte mal hier in die Runde fragen, ob jemand eventuell noch eine Sitzstrebe geeignet fürs Radon Swoop 175 26" (Rahmengröße L, 20") hat. Würde mich z.B. super über ein defekten Hauptrahmen freuen bei dem sowas abfällt..
Falls wer was weiß, bzw. hat würde ich mich sehr freuen!
Radon habe ich schon kontaktiert aber die meinten, sie haben leider nichts mehr...


----------



## Sch4f (19. September 2021)

Gyver schrieb:


> 1. Wüsste ich auch gerne.
> 2. Immer noch original (Swoop 8.0 SE) Rausbauen, fetten, reinbauen.
> 3. Hab auf 1x11 gewechselt und n Hope XD Freilauf. Läuft.
> 4. Hab auf GX gewechselt. Wenn man die Kohle hat und jedes Gramm sparen möchte lohnt es sich vielleicht. Ich persönlich würde nicht mehr höher gehen. 1Gramm=1 Euro ist ungefähr die Rechnung. Meine GX schaltet vernüftig eingestellt super.
> 5. Hab meinen Custom Satz vom Bike-Laedle. Die haben super Preise. Son LRS bekommst de da immer noch gebaut und der hält auch ein Radleben wenn man die Komponenten richtig wählt.


Hallo Giver,
kannst du mir die Parts mal benennen die du da genommen hast ? 

Also Hope und Schaltgruppe und parts ? 

lg


----------



## Sloop (16. Juni 2022)

Sch4f schrieb:


> Hallo Giver,
> kannst du mir die Parts mal benennen die du da genommen hast ?
> 
> Also Hope und Schaltgruppe und parts ?
> ...


Hope LRS hätte ich noch übrig. Halt mit HG Freilauf und 27,5". Hat in meinem Swoop (in meinem Fall 175 6.0) Top rein gepasst.


----------



## Lukas_wlfrt (24. Oktober 2022)

Servus zusammen,
kann mir jemand die Geometrie Daten vom Radon Swoop 190 Modelljahr 2014 in Rahmengröße S (16") nennen?

MfG Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (25. Oktober 2022)

Gerne 





Besten Gruß, Andi


----------

